#launchpad 2005-08-29
<bradb> Right, I can wait till tomorrow.
<bradb> In other news, changing the URLs is hell.
<kiko> yeah
<bradb> Because the context that used to be returned for the bug page was a bug, but now, I think, it needs to be a task, which breaks basically every portlet on that page.
<salgado> bradb, I'll try to look at it tomorrow, but I can't guarantee
<bradb> salgado: ok, thanks
<bradb> mpt: Oh, btw, http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2005/sport/trailhead.aspx
<kiko> mpt, you haven't been around the block much, have you?
<kiko> nice little bike, bradb 
<mpt> kiko: Literally yes, figuratively no
<bradb> kiko: thanks. I tend to read the consumer reviews *after* I buy something, but I often guess reasonably well.
<bradb> kiko: Can I let the entire /malone/bugs namespace die? (i.e. so that /malone/bugs/$bug.id would raise a 404)
<bradb> That way, I could commit to making all the portlets shown on the bug page work on the assumption that the context is an IBugTask
<mpt> bradb: Probably 50~60 percent of the external links into Launchpad are to /malone/bugs/something
<mpt> You'd have to redirect them somewhere
<bradb> Where are the external links coming from?
<mpt> Mailing list posts, Weblog entries, forums, etc
<mpt> I haven't seen the referer logs, I'm just guessins
<mpt> g
<bradb> Yeah, I see some on Google
<bradb> ff
<bradb> Actually, few enough that I doubt it matters.
<bradb> We're not even 1.0 yet.
<kiko> is it very hard to just redirect them?
<kiko> the question is where :)
<bradb> Exactly.
<bradb> We could just redirect them to the first context that we find that has the bug #, but why?
<bradb> (i.e. Why bother with the extra complexity?)
<mpt> because there is no better option?
<bradb> 404'ing /malone/bugs/* seems like a better option to me.
<mpt> well, since you're such a fan of Jakob Nielsen ;-)
<mpt> http://www.useit.com/alertbox/980614.html
<kiko> I even knew the date on that by hard
<kiko> by heart, ARGH
<bradb> mpt: Launchpad lives and breathes by linkrot, so far.
<bradb> Anyway, redirecting or not, it sounds like I can still commit to never have a global, contextless bug page, right?
<bradb> (That's the most important point for me, in terms of fixing every portlet to work with an IBugTask context on what is currently the "bug page")
<mpt> I thought that was sabdfl's decision
<mpt> (though I was also considering it as one possibility)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fixes for three bugs. bug 1809: Incorrect Bugs facet link on PO template page (...+pots/something); bug 1808: Incorrect links in 'releases from this branch' portlet; bug 1807: Incorrect links in distrorelease's actions portlet. BjornT owes me beer (patch-2293: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<bradb> Right, then I guess what I'll do is change the portlets in question to expect that the name "bug" be defined in their namespace, and have two pages, bug-index.pt, and bugtask-index.pt, which each define bug accordingly for the portlets to Just Work.
<bradb> And wait and see what the sabster says.
<bradb> Right, linkrot is bad. I hereby declare all Malone links immortal.
<bradb> Thinking about it: should there be a syntax to access the LaunchBag in ZPT?
<bradb> context/launchbag:bug, or something?
<bradb> context/launchbag:product, context/launchbag:user, etc.
<bradb> It seems to me that, if we have this magic bag of goodies, we might as well make use of it in as many places as it would make sense to do so (browser code seeming to be a place that it makes sense to do so.)
<cprov> see you tomorrow
<bradb> I believe this could simplify making the portlets that are currently shown on the bug page (and all the pages linked to from the bug actions porltets) Just Work, whether the context is a bug or a bugtask
<bradb> s/porltets/portlets/
<bradb> kiko, mpt: Thoughts?
<kiko> bradb, isn't the portlet now invoked with a specific context?
<bradb> kiko: At the moment, it relies on its context being an IBug.
<kiko> is that a problem?
<bradb> yes
<lifeless> mpt: nope, back @ work
<bradb> As per the reasons above
<bradb> kiko: In the new URL scheme, the bug page will live at /products/foo/+bug/1, which means that the context becomes a task.
* mpt loves crashes on baz commit
<bradb> kiko: i.e. To the user, everything still looks pretty much like the good ole bug page (decorated, perhaps, with some new contextual information), but underneath, there's been a fairly major shift.
<bradb> kiko: See what I mean?
<kiko> bradb, just update the portlets to always take tasks -- doesn't that solve the problem?
<bradb> kiko: That would break /malone/bugs/$bug.id (if we're intending for that page to continue to function as it does currently.)
<kiko> I just want that page to be a redirect
<kiko> if you can't do that, then I agree to nuke it away.
<bradb> it wouldn't be too hard to redirect
<bradb> I'll commit to the portlets counting on their context being a task, as per your suggestion
<kiko> I think that's the best and simplest solution
<mpt> So we're going to have /products/foo/+bug/1 and /products/foo/+bugs/1 ?
* bradb shrugs
<mpt> that is such crack
<bradb> +bug is crack-o-dementia, but I just work here...
<mpt> Well, maybe we can quietly redirect the former to the latter at some point
<kiko> bradb, can we skip +bug for now, in a last ditch effort?
<bradb> kiko: 3 against <unrepresented> sounds good to me.
<kiko> how hard is it going to be to change it to +bug later?
<mpt> kiko: skip +bug in favor of what?
<kiko> +bugs
<mpt> So you're signing on to merging the bug and task pages?
<kiko> huh?
<kiko> bradb, can you help mpt :)
<bradb> mpt: there's also +viewstatus and +editstatus
<mpt> kiko, the task page is currently at +bugs
<bradb> mpt: i.e. there will be
<bradb> so, .../+bugs/1 => contextual bug page, .../+bugs/1/+{view,edit}status => what is currently the task page
<mpt> oh, ok
<mpt> So where normal bugtrackers have one page for a bug, we have three
<mpt> but that's fixable
<bradb> That seems relatively sane, IMHO. A .../+bug/1 flying out of nowhere was the most crackish bit, to me.
<mpt> ok, I'm getting 15 errors on make check, which don't seem to be anything to do with me
<bradb> mpt: No, we'll continue to only have two, but in fact, we don't have only two, we have about 10.
<mpt> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  relation "person" does not exist
<mpt> SELECT defaultmembershipperiod, defaultrenewalperiod, timezone, calendar, teamdescription, password, subscriptionpolicy, teamowner, merged, displayname, givenname, name, familyname, datecreated, karma FROM Person WHERE id = 1
<kiko> mpt, that usually means that one test failed and then the rest bombed out after it
<kiko> what's your first test failure
<mpt> well, that's the first one
<bradb> mpt: well "two", where there's actually a third in there, but it's a view/edit thing, and you'll only see a link to one or the other at a time
<mpt> called by Failed example: print Person.get(1).name
<mpt> line 58, in test_zopeless_reconnect.txt
<mpt> bradb: for which JavaScript can save us
<kiko> the view/edit bit is besides the point here
<kiko> bradb, at worse, you can just make +bug be an alias for +bugs and change the links, shouldn't be too hard, right?
<mpt> kiko: Would I be right in concluding that the database isn't working at all?
<bradb> kiko: Making +bug/1 and +bugs/1 traverse to the same thing is very trivial.
<mpt> DOIT
<kiko> bradb, right -- then you can fix the links later and say "oh, I forgot" :)
<bradb> heh
* bradb DOES IT
<kiko> o/~ giving him drugs o/~
<mpt> kiko?
<kiko> music
<mpt> File "/home/mpt/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/canonical/database/ftests/test_zopeless_reconnect.txt", line 122, in test_zopeless_reconnect.txt
<mpt> Failed example: time.sleep(1)
<mpt> Differences (ndiff with -expected +actual): - thread after execute - thread end
<mpt> That's probably a more informative example
<bradb> I don't worry about failures in those reconnect thingies
<kiko> that's crack, mpt, ignore it
<mpt> Well, ok, but that still leaves me with 14 database-y failures
<mpt> oh, some of them are actually my fault
<jordi> can anyone check in the database for me if Luxemburguish has plural forms data already?
* mpt sulks
<jordi> apparently it is
<mpt> jordi: Just try translating something into Luxemb[o?] urgish and see if Rosetta complains
<kiko-zzz> bradb, you should use macros a LOT more than you currently do
<kiko-zzz> the code in bugtask-assignee-widget could be made 5x shorter
<kiko-zzz> and I hate fixing the same bug 3x
<bradb> kiko-zzz: Indeed.
<jordi> mdz_: I dd that, seems to be god
<jordi> now, why am I getting this system error
<mdz_> jordi: eh?
<jordi> mdz_: launchpad. It is so broken. :)
<jordi> mdz_: actually, it seems I still have this ability to break it very well.
<mdz_> jordi: why are you telling me? ;-)
<jordi> uh.
<jordi> s/mdz_/mpt/g, who left the channel
<jordi> mdz_: POP THE TRUNK
<jordi> I'm going to bed.
<mdz_> jordi: that's more like it
<kiko-zzz> bradb, ping?
<bradb> kiko-zzz: pong
<kiko-zzz> bradb, I found a bug in the assignee widget
<kiko-zzz> are you ready for it?
<bradb> Sure.
<kiko-zzz> click on assign
<kiko-zzz> assign to foo.bar
<kiko-zzz> (click on edit, gah)
<kiko-zzz> click save
<kiko-zzz> you're teleported and foo.bar is the owner, right?
<kiko-zzz> now click on edit again
<kiko-zzz> don't change anything
<kiko-zzz> click save
<bradb> you aren't tp'd, yeah, i know
<kiko-zzz> tp'd?
<bradb> teleported
<bradb> It's a simple fix, maybe.
<kiko-zzz> no
<kiko-zzz> that's not the bug
<kiko-zzz> the bug is that you /are/ tp'd
<kiko-zzz> AND
<bradb> what's the issue then? I can't look right now, because I broke the URLs.
<kiko-zzz> the assignee is unset
<kiko-zzz> the reason is that you are using the same name for both inputs
<kiko-zzz> assigned_to
<kiko-zzz> I'll fix it for you tomorrow, anyway
<bradb> Argh, I totally fixed that problem, but I guess I only fixed one aspect of that problem (i.e. using the same name for both radios)
<kiko-zzz> the fix is to use different names, really
<bradb> yeah, normally, it should
<bradb> assigned_to and assign_to
<kiko-zzz> but we can fix that tomorrow
<kiko-zzz> was just a heads-up
<bradb> ok, thanks
<bradb> I even have two different names defined for them in parts of that template and as attributes on the view class (view/assigned_to and view/assign_to), but I guess that was a code path I didn't test.
<bradb> for that matter, looking at the template code, it's unclear to me how they're ending up with the same name, but anyway
<kiko-zzz> bradb, where is assignedToCurrentUser defined?
<bradb> kiko-zzz: on BugTaskAssigneeWidget
<bradb> aka, ctrl-] 
<kiko-zzz> thanks
<kiko-zzz> I think I found the error
<bradb> kiko-zzz: What's causing it to have the same name? I can see no reason here for why that should happen.
<kiko-zzz> yep
<kiko-zzz> it doesn't actually have the same name
<kiko-zzz> it's missing a clause
<kiko-zzz> because YOU ARE NOT CODING PROTECTIVELY!
* kiko-zzz kicks bradb 
<kiko-zzz> look at getInputValue
<kiko-zzz> I see an elif at the end of the branch
<kiko-zzz> and NO raise AssertionError in an else clause (or at the end of the function)
<kiko-zzz> may this never happen again!
<bradb> ah, yeah
<kiko-zzz> I'll fix it for you tomorrow for free
<kiko-zzz> if you do a fast r=bradb afterwards :)
<bradb> An untested code path, ultimately (despite the fact that this is problem the mostly thoroughly tested custom z3 widget mankind has ever known)
<bradb> s/problem/probably/
<kiko-zzz> we're going to have to use a hidden input if we want this to be fixable trivially
<kiko-zzz> argh
<kiko-zzz> or maybe not
<bradb> indeed, no need for a hidden field, i don't think
<kiko-zzz> fixed
<bradb> kiko-zzz: btw, where did you add <label>? I specifically left that off of the radio options, as per our earlier discussion when I showed you and mpt the widget.
<kiko-zzz> all radiobutton options must have labels<tm>
<kiko-zzz> I'll send you a diff now
<bradb> kiko-zzz: Are they bolded now?
<kiko-zzz> yes, though you can fix that
* kiko-zzz hates the bold
<kiko-zzz> fixed
<bradb> wee
<kiko-zzz> I'll send you a diff, can you please add a test for this case and check if I didn't do too much cleaning up
<kiko-zzz> I didn't see reason for half the code in the template, and it still worksforme without it, so...
<bradb> Sure, I'll take a look at it tomorrow morning, ok?
<kiko-zzz> as long as you properly credit the fix :-)
<bradb> like this: arch-submit-merge "[trivial]  An awesome fix I DID" $pqm
<bradb> :P
<bradb> If I'm adding the test, I want a 50% cut
<bradb> 240 lines of doctest on this widget and woosh, bug. I hate programming.
<kiko-zzz> :-P
<kiko-zzz> I hate tests
<kiko-zzz> they make you focus too much on tests
<kiko-zzz> not on the code quality
<kiko-zzz> mail sent, bradb 
<bradb> thanks. /me writes an activity report.
* kiko-zzz archive-mirrors and goes home
<kiko-zzz> http://pqm.ubuntu.com/
<kiko-zzz> more love from me
<bradb> kiko-zzz: dude, you *abuse* trivial :)
<kiko-zzz> tomorrow I'm all rosetta's 
<kiko-zzz> bradb, well, somebody needs to get bugfixes in
<kiko-zzz> if you think I crapped out call me out in public and I'll hang my head in shame
<kiko-zzz> I'm now gone
<kiko-zzz> ciao
<bradb> later
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add kamacacheupdater section to production1 instance's launchpad.conf (patch-2294: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<lifeless> stub: ping
<stub> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> I hear you are chatting with jim about testing foo
<lifeless> I'm interested in what you are doing, cause I'm trying to reduce the NIHness of the various python test runners.
<lifeless> and I'd hate to have this be a game of whack a mole
<stub> I just sent another reply to zope-dev, so if you hunt out the archive it should be right at the bottom. The thread is only three messages deep so far ;)
<lifeless> I will get spiv to show me
<lifeless> but whats the general tack you are taking ?
<lifeless> it is putting smarts in the runner, the result or the case ? or is it changing the api ?
<lifeless> will you be able to run the tests with the stock testrunner (which is the ideal test for doing it right)
<stub> The thread is about replacing the Z3 and Z2 test runner with one that is more general purpose (which I assume will end up in Python 2.5 or 2.6 if it meets its goals)
<stub> Main feature is optimizing fixtures so that environments are only setup or torn down a minimum number of times (eg. stuff like Zope does already with the compoenent architecture). Also cute things like if a fixture can't be torn down (raises a NotImplementedError), the test runner reinvokes itself in a fresh process to keep going.
<stub> Jim likes layers, I like a set of resources. Which is what I'm arguing about
<stub> http://mail.zope.org/pipermail/zope-dev/2005-August/025302.html
<stub> http://mail.zope.org/pipermail/zope-dev/2005-August/025304.html 
<stub> http://mail.zope.org/pipermail/zope-dev/2005-August/025305.html
<stub> http://mail.zope.org/pipermail/zope-dev/2005-August/025310.html
<stub> You will not be able to run the tests using the standard test runner, because the tests specify the environment they depend on. Although I don't see why this couldn't be made so.
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> looks to me like you guys don't quite get how unittest is meant to work
<lifeless> the goal of unittest is that there is no coupling between testrunner and testcase other than testcase.run(), and testcase.id() between the testcase and the testresult
<lifeless> all that you want to do is near-trivially done via an appropriate TestCase subclass, and fixing it via a runner is harmful
<stub> The runner selects the order tests are run in. A test can't do that because it doesn't have enough context.
<stub> So sure, a test should be runnable without a runner. And that can be added. But optimizing the order tests are run in is the job of the test runner.
<lifeless> you want test ordering to ensure that tests needing similar things are grouped together right ?
<lifeless> by definition any test case should be standalone
<spiv> AIUI, this is an optimisation -- all tests can be standalone, but if run in a certain order the resource setUp/tearDown can be intelligent enough to save a lot of work.
<stub> Unfortunately setting up and tearing down the entire environment for every test does not scale if you have a lot of tests and a large amount of environment
<lifeless> right, not debating that.
<lifeless> (well, there are arguments that can be had w.r.t. mock objects et al, but that is a different discussion)
<stub> So the test case should say 'oh - this bit of environment I want is already running, so I'm not going to set it up. And I can't tear it down either in case the next test wants to use it'.
<spiv> (indeed :) )
* stub waits for lifeless to write a mock PostgreSQL database
<lifeless> stub: so, something like this would make sense to me:
<lifeless> write a TestCase class whose setUp and tearDown use a self._resources list to determine what they need and ask them to be setup/torndown - and those resource's methods use refcounting to decide what to do
<lifeless> use iteration over the tests to introspect TestCases that derive from/ or implement the interface of, this specialised TestCase, and create an appropriately ordered TestSuite
<lifeless> then use whichever runner you want to actually run the tetss
<lifeless> testsuites define order because testrunner.run() calls run(result) on the suite it is given
<lifeless> so a suite can change order, or just be used as an ordered container
<stub> That is placing the burden on determining if a resource should be torn down on the resource rather than the test runner (which is doable with a subclass). ie. the resource would need to have the test suite and the last test run and determine if the next test in uses it as a resource.
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> erm. 
<spiv> I think lifeless is proposing that the TestSuite would do this, rather than the TestRunner or the resource?
<lifeless> so, we would need a testsuite subclass that manages the resources
<lifeless> it would ask for a setup before a group and a teardown after, so the setup and teardown calls from the Case would become noops
<lifeless> (though they would have effect if/when run without the magic testsuite optimiser)
<stub> This means you are making the TestSuite the test runner. Currently the default runner iterates over a test suite and executes the tests. You are suggesting making the testsuite into the runner.
<lifeless> the default runner asks a suite to run
<bob2> oh, zope-dev, not zope3-dev
<lifeless> this preserves that model. peeking inside testsuites and manually walking them breaks the model
<spiv> I believe that the division of work in xUnit is that a TestRunner does TestSuite.run(), not that it does "tests = testsuite.gettests(); ... ; for test in tests: test.run()".
<jdub> :-)
<lifeless> TestCase is a composite, its bad karma to to do gettests ;0
<stub> ok. that all seems to make sense - just shuffling stuff around a bit. Jim is very much focused on what he needs to Z3 and Z2 work, so I first of all need to convince him that other projects need a more flexible model (or him to educate me on why he is right).
<lifeless> so there are concrete advantages here:
<lifeless> * any other unittest compatible runner will still do the right thing: test_suite() just returns this smarter TestSuite instance.
<lifeless> * single test running does not become a special case.
<lifeless> * gui test runners, co-process runners, and remote runners dont become special cases
<lifeless> other xUnit folk will grok it quickly
<stub> Hmm... the burden of tearing down a resource is on the testsuite now, which does not seem correct.
<lifeless> in the optimised case yes
<lifeless> but the non optimised case will still use tearDown
<lifeless> remember that the runner has _no_ visibility to the internal structure of a TestSuite
<stub> So a TestCase now needs to know if it is being used by an optimized TestSuite and change its behavior accordingly
<lifeless> the 'TestRunner' I mean.
<lifeless> no, they always call setUp on resources, but if already setup its a noop
<lifeless> I can draft up a demo tomorrow if you like.
<stub> lifeless: I mean tearDown.
<lifeless> tearDown would decrement a refcount
<lifeless> (in the resource)
<stub> btw. I think Jims code may still be using TextTestRunner btw. You are confusing the command line tool that runs the tests with the unittest.TestRunner class I think.
<stub> There are other features for doing in the test runner btw., such as coping with Resources that cannot be torn down.
<lifeless> I'm so not confusing it
<lifeless> there are > 100 lOC replacing the runner with module level naughty foo
<lifeless> The problem is responsibility, the runner is not 'the thing that runs the tests', its 'the thing that provides a UI for running the tests'.
<lifeless> so, if a resource cant be torn down, what should happen ?
<stub> The test runner reinvokes itself as a fresh process starting at the next test
<lifeless> now imagine your runner is a gui
<lifeless> thats going to be pretty harsh to do to the user.
<stub> Indeed - the standard model doesn't work. So the gui needs to talk to the test runner running as a different process and render its output nicely.
<lifeless> however, its ok in the xUnit model for the testsuite to fork, and then start getting feedback frmo the child proess, calling result.add* as things happen
<lifeless> the standard model does work; ;)
<lifeless> the RightWay to implement that is a subclass of TestSuite that adds a process barrier 
<stub> ok. that sounds sane. So implementation wise would be to take what Jim wrote and stuff it all into a TestSuite.
<lifeless> as a first approximation, yes.
<stub> I don't know if there is anything special involved in fitting DocTestSuite and DocFileSuites into the mix - don't see any problem.
<stub> Although I don't like Jim's heirarchy, so I'm not sure how much would be worth preserving
<stub> SchoolTools and py.test seem heirarchical on their fixtures too, which sucks. Schooltool seems to use magic .py files in the tree and py.test well known method names (setup_module, setup_class) etc. which are invoked magically.
<lifeless> I need to look at them at somepoint
<stub> lifeless: If I see pqm hung (like now) should I kill it, or would you rather now that you are back?
<lifeless> i'm hapy for you too following that emails instructions
<stub> nc killed
<carlos> morning
<lifeless> stub: oh, and you can decorate tests effectively if you use the approach I am suggesting, for extra code reuse. ;0
<sabdfl> stub: is it possible to tell an auto-form to use a different vocabulary for a given widget?
<stub> vocabularies are attached to the schema field, and the widget is adapted from this field. So I think you just create a new interface, overriding the Choice with a new Choice with a different vocabulary, and render the form from that.
<sabdfl> stub: hmm... i think zope3 makes the mistake of conflating Interface with Schema
<stub> Although what you want might really be to make the vocabulary context sensitive, and interrogate the context to determine what choices are valid.
<stub> They arn't conflated - interfaces are just the mechanism used to document a Schema.
<sabdfl> stub: it's already context sensitive, but i want it to work in two different ways
<sabdfl> stub: then how do you tell the difference between an Interface used to document a form and one used to document the interface on a content object?
<stub> Its docstring? The module it was imported from? Naming conventions?
<sabdfl> none of which we have used, and i suspect none of which are standardised
<sabdfl> the two are fundamentally different
<sabdfl> one is function, the other presentation
<stub> Schemas are not presentation - that is forms.
<stub> I suppose a Schema is just an Interface that defines no function, and perhaps the issue is that *we* are mushing them together in our content objects?
<stub> (At one point I wanted to generate the base schemas for our content objects from the database, and have them subclassed to define function)
<sabdfl> the part of a schema that talks about the title, description, requiredness etc, is presentation
<sabdfl> the part that describes attributes (which overlaps with the presentation bit) is function
<sabdfl> i think they should be separated
<stub> title is data, description is data, requiredness is validation. If you render it, eg. by taking the data, quoting it and spitting it out on a web page, that bit is presentation
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> but...
<BjornT> i think the main problem is that there's no easy way of defining how a schema is to be presented. there were some discussions about it, but no-one came up with a good solution
<sabdfl> often you want the same data to have different validation on different forms
<stub> I've been in an argumentative mood all day btw. Something in the water ;)
<sabdfl> currently, that requires a second Interface, which is imo nonsense
<stub> I don't see a problem with that. If you have different attributes, or different constraints, you have a different schema. Trying to take a schema (a definition of data and constraints) and mush it into different shapes seems wrong. Inheritance could make this easy if we structure things correctly (or maybe it will make a huge and confusing tree of Interfaces like Z3 core has ;) )
<stub> So you have to say """ class MySpecializedSchema(BaseSchema): foo = Choice(vocabulary='specialized') """ to create a new schema, based on another one. Any alternative is really just another way of spelling that, or possibly a helper or some sort.
<stub> Of course, now that someone has ported XmlSchemas to the Z3 environment we could use them instead ;)
<carlos> jamesh, hi, around?
<sabdf1> carlos: languagepack status?
<carlos> sabdf1, whitespace migration script done
<carlos> I'm preparing new language packs
<carlos> to be checked by Martin
<sabdf1> cool!
<carlos> sabdf1, oo.org language packs are beeing tested  aslo now by doko
<carlos> sabdf1, and firefox has been moved to breezy + 1 as they need big code changes to pootle's scripts
<sabdf1> awesome
<carlos> ;-)
<sabdf1> well done
<sabdf1> will we catch whitespace problems coming in now?
<carlos> sabdf1, yes
<sabdf1> cool
<sabdf1> any other known issues?
<carlos> sabdf1, we detected some issues with some exports and plural forms
<carlos> but need to get the sample data to reproduce that issue
<carlos> anyway, I think it does not affect us too much as users didn't complain about that
<sabdf1> ok
<froud> hi, can somebody explain the Rosetta process for me. Do translators have to download the pot and create a po on local machine or do they do that automatically when they start translating?
<sabdf1> automatically
<sabdf1> we need to know the usual plural form for that language, but we have it for most languages now
<sabdf1> if the po file deviates from the normal plural form, they need to be able to figure that out and let us know
<sabdf1> but that's very rare
<sabdf1> otherwise it's pretty much as it seems
<sabdf1> froud: ^
<froud> sabdf1: k, just trying to get OpenICDL [http://icdl.tsf.org.za]  users to understand the system...which is hard to do when I myslef don't understand it :-)
<froud> sabdf1: so best way is for users to use the web-based interface to do translations and rosetta take care of the rest
<sabdf1> yes
<sabdf1> you need to upload, and update, the POT
<sabdf1> they should be able to do everything else themselves
<sabdf1> when you are close to a release, download all the PO files
<sabdf1> bundle those in your tarball, and off you go
<froud> sabdf1: thx 2 jordi the POT files are there now its getting user who don't understand Rosetta to actually use it.
<sabdf1> point them at the template page
<sabdf1> ask them to select their language if it isn't automatically detected from browser and location
<sabdf1> then they click on the language and start translating
<sabdf1> that is all
<froud> sabdf1: thanks
<dand> sabdf1: is malone the right place to report a change in plural form for a certain language? or should we wait for gettext to update first?
<dand> right now we edit the plural form for each translation, which is not a problem... a default would be nice though
<sabdf1> dand: report to carlos
<sabdf1> or file bug in malone, and assign to carlos
<carlos> dand, send me an email with that information and I will handle it now
<carlos> carlos.perello@canonical.com
<dand> carlos: thanks, i'll do that
<carlos> dand, np
<dand> carlos: sent
<carlos> dand, done, it should be applied today or tomorrow on production
<dand> carlos: you guys rock! /me's gonna print this channel's log as a motivational poster :)
<carlos> dand, :-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.29: Cherry pick patch-2294 (patch-2: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
* carlos -> lunch
<sabdf1> elmo: you rock
<stub> carlos: plural form updated
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Updated Romanian plural forms (patch-2295: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<salgado> stub, ping
<stub> salgado: pong
<salgado> stub, I had to drop the NOT NULL constraint in Vote.preference, because people can leave some options without preference in a condorcet poll
<salgado> stub, do you think it can be a problem?
<stub> No problem. The constraints are purely there as a safety net to your code. The change seems sane.
<Kinnison> salgado: why not simply fill out the empty options with how condorcet will treat them (I.E. all the same, one lower than anything the user specified)?
<sabdf1> what's the use case for condorcet polls?
<salgado> Kinnison, because in the UI you choose the options in the order you want (1 for your most preferred, 2 for your second most preferred, and so on). then I'd  have to choose an arbitrarily huge number to use
<Kinnison> salgado: There's some number of choices yes?
<salgado> sabdf1, this is what they use in debian, AFAIK
<sabdf1> salgado: have they asked to use LP?
<sabdf1> iirc we were only going to do basic voting for 1.0
<sabdf1> and i think condorcet is YAGNI
<sabdf1> for 1.0, at least
<salgado> sabdf1, no, but that (preferential voting) was in the first BasicVoting you wrote
<sabdfl> hmm... preferential is not condorcet, i don't think, is it?
<sabdfl> condorcet is much trickier
<sabdfl> preferential is just "who is preferred by most", isn't it?
<stub> condorcet is a form of preferential voting. there are a number of different preferential methods
<Kinnison> condorcet isn't actually complex to implement, just to understand
<sabdfl> ok, all i wanted was "preferred by most"
<stub> For example, in Australian preferential voting in elections, we must give a unique preference for each candidate. Other preferential systems (such as condorcet) relax that restriction.
<sabdfl> we can do A, B, C, which is the most popular?
<salgado> Kinnison, yes, I could use a number like len(options) + 1, but mpt thinks we should allow people to choose whatever number they want as the preference. (e.g. they could choose a preference of 666 and want to see it there when they come back to edit their votes)
<sabdfl> salgado: please don't spend any more time implementing condorcet
<stub> sabdfl: I'm sure there is a political science thesis in determining  what 'preferred by most' means
<salgado> sabdfl, it's already implemented and up for review
<sabdfl> the UI, for a start, will be a pain, to provide a ranked result
<salgado> I already moved to ShipItNG
<sabdfl> do you have a basic "got the most votes" option?
<salgado> sabdfl, for now we're providing the pairwise matrix
<sabdfl> salgado: for the record, that's total crack
<sabdfl> whoever's reviewing it, please bounce it on that UI alone
<sabdfl> *DENIED*
<sabdfl> salgado: please resubmit with just a basic most-votes, where the UI is just select-one-option-by-radio-button
<sabdfl> condorcet can come later, when there's a real use case
<sabdfl> stub: could you help me with a query please?
<sabdfl> this is for Person.merge
<stub> sure
<sabdfl> ok, we have SpecificationReview which has (spec, reviewer) UNIQUE
<salgado> sabdfl, that means just droping the CONDORCET item in PollAlgorithm. then people won't be able to create condorcet-style polls.
<sabdfl> salgado: yes please
<sabdfl> it wasn't in the spec, iirc, and the UI you've described is inappropriate
<stub> salgado: Please keep the page tests though, so we can switch it on when someone requests it
<sabdfl> please confirm that you have a simple poll where users can pick the best of N options, and the winner is the one that got the most votes
<salgado> stub, sure. I'm not going to remove any tests
<salgado> sabdfl, sure. we have that. 
<sabdfl> stub: i want to UPDATE the specreviews that will not result in creating a (spec, reviewer) pair that matches an existing one
<sabdfl> i tried:
<sabdfl> select id from specificationreview where reviewer=13 and id not in (select id from specificationreview as a where a.reviewer=1 and a.specification=specificationreview.specification);
<sabdfl> but that's a bust
<sabdfl> sorry, it's with test data
<sabdfl> i was trying to "find/update all the ones where the resulting update won't look like an existing record"
<sabdfl> stub: any suggestions?
<stub> Sorry - was looking for an example. I could have sworn I had already done a similar one in person merge ;-/
<stub> update specreview set reviewer=new_reviewer where reviewer=old_reviewer and id not in (select id from specreview as s2 where id=specreview.id and reviewer=new_reviewer);
<stub> I havn't got the tables around, so that is untested. Might need to tweak the table aliasing.
<sabdfl> hmm
<sabdfl> just found BountySupscription
<sabdfl> i think that's the same
<sabdfl> and it's slightly different to the one you just gave
<stub> Mr. Consistency, thats me ;)
<sabdfl> which is better?
<sabdfl> nup
<sabdfl> the one you just gave is busted
<stub> Maybe it is late, but I can't for the life of me think why I need to join bountysubscription to itself in that subquery ;/
<Kinnison> Ran 456 tests in 626.772s
<Kinnison> FAILED (failures=2)
<Kinnison> Woohoo!
<Kinnison> very few failures left
* Kinnison looks very embarassed
<Kinnison> I think those failures are because the buildd slave tests don't work if there's a buildd slave running
<stub> sabdfl: update bountysubscription set person=9 where person=4 and bounty not in (select bounty from bountysubscription where person=9); works for bountysubscription
<sabdfl> stub: nup
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> using bounty makes it simpler than using id
<sabdfl> i've got it working using the previous version for bountysubscription
<stub> Feel free to replace the existing crackfull BountySubscription migration code ;)
<sabdfl> salgado, stub: is production running the foaf-update-karma script?
<sabdfl> it doesn't appear to be updating it
<stub> Nope - it died when I migrated the cronjob to gangotri. I just cherry picked the fix (missing stuff in gangotris config file), but havn't rolled it out yet.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> stub: when was the last production update?
<stub> Yesterday
<sabdfl> ok, cool, thanks. it's looking good.
<stub> patch-2283 IIRC
<sabdfl> mpt: i fixed about 29 page test failures from the new main_template
<sabdfl> you're welcome ;-)
<mpt> heh
<mpt> I only fixed two warnings you created
<mpt> so I've got a way to catch up yet
* mpt still doesn't know what to do about 'ProgrammingError: ERROR:  relation "person" does not exist'
<stub> If you paste the full traceback I could probably tell you
<sabdfl> stub: done
<sabdfl> warnings?
<sabdfl> stub: i also fixed validators.bugs.py
<sabdfl> it's now in interfaces.validation
<salgado> stub, how do I order some GROUPED BY results by a count(*) and get only the rows with the higher count (assuming there maybe rows with equal count)?
<sabdfl> along with some propery url validation bits
<stub> sabdfl: Ta.
<mpt> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileFjuxYp.html
<stub> salgado: select count(*),name from foo group by name order by count(*) ?
<stub> erm... count(*) desc
<salgado> stub, yes, that's what I have, but I need to get *only* the rows with the higher count
<salgado> is it possible?
<stub> select count(*),name from foo group by name having count(*) = max(count(*)) might work
<stub> or just select count(*),name from foo group by name order by count(*) desc limit 1;
<stub> oh... you want all with the highest count...
<salgado> yes, the limit won't work
<stub> mpt: erk. either the test is connecting as the wrong user or hasn't initialized the database correctly. But neither should be the case for a system doctest test ;-/
<stub> salgado:  select count(*),bounty from bountysubscription group by bounty having count(*) = (select count(*) from bountysubscription group by bounty order by count(*) desc limit 1)
<mpt> salgado: You're in charge of the database setup, is this something you can fix?
<salgado> stub, great. that's exactly what I need. thanks. :)
<salgado> mpt, what's the problem?
<mpt> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileFjuxYp.html
<stub> I can't see any obvious problem on my copy of that test
<salgado> mpt, the database setup is the same as yesterday and the same that I'm using. I don't think this failure can be related to the fact that you use another postmaster
<mpt> ok, thanks anyway
* mpt fixes the other failure and tries again
* Kinnison is popping out to the shops while a test suite run happens. If anyone needs me, call my cell
<stub> salgado: That test is explicitly connecting to port 5432, so mpt is probably talking to the wrong postmaster
<stub> (fixable by adding the postmaster port to the config file?)
<salgado> oh, no. is this a new test?
<stub> Dunno, although I expect it is an older one. Might have been passing before by accident ;)
<stub> Only the reconnect tests will hardcode the port btw., so only one or two.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  Fix for bug 1785: Librarian doesn't handle unicode filenames properly.  Plus more tests. (patch-2296: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
<wdamn> hi everybody, I'd like to help the translation of zope into italian - I've subscribed to launchpad but I don't understand HOWTO. some links would be welcome. thank you
<mpt> wdamn: Ok, go to https://launchpad.products/zope then click "Translations", then "Template 'zope' in Zope 3.1", then "Italian"
<carlos> dand, the plural form change is now on production. stub, thanks!
<dand> carlos: gracias :)
<sabdfl> wdamn: https://launchpad.net/products/zope/ then further per mpt's instructions
<kiko> hey sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hiya
<kiko> I'm sick :-(
<carlos> kiko, :-(
<carlos> superkiko never get sick!
<carlos> :-P
<kiko> yeah, it's been quite a while -- since switzerland
<sabdfl> kiko: i got a nasty bug on The Island
<sabdfl> kiko: and aren't you due for a holiday? always happens.
<wdamn> sabdfl, mpt: thank you :)
<mpt> You can't be sick, kiko, you need to review my [not-so-trivial]  fixes
<carlos> mpt, :-D
<kiko> mpt, I can review even while sick
<dand> I noticed some translations I entered last week in Rosetta for gnome-app-install (ro) are now missing. should I enter them again or there's a temporary glitch?
<Kinnison> hey sabdfl, you coming to camby this w/e?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: bbq on sat?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: yep
<sabdfl> i'm going to be speaking at aKademy
<Kinnison> sabdfl: :-(
<sabdfl> bling bling
<Kinnison> sabdfl: there's sunday and monday too
<sabdfl> bling bling bling
<kiko> carlos, check out dand's report?
<sabdfl> am only getting back monday night :-/
<dand> kiko: thanks :)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: fair enough, enjoy aKademy
<sabdfl> Kinnison: thanks, and regards to TheKrowd
* sabdfl is getting into the K thing
<carlos> dand, could you give me a more concrete clue?
<carlos> dand, for instance, a concrete msgid that you know you already translated would be really helpful
<dand> carlos: sure: "Add or Remove Applications"
<dand> carlos: it was translated 100%
<Kinnison> sabdfl: how Kute. I'll pass on your Kind Komments
<carlos> dand, URL?
<dand> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gnome-app-install/+pots/gnome-app-install/ro/+translate
<sabdfl> kiko: now that i'm playing more with the menu system, i think the inheritance is confusing, and we should go to straight objects + facets
<sabdfl> if an object has no Bugs facet, it gets no Bugs tab
<sabdfl> mpt: ^ ?
<dand> carlos: I don't think there were 44 strings in all, I wish I had a po export...
<dand> carlos: are there multiple templates of gnome-app-install available? 
<carlos> dand, there is such feature...
<kiko> sabdfl, makes sense to me
<dand> carlos: yeah, I know. I just wish I would have used it for gnome-app-install, after translating it
<kiko> sabdfl, do the facets disappear or just get unlinked?
<carlos> dand, if you added it to our database, you have it there
<carlos> is not lost
<carlos> but perhaps could be a bug that has disabled it
<mpt> sabdfl: That's what I said to kiko yesterday, once LaunchpadHierarchyNavigation is implemented, every facet should be at the same level, or not available at all.
<sabdfl> kiko: disappear
<sabdfl> though, unlinking gives the muscle memory advantage
<dand> carlos: I'll try translating it 100%, watch it closely and let you know if it happens again
<kiko> right
<carlos> dand, no, please, wait
<dand> carlos: ok
<carlos> Let me finish what I'm doing atm and I will take a close look at it
<carlos> dand, can you file a bug with the information I just asked you?
<dand> carlos: absolutely, there's no hurry. thanks!
<carlos> dand, thank you
<kiko> mpt, is https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1263 fixed?
<mpt> yes
<carlos> kiko, btw whitespace data migration is done
* mpt growls at the "view" link when marking the bug as fixed
<kiko> carlos, I know, wonderful, isn't it?
<carlos> kiko, :-)
<carlos> kiko, how do you want to handle the conflicts in daf's branch?
<carlos> kiko, I cannot commit unless I fix them
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> complicated
<carlos> I know..
<kiko> well
<kiko> what sort of changes are they?
<kiko> are they all interdependent?
<kiko> or can you just pull a patch and then remove the files which aren't rosetta-related?
<carlos> kiko, I can do the later
<carlos> it's a "cleanup" branch
<carlos> removes db imports, fix traversals, etc...
<kiko> right
<kiko> so generate a patch, mail me the non-rosetta parts, and take care of the rest
<kiko> we'll dead-end daf's branch
<kiko> hey
<kiko> who's our regular expression ninja?
<kiko> I have an interesting problem
<kiko> I want to match a string which may contain dots, commas and question marks /except/ for the last dot, comma or question mark
<carlos> kiko, ok
<carlos> will do it tomorrow, I will take care of other things today, I need to do some fun stuff now or will be too bored :-P
<stub> kiko: Sounds like a use case for lookaheads
<kiko> stub?
<stub> kiko: Check out the Python Library Reference. But from your description, all you want is ^([.,?] +)[.,?] $
<kiko> the trailing bits are optional
<stub> Then ^([.,?] +?)[.,?] ?$
<kiko> the trailing $ is really close to what I want
<kiko> I'll think more about it
<stub> eh?
<stub> Describing it in english properly is the first step anyway ;)
<mpt> "25 conflicted items in this tree."
<mpt> woohoo
<stub> Because I'm sure you really don't want to match a string consisiting of just punctuation like you said ;)
<kiko> stub, well:
<kiko> http://localhost:8086/malone/bugs/9.
<kiko> I don't want the match text to include the trailing dot
<kiko> better example:
<kiko> http://localhost:8086/malone/bugs/9.html.
<kiko> I don't want the match text to include the trailing dot
<stub> (http://[\w.] )(:\d+)?/([\w.,?] +?)[.,?] ?
<kiko> stub, that doesn't work in the case of:
<kiko> http://localhost:8086/malone/bugs/foo.bar.9.html.
<stub> It doesn't?
<kiko> no, it doesn't
<kiko> because the +? makes the match non-greedy
<kiko> so we stop matching at the first . we find
<stub> Ahh... so you need whitespace or $ termination in there too
<kiko> right, which is what I said above
<stub>  (http://[\w.] )(:\d+)?/([\w.,?] +?)([.,?] ?(?=\s) would do whitespace termination
<carlos> mpt, how is your work queue?
<carlos> too big?
<stub> (http://[\w.] )(:\d+)?/([\w.,?] +?)([.,?] ?(?=\s)|$) might do it
<stub> Or you could install pyparsing as a dependancy, which has been getting good reviews for 'parsing stoof'. Not that I have played with it.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: last bits of basic bug atttachment implemenation, plus some bug fixes. [r=spiv]  (patch-2297: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<mpt> carlos: I'm tidying up Rosetta's translation form at the moment, then finishing cleaning up the actions portlets
<carlos> mpt, I would like to implement https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TranslationReview
<carlos> mpt, but I will need some help with the javascript part
<mpt> carlos: yes, that's what I'm working on
<carlos> cool
<carlos> mpt, I need it for the pomsgsetview page
<carlos> so people can see suggestions for multiline entries
<carlos> mpt, please, tell me when it's ready
<carlos> so I can start with hte other spec
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Anyone know how to resolve a conflict in a binary file?
<kiko> delete it and add a new one
<kiko> bradb, are you hacking tests for the patch I submitted?
<bradb> kiko: No, I'm hacking MaloneSearchResults.
<bradb> But I could put that off to write the test for the BugTaskAssigneeWidget bugfix, if you want.
<kiko> well
<kiko> I'd like to get those tests in today to avoid having it broken for one more week 
<kiko> is MSR looking landable?
<bradb> MSR will easily be review-queueable today, just a few kinks to iron out. Note: the first merge will be such that MSR is only shown on the sourcepackage bug listing, and nowhere else (otherwise it becomes a significantly larger patch and will take a lot longer to land.)
<bradb> I'll have time to get to both today (I would have already probably done the required MSR work if my house didn't decide to have plumbing problems this morning.)
<kiko> sure
<kiko> well, get the assignee bugfix in today
<kiko> I noticed that my patch is actually correct because in production the link to "me" is often missing
<bradb> "me" only shows if there's no assignee
<kiko> which is wrong
<kiko> or aren't you allowed to take bugs assigned to others? :)
<kiko> i.e. steve's on vacation
<kiko> daf's on sick leave
<kiko> etc
<bradb> Sure, but it's a balance between how common that will happen in Malone and 4 radio buttons, no/
<kiko> not really
<kiko> 4 radios in that situation is okay -- it's actually confusing that me doesn't show up in certain situations
<bradb> ok
<bradb> creating a branch now, will write the test to make sure it exposes the failure, then add the patch to make sure it fixes it as expected
<mpt> There should never be four radiobuttons, but no-one listens to me
<bradb> mpt: I do. Heck, I specifically made sure you and kiko approved the design of the widget before committing it. :)
<bradb> (I do /listen/ to you, that is, not I do think there should be 4 rb's :)
<mpt> yeah, I know
<mpt> I didn't write up a formal specification for it, though
<bradb> mpt: Will it be reasonable for the first merge of MSR to have MSR only implemented in the sp bug listing, or will that be completely weird?
<mpt> yes, and yes
<kiko> mpt, it's better to have 4 radios than no "me" button in arbitrary situations, sorry.
<bradb> mpt: I thought you might say that :P
<mpt> kiko: Sure it is, but it would have been just as much effort to implement it the right way that produces only three
<mpt> never mind, I'll fix it later
<kiko> oh
<kiko> you are talking about removing assigned_to
<kiko> gotcha
<mpt> ( ) nobody ( ) me (*) [current@assignee ] 
<bradb> mpt: you mean that "assigned to" would be populated?
<bradb> right
<mpt> right, just like all the other fields in that form.
<kiko> well
<kiko> I'm not fixing that today
<kiko> so we'll have 4 until mpt gets around to it
<mpt> oh, baz, you got royally confused here
* bradb just got the good ole out of space error, leaving me wondering what state the branch operation is actually in
* bradb goes to get food, bbl
<kiko> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  permission denied for relation person
<kiko> is anyone getting that when running functional tests?
* kiko sighs
<mpt> kiko-fud: Not quite the same as my ProgrammingError: ERROR:  relation "person" does not exist'
<sabdfl> kiko-fud: did you just refuel?
<Kinnison> How often does jamesh's pending branch summary get regenerated?
<kiko> sabdfl, yes, a while back -- why?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: [r=spiv]  disconnect native cvs client before and after rlog (patch-104: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> kiko: what was a while back?
<sabdfl> ddaa: won't that kill performance?
<kiko> sabdfl, the refuel
<sabdfl> kiko: so it's not a problem just introduced in rf today?
<kiko> mpt seem to have gotten something similar yesterday
<kiko> I've got my work blocked because of it, waah
<ddaa> sabdfl: the cost is just a couple of additional pserver authentications per sync. Now that you mention it, it might interact badly with SF.net connection throttling...
* carlos -> out
<ddaa> However, there are bugs in cvs servers that cause them to blow occasionally when doing too many different things in a single connection.
<sabdfl> ddaa: and for the initial fetch and import?
<ddaa> sadfl: same thing, 2 more connections.
<ddaa> the rlog is done only once.
<ddaa> That is the rlog for the whole module.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> shouldn't be a problem them
<sabdfl> then, even
<Kinnison> night guys
<kiko> night Kinnison 
<bradb> mpt: for the XXX in tales.txt, did you mean these:
<bradb> displaying-bugs-and-tasks.txt:27:  >>> test_tales("bugtask/fmt:icon", bugtask=high_priority_task)
<bradb> displaying-bugs-and-tasks.txt:30:  >>> test_tales("bugtask/fmt:icon", bugtask=medium_priority_task)
<bradb> displaying-bugs-and-tasks.txt:33:  >>> test_tales("bugtask/fmt:icon", bugtask=low_priority_task)
<mpt> Is it that easy?
<mpt> sure, something like that :-)
<bradb> Well, not quite /that/ easy. I snipped the output that the result is compared against.
<bradb> But yes, that easy, basically.
<kiko> bradb, what's the ETA for the assignee widget fix?
<kiko> I'm only insisting because it blocks work in one of my trees
<bradb> kiko: If I switch to that branch now, I'm guessing an hour or an hour and a half if I can baz smash it.
<kiko> you only have one tree?
<kiko> I just want to make sure it's done today
<bradb> I have two trees
<mpt> hi ho, hi ho, just 7 conflicts to go
<kiko> it's CRACKBAZ
<elmo> what's python equiv of iconv -f utf-8 -t ascii?
<elmo> codecs.utf_8_decode(foo, "replace") isn't doing what I want, i.e. giving me ASCII
<Keybuk> .encode("ascii", "replace")
<Keybuk> (on the end of what you just had)
<sabdfl> cheers all, i may be able to hop on again later
<elmo> boggle
<Keybuk> actually, let's start from the basics
<Keybuk> you have a string that's in utf-8, yes?
<Keybuk> but is a Python ordinary string?
<elmo> I don't know, it's from SQL Object
<Keybuk> SQLobject will give you a Unicode string
<Keybuk> so just do that.encode("ascii", "replace")
<Keybuk> where that is your thing-from-sqlobject
<Keybuk> sourcepackage.name.encode("ascii", "replace") for example
<Keybuk> or just str() it
<Keybuk> str(sourcepackage.name)
<Keybuk> though str() will fail if it contains non-ascii characters, where encode("ascii", "replace") will replace them with "?"
<elmo> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe4' in position 2: ordinal not in range(128)
<elmo> is from str(member.familyname)
<Keybuk> right, so use member.familyname.encode("ascii", "replace")
<elmo> ok, thanks.. that gets me further 
<elmo> just to "??" ville
<Keybuk> *shrug*
<Keybuk> you can't do anything else with it unless you know the language of the string you're trying to transliterate
<Keybuk> Unicode helpfully is done by glyph, not logical character
<kiko> Mem:       1035928    1030292       5636          0      66444      56364
<kiko> baz loves me
<Keybuk> it might be  -> ue in one language, but  -> ui in another
<elmo> bugger
<kiko> Keybuk, if you knew the language, how would you go about converting it?
<elmo> ok, so here's the thing
<Keybuk> kiko: great, big, honking lookup tables
<elmo> I'm trying to do first.last@ubuntu.com for all members
<elmo> anyone got any bright ideas on how to handle folks with non-7-bit names?
* Keybuk wrote transliteration code for German, French & Spanish for Perinorm (ISO standards database) and that was complex enough
<kiko> Keybuk, nothing that python or glibc provide to you out of the box? :-(
<Keybuk> kiko: nope
<Keybuk> it's a non-trivial problem
<kiko> that's disappointing.
<kiko> elmo, skip them and email them for their preferred transliteration? how many are there?
<elmo> kiko: the point is to do this automatically, or I wouldn't be bothering with launchpad
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix for bug 1634: Linkification code breaks with URLs that are followed by greater-than+comma or greater-than+period. Also implements tests for linkification that makes sure that this /stays/ fixed (patch-2298: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<kiko> elmo, I know, but I don't have a better suggestion.
<elmo> I'd guesstimate about 10+ once all the pending people get approved
<kiko> ah, pqm loves me
<elmo> well, would it be silly to have a "old-skool-name" field people could fill in?
<kiko> would you fill it out with js automatically?
<Keybuk> elmo: imagine when a Japanese person comes along
<elmo> kiko: I guess, it would default to the same as your normal name, unless it was non-ascii? and prompt if it was
<Keybuk> and fills in  as their name
<elmo> Keybuk: ... they have romanized versions of their names right?
<salgado> elmo, once Steve told me he wrote something to do this. btw, I guess mako has this too
<Keybuk> yeah, better to add an "preferred ASCII format of name" column
<elmo> ok, so as long as it's not completely crackful idea, I'll mail the list
<Keybuk> another thought
<Keybuk> you know we use first.last@
<Keybuk> what do we do for inverse names?
<Keybuk> goto.masanori@  or masanori.goto@ ?
<elmo> aww, christ knows
<Keybuk> (goto is his family name)
<elmo> the debian .jp guys aren't even consistent about that
<elmo> ATM, my script uses given.famil@
<elmo> do we need a "name order preference" button too?
<elmo> that'd be useful for more than just email, I guess
<Keybuk> I did bring this up about how stupidly western first.last@ format names were when you decided to use them, but did you listen? ;)
<elmo> Keybuk: did you come up with a better idea? :-P
<Keybuk> usernames
<elmo> yeah, 'cos we want microsoftsucks@ubuntu.com
<Keybuk> ok
<elmo> and there'll be no namespace collisions with usernames at all
<Keybuk> so on lp, if I go to people/keybuk and click "Edit Details" it asks me for my up+pw, then tells me "You're ALREADY LOGGED IN"
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> we have a Display Name field
<Keybuk> that suffices for "preferred order" - use whatever they put in that
<Keybuk> and if their name contains non-ASCII, ask for an "ASCII Display Name" ?
<elmo> the displayname is a nickname
<elmo> AFAICT
<elmo> err, no it's not, sorry ignore my crack
<Keybuk> someone could still give their name in lp as Mrs Microsoft Sucks
<Keybuk> microsoft.sucks@ubuntu.com
<elmo> yeah, but they'd have to get past the CC with that as their name
<Keybuk> likewise they would for preferred username for e-mail address
<Keybuk> :)
<Keybuk> then again, I swear the newscaster on Radio 2 just introduced herself as Vanilla Fudge
<elmo> why do we even have the separate display name
<elmo> that seems to be inviting trouble
<Keybuk> the only thing funnier than invented names is real ones
<Keybuk> (I think her name is Fanella Fudge)
<elmo> Fanella?
<Keybuk> at my school, a few years above me, there were a brother and sister -- Wayne and Jo King
<Keybuk> I had a Justin Hanky in my class
<kiko> here's a question
<kiko> salgado, BjornT, bradb: is it possible to make a functional doctest for a browser method?
<kiko> ah,there is, cool
<bradb> kiko: testing views, you mean?
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/doc $ ls *pages*
<bradb> bug-release-targeting-pages.txt  sourcepackage-bug-pages.txt
<bradb> are some examples of view tests I've written
* bradb tries not to shit his pants too much while the plumber opens the wall behind my washing machine
<kiko> opens the wall?
<bradb> Blockage in the cold water tube leading to the washing machine. Yes, I'm wearing dirty clothes right now.
<bradb> "M'a ess d de devisser le tuyaux icitte l et.......*snap*"; he snaps the pipe trying to unscrew the faucet from the tube.
<bradb> at which point, the choice to open the wall was made
<kiko> you guys are crazy
<bradb> The plumber is a madman.
<kiko> who hired him?
<kiko> you're a team
<bradb> A team? i.e. the condo administration, you mean?
<kiko> heh
<kiko> how are my tests looking?
<bradb> They aren't, I'm only now waiting for the branch to switch
<bradb> better yet:
<bradb> .........................................................ssh: chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com: Name or service not known
<bradb> Segmentation fault
<salgado> bradb, I created a vocabulary for the Country table, but I don't want the fields using this vocab to render that text entry with the popup. instead, I want to have a select widget
<salgado> do you know how to do that?
<bradb> I believe inheriting from SQLObjectVocabularyBase should be enough.
<bradb> Just don't do the implements(IHugeVocabulary) in your vocabulary, because if you want a select widget rendered, then it doesn't quality as "huge".
<bradb> MilestoneVocabulary is an example
<bradb> s/quality/qualify/
<kiko> isn't a select widget for country kinda crazy, or are you going to use a select size=5?
<salgado> bradb, yeah, that seems to work. but it failed because zope calls str(token) and there's non-ascii characters in that table
<kiko> yay for zope
<salgado> kiko, I can use a multiline select, but I think even a single-line select is better than our popup widget in this case
<kiko> it's a lot of countries, though
<bradb> Applying 128 revisions ...........................................................
<salgado> kiko, bradb, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filey6o5Mk.html
<salgado> I think the str() should be around value only
<salgado> as that's what the docstring says
<BjornT> salgado: it shouldn't matter, since token should be ascii only
<salgado> BjornT, why should it be ascii only?
<BjornT> salgado: i'm not sure sure exactly why, but it's specified like that in ITokenizedTerm
<bradb> good point
<salgado> BjornT, so I'm not allowed to display non-ascii data in the widgets if I'm using a vocab?
<BjornT> salgado: title should work i think
* salgado tries
<salgado> BjornT, it works. ta
<salgado> BjornT, so, I guess I should update the NamedSQLObjectVocabulary docstring to say that the names must be unique *and* 7-bit. what do you think?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah, that'd be a good idea
<bradb> * Comparing FROM and TO ............................................................baz: uncaught exception: -1:(unable to fork for diff)
<bradb>   please report this as a bug to bazaar@lists.canonical.com
* bradb tries a third time
<kiko> bradb, kill firefox
<kiko> and anything else big
<bradb> yeah, i killed ffox and emacs
<bradb> (for round three, that is)
<mpt> carlos: How do I format a suggestion the same way as the original English is formatted?
<mpt> the original uses tal:content="structure messageSet/getMsgID"
<carlos> mpt, We will need to feed the messageSet dictionary with the suggestions inside the view class
<carlos> instead of getting the suggestions directly from the template
<mpt> carlos, so should there be a /fmt:showinvisibles?
<carlos> showinvisibles?
<carlos> why?
<mpt> To show the space characters and linebreaks
<mpt> and tab characters
<carlos> oh
<mpt> like the originals do
<carlos> hmm
<mpt> So when you're looking at a suggestion that's slightly different from the original, you can see what's different
<carlos> well, I was thinking on show them always
<carlos> oh
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> good point
<carlos> mpt, yes, sounds ok
<carlos> mpt, now that you are with that...
<mpt> You can't show them always if you want to put them in the text field :-)
<mpt> Currently they're in a <pre>, which is ugly
<carlos> mpt, should we should whitespaces always with the middle point? instead of just show the ones at the start/end?
<carlos> mpt, yeah
<mpt> carlos: Yes, the same applies
<carlos> oh, what am I thinking on?
<carlos> s/should we should/should we show/
<mpt> Otherwise some silly person comes along who learnt to type in the 1960s, so they put two spaces between sentences rather than one, and you're staring at their suggestion and thinking "huh?"
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filexio8yi.html -- here's what I've added to the doctest (at the end of the section that has just finished demonstrating that "assign_to" works} to demonstrate the breakage you discovered. Does this look like what you were expecting?
<bradb> If so, I'll add you patch and see if it magically passes.
<carlos> mpt, yeah, I like that
<kiko> should be carlos 
<bradb> kiko: Without the patch, the test breaks because of no .name on NoneType object (i.e. getInputValue is returning None when it should return the current assignee instead.)
<kiko> right.
<mpt> kiko: Will you have time to review my products/projects fixes today?
<kiko> I'm at the moment trying not to cry
<kiko> where are those fixes?
<mpt> mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<kiko> mpt, looks okay, yes, I'll have time for it.
<mpt> thanks kiko
<kiko> however I'd like to talk to you
<mpt> now?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fixes for another 3 bugs: bug 1358: Sort order should be indicated in Malone results; bug  1743: wording of Release Filename Pattern in Edit Series Details is ambiguous; bug 1787: Sorting a bug list will unhide fixed/rejected tasks. Includes some cleanups and refactorings along the way. (patch-2299: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<kiko> finally
<mpt> carlos: I'm sorry if I've asked you this before, but when a message has more than one plural form, is the fuzzy bit set for all of them at once, or individually?
<carlos> mpt, all of them
* carlos -> dinner
<mpt> pofile-translate.pt makes my brain hurt
<kiko> carlos!
* kiko can't believe he missed carlos
<bradb> kiko: So, the test fragment I showed above passes now. Should I merge this with your patch?
<kiko> bradb, sure -- if the tests run, it's all good :)
<bradb> What's the reviewer tag on it?
<kiko> did you look at my patch at least?
<bradb> no
<bradb> :P
* bradb looks
<bradb> Hm, I'll have to fix a few things.
<bradb> e.g. tal:attributes="for string:assigned_to_nobody"> should be using view/assigned_to_nobody
<sivang> mpt: around ?
<mpt> sivang: yo
<kiko> bradb, that's not really the same thing, but okay
<kiko> it's trivial
<bradb> kiko: Also, I'm wondering: "raise AssertionError" doesn't seem very self-documenting. Maybe something like "raise WidgetInputError('Unknown assignee option selected')"?
<kiko> bradb, it's an assertion error, it should never happen
<kiko> I don't like wasting time cooking up exceptions that are basically assertions with another name
<kiko> feel free to change if you like though
<bradb> kiko: "wasting time cooking up..." -- WidgetInputError is the exception documented in IInputWidget.getInputValue. :)
<kiko> my point is that you had nothing there
<kiko> it's about 10 extra calories looking up what the right exception is
<kiko> you saved up those calories by omitting the exception
* bradb feels the bulge
<kiko> I spent 1 calorie by adding a raise AssertionError
<sivang> mpt: if I get the spec straight, LaunchpadIntegrationHelpPage talks about what will open to the user when he choses from the lp integration menu itesm "Get help" ?
<mpt> sivang: yes
<kiko> I am fine with coding Properly, bradb, but coding Cheap is often better than coding Incomplete. :)
<bradb> kiko: BTW, using by not using view/assign... attributes you hardcoded a string as "assigned_to_nobody", when the string is actually "assign_to_nobody", it appears.
<carlos> kiko, ?
<kiko> bradb, hmmm. AFAICR the labels worked correctly
<bradb> kiko: They would have, because the id and for attributes were consistently incorrect ;)
<sivang> mpt: I think I have an idea how to implement the client caching and retrival of help info from launchpad, should I outline my proposal on that same page? In which stage of implementation are you with the actual launchpad page?
<kiko> bradb, I could have made the same mistake using view/assign...
<bradb> kiko: Yep, and it would have raised an exception. :)
<kiko> why?
<bradb> (which is exactly what just happened here when i threw a view/ in front of those string literals.)
<kiko> ah
<kiko> well
<kiko> to be honest, that sort of error matters like 0.000000001% on the scale of things :)
<sivang> mpt: (ofcourse , I assume we discuss this as post breezy goal, since we're effectibely in FF)
<sivang> s/b/v/
<mpt> sivang: Provided that the Ubuntu side of things is pointing at the right URLs, Launchpad can change what appears at those URLs regardless of any freeze
<sivang> mpt: sure, that also needs a discussion. When will be the right time to talk about the having stuff on the clinet side?
<sivang> mpt: other then that, a couple of things I think would be nice to have on the help page is:
<sivang> 1) links to frequent occuring issues . (if you're alsa doesn't work out of the box click here)
<sivang> 2) Allow individuals to lis them selves as support sources.
<sivang> ofcoure in (1) it's issues and their usual remedies
<bradb> kiko: So, I've looked it over, made the small fixes mentioned above. Should I go ahead and merge with an r=[bradb] ?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> thanks brad
<bradb> no problem, thanks for the patch
<sivang> 3) have support "groups" as part of the support source; peopel with common expertise that can help on that field, on which a customer/user can dipatch a problem / question and expect an authoritive advice
<sivang> and on top of this, MaloneSupportINtegration would be aweseom , although I asume is still far on the development queue :)
<bradb> salgado: any chance of some portlet mania love today?
<mpt> sivang: The right time for the client side was last month, and afaik it's already implemented
<mpt> sivang: As for the server side, those are interesting ideas, though probably for the future
<mpt> because I over-specced it, it's just going to be a wiki-style page for now.
<sivang> mpt: on the client side you mean, the support information is cached locally and available when not connected to a network as well? the client side currently opens a web browser with the right link, that's all
<mpt> yes, opening a Web browser is what I meant
<mpt> sivang: Will you be at UBZ?
<sivang> mpt: ah, well you mention on the spec the possibility to have apps fetch each his respective support info and let user see it offline
<sivang> mpt: UBZ ? 
<mpt> sivang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> good night!
<carlos> mpt, do you need anything from me?
<mpt> carlos, when you wake up have a look at mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--translation-cleanup--0
<carlos> ok
<mpt> And see if you can fix any of the XXXs :-)
<kiko> carlos, do that /last/ :-)
<mpt> Well, it's TranslationReview
<kiko> mpt, carlos already has a pretty long plan for when he wakes up :)
<mpt> How urgent is that supposed to be?
<kiko> (for the rosetta 1.0 release)
<carlos> kiko, sure ;-)
<kiko> it's urgent, just post 1.0-release, which was supposed to be tonight
<mpt> oh
<mpt> will it be?
<sivang> mpt: ah nice, I didn't know it was going to be in Canada :)
* mpt maybe should [trivial]  the "Rosetta sucks in Konqueror" fix in that case
<carlos> see you
<mpt> g'night carlos
<sivang> mpt: hm, I don't know yet if I will - will you be interested to discuss those further there?
<mpt> sivang: If you are, you could request a BoF on it, and even if you aren't, you could put the beginnings of a spec in the wiki
<sivang> mpt: would you like me to add my ideas on that same spec? or should we opena new pag for it?
<mpt> sivang: Put it in a "Discussion" section at the bottom
<salgado> bradb, sorry, dude. I was in a hurry today. will try tomorrow morning. 
<bradb> salgado: no worries
<salgado> bradb, btw, I just saw that there's conflicts on that branch
<bradb> hmph
<sivang> mpt: ok, I wil. That's actually pretty darn interesting part in Launchpad. that and MaloneSupportIntegration
<mpt> sivang: sure ... Sorry I'm a bit distracted from it right now :-)
#launchpad 2005-08-30
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=bradb]  bring in kiko's patch to fix a bug with the bugtask assignee widget, review it, make some slight tweaks and add a test (patch-2300: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<kiko> don't I rock!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: [r=BjornT]  Remove the svn_oo.EVIL_available_EVIL hack. Move svn_oo test helpers to a separate module and fix PEP8 compliance. (patch-105: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<bradb> kiko: Do you mind if I wait until another merge to worry about engineering the change-to-tableview-with-one-line-of-code thing? I don't think it's particularly trivial anymore, given that the APIs are inevitable somewhat different (e.g. one has table headers, one does not, one has a notion of "listing columns", the other does not, etc.) Additionally, I've cut a huge amount of ZPT out of sourcepackage-bugs.pt, which should make twea
<bradb> If I can worry about that later, I can get MaloneSearchResults into a review queue tonight.
<bradb> I would almost create a separate template for the other kind of view, actually, to avoid hard-to-read ZPT full of conditions, which jumps through hoops to achieve the appropriate layout pattern for a listview vs. a tableview.
<kiko> humm humm
<kiko> you want to make me unhappy
<lifeless> noone *wants* to make you unhappy
<lifeless> it just happens
<lifeless> ;0
<kiko> brad, what if we made listing columns optional?
<bradb> kiko: I don't want to make you unhappy. I'm more than happy to engineer it, it just means it doesn't land into a reviewer queue until tomorrow.
<bradb> listing columns optional.../me ponders
<kiko> well
<kiko> what is the API for the listing view?
<bradb> listing_columns, task_batch_navigator and mass_edit_allowed, approximately
<bradb> oh, the listing view
<kiko> right
<bradb> while, right now it's only API'd at the row level, not at the whole table level
<kiko> oh
<bradb> because the sp bug listing formatting is different to what it will look like elsewhere
<kiko> and what's the row API?
<bradb> task
<bradb> as might be expected
<kiko> that's compatible :)
<bradb> kiko: Like I say, I'm happy to engineer it to be a one line switch to turn a table view into a list and vice versa, but that means it doesn't end up into a reviewer queue until some point tomorrow, my time.
<bradb> Alternatively, I can take a quick look through the diff right now and give it to BjornT to review
<kiko> I still don't understand 
<kiko> you say the API is line-specific
<kiko> and that API is compatible
<kiko> you should be fine
<bradb> kiko: What one line do you think you can change to get a table view? You'd have to change more than one line, as best I can tell.
<elmo> is there anyway to see the currently excuting command in postgres?
<bradb> elmo: psql -d launchpad_dev -c "select * from pg_stat_activity"
<elmo> ah, nm, pg_stat_activity
<elmo> bradb: thanks ;)
<bradb> heh
<bradb> ffs, baz has failed a ridiculous number of times today
<bradb> even when all i have open is a gnome terminal
<ddaa> lifeless: are you cleared to make code reviews?
<ddaa> I'm finally untangling my cscvs branch, and I found I forgot to get a cleanup patch through the reviewers
<kiko> bradb, you would, but that's okay -- when we /do/ make the listing view API we can accomodate.
<bradb> ok, cool, I'll review the diff now then
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: [trivial]  sync with ddaa, no source code change (patch-106: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<lifeless> ddaa: not on the team at the moment no.
<kiko-zzz> I've checked in enough times today, I'm going to bed
<Keybuk> lifeless: uh, you took away the "name location" form of baz register-archive ?!
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> or rather - damn straight. 
<lifeless> you can register by location only
<lifeless> if you can't connect, we don't believe you about the name, and if you can connect, the name is an error
<Keybuk> so how do I register a pull mirror that already existed?!
<Keybuk> or, for that matter, a push mirror?
<lifeless> Keybuk: baz register-archive URL
<Keybuk> how does that know whether it's the source or a new mirror?
<lifeless> it probes it
<lifeless> here, read up on ArchiveRegistration on the gnuarch.org wiki
<lifeless> or look at ~/.arch-params/archives/foo@bar
<lifeless> pull and push separation was bogus and removed
<lifeless> there are now just copies of the archive, some of which are readonly and some of which are mirrors
<Keybuk> URL?
<Keybuk> it'd be nice to actually have that documented in the package, ya know
<lifeless> yeah, and absolute or relative url. relative urls are file-system local.
<Keybuk> no, I mean URL of the "ArchiveRegistration on the gnuarch.org wiki" page
<lifeless> its documented 'register-archive location'
<lifeless> oh. 
<lifeless> http://wiki.gnuarch.org/ArchiveRegistration
<Keybuk> especially as that's somewhat contrary to the existing tla documentation
<Keybuk> including the format of that file
<lifeless> baz != tla
<lifeless> that file is generally not edited by users, but if it is, it is fully documented on the wiki
<Keybuk> right, but then on that basis baz is totally undocumented; and that's not a good thing for a project that's trying to get love
<Keybuk> so I create a file like
<Keybuk> [] 
<Keybuk> URL=....
<Keybuk> keywords=master
<Keybuk> [] 
<Keybuk> URL=...
<Keybuk> keywords=
<Keybuk> that means the second file is a mirror of the first?
<Keybuk> second url, I mean
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> heres my rocketfuel archive file:
<lifeless> allowed_ids=pqm@canonical.com
<lifeless> url=/home/robertc/source/arch/rocketfuel@canonical.com
<lifeless> url=sftp://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel@canonical.com readonly priority=90
<lifeless> when_unsigned=error
<lifeless> ===
<Keybuk> that doesn't match anything like that wiki page you just gave me
<Keybuk> that talks about "URL" and "keywords" keys
<lifeless> look at 'sample file contents' on that wiki page
<Keybuk> I did
<lifeless> it does not say 'keywords keys' anywhere. it talks about keywork _parameters_
<Keybuk> that seems to concur me
<lifeless> parameter != key in ini files.
<Keybuk> keywords is listed as a separate thing under "Valid sections and keys"
<Keybuk> so I assumed it was a valid key
<lifeless> its a subsection under URL.
<lifeless> the style sheet doesn't make that clear, damn.
<Keybuk> I'm trying to work out how I could change the gpg key for a given archive
<Keybuk> and it's a bit of a mystery
<lifeless> what do you mean by change the key - change policy, or resign the contents, or sign with a different key ?
<Keybuk> sign with a different key
<lifeless> gpg_options=--default-key foo
<lifeless> gpg_options
<lifeless> Defaults to empty. options to supply to gpg for signing of archive data. I.E. -q or --no-default-keyring --keyring ... gpg_options=[option ...]  Checking of signatures always uses your $GNUPGHOME configuration.
<Keybuk> ok
<lifeless> (from the wiki page ;0)
<Keybuk> so url=.... gpg_options=--default-key foo ?
<lifeless> no.
<Keybuk> gah, you SUCK at docs, dude :p
<lifeless> url=.... \n
<lifeless> gpg_options=--default-key foo
<lifeless> uhm, given the number of folk I know have read that page and got it right first time, in this case I'm not convinced the error is me ;0
<Keybuk> can I get rid of my .arch-params/signing directory now?
<Keybuk> it had a =default, =default.check file
<Keybuk> and a bunch of -MIRROR rules
<lifeless> run baz upgrade --move-old-config
<lifeless> it will probe and upgrade all your info, and then yes you can
<Keybuk> that didn't do anything
<lifeless> then you are done,
<Keybuk> baz still doesn't support ~/.arch-params/=ids does it?
<lifeless> I thought I merged that to mainline, I may not have.
<lifeless> brb
<Keybuk> well, there's no -A for baz my-id
<Keybuk> so I'd guess you didn't :p
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Improve checkwatches spam (patch-2301: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<jblack> lol.
<jblack> we have three archives with pkgconfig in the name. 
<Alinux> hello , how can I add the new tamplates of a program, I mean how can I register a new program to translate?
<Alinux> ?
<jblack> That would be the rosetta guys...
<jblack> daf: ping
<jblack> I know one of them is daf, but here's not here right now. I'm not sure who else is on that team.
<Alinux> must I send an e-mail?
<jblack> Would you, please? 
<Alinux> jblack, ?
<jblack> Yes? :) 
<Alinux> :) I'm not strong in english :) could you explane me better?
<jblack> Do you know what a project in launchpad is? 
<jblack> .de german
<Alinux> and another question, how often they update localization packages in apt repositories?
<Alinux> yes I translate from italian and russian :) I use to :)
<jblack> You would have to speak with daf, or one of the other rosetta members. I don't track rosetta very closely, I'm sorry to say.
<Alinux> jblack, :) don't you worry... :) thank you a lot.
<Alinux> ubuntu will the first distribution that speaks Georgian :)
<jblack> Very nice!
<Alinux> I'm translating right now gnome-panel :)
<Alinux> Totem is finished :) gaim too, 
<jblack> To translate all of ubuntu... that's a big task
<Alinux> started gnomemeeting and yelp :)
<Alinux> jblack, yes I know...
<jblack> Very good for a lot of people. I hope you're proud of your work. =) 
<Alinux> but translate main things..and global interface... is quite enough for the beggining :)
<Alinux> jblack, ofcourse...
<Alinux> we've started this projec to contras other big sorrow... http://microsoft.ugt.ge :(
<stub> Alinux: At the moment you really need to talk to kiko, jordi or carlos. jordi and carlos are in Spain and kiko is in Brazil.
<Alinux> :)
<Alinux> no problem, I'll see them tomorrow :)
<stub> Alinux: If you can't meet up with the timezones, you might need to use the mailing list - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/rosetta-users
<Alinux> stub no problem , mainly I work at night :) so normally I meet them :)
<jblack> Late Morning/Early afternoon, your time, is good to reach Jordi and Carlos. Late afternoon/early evening, again your time, is a good time to reach kiko.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  More traversal fixes and tests (patch-2302: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<SteveA> stub, spiv, BjornT: are we having a launchpad meeting today?
<stub> We voted to suspend all future meetings because they are boring
<stub> Or maybe my memory is playing tricks on me...
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Developers' meeting, Thursday 25 Aug, 12:00 UTC
* stub watches SteveA answer his own question ;)
<SteveA> morning scott
<Keybuk> morning
<wdamn> Morning, I'd like to install zope3 for helping with italian translation. I have debian and it tells me that there isn't the libc6 package: what can I do?
<SteveA> wdamn: hello
<SteveA> for developing launchpad (which uses various parts of zope3), we use ubuntu hoary, and compile zope3 from source
<SteveA> so, i'm not sure how you'd get it working on debian
<SteveA> try asking on #zope3-dev
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> hi carlos
<carlos> jamesh, did you see my emails about daf's branches?
<jamesh> carlos: yes.  You should have replies in your inbox
<carlos> oh, ok
<carlos> thanks
<jamesh> carlos: for the languages admin, I think /rosetta/languages or /rosetta/+languages is probably better than /rosetta/language
<jamesh> I mean /rosetta/+language
<SteveA> hi carlos
<SteveA> hi jamesh 
<carlos> jamesh, ok
<carlos> SteveA, hi, how was your holidays?
<SteveA> very good, thanks carlos
<carlos> cool
<carlos> jamesh, the use of +language was mark's choice
<carlos> but I suppose we could name it as rosetta/languages
<carlos> and use +language as a traversal URL just like +pots
<SteveA> mark wants everything to move to a "singular noun" convention for "containment" or "namespacing"
<carlos> or +sources
<carlos> oh
<SteveA> and to a "plural noun" arrangement for "look at an overview of these things"
<SteveA> so, +languages for "let me look through all the languages"
<carlos> so rosetta/+language
<SteveA> and +language/en
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> for "the english language"
<SteveA> do we have a spec on what launchpad URLs should look like?
<carlos> SteveA, as jamesh says, we don't have conflicts at rosetta/ so should it be rosetta/languages or rosetta/+languages ?
<jamesh> SteveA: that seems a bit weird if you see the container as the overview
<SteveA> i guess it can go in the hackers faq
<jamesh> (if you consider URL structure to have meaning)
<SteveA> jamesh: i know.  but, mark very much does not consider the container as the overview
<SteveA> the container can redirect to the overview
<jamesh> carlos: okay then.  I guess /rosetta/language is probably best then (not using '+' because there is nothing to avoid conflicting with)
<carlos> jamesh, so, rosetta/languages for the overview and rosetta/language/FOO for every language?
<jamesh> carlos: I guess so.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> jamesh, thanks for all
<jamesh> carlos: that'd mean make rosetta/language/+index a redirect to rosetta/languages, and make that page hang off IRosettaApplication
<jamesh> you'd probably need to add a view class to get access to the ILanguageSet utility in that case
<carlos> jamesh, yeah, that's exactly the behaviour we have with the +pots/ urls
<carlos> the users are redirected to +translations
<jamesh> I suppose you could avoid the extra view class by making the ILanguageSet utility accessible from IRosettaApplication directly
<SteveA> actually...
<SteveA> this can be done directly in the traversal function
<SteveA> and will be supported when i land that navigation stuff RSN
<carlos> jamesh, well, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filegc1pnD.html is not so complicated....
<carlos> That's what we use for +pots
<jamesh> carlos: I was talking more about the /rosetta/languages page (which has IRosettaApplication as the context rather than ILanguageSet)
<carlos> well, rosetta/languages' context is ILanguageSet so I think it should have a view for that context instead of reuse IRosettaApplication, right?
<jamesh> ILanguageSet would be hooked up at "/rosetta/language" though, right?
<jamesh> so "/rosetta/languages" would probably be a view on IRosettaApplication (/rosetta)
<jamesh> unless I'm mistaken
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> right
<jblack> Ohhh. If I go to bed now, I could get a solid... 
<carlos> I got confused because the +pots and +translations pages use POTemplateSet and POTemplateSubset
<jblack> how long until the meeting these days? 
<carlos> and this case is different
<carlos> jblack, 3 hours and a half
<jblack> that's 8am. 
<SteveA> stub: yay!  https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&atid=105470&aid=1242657&group_id=5470
<jblack> Was hoping the old 9am time came back
<SteveA> list() no longer swallows most exceptions
<carlos> jblack, next month (I think)
<jamesh> jblack: you could always try and get your state to switch to daylight savings year round
<jblack> Pennsylvania? 
<jblack> I think the last thing that changed in pennsylvania was accepting daylight savings time! 
<sivang> lol
<jamesh> I know some new zealanders want 1 hour daylight savings in the winter and 2 hours in the summer
<WaterSevenUb> join #ubuntu-pt
<koke> carlos: we already have the ubuntu-l10n-es mailing list :)
<koke> is there any "magic" way to extract all the emails of the spanish translators from rosetta?
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> not sure
<carlos> salgado is your man there
<carlos> koke, now that you talk about that... are you attending the translation team? 
<carlos> there are many people asking me to accept their request to join the team
<carlos> so I did it
<carlos> should I leave it to you now?
<carlos> also, can I transfer the ownership of the team to you?
<koke> hmm, I have it in my todo list
<koke> :D
<carlos> koke, If you are too busy... could you try to get someone else to help you?
<carlos> the team can have more than one admin
<koke> it would be a good idea too :)
<koke> you asked another Jorge (aloriel ?) from the GTP, IIRC
<koke> he was also interested but had not much time
<niran> is there any work being done on getting debian package descriptions translated?
<koke> but not much *2 maybe = enugh time ;)
<koke> niran: talk to mvo, he was working on it
<sabdfl> carlos: ^
<carlos> niran, https://launchpad.net/products/ddtp-ubuntu/
<carlos> koke, I asked, but he was not too sure he had enough time
<jamesh> carlos: looks like +translations for the above URL is giving an error
<jamesh> "SQLObjectNotFound: The object POSubmission by the ID 3970388 does not exist"
<carlos> jamesh, yeah, I saw it already
<carlos> that's weird
<carlos> how is possible that we have a reference to a POSubmission that does not exists in our database?
<jamesh> good question
<jamesh> the db constraints should prevent it
<carlos> right
<carlos> no stub around...
<sabdfl> Kinnison: ping
<Kinnison> sabdfl: yo
<carlos> niran, all descriptions are there, but due a bug seems like it's not available, I will try to fix it as soon as possible
<sabdfl> carlos: it appears there is no Foreign Key on that one, which is a big screwup
<carlos> really?
<carlos> how is that possible?
<carlos> :-(
<niran> carlos, ok. the only questions i really had about it was whether those translations would make it to breezy, and in what form
<carlos> sabdfl, oh!, you are right
<carlos> we are missing the foreign key!
<carlos> how could that happen?
<niran> carlos, i.e. will it be integrated into apt, or will there just be a text file i can get the translations from for each package
<carlos> niran, mvo is working on it
<carlos> niran, he will handle that
<carlos> niran, I think that apt will use them directly
<niran> carlos, ok, thanks for the information
<carlos> niran, I think it's a big file with all descriptions
<carlos> that will be retrieved as Packages.gz is
<carlos> with apt-get update
<carlos> depending on your selected locale
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: ping when you're up
* carlos needs stub to fix that broken behaviour....
<Keybuk> http://www.dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/images/dilbert2005228920825.gif
<carlos> stub, !
<sabdfl> carlos: we need to not allocate karma when people are on imported po files
<sabdfl> check the karma for Christian Rose
<carlos> sabdfl, hmm, I think we do it only when it's not a 'published' import
<sabdfl> carlos: ok. so the breezy import, which got that wrong, might be the reason for the huge data on christian rose?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> no, that means that I'm wrong and we are giving karma always
<carlos> sabdfl, anyway, why shouldn't we give karma? they are contributing too, right?
<sabdfl> carlos: in many cases, they are just the last guy before the import, and other people did much of the work
<sabdfl> karma should reflect the *use of launchpad*
<carlos> ok
<carlos> niran, https://launchpad.net/products/ddtp-ubuntu/+series/ubuntu/+translations
<carlos> niran, it works now
<carlos> stub, thank you for the fix
<niran> carlos, thanks
<sabdfl> stub: how did you fix the broken values?
<stub> UPDATE POFile SET latestsubmission=NULL WHERE latestsubmission IS NOT NULL AND latestsubmission not in (select id from posubmission where id=pofile.latestsubmission);
<stub> (which matched 33 rows)
<sabdfl> stub: does it get cached when the pofile gets viewed next?
<stub> Not my department I'm afraid ;)
<sabdfl> carlos?
<carlos> sabdfl, it gets cached when a new translation is submitted
<carlos> sabdfl, that problem was a side effect of the whitespace fix
<carlos> sabdfl, we removed some posubmissions
<Keybuk> sabdfl: you really nice to sign the coc on lp.net :p
<SteveA> carlos, stub: /msg me agenda items for the meeting
<SteveA> Keybuk: will you be coming to the lp meeting?
<Keybuk> SteveA: when is it?
<SteveA> 12:00 UTC, for 45 mins
<Keybuk> sure
<Keybuk> that's 1h45 time right?
<SteveA> yes
* stub goes back to vegging out
<sabdfl> thanks stub
<\sh> I'm not sure if this is the correct channel, but how do i register a "source-package-name" in malone?
<carlos> \sh, you don't register it, it should be there if it belongs to Ubuntu
<\sh> carlos: universe packages? 
<carlos> \sh, if it's not there, just tell it here or file a bug report against launchpad to add it
<carlos> \sh, yes, most of them are there already
<\sh> carlos: ok :) thx :)
<carlos> \sh, np
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: ahoy... What happens to the translations in Rosetta that are not translated up to 100%? Let us say... only 20%? Are they still used ?
<carlos> shouldn't we, launchpad admins have rights to do anything on launchpad? I'm not able to close: https://launchpad.net/products/wordpress/+bugs/860
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, yes
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, but you will get partial translations
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: ok:) thx.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add missing foreign key constraint on POFile.latestsubmission (patch-2303: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: following BreezyReleaseSchedule... After 6th October only there is the chance of checking the translation of the distribution as a whole.... No language packs will be regenerated until 13th October so the errors found meanwhile will not be corrected? I know that there are frequent updates for the translations, but is much better if the errors are corrected in the clean install with no network. If the errors are not corrected, a dea
<WaterSevenUb> dline of 8th October for translation corrections and regeneration of langpacks would be great. Did I make any sense at all? :)
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, I don't know that plannification, pitti is your man for that
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, he's at #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel
<WaterSevenUb> carlos: ok
<Alinux> language-pack-ka is packaged by Martin Pitt, so how often he updates the translations ftom launchpad?
<Kinnison> SteveA: meeting in 13m yes?
* Kinnison workraves
<SteveA> yes
<carlos> Alinux, it's supposed to be done once per month
<Alinux> ah good
<Alinux> and what mean this? "Translation unchanged since last synchronized"
<Alinux> green line...
<carlos> Alinux, that means that those translations are the same that upstream has
<Alinux> mmm upstream?
<carlos> so thre was no change at all from Rosetta
<Alinux> so they are packeged allredy?
<carlos> or the changes done in Rosetta were already sent to maintainers
<carlos> yeah
<Alinux> and are they in repository?
<carlos> Alinux, but it does not means they are in language pack yet
<Alinux> ah
<carlos> Alinux, it's more related about GNOME or GNU projects directly
<carlos> more than Ubuntu itself
<Alinux> and how do I know, if package is packeged or not?
<carlos> we don't have an easy way to know that, sorry
<Alinux> so when I translate for Ubuntu, I translate GNOME packacage generally
<jamesh> Alinux: once the Ubuntu package repository is imported, there will be links between source packages and upstream products
<Alinux> so I contribute not only for GNOME you mean?
<Alinux> jamesh, I need some FAQ about Launchpad :) Some things are not clear to me :)
<carlos> Alinux, right, but you should send those changes manually upstream (to GNOME )
<carlos> Alinux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ
<carlos> Alinux, feel free to send any question you are missing there to jordi@ubuntu.com
<carlos> Alinux, he will add it with the answer
<Alinux> so for example I've translated gdm or Totem package for Ubuntu,
<jamesh> Alinux: there are parts of Launchpad that aren't running on the production server right now (the Ubuntu repository watching is one example)
<Alinux> and will be present the same translation into gnome for debian (for example)?
<carlos> Alinux, only if debian maintainers get the translations from Ubuntu
<jblack> meeting coming up in a couple moments, right? 
<carlos> jblack, 4 minutes
<Alinux> boys :) I've translated totem and gnome-panel, but for hoary :) will be imported something in breezy?
<Alinux> :) if not ,I would like to transloate only for Breezy is it possible?
<kiko-zzz> T1 minute
<kiko-zzz> err
<kiko-zzz> T-1 minute
<kiko-zzz> SteveA!
<Alinux> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+lang/ka  here translations for Hoary, I hope that it helps Breezy too :)
<jblack> I've come down with alzheimers. What channel? 
<kiko> jblack, #wakeupjblack
<SteveA> MEETING TIME!
<SteveA> who's here?
<bradb> me
<spiv> me
<jblack> me
<BjornT> me
<jamesh> me
<salgado> I'm here
<stub> yo
<morgs> me
<lifeless> not me
* Kinnison is here
<kiko> as always
<SteveA> carlos: ?
<carlos> Alinux, you will see it as suggestions, until we implement a new feature to migrate all translations automatically from one release to another. Now is meeting time, we could talk later.
<carlos> SteveA, yes
<carlos> sorry
<SteveA> ddaa: ?
<dePOLL> hey guys. not really a launchpad-question but what exactly is an "upstream alioth package" (as seen here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs/331/+index) resp. where do i get it? :)
<SteveA> anyone else from brazil?
<SteveA> okay, here's today's agenda
<kiko> cprov is travelling
<Kinnison> celso might be preparing to travel
<Kinnison> snappish!
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  - roll call
<SteveA>  - agenda
<SteveA>  - next meeting
<SteveA>  - activity reports (SteveA)
<SteveA>  - bzr status, london sprint dates and people (lifeless)
<SteveA>  - production / staging / dogfood (stub, Kinnison)
<SteveA>  - new spec system (SteveA)
<SteveA>  - shipit branding (SteveA, mpt)
<SteveA>  - test suite (Kinnison)
<SteveA>  - packaging database changes (Kinnison)
<SteveA>  - menu system (SteveA, kiko, mpt)
<SteveA>  - three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> this is a long agenda, so we need to keep items brief
<SteveA> hi cprov 
<SteveA> next meeting -- same time next week?
<kiko> yes
<Kinnison> yes
<carlos> yes
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Developers' meeting, Thursday 1 Sep, 12:00 UTC
<cprov> yes
<spiv> dePOLL: http://alioth.debian.org/ probably.
<cprov> SteveA: hi, a bit late, sorry 
<SteveA> activity reports: who's up to date and who's behind?
<spiv> Predictable times are good.
<kiko> behind
* SteveA is on day 1 back from vacation
<jamesh> behind
<SteveA> kiko: how far?
<Kinnison> behind due to crapness
<SteveA> jamesh: how far?
<lifeless> up to date
<spiv> I'm up to date (just did the traditional pre-meeting catch-up... :/ )
* cprov 1 day behind
<SteveA> Kinnison: how far?
* carlos is up to date
<stub> uptodate
<ddaa> oops
<Kinnison> SteveA: about two weeks. I have the notes, but haven't formalised them into reports
<dePOLL> spiv: I went there but couldn't find what i was looking for :/
<ddaa> updateto
<jblack> up to date
<Kinnison> SteveA: I can either spam the list, summarise, or restart
<Alinux> ok carlos :) thank yuo :)
* BjornT is up to date
<SteveA> Kinnison: send the notes to the list, and restart
<Kinnison> SteveA: okay
* morgs is up to date for days worked
<dePOLL> but it's not a launchpad issue and i notice, i'm rather a disturbance here :) thx anyway.
<jamesh> SteveA: too long.  I'll restart and send a summary.
<kiko> SteveA, so long I can't see the horizon
<SteveA> dePOLL: hi.  we're having our weekly 45 minute developer meeting.  maybe ask again in 40 mins?
<bradb> i'm up to date
<SteveA> kiko: start again?
<carlos> dePOLL, just come in an hour or so, the meeting will be finished
* salgado 's up to date
<SteveA> jamesh: okay
<kiko> SteveA, it's the only way
<dePOLL> Alright, thanks guys.
<SteveA> did i miss anyone?
<SteveA> okay, lifeless: bzr status and london sprint
<lifeless> in reverse order, I'm in london 4th through 17th september
<lifeless> the first week with ddaa and sabdfl, the second with keybuk & neimeyer
<lifeless> bzr dogfooding for rocketfuel is moving along
<kiko> lifeless, have you coordinated with niemeyer since?
<lifeless> http://bazaar.canonical.com/CanonicalBzrDogfooding
<lifeless> kiko: yes
<kiko> lifeless really wants to avoid that pie
<jblack> I'm not going? 
<jblack> 4th sept. guess not. 
<lifeless> jblack: no, its not a team sprint, its two focused sprints
<lifeless> bzr still has some way to go, but I'm confident of avoiding that pie ;0
<kiko> carlos, congrats on tracking down the pofile newline issue
<lifeless> I've just finished step 1 in my tree ;0
<SteveA> cool
<ddaa> jblack: I'm not there for the second week, and the first week is mostly sabfl wanting to get me started on my launchpad work
<carlos> kiko, I detected a bug that still causes it so it's not fixed :-(
<SteveA> i'd like to move along
<SteveA> okay lifeless ?
<lifeless> done
<SteveA>  - production / staging / dogfood (stub, Kinnison)
<SteveA> Kinnison: next dogfood update?
<Kinnison> dogfood hasn't been updated in a week or so. I've been concentrating on other things (see later in the agenda)
<Kinnison> as always, if anyone wants me to update anyway, let me know
<SteveA> anyone have a problem with that?
<kiko> Kinnison, what of the gina run on production?
<Kinnison> kiko: Now that I've finished the db rework, I can go back to the publisher work. gina on production is still held up by the gpg import
<SteveA> i thought jamesh was going to be working on the gpg import tool
<stub> Dogfood is Kinnison's toy for the time being - I don't see any point bringing it up at meetings unless that status changes.
<jamesh> SteveA: I've got code to work out the email address clusters from the signatures on uids of keys.  It still needs a bit more testing, and the code to do the account merging and adding email addresses
<kiko> jamesh, I would be really happy if you made that priority minus zero
<SteveA> stub: production / staging?
<stub> Staging is as usual (daily updates going fine in general).
<stub> Production is as usual (I'll tag from rocketfuel as-start-of-meeting unless anyone is landing anything that needs to go out today or tomorrow, and roll out Tuesday)
<kiko> stub, carlos will have at least one update
<SteveA>  - new spec system (SteveA)
<SteveA> mark's been working on a new spec system for integration with launchpad
<SteveA>  - spec adding, linked to products or distros
<SteveA>  - edit, admin pages
<SteveA>  - review workflow, you can request a review from someone and they can clear the review request when they have done it
<SteveA>  - specs can be targeted to milestones and show up on the milestone page along with bugs targeted to the milestone
<SteveA>  - you can have spec subscriptions
<stub> If the GPG tool is going to merge accounts, we don't have to necessarily delay the Gina run for it.
<SteveA>    (all that means is you can see the spec on your personal pages)
<SteveA>  - linking specs to bugs
<SteveA>  - spec dependencies, showing a dependency tree
<SteveA>  - calculation of a recommended project plan for the distro / product based on spec priority and dependencies
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> mark says it does all these things.
<SteveA> kiko, mark will be pinging you to review it later today.
<carlos> SteveA, is that implemented already???
<carlos> wow
<SteveA> it still needs integrating with karma, and also into branches (when the branch work is landed)
<kiko> wow
<carlos> sabdfl, you are THE man
<SteveA> mark plans to work on the support request tracker next
* lifeless thought these were 'future maybes' ;0
<SteveA>  - shipit branding (SteveA, mpt)
<SteveA> mpt has some concerns about how shipit will be branded 
<kiko> indeed he does
<SteveA> i spoke with mark about this earlier today
<mpt> That was a combination of several mistakes, mostly mine
<SteveA>  - shipit will be branded standalone
<kiko> hah
<SteveA>  - you'll be able to view your requests from inside launchpad
<kiko> SteveA, hosted at shipit.ubuntu.com as well?
<SteveA> sure, we can do that
<SteveA> we need to work out the details still
<SteveA> but these are the high-level goals
<stub> Is it a problem if shipit lives under /distros/ubuntu ?
<kiko> it will require a skin and running the shipit skin on a vhost
<SteveA> stub: it will be a crappy url
<mpt> I overguessed the maintainability of the current code, there is no ShipIt spec on the LP wiki, salgado didn't know the rationale, I didn't go ask kiko the rationale before mailing the list first, etc
<SteveA> kiko: yep.  we have the tech for it.
<jamesh> stub: if "shipit for ubuntu" is under /distros/ubuntu, that doesn't seem a problem
<SteveA> we can add a special "facet" for ubuntu, for example
<SteveA> or some other application menu
<kiko> that we could 
<SteveA> moving on...
<mpt>  /distros/ubuntu/+shipit, /people/mpt/+shipit, /products/firefox/+shipit
<SteveA>  - test suite (Kinnison)
<Kinnison> Over the past two weeks I've been using the test suite a lot
<Kinnison> at various times, I've encountered issues which I'd love to see resolved, but I don't understand how to fix them myself
<Kinnison> the two major ones are:
<Kinnison> When starting a subprocess (E.g. build slave, librarian etc) if it fails, it's not obvious what the error was
<Kinnison> It'd be really nice if we could have the test suite have an option to stop on the first failure
<kiko> yeah
* ddaa points out that calls for meaningful ordering of tests
<Kinnison> My cursory glance through the code couldn't spot how to do those, but someone with more knowledge of the test system should be able to do them
<Kinnison> ddaa: a stable ordering is sufficient
<SteveA> i think there's an option for it already
<lifeless> ddaa: begone that foul meme forsooth
* jblack snickers
<Kinnison> SteveA: noone could tell me it when I asked (several times)
<SteveA> but, we may want to switch to marius's testrunner anyway
<lifeless> unittest has that built in, just most testrunners don't use it
<SteveA> so, i'd like to nominate spiv and stub to look into improving the test running
<stub> Kinnison: For your first issue, do you mean 'if the fixture fails it is not obvious' or 'My test runs buildd and it fails, but I don't know why the test is failing' ?
* lifeless raises his hand
<ddaa> Kinnison: maybe you want to look at OrderedTestLoader in pybaz. That tries to use source code ordering. SteveA had a problem with it where inspect were breaking in weird symlink situations. Oh and lifeless thinks that crack, but I'll pay attention when he knows how to layout code :P
<SteveA> lifeless: dude, you
<SteveA> lifeless: dude, you're busy with bzr and avoiding pie
<lifeless> I've just partly redone two other test runners. Might be able to help ;)
<spiv> Kinnison: Hmm, the LibrarianTestSetup harness already tries to detect when it doesn't fail, and the code looks sane.
<spiv> lifeless would be extremely valuable here.
<Kinnison> stub: I mean that you don't get to see why the fixture fails to load
<SteveA> lifeless: by all means *consult*, just don't do any work on it ;-)
<Kinnison> stub: although this might be a buildd slave only issue, I dunno
<spiv> He knows the design of xUnit inside and backwards with his eyes closed while standing on his head.
<Kinnison> Anyway, can we discuss this outside of the meeting please?
<Kinnison> SteveA asked me to keep it short
<Kinnison> ;-)
<spiv> I've been trying to absorb bits of this by osmosis recently ;)
<lifeless> SteveA: ok ;). once I've avoided pie I'd like to work on it though ;)
<SteveA> spiv, stub, lifeless (consulting) -- okay with this?
<lifeless> I am happy with that.
<spiv> I'm happy to work on this.
<SteveA> it means you're in the same TZ too
<spiv> A pleasant change :)
<SteveA> report back at the next LP meeting
<SteveA> stub: ?
<SteveA> please also talk to mgedmin.  he has a test runner that he wants to merge into the zope3 one
<SteveA>  - packaging database changes (Kinnison)
<Kinnison> Okay, again a short one.
<stub> I'm not sure there is any sort of magic bullet for improving the fixtures (I'm not familiar with the buildd one).
<Kinnison> I've been working on moving a bunch of stuff in the packaging tables around
<Kinnison> in particular, BinaryPackage is now called BinaryPackageRelease and the publishing tables for binaries and sources are more consistently named
<stub> SteveA: I have been discussing this with Jim on Zope-dev. There is a new test runner almost ready to merge into the Z3 and Z2 trunks.
<Kinnison> This is likely to have collateral fallout around the app which the test suite and my own eyeballing hasn't caught yet
<Kinnison> I have put my branch up for review, it's in jamesh's queue but if another reviewer wants to take it and do it quickly I won't complain
<Kinnison> I will merge it as soon as I can, at that point I'd appreciate it if each of you would check your parts of the app which interact with the packaging stuff to make sure it still works
<Kinnison> (add tests to catch a repeat failure :-)
<Kinnison> If you want to get a head-start on looking, you can merge daniel.silverstone@canonical.com/launchpad--rework-package-db--0
<Kinnison> that is all
<SteveA> Kinnison: please put up a wiki page specifically for this, where people can check off the part of the app they've done.
<SteveA> i'm concerned that nothing in particular will happen
<SteveA> and we need a way to track what's been checked and works, or has been fixed, or whatever
<Kinnison> I will do that today, thanks
<SteveA>  - menu system (SteveA, kiko, mpt)
<SteveA> we need to start https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadMenusDelivery
<kiko> Kinnison, what points interact with this side of the packaging system?
<SteveA> particularly, i have a bunch of menus system bugs to fix / updates to make
<Kinnison> kiko: In theory anything which cares about binary packages at all, or anything which might look into the publishing tables
<kiko> Kinnison, only soyuz, really.
<SteveA> and we need to get the "actions portlet" converted to use menus
* cprov cries
<kiko> correct
<kiko> mpt has produced a layout change mandated by the sab
<kiko> that will also need review and merging
<kiko> I'm not particularly fond of it because I also think it's a bit short-sighted
<Kinnison> kiko: and anything in malone which looks at packages in distros, and anything in rosetta which does the same, etc.etc.
<Kinnison> kiko: bits of foaf look at packages in distros
<SteveA> mpt: can you and i spend a set time each day working on menus implementation?
<kiko> Kinnison, AFAIK all the ties are done using the package names, but okay
<mpt> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> mpt: what time works for you (utc?) 
<Kinnison> kiko: better safe than sorry
<mpt> SteveA: 1pm?
<SteveA> 1pm UTC for 1 hr
<kiko> Kinnison, yeah, just wanted to check if you had considered that side of it
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> mpt: we'll keep it up until the menus system works completely and smoothly
<SteveA> any other items before we do the three sentences
<bradb> two questions:
<bradb> 1. (Same as last week) What are the remaining specs to be delivered for Malone 1.0, and by what date?
<bradb> (I did a lot of wiki gardening to make it easy to see the overview of what's all there, and what its status is.)
<kiko> great
<ddaa> BTW
<kiko> bradb, will advise. what's the second question?
<ddaa> kiko: I received no response from you about my list of Registry blockers. Was there a problem?
<bradb> And 2. I got the impression at the end of .br that we were going to move forward with the google suggest widget, but that seems to remain stalled. Are we working on the google suggest widget right now?
<SteveA> the month after brazil was meant to be a bugfixing month
<kiko> ddaa, no, it's still waiting to be looked at
<kiko> bradb, we're not working on it, no.
<SteveA> bradb: so, it isn't surprising that we're not going to be moving forward with it at the moment
<SteveA> we're definitely going to be improving the current pop-up thing
<kiko> IIRC the suggestion was for jamesh to work on it (but IMBW)
<spiv> The google suggest widget is supposed to be in my hands, but yeah, I've been busy with bugs.
<kiko> ah, spiv
<SteveA> we may be developing a more advanced JS based system, based on paul sladen's prototype, a bit later
<spiv> kiko: IIRC it was me, but IMBW too ;)
<SteveA> it isn't a priority
<jamesh> spiv: I can help look at it after I've cleared some other stuff off my plate
<bradb> that's all from me, thanks
<SteveA> so, let's look at the clearness of plates next week, and see where we are
<SteveA> anything else?
* ddaa is on leave next week
<spiv> jamesh: Cool.
<SteveA> thanks ddaa.  let the sentences begin!
<spiv> ddaa: Enjoy!
<mpt> DONE: cleanup of Malone search results, products/projects, ShipIt design
<mpt> TODO: Rosetta 1.0 polish, TranslationReview, bug-fixing
<mpt> BLOCKED: nothing in particular
<bradb> DONE: Lots of wiki gardening to update Malone specs and add missing ones. Landed fmt:approximateduration. Landed BugTaskAssigneeWidget. Landed IBugTask.context* => .target* renaming. Got portlet mania into review queue. Got MaloneSearchResults into review queue. Started work on BugAndTaskPageURLs. Pain.
<lifeless> DONE: leave
<spiv> DONE: Code reviews as always, bug 1585, bug 1785, Twisted sprint (leave), booked flight to .ca
<spiv> TODO: Test suite unsucking, code reviews, TeamLogin, SupermirrorFilesystemHierarchy.
<spiv> BLOCKED: No.
<ddaa> DONE: lots of cscvs cleanups, cscvs nested log parsing (blocking python import)
<ddaa> TODO: get nested log parsing rolled-out and reviewed, flush my various queues of pending patches
<ddaa> BLOCKED: NukeChangesetFile, cannot type with right pinky. On leave next week, then sprint.
<bradb> TODO: Portlet mania and MaloneSearchResults reviewer nagging/landing. BugAndTaskPageURLs agony. Malone menus. Continuning the fight against feeping creaturism.
<BjornT> DONE: implemented MaloneKarma. implemented DistroreleaseCVEReport. almost finished making notifications threadable. reviews.
<lifeless> TODO: bzr usefulness
<bradb> BLOCKED: (Only on myself; MaloneMenus is blocked by BugAndTaskPageURLs implementation.)
<BjornT> TODO: finish threadable notifications. coordinate with brad and kiko about remaining malone 1.0 tasks. reviews. fix bug in email wrapping.
<lifeless> BLOCKED: hours in day
<cprov> DONE: ABUI spec implementing and buildd fixes, review buildd and soyuzUI
<cprov> TODO: buildd sprint in UK
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: Malone bug triage and fixing, Rosetta release management
<kiko> TODO: Release Rosetta 1.0, Triage Malone 1.0, Triage Registry 1.0
<kiko> BLOCKED: Carlos keeps finding issues in the language pack exports! 
<salgado> DONE: basic-voting--1, ShipItNG, code review, random fixes
<salgado> TODO: ShipItNG, code review, merge person-edit and basic-voting--1
<salgado> BLOCKED: Nothing
<jblack> done: community, imports
<carlos> DONE: Language packs, daf's branches work, user support, debug
<jblack> TODO: community, imports, supermirror
<jblack> BLOCKED: None
<jamesh> DONE: more work on gpg thingee, some lp-int work, respond to review comments, code reviews
<jamesh> TODO: finish off gpg thingee, code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> TODO: More language packs, bug fixes, improve my performance
<Kinnison> DONE: db rework
<Kinnison> TODO: back to publisher
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: none
<stub> DONE: Drive by bug fixing, prodution staging and dba stoof
<stub> TODO: test suite work
<stub> BLOCKED: Nothing
<SteveA> DONE: vacation
<SteveA> TODO: management, menus delivery, code review
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> <bradb> BLOCKED: (Only on myself; MaloneMenus is blocked by BugAndTaskPageURLs implementation.)
<morgs> DONE: small fixes
<morgs> TODO: clarify role
<morgs> BLOCKED: none
<SteveA> bradb: what's up with the URLs implementation?
<bradb> SteveA: The "bug page" context is turning into an IBugTask, which breaks everything on that page.
<bradb> Hence the word "pain".
<SteveA> is it blocked on someone other than you?
<bradb> "Only on myself", so no. :)
<SteveA> okay.  do you know exactly what you need to do?
<bradb> Yes.
<SteveA> cool
<bradb> (It was mainly a note to others about what order I'm doing thigns in and why.)
<SteveA> so, anyone else blocked that i missed?
<SteveA> hi jordi
<jordi> weird, my irc client didn't join to a bunch of channels
<jordi> hi guys
<SteveA> okay.  1 minute left... any last points?
<jordi> is it magic lines time for me?
<SteveA> kiko: next code reviewers meeting?
<jordi> SteveA: nice to see you back 
<SteveA> jordi: go for it
<jordi> actually, I guess you're not so glad, but anyway
<kiko> SteveA, how about next wednesday?
<SteveA> jordi: i'm really happy.  vacation got boring.
<SteveA> kiko: ok, what time?
<jordi> d'oh
* bradb hates vacation
<ddaa> "idleness is like rich food, you only value it when you do not have enough of it"
<lifeless> I luxuriated ;0
<kiko> SteveA, 12UTC?
<SteveA> antipodeans -- ?
<jamesh> 12UTC is fine for me.
<carlos> bradb, me too, if I'm alone :-)
<SteveA> BjornT: ?
<spiv> 1230 UTC as usual would suit me a little better on Wednesdays.
<Kinnison> Are we done?
<jamesh> 13UTC too
<SteveA> we're done
<BjornT> SteveA, kiko: works for me
<jordi> DONE: email processing, replying to half of them, importing several requests, wiki page for new import queue method, new rosetta bugs filed. (Been out last week, had to catch up during the last two days)
<kiko> 13UTC is fine
<SteveA> we can arrange the exact time after the meeting
<carlos> SteveA, thanks
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
* Kinnison heads into town, bbl, on cell if needed, ciao
<SteveA> oh, jordi, you can keep going ;-)
<siretart> hi
<ddaa> spiv: thanks, but that's not vacation for fun. That's vacation for renting a flat and moving furniture :-/
<siretart> does a wiki admin happen to be here?
<SteveA> kiko, BjornT, spiv, jamesh, salgado: 13 UTC, wed ?
* bradb-bbl & # shower, etc.
<jamesh> SteveA: sure.
<BjornT> SteveA: sure
<spiv> ddaa: Oh, shame :(
* carlos -> lunch
<salgado> SteveA, ok
<siretart> I mean for wiki.ubuntu.com, who should I contact?
<carlos> siretart, which wiki?
<spiv> SteveA: Ok, but it'll need to be fairly brief -- that's 11pm my time.
<jordi> BLOCKED: Sime System errors (repoprted) prevent me of doing some requests, permission problems (reported) prevent me of doing changes to teams, creating them, etc.
<carlos> siretart, I suppose webmaster@ubuntu.com
<kiko> SteveA, yea
<jamesh> siretart: what sort of problem is it?
<spiv> But they generally aren't marathon meetings, so that should be ok.
<SteveA> jordi: have your bugs been accepted?
<siretart> jamesh: just a feature request: interwiki's to ubuntu bugzilla, wiki.debian.net and debian bts
<jordi> TODO: finish replying to pending -user/privates email, pending requests. Start using the wiki-based importqueue
<SteveA> jordi: are they all things that carlos knows about and can fix?
<carlos> jordi, just say... blocked by carlos' lack of two extra hands :-P, I will try to mute
<kiko> siretart, sounds like webmaster@ stuff
<siretart> kiko: ok
<carlos> SteveA, I think so, yes
<jordi> carlos: sorry :P
<SteveA> carlos: make sure these get reviewed by someone as a priority, when you've made the fixes
<jordi> I can gety you plastic hands.
<carlos> SteveA, sure
<jordi> No mobility or anything, but...
<jordi> my netwrok provider is being naughty today
<jordi> loading webpages takes ages
<carlos> jordi, perhaps a brain link with my computer is enough :-)
<carlos> ok, see you later
<jamesh> siretart: if you're sending in a request, ask for a malone interwiki link too :)
<jordi> SteveA: all except 1 is New
<siretart> jamesh: ah, sure!
<jamesh> siretart: "https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/" as the prefix
<mpt> ... for now :-)
<mpt> (well, I guess that will always work, though where it redirects you will change)
<jordi> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/people/jordi/+reportedbugs
* spiv -> bed
<kiko> lifeless, ping?
<lifeless> kiko: pong
<kiko> lifeless, would you entertain changing the PQM email to include some information on who requested the merge in the header?
<lifeless> kiko: sure, you mailed me and its on my queue somewhere
<kiko> ah, okay. maybe I could produce a patch?
<lifeless> best bet is to file a bug on pqm in launchpad
<lifeless> better yet, file a bug with a patch ;0
<lifeless> :)
<kiko> sure
<mpt> SteveA: menus?
<lifeless> but, that part of pqm is still pure-inherited-crack, so bewarned
* kiko cringes
<kiko> mpt, he went for food but would brb
<mpt> is brb enough time to look at AutoBuilds, cprov?
<kiko> maybe
<cprov> mpt: few minutes, probably 10 ...
<kiko> do it
<mpt> cprov: You're still committing?
<mpt> jblack: around?
<cprov> mpt: commiting, applying review, setting up buildfarm, etc ;)
<kiko> salgado, bradb-bbl, BjornT: how about if we move all the personal bug reports (including malone/+assigned) to be under the person's page?
<mpt> kiko: Will you have time to finish that review today?
<kiko> yes
<mpt> thanks
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, i think we should to that.
<mpt> kiko: /people/kiko/+bugs
<bradb-bbl> kiko: yeah, i'd love to do that. I'd love to see /malone/assigned go away.
<salgado> kiko, I think it's okay
<mpt> with links to the Assigned Bugs, Reported Bugs, Fixed Bugs, etc
<mpt> links to specialized pages, I mean
<kiko> mpt, let's do a mockup of that and I'll fix this week
<kiko> thanks
<mpt> There's a mockup from February-ish somewhere ;-)
<mpt> It would need a different layout for the current page structure
<kiko> right
<kiko> jamesh?
<mpt> Fairly simple, a bunch of <h2>s and <ul>s
<kiko> bradb-bbl, BjornT: bug 1871: should I just go ahead and remove it?
* BjornT looks
<BjornT> kiko: i have no idea what should be on that page, so i think it's safe to remove it. bradb-bbl?
<kiko> great
<kiko> I love removing pages
<dePOLL> Mh.. How come I can translate stuff in input boxes but not in textareas?
<mpt> dePOLL: That's a bug I'm working on right at the moment
<kiko> dePOLL, that's a small issue that carlos (and mpt, really?) are working on
<dePOLL> Alright. Any estimate on when it's fixed? :)
<kiko> by next tuesday if I'm lucky
<mpt> kiko: yes, bug 1326
<kiko> ah
<kiko> mpt, I recommended to carlos an interim fix meanwhile
<mpt> Well, the easiest fix is removing two lines from the code
<mpt> (the fix that would make the page long)
<mpt> Given the number of complaints about it, it might be worth doing that for 1.0
<dePOLL> i'll just wait then. thx for the info.
<kiko> dePOLL, note that your translation actually /is/ accepted, it just isn't displayed
<kiko> mpt, right.
<dePOLL> then there maybe are some duplicates now :>
<mpt> kiko: Should I do that, then?
<kiko> mpt, coordinate with carlos, because it was on his todo list for this morning, ok?
<mpt> ok
<mpt> I wouldn't be able to do anything until launchpad--devel--0 is unblocked anyway
<kiko> (and the plan I outlined with him was a bit different)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=jamesh] Slave Status Handler improvements (patch-2304: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<bradb> BjornT, kiko: Right, removing /malone/packages/ seems ok to me too.
<BjornT> bradb: do you have any high priority task on your plate that you can push off to me?
<bradb> BjornT: Yeah, I was going to ask you...can you talk to mdz and co. and see what kind of reports they need for 1.0? i.e. Ask them what they think about having a bunch of predefined reports, created at their request, and what they think of there not being an advanced search page, etc.
<bradb> salgado: BTW, I fixed the conflicts yesterday on the portlet mania branch.
<salgado> bradb, I saw. am going through it right now. ;)
<bradb> sweet
<BjornT> bradb: sure
<bradb> BjornT: great, thanks. Maybe it would be useful to write up a simple wiki page that documents what those predefined reports are (it should be quite lightweight on the implementation side of things, because that should already be covered by things like MaloneSearchResults, etc.)
<bradb> (And any other observations you've noted from the users related to those predefined reports.)
<salgado> bradb, are we already hiding dupes in bug lists?
<bradb> salgado: yeah
<bradb> by default, in any case
<salgado> oh, nice
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, i'll do that
<kiko> salgado, yes, I did that.
<kiko> bradb, is there no way of adding pagetitles to a page that uses the default views
<bradb> kiko: Not that I'm aware of.
<kiko> doh
<bradb> kiko: I found it useful to create custom pages, to customize which portlets will be shown. This makes it easy to add a page title.
<bradb> kiko: I've been nagging SteveA about page titles for a couple months now though. ;)
<salgado> ddaa, is there something wrong with using 'diff --link' and the library-relink script together?
<ddaa> not additional caveat compared to using them individually (except you probably want to avoid running them at the same time, just to be safe)
<ddaa> That's what gives the best performance, and what I'm doing.
<salgado> yes, not at the same time. I ask because I got "corrupt library" quite a few times
<salgado> will try it again now. my rev library seems to be ok now. 
<ddaa> Of course, that also means that if you write a file in place, that will corrupt all the revlib entry that contain that file...
<ddaa> in my experience, the only tree where that's a problem with the makefiles is the zope tree.
<ddaa> aside from that, you have to be careful with your text editor and scripts...
<sabdfl> bradb: in my current branch i've added page titles for everything that does not have one, and made it mandatory
<ddaa> that means, no additional caveat, same caveat as with linked trees
<salgado> oh, right. that's must be the problem, then. 
<bradb> sabdfl: My portlet mania branch adds 1. portlets to all the pages linked to from the actions portlet on the bug pages and 2. page titles to those pages.
<bradb> salgado's reviewing it right now
<bradb> s/bug pages/bug page/
<ddaa> BTW, that's a bug with the zope tree, that it archives a makefile-generated file
<sabdfl> if those pages did not have tests then i would not have added page title
<bradb> sabdfl: the problem previously was that, if you use one of the default forms, you can't add a custom title to the page. it's still a problem now, but I've added custom pages for all the pages linked from the bug actions portlet, so that they can have portlets that make sense (e.g. CVE-related portlets on the Add CVE page, dup-related portlets on the mark as dup page, etc.)
<ddaa> but one needs pqm superpowers to fix that
<sabdfl> i've only added titles where tests were failing because the mandatory titles were not present
<kiko> sabdfl, did you add templates for the pages which used the default forms, then?
<sabdfl> hmmm...
<kiko> cverefs/+new for instance
<sabdfl> so what happens to the data you put in pagetitles.py for a template used in a generated form?
<sabdfl> kiko: yes
<sabdfl> where they were being tested
<bradb> sabdfl: They all get a title like "Launchpad" :/
<kiko> right
<sabdfl> so the tests were failing
<sabdfl> bradb: not anymore
<sabdfl> iirc, i made all of those fail
<kiko> ah, I see what you mean
<sabdfl> then added titles for them
<sabdfl> i've been fixing up a lot of cruft the past week
<sabdfl> that included
<kiko> sabdfl, if you don't tell us what you're working on we will guerilla conflict you!
<sabdfl> kiko: so, please will you review my --specmachine--0 branch, i'll hand it over to you once i've added tests
<sabdfl> doc tests are done, just doing page tests now
<kiko> sure
<kiko> sabdfl, did you by any chance touch the assigned bugs pages?
<sabdfl> has morgs been around today?
<sabdfl> kiko: no
<sabdfl> not iirc
<kiko> great thanks
<kiko> I'm doing person/+bugs properly
<sabdfl> most of my work has been on the spec tracker
<kiko> finally
<sabdfl> kiko: very cool, that'sbeen crying out for attention for a while
<kiko> sabdfl, malone/assigned is going away in favor of stuff in the person/+bugs hierarchy
<sabdfl> the spec tracker is about half as complex as malone, and its done in a week
<sabdfl> kiko: perfect
<sabdfl> the +bugs page should do something sane
<kiko> yep
<sivang> sabdfl: a spec tracker? ready for UBZ  ? Cool ;-)
<sabdfl> then have +assignedbug, +createdbugs, etc
<bradb> BjornT: speaking of important tasks, it would be sweet if you could review MaloneSearchResults so I can land it and that we can proceed with creating more reports without worrying about conflicts.
<sabdfl> sivang: ready for next week :-)
<sivang> sabdfl: wooo
<kiko> or +bugs/assigned +bugs/reported
<sabdfl> kiko: no thanks
<sabdfl> since level view names
<sivang> sabdfl: does that suggests specs from current wikis need to be imported there? 
<kiko> huh?
<sabdfl>  +bugs/+xxx got canned a while back
<kiko> "since level view names"?
<sabdfl> single
<sabdfl> sorry
<sabdfl>  /path/to/object/+view
<sabdfl> that is all
<kiko> wonder why
<kiko> +bugs/assigned reads a lot more sensibly
<sabdfl> kiko: because i never liked it, and after rewriting rosetta and being able to do without it, it became the standard
<sabdfl> remember ct?
<sabdfl> so, single page view names
<kiko> ct?
<sabdfl> single level page view names
<sabdfl> cape town, we had a long discussion about /+bugs/+foo
<kiko> there must be something I'm missing in terms of implementation, so okay
<carlos> mpt, so are you fixing the multiline suggestion too?
<kiko> no
<kiko> not that I'm aware of -- he is helping design the pomsgsetview, right?
<mpt> carlos: Not the long-term way, no
<bradb> kiko: BTW, when can I expect to hear from you re: exactly which specs need to be implemented for 1.0 and by what date?
<carlos> mpt, no, the "fast" fix
<sivang> sabdfl: I discussed some points re: LaunchpadIntegrationHelpPage with mpt last night, I thought to use the current wiki page for my ideas, guess I can wait a week and use the spec tracker when its ready 
<kiko> bradb, is there a preliminary list?
<mpt> carlos: Not until kiko reviews my other fixes
<kiko> mpt is confusing me
<carlos> mpt, ok
<SteveA> kiko: so, you asked about why not +bugs/+new and suchlike
<kiko> I did
<bradb> kiko: I'll update MaloneOneDotZero to add the other 6 or 8 (or whatever it is) that I understand to be part of 1.0.
<mpt> carlos: The quick fix is to delete the tag containing condition="not:messageSet/isMultiline", and its matching end tag
<kiko> bradb, ah.
<carlos> mpt, not really, we should limit it to one entry
<carlos> mpt, and add a suggestions count
<SteveA> so, such a pattern emphasises the idea that there is such a thing as context/+bugs, a subset of bugs, and that we're performing operations on that subset
<kiko> that's the less quick quick fix
<carlos> so people can see it change when they add a new suggestion
<kiko> SteveA, I don't read that much into URLs
<SteveA> that pattern is very good for programmers and people who find it straightforward to think in that way
<mpt> SteveA: I'm trying to use the variables described in http://www.zope.org/Control_Panel/Products/PageTemplates/Help/tal-repeat.stx but they return NotFoundError
<kiko> emphasizes to whom, the end-user, or the developers?
<kiko> I wasn't suggesting that
<kiko> I was saying +bugs/assigned
<kiko> which is person-specific
<mpt>  /person/stevea/+bugs/reported
<mpt> for example
<kiko> ah, are you saying it would then be inconsistent with +bugs on other contexts?
<SteveA> another pattern is to consider that the '+bug' in /+bug/123 is just a namespace thing to differentiate that '123' is a bug and not something else
<SteveA> you now have the choice: do you put 'this page shows bugs that are assigned' in that namespace, or in the 'regular' namespace
* kiko ?
<kiko> what regular namespace?
<SteveA> the former is to say .../+bug/assigned
<kiko> what are you talking about?
<SteveA> the latter is to say .../+assigned
<SteveA> the first example i just gave is to put the 'assigned' page name inside the '+bug' namespace
<kiko> what is the +bug namespace?
<SteveA> the second example i just gave is to put it in the same 'namespace' as other pages
<SteveA> i'll take a step back
<kiko> please
<SteveA> so, you can consider '.../+bug/...' in two different ways
<kiko> more than two, arguably, but okay :)
<SteveA> you could consider it as a first class object in launchpad, a collection of bugs in a particular context
<SteveA> a subset of all bugs
<SteveA> you could alternatively consider it as just a way to put something in the url to distinguish what is to come after it.
<kiko> right
<mpt> ah!!
<kiko> I'm talking about the latter
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so, does 'assigned' need to be distinguished?
<kiko> well
<kiko> assigned, reported and other bug-related pages could come under +bugs
<SteveA> yes, they could
<jamesh> kiko: pong
<kiko> offering some sort of functionally-related grouping
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> that is one way of thinking about it
<kiko> and trimming off the assigned bit leaves the users in a "default page" for +bugs
<kiko> which also makes sense
<SteveA> or, you could decide that 'flat is better than nested' for these page names
<kiko> (for instance, helping out breadcrumbs)
<kiko> flat makes breadcrumbs less trivial 
<kiko> (the facet links sort of work around that, yes)
<bradb> kiko: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneOneDotZero -- I've added the seven specs that I can think of as being added to 1.0. I'm now going to update LaunchpadOneDotZero.
<kiko> great.
<kiko> SteveA, just to be clear, I'm not suggesting the subset pattern
<kiko> I'm just suggesting trivial grouping 
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> we're just discussing urls for functionality
<kiko> right
<kiko> If I visit +bugs/ 
<SteveA> so, as it stands, the menus system was written with this "grouping" pattern in mind
<kiko> it gives me perhaps a summary page 
<sivang> kiko: why do you have + next to action urls?
<SteveA> and i need to change it to allow for the "flat" pattern
<carlos> bradb, hi, do you have a moment?
<kiko> SteveA, :-(
<kiko> SteveA, where is the win?
<SteveA> sivang: we use the "+" to distinguish pages from the names of things that are at the same point in the url
<kiko> sivang, to disambiguate when there is a collection of data-dependent names in that level
<SteveA> sivang: for example, if you have .../people/stevea   and .../people/kiko
<SteveA> then i could register a user called 'bugs'
<SteveA> or 'assigned'
<kiko> right
<SteveA> and that would clash with the page that shows what bugs are assigned to a person
<SteveA>   .../people/assigned
<kiko> more or less
<SteveA> so instead, we call it .../people/+assigned
<kiko> ;)
<sivang> ah cool
<SteveA> beacause people's names, and other names, are not allowed to begin with '+'
<bradb> BjornT: you put DR CVE reports in the review queue, right?
<cprov> mpt: do you have time now ?!
<bradb> carlos: I'll have a moment in about 3 moments from now
<mpt> cprov: yes
<carlos> bradb, :-)
<carlos> ok
<cprov> mpt: going to you.
<sivang> <humor> /me feels like if he'd continue asking question, he'll know enough about launchpad to start helping development </humor>
<carlos> sivang, ;-)
<carlos> sivang, wiki.launchpad.canonical.com would help you ;-)
<BjornT> bradb: yeah
<sivang> carlos: I know , I'm gonna set a weekend to have it read throughly
<carlos> sivang, wow, that would be a really intense weekend :-)
<mpt> SteveA: I've figured out the joy of repeat/foo variables, but now I have an evil TAL question
<mpt> if you have time
<SteveA> mpt: sure
<bradb> BjornT: thanks (just updating LaunchpadOneDotZero, that's why I ask)
<mpt> SteveA: Currently the Rosetta translation form looks rather messy because each item has its own little table, so the cells take up different widths
<mpt> SteveA: To fix this, I we need to stop using nested tables
<mpt> and start using rowspans
<mpt> brb
<sivang> carlos: well, weekends and late night is mostly what I have currently :)
<carlos> sivang, at least you have those... :-)
<salgado> elmo, pqm is stuck again. can you kill it for us?
<dePOLL> .. it's me again. is there any way to a) delete an account and b) change the name (not the displayed name, but the one taken from the first part of your initial email address)?
<mpt> SteveA: Sorry, had to talk to cprov before he left the country
<salgado> dePOLL, no, there's no way to delete an account, but you can merge another account into yours. in case you ask this because you found a duplicated account
<SteveA> mpt: i totally forgot you were in brazil
* SteveA slaps himself around a bit
<salgado> dePOLL, about change the name, it'll be possible after the next production rollout (next tuesday)
<salgado> s/change/changing/
<bradb> kiko: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadOneDotZero updated
<dePOLL> salgado: ok. will the option to merge accounts be added next tuesday too or do i have to send a mail to some admin?
<mpt> SteveA: So I have a <th> whose rowspan is dependent on a whole lot of things that are tal:repeated further inside the code, and I'd just like to know the python syntax for that
* SteveA pops off for a brief workrave
<bradb> BjornT: Can you ensure that you add the pre-defined reports spec to those two pages too?
<bradb> (pretty please)
<mpt> SteveA: current pseudocode is tal:attributes="rowspan python: number of English forms + 1 for the source + number of forms if translated, or 1 if untranslated + number of suggestions shown * number of plural forms + number of plural forms, for a new translation/suggestion + 1 if there's a developer note"
<salgado> dePOLL, you can do that by yourself. just go to https://launchpad.net/people and you'll see a link there
<dePOLL> Thanks, salgado. I love you guys and your software :)
<salgado> dePOLL, also, if you try to register an email address that's registered on that account you'll get a link to do the merge easily
<BjornT> bradb: sure, i'll do it soon
<kiko> we try harder
<bradb> BjornT: thanks
<SteveA> mpt: you want to know how to do this stuff in python?
<bradb> carlos: btw, did you need me for something?
<mpt> SteveA: Actually I could probably muddle through it myself given enough time
<SteveA> do you want to do it in the page template, or in the view class?
<carlos> bradb, just want to know how is that launchpad admins are not able to edit/close any bug report
<mpt> SteveA: I don't know :-)
<mpt> It's just a rowspan value
<SteveA> it looks rather complex to me
<bradb> carlos: which bug report?
<SteveA> so, i'd say, do it in python code
<bradb> carlos: you said "any", but let's start with a specific example, to make sure we're on the same page.
<carlos> bradb, wordpress
<carlos> has a bug report
<carlos> that I want to close
<SteveA> mpt: as a start, can you formulate it as:  tal:attributes="rowspan python: view.calculateRowspan(some args)"
<carlos> but I'm not able to do that because I'm not the owner or the reporter
<bradb> carlos: URL?
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/products/wordpress/+bugs/860/+index
<bradb> carlos: Right, the rules for upstreams are more restrictive than the "wiki mode" of distributions. It doesn't necessarily have to be this way though, but until it's changed, you have to be either the maintainer or assignee to edit an upstream task.
<mpt> SteveA: view.calculateRowspan(messageSet), perhaps
<mpt> SteveA: Then that function can look in the messageSet itself
<SteveA> okay.  so, that's a good first step
<SteveA> then, you can write tests for that function
<SteveA> which is worthwhile, as it is doing some significant computation
<carlos> bradb, but it makes no sense, if I'm a Launchpad admin, I should be able to "admin" the whole site, right?
<salgado> lifeless, still here? can you kill pqm? it's stuck, again
<kiko> friggin pqm
<mpt> SteveA: and the code would go in browser/pofile.py
<bradb> carlos: perhaps, yes
<SteveA> mpt: is there no view class for this page already?
<mpt> oh, pmsgset.py
<mpt> pomsgset.py, rather
<bradb> carlos: I'll file a bug on it.
<carlos> bradb, thanks
<SteveA> bradb: nice work organising the malone 1.0 stuff.  i appreciate it, and i know kiko does too.
<bradb> thanks ;)
<siretart> can anyone explain me how to assign packages to groups in malone?
<siretart> or to people?
<kiko> siretart, you can't. the maintainer is set based on what the package says it contains
<carlos> salgado, around?
<kiko> s/contains/is maintained by"
<kiko> my god I'm confused today
<siretart> kiko: well, then I dont understand, why I have no packages? I'm in the maintainer field of 2 packages: londonlaw and pong2
<salgado> carlos, yep
<kiko> siretart, we haven't imported the package data into launchpad yet, jus tthat.
<kiko> siretart, are there pong2 or londonlaw packages in launchpad?
<carlos> salgado, yesterday I changed the owners of all translation teams
<siretart> kiko: aaah. that explains
<siretart> kiko: how can I check that?
<siretart> https://launchpad.net/products/londonlaw
<carlos> salgado, to the real owners bu that added daf and I as members of the teams, is there anyway to:
<carlos> a) remove us completely not just deactivate us
<siretart> but no pong2
<kiko> siretart, that's a product, not a package :)
<carlos> b) create the team setting another owner different from the one that creates it?
<kiko> siretart, welcome to launchpad :)
<siretart> ok
<carlos> salgado, https://launchpad.net/people/carlos <- This page looks a bit "ugly" with current behaviour
<salgado> carlos, b) No, when you create a team you're the owner. maybe it's a good ide to let admins create teams owned by someone else? not sure, you could file a bug and then we'll discuss it with everyone else
<kiko> carlos, salgado, mpt: if somebody cooks up a good idea of what should be on that page I can update it. I think it should contain a summary of the person's involvemnet in lp.
<jordi> carlos: can we have a look at team creating/editing by me?
<carlos> salgado, yeah, that sounds like a good thing
<jordi> carlos: for starters, am I able to do this?
<kiko> you should be, jordi 
<carlos> jordi, please, talk with kiko about that, he will be helping you a bit while I work on language packs
<salgado> carlos, a) Right now there's no way to completely remove someone from the team. Maybe this is just a matter of hiding inactive memberships, so they won't show on your page neither on the team's +members page
<kiko> tell me all you want to know jordi and I will answer
<carlos> kiko, seems like launchpad is preventing that Rosetta Experts handle teams
<kiko> salgado, I can fix that for you if you like
<jordi> kiko: let's create a Greek team that was requested.
<salgado> carlos, all members of rosetta experts should be able to handle team owned by the Rosetta Experts and teams in which the Rosetta Experts team is an administrator
* jordi moves to https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/
<salgado> kiko, that'd be great, I think
<jordi> now I should /+appoint, right?
<carlos> salgado, the problem is that Rosetta Experts will never own a team as a team never creates another team
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/+appoint == No perms, no chocolate error.
<salgado> carlos, you can reassign all translation teams to the Rosetta Experts team
<carlos> salgado, anyway, the problem is not related with launchpad teams, sorry, is more related with the Rosetta specific bits 
<salgado> oh, ok
<kiko> carlos, really? how so?
<carlos> kiko, launchpad.net/rosetta/groups
<carlos> that part of the application 
<carlos> should be updated to allow Rosetta experts to add/remove teams there
<kiko> who can currently add/remove teams there? ah, nobody -- people register teams themselves
<SteveA> mpt: do you need someone to help you write a test for that method?
<carlos> kiko, only launchpad admins have rights there
<kiko> carlos, okay, good point
<kiko> salgado, how can we reassign groups?
<mpt> SteveA: I don't think so
<mpt> I should be able to figure it out
<SteveA> the thing is, we haven't been testing view classes much so far.  but we should test them more
<mpt> carlos: lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/pomsgset.txt ends with "Let's make a submission, when we are not an editor. It should not
<mpt> become the active submission, and it" ... and nothing else
<SteveA> i think brad added one the other day
<SteveA> to somecontentobject-view.txt
<mpt> SteveA: So I should make a pomsgset-view.txt, then
<SteveA> yep
<carlos> mpt, :-?
<SteveA> or maybe it was ....-page.txt
<carlos> mpt, is it truncated?
<SteveA> i don't remember
<kiko> jordi, is there a bug filed on this? could you file it?
<mpt> carlos: Looks like it.
<SteveA> you should be able to see it in /doc/
* jordi checks.
<mpt> bug-release-targeting-pages.txt, SteveA
<carlos> oh :-(
<SteveA> sounds right
<carlos> mpt, please file a bug abou that
<jordi> kiko: not the exact bug. Possibly related, #1776
<jordi> I'll file another for this exact situation
<kiko> thanks
<mpt> carlos: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1881
<carlos> mpt, thank you
<jordi> kiko: #1882
<jordi> kiko: this is blocking a few week-old requests. Should we go over them now?
<jordi> only if you have the time
<jordi> Georgian, Greek, Slovak team requests; Juanjo Marin asks what to do to join Ubuntu Spanish Translators (possibly the leader is MIA). That's all the team/group pending issues I see.
<kiko> jordi, I'm not a launchpad admin -- SteveA who is? could I be, in order to help jordi out?
<BjornT> bradb: PreDefinedBugReports added
<jordi> actually, tHe Spanish issue is now gone.
<bradb> BjornT: great, thanks
<bradb> BjornT: Any chance of doing the MSR review today, btw?
<BjornT> bradb: no, not today, it's too late already.
<bradb> ok
<carlos> jordi, koke is the admin of that team and I accepted him already yesterday
<SteveA> kiko: according to https://launchpad.net/people/admins, stu, rob and mark are admins of the admins team
<kiko> darn
<kiko> sabdfl, can I be a launchpad admin?
<sabdfl> kiko: done
<sabdfl> hey Mez
<carlos> superkiko with new super powers!
<carlos> :-D
<kiko> thanks sabdfl 
<kiko> jordi, go ahead, I can help you now
<jordi> kiko: great.
<jordi> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hey jordi, get a good break?
<jordi> good, just two requests/replies to go on the mailing list
<jordi> sabdfl: excellent, it was fantastic.
<kiko> jordi, privmsg perhaps?
<jordi> I really needed to get awayfrom computers. The weather could have been a lot better... it was Februarish!
<Mez> evening sabdfl
<jordi> but having snow in August is unique :)
<christian> i have a problem with my launchpad account. can someone help me?
<jordi> kiko: let's go
<kiko> christian, sure. what's up?
<sabdfl> jordi: where were you?
<christian> well, actually everything is fine on launchpad.net
<jordi> Peter Chabada <peter@chabada.sk>
<christian> but when i want to login on ww.ubuntu.com/wiki
<christian> it always says: wrong password
<jordi> Asks for a Slovak team. As he's the only one for now, he should be appointed as the Slovak member in Ubuntu translators, instead of creating a team (for now)
<kiko> christian, are you using the same email address in both cases?
<kiko> (to log in)
<jordi> sabdfl: Pyrenees, Benasque/Posets valley.
<christian> yes. i am logged in into launchpad right now. 
<jordi> sabdfl: kms and kms of walking during 6 days
<kiko> christian, that's most odd. what's your account name?
<jordi> sabdfl: soonish I'll post a blog entry with the best pics. I'll give oyu a link. Or maybe I should get in Planet Ubuntu, dunno.
<christian> christian.paratschek@gmail.com
<koke> jordi: nice place, I miss it
<koke> some years ago I went to the Pyrenees every summer
<jordi> hey koke 
<jordi> kiko: oh, I missed you about privmsg. As you prefer?
<kiko> jordi, yeah, this channel is a disaster :)
<sabdfl> carlos: we have another problem in production
<sabdfl> something is creating pofiles with owner=None
<kiko> sabdfl, could you report a bug?
<sabdfl> kiko: i'm afraid to drive up my karma
<kiko> that way carlos can stay concentrated on fixing the language packs. 
<kiko> you can put it as max priority
<kiko> I'll keep it in my inbox, too :)
<kiko> sabdfl, you deserve it
<kiko> christian, I don't see a reason why you shouldn't be able to log into the wiki
<kiko> christian, you're logging into the wiki using your email address?
<carlos> sabdfl, yes, please, file a bug
<jordi> sabdfl: heh, you're sooo lacking karma, man
* jordi shows off his 57K points ;P
<jordi> (wtf I got them from, dunno)
<christian> sorry, kiko, wait a sec...
<sabdfl> jordi: you rock, but that loophole will get closed by Carlos in due course ;-)
<carlos> jordi, breezy imports
<bradb> 57K karma points? Sounds like we need to work on karma weighting a bit. :)
<jordi> carlos: lol
<jordi> sabdfl: see, I get points for getting an obscene amount of Rosetta SWAT email :)
<sabdfl> jordi: that's fair enough :-)
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/people/menthos <- He's THE man 314819 points!
<bradb> heh, that's hilarious
<jordi> woa
<jordi> carlos: so all strings imported to rosetta with Last-Translator: Jordi got me points?
<jordi> *FUN*
<jordi> carlos: we've got a problem with Georgian.
<carlos> jordi, yeah
<jordi> can you clue us a bit?
<carlos> ask and I will try
<jordi> carlos: remember Aiet asking to be Georgian admin?
<jordi> that got done; thanks.
<jordi> but he also says:
<jordi> Also, please kindly set my owner permissions to Georgian GNOME, XMSS,
<jordi> POEDIT and vte, so I have the right to review the Georgian
<jordi> translations.
<jordi> what would that mean?
<jordi> Should he be added to GNOME translators for GNOME and vte?
<jordi> what about poedit and xmms? If they are owned by ubuntu translators, he should be ok, right?
<carlos> jordi, poedit and xmms are in open mode
<carlos> jordi, and you should create the GNOME Georgian team with he as the admin *only* if he's the official coordinator in GNOME
* jordi checks.
<jordi> he is
<jordi> Of course, "You should create the GNOME Georgian team" brings me back to my "I can't do much as a Rosetta Expert" bug ;)
<jordi> kiko: you'll have to help me here.
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/gnome-translation-project/+appoint
<kiko> sure
<jordi> What you'll see there is unknown to me
<kiko> I need to create the team first, I think
<kiko> carlos, why is only the maori team currently appointed to gnome?
<carlos> kiko, because I hadn't time to create the others
<kiko> carlos, that's fine -- I was just curious
<jordi> what other?
<jordi> do we need to create all GTP groups in therE?
<carlos> jordi, yes
* jordi fears the LP update that will enable him to do it. :)
<carlos> jordi, that's the plan
<kiko> somebody remind me of who else apart from elmo has access to the moin datafiles?
<jordi> ok, so create the team and then add Aiet?
<kiko> right
<kiko> jordi, you can probably create that team yourself
<kiko> I'll do the rest
<kiko> or actually
<carlos> jordi, yeah, you should be able to create the team
<kiko> you can create the teams and add the people
<carlos> then change the ownership to Aiet
<kiko> I can do the reassigning later if you like
<jordi> I should be able to create the team? How? I see no links
<mdz> bradb: fine with hardcoded reports for 1.0, so long as it isn't a problem for you to create new ones on request
<carlos> jordi, it's a normal launchpad team
<kiko> jordi, https://launchpad.net/people doesn't contain that link for you?
<carlos> jordi, launchpad.net/people
<bradb> mdz: We're preparing for that to be the case, so it shouldn't be too difficult.
<kiko> bradb, the table listing rocks, and I now have a default set of columns, hoo hoo
<jordi> kiko: right. Sorry, I still don't know where to fidn all the pointers. /rosetta/groups/foo could have a link in the right blocks if permissions are sufficient, maybe.
<kiko> jordi, hmmm, but that's a bit odd, in a way, because you'd be creating a group in the context of another group?
<bradb> kiko: default set of columns where?
<jordi> wow I can do this
<jordi> kiko: hmm.
<kiko> bradb, for the table macros :)
<Mez> hmm, in launchpad, how can you change which product a bug is assigned to
<Mez> we have a big assigned to backports, but it should be in beagle...
<bradb> Ah...there was always a default set before, but there were in browser view code, rather than in ZPT.
<kiko> Mez, you currently can't, but mpt is going to file a bug to cover that -- we have it speced.
<Mez> kiko, that's a shame
<kiko> bradb, well, that's a pretty liberal interpretation of "default set" :)
<kiko> Mez, you can add another task to the correct one
<kiko> and close the original one as invalid
<bradb> i.e. "the set you get if you don't override them" :)
<Mez> kiko: i only have option "in upstream" or "in distribution"
<kiko> Mez, well, is it a package or a product bug?
<jordi> carlos: contact address should be aiet or a mailing list if I find it?
<Mez> erm, could be either ... most likely product
<carlos> jordi, leave it empty
<jordi> k
<bradb> I think one of the first things I'm going to do after the initial implementation of MSR lands is add an option to that screen to toggle between table/list. No sense waiting for the inevitable user screaming.
<kiko> bradb, was there a way of overriding before?
<jordi> carlos, kiko: https://launchpad.net/people/gnome-l10n-ka
<bradb> kiko: yeah, before there was a macro for those fragments, you just had to define your own little view class with a "task_columns" method. I did it for each of the three types of listings (D, DR and P).
<bradb> otherwise it used the base class's default definition of task_columns.
<kiko> ah I see
<kiko> jordi, add the members you want in it
<bradb> In any case, it's nice that that idea has been macrofied
<kiko> and reassign ownership
<jordi> kiko: oh, so I can because I 0wn the group.
<jordi> good.
<bradb> lifeless: pqm appears to be wedged.
<kiko> PQM WAKE UP
<jordi> He should be a team admin so he can approve the rest, right?
<kiko> jordi, yes. you can actually make him owner
<bradb> i imagine lifeless isn't around
<bradb> elmo: can you do the daily pqm bounce please?
<kiko> we should have a pqm bounce cronjob
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/gnome-l10n-ka/+edit <-- can anyone confirm the right block there is a bit fucked up? Small font and stuff like that?
<kiko> totally fucked up
<kiko> jordi, file a bug
<kiko> I can fix it later
<jordi> great
<jordi> kiko: I don't see how to change the owner
<kiko> I can do it
<kiko> salgado-lunch, is changing the owner only allowed for admins?
<kiko> what's the guy's username, jordi?
<jordi> doh, wait a minute. There are two Aiets.
<jordi> he hasn't merged
<kiko> can you email him and tell him to merge?
<jordi> yes
<jordi> now he's a member with both accounts.
<jordi> I sthat going to be ap roblem?
<kiko> shouldn't be, and is a good test of the merge code.
<jordi> aietkolkhi is his main user
<kiko> great.
<sabdfl> jordi: i will fix that bug now in my branch
<kiko-fud> thanks sabdfl 
<jordi> sabdfl: the layout? Thanks!
<sabdfl> jordi: np
<kiko-fud> sabdfl: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1884
<kiko-fud> jordi, added team to translation group.
<kiko-fud> what next?
<sabdfl> kiko-fud: karma, dude, karma!
<kiko-fud> sabdfl, it's your chance to reach the stars<tm>
<jordi> thanks; this clears Georgian AFAICT
<kiko-fud> can I have lunch and continue later, jordi?
<jordi> kiko-fud: I'll have to leave in like 45. I suspect this one will be fast. 5m?
<kiko-fud> sure
<kiko-fud> what's up?
<jordi> Logiotatidis Giorgos asks for a Greek team.
<kiko-fud> create the team
<kiko-fud> add him as a member
<kiko-fud> I'll do the rest
<jordi> k
<jordi> same for Slovak
<jordi> I'll do what I can and drop you a note.
<kiko-fud> jordi, email me with the people and teams, ok? will do as soon as I'm back.
<jordi> bon apetite :)
<kiko-fud> thanks
<jordi> Now I wonder if it's  Giorgios Logiotatidis or Logiotatidis Giorgios.
<jordi> His mail says the latter, LP the former.
<jordi> hrm.
<jordi> So for what I'm doing for Greek (just one translator), I just created a team and it will have Giorgos as only translator.
<carlos> jordi, no, I told you to add that person directly
<jordi> I recall Carlos told me to just add Giorgos to the Ubuntu translators group.
<carlos> jordi, teams are only created when we have more than one member 
<carlos> jordi, right
<jordi> yeah. Should we revert this team creation for now?
<jordi> I still can do Slovak the Right Way.
<carlos> jordi, if the team is already created... do it that way
<carlos> but don't create a Slovak team ;-)
<jordi> yeah :)
<jordi> carlos: so, to get this straight, Peter Chabada, the slovak guy, should be added directly to the ubuntu group
<carlos> jordi, right
<elmo> does pqm still need bounced?
<elmo> (sorry, been working in the DC, hadn't checked IRC)
* elmo bounces it anyway for fun and profit
<cprov> bjorn: ping
<carlos> jordi, please, add instructions about how to create a new mailing list for translation teams
<jordi> yeah
<carlos> jordi, it's just a matter of sending an email to mailman-admin@lists.ubuntu.com
<carlos> asking for it
<carlos> but people will not have a clue if we don't say that
<carlos> perhaps it's a good entry for our FAQ :-)
<jordi> carlos: where did you want me to add it if it's not the FAQ?
<carlos> jordi, to any email you send related to new team creation
<carlos> last email you sent has this: "You may want to setup a mailing list for this too!"
<carlos> jordi, but you don't say how to create it
<carlos> jordi, I did the same in previous emails but I think new ones should be more explicits
<jordi> carlos: right, oops.
<kiko-fud> good ole carlos 
<kiko> I'm back, I can help jordi 
<carlos> cool
<jordi> kiko: great
<jordi> I sent  you mail.
* kiko knows
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
<kiko> Kinnison, treat cprov well!
<jordi> kiko: I'm about to leave, I have a dinner.
<Kinnison> kiko: I will
<Kinnison> kiko: We have plenty of meat
<Kinnison> kiko: and a 10kg bag of rice
<Kinnison> :-)
<kiko> heh
* Kinnison heads off to dinner
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add the task status to the latest bugs portlet, and fix expanded/collapsed arrow alignment (patch-2305: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<kiko> rock!
<jordi> gotta go guys
<jordi> laters
<jordi> carlos, have a look at the FAQ changes of today and tell me if you think it's missing anything.
<jordi> Gotta run
<carlos> ok
<carlos> jordi, will do later. See you!
* bradb returns from a spin around the neighbourhood
<bradb> with a new helmet!
<bradb> hm, it appears as through cprov has two merge requests in pqm's queue without a reviewer tag. "failure"!
<kiko> hoo hoo
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: [r=spiv]  cleanups and debug logging (patch-107: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<kiko> bradb, an e2? :)
<kiko> bradb, does this mean you're going to have to find me a bike for the montreal sessions?
<bradb> it's a louis garneau
<bradb> if the weather's okayish, i'd imagine it'd be easy to hook up with a bike somewhere
<bradb> my neibourhood is a biking mecca
<bradb> next investment will probably be some pedals and shoes
<sabdfl> kiko: i'm just starting to add tests. would you like to review the code so long?
<kiko> sabdfl, I can wait, I have three reviews in the queue
<sabdfl> kiko: it's almost [trivial] 
<sabdfl> ;-)
<kiko> that is indeed Very Funny
<kiko> now stop interrupting me ;)
<sabdfl> jamesh: around?
<kiko> hopefully not, it's like 4am in perth :)
* kiko hacks the launchpad like there's no tomorrow
<sabdfl> kiko: i'm putting the spec in your review queue, but don't start the review till i ping you, 'k?
<kiko> sabdfl, that's great, that way I get diffs
<sabdfl> ed zachary
<kiko> (earlier rather than later)
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<kiko> carlos!
<kiko> wait up
<carlos> kiko, tell me 
<kiko> no, you tell me :)
<carlos> kiko, test added
<carlos> kiko, code ready
<kiko> how big is the patch?
<carlos> kiko, just need to glue it but I need to leave now
<kiko> ah
<kiko> so hmmm
<carlos> kiko, not too big
<kiko> if you like I can help you with it
<kiko> anyway
<carlos> the test is the biggest part
<kiko> I was going to say
<kiko> the workflow will need to be: land patch and test in production
<kiko> then run the cleanup
<carlos> kiko, it's a matter of 30 minutes or so to finish it
<carlos> so don't worry
<kiko> scrip
<kiko> t
<carlos> right
<kiko> then generate the pack
<kiko> can you email stub to make sure this is cherry picked and then the script run tonight?
<kiko> it can be later, just as a reminder
<kiko> anyway
<carlos> kiko, we can do that on staging 
<kiko> see you a bit later?
<kiko> staging?
<carlos> kiko, no need to cherry pick it yet
<kiko> ah, you mean generate the language pack?
<carlos> kiko, yeah, just to be sure it's the right fix
<kiko> agreed
<carlos> kiko, all, fix the db, generate the language packs and test the new code
<kiko> better idea (though more delays :-)
<carlos> kiko, I know, but I think is better :-)
<kiko> okay, fair enough.
<kiko> let's write to the gettext maintainers tomorrow, btw
<carlos> will finish the patch before leaving tonight
<kiko> great
<carlos> but I need to leave now...
<kiko> see you later then
<carlos> sure
<carlos> kiko, see you
<kiko> ping me when you're around
<kiko> later!
<carlos> sure
<bradb> Hm, would it be crazy to register a portlet called "+foo-portlet-bar" for "*", where the portlet has simple API that just expects a "foo" to be defined?
<kiko> bradb, give me more concrete details :
<kiko> )
<bradb> e.g. moving all the bug portlets to be now on the bug task (due to the URL change), there's immediately a naming conflict: +portlet-actions
<bradb> I can't simply re-register that to be on IBugTask, because then I'll be trying to register two different portlets on IBugTask called +portlet-actions
<kiko> bugtask-portlet-actions
<kiko> and bugtask-status-portlet-actions
<bradb> right, that could work. /me ponders.
<bradb> the other problem though was that the naming seems to be slightly confusing on all the pages linked to from what is the current actions portlet for a bug.
<bradb> e.g. "+bugtask-portlet-actions" would be used in the Add CVE ref form as well (that merge is already in pqm's queue, in fact. :)
<bradb> (the name isn't yet bugtask*, because that would come with the current URL changes, but the actions portlet will be on all those pages now.
<kiko> another alternative is saving the rename for later
<kiko> and just renaming what is clashing now
<bradb> kiko: right, I'll try that and see what happens.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  add context-relevant portlets to all the pages linked to from the actions portlet on the bug page (patch-2306: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<bradb> s/portlets/portlets and titles (!)/
<bradb> round II will hit up all the edit screens
<kiko> creeeiiizy
<bradb> are we scrapping lp:url, btw? I hope so.
<bradb> if so, I'm going to start sniping
<SteveA> i think we can get rid of lp:url, now that we have canonical_url, and doc/canonical-url-examples.txt
<SteveA> but, please mail the list, proposing it
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> i'd like to get some input from some others first, to make sure we're not removing something with legitimate uses
<bradb> SteveA: Was the original intent of lp:url to help give URL-based code coverage statistics for our page tests?
<SteveA> no
<bradb> What was the original intent of lp:url?
<SteveA> it was originally to provide structured documentation in the zcml file, so people could readily understand what pages go where
<SteveA> now that we have a better structured URL space in general, we don't need it so much
<bradb> according to sabdfl it was "to help us produce a listing of all the pages and views we had defined"
<bradb> which i guess is related
<SteveA> yes
<kiko> is there a way of concatenating strings in tal?
<SteveA> it had that effect too
<kiko> i.e. tal:define="foo bar+baz"?
<kiko> ah, string:
<SteveA> although, now that they are all in one place, this gets easier
<SteveA> i mean in templates/
<kiko> SteveA, is there a special name (like nothing for None) for the empty string?
<SteveA> "string:"
<SteveA> "python:''"
<kiko> right
<kiko> thanks
<bradb> kiko: I guess all the portlets like bug-portlet-cve.pt have to be renamed to bugtask-portlet-cve.pt? That feels so wrong, but at the same time, it's consistent with the context-portlet-foo.pt naming convention.
<kiko> I wouldn't do it, to be honest
<bradb> ok, I'll leave it as is for now then
* bradb shivers
<kiko> pagetests ffs
<bradb> Trust me, it's little comfort to *know* that dozens of them will fail :)
<kiko> I was referring to my failures :-(
<bradb> oh, heh. (i noticed how your merge request disappeared from the pqm queue without dilys saying anything...we all know what a joy that is)
<bradb> because you just *know* wait's waiting for your in your inbox
<bradb> "Subject: failure"
<kiko> exactly
<kiko> I just resent
<kiko> minor friggin failures
<kiko> why doesn't pqm fix the tests for me automatically, I don't know
* bradb ponders what bug/fmt:url will return now
<kiko> ugly issue.
<bradb> It might be reasonable to raise an error, because it doesn't seem at this moment that there's a sane use case for wanting the URL of a "bug". Personally, I like the idea of heavily pushing context (both to LP developers and, well, to users, I don't think it needs "pushing"; I think it'll just work the way they expect.)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Cosmetic fixes to translation group pages: add sortable tables, minor tweaks (patch-2307: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<dangerous_piper> #asturlinux
<salgado> kiko, can you use your super powers and access https://launchpad.net/people/jalrnc/+edit, so I can see the traceback for the problem reported on #1886?
<sabdfl> salgado: it didn't traceback
<salgado> sabdfl, oh, I saw it in the error logs. looks like you forgot to remove the comma at the end of +edit. ;)
<sabdfl> salgado: no
<kiko> me?
<sabdfl> i just tried that with the comma
<sabdfl> and it failed
<sabdfl> tried it without
<sabdfl> and it worked
<sabdfl> no traceback
<salgado> ah, ok
<kiko> salgado, did you get the traceback?
<salgado> kiko, aparently there's no traceback when accessed by an admin
<kiko> I see
<kiko> salgado, you can probably ask stub to grep the error logs
<salgado> I wonder if it's possible that not accessing it as admin would cause any problem
<kiko> wouldn't it be useful to have the raw logs available?
<salgado> yes, it would
<kiko> salgado, can you email stub CC: launchpad on that topic please?
<bradb> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filexOuCpA.html -- The Joy of Programming
<jblack> mpt: Sorry. worked all night and crashed.
<salgado> kiko, done
* bradb waves bye bye to several more database imports
<bradb> oops, gotta change the docstring
<mpt> jblack: It's ok, I mailed you
<jblack> mpt: yeah. He told me that. :) 
<mpt> any progress?
<jblack> I'm going to tray and track that down tonight if he's on. 
<mpt> cool
<lamont> lifeless: btw, congrats on d-d status
<bradb> later all
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix for bug 1871: /malone/packages is broken. Removes the traversal link. (patch-2308: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<carlos> kiko, hi, I'm back
<carlos> kiko, and I did the glue code to use the fix. The test are passing now
<carlos> now I need to do the whole test run
#launchpad 2005-08-31
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Split the person edit page into more specific one (wikiname, irdid, jabber, passwordchange), allow Person.name changes, make sure admins can't upload SSH keys in behalf of other users. Lots of small tweaks. r=spiv (patch-2309: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<lifeless> lamont: thanks!
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<kiko> carlos, you rock!
<carlos> kiko, test fixed and it's ready to review
<kiko> carlos, I also filed a few bugs based on the script runs
<kiko> carlos, how big is the patch/
<carlos> 166 lines
<carlos> with many sample data and test changes
<carlos> line code, no more than 50-60 lines
<kiko> why don't you mail me a diff?
<carlos> kiko, sure
<carlos> kiko, sent
* ddaa boggles
<ddaa> baz COTM regression...
<kiko> whee
<carlos> seb128 !
<seb128> hey
<seb128> hey carlos :)
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/firefox/+gethelp and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/firefox/+translate get a " Sorry, a system error occurred"
<seb128> is that known? should I put that to malone?
<carlos> seb128, file a bug, please
<seb128> k
<carlos> seb128, thanks
<seb128> np
<carlos> wait
<carlos> that URL does not exists at all
<sabdfl> kiko: there you go. it's only an 8,000 line diff ;-)
<carlos> seb128, it's normal that you get a system error
<kiko> @#!@$!@#!
<carlos> sabdfl, is that the new spec system?
<seb128> carlos: it not existing is the bug :p
<seb128> carlos: try with mozilla-firefox instead of firefox
<carlos> seb128, is that part of launchpad integration?
<kiko> seb128, the source package name is mozilla-firefox, isn't it?
<seb128> kiko: no
<kiko> where's the error?
<sabdfl> carlos: yes
<kiko> no?
<sabdfl> carlos: rather nicely done, too ;-)
<seb128> kiko: it has been rename some time ago
<kiko> kiko@lozenge:~$ apt-get source firefox
<kiko> Reading package lists... Done
<kiko> Building dependency tree... Done
<kiko> E: Unable to find a source package for firefox
<kiko> ah.
<kiko> I didn't know that.
<seb128> kiko: you use hoary?
<kiko> seb128, right, I use hoary.
<carlos> sabdfl, dude, you rock!
<seb128> " firefox (1.0.2-0ubuntu6) breezy; urgency=low
<seb128>  .
<seb128>    * Rename to firefox per MoFo's trademark requirements"
<sabdfl> thanks carlos. next i'll do the support tracker.
<kiko> so the issue is that gina hasn't had a breezy run, and therefore, we don't have breezy package names, seb128 
<seb128> kiko: k, so nothing to worry about, that will be automagically fixed before 5.10, right?
* ddaa hides under a big stone
<ddaa> .oO(that's going to be a rought ride)
<kiko> should be, seb128 
<seb128> thanks
<kiko> carlos, so, big sampledata change -- why?
<carlos> kiko, because I did a .pot import
<ddaa> lifeless: would be nice if you could fix the COTM regressions affecting pybaz before releasing baz-1.5
<kiko> carlos, okay, replying
<carlos> kiko, ok
<kiko> carlos, I have some questions
<kiko> do you have time to answer?
<carlos> sure
<lifeless> ddaa: care to be more specific ? perhaps file bugs ?
<ddaa> cd launchpad/sourcecode/pybaz ; make check
<ddaa> it's not very urgent
<ddaa> it's just that I forgot about them and stumbled upon the problem again (made me loss a little time)
<sabdfl> jamesh: ping
<carlos> kiko, ?
<ddaa> I think all baz .0 releases had bugs that broke pybaz... it's not hard for your to check.
<kiko> carlos, almost there
<sabdfl> kiko: with the review?
<kiko> sabdfl, with carlos' review
<sabdfl> kiko: it would be great to have the specmgr in the next production rollout
<sabdfl> because it brings the new page layout too
<kiko> sabdfl, that's no longer possible because we cut code this morning
<lifeless> you've missed monday, so you have a week to land it.
* kiko wonders what monday lifeless is talking about, but okay
<kiko> carlos, replied.
* kiko waits for carlos
<lifeless> kiko: the cutoffdate for rollouts is just before the meeting
<lifeless> kiko: the rollout happens monday
<kiko> tuesday IIRC, no lifeless?
<lifeless> monday/tuesday, its all the same
<kiko> :)
<carlos> kiko, thanks
<kiko> I'll clean up here while I wait
<sabdfl> kiko: you have executive authority to make the cutoff tonight, if that code passes review
<carlos> kiko, monday at .au :-P
<kiko> carlos, no, wednesday at .au :)
<carlos> hmmm, right
<carlos> kiko, monday at .br!
<carlos> :-)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> it's always monday here
<kiko> reply to my review!
<ddaa> lifeless: sabdfl: https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/roomba/status/python-python-main/events/73/log
<ddaa> I think I'll call it a day now.
<kiko> roooomba
<kiko> ddaa, I always meant to ask
<kiko> why do we test imports before doing them?
<kiko> and is there a chance of a race condition between these events?
<ddaa> caveat: it might blow during the import, or at validation at the end, but there are measurable progress.
<kiko> ERROR: Parsing CVS log 
<kiko> cute :)
<sabdfl> kiko: the autotester tries to work with whatever people have fed it
<sabdfl> that way our team knows which ones will just work
<sabdfl> and they also have debugging feedback from others
<sabdfl> like the branch diff machines from jamesh, for code reviews
<ddaa> kiko: there are various reasons for testing first, some related to implementation issues, other related to workflow, etc. TBH I do not remind the rationale very well :)
<ddaa> * do not recall the rationale
<sabdfl> ddaa: is that a pass or a fail?
<ddaa> so far it's making progress
<ddaa> that is, the bug that previously blocked cvs log parsing appears to have been effectively fixed by yours truly.
<sabdfl> ddaa: well done
<sabdfl> will it automatically try samba as well tonight?
<ddaa> But it still has many opportunity to fail...
<ddaa> samba is another bug
<ddaa> that I will unfortunately do not have the time to fix before london
<lifeless> sabdfl: I'd like to do the bzr pqm support in my public branch, so we get community input. Is that ok ?
<sabdfl> lifeless: go ahead
<lifeless> thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Convert personal bug pages to use the tableview macros; practically no externally visible changes (apart from sortability), minor fixes to tableview template and addition of default columns to make listing_columns optional. (patch-2310: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<ddaa> kiko: it's certainly possible that somebody can do something evil with a CVS repo that breaks cscvs (or even rlog) between the test and the import. But that is also true between two syncs... so there's no additional trouble.
<ddaa> Also, roomba can play staging. This time I only rolled out roomba to get some extra confidence in the code.
<lifeless> kiko: its so that we don't have to be pulling production stuff up/down to fix bugs
<sabdfl> kiko: do you know if a decision was taken to allow people to edit their own name?
<lifeless> kiko: we get autotested results in isolation
<kiko> sabdfl, yes, it's allowed -- see launchpad mail for today
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> i noticed the change in the merge diff, and wondered about it
<kiko> ah, right.
<kiko> salgado's been knocking em off right and left
<kiko> he said you disapproved of his rudimentary condorcet saver, tsk tsk
<sabdfl> hm... that code needs a tweak, so that it knows to redirect you to a sensible place after you rename yourself
<kiko> s/saver/resolver
<sabdfl> as it is, it will leave you in the wrong place altogether
<kiko> I'll complain to him, he's at the door
<sabdfl> we don't have time to implement condorcet properly, he needs to be focused on shipit
<sabdfl> and the ui he described is hideous
<sabdfl> and i never asked for it ;-)
<sabdfl> though i'm glad he took the initiative, i don't want more time spent on it now
<carlos> kiko, there you have the answers :-)
<sabdfl> i'll fix the persn edit thing
<sabdfl> kiko: if you change a name, then you need a class like this as the EditView
<sabdfl> class PersonAdminView(EditView):
<sabdfl>     def changed(self):
<sabdfl>         self.request.response.redirect(canonical_url(self.context))
<sabdfl> that's all
<sabdfl> the point being that otherwise it comes up on the old url
<sabdfl> and the next click fails
<sabdfl> this way, it processes the form, and redirects to the new home page for the person
<sabdfl> it's fixed in the branch you'll review
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: [trivial]  Fix two unresolved names. (patch-34: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> night all
<kiko> sabdfl, yeah, salgado knows already and was going to fix
<sabdfl> kiko: it's fixed
<kiko> trigger-happy sab
<kiko> :)
* kiko landed a couple of checkins today
<kiko> more tomorrow
<kiko> night people
<carlos> kiko-zzz, night
<interalia> is there any chance canonical can release the cscvs they're using to generate the trees at bazaar.ubuntu.com?
<interalia> assuming that's what they're using, that is.
<Grap> PEOPLE WANTS TO FREE ROSETTA , MAKE IT OPEN SOURCE PLEASE!!!
<carlos> interalia, no idea, It's better if you ask it again tomorrow to SteveA, sabdfl or lifeless (perhaps lifeless will be around soon)
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> good night
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: We fix now automatically missing/extra trailing leading whitespaces r=kiko (patch-2311: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<elmo> SCHTUB!
<Keybuk> huh?
<elmo> 02:04 -!- stub [n=stub@203-217-37-199.dyn.iinet.net.au]  has joined #launchpad
<Keybuk> ah
<Keybuk> thought you were speaking in tongues, there
<Keybuk> or, perhaps, speaking after swallowing your tongue
<elmo> haha
<jamesh> interalia: I think most of our changes are in Robert's public tree
<jamesh> interalia: oops.  I was thinking of something else
<Keybuk> right, let's reboot and see whether seb has fixed the figlet-sized fonts
<interalia> jamesh: sooo... that'd be a no then?  I just want to use it locally for projects I'm interested in.  obviously bazaar.ubuntu.com isn't going to have every software project out there.
<interalia> and work would want a local copy, not on a remote website.
<bob2> a) the aim is to have every (Free) software project out there
<bob2> b) the point of arch/baz/bzr is that you can branch from the version on bazaar.canonical.com and work localally
<interalia> bob2: but what I want is a tree tracking upstream with full history (hence the cscvs).
<interalia> if I tag off b.u.c and do a tla/baz logs, that isn't going to show me what the upstream developers have done, right?
<bob2> that's the point of bazaar.canonical.com
<bob2> because that's not what the logs command is for
<jamesh> interalia: the branches at bazaar.ubuntu.com stuff track upstream
<jamesh> interalia: so if you regularly merge from the branch there, you will see what upstream has done
<jamesh> you'd be working the same way if you did your own local CVS import, but this way you also get the same file IDs as other people who branch from bazaar.ubuntu.com
<jamesh> so you can successfully merge with them too
<interalia> jamesh: yeah I know.  I guess I could regularly merge, but I would really rather have the tool.  that way if there's another project I'm interested in that b.u.c doesn't have, we can create it ourselves, without having to involve canonical folks
<jamesh> interalia: cscvs locally won't stop you from having to merge regularly -- you shouldn't be committing your own changes into the branch cscvs manages
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Added Asturian plural forms (patch-2312: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<interalia> jamesh: yep, I know.  we already have multiple branches, one for tracking upstream and one for local development.
<SteveA> lifeless: pong
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Calendar UI improvements, r=BjornT (patch-2313: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> so dudes
<sabdfl> stub: please don't branch for production yet
<sabdfl> i'm waiting for the go-ahead from kiko to land spec-mgmt
<stub> k
<sabdfl> jblack: ping
<jblack> Pong
<jblack> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> jblack: could you draw up a wiki page which lays out a plan to engage the 500 upstream communities for which we have active imports, please?
<sabdfl> we discussed it in brazil, but i haven't seen the plan yet
<sabdfl> then i need you to be in touch with 3 communities per day
<jblack> Sure thing. 
<jblack> I've been working with lifeless, stevea, jdub and mako on reaching people.
<jblack> Our current plans include getting all of gnome imported (about 90% of its done), doing the gnome build process (they have a script that pulls everything from cvs, convert it to bazaar), and show that to the gnome guys. 
<jblack> I'll write that up and the other things we've done in addition to what you've asked for.
<interalia> sabdfl: someone suggested I ask you if canonical is going to release the cscvs used to generate those trees
<sabdfl> interalia: in due course
<sabdfl> at the moment, a lot of it is manual
<sabdfl> when we hit a bump, we have to go and manually jimmy it
<interalia> sabdfl: ok.  I'm just interested in using them here at work to internally track (other) projects we're interested in
<sabdfl> interalia: seems sensible. there's so much *crack* in cvs repositories that i don't think we'll every have a fully automated process
<sabdfl> cvs was just designed to be broken
<interalia> yeah :(
<sabdfl> interalia: if the ones you are interested in are also packaged in ubuntu, then we could add them to our queue
<sabdfl> but no promises as to whether or not it would be successful
<sabdfl> here's how:
<sabdfl>  - go into launchpad, see if there is a product for that upstream already registered
<sabdfl>  - register the product
<sabdfl>  - create a new product series, called MAIN usually
<sabdfl>  - add the source details (cvs repo, module, branch)
<sabdfl> then its in the queue
<interalia> sabdfl: ah :)  well TBH I'd really prefer we had it on-site.  they're for internal use only, so I can't see that we'd ever be publishing them online (and thus confusing things with b.u.com)
<jblack> sabdfl: About the contacting three people a day... I tried that for a couple weeks without much success (that's why I went to the people I mentioned). Do you have suggestions on how to pull it off without looking spammy? 
<sabdfl> interalia: if they are part of ubuntu, then it's no problem, we would get to them anyway in due course, you're just bringing that day forward :-)
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub, hi, were you able to run the whitespace fix script on staging? when will it finish?
<stub> 8.6831 done (320000 of 3685315). eta 10:48:43.452025
<stub> So 10 or 11 hours to go
<carlos> 10 hours?
<carlos> wow
<carlos> stub, thanks for the info
<carlos> stub, one more thing... I think my code changes are not applied to staging, could you force it?
<carlos> force an update
<stub> I've updated the code but not restarted it. I'll bounce it now.
<carlos> oh, ok. Thank you
<stub> It is restarting now
<carlos> cool
<bob2> are people working on making zope instance startup faster?
<stub> Not here they arn't
<stub> I don't think anyone is
<carlos> stub, btw, seems like the staging DB is not up to date
<stub> It isn't - it won't have synced for the last week because of the whitespace migration testing.
<carlos> oh
<carlos> ok
<stub> I can sync it now if that will be a problem (it still won't be ready until tomorrow, so it doesn't matter much)
<carlos> hmm, that's bad then...
<carlos> that means I have a bug in the migration script
<carlos> and I'm missing some cases..
<SteveA> stub: will we need better database hardware sooner to cope with things like the whitespace update?
<SteveA> bob2: if you remove all unnecessary package includes, it starts really fast
<carlos> stub, no, don't worry it will be ready later today for me so I can test what I need to test on staging
<stub> SteveA: Updating several million rows takes time no matter what hardware you have. If we went out and bought a top of the line replacement to emperor now, we could maybe get a 15% improvement. But we don't need it now.
* stub pulls random statistics out of his arse
<bob2> SteveA: oh, good idea
<bob2> SteveA: love your poem, too
<SteveA> aroldo got martijn faassen to write a sonnet for this year's europython
<SteveA> his python poetry project is coming along very slowly
<stub> Asuka on the other hand might need an upgrade - it was lobotimized recently (lost a CPU and 1GB RAM), but I'm not fussed about it atm.
<SteveA> is pound working out okay?
* carlos -> breakfast
<stub> Pound is running fine - no problems there as far as I'm aware (I don' t have access to the production install)
<SteveA> so, no pressure to move to squid there
<stub> Not unless we want caching, no.
<SteveA> the main cacheables will be the RDF (served up separately) and the front page (slashdot material)
<jordi> hi
<jordi> hey mark, thanks for replying to mikel.
<jordi> I'm quite excited about the Asturian team
<sivang> morning all
<SteveA> when i first saw it, i thought it was a typo for "austrian" :-/
<SteveA> then again, i get "austrian" and "australian" confused too
<jordi> SteveA: hehe
<jordi> let's many more non-dialect languages in the Iberian Peninsula than people think. :)
<sivang> morning jordi , 'sup?
<jordi> Another I have no hope for, although I love it, is Aragonese. In a desperate attempt, I wrote its locale data (an_ES)
<jordi> hi sivang
<carlos> jordi, please, next time don't accept emails like the one from Alfonso, it's too big for a mailing list
<carlos> jordi, btw, good morning
<jordi> I didn't
<jordi> Or did I?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> that sucks then....
<jordi> No, I didn't.
<carlos> we should reduce the size of the attachments
<jordi> nod
<jordi> let me do it
<carlos> jordi, thank you
<carlos> jordi, more than 100KB is too much
<jordi> carlos: did it hit the list?
<carlos> jordi, I think so
<carlos> I'm still downloading it
<jordi> I only see the non-attachment version hitting the list, while we got the mailman request mails (two of them)
<jordi> carlos: that's the mailman copy
<carlos> really?
<carlos> hmmm
<jordi> yeah
<carlos> then I have a problem with my imap server
<jordi> why?
<jordi> no, you're downloading the full copy, but only daf, you and me are getting it.
<carlos> yeah, it was my imap server + evolution
<jordi> oh
<jordi> go evo :)
<carlos> jordi, it got stalled
<carlos> and I thought it was downloading  a huge email
<jordi> it was big, but not as much :)
<carlos> jordi, after 1 hour waiting....
<jordi> lol
<jordi> carlos: current rosetta-users@ limit is 40Kb. Sounds like enough.
<carlos> jordi, yeah
<carlos> They should not send the .po and .pot files there
<jordi> via another channel, I learn that Wesnoth 1.0, due very very soon, will be fully translated to only four languages.
<jordi> German, Swedish, English...
<jordi> ... and Latin!
<jordi> That translation is quite big, and someone found the time to do it for a dead language. :)
<sabdfl> jordi: you're welcome. can you help with his LOCALE?
<jordi> do you mean the plural forms bit? I don't see any other question regarding the ast locale
<jordi> it should be in glibc already, I believed
* jordi checks this.
<jordi> oh damn
<jordi> it seems Glibc locales don't, only belocs.
<jordi> moving Ubuntu (and Debian) to belocs-locales-data for breezy+1 is going to be my #1 goal.
<jordi> sabdfl: ok, how do we handle missing locales in ubuntu? Do langpacks take care of that?
<carlos> jordi, don't think so
<carlos> jordi, langpacks create the locales based on glibc's data
<jordi> carlos: it wouldn't be *that* hard anyway.
<jordi> what do you mean with "create"?
<carlos> jordi, is better if you add it directly to glibc
<jordi> localedef?
<carlos> jordi, the generation
<jordi> carlos: that takes a long time, always... could be late for breezy+1 even, if Drepper has a bad semester.
<carlos> jordi, the binary files that localegen creates
<carlos> jordi, the only way I see to do it is to add language packs for that language
<carlos> before the release
<jordi> carlos: nod. Why wouldn't an Asturian langpack be able to provide a /usr/share/i18n/locales/ast_ES file?
<carlos> jordi, the problem is if you don't have a language pack before release
<jordi> that localedef/locale-gen can use to generate it?
<carlos> we cannot/shouldn't add new packages post release
<carlos> only updates
<jordi> oh. Right. That sucks... Hmm, what can we do about this particular case?
<carlos> jordi, ask pitti
<jordi> I guess translating Asturian w/o a locale would be quite futile
<carlos> jordi, but I suppos it's ok to add empty packages while that's done
<jordi> oh good.
<carlos> jordi, ask pitti, he's on charge of that
<jordi> I need to contact the Asturian guys and try to get them a ISO 639-2 code. They comply with the requisites a lot better than Aragonese, for example.
<jordi> They only have a 639-3 right now.
<carlos> jordi, anyway, a 639-3 code is enough
<carlos> jordi, and that will take a lot of time...
<jordi> not really
<jordi> I got "an" assigned in little more than 3 months.
<carlos> jordi, dude, that's a lot of time in Ubuntu's time :-)
<jordi> I know it's enough. "at" would be better though. :)
<jordi> they can start with ast, switch to whatever they get later.
<jordi> It's just a personal wish, don't worry :)
<carlos> jordi, yeah, that will be a good challenge to Rosetta, rename a language code without introducing duplicates.... 
<jordi> good :)
<\sh> can someone add "gajim" to the malone sourcepackages? :) thx
<\sh> and add a direct assignment to MOTU team for this? (is it possible?)
<WaterSevenUb> I'm receiving this error over and over when trying to translate gnome-app-install
<WaterSevenUb> Proxy Error
<WaterSevenUb> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<WaterSevenUb> The proxy server could not handle the request POST /distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/update-notifier/+pots/update-notifier/pt/+translate.
<WaterSevenUb> Reason: Error reading from remote server
<WaterSevenUb> any idea?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, hmmm, the server is up
<\sh> hmm...I just assigned a new malone bug to my account...but it doesn't show up in my "assigned bugs" list
<carlos> wow, the amount of requests to add new languages too Rosetta is being really high this month
<carlos> jordi, Friulian
<carlos> :-)
<BjornT> stub: can you check the error logs and see if WaterSevenUb's failed request is there?
<jordi> carlos: friwhat?
<jordi> carlos: I mailed mikel asking about their glibc data.
<carlos> jordi, the new language
* jordi checks
<jordi> oh, I see
<jordi> yet another Italian language. :)
<jordi> carlos: should I ask for plural form data? (and warn about locale data?)
<carlos> jordi, yes, please
<carlos> and check if the isocode list has that language with that code
<carlos> if they don't have that they should ask for it before we add it
<jordi> it does
<jordi> fur
<sabdfl> carlos: why can't we add a language after release?
<jordi> sabdfl: it'd be NEW
<carlos> sabdfl, new package addition
<sabdfl> we can do tht
<carlos> sabdfl, we are supposed to deliver only updates
<sabdfl> a new language is an update :-)
<carlos> sabdfl, pitti said we should not
<sabdfl> ok, just let him know i think we should if we could
<jordi> sabdfl: in the specific case of Asturian, I'm going to get him add an empty langpack preemptively :)
<jordi> + write their libc locale stuff so it's usable
<carlos> sabdfl, ok, we can add new language packs post release
<jordi> yay. :)
* Kinnison heads out for lunch, on cell if needed
<kiko_> falem mal mas falem de mim
<carlos> kiko, morning, superkiko!
<kiko> sabdfl, I'm afraid the chance of me oking the specs machine for landing today is definitely zero :)
<kiko> sabdfl, do you have another branch up for review, or is this the only one?
<sabdfl> kiko: only this one
<sabdfl> kiko: zero because of problems in the branch, or time managment?
<sabdfl> time constraints, rather
<kiko> because it's a very large branch, and it will take a long time to review, and it's a risky landing for our rosetta 1.0 week
* BjornT heads out for a bike ride
<kiko> what's with all this launchpad biking!
<jordi> do we have a draft of the Rosetta 1.0 announcement? I'm thinking we could post a draft in rosetta-users, and get translations from them.
<kiko> yes
<kiko> it's in the wiki IIRC, right carlos?
<SteveA> bjorn is a vilnius cycle master
<kiko> didn't know that, SteveA -- road or mountain?
<jordi> canonical wiki?
<kiko> carlos, how is d) shaping up
<carlos> yes
<SteveA> road and forest i think
<jordi> cool
<SteveA> lithuania has no mountains
<kiko> SteveA, I meant "\1 bike"
<SteveA> kiko: i don't know, need to ask bjorn
<carlos> kiko, not started yet, I'm doing some db maintainment atm related with language packs
<kiko> carlos, okay -- if you get it in early I'd help review and get it cherry-picked, because it's a 10-liner
<mpt> jordi: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaOneDotZeroAnnouncement
<carlos> jordi, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaOneDotZeroAnnouncement
<mpt> snap!
<carlos> mpt, you win!
<carlos> kiko, sure
<carlos> kiko, but perhaps it's too late to cherrypick it today.... stub?
<sabdfl> stub: please don't branch yet
<carlos> stub, will you be around for an extra hour at least?
<kiko> carlos, oh, it can stage for the weekend and cherrypick monday, it's no big deal
<carlos> ok
<kiko> carlos, so language pack generation, only tomorrow?
<jordi> when is this announcement going out?
<carlos> not sure
<kiko> jordi, when language packs roll out successfully.
<carlos> kiko, I will be out of town without Internet access until Sunday night
* kiko just /knows/ there's going to be another showstopper
<carlos> kiko, and staging is still running the migration script (again)
<kiko> carlos, leave an at job to generate the language packs and put them somewhere?
<carlos> kiko, I think I will be able to execute the language pack creation before leaving 
<carlos> I'm using staging for that
<kiko> neat.
<carlos> and it should be ready an hour before I leave
<kiko> let's hope
<carlos> but anyway... I cannot check them until Monday...
<kiko> stub's ETA seemed a bit hand-wavy
<jordi> carlos: where are you going?
<kiko> talk to pitti, perhaps he can check them for you (yeah, I know)
<carlos> jordi, Denia and Alicante
<carlos> kiko, you told me that I should not do that :-)
<kiko> I know
<jordi> carlos: cool
<carlos> kiko, pitti will be offline too
<carlos> so...
* kiko sighs
<kiko> okay
<carlos> also I detected a couple of details that we should fix too
<carlos> are not critical, but should be fixed
<carlos> we are not wrapping the .po files like gettext does under some conditions
<kiko> carlos, is bug 1896 a showstopper?
<carlos> and we always add the plural forms header, and it should be there only when we have plural forms...
<jordi> it doesn't harm to haev it anyway, right?
<carlos> kiko, no
<carlos> jordi, right
<jordi> (ie, not a showstopper)
<carlos> jordi, but produces unneeded updates
<jordi> right
<kiko> okay
* carlos -> lunch
<jordi> duck
<jordi> fuck, even!
<jordi> I've been publiciting mailman-admin@lists.ubuntu.com as the way to ask for new translation mailing lists
<jordi> A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
<jordi> recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:
<jordi>   mailman-admin@lists.ubuntu.com
<jordi>     local delivery failed
<jordi> who should I bug?
<kiko> elmo, 
<elmo> no, jdub
<kiko> elmo, I just got a related failure which is pretty odd
<kiko> emailed it to you
<kiko> well, related in the sense that it's an smtp server message too :)
* salgado tries a merge with 1.5G RAM and no swap
<kiko> 1.5 dude, that's the way to go
<SteveA> elmo: ping
<mpt> What's the easiest way to calculate the Content-Length for a form submission in a pagetest?
<salgado> mpt, I guess you don't need to calculate it. just remove the Content-Length line
<mpt> ah, that might work
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<mpt> salgado: Not as long as kiko is kiko-phone
<carlos> salgado, if it's a submit you need that header, right?
<carlos> mpt, you can always count the number of characters you have in the submission section :-)
<bradb> morning
<salgado> carlos, no, you don't need that. look at foaf/00-createaccount.txt
<carlos> salgado, dude, you don't know how good would be to know that sometime ago while I was changing some forms....
<salgado> carlos, well, I never wanted to know that, so I think it's better to leave the request without it. and as I said, you don't really /need/ it
<carlos> salgado, will do it with next time. Thank you
<salgado> why it would have helped to know that value?
<carlos> no, to know that is not a mandatory field
<carlos> salgado, ;-)
<salgado> ah, I thought you said you wanted to know that value, and that was the reason you kept using it. duh me
<mpt> carlos: Not if they're full of "..."s
<carlos> mpt, the submission??
<mpt> yes.
<carlos> mpt, how is that possible?
<carlos> mpt, I thought the POST cannot use '...' for the submitted values....
<mpt> carlos: see standalone/xx-product-add.txt
<carlos> mpt, I don't see anything different on it....
<mpt> It's full of "..."s
<salgado> SteveA, ping?
<SteveA> sabdfl: 
<SteveA> salgado: 
* SteveA typoed the completion
<salgado> SteveA, so, now it's possible to change a person's name, but it's an autogenerated form that does that
<salgado> then, when you change your name you still see your old URL, and all links point to that URL too
<salgado> then, all the links become 404s
<salgado> SteveA, can I fix that without a redirect?
<SteveA> salgado: let me try to understand better
<SteveA> so, i can get this form that allows me to change my name
<SteveA> what's the url of that form for the user 'stevea' ?
<salgado> SteveA, http://localhost:8086/people/stevea/+edit
<mpt> kiko: Editing a project already uses the standard edit form
<mpt> kiko: So do you want to re-review?
<SteveA> okay.  so i edit my name in that form.  what url do i go to next?
<kiko> mpt, rock. ask salgado for an over-the-shoulder
<SteveA> them form submits to stevea/+edit
<SteveA> the form submits to stevea/+edit
<SteveA> assuming it validates, what happens next?
<salgado> SteveA, exactly. it submits to the same page and gives you that standard "Updated on Aug 26, 2005 2:04:36 PM" message
<SteveA> do you want it to redirect at this point?
<mpt> salgado: Do you have time to do that over-the-shoulder now?
<SteveA> i'd suggest to redirect to the new /+edit page
<salgado> SteveA, yes, I could do that, but then you lose the message, no?
<bradb> BjornT: Any chance of some MSR love today?
<salgado> mpt, sure. let me just sort this out with SteveA 
<SteveA> salgado: we have a spec to do messages properly.  stub wrote the spec in brazil.  we need to get that implemented for this all to work well.
<SteveA> what generates the "updated" message?
<salgado> SQLObjectEditView.update()
* SteveA looks at code
<SteveA> salgado: so, you could make the redirect include an extra ?updated=some-date-time after the +edit
<SteveA> and make this particular edit form detect that, and display the message if so
<SteveA> that would make this form work well, as a workaround for the edit forms not using the advanced abuse-safe messages
<salgado> SteveA, okay, this seems fine as a workaround
<SteveA> it will require no changes to the base SQLObjectEditView, i think
<SteveA> and if you use the ctime representation of the datetime, then it won't be available for arbitrary abuse
<salgado> SteveA, but there's another thing: if you change your name twice, you'll get this error ( https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileIvaE7g.html) in the logs. although everything seems to work fine
<SteveA> like if you used a string
<SteveA> that error looks to me like what happens when your browser stops a connection and starts a new one before that connection is finished
<SteveA> like if you press "stop" or "escape" in firefox
<salgado> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file5yYims.html
<salgado> this is the redirect code
<SteveA> don't worry about that error in the error log
<SteveA> it is not significant
<salgado> okay
<SteveA> it will happen if you have a long request and you quit the browser or press the "stop" button before it is finished
<SteveA> i expect this happens if the browser sees the redirect, and then just disconnects immediately, or something like that
<SteveA> salgado: all sorted?
<salgado> SteveA, yep. thank you. :)
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> mpt: available?
<SteveA> hi corey
<mpt> SteveA: Yes
<rbelem> ian_brasil: 
<ian_brasil> ola rbelem
<ian_brasil> ola people ...here is Ian from the Brazil team
<ian_brasil> we have a sort of observation about launchpad
<ian_brasil> there doesn't seem to be a focus for the translations on rosetta
<rbelem> hi ian_brasil 
<ian_brasil> hi rodrigo
<ian_brasil> it seems any translator can choose whatever she/he wants to an go for it
<kiko-afk> heya ian_brasil 
<ian_brasil> hi kiko
<ian_brasil> we were sort of throwing the following idea around
<ian_brasil> Each translation team will have a tool which lists priority packets to translat
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, i think i'll review MSR today
<bradb> great
<ian_brasil> the admin will have the ability
<WaterSevenUb> (ian_brasil: in that sense... packages that are from MAIN should have some sort of symbol to identify them since translators also get lost in UNIVERSE packages, am I right?)
<ian_brasil> yes it can be this...the translation team admin can list which are most important in the context of the country team 
<ian_brasil> Members of the team can then be assigned to each package
<WaterSevenUb> (ian_brasil: and in my perspective, MAIN should get more focus than UNIVERSE...)
<ian_brasil> I agree...so maybe the tool lists priority packages || responsible for translating || % translated 
<ian_brasil> when this is 100% the package is passed to the  revision control team 
<ian_brasil> which will guarantee a level of quality control 
<kiko-afk> so a process workflow for translation teams, effectively
<ian_brasil> exactly this...
<rbelem> ;-)
<kiko-afk> ian_brasil, I'd suggest you start off by writing a specification in the launchpad wiki
<kiko-afk> have carlos and mark take a look at it, and we can work on improving it
<kiko-afk> if it looks good we can try fitting it in for the last quarter of this year
<kiko-afk> there are already a few review specs 
<kiko-afk> but they aren't really up-to-date with the translation team implementation
<kiko-afk> look at RosettaWorkflow to start off 
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> something goes wrong on production
<carlos> all pages give system errors....
<carlos> kiko-afk, ?
<kiko-afk> carlos, I just heard some email with production falling over
<kiko-afk> carlos, did you tell stub to /not/ update staging with production data over the weekend?
<kiko-afk> we'll just loose our changes otherwise...
<carlos> kiko-afk, staging is not being updated since last week
<kiko-afk> ah, ok.
<kiko-afk> only codewise?
<jordi> carlos: have a look at my blog ;)
* SteveA --> gym
<carlos> kiko-afk, right
<carlos> only code
<carlos> kiko-afk, I suppose someone is working on the production issue we have atm, right?
<kiko-afk> carlos, not afaik
<kiko> elmo, can you check to see what's up with production?
* kiko sighs
<kiko> lifeless, SteveA: ping
<elmo> does anyone know offhand where the error logs are?
<kiko> not really. 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [not r=kiko]  specification tracker (patch-2314: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com, mpt@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
* kiko sighs
<kiko> elmo, any news?
<carlos> elmo, kiko could be that the db server is down?
<mpt> "not r=kiko"?
* mpt finally sends his branch off to PQM
<carlos> mpt, just in time, I'm starting with the trivial change to add multiline suggestions
<salgado> mpt, so, no name validation in the UI for products?
<kiko> name validation is so yesterdays
<mpt> salgado: Not part of this branch, I actually want to get some other work done :-)
<mpt> Feel free to report a bug in Malone
<mpt> oh, wait
<elmo> kiko: bounced
<salgado> mpt, dude, that's a 2min task, I showed it to you. :P
<mpt> kiko: Did you assign those other "should use standard forms" bugs to me?
<elmo> if anything beyond launchpad.net needs bounced, pls shout
<elmo> authserver seems to have survived
<kiko> elmo, what do you think happened?
<kiko> mpt, not yet, but I could
<kiko> mpt, you are now
<rbelem> kiko: look this https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/WorkflowForTranslationTeams
<WaterSevenUb> rbelem: (hhmm.. packets=packages)
<rbelem> WaterSevenUb: ops... 
<WaterSevenUb> rbelem: or even..... templates instead.
<WaterSevenUb> rbelem: i guess...
<kiko> rbelem, nice start. I would suggest you get jordi to work on that spec with you, because he has good experience working on teams
<sabdfl> carlos: any idea what happened to the encfs template?
<carlos> sabdfl, yes, I was looking to fix it when production went offline
<sabdfl> what happened?
<carlos> sabdfl, I implemented a way to "hide" potemplates (really useful for Ubuntu)
<carlos> and seems like that field has wrong data for that potemplate
<sabdfl> erm... that does not sound encouraging. what is the field? how was it added? how many other potemplates might have been hidden accidentally?
<carlos> I will review all products now, don't think anything else should be affected by that
<carlos> sabdfl, it's potemplate.iscurrent
<carlos> is not a new db field
<sabdfl> why is it useful for ubuntu?
<carlos> that's the problem, seems like at the beginning it was set to false in some products
<sabdfl> can we not set it to true if potemplate.product is not null?
<carlos> sabdfl, to fix things like: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gtk+2.0/+pots
<carlos> sabdfl, if we have someone with db rights, yes
<carlos> sabdfl, until we implement the potemplate merge feature, there is no other way to fix that problem
<carlos> (the one noted on gtk+)
<sabdfl> hmm... what's causing all of those gtk+ potemplates to be created instead of being recognised as the same template?
<WaterSevenUb> rbelem: what is your idea of revision/review control? The administrator of the team could assign directly translators that should be responsible for translating that package or there should be somehow a way to form a Review Team, constituted by more experienced translators?
<carlos> sabdfl, that gtk+ has a tar.gz stored inside the source package and the directory used depends on the version of the release
<carlos> sabdfl, so it detects it as a new .pot location and does not reuses previous one
<carlos> I need to think on a smart algorithm to prevent this
<carlos> sabdfl, the problem is that we got many gtk+ releases imported since breezy development started
<rbelem> WaterSevenUb: thanks ;-)
<ian_brasil> the review team needs to be made up of more experienced translators
<rbelem> WaterSevenUb: well, based on experience translators can be reviewers
<rbelem> WaterSevenUb: every people can pick a template to translate
<ian_brasil> a miminum number of translations to become a reviewer then ?...but how will this guarantee quality control?
<WaterSevenUb> ian_brasil: min no. of translations + administrator choice
<kiko> reviewers should be explicitly nominated
<rbelem> maybe, if the translators get good "grades" from others reviewers
<rbelem> kiko: something like comunitycouncil
<sabdfl> carlos: i think we need to be more careful with the distrorelease imports
<rbelem> ;-)
<sabdfl> we should not create templates automatically
<sabdfl> we should rather log warnings, and let the admins create a mapping file for new templates
<carlos> sabdfl, encfs is fixed: https://launchpad.net/products/encfs/+series/main/+translations
<sabdfl> carlos: will you reply to his mail then? thanks
<sabdfl> so here's how it would work
<carlos> sabdfl, that will save me a lot of work, I still need to review more than 290 templates....
<carlos> sabdfl, sure, will answer it now
<sabdfl> on the first import pass, it would import all the potemplates that it already knows about, and it would generate a file like this:
<carlos> sabdfl, and will send to stub the sql sentence to fix anyother product with this problem
<sabdfl>  ubuntu breezy gtk+2.0 gtk+2.0-16 UNKNOWN
<sabdfl> we could then edit that file, and tell it what to do with that
<sabdfl> either ADD or MERGE gtk+2.0-X
<sabdfl> then on the next pass, it could create the new potemplate, if it was told, or know to merge it in to the existing one we told it
<sabdfl> make sense?
<sabdfl> in fact, that data could be stored in the db
<sabdfl> and exposed through the web
<sabdfl> so every day, we could see what new templates were notices
<sabdfl> noticed, even
<carlos> sabdfl, yeah, makes sense
<sabdfl> and tell the system what to do with them
<sabdfl> that way, we won't have cruft building up
<carlos> I'm planning to expend some extra time with the attach script so I could look at it when language packs are "perfect"
<kiko> sabdfl, you seem to have regressed /products/* in the patch you just landed.
<kiko> visit http://localhost:8086/real-index.html
<kiko> click on the view link next to gnomebaker
<kiko> oh
<kiko> that's hardcoded, ignore me
* kiko considers adding these to sampledata
<bradb> SteveA: Would it be useful to add a "launchbag:foo" TALES adapter? e.g. if you wanted to access the "current" bugtask in a portlet, you could simply to something like "request/launchbag:bug/..."
<bradb> SteveA: An example use case is a URL like $bug_url/foos/+new. The context of the +new view is FooSet, and since FooSet doesn't know anything about the "current" bug (well, actually, it's a bugtask, but that's because I've just changed the URLs on my local branch), there appears to be now way to place the relevant portlets in the page, because they're registered against a bug (now a bugtask, because of the contextualization of the U
<carlos> mpt, did you send the merge request?
<bradb> It'd be nice to just do tal:content="structure request/launchbag:bugtask/@@+portlet-actions", I think
<bradb> And I'll implement it now, if you say yes.
* bradb goes for lunch, in the meantime
<sladen> SteveA: ack
<sabdfl> cheers all. kde conference calls
* Kinnison wonders if celso has gotten into the UK yet
<kiko-fud> heya sladen 
<Kinnison> I am teh_summon0r g0d
<kiko-fud> humm
<kiko-fud> Kinnison, he should have arrived by now I imagine
<kiko-fud> wtf
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: I asked on here, and 30 seconds later the phone rings and he's arrived
* Kinnison laughs
<Kinnison> he got bumped in GRU and then missed his connection in portugal
<Kinnison> He has *just* arrived in terminal 1
* Kinnison has chili con carne for him for when he gets here
* Kinnison 's Rob makes good chili
<kiko-fud> argh
<kiko-fud> Kinnison, bumped to the next plane or something?
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: aye
<Kinnison> He's in London now and heading for the underground
<Kinnison> He'll be here around 9 or so
<kiko-fud> so unlucky
* Kinnison will be sure to give him plenty of good food and a day of good partying to make him feel better
<Kinnison> Tomorrow is the start of the Debian-UK BBQ
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  reviewer comment fixes (patch-2315: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<cyberix> Can I use Rosetta to translate GNUnet and related projects, even if they are not in Ubuntu main nor in restricted?
<kiko-fud> cyberix, of course -- rosetta is not ubuntu-specific at all
<kiko-fud> just create the products and ask jordi to set up the templates
<cyberix> What do you mean by "create the products"?
<cyberix> jordi is a bot?
<carlos> cyberix, I suppose he wish that, but no, he's a person :-)
<carlos> cyberix, jordi@ubuntu.com
<jordi> carlos: please use @canonoical.com
<carlos> cyberix, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ I think it will help you a bit until you can talk with jordi
<carlos> jordi, oh, ok
<cyberix> :-D
<jordi> unfortunately I'm 100% human
<jordi> It'd be cool to havea part of me doing automated work
<jordi> hello, just got home
<jordi> good news, I have a glibc locale file for Asturian :)
<cyberix> Well there could atleast be a system to create the projects that a human would then confirm by clicking on a button
<cyberix> or they could be created by default and then just remove, if they are not apropriate.
<kiko> cyberix, setting up the project is a teensy bit involved, so for now it's better done with human intervention, but it's not the best workflow, I agree
<cyberix> How would the translation work then? I mean, me, the system or someone else would have to send the translations to http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/translation/ , which is the standard way of doing GNU translations.
<cyberix> How does the other GNU projects being translated do this?
* bradb boggles at the size of the spec machine patch
<bradb> SteveA: ping
<cyberix> Is there an automatic way of adding packages from Ubuntu universe for translation? (In the sense that I only have to request them)
<salgado> cyberix, no, we don't have a per-request automated way to do this, but we have something to do this for all sections (including universe) periodically. the only problem is that its run depends on another script running
<salgado> this should happen soon, anyway. 
<carlos> cyberix, they should be there
<carlos> cyberix, if you think something is not there, file a bug report against rosetta
<carlos> salgado, that only happens for new additions to universe
<carlos> since last sync we did a month or two ago, right?
<cyberix> I'm asking this for GNUnet 0.7.0, which is going to be released soon, along with latest gnunet-gtk and libextractor. I suppose they will then be packaged for Debian and "migrate"(?) to Ubuntu universe.
<cyberix> I want to translate them after this has happened
<salgado> carlos, yes, but until we have gina running we can't be sure that we have everything. 
<cyberix> How long will it take for the package released in Debian to get into Ubuntu universe?
<carlos> salgado, right
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you on Monday
<carlos> kiko, do you need anything from me?
<salgado> carlos, he's on the phone
<carlos> well, anyway, I need to be on time for the train
<carlos> salgado, I will have my mobile phone with me, tell him to call me if he needs anything
<carlos> see you!
<bradb> BjornT: how's the MSR review looking?
<BjornT> bradb: i've started reviewing it, but it's not finished yet. should finish it tonight, though.
<bradb> ok, cool
<kiko> whew
<kiko> long phoe call
<elmo> does anyone know if you can index timestampes usefully in postgres?
<jordi> kiko: hey man
* bradb runs make check on portlet mania, the finale
<kiko> hey jordi 
<jordi> kiko: can you make kelemeng owner of the ubuntu-l10n-hu team? TIA
<kiko> sure
<jordi> kiko: k, tell me when you're done so I send the reply
<kiko> jordi, can you approve him as a member first?
<kiko> he also needs to merge
<BjornT> bradb: review mail sent
<bradb> thanks
<kiko> jordi, he needs to merge, btw
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/people/?name=kelemen&searchfor=all
<kiko> jordi, done -- I had to file a bug in foaf first though :-(
<jordi> kiko: ah well
<jordi> thanks mate
<dePOLL> do you sirs and madams of launchpad use arch right now as a revision control system?
<salgado> dePOLL, we use baz (http://bazaar.canonical.com)
<dePOLL> already? thought you planned to switch over whenever version2 is out
<bradb> yes and yes
<dePOLL> so you said "the hell with our plans" or did i miss the bzr 2 release? :)
<bradb> no and no
<mpt> dePOLL, we use baz, planning to switch to bzr in the next few months
<bradb> The plan was to switch to bzr as soon as it's ready for us. In the meantime, we're using baz, or rather, it's using us.
<bradb> salgado! Can I bribe you for a review today?
<bradb> portlet mania, the finale
<dePOLL> i see. and are you happy with it or is it just as a mercedes employee driving a mercedes because its company kinda produces it?
* mpt shushes bradb
<salgado> bradb, sorry, but I can't do it today
<bradb> Okay, no worries, I'll queue it, thanks.
<mpt> We are honored to sacrifice ourselves for the cause of Bazaar, dePOLL
<bradb> SteveA: ping
<bradb> kiko: was it you that last edited tales.txt? I've got a nasty conflict to resolve here, because that massive chunk of tales.txt was moved into a more sane location (displaying-paragraphs-of-text.txt), so I wanted to make sure that I copy over the right chunk of what's in tales.txt.
<bradb> I've copied the affected chunks and diff'd, but I thought i'd double check: was it just the "Linkifying the text. First, converting URLs into links:" section that was added?
* lamont looks around for lifeless
<salgado> lifeless, elmo: pqm needs to be killed again. 
<elmo> salgado: done
<salgado> elmo, ta :-)
<ddaa> dePOLL: TBH, I think the general level of discontent here with baz is quite reasonable. Except for a few, like bradb.
<ddaa> also, we are using the system in a quite agressive way. Many branches, chaotic merge patterns, big code base, very big history.
<ddaa> There are a few large problems which are well identified, with the inventory system, remote access, and merge algorithms, all of which are being actively worked on in bazaar2
<bradb> later all
#launchpad 2005-09-01
<elmo> staging's going down
<kiko> bradb-away, right.
<kiko> bradb-away, I added tests for linkification
<elmo> staging's back
<kiko> thanks elmo 
<kiko> elmo, did something happen to staging? 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko for most, r=salgado for /projects/+new]  Makes /projects/+new use an autogenerated form; fixes bug 1502, bug 1847, and an unreported system error from that classic film 'When Project Names Collide'; adds stats for /products; cleans up various misspellings and unfortunate language. (patch-2316: mpt@canonical.com)
<elmo> kiko: nothing interesting, I'm just rearranging hard disks to cope with failures elsewhere
<kiko> elmo, did you have to bounce the database? carlos was running a migration script on it..
<elmo> kiko: it wasn't intentional
<elmo> turned out some redunant power supplies aren't as redudant as they said on the tin
<elmo> sorry for the inconvenience, but there's not much we could have done to avoid it
<ddaa> fuck, python import failed, with baz commit failure... no error message
<ddaa> I blame elmo.
<kiko> elmo, it's okay -- I didn't mean "have" in that sense, but in the sense of "did it happen"
<kiko> elmo, now that I know it did, however, I'm going to cry
<ddaa> wtf??? it looks like it never actually started???
<ddaa> nothing in the tree
<ddaa> nothing in the archive
<ddaa> makes no sense...
<ddaa> ... at all
<ddaa> lifeless: are you playing dirty tricks on me or something?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Adding some sampledata to make the front page not link to 404s any longer (patch-2317: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<ddaa> well... *starts the import again*
<mpt> Anyone: What's the context/required: magic for "anyone except an admin"?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix the person-edit view to preserve the message displayed by the edit view when we redirect to their new canonical_url (as a consequence of a name change). r=kiko (patch-2318: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<\sh> good morning :)
<\sh> who is responsible for include po files into rosetta?
<kiko-zzz> \sh_away, it's either jordi or carlos. 
<jordi> I'm leaving for the rest of the weekend.
<jordi> laters.
#launchpad 2005-09-02
<Burgundavia> ok, that is an odd error
<Burgundavia> when I click on any page, it forces me to login again
<Burgundavia> hmm, nev mind
<Virtuall> :)
<lifeless> lamont-away: pong
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: pong
<BjornT> lifeless: pqm seems to have hung
<robotgeek> hi
<robotgeek> launchpad says this bug "https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1138" is fixed, but maybe it's not?
<SteveA> how do you mean?
<SteveA> do you mean that someone has marked it as fixed, but it isn't really fixed?
<robotgeek> SteveA: i get the same error, i filed a new bug. is that okay?
<SteveA> or do you mean that no one has marked it as fixed, but launchpad is wrongly saying it is fixed
<robotgeek> it says fixed
<SteveA> i see that
<SteveA> what i'm trying to find out is, are you saying that launchpad is working incorrectly?
<robotgeek> no, i am saying that someone marked it as wrongly fixed
<SteveA> or are you saying that the package in ubuntu Universe is still broken although it has been marked fixed
<SteveA> okay
<robotgeek> so, it was okay to file a new bug, right?
<SteveA> i'm afraid the wrong people are on this channel to talk about that with you
<SteveA> you'll want to talk about it on #ubuntu-devel i think
<robotgeek> SteveA: oh okay, sorry!
<SteveA> no worries
<robotgeek> SteveA: so u guys made launchpad :) cool
<SteveA> yep, this is the channel for launchpad users and developers to talk about developing launchpad itself
<robotgeek> SteveA: okay. me off to ubuntu-devel now. thanks, and sorry abt that!
<SteveA> good luck
<SteveA> hi james
<jamesh> hi
<SteveA> did you hear about the mess with the gettext validation checks?
<jamesh> no
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> well, it turns out that the library you wrapped for use in python has these validation checks
<jamesh> yeah
<SteveA> but the program that creates .mo files has its very own validation checks
<SteveA> and these are different
<jamesh> they would be different versions of the same code
<SteveA> they do different things, anyway
<SteveA> because this caused the langpack generation to fail
<SteveA> until some fixing up of data had been done -- trailing whitespace checks iiuc
<SteveA> i was wondering if you can look into the differences in what the mo generation program does, and what your library does
<SteveA> and see if it is feasible to improve what is wrapped
<jamesh> the pygettextpo code is using the gettext-0.14.2 code, because that was the first version of gettext that exposed the desired API
<SteveA> rather than us duplicate stuff in python
<SteveA> carlos and kiko know the full story 
<jamesh> the copy of msgfmt would be from gettext-0.14.1 (what is packaged in hoary)
<jamesh> Once breazy is rolled out onto the servers, I was planning on updating pygettextpo to not use its own copy of the code, and just dynamically link against the libgettextpo library
<jamesh> which would ensure that Rosetta's checks match the gettext command line utilities
<SteveA> it seems there are still some checks missing from the library, though
<SteveA> but, that sounds like a good thing
<SteveA> can you mail the launchpad list saying what you're thinking of?
<SteveA> this will keep kiko and carlos in the loop
<SteveA> unfortunately, this has been a big deal, as it has delayed the 1.0 launch of rosetta
<jamesh> one option would be to not perform the validity checks when producing .mo files, since the checks have theoretically been done already
<SteveA> that would also have produced poor quality langpacks in this case
<jamesh> actually, the trailing white space checks probably aren't handled by the check_format() method, since it just does format string checks
<jamesh> I'll see if I can find the where the whitespace check is done
<cprov> lifeless: ping, is PQM has hung again ? (or still being ...)
<kiko> yeah, it's hung.
<kiko> jamesh, I think the whitespace check is done in msgfmt itself.
<cprov> kiko: hi duderino
<kiko> hey man
<kiko> how's england?
<cprov> kiko: most of england saw til now is related to airport, train and debian UK life, prety good ;)
* cprov needs more powerrrr (chorus: why are we power-slaves ?)
<kiko> heh
<tvon> Is Malone usable as a projects primary bug tracker or is it intended only for downstream use?
<kiko> tvon, it's designed for both, and we'd very much appreciate new upstreams using it
<tvon> ah, lovely
<kiko> tvon, if you have any questions or need help setting up, let me know
<tvon> I just happen to be looking for a place to keep bugs
<tvon> kiko: thanks
<kiko> enjoy
#launchpad 2005-09-03
<tvon> Does anyone else think the fonts are a bit big on launchpad?
<tvon> launchpad.css scales them back up to 100% (after plone.css scales them down a bit).
<tvon> with the comment 'Don't stomp on people's preferred font sizes:'
<mpt> tvon: Which makes them whatever your preferred size is
<mpt> as used on Slashdot, for example
<tvon> hrm
<mpt> If your preferred size is smaller or larger than your browser thinks it is, have a little chat with your browser's Preferences/Options
<mpt> Launchpad does use bold text in quite a few places where it shouldn't
<mpt> but I'm gradually getting rid of those
<tvon> I understnad the logic in scaling the font size to 100%
<mpt> yo cprov
<tvon> Not that I've been checking, but I'd be pretty impressed if I could find a well designed site that didn't scale the fonts
<mpt> Yeah, there's a constant tension between designers and readers
<mpt> Designers usually want to cram more onto the page
<mpt> reducing scrolling, at the expense of readability
<tvon> this is true
<mpt> This is one of the reasons browsers switched from a 12px default in the mid-1990s to a 16px default since 1999 or so
<tvon> ah, I thought it was 14
<mpt> Early Safari betas experimented with defaulting to Lucida Grande 14, but they were brow-beaten into changing to Times 16
<mpt> that's the only browser I know of that has ever defaulted to 14.
<tvon> ah
<mpt> You're welcome to set your own preferred size to 14 if that suits you :-)
<tvon> heh, no thank you
<mpt> anyway, I'm starving, so I'm going home
<tvon> thanks for the chat
<mpt> no probs
<mpt> tchau
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Sync pgstats.py with production (patch-2319: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> cprov: ping
<cprov> stub: pong
<stub> cprov: Did I tie the countdown and the 'number of changes before committing' together in Gina?
<stub> Urgh... yes I did. That would be a bug.
<cprov> stub: yes, I has been done some time ago and never changed, bug me about it, I have plans to repair it, 
<cprov> stub:  if you are not in hurry
<stub> I will need to start running Gina on staging tomorrow. I'll add a new command line option if it is a problem (or will this cause conflicts with your work?)
<cprov> stub: the merge should be in PQM now ...
<stub> ok. Partial commits will be important on production to avoid locking stuff in the db for too long (but gina.py | grep -v Countdown would work right now, so it isn't urgent ;) )
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=bjorn]  Fixing bug #1797, not found CoC doesn't cause a System Error anylonger. (patch-2320: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  Tweak staging makefile and prune old production configs (patch-108: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=bjorn]  Fix Soyuz UI bits (patch-2321: celso.providelo@canonical.com, daniel.debonzi@canonical.com)
<cprov> stub: done, if you want to modify something for gina on staging, I'm clean now
* cprov waves good night
<stub> lifeless: What is the procedure for syncing our Z3 tree with upstream? If I do a fresh import into a new version, I can't replay our patches against the new version.
<stub> (Or is this correct, and I need to manually apply the deltas instead of using replay?)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  make sure authenticateEmail doesn't break on invalid signatures. (patch-2322: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<lifeless> stub: there is no reliable procedure
<lifeless> so yes, manual deltas or drop a copy on top of our tree and adjust until it looks right :/
<interalia> aha, life in lifeless (sounds wrong somehow...)
<interalia> lifeless: is there any reason cscvs is truncating summaries to 55 chars?
<lifeless> yes, thats the heuristic, as cvs and svn dont have summaries they are inferred
<interalia> I was thinking of more or less taking out that call to sanitize_summary()(). 
<lifeless> summaries can't be multiline unless they are rfc822 formatted
<lifeless> so, you need to sanitise them somehow ;0
<jamesh> are summaries going or staying for baz-2.0?
<lifeless> going I think
<interalia> hmm? rfc 822 means lines of type 'Foo: Bar Quux ;comment' right?
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> header: value
<lifeless>  value continues
<lifeless> another-header: value
<interalia> lifeless: ah ok I think get what you mean.  so tla make-log stuff is in RFC 822 format.  and cscvs truncates to avoid having to continue the lines properly?
<lifeless> in essence, yes. Note that the full cvs log is preserved in the body of the commit.
<lifeless> there is no data loss.
<stub> lifeless: Can you please mirror rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.30 across (I just tagged it)
<lifeless> done.
<jblack> lifeless: Ping
<lifeless> pong
<jblack> I finished up the gnome audit. I emailed you a list, so that we can chat about it for a few
<jblack> It was a painful, painstaking process, but I was able to find 79 out of 108. 
<jblack> Some of them look easy (vino, libgnome-vfsmm). Others look awkward (libxml++), others are presumably afu (*-java, "gnome")
<jblack> btw, this took quite a bit of time, because it involved comparing one list against another, with policy changes (for example, dropping version numbers in baz archives)
<jblack> And having four sources didn't help either (wild archive and 4 gnome archives of various names with various numbers of branches)
<lifeless> ok
<jblack> So, first thing first. policy decision: What do you want to do with projects that have a + in the name? 
<jblack> (oh, among those 29 "failures" are a handful of failure to imports)
<lifeless> +->plus
<jblack> The next question (more of a statement): These are dev branches, that list is against release. 
<lifeless> jhbuild operates on dev
<lifeless> and its dev where the action is
<lifeless> I've mailed you back about the branding of bzr... 
<jblack> Sure, we want to go against dev (durh!), but the list that was audited (as per jdub's suggestion) was.. 211 or something like that.
<lifeless> please get a final draft of that announcement for me for my tomorrow, I really want that up
* jblack winces.
<jblack> To your next comment: desync.
<jblack> Didn't you write one? 
<lifeless> I did a focused redraft of what you had.
<jblack> Martin - this is the draft roadmap for bazaar..
<jblack> Ok. I'll prettify the one you sent right now. 
<lifeless> It needs you to go over it and : check the branding stuff for consistency (see my email as of 5 minutes back), check it for hang-togetherness, grammar etc.
<jblack> Yeah. I'll do all that. 
<jblack> This shouldn't take long. The thing is in good shape
<lifeless> drop that back to me in mail for a final look and then we can go with it.
<jblack> btw, you never told me. Where exactly is this going? 
<lifeless> wiki, bazaar-announce, bazaar-ng, gnu-arch-users
<jamesh> jblack: if you can think of things that jhbuild could do better w.r.t. arch/bazaar support, please tell me (at bugzilla.gnome.org)
<jamesh> jblack: I haven't really done much with the support code since I started using Bazaar heavily
<jblack> jamesh: Ok. Mind if I send you a list of what we already have imported, so you can give me a hunch of problems I've got coming? 
<jamesh> sure.
<jblack> jamesh@canonical.com ?
<lifeless> jamesh: does it support baz urls' ?
<jamesh> jblack: that'll get to me
<jblack> ok. then its probably already 1/2 way there
<jamesh> lifeless: not at present -- you need to give the URL -> archive mapping separate from the module def.
<lifeless> jamesh: having urls would help hugely.
<lifeless> baz supports urls itself ;0
<jblack> lifeless: doublechecking -- we've guaranteed a migration tool
<lifeless> yes
<jblack> as in a program, not as in "pick it up at the supermirror"
<lifeless> for 'baz -> bzr' yes
<jblack> thats what I meant.
<jblack> I think you'll like this
<jblack> unless you thought the old one was too long.
<jblack> are we additionally doing baz->bzr conversion at the sm ? 
<lifeless> no
<jblack> good thing I asked. :)
<jblack> That surprises me, btw. Theres more than a couple orphaned archives at the sm
<lifeless> I was happy with the amount of content in the draft I sent you
<lifeless> ... is this for that draft ?
<jblack> I'll provide one that is simply proofread as well.
<jblack> (was already planning that)
<jamesh> jblack: you have pkgconfig in bazaar, btw
<jblack> There's _two_
<jblack> That's why I said ambigious. I haven't disambiguated. :) 
<jblack> There are two pkg-configs and a pkgconfig. 
<jblack> Two of which have branches, one of which doesn't.
<jamesh> james@gabe:/cvs/pkg-config$ ls -l
<jamesh> total 8
<jamesh> drwxrwxr-x  3  10019 pkgconfig   4096 2003-10-07 14:16 CVSROOT
<jamesh> lrwxrwxrwx  1 tfheen freedesktop   11 2005-06-12 03:17 pkgconfig -> pkg-config/
<jamesh> drwxrwxr-x  4  10019 pkgconfig   4096 2005-08-27 02:06 pkg-config
<jamesh> so the two CVS modules are actually the same
<jblack> jamesh: I haven't checked yet to make sure they're both gnome ones. Have you checked to make sure they're both pointing at that, and one isn't at some odd kde thing? 
<jblack> btw, thanks for helping. ;)
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/products/pkgconfig/+series/main and https://launchpad.net/products/pkg-config/+series/main seem to indicate that they're the same
<jamesh> pdx.fd.o == cvs.fd.o
<jblack> Ok. I'll update the pkg-config one
<jamesh> there is just one pkg-config, used by both Gnome and KDE (and other projects not related to any desktop)
<jamesh> I think Mithrandir wants to use the name "pkg-config" rather than "pkgconfig"
<jblack> I'll rephrase. I'll update to use the pkg-config one in the list I emailed you
<jamesh> hmm.  the Launchpad "pkg-config" product tracks the "pkgconfig" CVS module and vice versa
<jamesh> jblack: dbus and hal should probably be in the list too
<jamesh> both of which seem to be imported
<lifeless> later folk
<jblack> lifeless: don't late. 
<jblack> lifeless: can you wait 5 more minutes? 
<lifeless> whats up
<jblack> lifeless: read that.
<lifeless> read which ?
<jblack> Thats a full rewrite ( :) ). I'm doing a simple proofreading for you, which will be in yur mailbox by the time you get back (that'll only take 10 minutes)
<lifeless> I'll do that tomorrow morning
<lifeless> catch you guys
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
<carlos> SteveA, morning
<SteveA> it's a public holiday for me today.  i'll be around a bit though.
<stub> SteveA: I've been working on testing Z3.1 with Launchpad. Starting to get bogged down.
<SteveA> does that mean that it doesn't work out of the box?
<stub> SteveA: I'll probably commit what I have and punt it to you to have a look at sometime
<SteveA> okay
<stub> SteveA: Nope. 
<jamesh> hi carlos
<SteveA> i have about 2 weeks of stuff i need to land, unless someone does some of it for me.  then i'll be able to look at zope 3.1.
<carlos> jamesh, hi
<carlos> I saw you sent me an email, but still need to read it (if you ping me because it)
<jamesh> carlos: james.henstridge@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--smallfixes--0--patch-14 <- has an updated validate_translation() function
<carlos> jamesh, ok, I will take a look later this morning
<carlos> are you wrapping C code or did you added the checks as python code?
<jamesh> carlos: Python code
<carlos> jamesh, ok
<jamesh> carlos: you can either merge from that branch, or I can put it up for review as is
<jamesh> carlos: but this should catch the extra errors that msgfmt looks for
<carlos> jamesh, let me check it and If I don't need to do any change, just ask for review directly
<carlos> jamesh, cool
<jamesh> carlos: I also added a few tests of validate_translation(), since I couldn't find any
<carlos> jamesh, hmm, I'm using pagetest for that
<carlos> jamesh, the code was calling directly your pygettext bindings that already have test so I think it was not needed 
<jamesh> carlos: okay.  well the straight doctests can't hurt :)
<carlos> now that you have other code there is better that way, yes
<jamesh> carlos: I think part of the problem was a misunderstanding of what PoMessage.check_format() did
<carlos> jamesh, yeah, I know
<jamesh> it just checks to see if format strings get translated right
<jamesh> which isn't the only test gettext does
<carlos> I assumed that it checks all things
<carlos> jamesh, I discovered the msgfmt extra checks last week after talking with kiko
<stub> SteveA: btw. NotFoundError is deprecated. Z3.1 tells you to use one of the standard exceptions. There will be a tedious job of replacing them all with LookupError (or KeyError or IndexError).
<SteveA> it will be easy
<SteveA> here's how
<SteveA> 1. write a script that replaces the import of zope.interfaces.NotFoundError with canonical.launchpad.interfaces.NotFoundError
<SteveA> 2. run script
<SteveA> 3. write c.l.i.NotFoundError
<carlos> stub, I suppose the whitespaces script finished successful on staging, right?
<SteveA> we'll probably want to make c.l.i.NotFoundError derive from LookupError
<jamesh> carlos: w.r.t. bug 1036, one solution might be to replace leading and trailing newlines inside the textarea with &#xA;
<jamesh> I wonder if an entity would get stripped in the same way as an actual newline?
<jamesh> oh.  you already tried that
<jordi> :q
<carlos> jamesh, 1036 is already fixed
<carlos> jamesh, and anyway, the whitespace problem is also fixed as we modify the submissions strip them and add the same whitespaces that msgid has
<jordi> carlos: any update on the queue?
<carlos> jordi, I just started to work, I hadn't time to look into it
<carlos> jordi, I suppose it's a .po file that is breaking the script so new imports cannot be done
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> stub, could you check on production if the poimport script is running?
<zyga> hello
<carlos> stub, last email I got from that script was on Friday
<carlos> zyga, hi
<zyga> I just came across a bug in launchpad
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1942
<zyga> I was wondering if the report is okay as I never had problems with it before
<carlos> zyga, are you a member of the Polish translation team?
<zyga> carlos: yes
<carlos> zyga, can you define a bit more the problem
<carlos> do you get a system error?
<carlos> or the system just ignores your submission?
<zyga> carlos: yes I do
<carlos> ok
<zyga> I go to the page describing what to do
<zyga> (report a bug, note the url and such)
<carlos> zyga, please, try it again and tell me it so I can see the exact error from the log
<zyga> I can still reproduce the bug 
<zyga> okay
<zyga> trying now
<zyga> I happened again
<carlos> ok
<stub> carlos: Sorry - my speaker was off
<carlos> zyga, I don't see anything 
<carlos> stub, no problem at all
<stub> carlos: poimport is running right now.
<zyga> carlos: I'm puzzled
<carlos> zyga, let me try to change it myself
<zyga> carlos: I can give you vncview stuff access if you want to click it yourself
<carlos> stub, since Friday?
<zyga> carlos: ok
<carlos> zyga, no, don't worry
<stub> carlos: Nope - but it might be hung - doesn't seem to be chewing any CPU
<carlos> stub, could you kill it, please?
<stub> What do I run to trace a running process under Ubuntu?
<carlos> strace ?
<carlos> zyga, hmm it works here
<carlos> zyga, could you send me the messages that you change with the text you are trying to use?
<carlos> zyga, carlos.perello at canonical.com
<zyga> carlos: no problem, just a moment
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<stub> carlos: It seems to be hung in poll()
<stub> Killed
<zyga> carlos: do you want a .po file? or just hand made orig: foo; polish: bar; ?
<carlos> stub, thanks
<carlos> zyga, hand made, there are only 10 strings
<carlos> zyga, you don't need to copy the msgid
<zyga> ok
<carlos> just tell me the number you see in the translation form
<zyga> 75 -> 105
<zyga> argh...
<zyga> sorry
<zyga> 75, 79, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 86, 105
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  production-1.30 config (patch-109: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<BjornT> lifeless: pqm seems to have hung
<BjornT> lifeless: no it hasn't, wrong window....
<carlos> zyga, I mean, in your email
<zyga> carlos: ok
<carlos> zyga, give me the numbers + the translations you try to submit
<carlos> so I can try it too and see the error
<carlos> jamesh, thanks for the bug report
<zyga> carlos: done
<carlos> zyga, thanks
<carlos> zyga, next time you see this kind of problem, this extra information would be a good addition to the bug report so we can reproduce the problem
<zyga> carlos: sure, this should be also added to the error page I guess
<carlos> zyga, the problem is that the error page is not Rosetta specific
<zyga> carlos: I see
<zyga> carlos: any luck?
<carlos> zyga, hadn't time to look at it yet
<carlos> zyga, btw, did you selected a filter?
<carlos> zyga, because I see the sequence numbers have holes
<carlos> which option did you selected? the ones that need review?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Added Friulian plural forms information (patch-2323: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<zyga> carlos: yes I choosed fuzzy messages
<carlos> zyga, I don't get that sequence numbers as fuzzy, the first one is higher than 100
<zyga> carlos: maybe my update did commit
<zyga> carlos: I un-checked some of those fuzzy markers
<carlos> ok
<carlos> zyga, found the problem
<jordi> carlos: what was going on with the queue?
<carlos> zyga, thank you!
<carlos> jordi, don't know the status, waiting for the email that tells me about it
<jordi> carlos: apparently mtpaint has messages right now
<carlos> jordi, cool :-)
<jordi> londonlaw too
<zyga> carlos: hmmm... system error occurred, again
<zyga> maybe I should refresh my page
<carlos> zyga, bug found but not fixed :-)
<carlos> zyga, so it's normal it still fails
<zyga> ah :)
<zyga> I missunderstood
<carlos> zyga, it takes some days since we detect a bug, we fix it and the fix is applied to our production server
<carlos> zyga, you can just jump to next page and continue translating and leave those messages to do later
<zyga> carlos: that's okay, I'm already translating other packages
<carlos> ok
<carlos> zyga, I will tell you when it's fixed from the bug report
<koke> carlos: is this for you? --> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2005-August/000260.html
<carlos> koke, no, jordi
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=bjornt]  Product and Project vocabularies should not contain inactive entries. Bug#1873 (patch-2324: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> the 'top contributors' weblet is useless :)
<zyga> top people obviously contributed huge amounts of translations in some automated manner, porbably importing existing stuff
<carlos> zyga, we are going to fix that
<carlos> zyga, don't worry
<zyga> will translations from hoary will automatically be suggested in the exactly same package for breezy?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<zyga> [after rejoin]  will translations from hoary will automatically be suggested in the exactly same package for breezy?
<carlos> stub, hi, around?
<carlos> zyga, yes
<carlos> zyga, and we are planning to apply new translations automatically across all Ubuntu distros so you don't need to do that manually
<stub> yo
<carlos> stub, just sent you an email
<carlos> I need your db admin powers :-P
<stub> carlos: That will update 23 records.
<carlos> stub, ok, go ahead. Thank you
<stub> carlos: Should there be only 1 iscurrent entry per productseries?
<carlos> stub, hmm not now
<carlos> stub, I suppose it would be that way in the future
<carlos> stub, we are using it only for distro translations
<stub> launchpad_prod=# select count(*),productseries from potemplate where productseries is not null and iscurrent=true group by productseries having count(*) > 1;
<stub>  count | productseries
<stub> -------+---------------
<stub>      4 |          3964
<stub>      6 |          4219
<stub>      2 |          4199
<stub> I'll run the query - we already have some duds to repair if that is the case :-(
<carlos> stub, in this case, it's not a problem at all as that field was not useful until last week production update
<carlos> we started using it at that point but I assume that all rows had the iscurrent field set to true
<stub> carlos: no - just checking that that query isn't going to break something else
<carlos> ok
<stub> Done.
<stub> launchpad_prod=# select count(*),productseries from potemplate where productseries is not null and iscurrent=true group by productseries having count(*) > 1;
<stub>  count | productseries
<stub> -------+---------------
<stub>      4 |          3964
<stub>      6 |          4219
<stub>      2 |          4199
<stub>      6 |           178
<stub> (4 rows)
<stub> Only one more dud to repair.
<zyga> who approves translations?
<zyga> I've just commited about 1K of polish translations for gcc-4.0 breezy, and all of a sudden about 700 of them became approved
<zyga> gcc had no polish translation before
* carlos -> lunch
<bradb> morning
<kiko> morning bradb 
<kiko> how's that bike?
<bradb> hey kiko, it's all good. my gf just brought hers into town (from her parents place, who live out of town.) it's at my place, so that she can take it to a shop in the neighbourhood for tuning up.
<bradb> picked up a hydrapak the other day
* ..[topic/#launchpad:irc.freenode.net] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Developers' meeting, Thursday 1 Sep, 12:00 UTC
* BjornT heads out for a bike ride
* mpt wishes he remembered how to use sed
<kiko> sed -e 's/foo/bar' x.txt
<mpt> actually, I probably more need awk here
<mpt> yes!
<mpt> ls -l lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/ | awk '{print "||`", $8, "`|| ? || ? || ? ||"}' > ~/template-wiki-table
<mpt> kiko: Did you have any luck with the local travel agent? If not I'll e-mail Edward today
<kiko> mpt, our agent is surefire, but I can ask nando to check
<kiko> or better yet
<mpt> kiko: because I have definite dates now
<kiko> ah, good.
<kiko> send me an email with the dates
<kiko> mpt, why did you reduce the linktext on the add a comment to "log in"? 
<kiko> it's a lot harder to click
<mpt> what?
<mpt> on bug reports?
<mpt> I didn't touch that, as far as I can remember
<kiko> hmm
<bradb> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1948
<bradb> Reason #1948 for why, if a bit of code isn't tested, it's almost better for it to not exist (at least that way it won't be raising exceptions :P)
<carlos> kiko, hi. I have a patch to add suggestions to multiline messages
<jamesh> mpt: is the move of application menus from tabs to a portlet permanent?
<carlos> kiko, but it uses "python:" in the pagetemplates, is that ok or should I add python methods and remove them when the pomsgsetview spec is implemented?
<kiko> carlos, shold be okay.
<mpt> jamesh: I hope not, but it's not my decision
<carlos> kiko, ok
<jamesh> mpt: okay.  The calendar pages looked a lot nicer with the app menus in tabs :)
<mpt> yeah
<bradb> mpt: Which bug icon should I use for wontfix?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<carlos> what's going wrong with freenode today?
<jamesh> they're probably making "improvements"
<jamesh> http://freenode.net/news.shtml says they're rolling out changes to prevent unregistered users from using /msg
<mpt> bradb: I'd like Wontfix to be removed from the Priority menu (as described in SimplifyingMalone). In the meantime, you could use the generic (grey) bug icon.
<bradb> mpt: (yeah, me too) ok, thanks
<carlos> jamesh, I hope they finish soon...
<bradb> cprov: I mentioned in #launchpad that I had added an sp details portlet on my MaloneSearchResults branch. I guess you weren't around or something.
<cprov> bradb: nice, is it working fine ? did something in my last commit damage it ?
<bradb> cprov: Oh, maybe debonzi had added it on the branch you inherited from him. patch-2321 added a sourcepackage details portlet, coming from your archive.
<cprov> bradb: yes, now I remember, it was asked by Mark in the br sprint, wasn't it ?
<bradb> dunno. but it was to sabdfl that I noted on #launchpad that I had added it on my MSR branch.
<cprov> bradb: is it much different of yours ? can't you simply merge your changes ?
<bradb> cprov: I'm taking the one from your branch, because it contains useful data that mine didn't have.
<cprov> bradb: yup, we should avoid do the same job twice in the future, sorry for that, we should coordinate it better, it's in part (or entirely) my fault. 
<bradb> no worries, it was relatively minor, and the portlet on your branch provided extra (useful) details ;)
<cprov> bradb:  I'm glad to help ... leaving with dsilvers, see you 
<bradb> cheers
<bradb> salgado: Might you have some time to review portlet mania, the finale today?
<salgado> bradb, sorry, dude. I don't think I'll have time for it.
<bradb> ok, no worries
<salgado> bradb, I'll have a lot of work to do on ShipItNG this week, so I think it'd be better to move it to someone else's queue
<bradb> ok
<bradb> kiko-fud: The "General Queue" on the PendingReviews page seems to experience some serious bitrot. Do we need a "General Queue"?
<zyga> hello
<zyga> I'm reviewing polish translations and I've noticed massive corruptions 
<zyga> it looks like latin2 was misinterpreted as utf8
<zyga> as a result many translations are broken
<siretart> hi
<siretart> is it somehow possible to let launchpad list all open bugs that have been assigned to a team I'm a member of?
<siretart> ah, ignore me. I am too blind to see the link. sorry
<zyga> :)
<kiko> bradb-lunch, I didn't understand your question?
<zyga> anyone from the devel team?
<jordi> zyga: really? can you show an example of this?
<carlos> zyga, could you point us to any URL that shows that problem so we can check the original .po file ?
<bradb> kiko: There's a "General Queue" on the PendingReviews page. It seems that review requests that go in there tend to get ignored. For example, there's branches in there from 11 days ago. Is there any reason why we need the "General Queue"?
<kiko> let me answer that later
<zyga> jordi: sure, gksu packages I've just fixed
<zyga> carlos: I'll try
<zyga> but It seems that the problem originated from broken encoding string in the po itself
<zyga> the files IMHO were utf8 but were tagged as latin2
<jordi> zyga: aww
<carlos> zyga, that's not a Rosetta bug then, it needs manual fix...
<carlos> uploading again those .po files with the right encoding
<zyga> (I'm not sure though)
<zyga> I'm still waiting for the import to happen I've fixed all bugs in gksu, libgksu and libgksuui 
<bradb> BjornT: Will you have a chance to response to my MSR followup in the next little while?
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/libgksu1.2/+pots/libgksu1.2/pl/+translate
<zyga> check this out
<zyga> look at third string
<zyga> the suggestion is totally corrupted
<zyga> this is just an example, if someone can send me the all the .po files gzipped I could verify them quickly
<carlos> zyga, could you check it with the contents of the source package?
<zyga> carlos: apt-get source?
<carlos> zyga, yes
<zyga> I'm running hoary :/
<zyga> I'll change to breezy for a moment and revert back
<zyga> just a moment
<carlos> zyga, ok,thank you
<zyga> carlos: it's broken in the source package
<zyga> check out gksu in breezy
<zyga> po/pl.po
<zyga> nothing there is corrupted (it's valid and perfect utf8) but the file is tagged as latin2
<carlos> zyga, then I think you will need to fix one by one (and notify the maintainers)
<zyga> it comes from a repository of gnomepl.org (I cooperate with that group from time to time)
<zyga> gnomepl.org uses latin2 by default unfortunatly
<jordi> zyga: you can find gksu's upstream on IRC, nickname kov, btw
<carlos> zyga, but I don't understand why they mix that
<jordi> zyga: all GTK2 po files have to be UTF-8
<jordi> they should know that
<zyga> carlos: they dont!
<carlos> zyga, then?
<zyga> they always use latin2 and the files are encoded correctly (well apart from not being utf8)
<zyga> someone must have converted those files
<zyga> and left the tag line intact
<zyga> I'll ask again about getting all the .po files in one big package, downloading each one from rosetta is really tideous
<zyga> I can upload them one by one
<carlos> zyga, you can fix that problem using rosetta's export functionality?
<zyga> I'll ask the group for support
<zyga> carlos: yes: for I in packages; do rosetta-download-po $I; fix-po; rosetta-upload-po $I; done
<zyga> bash-so-to-speak
<carlos> zyga, the problem is that we don't have an easy way to do that kind of export
<zyga> carlos: ah :/
<carlos> zyga, but I suppose you can get that from breezy's language pack
<zyga> maybe they could help me
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> good idea! :)
<zyga> should I convert everything to UTF8 ?
<carlos> I think so, yes
<carlos> anyway, Rosetta will accept any encoding
<zyga> I've written a bash script that does the conversion automatically
<zyga> this should help :>
<carlos> cool
<bradb> kiko: Got a moment to discuss the canonical URL of a bug under the new URL scheme? It's really starting to be a bit of a blocker.
<kiko> bradb, I liked the launchbag idea.
<bradb> kiko: Cool. The other issue though is, for example, there's a portlet listing the dups of the current bug: where does each dup href link to?
<kiko> I'd just take the simple way out and link to the same context.
<bradb> ah, that's a fuurickin good idea actually
<bradb> that's an amazingly good idea; why the heck didn't i think of that
<mpt> same context if it exists, first context if it doesn't
<bradb> mpt: same context all the time should be ok, no?
<mpt> bradb: I'm not up to speed with what's supposed to happen when you visit a bug in a context for which it's not reported
<mpt> do you get redirected to the first context?
<mpt> or a 404?
<mpt> or what?
<bradb> IMHO, it should be basically the same in every way as if it were reported, except that it would have a button to say "Also exists in <this context>"
<bradb> (or something like that)
<bradb> s/it were reported/it were reported in that context/
<mpt> I see
<mpt> We're going to need an indexing strategy for that
<mpt> otherwise Googlebot will realize we have 10000 bug reports * 10000 contexts and say "fugeddaboudit, I'm not indexing that many pages"
<bradb> We could nofollow those pages
<mpt> noindex, yes.
<mpt> <meta name="robots" content="noindex /> in the head slot
<mpt> +"
<bradb> Whatever works for you
<bradb> kiko: I will note though that it's not quite the "simple" way it. Simple to create the link, but it'll take extra time to make that link actually work (though, still, I think it's by far the most sensible way to do the linking, because jumping randomly from one context to another would be very bad, IMHO.)
<kiko> bradb, I don't understand what you mean? all contexts should have all bugs.
<bradb> kiko: It'll be like a "ghost" context. The context of the bug page is (in my branch, anyway) an IBugTask. except, in this case, there may not actually be a "real" IBugTask at the URL /products/foo/+bugs/1
<kiko> mpt, I doubt googlebot would give up indexing, though.
<kiko> bradb, why did you change the context to be an IBugTask, btw?
<kiko> I guess there's no other sensible way to do this, is there?
<kiko> well, you /could/ use bug and then the launchbag...
<mpt> kiko: Well, it wouldn't *give up*, we'd just get poorer coverage.
<bradb> Not that I could think of. I couldn't see how to make it anything other than an IBugTask while still making that page contextually aware.
<mpt> because some of its resources would be being spent on duplicates.
<mpt> (duplicates in the page sense, not in the bug sense:-)
<kiko> bradb, launchbag.
<bradb> if the context is a bug though, a bug task was never traversed
<kiko> mpt, the pages will be slightly different if we have our way.
<mpt> kiko: Sure, but not enough, they'd fall under the "some pages very similar to these ones" label
<bradb> hmph
* bradb ponders the launchbag
<bradb> SteveA: ping
<kiko> bradb, that's how I thought it was going to work, at least...
<bradb> kiko: This would involve also creating the request/launchbag: TALES adapter, right?
<zyga> carlos: should I start uploading converted translations?
<kiko> bradb, ideally, yes
<carlos> zyga, if you are an official translator, yes, please
<carlos> zyga, if you are not, you will need that someone do that for you
<bradb> I *think*, at this moment, that is also implies some tricky in the traversal functions to stuff the task into the launchbag by hand (because it won't happen automatically, if, in fact, it hasn't actually been traversed, per se.)
<zyga> carlos: official translator? 
<zyga> carlos: I'm a member of my translation team, and an ubuntie
<zyga> is that enough?
<kiko> bradb, you don't need the task, do you? just the context
<carlos> zyga, upload them as "published"
<kiko> you can then just do a function on the context to get task by bug id
<carlos> zyga, yeah, that's enough
<zyga> BTW: what's a .poe file, they are in language-pack-pl package
<carlos> .poe?
<carlos> no idea
<kiko> bradb, then you'd do context/bug_to_bugtask/233/
<kiko> and that would be the task
<zyga> they conatin everything that .po file has
<kiko> anyway, that was my idea, bradb 
<zyga> and seem to be utf8 already
<kiko> SteveA to the rescue?
<bradb> kiko: there could be more than one bug with that id in that context
<bradb> i.e. more than one task with that bug id for that context
<carlos> zyga, please, ask Martin Pitt about that (his nick is pitti)
<zyga> carlos: ok
<kiko> bradb, hmmm. return a sequence then?
<bradb> perhaps, yeah
<zyga> carlos: pitti is leaving today so that has to wait
<zyga> carlos: why are language-pack-gnome-pl source packages empty?
<carlos> zyga, no idea, pitti is on charge of those packages
<zyga> right
<bradb> kiko: I'm still not 100% sure that this is a simpler solution though. e.g. If the $url in question has an IBug as its context, what do you traverse to to render $url/+{view,edit}status?
<bradb> if the context is an IBugTask, it's obvious. if the context is an IBug, it may be that the specific task information needed to do that is lost.
<bradb> but maybe i'm missing something
<kiko> bradb, well, you were the first one to say that you could have multiple bugtasks for the same bug and context.
<kiko> I can't see how you are intending to traverse to +view/+edit directly...
<bradb> yep, it's not exactly that unusual to have multiple packages affected by a bug, at least by my reading of recent USN's.
<bradb> s/USN's/USNs/
<bradb> ugh.../me tries to demushify brain for a second
<bradb> kiko: e.g. you're looking at warty bugs at /distros/ubuntu/warty/+bugs
<mpt> multiple packages != multiple tasks for the same context
<mpt> packages + products = contexts, right?
<bradb> mpt: it does mean ==, unfortunately
<bradb> you're looking at warty bugs...
<bradb> bug #42 could be filed on 3 warty packages
<mpt> ok, that's a distro release package
<bradb> the urls are warty specific, they don't drilldown into each package
<mpt> "Ubuntu Warty Firefox"
<kiko> bradb, I have no clue how you're going to deal with that
<bradb> kiko: with IBugTask as the context it's trivial (it's that that that breaks a lot of other things :/)
<kiko> bradb, how do you know which IBugTask to traverse to? bug id?
<kiko> err task id?
<bradb> have to use the task id, AFICT
<bradb> well, first, presumably drilling down in sp context from the distro release listing is a Bad Thing, right?
<bradb> mm, admittedly, i doesn't necessarily have to be a bad thing, since sp-specific URLs can still show useful DR context, where applicable
<bradb> s/i/it/
* carlos -> dinner
<carlos> see you
<kiko> bradb, I think exposing task IDs is crack
<kiko> but whatever
<bradb> kiko: So do I; that won't happen.
<bradb> (I've already gone through hell once to make sure that doesn't happen anymore.)
<kiko> it wouldn't be a problem if our URLs were obfuscated, but since they're readable, it's ironically evil
<bradb> kiko: Should links from the DR bug listing point to sp bug URLs?
<kiko> bradb, probably.
<bradb> That would be a useful improvement. It seems as though that must be broken right now, but we haven't had enough data in there to notice (i.e. same bug tracked in two different packages.)
* bradb hopes BjornT will be able to respond to my MSR followup today so I can land it.
<bradb> kiko: If you had an IUpstreamBugTask, filed on firefox, bug #42, what would you expect to be returned by canonical_url(upstream_firefox_task)?
* mpt wonders why he keeps getting logged out of production
<HiddenWolf> Help. I want to file a bug, launchpad tells me to log in, so I do, then it tells me I'm already logged in. I go back, and it'll ask me to log in again.
<HiddenWolf>  To log in, enter your e-mail address and Launchpad password.
<kiko> HiddenWolf, really? did it ever work?
<HiddenWolf> Typical, the moment i start bitching it works.
<kiko> heh
<bradb> kiko: what would the canonical url of a distro bug task (with an sp) be?
<bradb> It appears that we don't have distro-wide sp bug URLs, and that the SourcePackage object doesn't even support that
<kiko> that's correct
<kiko> everything's in a distro release
<kiko> but hey, you can be creating, and add source packages to distro releases :-)
<kiko> err
#launchpad 2005-09-04
<kiko> but hey, you can be creating, and add source packages to distributions:-)
<bradb> why can't I have a distro-wide sourcepackage page?
<bradb> (among the problems created by not having one is that the canonical URL of a distro sp bug is non-obvious [to me, at least] )
<kiko> you can
<kiko> have /distros/ubuntu/+sources/foo
<kiko> and /distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/foo
<kiko> both should work, don't you feel?
<bradb> i think so, yes
<kiko> I'm not surprised you're running into this..
<bradb> the alternative, perhaps, is that i default to the "current release" (i've never liked that name, because to me "current release" means the "currently released" version of the distribution, which right now would be Hoary to me, not Breezy.)
<bradb> but every issue keeps raising other issues though too. it's entirely feasible, basic on previous discussions, to have an "open" distro bug task, and also one specifically filed on the .currentrelease. if both have a canonical URL of /distros/foo/bar/+sources/baz/+bugs/42/+editstatus, there appears to be no way to distinguish which one you really mean to be editing.
<bradb> s/basic on/based on/
<lifeless> jblack: I cant see the 'simple proofreading roadmap
<jblack> You can't? 
<lifeless> its not in my INBOX 
<lifeless> there is the one that you rewrote, but not the simple proof-read
<jblack> Message-ID: <20050829084213.GA4277@merconline.com>
<jblack> That has two attachments. A proof of the one I rewrote, and a proof of the one you wrote. 
<jblack> I'll track the mail
<jblack> To: rbcollins@cygwin.co
<jblack> No need.
<jblack> resending.
<jblack> You should have it
<lifeless> it takes a bit to bounce via cygwin.com. It would be faster to send to my actual address ;0
<jblack> Heh. Finger memory sucks sometimes. Whats your preference? 
<lifeless> robertc@robertcollins.net
<jblack> rob@robertcollins.net, perhapps? 
<jblack> Ok. I'll try to use that. Polite reminders are in order if I degrade back to old state =)
<lifeless> thanks
<jblack> did you read the one you got, though? 
<lifeless> yes.
<lifeless> I don't want to use it for the roadmap for a couple of reasons.
<lifeless> The first one is that martin and I were both happy with the prior one.
<lifeless> The second reason is that its very flamboyant and personal in style. 
<lifeless> I find those characteristics extremely annoying when reading roadmaps
<jblack> The first one is a good reason. The second one I'm not so sure of. People don't buy ideas from robots. 
<lifeless> the draft I did is clearly written by a person on the team - its not a robot.
<jblack> And yes, its written in a non-direct personal manner. That was intentional.  =) 
<jblack> I believe that people get invested in their tools. Theres just as much (if not more) faith in a tool as there is of practical considerations. See: emacs vs. vi, linux vs. xbsd, windows vs. unix... 
<jblack> Good writing doesn't speak to a group; it speaks to the reader. Its a conversation.
<lifeless> good writing is usually targeted to the audience, and the audience is often different for each piece.
<lifeless> there is a third aspect to this, which is that the draft you did headed back in the direction of the first ones - becoming a why-you-should-use-what-we-are-doing document, rather than a roadmap.
<jblack> Exactly. Thats why I asked those questions last night. I verified the targets. There should be thing there to appeal to people (Theres good feeling for bzr developers/users "YES! You DID make the right choice!", comfort for gnuarch users "You're not screwed, we didn't abandon you" 
<lifeless> there is a time and place for advocacy, a roadmap to the community isn't it.
<lifeless> bzr developers get their good feelings by the fact its slated to be bazaar-2 when it releases - thats about the strongest statement of confidence we can make, and thats where the meaning is.
<lifeless> baz 1.x users get comfort from several sources - we've had 'guarateed upgrade path' on the bazaar.canonical.com pages for many many months; the roadmap talks about testing conversion tools and ensuring bazaar-ng has everything they will need to use it as they do bazaar.
<jblack> I want you to be happy with the one thats released, so go with the one that you believe in. 
<lifeless> the former.
<lifeless> important note - the writing in the new one you sent me is good - its just not what I'm looking for in a roadmap.
<lifeless> can you resend that proof direct to me, looks like its queued at cygwin.com
<jblack> sure
<lifeless> thanks
<jblack> If you're looking for my advice though, I wouldn't go with that one. 
<lifeless> I understand that.
<jblack> I just sent you the wrong one
<jblack> Thats yours
<jblack> Let me send yours with the fixes. :) 
<lifeless> lol
<lifeless> it came through fine though - much faster ;0
<jblack> Also, there's two more grammer problems. 
<jblack> line 11, you need a comma after 'production readiness'. Line 17 should read: 
<jblack> actively improving, Bazaar 1. Bazaar 1 will have one or two more releases
<jblack> The "we" on 16 is ambigious (bazaar team? canonical employed bazaar developers? canonical?)
<jblack> Probably people will just assume who the we in the document is, and it probably won't cause any problems regardless of which of the three groups they're in.
<lifeless> ok, lets walk through this
<jblack> These are just things I noticed. I'll shut up now. :) 
<lifeless> nono its good
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<jblack> I see your point about roadmap-jblack though. It does go overboard a little  on over-advocacy. 
<lifeless> jblack: so, I've mailed you back an updated draft.
<lifeless> can you do a final check for errors and if there are any correct and mail it back to me ?
<jblack> ok
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> I'm going to grab breakfast, bbs
<jblack> lifeless: Sent. You should have it by the time you get back.
<lifeless> jblack: thanks, incorporated the changes and sent it back
<jblack> ping pong ping pong
<lifeless> ;)
<jblack> Thats all I see. Anything left would be subtle that only a suffield would whine.
<jblack> one very minor
<jblack> "This is anticipated..." 
<jblack> That what? 
<jblack> (this is like it. The word need to refer to a noun). How about "This process" ? 
<jblack> I'm sorry. found a second.
<lifeless> strike the sentence, replace with 'We expect to release Bazaar 2 in in the first quarter of 2006.
<jblack> Ok.
<jblack> Thats good. There's an awkward stentence left ("Before Bazaar-NG is released..."). I can't seem to make that sentence work.
<lifeless> delete the 'Before Bazaar-NG is released ' And it works for me
<jblack> I guess. The problem I'm having with the sentence is that it states that we'll be supporting improvements but we don't be doing improvements.
<jblack> I suggest:\
<jblack> Canonical will continue to support Bazaar during the Bazaar-NG development
<jblack> process. Future releases of Bazaar will contain fixes for security and
<jblack> other bugs but will not generally contain improvements.
<lifeless> sure
<jblack> Thats it. there's nothing else, as I've managed to bruise every surface inch of your baby.
<lifeless> ;0
<lifeless> what do you think about keeping in the ==== Bazaar ==== ...  ==== Super Mirror ==== section markers ?
<lifeless> I felt that the document was changing track and they would help clarify it for readers.
<jblack> I don't think you'll go to writer's jail for it. Its a bit outlinish for a something in literary form. 
<jblack> outline-ish, that is.
<lifeless> ok, lets put them in then ;0
<lifeless> other than that, I'm stoked, thank you !
<jblack> Then I've done a good job. 
<jblack> That pleases me. =)
<lifeless> lets put it up on the wiki, and mail g-a-u, bazaar-announce@lists.canonical.com, bazaar-ng@lists.canonical.com
<lifeless> yes you have.
<jblack> Ok. Signed as.... "The bazaar team at canonical" strike you well? 
<lifeless> just 'The Bazaar Team'
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> for completeness, send it once to team@bazaar.canonical.com first
<lifeless> let aaron/matthieu chime in, so we can sign it 'The Bazaar Team' truely.
<jblack> excellent idea
<lifeless> stub: gangotri is spewing 200k errors again
<stub> Rosetta?
* stub hasn't got to his cron folder yet
<lifeless> WARNING:root:No header found in this pofile
<lifeless> 00:25:03 ERROR   Got an unexpected exception while importing Template "review-breezy-kdeartwork-1" in Ubuntu Breezy Badger package "kdeartwork"
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless>   File "/srv/launchpad.net/production/l
<lifeless> jamesh: http://www.advogato.org/person/robertc/diary.html?start=42
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  I know of it, but haven't used it.
<lifeless> jamesh: point is, that configs/aliases/externals shouldn't be part of a vcs system :0
<jamesh> lifeless: having them handled automatically by "cvs checkout" or similar is nice though
<lifeless> well, when you can go 'cm build http://....
<lifeless> I'm not sure that having the VCS tied to a specific method is good at all.
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> I hadn't looked at the SVN externals stuff much before writing that article
<lifeless> scarey huh
<jamesh> hadn't noticed the problems it had if committers used a different repository URI to anonymous users
<stub> I'm more concerned with creating snapshots - if the vcs make it pretty transparent to checkout multiple trees, then if I checkout a particular revision one day, and then checkout that same revision the next day, I might end up with two different trees because the externals have changed.
<stub> I think the best way of fixing this is to generate a report at the end of the checkout listing the trees and the revisions that were checked out/updated/whatever. Unlike everything I'm currently aware of where the revisions checked out are buried in the several pages of output 
<stub> lifeless: We have a rollout today - I think there are more rosetta fixes for these spamming scripts.
<lifeless> stub: when I get around to implementing 'examine' for config-manager python-version, then it will be easy.
<jamesh> for things like CVS though, it is a bit difficult to identify a checkout with anything other than a date
<lifeless> well, within cvs's limits ;.. you can list all the files and their versions
<stub> Just 'cvs tag 65423' after every commit and you can ;)
<lifeless> it will just be .. rather verbose
<stub> I never needed config like stuff in CVS anyway - just always arranged stuff in a tree that let you checkout the part you were interested in, or the entire thing.
<jblack> I seem to be having difficulty getting an import going on roomba.
<stub> Lunch and then rollout. Do you think anyone will notice if I take things down for a couple of hours for a full vacuum?
<lifeless> yes I think they will
<lifeless> jblack: care to enlarge on that? or was it just a random statement ?
<jblack> Well, its been awhile since I've done imports... but I did a sourceadmin on abiword's MAIN branch, added cvs and arch coordinates, left enable unenabled. Went to roomba, did reload, and no abiword.
<jblack> the first time i tried, I had set enabled, but went back and turned it off and reloaded on roomba
<lifeless> you can't turn enable off once its set
<lifeless> hang on, I'll go poke the db.
<jblack> Whoops.
<lifeless> ok, go edit the source again.
<lifeless> check that enabled is _off_
<lifeless> then reload roomba
<jblack> Still not there
<lifeless> stub: are you updating at the moment ?
<stub> Nope
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/abiword
<lifeless> ^^ bustified for me
<lifeless> nmm bug with importstatus processing
<lifeless> though I cant edit the series head
<lifeless> launchpad1.log
<stub> I just accessed that page...
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/abiword/+series/head
<stub> Yup - that is dead 
<lifeless> renamed it to trunk, no change
<lifeless> the error is '  File "/srv/launchpad.net/production/launchpad/utilities/../lib/zope/app/traversing/adapters.py", line 52, in traverse
<lifeless>     raise NotFoundError(subject, name)
<lifeless> NotFoundError: (None, 'title')
<stub> No the template assumes there is a 'title' property on context/importstatus, and there isn't one
<stub> (or security declarations were forgotten)
<lifeless> aw man.
<stub> Should we add one now and cherry pick it ;)
<stub> What sort of object would context/importstatus be?
<lifeless> importstatus is a dbschema
<lifeless> NULL breaks it. 
<lifeless> 5 works
<lifeless> jblack: try a reload of roomba now
<stub> Hmm... in general we shouldn't allow NULL for enums, and instead have an UNKNOWN value or similar.
<jblack> There
<jblack> Something I did? 
<lifeless> yes, you selected enable.
<lifeless> I suggest you pickup the doco you wrote before doing an import - you have super-secret-powers in launchpad;0
<spiv> stub: Hmm.
<lifeless> btw you need to resend the oadmap to the team@ address.
<lifeless> as you didn't attach it.
<jblack> oh for crying out loud. Is anything going to work right tonight? 
<spiv> stub: It shouldn't be hard to make EnumCol assert, or at least warn, if self.notNull == False.
<stub> lifeless: So is this a bug we need to fix now, or is it only triggered by.... erm... user error (for lack of a less abusive term)
<lifeless> its only triggered by something not even god should attempt error.
<jblack> as a matter of fact, yes. Martin took comand -- 
<jblack> pardon? I exceeded god powers? 
* jblack starts moshing around the room, zotting this and smiting that
<lifeless> you me bob2, ddaa keybuk all exceed god powers in launchpad
<stub> spiv: Or I just fix the database constraints - I wouldn't hack it into EnumCol because I don't know if that rule will hold everywhere.
<lifeless> for the import area
<lifeless> stub: one way to be sure that it will ;0
<stub> spiv: In fact, I think we have enumcols that will be NULL if other columns are not filled out.
<spiv> stub: Fair enough.
<jblack> That reminds me of the god/devil mode that I wrote into linuxguru.net
<stub> jblack: How much longer are you going to be on Launchpad for? I can delay the rollout for a few hours if you like.
* stub isn't really fussed
<jblack> If you want to me off launchpad, then I owe you a beer. 
<jblack> I was just spending my couple hours of gnome imports. I can go back to it later.
<jblack> stub: iow, I'm off
<stub> jblack: ok ;)
<stub> Hehehe.... css caching bugs ;)
<stub> Have a look at launchpad.net - I had invisible tabs until I shift-reloaded ;)
<lifeless> specs doesn't work
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/abiword/+specs
<spiv> stub, lifeless: looks like a db permission error?
<stub> Yer - me stuffed up.
<stub> Working now. I just updated the documentation for that process but neglected to actually perform it ;)
<spiv> Woo, and we already have an error from googlebot ;)
<robitaille> is it a known problem that an user cannot access his email page using the link/action in the right-hand column of an user page ?  (https://launchpad.net/people/robitaille/+emails)
<jamesh> robitaille: looks like a bug.  Go "Edit Details" then "E-mail addresses"
<jamesh> that is weird
<robitaille> yes saw that.  An user can also click on "Manage" email address on the left-hand side column of that same user page.
<stub> jamesh: Just someone changed the URLs and forgot to update the actions. There are other actions broken too :-(
<stub> Which means I need to sort out some primitive spidering tests
<lifeless> did we rollout anything done post-meeting ?
<stub> Yes
* stub looks up the details
<stub> Yes - needed to wait for Marks specs branch to land.
* lifeless hates that magic marker
<jamesh> stub: I think someone screwed up a merge conflict -- iirc salgado moved those entries to a different portlet (the person "edit details" one)
<jamesh> that's a guess though
<jamesh> everything below "Show Subscribed Specs" looks suspect
<jamesh> looks like they were added back with the specs merge (patch-2314)
<stub> Mark strikes again ;-(
* stub submits a bug report
<SteveA> morning
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Update production database update docs (patch-2325: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> morning launchpadders
<stub> cprov: Morning. Just found a present from you in rocketfuel (patch-25-66-0.sql)
<cprov> stub: what do you mean by "a present" ?
<stub> A database patch that didn't get reviewed (hence the odd number)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add a missing import and add an __all__ tuple (patch-2326: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<carlos> morning
* stub is running the tests to see if it is needed at all
<cprov> stub: it's still surprising me, I don't remember from where does it comes
<stub> http://lists.canonical.com/mailman/private/arch-commits/2005-August/004336.html
<stub> (poor mans annotate, but I've never actually seen baz annotate finish ;) )
<stub> Its just work on one of the views. If it is needed it will affect a patch in Kinnisons branch (pending review).
<cprov> stub: just update RF and saw, it is the repaired pgview.... ohh sorry man, 
<stub> No worries. Do you now if it is a needed change?
<cprov> stub: it affects the soyuz UI for sure, unfortunatelly tests are missing yet 
<stub> Ok.
<Kinnison> I'll take a look
<cprov> stub: how does it pass through review process ? 
<stub> cprov: BjornT would have assumed it still needed to go through my queue. I wouldn't worry about it - it hasn't been a regular occurance.
<stub> Kinnison: I can't see a difference between cprov's rewrite of the view and yours (well - the order of two columns is swapped, but that doesn't matter)
<Kinnison> stub: Once baz has finished I'll look and confirm that
<Kinnison> stub: I'll update my branch to remove his patch when mine gets applied?
<stub> Kinnison: Hmm.... yes. That would be simplest. Your branch should land soon, or does it still need to run the review gauntlet?
<stub> Soon as in before next launchpad meeting and the production tagging
<Kinnison> stub: I'm hoping it'll land fairly damned soon
<Kinnison> stub: It needs to run the review gauntlet and I'm unsure how that is progressing
<Kinnison> but since it contains only those changes necessary to get it working again with the renames, it should be fairly fast to review
<stub> Kinnison: Ok. I'll rename it to patch-25-18-0.sql, which also means I won't acidently forget about it. It looks like there is no clash.
<Kinnison> If there's no clash, there's no particular need for me to remove it is there?
<Kinnison> it's just a redundant but non-dangerous patch
<stub> Yup. 
<stub> So no need for you to do anything
<Kinnison> coolio
* Kinnison goes back to preparing stuff for sprinting this week
<Keybuk> where are you sprinting too?
<Kinnison> soyuz readiness
<Kinnison> The new olympic sport: 45 mile sprint
<WaterSevenUb> Carlos, do you know why Synaptic is not yet ready for translation?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, is not?
<carlos> hmmm
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, embarrassment :) I can't find it :)
<carlos> you are right
* carlos looks at the logs
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, it should be fixed soon, we need a small change in synaptic 
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, if you remember me afterwards... let me know.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, will try to, but my mind is not so good and it does not depend on me, it depends on synaptic maintainer...
<Nafallo> thanx! I love this new gpg system :-).
<Nafallo> who should I thank for this? cprov?
<cprov> Nafallo: the LP team, lot of people is releated to this improvement, specially mpt for the new UI style
<Nafallo> oki, thanx all then! :-)
<Kinnison> I am about to update dogfood, anyone have a problem with that?
<Kinnison> updated
<Kinnison> anyone know what's happened with https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/ ? 
<Kinnison> mpt: know what's happening to cause the brokenness on https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/
<Kinnison> ?
<mpt> Kinnison: Not offhand, though I can probably do a temp fix once I update from rocketfuel
<Kinnison> mpt: thanks
<mpt> It looks like something carlos would understand
<mpt> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+translations is broken too
<mpt> but https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/rosetta isn't
<mpt> AttributeError: 'DistroRelease' object has no attribute 'datecreated'
<mpt> Hrmm, maybe the dogfood database hasn't been remade?
<mpt> Or is that automatic?
<Kinnison> It's automatic
* carlos looks at that page
<carlos> hmmm
<mpt> carlos, you may have noticed that on productoin, the portlet dogfood is complaining about until recently said "Just for fun, here's the overall translation status of Ubuntu", and then didn't have any stats
<mpt> Now production is fixed (it doesn't claim to have Ubuntu translation stats any more), and dogfood is broken 
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> mpt, didn't know that problem on production...
<mpt> I was going to fix that today for Rosetta 1.0, but someone already fixed it :-)
<mpt> otherwise we'd have had slashdotters laughing at it
<carlos> mpt, the URL you pasted does not exists on production
<carlos> you pasted it linked to dogfood
<carlos> mpt, the link is broken on production...
<Kinnison> dogfood just got updated to latest rocketfuel
<Kinnison> and now it doesn't work
<mpt> carlos, the page I'm talking about on production is https://launchpad.net/
<Kinnison> it seems to be a rosetta related issue
<carlos> mpt, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/
<carlos> mpt, click over "translations" and you get a 404 error
<mpt> yikes!
<mpt> how did that happen?
<mpt> oh, breezy and hoary have translations pages, but ubuntu itself doesn't
<mpt> but that's a separate problem, I think, carlos
<carlos> mpt, I know, but just found it :-)
<mpt> I need to fix that "System error" text somehow so that people stop pasting it into bug reports
<carlos> Kinnison, I'm not ignoring you, just checking my current tree
* mpt is updating his tree
<mpt> should be finished in mere hours!
<Kinnison> carlos: thanks
* carlos merges too as his local branch works...
* mpt wishes he'd stop getting spam with the subject line "Read this mail from Mark"
<mpt> gets me every time
<carlos> mpt, or ask mark to change his name... :-P
<cprov> mpt: did you have a look on me/launchpad--builddUI--0 ?
<mpt> cprov: No, I got that message yesterday afternoon, anthem wasn't working, and this local machine doesn't have enough RAM for baz
<mpt> I'll look at it once I'm done looking at this dogfood bug
<cprov> mpt: I understand you reasons, don't need further explanations ;)
<cprov> mpt: I was just wondering if we can have a short ETA for it, you can answer it later after look on that code 
<cprov> mpt: anthem env seems to be very sensible to upgrades, still causing trobles until today ... don't forget I read email in the same place you do ;)
<carlos> Kinnison, how could I see the main page used on dogfood/production?
<carlos> my local branch has another one
<mpt> cprov: well, at least ssh and baz are working now, that's enough for me :-)
<mpt> carlos: /real-index.html
<mpt> iirc
<carlos> mpt, thanks
<mpt> I think the development home page even links to it :-)
<cprov> mpt: does the situation still so critical like that ? 
<carlos> mpt, could be O:-)
<carlos> Kinnison, I don't see any problem here
<Kinnison> carlos: if you log into mawson and look in /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/dogfood/launchpad
<carlos> Kinnison, the error I see from dogfood does not happens here and the missing method is not missing here
<carlos> sure
<carlos> Kinnison, that's not latest rocketfuel code
<Kinnison> carlos: really?
<carlos> hmm
* Kinnison boggles
<carlos> it is...
<carlos> the patchset is the same
<carlos> but the code is different :-?
<Kinnison> odd
<mpt> all that bazzing for nothing? alack
<carlos> Kinnison, I didn't touch that code so it's a bit difficult that it comes from my local branch...
<carlos> but I cannot do a baz diff on mawson :-(
<carlos> doing it with my local branch...
<Kinnison> Should I be merging from you or something?
<carlos> Kinnison, don't think so
<carlos> I'm using my devel--0 branch that should not have any change
<Kinnison> okay, just let me know when you work out what's up
<Kinnison> it is confusing me lotsly
<carlos> Kinnison, my local branch does not have any change checking against rocketfuel
<carlos> Kinnison, getting a fresh rocketfuel checkout atm to be 100% sure
<Kinnison> okay thanks
<kiko> stub, hadn't we agreed not to place mark's landing in production?
<carlos> Kinnison, is a problem with your tree
<stub> not that I recall. I recall not tagging on Thursday because it needed to land.
<carlos> Kinnison, a fresh checkout has it
<carlos> Kinnison, just remove it and get a fresh version
<kiko> stub, shucks. I convinced mark that he shouldn't land it in production, but I guess you went with his initial "wait for landing" request.
<kiko> my fault, sorry.
* kiko depresses himself
<mpt> Kinnison: fresh rocketfuel worksforme
<mpt> ... too
* mpt sees carlos got there first
<carlos> mpt, ;-)
<mpt> He with the most RAM wins
<carlos> mpt, the fresh checkout was don on mawson, without any cache revision....
<carlos> s/don/done/
<mpt> kiko: If you have some spare time today from fixing anthem, it's be great if you could look at the SimplifyingMalone spec
* carlos -> shower
<carlos> and lunch
<carlos> see you!
<mpt> SteveA: menus?
<BjornT> stub: can you please check, in production, if there are any bugs that don't have any comments?
<stub> BjornT: There are none. Every bug has one or more comments.
<BjornT> stub: ok, thanks
<bradb> morning all
* mpt wonders why "...Administer code of conduct signatures..." doesn't match "      <h1>Administer code of conduct signatures</h1>"
<cprov> mpt: I've gots same problem once .. you probably have the same match twice in the page content .. test-suite gets lost
<bradb> Don't trust the failure output. Figuring out doctest/pagetest failures takes a sixth sense.
<mpt> (apart from the fact that Gaim decided to trim the HTML tags from what I just wrote)
<salgado> elmo, pqm seems to be stuck again
<elmo> salgado: kicked
<salgado> elmo, ta ;)
<SteveA> mpt: yeah, can we meet in say 20 mins? 
<Kinnison> carlos: I've just done a fresh checkout of dogfood and it still gives the error
<mpt> SteveA: ok
<Kinnison> when was staging last updated?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Bless accidently applied db patch (patch-2327: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<Keybuk> ok, this is just freaky ... test cases fail which I swear worked on Friday
<Keybuk> and I haven't touched it since then, honest 'guv
<Kinnison> Well, I have a situation where a fresh checkout has a / page which crashes on dogfood, but works on staging
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.30: Cherry pick patch-2326 into production (patch-2: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<bradb> "* Applying 157 revisions ..."
* bradb tries a fifth time
<kiko> bradb, are you running out of memory?
<bradb> * Applying 157 revisions ......................................................................................................................................baz: uncaught exception: -1:(unable to fork for patch)
<bradb>   please report this as a bug to bazaar@lists.canonical.com
<bradb> yu
<bradb> p
<bradb> needless to say, on all five tries gnome terminal is all i have open
<Kinnison> bradb: is this preparing the library?
<bradb> with two tabs, one of which is IRC
<kiko> bradb, do you have 1gig?
<kiko> that's the minimum required for current baz + lp
<Kinnison> bradb: I.E. is this preparing the revision library cache ready for merging?
<bradb> kiko: no, 512 megs
<kiko> 1.5 is usually required.
<kiko> bradb, go out and buy some memory.
<Kinnison> kiko: I survive very well on 768M
<kiko> Kinnison, obviously you're not a golfer
<Kinnison> golfer?
* kiko winces at the lost subtlety
<kiko> never mind
* BjornT runs lp+baz with 512 megs without much problem
<kiko> but at async we find we can't really merge with less than 1gig
<kiko> ask mpt...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1962 (patch-2328: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> bradb: try: baz library-add rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-<foo> where <foo> is somewhere around 70 revisions after the one it finds in your library
<Kinnison> bradb: if that succeeds, then re-try your merge
* bradb tries
<bradb> BjornT: "without much problem" eh? heh heh.
<kiko> there's something magical about that to me
<kiko> because I have never managed a merge with 512mb
* bradb considers Powerbook memory
<BjornT> bradb: well, i've never ran out of memory. the only problem i have is that it might be slow some times. but since i've started using hard links it's actuall quite fast most of the time.
<salgado> kiko, I think our problem here is that we don't have swap. 
<bradb> BjornT: if fl-cow were packaged on ubuntu, i might use hard links too
<bradb> i'll have to wait until baz is done using me before opening my browser to do some memory shopping
<elmo> err, guys
<elmo> launchpad-error-reports is .5Gb A MONTH
<elmo> and it's a mailing list
<elmo> we need to do something to reduce that
<SteveA> it's internal isn't it?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  some small packaging fixes to the launchpad buildd (patch-2329: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<SteveA> i mean, the bandwidth
<SteveA> i'll mail stu.  he's the custodian of it.
<SteveA> elmo: is it the disk space that is a problem?
<elmo> SteveA: more the bandwidth
<elmo> it's the size of the archive x the number of subscribers
<SteveA> is it internal?
<elmo> I'm trying to move it internal, and having problems copying that much data off of rince
<SteveA> there shouldn't be many subscribers for it all
<SteveA> it is heavily based on topics
<SteveA> a lot of the history can probably be junked
<SteveA> i'll check with stu
<SteveA> and get back to you
<elmo> thanks
<bradb> BjornT: If I try to use getUtility in the tests, it causes other breakage as well (in addition to the task != self breakage)
<bradb> Failed example:
<bradb>     related_task.status = ORIGINAL_STATUS
<bradb> Exception raised:
<bradb>     ...
<bradb>       File "/home/bradb/launchpad-two/lib/canonical/lp/dbschema.py", line 152, in fromPython
<bradb>         raise TypeError('DBSchema Item from wrong class')
<bradb>     TypeError: DBSchema Item from wrong class
<bradb> Should I put the task back to not using getUtility and file two bugs?
<bradb> s/task/test/
<SteveA> that'll be a bug
<SteveA> dbschema is comparing by identity
<SteveA> when it shouldn't be
* bradb files both bugs while waiting for BjornT to come back
<SteveA> thanks brad
<SteveA> bradb: what's the number?
<BjornT> bradb: hmm. yeah, bugs should be filed. i guess you could either not use getUtility, or use removeSecurityProxy to make the test pass. i'd prefer the latter, since you're testing code that should be able to handle security proxied objects.
<BjornT> bradb: of course with an XXX pointing to the bug number
<Kinnison> bradb: so my suggestion of an intermediate library-add worked?
<bradb> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1971
<bradb> BjornT: ok, I'll use removeSecurityProxy
<BjornT> bradb: to clarify, removeSecurityProxy for the dbitem bug. self.id != task.id is nicer
<bradb> Kinnison: kind of. I still ended up getting one more unable to fork error
<bradb> BjornT: ah, ok
<Kinnison> :-(
<SteveA> bradb: i see the problem.  it is an easy fix, but writing the test is more difficult.
<jordi> carlos: did you se Steve Michael's mail about zwiki?
<SteveA> simon
<SteveA> not steve
<jordi> carlos: err
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> doh, steve, not carlos :P
<bradb> BjornT: You've got mail. Can you confirm that it's ok to merge?
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, it's ok
<bradb> great, thanks
* Keybuk beats his head against the wall
<Keybuk> I get it all working, shiny, just right
<Keybuk> AND I FIND ANOTHER CRITICAL BUG
<Keybuk> Gnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<SteveA> INVALID SIGNATURE ON REVISION!
<SteveA>   archive: rocketfuel@canonical.com
<SteveA>   revision launchpad--devel--0--patch-2329
<SteveA>   checksum file: checksum
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> any idea what to do?
<jordi> SteveA: when someone requests the addition of an app to rosetta, and a product for it doesn't exist, should I create it straight away?
<jordi> false alarm, I see it now
* Keybuk is having a "what the fuck was I on when I wrote this?" moment
<jordi> gah
<jordi> the launchpad update removed the handy "my bugs" link from /people/foo
<salgado> jordi, really? 
<Kinnison> ciao
<jordi> salgado: do you have it?
<jordi> and I can't remember the url
<jordi> damn shit
<jordi> so I find vandalism in a product, and I can't fix it myself.
* jordi feels a bit useless sometimes.
<bradb> jordi: click on the Bugs tab dude
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/gtweakui
<jordi> bradb: those are assigned to me
<jordi> I want the bugs I've filed
<salgado> jordi, I can see the links in /people/salgado (the assigned and reported bugs)
<jordi> hmm, I don't see reported.
<salgado> jordi, the ones you filled are in the actions portlet, in the right side
<salgado> s/filled/filed
<jordi> oh, bah
<jordi> I must be blind
<bradb> jordi: You want to see reported and assigned all in the same page?
<jordi> sorry, bradb & salgado :)
<bradb> oh
<jordi> I should get a pair of glasses
<jordi> can anyone have a look at gtweakui and fix it somehow?
<jordi> I still think I could use access to those edits just in case I find vandalism
<bradb> jordi: What do you want changed?
<jordi> bradb: descriptions
<jordi> have a look
<jordi> it's not even funny
<bradb> If you can tell me what fields you want changed, with the exact text to put in there, I can change it.
<bradb> Sure, I can see the problem, but I can't write anything much better for gtweakui :P
<jordi> lol
<jordi> well I made something up based on "
<jordi> This is a fairly simple project. A collection of simple dialogues as a front end to GConf. We will provide extra configuration settings for GNOME that 'power users' have been requesting since the release of GNOME 2.0. We will adhere to the GNOME HIG"
<jordi> ie "Simple GConf editor"
<jordi> etc
<jordi> carlos, is adding the gnome-glossary a good idea?
<bradb> jordi: I've made it a little better, but the summary and description are the same. If you want to improve the text, just let me know what text you want in what fields (because I know nothing about gtweakui.)
<jordi> oh my, brad. Summary: "gTweakUI is a simple configuration editor for advanced GNOME features."
<bradb> I was thinking more of a longer description, but hey, I guess less is more.
<jordi> Description: gTweakUI is a GConf editor that provides a user interface for some of the advanced GNOME configurations. On GNOME 2.0, some of these configurations are hidden in GConf, and are only available using a GConf editor. gTweakUI provides a friendly and HIG compliant interface to access them."
<jordi> or something like this.
<mpt> bradb: What's the ETA on MaloneBugSubscriptions?
<bradb> mpt: A couple months, at the earliest, I'd imagine.
<bradb> First there's 1.0, then there's a month of bugfixing/firefighting that follows that. The latter ends up turning into 2-3 months, etc.
<bradb> (It's possible that it might fit in as part of the firefighting, depending on what the users are saying, I guess.)
* mpt blinks at "Show Team Hierarchy"
<bradb> "Sorry, a system error occurred"?
<mpt> yeah, that too :-)
<mpt> but mostly the idea that that should be on a separate page in the first place
<bradb> I'm noticing that I'm often using status notes instead of what I should really be doing, which is adding a comment.
<bradb> Er, I think that's what I should really be doing.
<bradb> e.g. adding a note giving some context for why I'm marking it "Fixed", which is really a piece of information that in no way needs to be limited to just the task
<mpt> I like that the description is now on the task page
<mpt> bradb: Perhaps your explanation does indeed belong as a status note. If you were mistaken and the bug still exists, the explanation is no longer relevant, so it's right for it to be blown away.
<mpt> Launchpad is perhaps an unusual case, because it's a single upstream with no distro packages
<mpt> Imagine that you were a developer of a product that is packaged in several distros
<mpt> That you had fixed a bug wouldn't make it fixed everywhere else.
<bradb> mpt: If, for example, the bug were rejected, and the reason for that rejection explained by the status notes (because it was the easiest place to write the information), what is the reason for that be a "local" piece of data, rather than global to the bug report?
<mpt> bradb: Because it's not (very) relevant to other distros
<mpt> Maybe upstream should be a special case
<bradb> Sorry, phone. /me ponders
<bradb> Yes, perhaps upstream could be a special case. Perhaps it's not a significant enough problem to worry about right now.
<mpt> cprov: Is there a permission set up for people who are allowed to edit the build farm?
<cprov> mpt: soon we will have a LP celebrite, I think ... now I require lp.Admin 
<mpt> ok
<bradb> mpt: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/691 -- is this fixed?
<jordi> shouldn't we kind of avoid stuff like this?
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/dialogs
<jordi> isn't "dialogs" namespace pollution?
<jordi> bradb: thanks for the gtweakup update
<bradb> no prob
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> setting up plone for translation might take me like 2 weeks
<bradb> Matthieu Moy's merge request has been churning for over an hour. Presumably pqm's hanging?
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> can anyone search for "plone" on launchpad to see how many results they get?
<jordi> I only get one, and it's not plone itself
<jordi> doh, I really need sleep. projects != products.
<jordi> plone desktop is registered as a project. weird
<bradb> elmo: Can you kick pqm please?
<bradb> lifeless_: ping
<elmo> kicked
<elmo> for once it wasn't pqm's fault
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<sabdfl> hey guys, i'm BACK
<sabdfl> kiko: any further review comments on the specmachine?
<bradb> elmo: thanks
<jordi> hey sabdfl 
<jordi> damn, where is carlos.
<sabdfl> hey jordi, how's it going
<jordi> I'm dealing with the zillion po and pot files for plone
<jordi> they have a "Chinese" (no country) file which is the same as the Chinese (China). I think I should omit it.
<jordi> But wanted to check with Carlos first.
<jordi> oh well, they can always add it later.
<sabdfl> jordi: yes, we should have one or the other, not both
<jordi> zh_CN is the standard, so that goes in
* jordi discovers plone has an uptodate translation which conforms to our standard. Impressive!
<sabdfl> jordi: nice progress on zope3 translations at https://launchpad.net/products/zope/+series/zope3.1/+pots/zope
<jordi> wow
<jordi> lots of purple
<sabdfl> jordi: have you seen the breezy launchpad integration?
<sabdfl> help -> translate this app?
<jordi> not yet, I haven't tried a breezy CD yet
<jordi> I've seen that in screenshots though
<sabdfl> i think it's going to be a big driver
<jordi> yeah, it solves the "where and who to file bugs against" very trivially
<jordi> sabdfl: I haven't been able to contact the xfce guys yet. What should I do abotu that request (one language team wants to import it all to translate xfce to their language)
<jordi> I wanted to tell the xfce guys in advance, just in case they have something to say
<sabdfl> jordi: always a good idea to let them know that we are importing, and to import everything that's been done upstream
<kiko> sabdfl, I do have some; I'll mail them out tomorrow; we migrated our server, anthem, to hoary and I'm still picking up the pieces
<kiko> should be wrapped up shortly though
<kiko> what an upgrade
<jordi> yay, plone done
<jordi> that took a while
<jordi> too fast
<jordi> I'm getting a system error with plone
<jordi> doh
<jordi> I'm a dork
<jordi> rosetta didn't like a bzipped tar named tar.gz :)
<jordi> sabdfl: the last pending request I can see in the list archive is gnome-glossary, which I'm not sure about
<jordi> sabdfl: do we want to import that?
<jordi> kiko: can you have a look at the error log for me?
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/cmfplone/+series/main/+pots/plone/+upload is erroring when I upload a big tarball
<jordi> a .tar.bz2 nearly 2megs big
<jordi> is there a size limit or something?
<kiko> sure
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  implement MaloneSearchResults (currently exposed only on the sp bug listing) (patch-2330: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com, mpt@canonical.com)
<lifeless> bradb: pong
<jordi> kiko: upload went ok with a (much bigger) tar.gz. Something's wrong with tar.bz2 I guess.
<sabdfl> anybody running lp on breezy?
<sabdfl> any issues to know about?
<sabdfl> version management?
<bradb> lifeless: n/m, elmo kicked pqm for us ;)
<jordi> kiko: if you can confirm it's related, I'll file a bug
<kiko> sabdfl, mpt's trying at least
<kiko> jordi, it's a bug
<sabdfl> jordi: there's no size limit
<kiko> jordi, file it and I'll paste in a traceback
<jordi> k
<kiko> it's  a pretty weird one
<kiko>     *  Module tarfile, line 916, in open
<kiko>       return func(name, "r", fileobj)
<kiko>     * Module tarfile, line 996, in bz2open
<kiko>       raise ValueError, "no support for external file objects"
<kiko> ValueError: no support for external file objects
<jordi> while I do: can anyone tell me what's the active tab for https://launchpad.net/products/cmfplone/+series/main/+pots/plone/+upload ?
<jordi> if it's "Bugs" too, I have another bug to file. Sigh :)
<jordi> kiko: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1982
<jordi> 1982, the Spanish Football Championship :)
<kiko> jordi, it is bugs
<jordi> kiko: ie, bug?
<kiko> its.
<kiko> yes.
<jordi> there goes 1983
<jordi> ok. So now I need 3 more bugs to get 1986.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<bradb> salgado: you might find https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1981 interesting
<salgado> bradb, I saw it already. thanks for reporting. :)
<bradb> no prob
<salgado> I'll talk to mpt to see what we can do. that team page really needs some love
<jordi> kiko: just wondering, what's in that bug that makes it priv?
<salgado> cprov, have you seen https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1979 ?
<cprov> salgado: yes I have, no clue atm
<sabdfl> stub: is name required to be ascii?
<salgado> sabdfl, yes, the valid_name() function enforces that, IIRC
<bradb> def valid_name(name):
<bradb>     pat = r"^[a-z0-9] [a-z0-9\\+\\.\\-] +$"
<ivoks> salgado: ping
<salgado> ivoks, pong
<ivoks> salgado: i reported #1979
<ivoks> so if you have any questions, i would be glad to help
<zyga> hello
<salgado> oh, the gpg key problem.
<zyga> are there any problems with lanuchpad?
<zyga> I've uploaded several translations two days ago and they were not commited yet
<ivoks> right
<salgado> ivoks, let's see if cprov can help us
<zyga> no notification, no nothing
<salgado> cprov, about that bug I pinged you, is there anything else that you want to know?
<cprov> ivoks: your GPG key id ?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> 0xD3BDA225
<jordi> kiko-phone: now it's failing with a tar.gz apparently
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Get read of **kw magic in PersonSet.newTeam(), some other tweaks in browser/team.py, fix https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1902. r=kiko (patch-2331: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<jordi> kiko-phone: fuck... I didn't notice the plone data I was given included an en.po. Can those 4 en.po's get removed?
<kiko-phone> jordi, hmm, you'll need to ask carlos/stub for that part.
<jordi> k
<jordi> carlos: I'd like to remove en.po from the 4 cmfplone templates.
<ivoks> salgado cprov bye... i need some sleep :/
<cprov> ivoks: so do I, I'm utc 
<ivoks> cprov: utc+2 here :)
<cprov> ivoks: it's probably in you key, missed subkey 
<ivoks> eh?
<cprov> ivoks: I will discuss your situation with the gpg gurus, perhaps they will have a solution
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> thanks
#launchpad 2006-08-28
<BlueAidan> for some reason, LP won't send a confirmation email to my main email account. could it be that the server is on my personal machine, on a residential IP?
<lifeless> BlueAidan: shouldn't matter. is it hitting your spam filter perhaps ?
<BlueAidan> no, it never connects to my server.
<BlueAidan> I watch the log for awhile after I click the "send confirmation" button, but no connects from LP. I get other mail fine.
<lifeless> mail is batched out from lp
<lifeless> but we dont have filters on sending /to/ dial up ips etc - I recieve mail in what sounds to be a similar setup
<BlueAidan> I've tried doing it 4-5 times now, for the past month or so and haven't gotten one yet.
<lifeless> have you filed a bug/support request ?
<BlueAidan> not yet...
<lifeless> that will give us a place to have a discussion, record things to search in the logs etc
<BlueAidan> ok
<BlueAidan> jeez... one just got through!
<BlueAidan> heh
<BlueAidan> ah well
* ..[topic/#launchpad:irc.freenode.net] : Developer meeting: Thu 31 Aug, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<theCore> is possible to know how the Karma is counted?
<sladen> theCore: you could ask on #launchpad
<lifeless> sladen: this IS #launchpad
<sladen> ha!
<theCore> sladen, ?
<theCore> hehe
<lifeless> theCore: its recorded as specific actions, then counted daily. The answer is then balanced according to a algorithm that we change 
<lifeless> its changed so that the different areas of launchpad dont overwhelm each other, and to reduce the overwhelming amount of karma canonical employees tend to generate
<theCore> lifeless, would it be possible to know the value given for the different actions?
<lifeless> no
<theCore> :(
<lifeless> its really irrelevant
<lifeless> its like 3 steps removed from the value that ends up against your name
<lifeless> and like I say we balance it all the time, so the number is effectively not fixed.
<theCore> I understand
<lifeless> To know the number we'd have to work backwards through all the math
<theCore> I just wanted to cheat a little bit, work on the most rewarding area to boost my karma
<theCore> anyway
<lifeless> I know. Its structured so that that it doesn't work like that ;)
<theCore> thanks, for info
<lifeless> also, karma decays
<lifeless> if you have high karma, but stop contributing, it will fade away
<lifeless> this is good for new contributors, because it means that after a while, you've caught up with everyone that is already here.
<lifeless> (assuming you are contributing as much)
<theCore> that's pretty nice
<theCore> it's bit inconvient for the people that don't work directly with launchpad. though
<lifeless> how so, you dont need to work directly with it to get karma
<theCore> I assume my contributions worth more than karma points...
<theCore> how so?
<lifeless> well, what do you do ? If you do uploads of packages for instance, that generates karma
<theCore> I work on the h.u.c documention, some IRC support, and I do upstream bug reports on development version of certain apps
<theCore> may start to work with the MOTUs soon, so that will boost the karma points I have
<theCore> lifeless, just another question, does my email address is reachable by the search bots if I make it viewable to other Launchpad users?
<theCore> nevermind, I found it out
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> if you are not logged in, you cant see any email
<theCore> yeah, I just saw that, it seems the spams came through wiki.ubuntu.com
<theCore> lifeless, by the way, Launchpad is a really nice piece of software, continue your great work :)
<Burgundavia> lifeless: personally, I think the gnome bugzilla points methods works very well
<Burgundavia> be harder to abstract across a larger domain on expertise/work
<lifeless> I got spammed in the weekend on /all/ my gpg uids
<lifeless> so I think some f*cker has done a search of one of the keyservers
<jamesh> lifeless: or harvested addresses from one of the PGP key stats websites
<jamesh> which is more likely
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> also, some muppet in debian land is exposing maintainer email addresses to the wide wide masses
<Burgundavia> lifeless: doesn't packages.debian.org do that anyway?
<lifeless> probably
<lifeless> $muppets
<theCore> lifeless, possible but my GPG key doesn't have the email address which I'm getting spam
<Burgundavia> dude, you have to know who to email about a package
<lifeless> Burgundavia: yes, and? the BTS is the contact address
<lifeless> I'm a DD, if anyone is allowed to complain, surely I am
<lifeless> mind you, wrong channel ;)
<Burgundavia> what if I have a question that is not a bug?
<Burgundavia> it is hard enough figuring out who to talk to about a package already
<Burgundavia> lets not make it harder
* lifeless shrugs
<jamesh> Burgundavia: use the support tracker :)
<Burgundavia> jamesh: and in debian? :)
<jamesh> Burgundavia: they don't have one yet?
<Burgundavia> debian is to actually used by real people, so they don't need a support tracker
<jamesh> don't real people need a place to ask questions?
* theCore vanishes
<Burgundavia> jamesh: debian users mostly use the mailing list and that new forum
<Burgundavia> the issue is people who are little bit more savvy that the forums but not quite a developer
<Burgundavia> people like myself
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<lifeless> mpt: do we have a help.l.c page for WhyTheFuckAmIHere ?
<mpt> no
<lifeless> we had a lot of requests for account deletions over the weekend
<jamesh> it coincides with the word "account" being splashed over non-active person pages
<lifeless> ah, I did not realise that there had been a change there
<jamesh> see the right hand portlet of https://launchpad.net/people/mzqrovna
<jamesh> mpt: if you have ideas for alternative wording, that would be useful.
<theCore> how do I confirm a bug?
<mpt> jamesh, cause and effect perhaps
<jamesh> also, the "Claim this account" link there should go to the person merge page rather than +forgottenpassword, since I'm logged in
<mpt> ok
<jamesh> I assume that's what we want to direct people to do when they find a duplicate
<jamesh> rather than have two active accounts
<mpt> yes
<jamesh> mpt: so spiv found an SF URL that gives you a bug without needing the group_id or atid.  That should simplify things greatly.
<mpt> cool
<mpt> Does there need to be a spec on simplifying bug watch entry?
<jamesh> couldn't hurt
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57946 in rosetta "Aggregate suggestions from similar languages" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57946
<Burgundavia> jamesh: to be brutally honest, I think the non-free-ness of LP is going to be a larger and larger liability to Ubuntu as we go forward
<jamesh> mpt: what do you think of bug 57414 and 57715?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57414 in malone "Two comment boxes are confusing" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57414
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57715 in malone "Lost comments on bug #57607" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57715
<jamesh> mpt: people entering a comment in one comment box, and submitting the other form of the page
<jamesh> thus losing the comment
<mpt> jamesh, I think and have always thought that the bug page should have only one comment field, and only one "Save Changes" button
<jamesh> mpt: I think it should be possible to do without too much trouble using the new formlib machinary
<Burgundavia> mpt: related question: is there a bug somewhere for when you change a description and end up with a duplicate?
<mpt> Burgundavia, yes, and BjornT has been fixing that recently afaik
<Burgundavia> cool, thanks
<Burgundavia> it bugged me again today
<carlos> morning
<carlos> mpt: hi
<carlos> I would need some minutes of your time to help me with some UI changes to the translation form
<carlos> Do you have time today?
<mpt> carlos, now's good
<carlos> ok
<carlos> let me prepare my local launchpad server so you can take a look to what I have atm
<carlos> the changes are to implement TranslationReview spec
<jamesh> mpt: I reviewed your mpt/launchpad/trivial branch, btw.  Mostly okay, but one query about your fix for bug 55831
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55831 in malone "branches shouldn't be hidden in the bug text" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55831
<carlos> mpt: http://gollum.pemas.net:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.2/es/+translate
<carlos> mpt: use my login details in our sample data
<carlos> mpt: the copy buttons are not working, just focus on the UI
<carlos> please 
<carlos> mpt: the message #5 is the most important, it has suggestions and I don't find the best way to render that information... 
<SteveA> morning
<carlos> mpt: hi?
<carlos> SteveA: morning
<mpt> carlos, sorry, lost X-Chat there for a moment
<mpt> What was the address?
<carlos>  http://gollum.pemas.net:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.2/es/+translate
<mpt> whoo, "Translated by:"
<mpt> great work
<carlos> mpt: that's already in rocketfuel ;-)
<carlos> mpt: so it would be deployed tomorrow
<danilos> carlos: on that topic, care to prepare a report for kiko on stuff happened in rosetta? :)
<danilos> btw, morning :)
<carlos> danilos: morning
<mpt> carlos, so the problem is the suggestions are taking up too much space?
<carlos> yeah, let me finish with mpt and I will prepare my report
<carlos> mpt: yeah
<danilos> carlos: sure :)
<carlos> mpt: danilos suggested some collapsing so we don't show all the information by default
<mpt> carlos, the problem seems to be with the 'Spanish (es) translation of evolution-2.2 in Ubuntu Hoary package "evolution"'
<carlos> (it was taking much more space than it's taking right now)
<mpt> That could just be "evolution evolution-2.2"
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> so instead of using its display name
<carlos> I should create my custom displayname there?
<mpt> or "Ubuntu evolution evolution-2.2"
<mpt> yes
<carlos> with a single link?
<mpt> the current displayname formatting isn't really good for much, I think
<carlos> or being Ubuntu, evolution and evolution-2.2 different links?
<mpt> one, I thinkd
<carlos> mpt: take care that there will be many templates that will have the same sourcepackagename and translation domain
<mpt> why?
<carlos> so we would get: Ubuntu gedit gedit
<mpt> hmmmm
<mpt> so maybe we could omit the domain?
<carlos> I guess
<danilos> I think it makes more sense to omit the sourcepackagename
<mpt> brb
<carlos> danilos: not really
<danilos> carlos: why not? what would be the problem?
<carlos> for some packages, people will know that evolution-2.8 comes from evolution package
<danilos> the link would still point to that particular package name
<danilos> yeah, and the cases where it wouldn't be obvious would be?
<carlos> but for instance, the man pages are imported with the translation domain 'man-page' (or somehting like that)
<carlos> so you would get: Ubuntu man-page
<danilos> (not that it wouldn't be solved simply by following a link)
<carlos> and you don't know which man page it comes from
<danilos> hum, I see your point
<carlos> sure, but you need to follow the link
<carlos> I think is more easy to just say the sourcepackage were it's from
<carlos> and you don't need to follow the link to know if it fits the glossary your application follows
<danilos> yeah, but what if you're translating evolution-2.8 and the translation comes from evolution-2.4 (a much more common case, I'd say)
<carlos> think on KDE vs GNOME translations, not just Ubuntu ones
<danilos> it'd be "Hum, this is already used in evolution, what?"
<carlos> hmm
<mpt> danilos, but sometimes the translation domain is something like "trunk", right?
<mpt> or "main"
<mpt> or something similarly vague
<danilos> mpt: rarely afaik
<carlos> mpt: yeah, that's what I just told him
<carlos> but he did also a good point
<carlos> <danilos> yeah, but what if you're translating evolution-2.8 and the translation comes from evolution-2.4 (a much more common case, I'd say)
<carlos> <danilos> it'd be "Hum, this is already used in evolution, what?"
<danilos> carlos: you told me that this is common for man-pages import and such, not quite common with regular packages
<mpt> carlos, so is it usually true that the name of the package and the name of the domain are the same?
<carlos> danilos: man pages are part of different packages
<carlos> so evolution would have a man-page domain, gedit too, gcc, etc...
<carlos> mpt: yeah, usually, it's true
<carlos> but there are exceptions like evolution, gcc and many libraries (to allow more than one version installed at the same time)
<mpt> carlos, so perhaps omit the domain if it's the same as the package name?
<carlos> danilos: https://launchpad.net/potemplatenames/58320
<SteveA> mpt: I recommend irssi + screen :-)
<carlos> Another thing I was thinking on is to show 'Ubuntu Dapper - Evolution'
<carlos> that will allow you to know whether it comes from a newer or an older version
<carlos> and for products 'Evolution trunk' 'Evolution - 2.18', that's '$product - $productseries'
<carlos> danilos, mpt: What do you think?
<danilos> carlos: sure, that might make sense, but also watch out for the number of queries there (as I mentioned earlier, that's the most common timeout in bug 30602)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<carlos> danilos: the problem with #30602 is more with a multiple row queries, in this case we are using and Index and getting just one row
<carlos> I know that's still extra queries
<carlos> but I don't think that's something we should care too much right, now. The problem there is the multiplejoins to get all suggestions
<danilos> carlos: btw, I see your point with "manpage", but it obviously is not that bad, since there are only a dozen or so of them :)
<carlos> that's the bottleneck
<carlos> danilos: well, because we started importing documentation with dapper ;-)
<danilos> mpt, carlos: I also like mpt's suggestion of showing domain only if different (or maybe if not .startswith())
<carlos> danilos: the 'if not .startswith()' would leave outside evolution
<carlos> is that ok for you?
<danilos> ah, right, ignore the suggestion
<danilos> I was thinking of showing the domain if it .startswith(sourcepackagename)
<carlos> danilos, mpt: Anyway, the extra line that currently renders the pofile name will still be there
<danilos> i.e. is there also eg. "gtk+-properties"?
<danilos> yeah, lets get back on that topic
<carlos> so the space of that page will be the same, just with less text
<carlos> danilos: gtk20-properties is what we have right now
<danilos> carlos: yeah, and gtk20, no? :)
<carlos> yeah
<danilos> ok, so evolution-* case is not isolated, just wanted to check that
<danilos> mpt: I also feel most of that data is distracting from core information: suggestion text
<mpt> yes
<mpt> For one thing, the CSS should say that links inside class="discreet" don't get colored, just underlined
<danilos> probably no need to use two different ways to differentiate suggestions from regular text as well (i.e. smaller font and gray colour)
<danilos> i.e. I'd make the text of the same size as current translation, just of different colour; carlos, what do you think?
<carlos> I think main text is more important than suggestions
<danilos> carlos: yeah, but the colour is different: you're diminishing it in two ways, instead of only one, which should be enough imho
<carlos> and a different colour would just mean that we should explain why it has a different colour
<carlos> but I'm easy with that
<danilos> well, as I said, this is just mh(non-designer)o, I'd wonder what mpt thinks :)
<carlos> mpt: btw, I would also to know what do you suggest to render 'Current Spanish' for message #4
<carlos> mpt: the spec says that we should use '(no translation yet)' when there is no translation at all, but I guess we should show to our users that it's not a translation that says '(no translation yet)' but a message about that fact
<carlos> You don't need to give me an answer now, I think would be good enough if you could take that branch and give it some love when I'm done with it...
<mpt> carlos, sure, sorry I was a little bit distracted
<carlos> mpt: don't worry ;-)
<mpt> mail me the URL of the branch, and I'll have a go
<carlos> ok, thank you. I will send you the email as soon as I finish the form changes
<carlos> I will put there a list of issues I think we should solve before going to production
<carlos> danilos: I will ping you before sending that email so you can do another review first and add your comments too, ok?
<danilos> carlos: sure :)
<ddaa> Dzien dobry
<ddaa> Sorry for being a bit late this morning, had some network problem.
<ddaa> What happened to #canonical, did the passkey change?
<carlos> ddaa: yes
<carlos> ddaa: look at the warthogs mailing list
<ddaa> thx
<jamesh> ddaa: had a nice holiday?
<ddaa> Not exactly fun as a barrel of puppies, but interesting and instructive.
<ddaa> And very effective at flushing all work stuff out of my medium term memory too.
<jamesh> we did a launchpad-bazaar meeting last week without you
<jamesh> I've put up some minutes on the wiki
<ddaa> Ale teraz mowi troche po polsku.
<ddaa> Dzinkuj
<danilos> carlos, jordi: I'm ok with spending between half an hour and one hour a day on import queue; I can start today between 16h and 17h (our time :)
<jordi> danilos: sounds cool. Let's talk about it when I'm "at work" this evening at 17h?
<danilos> jordi: sure (this was in relation to carlos' emailjust so you know if you haven't seen it :)
<jordi> haven't seen it :p
<carlos> danilos: ok
<carlos> I think .pot files would be handled between today and tomorrow
<jordi> yeah
<danilos> carlos: yeah, that would be great: it should also mean that the queue would go dramatically down, right?
<jordi> is the main import chunk done now?
<carlos> jordi: yes
<sivang> morning
<carlos> danilos: well, I think it will have around 5000 - 6000 entries
<carlos> with corner cases
<carlos> perhaps less
<ddaa> SteveA: lifeless: jamesh: spiv: meeting in 30 mins
<danilos> carlos: ok
<cprov> good morning, guys
<sivang> morning cprov 
<cprov> sivang: hi dude !
<sivang> cprov: how cool are you today? :-)
<cprov> sivang: wow, depends what you mean by /cool/ <wink> I'm still recovering from along flight from london.
<lifeless> reviewer meeting in 23 
<sivang> cprov: :)
<lifeless> meeting in 3
<lifeless> meeting in 1
<lifeless> reviewer meeting time
<lifeless> who art here ?
<jamesh> I am
* ddaa -> lunch
<lifeless> spiv: ?
<lifeless> SteveA: ?
<lifeless> BjornT: ?
<spiv> here
<BjornT> i'm here
<lifeless> oh right, I remember, BjornT and SteveA will be on leave
<lifeless> BjornT: thanks!
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<BjornT> lifeless: well, afaik i shouldn't be on leave :)
<lifeless> BjornT: ah, interesting :)
<lifeless> BjornT: I thought it was a public holiday
<lifeless> 2006-09-04 at 1100 UTC.
<lifeless> thats when I propose the next meeting be
<jamesh> it is in the UK
<lifeless> 1 week
<lifeless> jamesh: ah, that 'splains it
<jamesh> sounds fine
<lifeless> all opposed say 'moo'
<lifeless> ok, that it is 
<lifeless> queue status - looking goood
<SteveA> hi lifeless 
<jamesh> I finished off the month old branch today
<lifeless> 4 core reviews, oldest is 2 days (not counting the weekend)
<lifeless> and 3 tiny tiny branches
<SteveA> lifeless: it's a UK public holiday today, but not a lithuanian one.  for historical reasons, I take UK holidays
<lifeless> so we're caught up again, but I suspect that may just mean there is lots of needs-reply coming back through
<lifeless> SteveA: I get it now
<SteveA> lifeless: I have a bunch of intense stuff to arrange this week, so I'd appreciate no new code reviews for the next few days.
<lifeless> spiv: what were we talking about on thursday, that I suggested you raise today ?
<lifeless> SteveA: sure, I can arrange that
<SteveA> thanks
<lifeless> hey everyone, steve says stop work !!!
<lifeless> :)
<spiv> lifeless: um
<spiv> lifeless: I can't remember.
<lifeless> SteveA: seriously, no problems, review team is in good shape
<spiv> lifeless: I'll let you know if it comes back to me
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> how are the voice calls going ?
<jamesh> I haven't had one in a number of week
<jamesh> s
<lifeless> have we all published our 'office hour' ?
* lifeless has not
<jamesh> where do we do that?
<lifeless> I assumed we'd do in in the staffcalendar - where our daily schedules are published
<spiv> I thought that was on hold pending a conversation between Steve and kiko after the last lp meeting?
<lifeless> spiv: ah.
<lifeless> in which case, last call for any new business ?
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> ---<Meeting Ends>---
<lifeless> tchau-for-now
<ddaa> mhmh
<ddaa> I've got an interesting bug report
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/bzrk/+bug/56881
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56881 in bzrk "Not redirected to bzr-gtk" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<ddaa> This user wants /products/bzrk to redirect to /products/bzr-gtk
<ddaa> Launchpad cannot do that AFAIK.
<ddaa> Do we want it to?
<LarstiQ> I don't think so.
<LarstiQ> at least, in this specific case.
<ddaa> Ha, LarstiQ
<ddaa> can you handle that bug please?
<LarstiQ> will do.
<ddaa> I'm open to suggestions for new launchpad features, but I'm way out of touch for bzrk bugs.
* LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> ddaa: aliases for a product might make sense, but if there is prior history, I'm very reluctant to hide that
* ddaa assigns the bug
<ddaa> Agreed. I can imagine ways to report that a product is deprecated in favor of another, but I'm not going to say any more because I do not think it's important enough a use case to implement in the forseeable future.
<LarstiQ> agreed
<LarstiQ> welcome back btw :)
<ddaa> Prosz
<ddaa> let's continue on #bzr
<asabil> hello all
<asabil> is it normal to have a delay between the time we push something in the bzr repo
<asabil> and the time it can be accessed ?
<spiv> asabil: yes
<spiv> asabil: it should be short (a few minutes)
<asabil> how much time ?
<asabil> okidoki thanks
<LarstiQ> asabil: do you mean bazaar.launchpad.net, and sftp vs http?
<spiv> If it's not, please let us know here or file a bug and we'll take a look.
<spiv> LarstiQ: that's what I'm assuming...
<asabil> yes
<spiv> Phew :)
<LarstiQ> spiv: and that takes a few minutes? I thought up till a day?
<asabil> sftp vs. http
<asabil> on bazaar.launchpad.net
<spiv> LarstiQ: We've tweaked the cron jobs involved :)
<LarstiQ> spiv: ah, good to hear that :)
* carlos -> lunch
<asabil> it has been 20 minutes already
<asabil> is that normal ?
<spiv> asabil: hmm, that's a bit slow
<spiv> what's the branch?
<asabil> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jprieur/pymsn/cocoon/
<spiv> asabil: the mirroring script seems to be stuck.  I'll poke an admin.
<spiv> asabil: thanks for the report.
<asabil> I am the one who should thank you
<asabil> :)
<salgado> spiv, is there any changes I still need to do on my support-tracker-karma branch?
* salgado can't remember
<spiv> salgado: dunno, what does my review say? :)
<salgado> spiv, well, the status is merge-conditional, and I think I addressed all the points you made, but IISTR that my last reply had some new points
* salgado checks
<salgado> yeah, about adding the user to the 'Karma added:' line on doctests
<salgado> spiv, do you think it's worth doing it, even though we'll make them less readable?
<spiv> salgado: if readability is significantly hurt, no.
<spiv> if it has a really, really slight readability impact, then maybe the benefit would be justified.  But in *doc*tests, readability comes first.
<spiv> If you can't comfortably do all the testing you want in a doctest... take the hint, and don't use a doctest :)
<spiv> (not that readability can be ignored in plain python unit tests, but you can do lots of comprehensive assertions of little details much more readably there, and you don't have to worry about detracting from the quality of docs.
<spiv> )
<spiv> doctests are really good at being testable documentation.  They're not necessarily ideal for tests themselves.
<salgado> agreed.  but I usually prefer a doctest in a directory other than the system doctests one instead of a unit test
<salgado> unless we need to test too many different corner cases and stuff, like what we do in the mirror prober
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> So my point with adding a user to the "Karma added:" lines is that it seems to me that perhaps the docs are becoming more tests of details than docs.  We don't need to be perfectly rigid of course, but when in doubt I'd do what keeps the docs more like docs than like tests.
<salgado> yeah, that's a good point
<asabil> still not fixed ?
<spiv> asabil: no :(
<asabil> :/
<asabil> could you notify me when fixed please ?
<spiv> asabil: ok.
<asabil> thanks
<bradb> flacoste: Did you see jjesse's email to l-u@? He was wondering why there's a support ticket portlet on his person page, which also showed Answered and really old tickets, and how he could remove it.
<spiv> asabil: the relevant script has restarted, hopefully it'll work this time.
<asabil> thanks
<spiv> asabil: I'm looking into the cause, but it's about time for me to sleep...
<flacoste> bradb: yes, I saw that one
<asabil> okey :)
<spiv> asabil: it's possible it's already got to your branch, you might like to check.
<asabil> thanks for your help
<asabil> not yet :(
<spiv> Ah well.  It seems to be running fine at the moment, so it's probably not long before it gets to you.
<crimsun> When attempting to report a bug against a source package (xmame) in Ubuntu multiverse, LP is telling me the source package and all of its binary packages don't exist in Ubuntu. Is this intentional?
<danilos> carlos: ping
<carlos> danilos: pong
<danilos> carlos: I'm about to start working through imports queue
<danilos> carlos: I might have some questions as I go on
<carlos> ok
<carlos> danilos: sure
<danilos> just so you know :)
<carlos> ping me
<salgado> crimsun, in which page you're experiencing this?
<carlos> danilos: just a hint
<danilos> sure
<crimsun> salgado: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<carlos> danilos: all man pages have as the translation domain 'man-pages'
<danilos> carlos: yeah, got that one already :)
<carlos> danilos: if you find one package with more than one man-page... we have troubles ;-)
<carlos> about .pot files with .desktop information
<danilos> carlos: right; but, how do I tell if a POT is actually for a man page?
<carlos> danilos: they should have exactly the same translation domain as filename (most of those will be from KDE)
<danilos> carlos: ah, ok
<carlos> danilos: you can download it and guess it from the content but most of the time, the filename gives you enough clues
<salgado> crimsun, please use https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xmame/+filebug for now.  I'll investigate the issue and report a bug, if not already reported
<carlos> danilos: also, for now, ignore every .pot file inside debian/ directory
<crimsun> salgado: I've tried that, too.
<danilos> carlos: ok
<salgado> crimsun, eek. that doesn't work either?
<carlos> there are some we should not import and others have some special names so let's give you less corner cases to start with ;-) 
<danilos> carlos: postgres has a number of pots, how do I handle that? (i.e. why was it not automatically approved)?
<crimsun> salgado: nope. What's puzzling is that I'm attempting to file a bug against the xmame source to resolve an issue that was just raised (bug 57995)
<Ubug2> Malone bug 57995 in xmame "Impossible to use configuration menus in xmess" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57995
<carlos> danilos: that one is because the path has a version specific directory
<danilos> carlos: ah, ok, so I just go ahead and import them if the domain exists? (if not, I create a proper one, right?)
<carlos> danilos: if you edit the old potemplate and change the path to the new one, it will be automatically imported after that
<carlos> danilos: right
<danilos> carlos: ok, so what's better? to change potemplate name here and set to "approved" manually, or change path in the old potemplate?
<carlos> danilos: whatever you prefer ;-)
<danilos> ok :)
<salgado> bradb, around?
<carlos> I usually change the path
<bradb> salgado: hi
<carlos> so the .pot and .po files are approved at the same time
<carlos> but both solutions should work
<BjornT> crimsun: that's a strange bug. but to work around it you can leave the package blank, then set it after the bug has been filed. or you could file it against xmess-x, that seems to work..
<crimsun> BjornT: ok, I'll try that approach, thanks.
<danilos> carlos: ok, I'll do that way as well
<salgado> bradb, hey. nm, BjornT already replied
<bradb> salgado: ok :)
<carlos> danilos: ok
<BjornT> bradb: maybe you have an idea of what's wrong though? it's not possible to file a bug on xmame directly, even though it seems to be published in ubuntu. filing it on (the binary package) xmess-x works, though, it sets the source package to xmame.
<bradb> one sec, just finishing up an email
<kiko> morning 
* bradb reads scrollback
<BjornT> bradb: nm, i think i found it
<BjornT> it seems that xmame is a binary package name, and since it's not published, a NotFoundError exception is raised before checking if a source package is published
* BjornT files a bug
<kiko> BjornT, in guessPackageNames?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah
<kiko> bummer man
<danilos> carlos: now, with gcc-4.1; we've got gcc-4.0, but no 4.1: do I create new potemplatenames, or what?
<flacoste> kiko-fud: morning! had a nice trip back?
<kiko> flacoste, not really. but it's nice being home :)
<carlos> danilos: well, that sounds like they didn't change the translation domain....
<flacoste> kiko-fud: airport procedures still sucks i guess
<carlos> danilos: those cases have an ugly solution... usually getting the source package and check the source...
<danilos> carlos: yeah, most likely they didn't
<bradb> BjornT: You say it's a binary package, and unpublished, but:
<bradb> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xmame
<bradb> That makes it look like an sp name, and published
<kiko> spiv, are you around?
<danilos> carlos: yay :)
<danilos> carlos: I've got gcc.pot, so it probably means no template name change, right?
<carlos> danilos: usually, main gcc has 'gcc' translation domain
<bradb> BjornT: ah, nm, i see what you mean
<BjornT> right
<carlos> danilos: and the others have the translation domain renamed to allow more than one version installed at the same time
<danilos> carlos: yeah, but there are several others; and the 4.0 has used gcc-4.0 as the template name, afaict: https://launchpad.net/potemplatenames/461/+edit
<carlos> danilos: it changes from release to release
<danilos> ok, so I'll check the source
<kiko> SteveA, do you know something about the auth code?
<carlos> hmm
<kiko> the wiki auth code in particular
<danilos> it would have probabl helped if I ran edgy myself :(
<carlos> danilos: in fact I did a mistake... 'gcc' didn't exist ever, or at least in our database
<carlos> danilos: well, I usually change deb-src lines in sources.lists to edgy and that's enough
<danilos> carlos: yeah, I can do that probably :)
<Ubug2> New bug: #57999 in launchpad-bazaar "Broken grub imports" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57999
<Ubug2> New bug: #58000 in malone "Not possible to file a bug on xmame directly" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58000
<ddaa> elmo: Znarl: help!
<danilos> carlos: btw, for gcc, it's enough if one downloads a .diff.gz from http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/source/gcc-4.1 to check the bindtextdomain change :)
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> yeah, it's a local change from Debian/Ubuntu
<ddaa> there's no /srv/importd on escudero anymore!!!
<ddaa> all vcs imports are broken!
<ddaa> where's my data??????
<kiko> ddaa, #canonical-sysadmin perhaps?
<ddaa> kiko: thanks
<salgado> hey kiko.  will you have some time to look at https://launchpad.canonical.com/PersonCreationRationale today?
<kiko> salgado, yes.
<kiko> does anyone know if a rollout is planned for tomorrow?
<danilos> carlos: re pq imports/domanis: even if I changed paths, they are still in the review queue; do I need to do anything else for it to be picked up, or just need to wait for poimports script to run (10 mins have passed)
<carlos> danilos: just wait
<danilos> carlos: ok; also, there are same POTs imported from gcj as well as gcc; do I reject those for gcj?
<carlos> danilos: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?target=all&status=APPROVED&type=all
<carlos> there are already approved things
<carlos> so the script needs to finish with them before approving new ones
<asabil> is launchpad still broken ?
<kiko> asabil, broken?
<carlos> was it broken?
<LarstiQ> branch replication was stuck
<asabil> <spiv> asabil: the mirroring script seems to be stuck.  I'll poke an admin.
<asabil> <spiv> asabil: thanks for the report.
<danilos> carlos: ok, but some things (like my gcc updates) have already gotten into the queue
<asabil> it is still stuck i thing
<asabil> think*
<carlos> danilos: let's wait a bit
<carlos> danilos: about gcj, block the ones duplicated there or just leave them to be reviewed by jordi or me so we double check those things
<asabil> anyone ?
<kiko> asabil, we're still looking into it. ddaa will update you.
<asabil> okey thanks
<jordi> hey carlos, danilo
<jordi> man there were 6000 emails waiting for mae at the mail server
<carlos> jordi: hey
<ddaa> kiko: mh, I though that was done, I'll try to figure out what's going on
<jordi> fscking edgy merges
<carlos> jordi: ;-)
<carlos> jordi, danilos: I need to go out, will be back later. Do you need anything from me?
<danilos> jordi: I didn't send all of them, don't blame me this time :)
<danilos> carlos: no, I guess jordi will be able to help with any issues I've got :)
<carlos> ok
* carlos -> out
<carlos> anyway, I should be back in less than one hour
<salgado> mpt, around?
<asabil> still not fixed :'(
<kiko> asabil, it's a holiday in the UK today, so our admins team is running half-bar
<kiko> ddaa, do you have an idea of what is up? does it indeed require admin intervention?
<asabil> oh, sorry didn't know
<kiko> yeah, I just remembered
<jordi> danilos: how do we split this stuff?
<danilos> jordi: I don't know
<danilos> jordi: I've done postgres stuff
<jordi> ok
<jordi> I should try to finish up the KDE mail before doing queue though
<jordi> that's getting old alreadhy
<danilos> jordi: I'm also done with the queue for today
<jordi> ok
<danilos> jordi: yeah, go for it :)
<ddaa> kiko: no clue
<ddaa> did not have time to check that yet
<kiko> ddaa, would be nice to get asabil with at least a schedule
<LarstiQ> I thought spiv thought that it was running again?
<ddaa> yep, I'll try to get a sense of what's going on
<ddaa> he apparently thought that
<LarstiQ> gah!
* LarstiQ again falls for the trap of clicking on pygobject(Ubuntu) in the affects table
<LarstiQ> and instead of being taken to that product/package, it opens to change the status
<kiko> LarstiQ, I think we're fixing that very soon now
<Kuhrscher> Hi, is the import of upstream translations for edgy already finished?
<LarstiQ> kiko: that would be very nice
<salgado> somebody removed arrowBlank.gif from our tree, but it's used in lib/contrib/templates/sorttable.js
<ddaa> duh, somebody asked an import of that: http://twpug.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/phpsurveyor/
<ddaa> actually the user gave the root of the svn repo...
<ddaa> not sure if I should fix the svn url or just leave it to fail
<salgado> I think this is likely to happen again, since we don't usually grep for references to things we're removing in the contrib directories
<salgado> kiko, would it be okay to move that sortable.js into launchpad/templates?
<salgado> (rationale above)
<kiko> salgado, it's non-JS code, so, hmmm, no.
<kiko> err
<kiko> contributed code
<kiko> we could however avoid this happening...
<kiko> salgado, adding a comment in the zcml should be enough to avoid people clobbering it, no?
<salgado> maybe
<salgado> if I add a new "var foo = "/++resource++foo.gif"; there I won't remember to add a comment on the zcml of foo
<salgado> anyway, I think it'll do for now
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> var arrowBlank?
<salgado> eh?
<kiko> salgado, you said "var foo".
<salgado> I meant:  if I add a new launchpad resource there, I won't remember to add a comment on that resource's zcml
<salgado> which could lead to this problem happening again
<ddaa> kiko: I need to got out buy food
<ddaa> I'll look at the branch puller once I get a chance this evening
<kiko> ddaa, fix the URL for now?
<ddaa> yeah, I fixed that import
<ddaa> it's a taiwanese lug svn repo apparently
<ddaa> so it makes sense
<kiko> I see
<kiko> ddaa, so it's working now? asabil should be appeased?
* danilos will be back later
<ddaa> dunno
<ddaa> been doing importd maintenance
<ddaa> being interrupted by girl now
<ddaa> does not appear fixed though
<asabil> sorry was away
<asabil> not fixed, still the same
<jordi> carlos: https://launchpad.net/products/picard/main/+pots/picard
<jordi> how can we move Norwegian to nb and remove English?
<carlos> DBA requests
<carlos> jordi: please, file a bug
<jordi> okay
<carlos> and I will prepare the request
<Ubug2> New bug: #58024 in rosetta "Please remove English and move "no" to "nb"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58024
<flacoste> kiko-fud: ping
<Ubug2> New bug: #58025 in launchpad-support-tracker "Don't show portlet with old and answered support requests at /people/$person page." [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58025
<flacoste> matsubara: thanks for replying to jonathan jesse
<matsubara> flacoste: np
<ddaa> okay, let's see what's bothering the branch puller
<ddaa> well, it's been spewing errors as usual
<ddaa> looks like it's running...
<asabil> oO
<ddaa> asabil: the errors I'm talking about are not serious
<asabil> okidoki
<ddaa> failure to access some sftp-hosted branches, and things the data center which are not routable from there, and anyway should not carry public data
<ddaa> asabil: which branch do you have a problem with?
<asabil> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jprieur/pymsn/cocoon/
<ddaa> okay, three revisions there
<ddaa> the absence of visible files is normal, although confusing
<ddaa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jprieur/pymsn/cocoon/.bzr/
<asabil> yes I know
<asabil> I have been using bzr for a while
<asabil> the problem is this :
<asabil> 0 revision(s) pulled.
<ddaa> sorry
<ddaa> when doing what?
<asabil> you don't have to be sorry :p
<asabil> bzr pull
<asabil> i should receive 2 revisions
<ddaa> so, that's the branch page https://launchpad.net/people/jprieur/+branch/pymsn/cocoon
<asabil> yes ?
<asabil> the prob is the sync between sftp and http
<ddaa> right
<ddaa> I'll dig into the supermirror and find the sftp data to compare
<asabil> k thanks
<ddaa> okay, there are five revs on the sftp filesystem
<kiko-fud> flacoste, pong?
<ddaa> hey kiko, is there an easy way to talk xmlrpc to the authserver manually?
<ddaa> need to check what it gives to the branch puller, there's obviously something wrong going on
<kiko> ddaa, I'm not familiar with how the authserver works, unfortunately. I think there are wiki docs on it though
<flacoste> kiko: do you think you'll have time to approve the SupportTrackerWorkflow spec soon?
<kiko> ddaa, hmmm, interesting -- there has been a problem with wiki auth today
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I do not think it would be the same problem
<ddaa> the branch puller appears to be working normally
<ddaa> it's not doing what it's supposed to do
<ddaa> so I think it's rather a regression
<ddaa> kiko: there was a rollout today, right?
<asabil> :/
<kiko> flacoste, I should, ddaa not that I know of -- LaunchpadProductionStatus was not updated at least.
<Mez> hey, an import of a SVN branch failed, can someone have a look see why ?
<ddaa> Mez: I'm the guy to do that, but I cannot look at it right now
<ddaa> Mez: well, which import is that?
<Mez> ddaa: katapult
<ddaa> ha
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/products/katapult/mainstream
<ddaa> I know
<ddaa> I babysitted it just today
<Mez> lol
<Mez> whats wrong with it ?
<ddaa> see https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests
<ddaa> It's in "Unsorted failures"
<ddaa> IOW, the log says katapult/katapult.desktop is modified in revision 522145, but it's not present in the imported tree at this point.
<ddaa> Might be a svn repo inconsistency, or a bug in cscvs leading to an incorrect tree.
<Mez> ddaa, last change to it was  575873
<Mez> oh, it gets the whole history?
<ddaa> Mez: it would help if you could confirm that the log for svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/extragear/utils/katapult up to revision 522145 actually reports a change that can be applied given a checkout from the first revision mentioned in the log.
<ddaa> Mez: according to the cscvs output, the history starts as 521764, then 522145
<ddaa> so it's effectively the second revision of the import
<Mez> ddaa: see here http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/utils/katapult/katapult/katapult.desktop?rev=575873&view=log
<ddaa> yes, we get the whole history for the specified branch
<Mez> ddaa: what are you asking me to confirm?
<Mez> diff from 521764 to 522145 = http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/utils/katapult/katapult/katapult.desktop?rev=522145&r1=521764&r2=522145&makepatch=1&diff_format=u
<ddaa> that the log for the svn branch starts with 521764, then 522145. And that a checkout of 521764 does not contain katapult/katapult.desktop, and that the log for 522145 says that this file was changed.
<ddaa> If all of that is true, it's an inconsistency in the svn repo, or it's another svn corner case I am not aware of yet.
<Mez> 521764 DOES contain katapult/katapult.desktop
<ddaa> Thank you.
<ddaa> Then that's a bug in cscvs. But I do not think I'll be able to fix it soon.
<ddaa> very weird, in any case
<Mez> ddaa: 521764 was a move in SVN... which may be the probelm
<ddaa> not really, since that's the point the branch is created
<ddaa> mh
<Mez> ddaa: there is a history for the branch before that though ...
<ddaa> wtf???
<Mez> ddaa: have a look at
<Mez> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/utils/katapult/katapult/katapult.desktop?rev=575873&view=log
<Mez> 519805 = initial import to KDE's SVN
<ddaa> it's not the log we care about here
<ddaa> we care about the log of the branch
<Mez> 521764 = where it was moved from trunk/playground to trunk/extragear
<Mez> or am i just getting myself confused here?
* LarstiQ has seen quite some conversion problems with moves
<ddaa> Mez: Launchpad imports currently completely ignore renames and moves
<ddaa> they turn them into add+remove
<Mez> ddaa: i've no idea what the problem is then
<ddaa> looking
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> Okay
<ddaa> It's pretty clear that when the initial revision of an import is a move, it's not handled properly
<ddaa> the imported tree, with only one revision so far, has _no_ file in it
<Mez> :(
<ddaa> I'll write the finding down and file a bug.
<ddaa> But I cannot afford to dig into the code now.
<ddaa> I have a much bigger problem with launchpad not longer updating the mirror of hosted branches.
<Mez> ddaa: fun
<Mez> at least we can get it rhgouh sftp
<ddaa> Bah, Mez is gone. For the record it's bug 58029.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58029 in launchpad-bazaar "svn import fail when branch is created by a move" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58029
<jkakar> Is there any policy around changing the status of a bug against the Launchpad product?
<jkakar> I've discovered a bug is already present for my problem.  I want to change the status to "Confirmed".
<ddaa> I do not think there's a policy against that.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58029 in launchpad-bazaar "svn import fail when branch is created by a move" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58029
<Kuhrscher> Hmm, is it possible that the translation of ktorrent-2.0.1 has not been imported to rosetta? 
<ddaa> Sweet, I do not have the privs to run the branch puller :(
<ddaa> kiko: cannot easily diagnose anything about the branch puller if I cannot even tweak the verbosity of the cron job.
<ddaa> I'll file some RT requests and call it a day.
<kiko> ddaa, RT requests, good idea.
<ddaa> cool, two of my production systems blocked offline and blocked on RT :(
<ddaa> Good night all
<mememe> hi, how do I unregister / delete myself from launchpad?
<mhz> hi guys
<salgado> kiko, did you look at that spec already? :)
<mhz> if a Moin version/macro  could actually count and sum every single page a user has contributed to, would that mean Karma will consider wiki contribs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58036 in launchpad "Broken link pointing to non-existent gnome-product" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58036
<lifeless> moining
<LarstiQ> moin lifeless 
<kiko> salgado, nope.
<SteveA> hi kiko
<SteveA> you asked about auth code something?
<mhz> in other words, what will it take for LP to accept Moin counting user contribs to be added to karma?
<kiko> mhz, hmmm. hmmm!
<kiko> interesting idea.
<mhz> but?
<kiko> it's not exactly trivial to implement with our current architecture
<kiko> but worth a bug and some consideration
<mhz> well, currently, moin only counts user contribs is the NameLastname is actually written on the page, so I am designing a couple of ideas to have moin actually count user contribs even if NameLastname has not been specified
<mhz> is = if
<kiko> mhz, we know the user logged in, of course
<mhz> of course
<mhz> however, Moin does not sum it
<mhz> so, working on cache + RC could be a way
<mhz> the idea, of course is not to slower it down
<mhz> kiko: and considering Moin 1.6 implements emails to be CC'ed to create wiki pages
<mhz> and also allows users to Sync pages from local to server instance... counting user support/contribs can become essential
<kiko> <mhz> if a Moin version/macro  could actually count and sum every single page a user has contributed to, would that mean Karma will consider wiki contribs?
<kiko> to answer your question: our Karma is calculated based on a sum of Karma events that happen over time.
<kiko> so more likely we would just add a moin edit Karma event and update it when user X edited a page.
<mhz> hmm
<kiko> to distinguish between minor and major events we could use the amount of text added or changed
<kiko> though.. that's not fail-safe of course
<mhz> yeah, interesting pont
<mhz> point
<mhz> but...the thing is that sometimes, users on wikis may edit grammar
<mhz> or stuff like that, that is not 'amount' but 'quality'
<mdke> while on the subject of moin, it would be nice to abolish the distinction between Launchpad homepages and wiki personal pages
<kiko> mhz, it's hard to gauge, I know.
<mdke> I bet it would be easy to get Moin to link people's WikiNames with their LP homepages instead of WikiPages
<mhz> indeed
<kiko> that would be indeed an easy change. but.. well, their LP homepages are not really good wikipage-substitutes.
<mdke> why?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58040 in malone "Also affects: distribution should select current distro by default" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58040
<mhz> but.... LP could point homepages to Moin pages
<kiko> mdke, well, for one, you can't use moin syntax in LP!
<mdke> kiko: sounds good :) I don't think people need clever moin features in their homepages
<mdke> it's mainly contact details and so on
<kiko> but basic markup would be nice
* mdke shrugs. I find the LP homepage fine
<mdke> mhz: no, that wouldn't work: launchpad isn't associated with one specific wiki. It would be cool to be the other way round so people can use the same homepage for lots of wikis
<mhz> well, people can
<mhz> and yes, basic syntax would be cool
<mhz> Interwiki feature allows people to share wikiwide
<kiko> Note BradB: a TWO COLUMN BUG PAGE! Thought you'd like that
* kiko chuckles
<bradb> kiko: indeed :)
<kiko> you'd think!
<kiko> salgado, what should I look at?
<salgado> kiko, outstanding issues?
<kiko> what URL to start out with
<salgado> https://launchpad.canonical.com/PersonCreationRationale
<mhz_off> well, bytes, you all
<matsubara> bradb, BjornT: so entering a non-alphanumeric (e.g. #, &) character into the tag field returns a 'Wrong contained type' message. Is that a known bug or not?
<kiko> not that I know of matsubara 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58043 in malone "Tag field should say it accept only alphanumeric characters instead of 'Wrong contained type'" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58043
#launchpad 2006-08-29
<LarstiQ> http://svn.haxx.se/dev/archive-2006-08/0916.shtml
<LarstiQ> kiko: any idea what's up with that?
<kiko> lemmesee
<kiko> LarstiQ, I think we're going to change that.
<kiko> the idea was that doing that we'd be able to ensure the translations were freely available to any project that signed up to use launchpad
<kiko> thus never artificially restricting the translations just because one project was licensed incompatibly from another
<kiko> I think the current thinking is instead to place translations in the public domain
<kiko> I could be wrong but that's what I think
<LarstiQ> I'm not sure what exactly kfogel meant with that
<LarstiQ> ianal, but can't public domain still be problematic with copyright assignment?
<LarstiQ> since the one doesn't say anything about the other
<LarstiQ> and then there is countries where you can't place something in the public domain
<kiko> I think if something is placed in the public domain copyright is basically waived
<kiko> I think the original author retains no special rights
<kiko> however I'm not sure
* LarstiQ nods
<kiko> I think it's better than the current situation AAR.
<LarstiQ> iirc, France doesn't allow you to do that
<LarstiQ> kiko: probably
<LarstiQ> kiko: are you going to followup on svn, or do you want me to do that?
<kiko> LarstiQ, hmm, I'm not on that mailing list. You can help me by following up, but I think I should get my story straight before you do that
<kiko> let me email the list
<lifeless> svn ?
<LarstiQ> kiko: sure
<LarstiQ> lifeless: yes, http://svn.haxx.se/dev/archive-2006-08/0916.shtml
<kiko> LarstiQ, email sent
<salgado> kiko, have you seen the outstanding issues?
<lifeless> jamesh: https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+calendar/2006-W36
<lifeless> WEEEEEEEEEE
<lifeless> kiko: whos owning calendar these days ?
<kiko> lifeless, nobody.
<lifeless> ah
<kiko> file bugs they sometimes get fixed
<lifeless> have a look at that page
<lifeless> I'm not sure if its a bug or not
<kiko> would if it loaded
<lifeless> it will
<lifeless>  /wait/ for it
<kiko> stub's interested in this thing it appears
<lifeless> I'm going to grab brekkie, back in a bit
<kiko> not sure it's a bug!
* kiko chuckles
<lifeless> I see 4 bazjillion mark shuttleworth subscriptions
<kiko> I see 4 bazjillion stuart bishop ones
<lifeless> I think its a bug ;)
<kiko> file it!
<lifeless> done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58052 in launchpad "product calendar shows brazillions of subscribers" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58052
<jamesh> mpt: could you look at doing some alternative wording for person-portlet-details.pt? specifically the bit in the "not: context/preferredemail" block.
<somerville32> I found some duplicate feature specifications (or very similiar specifications) - What is the procedure for handling that?
<erdalronahi> Hi, can you add the package name "myspell-ku" to the database? I need to file a bug against it.
<erdalronahi> It should be synced from SID
<erdalronahi> Sorry, to the "Ubuntu Database"
<erdalronahi> That's what they told me in #ubuntu-motu
<erdalronahi> Or is there a better way to sync a package from SID? It's "myspell-ku", the Kurdish spellchecker
<somerville32> I think everyone is idle :(
<erdalronahi> Too bad. Well, it's night in Europe...
<somerville32> Night in easter canada too
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> *eastern
<erdalronahi> Then good night everybody
<jamesh> lifeless: are we doing a rollout this week?
<jamesh> (given stub is on holiday)
<lifeless> I'll look at whats pending after lunch
<raphink> LP login is broken :(
<raphink> ah no, it's a problem with konqueror :s
<raphink> sorry
<somerville32> :P
<jamesh> Launchpad is perfect, so it must be something at your end
<raphink> hehe :)
<raphink> yes
<SteveA> good morning!
<somerville32> Good morning :] 
<jamesh> hi SteveA 
<janimo> who is in charge of upstream imports to bzr?
<spiv> janimo: ddaa
<jamesh> janimo: ddaa is the main person handling them.  What's the question?
<janimo> how often do they happen?
<janimo> and whether the old failed ones are automatically retried for native bzr now
<janimo> I have 6 products registered and one succeeded so far
<jamesh> I think at the moment they are updated once every 24 hours
<janimo> others are failed or testing
<jamesh> SteveA: the page in flacoste's tt-search branch is the "guided ticket entry" page
<jamesh> it is part of a single work flow, from my reading
<SteveA> a single workflow can span many URLs
<SteveA> and sometimes, a progammer will consider something an atomic workflow
<SteveA> but it actually gets used as separate pages in practice
<spiv> SteveA: launchpad.net seems to be either slow or not responding.
<SteveA> I've seen too many bugs caused by having a self-posting form that doesn't redirect to the next page
<SteveA> but instead renders the next page directly.  it's an anti-pattern for webapps
<SteveA> so, we should always prefer redirection
<SteveA> spiv: hmm
<spiv> I got a 502 proxy error a few minutes ago, although another page request worked concurrently.  Hmm, I *think* it's just slow.
<jamesh> maybe one app server is down
<spiv> I got the front page to load ok, but it wasn't quick...
<SteveA> same here, slow front page
<jamesh> that's what slow/unreliable usually means
<SteveA> load average: 3.07, 5.18, 4.80
<SteveA> on gangotri
<SteveA> i'm stupid about loads... what does that mena?
<lifeless> busy but ok
<jamesh> there is an average of 3 processes that are ready and waiting to run
<lifeless> roughly just means that X number of processes had to wait in the last time slice
<SteveA> gandwana has loads of about 0.50
<jamesh> is it actually doing stuff?
<SteveA> there are various cron jobs running on gangotri
<SteveA> we have rosetta-poimport.py
<jamesh> you could use the "kill -USR1" to find out
<SteveA> update-bugtask-targetnamecaches.py
<SteveA> send-bug-notifications.py
<lifeless> let me look at db load, one sec
<SteveA> the rosetta one has been running almost 1 hr
<SteveA> update-bugtask-targetnamecaches.py seems pretty active
<spiv> It seems responsive again now.
<lifeless> there are no long running queries on the bd
<sivang> morning dudes
<SteveA> mpool: hi, around?
<mpool> hi SteveA 
<mpool> yes, i think so
<SteveA> short voice call?
<mpool> sure, call me on +61 4 1618 9900?
<mpool> oh, belay that
<SteveA> ok.  or, skype / voip?
<dholbach> hello
<dholbach> would it make sense to deny people joining teams if they don't supply an email adress?
<dholbach> like https://launchpad.net/people/arun-pg  tried to join  https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-core-dev/+members  -- I can't mail him, because I don't know his address
<SteveA> mpt_: hi
<SteveA> dholbach: either that, or we add to launchpad a way to send people a message even when they don't show their email address
<dholbach> or let it be an interim solution until LP knows how to do messaging
<dholbach> shall I file a bug report on that?
<SteveA> yes, or raise it on the launchpad-users list for some discussion, perhaps
<dholbach> Ok, I'll mail the list.
<ddaa> Good morning in here.
<SteveA> good morning ddaa
<SteveA> i was just talking with mpool, and we'll be talking again shortly
<SteveA> anything that you want to have injected into the conversation?
<ddaa> if you tell me what the conversation is about, I might
<SteveA> we already talked about getting launchpad devs to use the latest bzr packages, and how we'll arrange that
<SteveA> we'll be talking a bit about overall bzr stuff and lp:////// urls
<ddaa> nothing comes to mind. I'm way out of touch about bzr. The BranchIndirection spec appeared to be going on well before my leave.
<ddaa> dunno, maybe I'd need to publicize my position on #bzr a bit more
<ddaa> yesterday we had some issue with sftp hosting, and some #bzr guy kept asking questions about the internals of the supermirror to j-a-meinel, while I was replying to them...
<ddaa> Which evoked impressions of monthy python sketches to me
<ddaa> I'm also none too happy of not being able to keep up with the bzr community
<SteveA> i have an idea
<ddaa> SteveA: unrelated, but important: can you escalate rt 16533 and rt 16534?
<SteveA> ddaa: how about a weekly 1hr launchpad-bzr public meeting in #bzr ?
<SteveA> invite people to discuss supermirror issues
<SteveA> bzr facilities in launchpad
<SteveA> etc.
<ddaa> Not too sure about that one. For one thing, one hour meeting means at least 2 hours preparation and summary.
<ddaa> I would like to that punctually, to get a sense of what people expect. But I think that doing that regularly might lead to too many wishlist items...
<SteveA> that seems like a gross overestimate
<ddaa> That's a conservative estimate of what I spend for the launchpad-bazaar meeting.
<ddaa> about one hour before, and about one hour after.
<SteveA> then, you are spending too long polishing the summary
<ddaa> okay, remove the "at least" bit
<SteveA> then, you are spending too long polishing the summary
<ddaa> Mh... what does it mean when a cvs server sends 'E Terminated with fatal signal 9\n'
<ddaa> Interesting import failure :)
<jamesh> so the sysadmin killed your session?
<ddaa> looks like
<mpool> SteveA: hi, still around?
<SteveA> mpool: yes, on the phone
<jamesh> dholbach: the person in question does have an email address -- they've just elected to hide it.
<dholbach> jamesh: that's a problem :)
<jamesh> dholbach: just pointing out that it is different to "person without an email"
<dholbach> oh yeah, sorry
<mpool> SteveA: i'm be here and am on skype - just ping me when you're ready
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> ddaa: let's briefly discuss this: what is the purpose of writing the summary of the launchpad-bazaar meeting?
* SteveA pings mpool 
<ddaa> 1. recap'ing actions and status to prepare the agenda for the next week
<ddaa> 2. allow other parties to get the benefit of the meeting (sabdfl is using them)
<ddaa> Also, sometimes I need to look back on older summaries to check for the status or resolution of some old item.
<ddaa> At least, that's the uses I'm aware of.
<ddaa> But maybe I'm missing something essential.
<ddaa> I do not have much experience with that meeting ting.
<mpool> i think those are good but perhaps you're past the point of good return on your time
<ddaa> I'm trying hard everytime to avoid excessive polish while still producing something comprehensive and pleasant to use. Maybe I'll grow better at doing it.
<SteveA> try doing just a bunch of non-nested bulleted lists
<SteveA> see if that works as well
<lifeless> FWIW the review meeting minutes I do during the meeting
<ddaa> Anyway. I like the idea of a public #bzr meeting, but not a weekly one.
<ddaa> Maybe every two weeks or every months.
<ddaa> I do no think we can deliver fast enough to avoid a feeling of frustration if we do a weekly meeting.
<ddaa> Hopefully, that will change in the future...
<jamesh> it would be worth scheduling one or two and see if people find them useful
<jamesh> might give some idea of how often they should be
<SteveA> remember that we have a new launchpad-bzr person starting soon too
<ddaa> Unless proved otherwise, I'll rather assume that new person will mostly work on things we have not even touched yet (like private branches).
<ddaa> I'd be very happy to see a full-timer help spiv, jamesh and me on what we are currently doing, but your suggestion of making him work on private branches at first suggests it's not quite going to happen that way.
<danilos> is this actually what should be printed or is there a missing .join()? "bzr: ERROR: Failed to gpg sign data with command '[u'/usr/bin/gnome-gpg', '--clearsign'] '"
<jamesh> lifeless: I've got the bug fix for product-release-finder ready, including some tests for the main code.  Do you want me to put it on your queue or the general queue?
<lifeless> mine please
<lifeless> I'll peek after dinner tonight
<ddaa> lifeless: some very large vcs imports (glibc, mplayer, etc.) fail to os.fork() when spawning gpg with "OSError: [Errno 12]  Cannot allocate memory "
<ddaa> I checked one of the roomba systems where that happened, and the /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_ratio is 50, so I do not see how that could happen
<ddaa> Any idea how to work around that issue?
<jamesh> lifeless: I've changed the script to catch and log errors rather than bail out too, so we should have a better idea of how well the script works on the next run
<jamesh> we can probably kill the persistant URL cache implementation too, since it now handles the case where the releases have already been created/populated
<andrewski> if i have a bug that i want to reject (because the requested feature should happen upstream), but also want to open a bug upstream in case it could be added, should i still use "Rejected" on the bug?  or would something else suit?  i could see a case being made for "in progress", but i don't really like it.
<jamesh> andrewski: what is the bug?
<andrewski> a feature request on my program
<jamesh> andrewski: what is the bug number?
<andrewski> https://launchpad.net/products/pygmy/+bug/58082
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58082 in pygmy "Feature Request: Queuing songs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<jamesh> what does "upstream" mean in this context?
<andrewski> specifically, queuing songs belongs upstream in MPD, so i wouldn't implement anything in my program without it first being added to MPD.
<andrewski> anticipated that question. :)
<jamesh> what bug tracker does MPD use?
<andrewski> if i recall correctly, its own; i'd have to look.  h/o
<andrewski> it uses its own implementation of mantis: http://musicpd.org/mantis/main_page.php.
<jamesh> okay.  We don't have support for Mantis bug watches
<jamesh> I'd suggest filing the bug upstream and make a note of the URL in the LP bug
<andrewski> sure.  question remains about the status for the LP bug in the meantime....
<jamesh> are you sure you'd want to reject the LP bug though?  Surely you'd need to do some work in pygmy to expose the feature
<andrewski> right, which is why i'm asking what status would be appropriate. :-P
<jamesh> just give it a low importance and it will be bumped down to the bug listing
<andrewski> should i confirm it?  i mean, obviously, it's a valid request.
<jamesh> I mean, you aren't talking about rejecting the feature -- it's just that the implementation is deferred til the feature gets added to MPD
<andrewski> right... so where's the "deferred" status? :-P
<jamesh> you may as well, since it is a valid bug
<jamesh> there isn't one.  They usually cause more problems than they solve
<andrewski> fair enough; i seem to recall coming across conversations about them somewhere.
<jamesh> (search for rants about bugzilla RESOLVED LATER and RESOLVED REMIND)
<andrewski> lol, i can imagine.
<andrewski> anyway, i must be going now.  thanks for the help!
<sivang> hmm, mantis 
<salgado> SteveA, can https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1016 be rejected?
<sivang> jamesh: is it possible to tell in brief what needs be done in order to add support for another bug tracker?
<BjornT> sivang: basically we have two levels of support for an external bug tracker.
<BjornT> sivang: the first is that we simply recognize bug urls, can construct a url from knowing the base url of the tracker and a bug number, and we make it possible to register such a bug tracker.
<sivang> BjornT: I see
<BjornT> sivang: that includes adding a new BugTrackerType, and a regexp and code for constructing bug urls in bugwatch.py. unfortunately we don't yet have tests that explain how it works.
<sivang> BjornT: well, the code should serve as good enough documentation probably ,)
<BjornT> sivang: the second level is that we support fetching the status from the remote bug tracker. that's more tricky. the first step is to look at the bug tracker, to see what different ways we can use to get the information we need. for example, for bugzilla we can simply post a list of bug numbers, getting an xml list of all the bugs, containing the information we need.
<BjornT> sivang: after that, doc/external-systems.txt should hopefull explain what needs to be done.
<sivang> BjornT: coo, thanks.
<BjornT> sivang: if you plan on adding support for other bug trackers, please tell me about it so that i know. there should be a bug open for each bug tracker we want to support, so you could add a note there.
<BjornT> sivang: something that would help a lot, if you don't have time to code, would be to simply learn about the bug tracker and add the information we need to know. for example, how do bug urls look like, and how can we best poll the bug tracker for bug statuses.
<sivang> BjornT: Granted , wouldn't do anything without notifying you in advance, and ofcourse I wold have to do some research about that bug tracker to see if it's worthwhile.
<sivang> BjornT: is it okay to add the this information on the bug note?
<BjornT> sivang: yeah. the bug report is probably the best place to add this information.
<sivang> BjornT: okay, thanks.
<kiko> SteveA, any news on a rollout?
<ddaa> kiko: is the launchpad mailing list moderated? I mean is it possible for non-subscribers to send email there provided manual approval?
<kiko> let me check ddaa, but I think so yes
<ddaa> Good, I'm following up on a discussion with Jelmer, and some of it would be of interest to the launchpad mailing list IMO
* LarstiQ has the feeling he is missing some context in that svn corruption mail
<SteveA> kiko: I know nothing about a rollout.
<kiko> SteveA, this is very distressing.
<SteveA> did you arrange to have specific things rolled out?
<kiko> no, but there was a plan to have a two-week interval, and while I am fine with delaying another week, I need to know to be able to produce a report without having to spend the night at the office.
<kiko> I'm not concerned whether we will have a rollout or not. I'm concerned with the fact that nobody knows!
<SteveA> as stub is on vacation, there will be no rollout unless specifically agreed with lifeless
<kiko> so no rollout this week. mmmkay.
<SteveA> so, I'm not expecting a rollout while stub is on vacation.
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> when is stub back?
<SteveA> kiko: monday
<kiko> SteveA, okay. so probably a rollout on tuesday. thanks!
<flacoste> jamesh: ping
<LarstiQ> kiko: did your mail get through?
<kiko> LarstiQ, nobody answered yet.
<LarstiQ> k
<jamesh> flacoste: pong
<flacoste> jamesh: regarding the UTC_NOW problem in the script
<flacoste> jamesh: in the test i mean
<jamesh> yep?
<flacoste> jamesh: do you think it would be an improvement if instead of comparing with datetime.now I compared with the result of select(UTC_NOW)?Y
<flacoste> that way the comparison would be against the same base and so shouldn't lead to spurious failures
<kiko> malcc, how's our testing plan going?
<jamesh> flacoste: my original question was whether you benefit much from comparing the ticket created with a default creation date with those with specified creation dates.
<jamesh> flacoste: i.e. would you be losing much test coverage by only creating tickets with known time deltas between them in that test?
<malcc> kiko: There's now a document: https://launchpad.canonical.com/SoyuzSystemTest and work making it happen is underway
<malcc> kiko: Nothing impressive to see yet
<kiko> malcc, you rock 
<flacoste> jamesh: you mean, do not create any ticket with the default time?
<jamesh> yeah
<flacoste> the only drawback is that the default value of datecreated wouldn't be tested
<flacoste> but I guess that's not a big loss
<flacoste> so I'll do that
* bradb & # dentist
* jamesh has seen enough time related test failures in LP over the years
<SteveA> time should be something we can set in the test environment
<SteveA> both the current time, and the database's notion of time
<SteveA> john carmack learned this
<SteveA> when developing 3d real time games
<jamesh> I think the last time related test failure was a test coded to only pass on one day
<SteveA> yes
<jamesh> which was the day it got merged
<malcc> jamesh: Class! Wish I'd thought of that...
<jamesh> we've had other ones related to time zones too
<jamesh> the timezone one was a test that would only pass in the UK
<jamesh> which was okay because the tests were being run in the UK
<kiko> malcc, it was my fault. :)
<SteveA> salgado: bug 1016 should be rejected when we remove makepagetest.py from our tree.
<salgado> SteveA, do you want me to remove it or do we want to keep it for some more time?
<kiko> BjornT! rock on!
* kiko can't wait to see staging tomorrow
<danilos> carlos: have you seen sabdfl's mail about translation interface? basically, most changes should be external to what we do (i.e. css)
<carlos> danilos: not really
<carlos> that message is rendered using the standard notification system
<danilos> carlos: oh, no, I was talking about everything else
<carlos> so we need to move back to render it directly
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> then I didn't see that message
<danilos> carlos: i.e. there's nothing apart from that which would need changing on our part
<danilos> carlos: that's the message I am talking about :)
<carlos> oh, sorry, I misunderstood you
<kiko-afk> afk to do some soyuz coding
<jamesh> coding away from the keyboard?
<jamesh> impressive
<danilos> bbl
<ddaa> kiko-afk: well, changed my mind, I'll post the message to the bazaar mailing list instead
<SteveA> salgado: sure, please do remove it, and then when that is in RF, the bug can be rejected
<salgado> SteveA, will do.  do I have r=SteveA on that removal?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> thanks!
<jamesh> the product-release-finder code has a class whose __contains__() method mutates the object ...
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<belito> buenos dias 
<belito> buenos dias mpt_
<mpt_> bom dia!
<belito> were you from mpt_
<mpt_> New Zealand :-)
<mpt_> carlos, did you see Og Maciel's message to rosetta-users@ on the 22nd about OOo translations?
<mpt_> spiv, awake?
* mpt_ suspects not
<jamesh> mpt_: isn't it quite early in NZ?
<mpt_> jamesh, yeah, and even earlier in Australia
<jamesh> mpt_: I suppose you could call midnight early
<mpt_> heh
<mpt_> oh, jamesh, you'll know
<mpt_> jamesh, can you confirm that the proposed solution in bug 57175 is correct?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57175 in launchpad "Bad publish command for uploading gpg key" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57175
<jamesh> mpt_: yep.  The gpg man page also says it should be --keyserver
<mpt_> ok, ta
<carlos> mpt_: no, but I just read it
<jordi> carlos: according to our plan, I should mail -translaators and rosetta-users with news about edgy?
<jordi> even if there's stuff missing still
<carlos> yeah, we should prepare the announcement
<jordi> ok
<carlos> jordi: if you are going to do it, please, use the wiki to prepare it so we can review it, ok?
<jordi> carlos: which wiki?
<jordi> if it's the lp wiki, I really need to get access to that somehow
<carlos> yeah, the lp wiki
<mpt_> carlos, a reply would be good, even if to say "Sorry, I have no idea what's going on, please let us know immediately the next time you notice it"
<ogra> hey guys 
<ogra> i have a slight prob with the edubuntu seeds on the supermirror 
<ogra> seems they dont get updated properly 
<carlos> mpt_: I know, there is a bug report about it and I guess this confirms it
<Kamion> to be more exact, the http mirror of /~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/edubuntu.edgy is out of date by several hours
<ogra> the branch the CDs are built from is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/edubuntu.edgy/
<ogra> the source for it is http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/edubuntu-edgy/
<LarstiQ> Kamion: I believe ddaa has been looking at that problem.
<ddaa> Kamion: I'd like to diagnose the problem, but I do not have the required production privileges
<ogra> who has them ? 
<ddaa> Dunno, maybe only stub and sysadmin...
<ddaa> probably lifeless
<ddaa> who have not the time and/or knowledge to diagnose the problem
<ogra> (we're preparing a new knot CD so its somewhat time critical for me to have it working again soon)
<ddaa> ogra: RT 16534 and RT 16533
<ogra> thanks 
<ogra> :)
<ddaa> to diagnose the sftp branch publication issue I need to know a branch that is out of date at I time when I can increase the verbosity of the the cronscript
<ddaa> That will give me useful info to narrow down the problem.
<ogra> well, my branch is out of date currently ...
<ddaa> My guess ATM is a regression in the branch puller logic that occured during yesterday's rollout
<ogra> since some hours 
<ogra> so that could be a good test candidate ;)
<ddaa> Thanks for telling me, but I still do not have the privileges AFAIK
<ddaa> Kamion: indepently, all the vcs-imports are currently broken
<elmo> why is it trying to connect to escudero?
<ddaa> specify "it"
<LarstiQ> stub is on vacation till monday
<elmo>  python /srv/sm-ng/production/launchpad/cronscripts/supermirror-pull.py
<ddaa> elmo: because that's the place where the importd branches are supposed to be
<elmo> ah, hm
<ddaa> unfortunately, they are not there anymore, as RT 16534 says
<elmo> yes, I know
<elmo> I'm still confused - we publicize the importd stuff both on escudero and the supermirror - or?
<mpt_> salgado, I'm around now
* ogra just gets dinner ... bbl
<LarstiQ> ddaa: afaik, there wasn't a rollout yesterday 
<Kamion> the branch in question managed to pull up to timestamp: Tue 2006-08-29 12:07:14 +0200
<Kamion> so if something's broken, it broke today, by the looks of it
* Kamion -> dinner as well
<ddaa> elmo: escudero is where importd slave put the bzr branches they have published, then the supermirror finds them there and put them in the public SFTP area.
<salgado> mpt_, did I ping you recently?
<Kamion> or else something about the next revision is unusual
<ddaa> elmo: I can find you the RT where I asked for the internal http server on escudero for importd branches
<elmo> ddaa: no, that's fine, it's coming back to me
<elmo> it's an interesting complicated setup
<Kamion> the next revision is a perfectly ordinary one-line change in one file though
<elmo> anyhoo
<ddaa> elmo: in the near future, I plan to put more importd data on escudero, but that will only need to be accessible to importd through sftp.
<ddaa> Kamion: it looks like it's not _quite_ broken, but instead it's just much slower than it should be.
<elmo> ddaa: so - the reason importd doesn't exist on escudero is that there was a HW RAID failure, and we've had to roll back to data that's 24 hours old
<elmo> ddaa: how bad is that for /srv/importd on escudero?
<ddaa> elmo: it's gone
<elmo> gar
<elmo> I know it's gone dude
<elmo> but I have a backup copy, 24 hours out-of-date (from the time of crash), ready to put back in place
<elmo> but I didn't want to do that without talking to you first
<ddaa> what do you mean by "how bad is that"?
<ddaa> ha okay
<elmo> as in - will stuff break.  because we havethe 24 hours out-of-date version, and we have the uptodate but from a very corrupt FS version
<ddaa> it's fine to loose the 24 hours
<elmo> ok
<ddaa> it would have been a minor problem if it has happened during some data format transition. But in normal use the whole system should be perfectly able to cope with that.
<elmo> ok, I'm copying it back now
<ddaa> elmo: please be careful
<ddaa> copy in place _then_ rename
<LarstiQ> it will be a bit more behind now, but it deals with that aiui?
<ddaa> bad things could happen if importd starts working with data that is being written to
<ddaa> I mean "copy under a temporary name, _then_ rename"
<elmo> ok
* ddaa realises that he would need to add some sftp lock breaking logic to importd sooner or later
<mpt_> salgado: [03:44]  <salgado> mpt, around?
<salgado> mpt_, oh, nm... I don't remember why I pinged you
<elmo> ddaa: what's in these damn importd directories - is it all bzr, or baz stuff too?
<ddaa> elmo: hu... your mom?
<ddaa> nah, actually /srv/importd should contain only bzr stuff
<ddaa> the arch stuff was in bazaar.ubuntu.com or something like that
<ddaa> But I suggest you do not delete the bazaar.ubuntu.com stuff, instead keep it handy for filesystem benchmarks ;)
<ddaa> it's about as useful as it's going to be now
<jordi> mdke?
<kiko-afk> malcc, cprov: patch sent your way
<cprov> kiko-afk: ok
<kiko-afk> cprov, it fixes things as far as I can see. 
<cprov> kiko-afk: will see ;) looks like a good candidate for test system submission. 
<kiko-afk> cprov, it is actually not very complicated and the code is well-tested -- I think it is safe.
<kiko-afk> of course, testing it is a great idea because the /old code/ is not very well tested and may be supporting a hidden use case via a bug.
<kiko-afk> matsubara-lunch, I thought salgado's recent landing might have improved the situation for bug 55939?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55939 in launchpad "Stop using IDs in the IGPGKeySet API " [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55939
<cprov> kiko-afk: indeed, it's better to know such things before rollout
<elmo> ddaa: hmm, ok - it's a bit distressing this is so large/slow to copy then, if this is all bzr
<kiko-afk> elmo, is it a first branch?
<kiko-afk> err, a first push of this branch. I meant.
<ddaa> elmo: it's probably an order of magnitude better than the equivalent Arch stuff, but that's still several hundred thousand revisions...
<ddaa> on several hundred branches
<elmo> kiko-afk: it's a restore from backup of all the LP importd bzr data ;-)
<ddaa> elmo: just record the sound of hard drive and play it back to sabdfl when he wonders where his money has gone ;)
<mpt_> whoo, https://launchpad.net/sprints/osa123
<ddaa> there are probably a couple thousand hours of work in that
<jordi> carlos: https://launchpad.canonical.com/EdgyTranslationsOpening
<carlos> jordi: you should also note that dapper translations are still useful until its end of life
<carlos> so people should keep translating it
<jordi> okay
<carlos> jordi: also, I need to check with Steve and Stuart whether we will do another data migration from dapper to edgy before release
<carlos> SteveA: around?
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<carlos> hi
<carlos> there are some people that asked if we are going to copy the additions in dapper into Edgy like we did before opening Edgy
<carlos> we did it for Breezy to Dapper and it took around 20 minutes
<carlos> but Stuart told me that it would require launchpad or Rosetta disabled while doing such migration
<carlos> SteveA: do you think we would be able to do that again a week or so before Edgy release?
<carlos> or should we defer such decision until next week, when Stuart is back from holidays?
<jordi> carlos: https://launchpad.canonical.com/EdgyTranslationsOpening?action=diff&rev2=2&rev1=1
<carlos> jordi: ok, thanks
<carlos> please, mail launchpad@ mailing list asking for input, with a copy to mdz and pitti
<jordi> late
<jordi> I already did, but didn't copy mdz and pitti
<carlos> jordi: oh, and instead of talking directly about OO.org imports/exports, I think you should link to the list of tasks we are working on atm: https://features.launchpad.net/products/rosetta/1.0/+specs
* jordi forwards
<jordi> carlos: oh right, I was looking for this link
<carlos> Our goal is to have them implemented before Edgy release
<SteveA> carlos: will anything bad happen if we wait to talk with stuart on monday?
<jordi> oh firefox is also an edgy goal?
<carlos> jordi: yeah, in fact danilo is already implementing it
<carlos> SteveA: no, just that we need to send a different announcement to clarify it and add a note to the official edgy opening announcement that we will clarify that point next week 'after study the technical issues involved'
<jordi> carlos: is 1.0 due when edgy?
<carlos> jordi: yes
<SteveA> carlos: ok.  I'd much rather stuart was involved in these things, even though it is possible to to them without him.
<carlos> we need Stuart to do it...
<carlos> jordi: please, add a note about the migration saying that we are studying it atm
* mpt_ wonders what https://launchpad.net/sprints/regan is for
<jordi> carlos: and done
<carlos> jordi: please, remove the OO.o comment
<carlos> first, it's not yet implemented, will be implemented
<carlos> and second, it's not going to use the standard language pack system, it will be just better handled so we can generate the language packs more easy
<jordi> ok, should I remove all three?
<jordi> hmm, I just remembered I was supossed to have beers with people today
<carlos> I only see two...
<jordi> reload
<carlos> also, next week, we will know if we will do the migration, from your text, it looks like we will do the migration next week. Or at least that's what I understand...
<carlos> jordi: well, you can just change the 'is now able' with 'will be able' and remove the ', which basically ....'
<jordi> right
<carlos> jordi: thanks
<jordi> done
<jordi> hrm, another day and no time to summarize the KDE stff
<mdke> jordi: !
<jordi> mdke!
<mdke> what's up
<mpt> jamesh, replied to your review of mpt/launchpad/trivial, thanks
<claude> ping carlos
<carlos> claude: pong
<claude> just want to know about edgy translation status
<somerville32> Who should I talk to about duplicate specifications?
<carlos> claude: It's mostly done. We are going to announce it tomorrow
<claude> ok, thx
<carlos> you are welcome
<claude> cause i didn't if i had to tell french translators to wait
<carlos> they can go ahead if they want
<claude> i know some are already translating edgy
<claude> ok
<carlos> there are still some files pending to be imported, but that's not a big issue
<claude> ok, suppose i can check in import queue
<carlos> sure
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!!
<ddaa> ogra: the sftp branch mirroring appears fixed
<ddaa> it was downfall from the escudero breakdown
<mdke> jordi: btw there might be a new pot template waiting from an ubuntu-docs upload to edgy today, I hope. "menu-entries"
<jordi> ah good
<jordi> mdke: aboutubuntu and menu-entries approved
<ddaa> Good night all
<kiko-afk> cprov, what's infinity's email address?
<cprov> kiko-afk: adconrad@
<kiko-afk> thanks
<cprov> kiko-afk: ubuntu.com ...
<Mez> cprov: isnt adconrad infinity ?
<Mez> nvm
<salgado> mpt, real ping this time. :)
<Mez> kiko-afk, you're more likely to get him on adconrad@0c3.net
<flacoste> kiko-afk: here is your daily reminder that you have to review SupportTrackerWorkflowSpec :-)
<kiko-afk> Mez, well, it's just an FYI so no hurry. I used his canonical email.
<kiko-afk> flacoste, aha, thanks
<mpt> salgado, pong
<kiko-afk> cprov, see email!
<salgado> mpt, I was wondering if you could help me with https://launchpad.canonical.com/PersonCreationRationale? (it should be quick)
<cprov> kiko-afk: yup, thx
<Mez> kiko-afk, fair enough :D
<mpt> salgado, so, that spec needs updating, because daf and SteveA were right and I was wrong
<mpt> I shouldn't have used the word "account" to refer to a person record that hasn't been logged in to
<salgado> mpt, hmmm, the whole spec or just the mockup?
<salgado> ah, I see.  that's a good point
<mpt> So somehow the page needs to make clear that "this is a person who has never used Launchpad"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58138 in launchpad "Person merge code should take into account inactive and proposed memberships" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58138
<mpt> in the same way that http://www.43people.com/profile/view/532414 represents someone who has never logged in to 43people.com
<mpt> "(placeholder)"
<mpt> salgado, do you need it updated Absolutely Right Now, or could it wait a few hours?
<mpt> http://www.43people.com/about/view/faq#claim-a-page
<salgado> mpool, it can wait.  there are other things on that spec that don't depend on this, and I'm going to work on them
<salgado> mpt, ^
<kiko-afk> cprov, ping?
<cprov> kiko-afk: pong
<mpt> salgado, ok
<kiko-afk> cprov, can you run https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file9Qm6a7.html on mawson?
<kiko-afk> cprov, or against the production database? it just does queries
<salgado> mpt, while you're at it, maybe you can suggest the error messages to show when people try to register with an email that is already registered.  both messages for when the owner of that email has logged in and when he hasn't
<kiko-afk> cprov, I think it should work, but I don't have access
<mpt> salgado, ok
<kiko-afk> cprov, I need to skip out now, but I'll call you in 5m
<salgado> mpt, IOW, when we want to point people to the +claim or the +forgottenpassword page
<cprov> kiko-afk: ok
<kiko-afk> cprov, thanks duder
<salgado> mpt, thanks a lot! :)
<mpt> hmm
<WebMaven> whois SteveA
<WebMaven> oops
<cprov> kiko-afk: what do you want from DAR.get(1) ?
<mdke> jordi: aboutubuntu should have been there already
<mdke> jordi: argh, it was called about-ubuntu
<jordi> mdke: I guess it got held due to a path change or the about-ubuntu vs aboutubuntu nonsense
<mdke> rosetta seems to have caught it though...
<jordi> mdke: but there's no probs with the hyphen, right?
<jordi> I can rename the template
<mdke> yep, fine as it is
<jordi> I actually should so it matches
<mdke> there is only one listed here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/ubuntu-docs/+translations
<jordi> nod
<jordi> oh, yeah
<Mez> how do I get a mailing list to show on the main page ?
<jordi> missmatch between rosetta's templatename and what you name it in the package
<jordi> Mez: hmm, make it public iirc?
<mdke> Mez: launchpad doesn't do mailing lists, AFAIK
<mpt> Mez, include it in the product description?
<Mez> mdke: wrong channel ;) :P
<mpt> heh
<Mez> but if anyone knows, feel free to answr
<mdke> Mez: it's "advertised"
<jordi> mdke: reload
<mdke> in the privacy page
<mdke> jordi: fine, thanks. I don't mind which it is :)
<mdke> but I should ensure the pot file has no hyphen, right?
<jordi> it doesn't, according to your uploads
<mdke> yeah, I mean, any future pot files
<jordi> mdke: yeah, or it'll get stuck again :)
<mdke> fine! thanks for your help
<jordi> no!
<jordi> er
<jordi> np! :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58144 in soyuz "Backport is rejected if an older backport is already there" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58144
<Mez> hmm I need a little help in getting my list to automatically allow any post that comes from malone... but it just doesnt seem to be working
<bradb> Mez: Can you whitelist anything where the Reply-To contains bugs.launchpad.net?
<Mez> bradb: I currently have this as my "allow" filter set
<Mez> Subject: [REQUEST] .+
<Mez> X-Generated-By: Launchpad (canonical.com)
<Mez> X-Launchpad-Bug:.+
<Mez> Sender: bounces@canonical.com
<Mez> any of those should match any bug
<bradb> Mez: I only speak Perl re's...what does Subject: [REQUEST] .+ mean in English?
<bradb> (or perl :P)
<Mez> bradb... surely that is a pre ?
<Mez> It means anything with the header "Subject: [REQUEST] " and anything following that should be auto-accepted
<bradb> yeah, but what it means in perl surely doesn't make sense here, so [] 's in your pattern must mean something different
<Mez> bradb: thats my bad coding
<Mez> lol
<Mez> bradb: for some reason it accepts the initial bug... but not any reply to it
<bradb> Mez: how about trying just one header match at a time? like the X-Launchpad-Bug criteria?
<bradb> that'll cover you for all bugmail generated by mail
<bradb> by malone, that is
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58149 in malone "Too many tickets shown" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58149
#launchpad 2006-08-30
<kiko-afk> cprov-afk, sou uma mmia. see email.
<cprov-afk> kiko-afk: I've seen, running new code 
<kiko-afk> cprov-afk, ah, do you have the output already?
<cprov-afk> kiko-afk: in a bit 
<cprov-afk> kiko-afk: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileZMTnvB.html
<kiko-afk> what do you think?
<cprov-afk> kiko-afk: the arch-all ones are those we did shit ...
<cprov-afk> kiko-afk: I'm mean we didn't build the arch-indep binary
<cprov-afk> kiko-afk: is that right ?
<kiko-afk> cprov-afk, well, not exactly. we try and build /too much/ today
<kiko-afk> cprov-afk, I'm trying to find out if we can live without binary PAS support.
<kiko-afk> I'll reply to myself.
<cprov-afk> kiko-afk: how do you mean ? /too much/
<kiko-afk> well, these are binary PAS candidates
<kiko-afk> but we ignore binary PAS
<kiko-afk> so we try to build them everywhere regardless
<cprov-afk> kiko-afk: they will got rejected, same name & version 
<kiko-afk> they won't build
<kiko-afk> it's not a problem (I think)
<kiko-afk> it's just that we spam the buildds
<kiko-afk> I'll call you in a bit
<cprov-afk> kiko-afk: right
<jamesh> I wonder if Python 2.5 will make it into edgy
<jamesh> mpt: ping?
<mpt> jamesh, pong
<mpt> lifeless, ping
<jamesh> mpt: what do you think about the wording changes in this patch? https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file8p1Pvs.html
<jamesh> this affects the details portlet for people who aren't Launchpad users
<mpt> jamesh, that looks like an improvement
<spiv> jamesh: "I am this person" is a declaration, rather than the name of an action like "Claim this person", so it doesn't "look" so much like an action, if you know what I mean.
<lifeless> mpt: ?
<spiv> jamesh: maybe this isn't a problem.  I'm happy to trust mpt's judgement anyway.
<mpt> lifeless, can you confirm whether PQM received a couple of merge requests from me in the past 20 minutes?
<jamesh> spiv: "Claim this person" also sounds weird though ...
<lifeless> mpt: uhh, pqm.launchpad.net ;)
<mpt> lifeless, it hasn't sent me mail, and nor has it included the branch in the queue
<lifeless> mpt: it looks idle
<spiv> jamesh: "claim" isn't an ideal verb, no
<lifeless> mpt: then its probably not recieved it
<lifeless> as in, almost certainly.
<spiv> jamesh: "Claim this account" seems less weird, except there's no account yet
<lifeless> -or- you've changed your config so its not sending the error to the right place
<lifeless> 'I am this person'
<jamesh> mpt: any thoughts on alternative wording for "I am this person" or "Claim this person"?
<mpt> lifeless, right, I was trying to narrow it down to between (a) it never received my request and (b) it received my request and I never received its reply
<jamesh> lifeless: that's the wording I've got at the moment
<lifeless> I like 'I am this person' ;)
<mpt> jamesh: "Hey, that's me!"
<mpt> :-)
<lifeless> good - 'this is me'
<spiv> jamesh: I'm not making a strong objection or anything, just a passing observation.  I'm more than happy to trust mpt's judgement on this sort of thing.
<jamesh> spiv: sure.
<jamesh> this also makes the person merge form more visible too
<spiv> Making the person merge form more visible would be great.
<mpt> My judgement is currently impaired by lack of sleep
<jamesh> since there is a link to it on each non-active person page if you're logged in
<spiv> mpt: So you probably only have about 3x as much UI sense as me, rather than your usual 10x ;)
<mpt> --dry-run looks all correct...
<jamesh> mpt: does "mailq" show any queued messages?
<mpt> eh.
<mpt> there they are.
<mpt> (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=pqm.ubuntu.com type=MX: Host not found, try again)
<jamesh> try running "sudo sendmail -q"
<mpt> That retries everything?
<jamesh> yeah
<mpt> It seems to have removed the error message, anyway
<mpt> ... and now it's back
<mpt> this time for both attempts
<mpt> which is silly, because http://pqm.ubuntu.com/ loads just fine in a browser
<lifeless> different DNS records
<lifeless> host -t mx pqm.ubuntu.com (IIR the syntax C)
<mpt> ;; connection timed out
<mpt> I HATE COMPUTERS
<mpt> ahem
* lifeless pats mpts shoulder sadly
<jamesh> maybe DNS takes a bit longer to get to New Zealand, so times out
<jamesh> probably because of the time zone differences
<mpt> And the sunspots!
<mpt> Nah, this is probably leftover from the horrible DNS problems I had Monday and yesterday, fixed by upgrading the router firmware
<mpt> bbiab
<mpt_> so, that sucks
<mpt_> Sorry for bothering you lifeless, I didn't know about mailq
<jamesh> lifeless: assuming the next lot of product-release-finder tests are successful, we should be able to remove the "Cache" class and associated code
<jamesh> it has a really evil __contains__() implementation that mutates the object.
<jamesh> so that "not_in_cache in cache" will return False the first time and True subsequent times
<spiv> jamesh: ew
<jamesh> that is, __contains__() adds items to the cache
<lifeless> freakydeaky
<lifeless> or should I say, freakerydeakerydoo
<jamesh> the code I've added to cope with existing product releases should also make the cache code unnecessary
<lifeless> excellent
<lifeless> I was wondering if we could without it
<jamesh> lifeless: btw, does bzr do anything special to avoid umask issues like Subversion does?
<lifeless> somewhat yes
<lifeless> we chmod files if an option has been set
<jamesh> for reference, Subversion's fsfs backend copies the file permissions from the previous rev when creating a new one
<lifeless> but we cant preserve sticky bit over sftp
<lifeless> because openssh' sftp-server masks the sgid bit
<jamesh> that's not as big a deal for updating existing branches (which is where the problem usually bites)
<jamesh> actually, I suppose bzr would be creating dirs with the hashed subdirs
<lifeless> yes
<jamesh> well, I suppose an admin could create all 256 weaves/NN subdirs and then chgrp/chmod things appropriately
<lifeless> yup
<jamesh> I wonder how I got an Unauthorized test failure in a LaunchpadZopelessLayer test
<jamesh> they're meant to be running with permissive security policy
<BjornT> jamesh: if you get an Unauthorized failure in Zopeless, it means that there are no security declarations for the attribute you're trying to get/set
<carlos_> morning
<jamesh> BjornT: wouldn't that be a forbidden error?
<jamesh> BjornT: this was saying I didn't have launchpad.Edit on the object.
<jamesh> (I'd updated the security declaration)
<somerville32> Is launchpad down?
<carlos> looks like that...
<somerville32> Gah - I was in the middle of reporting a security bug :[
<spiv> hmm, it's not down for me, but it is very slow.
<spiv> I seem to recall the same thing happened around this time yesterday.
<jamesh> this happened a few days ago too
<jamesh> a cron script hammering one of the app servers
<spiv> Right.
<somerville32> When will the carnage be over?
<BjornT> jamesh: right. yeah, you probably should have gotten a forbidden error.
<jamesh> BjornT: the security declaration must have worked, since it said I needed launchpad.Edit to write to that attribute.  That's why I found it weird
<lifeless> hiya
<lifeless> looks like update-cve is using a TONNE of memory
<lifeless> let me unSTOP it
<lifeless> see if this makes it suck again
<jamesh> I wonder if is doing something stupid
<lifeless> and look how slow it just got again
<jamesh> (other than using xml.dom.minidom)
<lifeless> by tonne, I mean gb's
<jamesh> how big is the CVE database?
<BjornT> jamesh: does it work if you do setSecurityPolicy(PermissiveSecurityPolicy) first?
<lifeless> hmm,
<lifeless> its the whole nightly scripts doing it I think
<lifeless> them and an archvysn rsync job
<lifeless> will ask admins later
<jamesh> BjornT: the tests rely on LaunchpadZopelessLayer, which does execute_zcml_for_scripts(), which installs the PermissiveSecurityPolicy
<BjornT> jamesh: i know. i just thought it'd be good to know if something else changed the security policy, or if it's the permissive policy that is to blame.
<lifeless> mpt_: the fancy menu at the top of the lp pages does not honour ctrl-click :)
<lifeless> is this by design ??
<jamesh> lifeless: the dynarch menus stuff is designed to act as much like real menus as possible, rather than as a webpage
<lifeless> thats fine by me, as long as I have all the links for navigation that it replaces, somewhere I can ctrl-click to get a new tab from
<jamesh> from what I can tell, that includes making them non-keyboard accessible ...
<lifeless> ctrl-click has nothing to do with keyboard
<lifeless> it has to do with them being considered links that the browser understands
<jamesh> ctrl-click has to do with clicking hyperlinks
<jamesh> I don't think they are hyperlinks
<lifeless> (in point of fact, real menus *are* keyboard accessible)
<lifeless> so, replace ctrl-click with 'middle mouse' then ;)
<jamesh> it is code that'd be worth replacing at some point
<SteveA> good morning
<SteveA> lifeless: the dynarch menus are going away very soon
<SteveA> lifeless: so, expend no effort around them now
<SteveA> jamesh: the replacement code already exists.  i just need to find time to do the replacement.
<lifeless> SteveA: ok
<lifeless> SteveA: the slowdown yesterday in lp happened again today, and coincides with the lp nightly.sh, and an rsync by user archvsyn
<SteveA> lifeless: that's interesting.  can you say what UTC time the slowness was happening?  maybe matsubara will be able to find something in the list of soft timeouts.
<somerville32> If there is a bug that applies to multiple packages, should I create a bug for each one or is there a way to connect them?
<jamesh> lifeless: the CVE database is XML, and 3 megs when gzip compressed
<jamesh> lifeless: so it isn't too surprising to see it using shitloads of memory when loaded with xml.dom.minidom
<jamesh> moving it to cElementTree would be an improvement.  Moving to an incremental parser would be even better
<SteveA> jamesh: are you saying that the nightly cve sync may be slowing things down?
<SteveA> on account of it making gangotri swap
<jamesh> SteveA: earlier lifeless said that it was using gigabytes of memory
<danilos> somerville32: you can assign a single bug to multiple packages, afaik
<somerville32> How?
<somerville32> I think I figured it out <g>
<danilos> somerville32: great :)
<SteveA> jamesh: so, a quick fix may be to turn off the appservers on gangotri while that script is running... or turn off that script ;-)
<somerville32> When linking to remove bug report, do I just put in the bug report number?
<somerville32> *remote
<somerville32> Sorry, it is about 5am here, lol.
<jamesh> SteveA: the script loads the gzipped cve db into memory, then gunzips it into memory, then parses the XML in memory.
<jamesh> SteveA: I just tried testing these steps independently: I was at 26MB RSS after gunzipping the db (it is 18MB).  When I ran xml.dom.minidom.parseString() it got up to 800MB, at which point I killed it
<jamesh> there is a lot more information in the new XML format than there was in the old one -- votes and comments
<somerville32> Can someone tell me if I set this up right? https://launchpad.net/distros/debian/+bug/58169
<jamesh> SteveA: looks like switching over to cElementTree cuts the memory usage from gigabytes to ~ 125MB
<carlos> danilos: hi, around?
<danilos> carlos: hi, yeah
<somerville32> If a bug would be fixed by upgrading it, should I mark it is fix released or just confirmed?
<somerville32> *as
<carlos> somerville32: upgrading a package?
<carlos> In that case, I guess it would be 'Fix released' as you already fixed it in a new version of the software that is already available
* somerville32 nods.
<SteveA> jamesh: nice.
<SteveA> jamesh: probably easier to use cElementTree than to convert it to event-based parsing.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58168 in rosetta "Missing upstream translations for ktorrent-2.0.1" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58168
<somerville32> I'm not sure if this bug report should be private or not. Can anyone clarify if it should be or not?
<smurf> Can somebody change katie's Wiki page in launchpad from UbuntuArchiveAutoSync (which doesn't exist) to ArchiveAdministration ?
<SteveA> smurf: URL of katie's launchpad page?
<sivang> away
<smurf> SteveA: people/katie ;-)
<sivang> morning
<smurf> sivang: likewise
<sivang> smurf: ;-) How you been? you have long periods of time where you disappear and then come back.
<smurf> sivang: s/disappear/need to do some work which actually pays the bills
<smurf> which is why I couldn't com eto Paris or Wiesbaden :-(
<SteveA> smurf: this is actually katie's wiki username, not really the homepage
<SteveA> why do you want it changed?
<sivang> smurf: eh, well, I wasn't in Wiesbaden, but Paris was really nice. re: bills, I know the feeling, might have to face this in a couple's of months time as well. Make sure you checkout the renovated HomeUserBackup spec :-)
<smurf> SteveA: because it's a dead link? I could add a redirect page to the wiki instead, of course...
<SteveA> ok, I changed it.
<sivang> smurf: we worked hard on it's GUI in Paris with glaztor and the KDE interface specialist.
<smurf> SteveA: thx
<lifeless> SteveA: 0800 I think - 
<sivang> smurf: (and tons of suggestions and minor improvment from whoever cared to share his opinion on the tool)
<smurf> sivang: cool. (NB: drop the apostrophe ;-)
<lifeless> jamesh: it was one aspect of the slowdown
<lifeless> jamesh: but it was still slow after that finished
<jamesh> lifeless: could the memory pressure have caused the rest of the problems?
<sivang> smurf: hehe, right. 
<lifeless> jamesh: I saw it at 1.8gb of ram IIRC
<lifeless> jamesh: could be related I guess, but:
<lifeless> 3956672k
<lifeless> thats a fair amount of memory to work with
<ddaa> good local time of the day
<lifeless> also, our launchpad instance is using 1.2gb of ram
<SteveA> hi ddaa
<lifeless> erm, 1.4gb now, for each instnace
<jamesh> lifeless: well, reducing the cve-update script's memory usage by an order of magnitude couldn't hurt ...
<lifeless> jamesh: agreed
<SteveA> danilos, carlos, jordi: hi, who's around for a rosetta chat later?
<carlos> I'm around
<jordi> SteveA: what time?
<SteveA> I'm flexible.  10 mins from now earliest
<jordi> I'll have to leave for 30 mins at 11:30 or so, but I should be sitting here for the rest of the morning
<jordi> 11:30 my time, that is
<carlos> that's 09:30 UTC
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> i want us to talk through what's currently happening with rosetta, and also to make a plan for the licensing stuff
<SteveA> so that I can talk about it when I next talk with mark on the phone
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> jordi: so, you're available at 10 UTC?
<jordi> I should be, but if you cont on 10:15, better
<jordi> count
<SteveA> jordi: ping me, carlos and danilo when you're back
<jordi> I'll sure
<jordi> wtf
<jordi> "what's currently happening" as in what's being hacked on for 1.0?
<SteveA> jamesh: I was thinking about the oops summary pages... what if the page also showed against each error the duration that the oopses occured over
<SteveA> jamesh: this would help to narrow down ones that are due to interactions with cron jobs etc.
<SteveA> jamesh: what do you think?
<SteveA> jordi: yeah, current work going on, issues with translators etc.
<jordi> nod
<SteveA> serious bugs
<carlos> SteveA: FYI, danilo and I are maintaining a wiki page with all tasks done to help kiko with his summaries at: https://launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaChanges
<jamesh> SteveA: so a time of day type thing?
<SteveA> yeah, just to display the datetime of the first OOPS for that error, and the last occuring OOPS for that error
<SteveA> or maybe...
<jamesh> SteveA: should be pretty easy to get it to put together a histogram, and provide info about peaks
<SteveA> a separate page showing the timeline for a day top to bottom
<SteveA> but anyway
<SteveA> the point is for matsubara to be able to glance over the errors, and see easily if the errors only occurred for say 30 mins
<SteveA> maybe when there was a network issue in the DC for those 30 mins
<SteveA> or during the 45 mins when certain cron scripts are running
<jordi> mpt_: I hadn't read your Security snake oil post. Very cool :)
<SteveA> mpt_: Security snake oil?
<SteveA> when you're all out of olive oil, gotta use snake oil
<jordi> wow, spam with "Ogg Vorbis xm" in the subject
<Spads> yes
<Spads> I've been getting chunks of the GPL in mine
<ddaa> jamesh: can you remind me the specifics of the fix you proposed for urlappend?
<ddaa> Spads: that's pretty leet spam!
<jordi> Spads: woa
<jamesh> ddaa: make sure that "sftp" is in the urlparse.uses_netloc and urlparse.uses_relative
* Spads shrugs
<Spads> most spammers use gutenberg project files as their bayes chaff, I find
<Spads> I occasionally google sections of spam chaff and find that it's Bullwer-Lytton or something
<jamesh> ddaa: basically "if 'sftp' not in urlparse.uses_netloc: urlparse.uses_netloc.append('sftp')" and the same for uses_relative
<ddaa> jamesh: test-wise, just checking that urlappend('sftp://foo/bar', 'gam') == 'sftp://foo/bar/gam' should be enough you think?
<ddaa> or is there some corner case to cover as well?
<jamesh> ddaa: yeah.  You probably want to update uses_netloc/uses_relative in the webapp/url.py module body.
<ddaa> jamesh: yeah, what I was thinking, a simple _function that's called from the module body
<ddaa> Will get that fix merged in a separate patch today
<jamesh> cool.
<ddaa> jamesh: then, can I merge my importd-bzr-native branch?
<ddaa> (after using urlappend in the appropriate place there)
<jamesh> ddaa: yep.
<danilos> carlos: is it ok to commit things like https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/danilo/launchpad/trivial/full-diff, or should I wait for stub?
<carlos> danilos: go ahead, but please, be sure that it lands on production
<jamesh> danilos: you don't need stub's permission to update the sample data, but note that the change won't be reflected in production
<carlos> danilos: anyway, you can send the request to lifeless, he's the dba while stub is on holidays and it's a quite trivial change
<danilos> carlos: it's already in the production
<danilos> jamesh: yeah, thanks
<carlos> then go ahead, as jamesh told you, you don't need to check sampledata changes with stuart
<danilos> carlos: ok, it's going in
<danilos> carlos: do I use [trivial]  or something?
<carlos> yeah, [trivial] 
<danilos> ok
<jamesh> SteveA: got time for a quick review?
<SteveA> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> SteveA: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileYqNEig.html <- it moves the CVE updater to cElementTree
<ddaa> jamesh: any clue how I run the doctests in webapp/url.py?
<ddaa> I tried "./test.py -vv canonical urlappend", but it said "0 tests"
<jamesh> ddaa: not sure.
<jamesh> maybe they arent' being run currently
<ddaa> my guess too :(
<ddaa> well, any clue how to get them to run :) ?
<ddaa> like an existing module with docstrings where I could cargo-cult from?
<BjornT> ddaa: look at webapp/tests/test___init__.py
<BjornT> ddaa: look at webapp/tests/test___init__.py
<ddaa> Thank you
<ddaa> stupid gaim gtk bug
<ddaa> something to do with and active selection and moving out of the window, but I haven't still figured out how to repeat it :(
<SteveA> jamesh: just add a decent docstring to getText(elem)
<SteveA> jamesh: other than that, r=me
<jamesh> SteveA: okay.  Thanks.
<ddaa> jamesh: quick review requested https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileaJXUpp.html
<carlos> ddaa: I think we are supposed to use http://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/ instead the old one on chinstrap...
<jamesh> ddaa: looks good.
<jamesh> r=jamesh
<ddaa> carlos: thank you, updated my bookmark
<SteveA> jamesh: another candidate for inclusion in a URL class for our webapp libraries
<jamesh> hmm?
<SteveA> we were talking the other day about having a more OO URL class in webapp
<jamesh> yep
<SteveA> because the standard library url facilities are quite low-level, and very procedural to use
<SteveA> and we have higher-level facilities that are important to us, like asking whether one URL is "inside" another
<jamesh> I wonder if we should bypass urlparse completely with the new URL class
<SteveA> that would be an implementation issue :-)
<ddaa> I think we should, globally altering stdlib module is eeeeew for a library
<SteveA> what I mean is, the interface to the URL class would be the same in any case
<SteveA> ddaa: yes... although I think the std library is misdesigned here
<SteveA> as it encourages such alterations
<SteveA> compare it to random
<SteveA> you have a global random number generator
<SteveA> but you can create your own random() object for your application
<SteveA> and seed it as you need to etc.
<ddaa> SteveA: agreed, it should probably use factory and method patterns
<jamesh> ddaa: the problem is that the stdlib module is written to the old spec, and has useless defaults for unknown schemes.  The newer URI RFC specifies rules for processing arbitrary URIs
<SteveA> jamesh: think that'll change in python 2.5 or 2.6 ?
<ddaa> jamesh: the biggest problem IMO is that it fails silently for unknown scheme instead of raising.
<jamesh> I haven't checked what's in 2.5 w.r.t. this
<ddaa> BTW, it appears that the guilty code has a comment saying something like "that's a mess and should be rewritten"
<jamesh> ddaa: it doesn't fail.  It just assumes that unknown schemes don't have a netloc section (the "//host:port" bit) and don't support relative references
<jordi> SteveA, danilos, carlos: here
<jamesh> which is a very bad assumption
<SteveA> hi jordi
<danilos> jordi: hey
<SteveA> I can be ready in 10 mins, say at 45 mins past the hour
<SteveA> danilos, carlos: okay with you too?
<ddaa> jamesh: well, I call that a silent failure since any default is likely not to do the correct thing. It's not avoiding the temptation to guess.
<danilos> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> cool
<carlos> SteveA: yeah
<SteveA> ok, done
<jordi> SteveA: cool
<jamesh> ddaa: yep.  I think it would be good to just implement the rules in the new RFC, which generally does the right thing
<ddaa> if you say so... I am not familiar with those RFCs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58187 in soyuz "uploads to frozen should land in unapproved, not be rejected" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58187
<Seveas> (no ubugtu isn't laggy, he was broken)
<SteveA> malcc: around?
<malcc> SteveA: Yup
<doko> carlos:
<doko> $ tar xf oo-translations-20060808.tar.gz
<doko> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<doko> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<doko> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<doko> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<carlos> hmm, let me check...
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> seems like there was a problem with the upload
<danilos> elmo: ping
<carlos> doko: I don't have the file around
<carlos> I will need to do a new download
<carlos> I will do it after lunch and ping you again, ok?
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
<doko> ok
<doko> carlos: that's your current file on chinstrap
<doko> s/chinstrap/people/
<carlos> yeah, I know
<carlos> I uploaded it from my laptop
<carlos> but I removed it so I need to generate a new one
* danilos is off to bank
<salgado> hey mpt_, have you had a chance to update PersonCreationRationale?
<kiko> heeelo
<Kuhrscher> Hi, which is the right mailing list, to post some thoughts about upstream import to Rosetta?
<kiko> Kuhrscher, rosetta-users@lists.canonical.com
<Kuhrscher> Is it only for the users, or for the devs as well?
<kiko> for both
<Kuhrscher> ah, thanks
<SteveA> kiko: hi, how's it going?
<Kuhrscher> Do I have to be a member of the list to post something?
<kiko> SteveA, pretty good, pretty good
<jordi> Kuhrscher: it'll get stuck for moderation
<jordi> but I will moderate :)
<kiko> Kuhrscher, I believe so, and I am not list admin
<jordi> laters
<Kuhrscher> thanks
<salgado> is the librarian down again?
<BjornT> kiko: hi. have you merged your patch to show a link to the original description, if the bug description has been edited?
<kiko> BjornT, no, but I can do that today if you like
<kiko> cprov, should I also drop permissions for the *PublishingView classes?
<BjornT> kiko: that'd be good, thanks.
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> malcc, how's the testing coming along?
<cprov> kiko: isn't malcc in charge of this ?
<kiko> malcc, remember we want to do it /this week/..
<kiko> cprov, well, I can drop it -- just a simple change to security.py
<kiko> I wasn't meaning to drop the views themselves
<cprov> kiko: I think if you removed all callsites for {S,B}PPV you can remove the perms and the classes
<kiko> I think I did I'll check
<BjornT> kiko: btw, as for the rest of the spec (KeepingBugsConcise), is everything in there a 1.0 goal? i.e, are we going to do comment collapsing?
<kiko> we can't drop the DB views yet though
<cprov> kiko: right, they still living on DB but nobody uses it
<malcc> kiko: The testing is coming along fine, blocked right now behind getting a nice fresh database snapshot, will send lifeless an email as he's acting DBA this week
<LarstiQ> kiko: "The Subversion Project only accepts code whose copyright is assigned to CollabNet."
<cprov> kiko: why not, I used this approach for {S,B}PP ... remove callsites and joins, purge classes and perms
<malcc> kiko: As to /this week/, dude, your humour just doesn't work on IRC, it just comes across as being rude :)
<kiko> BjornT, I think our comment collapsing is enough... I doubt we should really do the full-fledged optional collapsing
<cprov> kiko: malcc: dudes, deadlines are hilarious by nature, you don't need to fight about it. Maybe, we can do it by the end the week, not sure though.
<kiko> malcc, I wasn't being humorous!
* kiko chuckles
<kiko> seriously though I was implying that a) we shouldn't let it slip and b) keep us informed
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, i also think that it's not necessary to do full-fledged collapsing. i'll send an email to mpt to see what he thinks about it, though.
<cprov> kiko: well, "currently blocked on AU TZ" isn't a good status report, anyway. But counting on the fact we will have fresh daily snapshots for free, I'd not be waiting much for this. Can you join ##soyuz for helping us to sort alternative plan ?
<ddaa> BjornT: thank you for annoying me about the browser/branch.py code in your review. I just found a nasty bug with the validation code.
<ddaa> That what one get by writing code using the "hammer the square peg in until it fits" technique...
* ddaa -> lunch
<malcc> kiko: Dropping the permissions for these views in rocketfuel, is that going to lead to them being dropped from the live db while the old codeline still live on drescher requires them?
<kiko> cprov, uhhh, I can, but I am trying to get the rest of the crap I have pending sorted out.
<kiko> malcc, no, to drop something from the DB requires a DB patch.
<cprov> malcc: it depends of when we intend to rollout production + soyuz cleanup. Facts point that we can't afford to wait more than next tuesday.
<kiko> cprov, well, we can wait and just cherry pick the policy fix, just that it would be nice to not let the scheduled week slip
<kiko> anyway let me ignore IRC so I can actually get this stuff done
<cprov> kiko: why not just finish the cleanup, removing the views and land archive rework next week ?
<LarstiQ> ddaa: is there a difference between C:\FOO and C:\\FOO ?
<kiko> cprov, I'd be happy to, but we need the tests to do that. :)
<cprov> kiko: anyway, it doesn't exclude the need of test env setup
<kiko> no, it underlines it!
<cprov> kiko: yes yes
<ddaa> LarstiQ: no idea
<kiko> LarstiQ, they would accept BSD-licensed translations, though?
<LarstiQ> kiko: I can ask if you want to, but I really get the impression it is a case of copyright assignment.
<kiko> malcc, btw, will you have time to look at that builddmaster patch?
<kiko> LarstiQ, it's going to make things harder for them in general if they don't think BSD is okay for their translations I think.. I mean, BSD allows them to relicense as they may desire
<malcc> kiko: Yes, I'm sure I'll have some time later
<kiko> malcc, thanks, just wanted to check if I should context-switch back to it yet or not
<LarstiQ> kiko: http://svn.haxx.se/dev/archive-2006-08/0946.shtml
<LarstiQ> kiko: ianal, but this same thing with relicensing bsd was very messy in a recent bazaar thread 
<kiko> mmm
<kiko> I claim ignorance and go back to coding ;)
<LarstiQ> kiko: could you give one look at that archived post I pasted?
<kiko> LarstiQ, I did, and forwarded it to SteveA :)
<kiko> he'd seen it
<LarstiQ> I'm going to ask about bsd at least, but I'm nore sure about adressing the 'doubtful' claim
<malcc> Ok, as outlined on https://launchpad.canonical.com/SoyuzSystemTest we're about to start flinging database snapshots and codelines around on mawson, tread there at your own peril :)
<kiko> malcc, ROCK ON!
<kiko> cprov, malcc: I am considering moving builddmaster.py out of c.l.scripts. how about a canonical.builddmaster ?
<kiko> cprov, malcc: with pas.py, buildergroup.py and master.py in it?
<cprov> kiko: sounds good
<cprov> kiko: anything in direction to have less the 1K lines files is good at this point
<malcc> kiko: Hmm, I agree c.l.scripts is the wrong place, but I'm not sure about the new location
<kiko> cprov, so who uses builddmaster.py at the moment?
<kiko> malcc, I'm fine with putting it elsewhere.. if you have a suggestion. :)
<cprov> kiko: cronscripts/buildd-{queuebuilder, slavescanner}
<kiko> cprov, thanks.
<cprov> carlos: ping
<carlos> cprov: pong
<kiko> malcc, are you suggesting it should be a subdir under archivepublisher?
<cprov> carlos: how long will take the lang-pkg process in mawson ? any idea ?
<malcc> kiko: What I want to suggest is that we need to work out what these folder distinctions are supposed to mean and come up with a clear design for where stuff goes
<cprov> kiko: no, please archivepublisher need to die ... it will end up with diskpool only in a short time.
<malcc> cprov: It will?
<carlos> cprov: one or two hours more
<kiko> malcc, okay, agreed, but the build master seems to be a pretty significant module in soyuz?
<carlos> cprov: but It's not using mawson's db
<malcc> kiko: Yes it is, it's one of the big three, along with upload handling and publishing
<cprov> carlos: yes, I know, only consuming CPU :P
<salgado> malcc, I just noticed that the diff of your xx-farming branch is now twice the size of what it was when I reviewed it.  it seems to me that this was caused by a conflict; can you confirm that?
<carlos> cprov: is it too expensive?
<kiko> malcc, okay. does that not warrant a directory of its own?
<carlos> cprov: then it's generating a tarball, it should finish soon
<cprov> malcc: I think so, don't you ? after PipelinePublishing most of publicaion system will end up in content classes 
<malcc> kiko: Maybe we should have three folders for those components, but maybe they all need to be inside a top-level folder for the general not-launchpad-pages parts of Soyuz
<malcc> kiko: Any of these *might* be sensible designs, my point is just that it's hard to tell in a hurry, so perhaps the files shouldn't be moved to a new module in a hurry
<cprov> carlos: not that much, but would be nice if we can coordinate run times in advance, how does it sound to you ? 
<kiko> malcc, I think that reorganization can easily be done later, but the hard work of splitting things up and ensuring they still work could be done now.
<kiko> malcc, i.e. I've already done it
<malcc> salgado: Yes, there's a 500-line conflict in publishing.py doubling the patch size
<carlos> cprov: sure, I execute it every day
<carlos> cprov: at 8:30 UTC
<kiko> malcc, moving stuff between directories is easy, but breaking up files is not so
<carlos> cprov: but it takes a lot of time to complete, as it's for Hoary, Breezy, Dapper and Edgy....
<cprov> carlos: right, thx.
<carlos> cprov: I think I can execute it earlier 
<carlos> but I have staging's database mirroring as the constraint, my script cannot be executed until that task is done
<cprov> carlos: no much helpful, we may run tests on soyuz which can take hours, not easy to organise, it's fine we can just avoid running heavy things 8:30 UTC + 6 hours (wow)
<carlos> cprov: 4 language packs exports .... you know...
<carlos> anyway, we need to improve its performance
<carlos> cprov: also, it's not too CPU intensive except when the tarball is being generated
<carlos> well, it's not too CPU intensive in mawson
<kiko> I/O intensive praps?
<cprov> carlos: uhm ... any chance to have a rosetta machine ;)
<kiko> heh
<malcc> Gentlemen, let's wait and see if we have performance problems for real first, before we draw up battle lines over hardware :)
<cprov> malcc: aha, good point ...
<kiko> malcc, it's also a matter of having autonomy on the box. I've seen a lot of friction in this type of interaction in other situations..
<kiko> so my wisdom says that separating into dedicated hardware makes the process more efficient
<malcc> kiko: Autonomy, the over-specced search engine system? We definitely don't want *that* on the box, we *will* have performance problems :)
<kiko> anyway.. back to code
<teolemon> hi
<ddaa> help, I'm under attack by a crazy cuddly kitten!!!
<carlos> sorry, my dsl line went down
<danilos> ddaa: (re cat) you deserve everything you get! ha!
<ddaa> anyway, kittens are perfectly evolved for ballistic flight between the desk and the bed :)
<LarstiQ> heh
<sivang> you are working on forbidden grounds, ddaa :p
<sivang> the bad thing about them, is they can take up some beating, and then suddenly, out of the blue, they start to talk back.
<sivang> and when that happens, you better not be around them :)
<ddaa> Sure, I'd rather not give a cat beating. It's just a matter of teaching them _too_ that when I'm at the computer I'm working and not to be disturbed :)
<ddaa> Somehow, I think felines are more apt to understanding than some humans...
<sivang> ddaa: I never said I beat them, I try my best to just stay away from them. I just spotted some kid that the cat taught enough is enough :)
* sivang prefers dogs to be honest
<sivang> Wikitexte_editieren => da schein schon dran gearbeitet worden sein, wie ich an dem von dir genannten Beitrag gesehen habe Smilie super!
<sivang> Bueroprogramme => bersichtsseite zu "Broroutinearbeit" mit Ubuntu (v.a. fr Einsteiger und Windows-Umsteiger) und Kategorie
<sivang> Podcast => hnlich der Audioplayer eine Programmbersichtsseite
<sivang> Backup_Uebersicht => bersicht ber Backup-Methoden (in Edgy kommt noch das programm hubackup dazu, dazu evtl. eine Skriptsammlung
<sivang> Synchronisationsmethoden => mglicher Fall: man hat einen Rechner und einen Laptop und mchte diese Sychron halten. Punkte: rsych-Link, drsynch, Unision, iFolder, WebDAV, Skriptsammlung Wikitexte_editieren => da schein schon dran gearbeitet worden sein, wie ich an dem von dir genannten Beitrag gesehen habe Smilie super!
<sivang> Bueroprogramme => bersichtsseite zu "Broroutinearbeit" mit Ubuntu (v.a. fr Einsteiger und Windows-Umsteiger) und Kategorie
<sivang> Podcast => hnlich der Audioplayer eine Programmbersichtsseite
<sivang> Backup_Uebersicht => bersicht ber Backup-Methoden (in Edgy kommt noch das programm hubackup dazu, dazu evtl. eine Skriptsammlung
<LarstiQ> sivang: oi!
<sivang> hrm
<sivang> SORRY, I guess I need my thinkpad kbd replaced..already.
<ddaa> sivang: dogs are not really an option in a 35m2 flat in Paris...
* bradb remembers his 35m2 days...
<sivang> ddaa: I agree, I think they're cool, but should be only kept in a garden. My folks have a dog inhouse, it's bad with all the hair falling and the dog just loosing shape.
<sivang> I mean, kept mostly outdoors.
<sivang> LarstiQ: sorry :-(
* LarstiQ remembers his 6.25m2 days
<ddaa> Well, it depends on the sort of dog. Some small dogs are fine as long have you have a moderately spacious appartment.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58220 in launchpad "When an error occurs processing a request another oops is recorded because there's no interaction set up." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58220
* ddaa remembers the day when he was living with his extended family in a 2m2 closet
<sivang> that one is a boxer breeed with a cocker spinal, not the ideal type for indoors.
<sivang> s/breed/mixed/
<ddaa> and we had to use our nail clippings for heating
<sivang> ddaa: sersiously? (this is getting offtopic)
<bradb> haha
<ddaa> sivang: http://www.serve.com/bonzai/monty/classics/TheWeAreSoPoorSketch
<ddaa> sivang: http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/in-my-day
* sivang tomboys
<kiko> malcc, cprov-lunch: okay, finished handling cprov's review of the build master fixes, did some refactoring and now waiting for malcc's input.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58222 in launchpad-cal "Broken traversal in calendar events" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58223 in rosetta "Reject backports pocket's translations" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58223
<malcc> kiko: My feedback sent
<kiko> malcc! the man!!
<kiko> malcc, cprov-lunch: with those fixes, can I land this branch?
<malcc> kiko: Yes from me
<kiko> malcc, thanks. looking forward to seeing this branch in testing, will be fun to catch all the flying sparks <wink>
<malcc> kiko: Compared to all the changes last week, I don't expect this branch to be the rock star of our system test, I suspect it will just quietly work
<kiko> malcc, well, I hope so too, but it will be nice to see us produce less unnecessary builds.
<kiko> malcc, of course, I still need to sort out binary PAS -- or better, what to do about it.
<kiko-fud> let me go for lunch and will bbl
<jamesh> kiko-fud: all those preferred wordings mix first person with second person, which is pretty confusing.
<kiko-fud> jamesh, "I'd like to claim"?
<kiko-fud> jamesh, though I don't know if it's that confusing -- in avoiding the "Click here" text it often happens on the web, doesn't it?
<jamesh> kiko-fud: I mean mixing "I" with "you" or "your"
<kiko-fud> hmmm. is it really that confusing?
<kiko-fud> anyway those were suggestions, I just found "This is me" to be totally weird.
<jamesh> it would be better if it was all first person or all second person
<malcc> I am this person (merge him into *my* account) etc. seem more clear
<kiko-fud> malcc++
<kiko-fud> good suggestion
<kiko-fud> jamesh, so if you think it's an improvement.. 
<malcc> kiko-fud: Not mine, I'm just explaining what jamesh was on about :)
* kiko-fud really goes for fud though
<jamesh> kiko-fud: I'll talk with mpt about it tomorrow
<kiko-fud> malcc, now now no need to try and undeserve credit
<kiko-fud> jamesh, cool
<jamesh> We also need text for the case where the user isn't logged in
<jamesh> (in which case the link goes to the forgotten password page)
<kiko-fud> mmm
<flacoste> jamesh: do you have a moment to discuss the validation problem with LaunchpadFormView?
<jamesh> flacoste: a short moment.  I was planning on going to sleep soon
<flacoste> jamesh: ok, I'll be brief
<flacoste> jamesh: I updated the TicketAddView to use LaunchpadFormView (after adding support for action handlers returning the rendered page)
<flacoste> jamesh: that went fine
<flacoste> jamesh: after that I even tried using a custom schema which didn't required the description to try to use only one validate method
<flacoste> jamesh: since that made the use of custom error messages cleaner
<flacoste> jamesh: the problem I have is that even with description not required, i get a validation error: FormError: ('No input', 'description')
* flacoste just flashes that using an hidden empty widget might work...
<jamesh> flacoste: what do you think of Steve's idea of splitting the workflow into two forms though:
<flacoste> jamesh: i answered that and it doesn't work
<jamesh> the first being a action="get" form that directs to the second URL
<flacoste> jamesh: I tried that and it doesn't simplify things a bit, in fact, it just makes it more complicated
<jamesh> the second URL uses the title to display the natural language ticket search results and has a self-posting form for adding the ticket
<flacoste> jamesh: yeah, the problem is that you still need the title validation in both views
<LarstiQ> is launchpad achingly slow for anyone else?
<flacoste> jamesh: and in the second view case, there isn't any validation hook for the first display
<jamesh> how much validation needs to be done on the title before it can be used for the ticket search?
<flacoste> just testing that it is non-empty
<flacoste> (the problem is hooking the validation in the machinery)
<jamesh> okay.
<jamesh> I suppose that could be done with two self-posting forms, the first of which passes the title on to the second in the query string
<jamesh> I mean redirects to the second
<flacoste> well, that was the original idea, and you still need to validate that a title was posted in the query string and redirect to the first one when missing
<flacoste> trust me, one view for the whole process is the simplest thing to do and with the current code it is also very simple
<flacoste> anyway, i think you can go to sleep, i'll fix my FormError by using an empty hidden widget and you'll have the result in your INBOX tomorrow morning for review :-)
<jamesh> flacoste: okay.  To get round the missing widget problem, you could try overriding setUpWidgets() to trim description from the form in the case where the widget wasn't shown.
<flacoste> jamesh: right, that is another alternative... thanks, I'll see what is simpler
<jamesh> if the formlib code doesn't know about the description widget then it can't error out on missing input
<bradb> man, i ate 540 bugmails this morning and now i'm hungry
<flacoste> jamesh: actually, I think i'll override setUpFields
* bradb & # lunch
<jamesh> flacoste: okay.  I did something like that in BranchEditView
<flacoste> jamesh: thanks a lot for this discussion, have nice dreams!
<jamesh> night.
<jonlandrum> I need help setting up an account. I've tried three times, but each time I go to log in I'm told the email address and password don't match. When I tried to recover the password I was told there is no information on that email address.
<carlos> jonlandrum: hi, from what you wrote, seems like the email address you are using is not registered in our system...
<jonlandrum> Thanks, Carlos. What did I do wrong?
<carlos> jonlandrum: well, first of all, from where did you get that login information?
<jonlandrum> I've tried the whole process from scratch a number of times; it seems kind of dummy-proof, but I keep having problems.
<jonlandrum> I registered.
<jonlandrum> ...so I thought.
<carlos> did you got an email to confirm your account?
<jonlandrum> Yes, and followed the link supplied.
<carlos> hmm, could you give me the email address where do you got the confirmation email?
<jonlandrum> jonlandrum@gmail.com
<jonlandrum> Just tried it with Opera and got a 500 message.
<carlos> hmm, I see your account created
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/people/jonlandrum
<salgado> jonlandrum, have you tried entering your email address at https://launchpad.net/+forgottenpassword and submitting the form?
<jonlandrum> Yes, and the message I got was the email address didn't exist in the database.
<carlos> jonlandrum: I just did it for you
<carlos> and I didn't get such error...
<jonlandrum> Just noticed that I'm all-of-the-sudden logged in. When I tried the process this time I got a yellow box saying the email address had already been confirmed.
<jonlandrum> Perhaps Apache was flooded or something.
<jonlandrum> Thank you, carlos and salgado. I appreciate your help.
<carlos> You are welcome
<carlos> enjoy your account ;-)
<salgado> jonlandrum, you're welcome!
<jonlandrum> I will! You guys have a great day.
<kiko> ahoy there
<kiko> cprov, r=cprov for that landing?
<cprov> kiko: yes (I thought r=cprov doesn't count anything, though)
<kiko> cprov, thanks. kinda unfortunate the filechunks thing in nascentupload.py, eh?
<cprov> kiko: btw, please join ##soyuz, we need your help.
<cprov> kiko: yup
* carlos -> out
<kiko> is launchpad responing to your requests?
<kiko> timing out for me..
<kiko> but connectivity is fine.
<kiko> odd.
<kiko> matsubara, salgado?
<matsubara> kiko: last time I tried it worked
<matsubara> kiko: but now it's not working anymore
<kiko> same here
<jdub> launchpad down?
<kiko> something weird's going on there
<kiko> somebody's looking into it (ps auxww tells me)
<jdub> thanks
<bradb> it's slow as teeth over here too
<jordi> sounds great when you can say this -- i'm up to date on activity reports again
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58246 in malone "The textarea's for bug descriptions/comments should use a fixed-width font" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58246
<kiko> doesn't it?
<kiko> oh, it doesn't. mmm.
<Seveas> Why is there a delay between bzr push to bazaar and the changes actually appearing?
* bradb & # bbiab
<jelmer> Seveas: AFAIK to make sure the launchpad bazaar isn't used for generic hosting but only for bzr branches
<Seveas> jelmer, ah ok
<Seveas> as long as it's intended I don't need to file a bug ;)
<flacoste> salgado: ping
<salgado> flacoste, pong
<flacoste> i have a problem merging my tt-buglinktarget
<salgado> as in, a test failure?
<flacoste> no a conflict
<flacoste> i merged RF in my branch and everything is fine but there is a conflict merging to RF:
<flacoste> bzr: WARNING: Conflict adding file lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/cve-portlet-bugs.pt.  Moved existing file to lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/cve-portlet-bugs.pt.moved.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58250 in launchpad "Unofficial distribution releases should not be allowed to use milestones" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58250
<flacoste> this happen because I removed the file in my tree and decided later on to add it back
<flacoste> any idea how should I resolve that?
<salgado> and I guess somebody else touched this file in the meantime?
<salgado> flacoste, I don't know how to woraround that.  I'd suggest asking on #bzr
<salgado> but maybe ddaa can help you here
<flacoste> will do, thanks
<kiko> flacoste, wait up
<kiko> flacoste, hmmm. you can uncommit 
<kiko> until the file is readded
<kiko> I had the same problem a while back
<kiko> the trick is to uncommit the revisions you did that
<flacoste> aargh, i would have to uncommit ~30 revisions
<kiko> and then commit the final fix
<kiko> can't you just uncommit those single changes?
<flacoste> kiko: maybe... i'm getting help on #bzr now, I will report back
<flacoste> kiko: bzr uncommit -r revno while uncommit all commits until that revision
<kiko> I see.
<BjornT> flacoste: there might be an easier solution, but you should be able to do this. create a new branch, branching from the revision before you deleted the file. then you merge in the rest of the old branch, reverting the file deletion before commiting.
<BjornT> i'm not sure it will actually work, though.
<flacoste> BjornT: actually, i though about something similar: create a new branch from RF, merge and reconcile my branch and try to merge that into RF
<BjornT> flacoste: right, that should work as well.
<flacoste> and the commit log will be preserved
<flacoste> aargh, that didn't work I now have two conflits!!!
* flacoste tramples bzr
<teolemon> jordi, would it be possible to ok the clamwin .po files ?
<zyga> can anyone help me with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<zyga> my key is rejected and I got no idea why, it's been in lp for ages and I'm a member for just as long
<teolemon> are you an ubuntero ?
<teolemon> i think you need to be one to be able to be included on the planet
<zyga> if that's an ubuntu member then yes
<zyga> I'm listed in https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntumembers
<teolemon> what's your pseudonym ?
<zyga> zyga
<zyga> :-)
<zyga> my name is ZygmuntKrynicki
<teolemon> yes that's ok on this part
<salgado> BjornT, do you know if we run (or plan to run) cronscripts/update-debwatches.py or launchpad/scripts/debsync.py?
<teolemon> zyga: i can't say for sure what it might be all about
<zyga> bah, I got it\
<salgado> BjornT, I'm asking because MessageSet.fromEmail() has a create_missing_persons argument that is only used there, and the fact that it may create new accounts kind of fucks me over
<zyga> I use zyga as my nickname but zkrynicki as my launchpad id
<zyga> I'll update the wiki to be more explicit about that
<BjornT> salgado: we certainly don't run them. and i don't think we'll run them in the future either. basically, what's useful in there should be moved to the bugwatch code.
<BjornT> salgado: if we do start pulling in comments (or assignee) from remote bugs, though, we'll need a way of representing the owner in the db.
<flacoste> how can I list the files added/removed/modified by a given revision?
<ddaa> http://ddaa.net/cats/
<flacoste> i worked around bug 58257 by renaming the file in my tree, I'll rename it to the original name in a trivial landing afterwards
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58257 in bzr "Spurious conflicts when removing and adding back a file." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58257
<jprieur> hi there
<jprieur> Is it possible to drop bzr branches? Because I've locally done a bzr init and I would put that instead of the old one.
<lifeless> do a bzr push --overwrite
<ddaa> not yet, there's a bug open on that, but you you can push --overwrite
<jprieur> it doesn't work
<jprieur> wait, i get the error message
<jprieur> johann@pc-rbs1101:~/projects/cocoon$ bzr push --overwrite http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jprieur/cocoon/cocoon
<jprieur> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock: transport is read only: <bzrlib.transport.http._pycurl.PyCurlTransport url=http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jprieur/cocoon/cocoon/.bzr/branch/>
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> lifeless: can you handle that, I have to leave for the night now
<ddaa> jprieur: I do not really understand what you want to do
<jprieur> this morning, I set a branch, ok?
<ddaa> is the branch you are talking about hosted on Launchpad (via SFTP) or is it an external branch?
<jprieur> hosted on launchpad
<LarstiQ> jprieur: you can't push to an http branch
<ddaa> then why not push to the sftp url?
<LarstiQ> jprieur: so try bzr push --overwrite sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jprieur/cocoon/cocoon instead
<LarstiQ> (and launchpad will mirror it over to http://)
<jprieur> thanks a lot
<jprieur> I didn't realized that
<kiko> LarstiQ, is that bug finally fixed?!
<ddaa> kiko: there never was a bug preventing that as far as I remember
<ddaa> and AFAIK, when the existing sftp url is not a bzr branch, you are still screwed
<kiko> oh.
* LarstiQ feels things are mixed up.
<LarstiQ> kiko: the bug I have in mind, no, I suck. But that isn't relevant for jprieur?
<kiko> LarstiQ, yeah, I realize now. I guess I was reminded of it though.
<LarstiQ> kiko: I have a branch that sort of helps, but I'm deeper in than I had hoped
* LarstiQ continues writing his mail about that
<LarstiQ> kiko: not being able to delete branches on launchpad makes it harder
<ddaa> LarstiQ: I raised the importance of that bug to Hard just today.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: the launchpad-bazaar one I guess, since I'm not seeing any bugmail on it?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/34540
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34540 in launchpad-bazaar "cannot delete a branch" [High,Confirmed]  
<LarstiQ> ah yes
<LarstiQ> ddaa: High importance you mean?
<ddaa> Yeah, sorry
<ddaa> it's not Hard, actually
<LarstiQ> just a long story?
<ddaa> nope, should be pretty easy to get the user-visible result
<ddaa> I'll try to push that as the next UI improvement. But, as usual, there are a lot of tasks competing for little hands :(
<LarstiQ> wasn't there extra help coming in?
<kiko> there is supposed to be.
<ddaa> yeah, but I'm concerned that extra traction is not going to be applied on fixing existing problems, but creating some new features the company cares about
<kiko> ddaa, well, a-bit-o-both.
<ddaa> if jamesh and spiv are to be relieved of some of their launchpad-bazaar work (which I understand would be useful because they also have a lot of infrastructure work to do), and some large new things like private branches are started, I do not expect to get a net increase in traction on the existing features
<ddaa> Which I understand makes sense from a company development perspective, but is a bit disappointing for me.
<ddaa> anyway, we'll see how it goes
<ddaa> but I do not want to promise that things are going to be fixed faster
<ddaa> Good night
<sivang> night ddaa 
<LarstiQ> hmm, I doubt the problem is lack of interested coders?
#launchpad 2006-08-31
<mpool> hello
<kiko> hi there mpool 
<mpt_> lifeless, it's not by design, it's by crapitude, and it's overdue to be replaced
<mpt_> oh
* mpt_ scrolls as far as SteveA's explanation
<kiko-zzz> ZZZZ
* kiko-zzz waves
<jamesh> mpt_: what do you think of kiko's alternative phrases for the person details portlet? (assuming they get switched to all first person or all second person)
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Burgundavia> hey mpt_
<jamesh> brilliant: https://launchpad.net/products/costato (check what project it is registered with)
<mpt_> yay
<mpt_> see also bug 45419
<mpt_> Can someone please kick staging?
<mpt_> (and kick Ubugtu, too)
<mpt_> bug 45419
<Ubug2> Malone bug 45419 in launchpad "Launchpad needs a way of easily flagging spam" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45419
<jamesh> mpt_: did you see my message earlier (about an hour ago?)
<mpt_> jamesh, yes, but I hadn't found kiko's suggestions yet
<mpt_> ah
<mpt_> jamesh, I don't like any of them particularly :-)
<jamesh> okay.  I told kiko I'd bring it up with you today :)
<mpt_> jamesh, what is necessary to use pqm-submit from devpad? Can I follow the same instructions as for installing it locally?
<jamesh> mpt_: how do you send email normally?
<jamesh> mpt_: you can configure pqm-submit to use a remote SMTP server rather than local
<mpt_> really?
<jamesh> yeah
<mpt_> bzr pqm-submit --help doesn't mention anything about that
<jamesh> edit ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf and add a line like "smtp_server = mail.example.com"
<jamesh> and it will send it to that machine for delivery rather than the local MTA
<mpt_> great, thanks
<jamesh> mpt_: it is possible to configure postfix to forward all mail to another MTA too, which might fix your problem
<mpt_> I think this is a DNS problem rather than an MTA problem
<jamesh> but the ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf option is probably simpler in the short run
<mpt_> host anything.tld produces a warning message about malformed packets
<jamesh> well, it'll be your ISP's problem to resolve the destination address if you send it there ...
<mpt_> yeah
<mpt_> hi Burgundavia 
<mpt_> ok, let's see if this works
<mpt_> bah
<mpt_> bzr: ERROR: socket.error: nonnumeric port at /usr/lib/python2.4/smtplib.py line 291
<mpt_> oh, that'll be because my smtp server is of the form mail.foo.bar:mpt@foo.bar
<mpt_> and bzr thinks mpt@foo.bar is a port number
<jamesh> I don't think the pqm-submit plugin has support for SMTP auth
<mpt_> yeah, I was just coming to that conclusion
<mpt_> It's not mentioned anywhere in http://bzr.arbash-meinel.com/plugins/pqm-submit/pqm_submit.py
<mpt_> I'll report a bug
<jamesh> your ISP requires it?
<mpt_> yes, I got an error without it
<jamesh> good ISP, bad pqm-submit plugin then :)
<mpt_> Meanwhile, is running pqm-submit from devpad the next best option?
<jamesh> mpt_: as a temporary solution, you could try hacking auth into the plugin
<jamesh> mpt_: edit pqm_submit.py and add a line like this before the smtp.sendmail() command: smtp.login('username', 'password')
<jamesh> mpt_: the other option is to do "bzr pqm-submit --dry-run" and paste message body into your normal mailer.  This requires that the mailer not rewrap the message though
<mpt_> reported bug 58284
<Ubug2> Malone bug 58284 in Ubuntu "Buffer I/O Error on device hdc, logical block 25678" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58284
<mpt_> make that bug 58294
<Ubug2> Malone bug 58294 in bzr-pqm "smtp_server option doesn't allow authentication" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58294
<mpt_> WOOHOO
<mpt_> Thank you jamesh
<jamesh> mpt_: out of interest, why did you think that "host:user@password" would be accepted for the smtp_server value?  Do other pieces of software accept that form?
<somerville32> Ewww...
<mpt_> jamesh, that's how it's represented in URLs, and also in Apple Mail's server menu
<jamesh> actually, it is usually "user:password@host" in URLs
* somerville32 nods.
<mpt_> ah
<mpt_> I guess that would have failed the same way, though
<mpt_> complaining that password@host wasn't a valid port number
<mpt_> jamesh, why is tickcount part of launchpad-project?
<jamesh> mpt_: it is code produced by the Launchpad project?
<jamesh> and will be used in launchpad for the error reporting in the future
<jamesh> (so that we can get some idea of how much work is done in Python for various phases of processing a request)
<mpt_> ok, just checking :-)
<mpt_> I didn't see anything about Launchpad in the product description
<Ubug2> New bug: #58297 in launchpad "Costato product should not have been able to join the Launchpad project" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58297
<jamesh> mpt_: well, this is what the non-active person page now looks like: https://staging.launchpad.net/people/mzqrovna
<mpt_> jamesh, neat
<jamesh> It'd be good to get rid of the automatic wikiname creation at some point
<jamesh> and get our hacked moin to treat the LP page as the user page
<jamesh> and just display LP usernames as the short names
<Burgundavia> jamesh: I would love you for that, except the LP pages need to allow more than a few lines they currently do
<jamesh> Burgundavia: can't you put as much text as you want on the LP person page?
<Burgundavia> what about images, links to other wiki pages, etc.
<jamesh> arr.  mpt has a spec he wants me to look at implementing for that.
<mpt_> Burgundavia, We Have Plans(TM) for person(/product/project/etc) descriptions that can contain fancy stuff like links
<jamesh> allowing wiki syntax for some of this
<Burgundavia> ok, that is good
<mpt_> but it wouldn't include WikiLinks automatically
<Burgundavia> and before you turn such a feature on, you had better tell everybody
<Burgundavia> and provide wiki style rollback, etc.
<mpt_> you'd have to do those [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnLinking manually] 
<jamesh> unless we did interwiki shit
<Burgundavia> if you bring moin within LP, you could kill the bloody moronic split spec stuff
<jamesh> I'd like to see special syntax for linking to projects, bugs, etc
<jamesh> e.g. [bug:5000]  or similar
<Burgundavia> that would be brilliant
<Burgundavia> you need more robust changes tracking
<Burgundavia> trac style timelines would rock
<jamesh> Burgundavia: do you know if edgy will have Python 2.5 in, by any chance? :)
<Burgundavia> already uploaded, but no idea if by default
<jamesh> some of the new features look very nice
<Burgundavia> I will take your word for it. I let smarter people do crazy things like actually produce code ;)
<crimsun> /usr/share/python/debian_defaults still lists python2.4 as default
<Burgundavia> crimsun: yep, but 2.5 is in the repos
<crimsun> right.
<Burgundavia> anybody got compiz running?
<mpt_> Burgundavia, yes, the main rationale is to end the silly spec split :-)
<Burgundavia> oh praise the lord. God kills a baby jesus everytime I have to deal with that
* Burgundavia is an atheist
<jamesh> crimsun: not too surprising given 2.5 hasn't been released.  Having it available is nice though.
<Burgundavia> rc 1, currently
<jamesh> it means we may be able to start using it six months earlier in launchpad
<jamesh> only need to wait til edgy is on the servers rather than edgy+1
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> further question: has there been much movement on the open sourcing of rosetta and malone?
<jamesh> not since you brought it up earlier this week.
<mpt_> heh
<Burgundavia> if I hammer away long enough, the wall will come down
<mpt_> Burgundavia, Launchpad is not the Shawshank Redemption
<Burgundavia> mpt_: "Mr Shuttleworth, tear down this wall!" ;)
<jamesh> two more merges and we hit revision 4000
<mpt_> I knew Ronald Reagan. Ronald Reagan was a friend of mine. And you, Burgundavia, are no Ronald Reagan.
<Burgundavia> Eich ein Launchpadder!
<mpt_> mmmmmm, donuts
<SteveA> morning
<Burgundavia> morning SteveA
<SteveA> hey corey
<sivang> Morning
<SteveA> morning sivan
<SteveA> mpt_: morning.  i have ssh access to a server I'll call "brilliant" now.
<sivang> morning SteveA 
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
<carlos> hi
<SteveA> mpt_: have you seen http://developer.spikesource.com/wiki/index.php/Projects:TestGen4Web ?
<xerxas> Hi everyone
<xerxas> is it possible to merge 2 accounts ? 
<xerxas> I have one for my irc nick, one for my real name 
<xerxas> I want to keep my karma ;) (even thought it's pretty low ) 
<mdke> xerxas: on the page https://launchpad.net/people there is a link to merge accounts
<spiv> xerxas: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> thanks 
<spiv> (which is the link mdke is referring to)
<mdke> :)
<xerxas> this have resetted my karma to 0 ;( 
<xerxas> not really important when you have a karma of arrount 600 
<xerxas> ;)
<mdke> that certainly shouldn't happen. Maybe you have to wait for a while
<lifeless> the cache will regen in < 24 hours
<lifeless> it will then come back
<jamesh> lifeless: feeling better?
<lifeless> I've stopped sneezing, still have puffy eyes, sinus and headache
<spiv> xerxas: If you look at your https://launchpad.net/people/<name>/+karma page, you'll see the karma actions are still in there, so it's just a matter of waiting for the number to be regenerated
<lifeless> just passing through to get orange juice
<lifeless> perhaps we should show 'an unknown' amount for the karma of merged accounts ?
<spiv> They've finally invented OJ-over-IRC?
<lifeless> or perhaps we should just sum the records in the cache, as an approximation
<spiv> lifeless: we could simply add the karma of the merged user into the existing one I'd think.
<jamesh> SteveA: so, someone registered a product under the Launchpad project today
<jamesh> who has nothing to do with LP.
<SteveA> jamesh: interesting.  maybe they thought they had to register their product with launchpad.
<jamesh> given that it got a productseries, they must have registered it with /products/+new
<jamesh> rather than /projects/launchpad-project/+newproduct
<jamesh> (I did a fix today to make sure you get a default trunk series when creating products through the $PROJECT/+newproduct page today)
<xerxas> spiv, ok, thanks 
<mpt_> hi SteveA 
<mpt_> SteveA, no, I hadn't seen it
<SteveA> mpt_: would you be interested in spending an hour or so looking at it, see if it can be useful for us?
<mpt_> SteveA, ok, though my to-do list is botheringly long
<SteveA> mpt_: that's fine.  I don't want to over-extend your todo list
<mpool> SteveA: hi, want to come to the merlinux meeting?
<danilos> carlos: ping
<carlos> danilos: pong
<jamesh> mpt_: ping?
<mpt_> jamesh, pong
<jamesh> mpt_: I did up a quick script to address bug 42884
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42884 in malone "Duplicate markings from bugzilla.ubuntu.com shouldn't link to irrelevant bugs" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42884
<jamesh> mpt_: I ran it on https://demo.launchpad.net/ if you want to see what the results look like
<jamesh> note the lack of [https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla/NNNN]  bits in comments, and the way the bugs actually link to the right places ...
<ddaa> good morning
<sivang> morning ddaa 
<jordi>     - discussion on rosetta/ubuntu upstream adoption with kiko
<jordi> danilos: is there a log of this?
<jordi> do you think it's interesting for me to read/know more?
<danilos> jordi: nope, well, it was a discussion on what privilege levels we want to have
<jordi> oh ok
<danilos> jordi: you'll definitely get informed about it once we start a spec on it (and I really should do that)
<danilos> if there isn't one already
<jordi> k
<jordi> today's goal, finish KDE mail
<jordi> it's taking me time because I have to analyse both their questions and their answers
<jordi> (besides there's been a lot more going on)
<mpt_> jamesh, do you have a handy example of an imported b.u.c bug?
<jordi> danilos: heh, I see you've been catching up too on reports
<jamesh> mpt_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/14899 <- this one seems to be the one you complained about in the initial message
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14899 in xorg "setup sets PC keyboard layout on macs" [Low,Confirmed]  
<jamesh> mpt_: compare it with the demo.launchpad.net version
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/14899/comments/7 vs https://demo.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/14899/comments/7
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14899 in xorg "setup sets PC keyboard layout on macs" [Low,Confirmed]  
<mpt_> duh, I should read my own bug reports
<mpt_> jamesh, nice work!
<jamesh> the script is not particularly pretty, but it should only need to be run once in production
<jamesh> I'll clean it up when I adapt it to the SF import
<jamesh> after that's done, I wonder if it is worth keeping the bug watches around ...
<mpt_> jamesh, I've been meaning to file an RT ticket to redirect from bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi to the equivalent Launchpad report, and to require auth only for non-showbug URLs
<mpt_> Does that seem sane?
<mpt_> That way you will wouldn't be able to land on b.u.c, but old Bugzilla bug URLs wouldn't be broken
<mpt_> will -> still
<jamesh> mpt_: maybe.  How many old bugzilla links do we still run into?
<mpt_> jamesh, I have no idea
<mpt_> I don't have access to the relevant stats :-)
<lifeless> gnight
<teolemon> good night
<malcc> Meeting in 5
<SteveA> today, malcolm has agreed to chair the launchpad developers' meeting
<malcc> Ok, it's time for...
<danilos> me?
<malcc> The Launchpad Developers Meeting!
<danilos> ;)
<malcc> Who's here?
<bradb> me
<mpt_> me
<jamesh> me
<spiv> me
<ddaa> His shoe!
<SteveA> me
<cprov> me
<danilos> me again (count me twice!)
<flacoste> me
<ddaa> me
<kiko-zzz> me
<BjornT> me
<salgado> me
<ddaa> me (I'm the launchpad-bazaar team pair, all by myself, ya know)
<malcc> Apologies from stub (hols) and lifeless (poorly)
<danilos> carlos: ping
<carlos> me
<matsubara> me
<malcc> Anyone else missing?
<SteveA> jordi: (if available)
<kiko> not me
<SteveA> mpool: if available
<malcc> == Agenda ==
<malcc>  * Roll call
<malcc>  * Agenda
<malcc>  * Next meeting
<malcc>  * Activity reports
<malcc>  * Actions from last meeting
<malcc>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<malcc>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<malcc>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<malcc>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<malcc>  * Sysadmin requests
<malcc> ----
<malcc>  * Timely bug triage (bradb)
<malcc>  * Testing bzr release candidate (Steve)
<malcc>  * (other items)
<malcc> ----
<malcc>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<malcc>  * Three sentences
<malcc> Next meeting
<malcc> Next week
<malcc> Any objections?
<malcc> 5
<malcc> 4
* ..[topic/#launchpad:malcc] : Developer meeting: Thu 07 Sep, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<malcc> 3
<malcc> 2
<malcc> 1
<malcc> Done
<malcc> Activity reports
<malcc> Who's up to date?
<SteveA> i'm not
<malcc> I am
<matsubara> up to date
<kiko> I'm not this week either
<mpt_> not up to date
<bradb> up to date
<flacoste> up to date
<danilos> up to date (some summarizing, some batching)
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<jamesh> I sent a batched summary
<jordi> hello!
<jordi> sorry
<carlos> I'm one day behind (will send it today)
<salgado> up to date
<jordi> big news -- I'm up to date
<spiv> up to date
<ddaa> up to date
<mpt_> yay for jordi
<malcc> cprov?
<cprov>  up to date, sorry
<malcc> Ok, actions from last meeting
<malcc>  * SteveA to update infrastructure specs if /$name is needed for 1.0
<mpool> (me is here)
<malcc>  * SteveA to put up a wiki page for the launchpad project to note disaster scenarios on, and mail the list about it
<SteveA> not yet
<SteveA> and not yet also
<malcc>  * stub to check that bug 57474 isn't an SQL injection attack vector
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57474 in launchpad "Passing a list as the query string in the product search field crashes ftq" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57474
<SteveA> not yet
<malcc> Cool, 0 out of 3, go us :)
<malcc> Ok: Oops report (Matsubara)
<malcc> matsubara: All yours
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 37865, 54303
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37865 in launchpad-support-tracker "Support listing could use a list similar to the bug listing" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37865
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54303 in malone "Rendering a bug with many comments causes timeouts in TAL." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54303
<matsubara> flacoste bug 37865 is in progress for quite some time. How's it going?
<flacoste> it's in review
<flacoste> actually, it's now up for a second review
<flacoste> and should land soon
<matsubara> flacoste: ok, thanks. I forgot to check the PR page...
<matsubara> bug 54303 is not assigned. Who could take that one? Some discussion started yesterday about it in launchpad@ and kiko and BjornT suggested a ways to fix it. Any other suggestions how to improve TAL rendering?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54303 in malone "Rendering a bug with many comments causes timeouts in TAL." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54303
<kiko> matsubara, I think we're not considering fixing TAL to be faster, but just to generate the comments using pure python.
<kiko> and then do a simple tal:replace="structure view/getCommentHTML"
<kiko> I'm not volunteering this week, but perhaps next week or the other.
<kiko> if you can convince BjornT to do it I'm happy
<matsubara> kiko: ok, that's not a very common issue, so no need to hurry
<matsubara> but it would be nice to have a solution that could be used in other places.
<matsubara> like the tickets page for instance
<kiko> matsubara, the only solution would be to fix TAL rendering.
<kiko> [to be faster] 
<kiko> any other solution will be pretty specific to the view in question
<flacoste> i thinkg that BjornT comment about batching was pertinent
<flacoste> i.e. any pages that could grow very big should be batched
<kiko> so I'm not in favor of batching because of the UI. Bugzilla /never/ had to do batching to get a bug page to render in 0.001ms, so we should not have to do it for performance reasons.
<kiko> if we want to do batching because it makes for better UI, I'm all for it
<kiko> but I didn't see a proposal in that direction
<jamesh> bugzilla seems to take a long time for huge bug conversations
<kiko> the proposal I saw was "TAL rendering is slow, so let's batch"
<jamesh> not 0.001ms
<jamesh> (not to say we don't have room for improvement)
<ddaa> incremental page download will help too
<kiko> jamesh, I was exaggerating.
<matsubara> other thing that BjornT pointed is the size of the page
<mpt_> I think batching would be silly
<bradb> me too
<mpt_> UI-wise, anyway
<kiko> UI-wise I agree
<SteveA> tal:repeat is slow
<ddaa> it's fine for long page to be long to download, as long as some stuff happens quickly
<bradb> if anything, that seems to be pushing more towards collapsing comments
<mpt_> so, maybe KeepingBugsConcise is important after all ;-)
<kiko> okay, okay, okay
<spiv> ddaa: well, it's fine for the user perhaps, but still not so good for our busy servers :)
<kiko> so IF I find time today I'll try moving the HTML rendering to python
<kiko> no promises
<malcc> Ok cool.
<malcc> matsubara: Anything else?
<ddaa> incremental download also reduces the total user-visible time, since client rendering is parallelised with server rendering.
<matsubara> malcc: I'm done, thanks.
<malcc> matsubara: Thanks
<malcc> Next up: Bug report (mpt)
<malcc> mpt_: Your move
<mpt_> There are 14 Critical open bugs in Launchpad. These are the oldest six:
<mpt_>  * Bug 2497 (/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators), Critical, Confirmed, stub
<mpt_> stub, how's it going?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<mpt_>  * Bug 30264 (P-A-S support needs proper binary-only excludes), Critical, Confirmed, unassigned
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30264 in soyuz "P-A-S support needs proper binary-only excludes" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30264
<mpt_> cprov, malcc, who should get that?
<mpt_>  * Bug 30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<mpt_> danilos, will you have time for that this week?
<mpt_>  * Bug 35965 (exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader), Critical, In Progress, malcc
<matsubara> mpt_: stub is on vacation
<mpt_> yay malcc
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35965 in soyuz "exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35965
<danilos> mpt_: I might, but any solution I plan to do is only to alleviate a problem; I can't make any promises though
<malcc> mpt_: I was just getting ready to apologise that it's not done yet :)
<mpt_> matsubara, ah, that shows I wasn't paying attention
<kiko> mpt_, the PAS bug is being solved by me, I guess.
<mpt_>  * Bug 31308 (Cannot set branch associated to a product series), Critical, Confirmed, ddaa
<mpt_> ddaa, welcome back, any progress on 31308?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<danilos> (unless I concentrate on it before any other tasks I have)
<matsubara> mpt_: but don't worry I will nag him about 2497 :)
<cprov> mpt_: it may require some more discussion, see LP ML, once we decided something it should be sorted quickly.
<mpt_>  * Bug 44214 (We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214
<mpt_> carlos, will you have time for that this week?
<ddaa> mpt_: sabdfl agreed on the schema change I proposed to make it simpler to fix
<ddaa> mpt_: will probably one of the short term goals we'll define monday
<mpt_> ok
<carlos> mpt_: I was planning to do it this week but I'm trying to increase our automatic imports to do a full edgy import
<mpt_> carlos, ok, you're excused :-)
<carlos> mpt_: I guess I will have some time for it, though
<mpt_> I think that's all of them
<mpt_> that's all malcc 
<malcc> mpt_: Great, thanks
<malcc> Ok, next slot is Production and staging
<malcc> With stub away, kiko is going to tell us about memory leaks
<kiko> I don't know much about it. the appservers on gangotri had to be kicked yesterday.
<kiko> I wrote an email about it, as usual.
<ddaa> kiko: I think the technical term is "bounced"
<kiko> elmo was kind enough to provide graphs of memory usage on gangotri
<kiko> james suggested that update-cve may have something to do with it
<kiko> and suggested disabling it
<jamesh> the update-cve script was probably part of the problem (using 1.8GB of memory).  It should probably be disabled til the next rollout, or the fix cherry picked
<jamesh> yeah
<kiko> given that stub isn't here this week.. it would have to be requested to lifeless or a sysadmin
<kiko> at this point I defer to SteveA deciding on what to do
<SteveA> yeah.   if we get enough of a problem, we can restart all app servers, one by one, each day, without loss of service.
<SteveA> while we find out what's actually wrong
<SteveA> kiko: do you think we need to do anything before stu is back?
<malcc> I once worked on a project where each app server needed a restart every five minutes for memory reasons. That was fun.
<kiko> SteveA, hard to say. let me look at gangotri now.
<kiko> jamesh, a good point though is that update-cve was /not/ running when the appserver grinded to a halt.
<kiko> kiko@gangotri:~$ free
<kiko>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<kiko> Mem:       3956672    3867176      89496          0      49752    2812696
<kiko> -/+ buffers/cache:    1004728    2951944
<kiko> Swap:      2907724      16704    2891020
<kiko> each appserver is at around 400MB 
<kiko> I think we should be okay into tuesday
<jordi> who's working on the +translations timeout, again? danilo?
<kiko> or monday when stub's back
<jamesh> kiko: I am sure it isn't the cause of the app server memory ballooning -- just that it could have been causing us to hit swap earlier than we might otherwise
<jamesh> (the update-cve script, that is)
<jordi> oh, stub apparently.
<kiko> jamesh, mmmm. while it was running yes, but after that, you'd have a lot of memory free
<jordi> kiko: do you know what the plan is to fix the user/+translations timeout? We talked about a redesign a while back
<danilos> jordi: I am working on +translate timeout, kiko on +translations
<danilos> ah, right, reassigned to stub
<carlos> jordi: we talked about it on launchpad@ 
<malcc> Ok, looks like our memory can take care of itself until next week
<kiko> jordi, it's basically to cache the information, and once that is done, redesign it.
<malcc> The other part of Production and Staging is just to ask everyone if there's anything in particular which needs rolling out next week
<danilos> I wonder at what pace do rollouts happen in the first place?
<jordi> kiko: okay, I guess I need to intervene at the redesign phase, as I have some feedback from users when we asked them
<mpt_> Should the changes to person pages for people who haven't used Launchpad be cherrypicked?
<danilos> there hasn't been any in like last two weeks?
<kiko> malcc, I think we should do a full rollout (based on today or so) on tuesday
<ddaa> malcc: got some much expected branch ui changes in review now
<carlos> kiko++
<kiko> danilos, we were rolling out weekly. the past month we've done it bi-weekly and now tri-weekly
<cprov> malcc: soyuz has, as you know, but we need to test them properly before it, we depend on "soyuz test env setup"
<SteveA> mpt_: not until stu gets back, and if the rollout will be monday or tuesday, then not at all
<ddaa> it would be great to have to have it rolled out quickly. It allows people to rename and reassign branches.
<danilos> kiko: ah, ok, thanks for the info
<kiko> cprov, but no database changes should break production, anyway.
<ddaa> but it's not yet merged yet
<malcc> cprov: Yes, drescher rollouts are hanging behind the main rollout at the moment, for anyone who didn't know
<kiko> cprov, so rolling out to gangotri and friends should be okay, no?
<kiko> mmmmm
<kiko> sabummerthat
<cprov> kiko: yes, good point, we should not block the rest of the team
<malcc> kiko, cprov: Yes, the latest Soyuz patches should be able to go out to the appservers without any carnage
<malcc> Anything else on rollouts?
<kiko> malcc, with one caveat. if something /did/ change in the database we may get some bustage in soyuz.
<kiko> not in the publishing tables but elsewhere
<kiko> I don't know where but some of our content classes... you know.
<cprov> kiko: cherrypick it in drescher ... as usual
<malcc> kiko: Yes, we need to be careful
<ddaa> kiko: Person is usually the culprit
<kiko> cprov, you said it my man!
<kiko> ddaa, it's a common offender, because it's used by everybody.
<kiko> I'll look at DB patches pending rollout
<ddaa> The same issue affects importd btw, luckily it's not changed all that often.
<kiko> apparently there's nothing that changed in the DB for this rollout
<kiko> well, two minor changes, constraint-related.
<ddaa> (importd is routinely weeks or months behing rocketfuel)
<malcc> Ok, let's move on
<malcc> Which means it's time for... Launchpad 1.0 status reports!
<malcc> Who's got one?
<ddaa> importd-bzr-native: on track, ddaa needs to focus on arch-support excision soon
<ddaa> bzr-roundtrip-svn: target postponed (not 1.0), discussion on how to make bzr-svn acceptable to importd in progress.
<ddaa> supermirror-smart-server: spiv and mpool currently working hard on that one. I'm not clear on whether we are on track to have it deployed on target.
<salgado> Question Tracker 1.0
<salgado> ---------------------------------
<salgado> - SupportTrackerKarma is implemented and already in rocketfuel
<salgado> - Localization has been dropped as a 1.0 target.  Salgado finished rearranging it into other specs so that we can decide what will be a 1.0 goal and what's not.  Needs input from SteveA.
<salgado> - New Workflow: Still waiting for kiko's review of the spec. Search on creation was reviewed and should land soon.
<salgado> - Support Tracker Views: Waiting completion of New Workflow.
<salgado> Random Things 1.0
<salgado> -------------------------------
<salgado> - KarmaContext is implemented and in production.
<salgado> - PersonCreationRationale has been started and has good progress.
<salgado> - DirectPersonRegistration has a tricky issue blocking its implementation, so it needs discussion.
<bradb> Malone 1.0:
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0:
<danilos> - opening edgy for translation: DONE!
<danilos> - firefox import/export: good progress (integration of import in process, starting on export)
<danilos> - oo import/export: blocked on firefox
<danilos> - translation review: good progress
<bradb> -----------
<bradb> Tags: Landed fixes that were in review last during last status report.
<bradb> Documentation: Not started.
<bradb> Keeping Bugs Concise: Collapsing comments will likely not be a 1.0 goal. kiko has a branch on the way for collapsing the original description behind a link (maybe landed?)
<danilos> - essential docs: sabdfl assigned to danilos, need to discuss with jordi
<bradb> Release management: Went through review. Small SQL cleanups sent off to the DBA (currently underwater) for review.
<danilos> - poimports: not started (checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check)
<bradb> Guided filebug: Good progress for time spent on it. One or two more days of work + review.
<danilos> - ui fixes: not started
<danilos> - outstanding issues: none
<ddaa> yay muxed progress reports!
<malcc> Malone and rosetta punching it out there! :)
<danilos> rosetta wins with a knock-out ;)
<bradb> heh
<mpt_> I'll sort it all out in the log
* bradb friggin' lags
<jordi> go danilos, kick those maloners :)
<malcc> Soyuz 1.0: We've identified a new test process to prevent archive breakage and heart attacks, which we're working on. We had good design progress towards PPA last week. We still don't have a *proper* 1.0 status report though :)
<malcc> Ok, is that all of them?
<malcc> Then... Sysadmin requests.
<ddaa> RT 16533: Please give "sudo -u supermirror" rights to user "david" on vostok.
<SteveA> ddaa: what does this block?
<ddaa> SteveA knows that one. Still had no sysadmin feedback.
<kiko> bradb, what about upstream forwarding?
<kiko> or is that not 1.0
<ddaa> SteveA: not blocking anything ATM, since the sftp-mirroring problem has been resolved
<cprov> malcc: we want space in mawson, which RT ? 
* kiko chuckles at malcc's heart attack reference
<SteveA> ddaa: okay, so I won't hassle the admins about it
<malcc> cprov: The one for db backup cleaning was done already, we have much space now
<cprov> malcc: good, thanks 
<malcc> Any more?
<bradb> kiko: !1.0
<malcc> 5
<malcc> 4
<malcc> 3
<malcc> 2
<malcc> 1
<malcc> !
<malcc> Ok
<malcc>  * Timely bug triage (bradb)
<kiko> bradb, would be nice to get done before 1.0, and I'm pretty sure that BjornT can do it. or is BjornT working on something else?
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: I don't want all that spec/design work to be lost because it fell out of date..
<bradb> kiko: You'd have to ask him
<bradb> anyway, TBT...
<bradb> I've found it pretty tricky to keep up with bugmail
<BjornT> kiko: i'll have to look at the spec to see if everything can be done before 1.0. at leaste parts of it will certainly get done.
<bradb> e.g., right now, I have 2485 bugmail to go through
<bradb> so, I thought I'd raise the issue for discussion at the meeting. anyone else finding bugmail a bit overwhelming?
<matsubara> me
<SteveA> does our bugmail thread well?
<bradb> I'm wondering, for example, if Launchpad needs a bugmaster
<matsubara> SteveA: yes
* ddaa has no problem with launchpad-bazaar bugmail
<danilos> me as well
<SteveA> bradb: maybe you could read it threaded?
<bradb> SteveA: yeah
<bradb> SteveA: that's a given, yeah :)
<danilos> I'd prefer to have separate rosetta@ bugmail
<salgado> what I do it to only read new bugmail everyday and then subscribe to the bugs to which I have interest or in which I may help
<spiv> I've started procmailling my bugmail by product.
<kiko> danilos, it's very easy to separate that. just filter on X-Launchpad-Bug.
<matsubara> I use this bookmark to help on the initial triage: https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.importance%3Alist=Untriaged&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_pa
<matsubara> ckage=&start=0&batch=300
<danilos> though, I should probably filter on X-Launchpad-Bug: product=rosetta
<salgado> this way I get bugmail for these ones on my inbox, and make sure we always read them
<kiko> danilos, yes.
<ddaa> same thing, I have Thunderbird filter rules that sort mail by product using the X-Lauchpad-Bug header
<kiko> salgado, I do the same.
<ddaa> and mark all bugmail except the launchpad and launchpad-bazaar stuff as read immediately
<bradb> danilos: you'll want the launchpad bugs too
<BjornT> it's not all about reading bug mail, though. an important part is triaging bugs, we are bad at doing that today.
<bradb> yeah, that's what i'm really getting at.
<mpt_> matsubara does some, I do some
<bradb> like, providing a response time of 48-72 hours, /max/, per report
<mpt_> I get the feeling it's not particularly thorough, though
<danilos> bradb: yeah, but I need to put higher priority on reading rosetta ones
<ddaa> bradb: that means things like coordinating vacations and sprints
<SteveA> I think this is getting off-topic
<BjornT> so even though some say that they handle bug mail today, we still need to do better. it'd would be good if we came up with some guidelines, and made that that each part of launchpad has someone responsible for triaging the bugs.
<bradb> ddaa: yeah. that's why i'm wondering if we need a bugmaster.
<ddaa> bradb: I'm not convinced it's the solution to timely bug triage
<malcc> Yes, and we're falling a bit late
<flacoste> BjornT: +1
<malcc> Can we take this discussion out of the meeting for afterwards?
<bradb> er, i guess
* malcc bangs his gavel a few times
<malcc>  * Testing bzr release candidate (Steve)
<SteveA> so
<SteveA> I'd like everyone to try out the RC for the new bzr release
<SteveA> it should work okay, and be faster than the one we're using
<ddaa> Cool!
<SteveA> i'll mail the list with simple instructions on how to get it, after this meeting
<ddaa> How do we get it?
<jamesh> should we use particular packages of it?
<jamesh> okay
<malcc> Great, thanks SteveA
<SteveA> there will be a line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<SteveA> and a couple of commands to run
<ddaa> And _don't press the red button_!
<malcc> :)
<SteveA> please try it out, and send feedback to the launchpad list, cc mpool
<SteveA> that is all
<salgado> do we have the pqm-submit plugin for this version too?
<malcc> SteveA: Thanks
<malcc>  * (other items)
<malcc> matsubara: Did you have one?
<matsubara> I proposed the infra tag (https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs). SteveA could you take a look? kiko doesn't like the idea of assigning bugs to teams. Is there any rationale to assign some bugs to lp-infrastructure team apart from grouping them?
<kiko> matsubara, SteveA: assignees should be people I can hassle for doing things.. assigning to a team dilutes responsibility and in the end the fix doesn't get done.
<ddaa> kiko++
<SteveA> I see what you mean.  Although, that is more of an issue with having an appropriate process rather than assigning to a team per se
<SteveA> for example
<kiko> (IKWYM, but I feel it certainly adds to the problem)
<SteveA> I can imagine a process where it gets assigned to a team, and then at a team meeting, team bugs are assigned to individuals
<kiko> I agree. but we do not have such a process. :)
<jordi> I'd like to request that we start talking about how to market launchpad (and rosetta specifically in my case), so if kiko/steve want to have a meeting about it. I'm having trouble convincing bigger projects to move on, we had a small chat about it in #canonical today about it
<mpool> salgado: yes, pqm-submit should be updated
<kiko> jordi, if you want to talk about it, talk to me!
<jordi> I can post to the list with some background
<jordi> kiko: will do then!
<kiko> jordi, I've been talking about this for a while now
<kiko> and doing some of it now
<kiko> so it'll be cool to have help
<kiko> and we can tag-team it
<jordi> kiko: great, let's have a chat later on
<malcc> Great
<malcc> Any more on those issues, or any more issues?
<ddaa> Running late!
<SteveA> matsubara: I'm fine with having an "infrastructure" tag to mark bugs that are to do with infrastructure.
<SteveA> I don't think this in itself solves the problem of certain bugs not getting attention.
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, I'll update the wiki ( but I don't like big tags neither my wrists :)
<SteveA> and I dont' think a tag is a good way to assign responsibility
<malcc>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<mpt_> BAG: the "BLOCKED:" line in meetings if you're not blocked
<malcc> ddaa: Yes, noted, let's finish up quickly
<jordi> mpt_: +1!
<SteveA> mpt_: I like that, because it means people need to say "I am not blocked" explicitly.
<ddaa> mpt_: -1
<ddaa> SteveA: +1
<malcc> Ok, let's keep that for now then
<danilos> ddaa: (this -1+1 thing will make writing summaries easier for mpt ;))
<SteveA> but, mpt_, talk with me about this after the meeting, if you have a better idea
<malcc> Anything else?
<malcc> 5
<malcc> 4
<malcc> 3
<malcc> 2
<malcc> 1
<malcc> 0
<malcc>  * Three sentences
<flacoste> DONE: Landed tt-buglinktarget, worked on fixing bug 52671, improved tt-search based on james's review
<flacoste> TODO: Land tt-search, finish fix for support contacts, work on SupportTrackerWorkflow implementation
<flacoste> BLOCKED: still waiting for kiko's review/approval of the spec
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52671 in launchpad-support-tracker "Support contact implementation shortcomings" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52671
<mpt_> DONE: Returned to NZ, Net problems, PersonCreationRationale, bug fixes
<ddaa> DONE: vacation, catchup, merging outstanding branches, bzr-svn discussion
<ddaa> TODO: more catchup, more work on outstanding code, new short term targets not yet decided (next launchpad-bazaar meeting)
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<mpt_> TODO: UI work, general subscriptions spec, outages spec, bug fixes
<mpt_> BLOCKED: no
<jordi> DONE: rosetta licensing meeting with the team and steve; lots of email / mailing lists, some imports
<spiv> DONE: reviews, progress on bzr smart server
<spiv> TODO: snowboarding (on holiday next week)
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> DONE: recover from sprint, soyuz navigation research, soyuz test enviroment setup, lot of discussion P-a-s & ArchveRework
<cprov> TODO: finish soyuz test setup and hopefully *safe* land soyuz cleanups & ArchiveRework
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<malcc> DONE: Finished sprint, started setting up test system to test sprint results.
<BjornT> DONE: bug fixes. code reviews. some more work on bug forwarding workflow.
<malcc> TODO: Finish testing system, test sprint results, land. Finish 35965 fix.
<malcc> BLOCKED: For proper dogfood testing, on a recent production db snapshot.
<BjornT> TODO: fix bugs. code reviews. finish off product-bugtracker branch.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> SteveA: we're not using tags to assign responsability, just grouping bugs. Responsability can be sorted in the team meeting.
<danilos> DONE: pqm-submit 3986, sampledata updates, discussions, firefox import work, user support, rosetta imports started
<danilos> TODO: bug 30602, ff-export and integration, bug fixing, meeting with stub on rosetta data model
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<salgado> DONE: Landed the GPG/SSH fixes, code review, started implementing PersonCreationRationale and cleaned up lots of code on the way
<salgado> TODO: Finish the implementation of PCR, code review, start writing the infrastructure to allow the shipit frontpage to be customized through a web UI.
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<bradb> DONE: Worked on guided filebug. Release management review. Bug fixes. Loads of bugmail/triage. Wrote UnsubscribingIndirectBugSubscribers.
<bradb> TODO: Release management DBA review. Small tweaks. Put guided filebug up for review.
<bradb> BLOCKED: stub on reviewing Release Management DB patch.
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, triage, fixed #58222
<matsubara> TODO: more of the same
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<mpool> DONE: some smart server, strategic planning, hiring
<mpool> BLOCKED: no
<jordi> TODO: product/edgy import queue, KDE email
<jordi> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: management, ui devo infrastructure, code review
<SteveA> TODO: the same
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: soyuz hacking, catching up on email, spec reviews
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, product-release-finder fixes, update-cve fixes, launchpadformview fixes, other bug fixes
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, better url handling for LP, more PRF stuff if necessary, more Python tracker stuff as necessary.
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<mpool> TODO: finish plans, conference papers, docs, smart server, hiring, lots more
<kiko> TODO: launchpad report, spec reviews, more email catchup, try and get some of my old bugs done
<kiko> BLOCKED: I'd like elmo or infinity to review my PAS discussion and proposals
<carlos> DONE: TranslationReview, debugged koffice problems in dapper, Edgy translations
<carlos> TODO: TranslationReview, bug #58168 and other Edgy imports bugs
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58168 in rosetta "Missing upstream translations for ktorrent-2.0.1" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58168
<malcc> Is that everyone?
<malcc> 5
<malcc> 4
<malcc> 3
<malcc> 2
<malcc> 1
<malcc> 0
<malcc> Ok great
<malcc> Thanks everyone, apologies for three minutes overtime
<malcc> MEETING ENDS
<jordi> awesome, first meeting in ages where I haven't been forced to walk away from my chair
<carlos> ;-)
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later!
<jamesh> forced?
<jordi> laters
<bradb> So, anyone interesting in talking triage/bug report response times? :)
<bradb> interested, even
<danilos> jordi: so you were able to roll on the wheels? :)
<flacoste> jamesh: when do you think you'll have time to review my new version of tt-search?
<SteveA> thank you malcc 
<jordi> danilos: er, what? :)
<danilos> jordi: you know, chairs with wheels; I'd say wheel-chairs, but they're something else in English :)
<jamesh> flacoste: I'll send some more comments later on tonight
<jordi> danilos: hehehe
<flacoste> jamesh: ok, thanks
<jordi> no, actually I do that a lot :)
<flacoste> kiko: do you think you'll have time to comment on the spec today?
<jordi> (moving on my chair around the place ;)
<BjornT> bradb: i'd be interested
<kiko> flacoste, yes.
<mpt_> bradb, one way would be to implement the suggestion I made of publicizing the average response time whenever you report a bug
<jordi> but today, oh man, I was left alone for 47 minutes.
<jamesh> kiko: I did up a script to fix the "bug NNN" references in the old bugs we imported from bugzilla
<flacoste> kiko: great!
<danilos> jordi: yeah, I figured: you didn't have to walk away this time, you just rolled around :P
<mpt_> bradb, that wouldn't help directly, but it would be a great motivator :-)
<kiko> jamesh, AH! ROCK /ON?!
<kiko> awsome
<kiko> bradb, yeah, I'm interested, I've been talking about this with matsubara 
<bradb> mpt_: ooooo! that's an interesting approach...
<jamesh> kiko: I ran it on demo.launchpad.net, so you can compare
<kiko> essentially though I think this is matsubara's job, though.
<mpt_> yes, matsubara does a good job
<kiko> mpt_, bradb: so I think we should discuss and come up with something that allows matsubara to do a better job at triaging, and perhaps giving good metrics is part of that.
<jamesh> kiko: the script is not that clean, but I plan to clean it up when repurposing it for the Python SF bug import
<mpt_> especially with errors
<bradb> kiko: right
* malcc -> Lunch
<kiko> jamesh, okay. do you have an example bug? 
<bradb> So, first, does a goal of 48-72 hours seem a reasonable first response time?
<BjornT> kiko: i don't think that matsubara can handle all the bugs by himself, though.
<jamesh> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/42884 vs. https://demo.launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/42884
* flacoste liked the idea of BjornT's of assigning different person to different part
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42884 in malone "Duplicate markings from bugzilla.ubuntu.com shouldn't link to irrelevant bugs" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<mpt_> kiko, producing good Bugs front pages will help with that (so matsubara won't need to keep fancy bookmarks for things like "all Untriaged bugs in Launchpad")
<kiko> bradb, yes.
<kiko> BjornT, I think either he has to or he needs to build a triage community to work with him
<kiko> I don't think you guys should be doing initial triage..
<bradb> second, speaking of matsubara then: 1. do we need a "bugmaster" to achieve this, and 2. if so, is matsubara officially our bugmaster?
<bradb> i.e. is matsubara the simon law of launchpad?
<kiko> jamesh, /awesome/!
<kiko> bradb, yes to both questions.
<mpt_> bradb, 37926
<mpt_> bug 37926
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37926 in malone "Manage expectations about newly-reported bugs" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37926
* bradb looks
<kiko> jamesh, that's very good work -- even more so that you dropped the link to the bugtracker/ url 
<bradb> mpt_: heh, that's too cool
<jamesh> kiko: the script actually uses that URL to work out where the numbers it needs to replace are
<bradb> so, one thing that strikes me is that maybe sfllaw can give matsubara some ideas on drinking from the firehose
<kiko> bradb, yeah. though I think sfllaw basically delegates a lot of his work.
<kiko> I don't think matsubara will get a lot of help
<kiko> but perhaps 
<bradb> could be
<BjornT> kiko: i'd be happy for matsubara to triage all the bugs, but then i think we should define exactly what's expected by him. at the moment a lot of bugs are untriaged, should we nag matsubara about it, or triage them ourself?
<kiko> BjornT, the former.
<kiko> we don't get /that many/ new bugs
<kiko> less than 30 a day last I checked
<flacoste> kiko: what about bug we report?
<bradb> another thing, i think it would be nice if we had reports that everyone could see, that showed Launchpad's bug triage response time, and then a comparison between each of the apps
<kiko> flacoste, bugs /we/ report?
<jamesh> kiko: fixing bug references in SF imported bugs would work similarly: add an ugly unique blob to bug references in the imported comments, and then post process it to replace the correct bug numbers
<kiko> jamesh, we're missing the big blob now, then
<kiko> flacoste, well, you can confirm and triage it yourself, or leave it to be processed as part of daily triage.
<flacoste> kiko: when I report a bug, should I triage it, or let mastubara do it?
<jamesh> kiko: yeah.  I haven't implemented this for SF import yet.
<kiko> flacoste, either is fine. you can triage it if you are very sure about it -- otherwise leave it to the qa team.
<BjornT> kiko: true. but we still have a lot of untriaged bugs, so something is not working.
<flacoste> makes sense
<jamesh> kiko: it does need to be a two step process though, since you don't know what the LP bug numbers will be til the import is complete ...
* bradb agrees with BjornT 
<kiko> jamesh, what about this: https://demo.launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/16000
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 16000 in evolution "evolution crashes when trying to forward email with strange subject encoding" [Medium,Fix released]  
<kiko> BjornT, I need to talk to matsubara about this, but essentially, incoming bug triage hadn't been an explicit priority/activity, and now it is becoming one.
<jamesh> kiko: the bug number in question wasn't an ubuntu bugzilla bug ID
<jamesh> kiko: my script just left those as is
<mpt_> flacoste, on a related issue I came across a bug report today asking for people to be prevented from confirming their own bug reports
<bradb> btw, not ragging on matsubara here, I think he does a fantastic job on the oops reports, and has triaged a lot of bugs, but the fact that I also found quite a few bugs that hadn't yet been triaged lead me to wonder where the line on his responsibilities was drawn
<kiko> jamesh, it wasn't? what do you mean?
<kiko> bradb, it's just a matter of sorting out the assignment, as I said above.
<mpt_> anyway, bedtime for me
<jamesh> kiko: the user has written "** Filed upstream as bug #300679"
<bradb> kiko: what about the reports idea?
<kiko> oh. in evo bugzilla.
<kiko> bradb, that's a fab idea.
<bradb> kiko: in LP, perhaps?
<jamesh> kiko: when we imported the bug into LP, we added the URL, but it was never an Ubuntu bug number
<bradb> i.e. so it's a feature other projects, like Ubuntu, can use
<BjornT> kiko: i understand, and i'm certainly not i'm blaming matsubara for it. it'd be good if you discussed with matsubara, how the triage processs should work. then you create a wiki page, so that it's clearly defined, and so that we can comment on it.
<bradb> (BTW, I will summarize all discussion to the mailing list, when we're done)
<bradb> and/or a wiki page, yeah
<bradb> mpt_: I could see not confirming one's own reports making sense for users that don't smell like developers, i.e., they're not bug contacts, assignees, or drivers of the affected software.
<bradb> and only restricting the reporter on that basis
<BjornT> matsubara: do you have any immediate suggestions on how to improve malone, in order to make your job easier?
<matsubara> BjornT: just added a comment to bug 37926
<bradb> matsubara: do you still have that mail from orkut/
<matsubara> yes but it's portuguese. :)
<matsubara> s/it's/it's in/
<bradb> ah :)
<matsubara> bradb: I can send it to you if you want
<bradb> I am not a polyglot, unfortunately :/
<matsubara> BjornT: adding a tags and duplicate command to the email interface would help too
<matsubara> bradb: you can use the fish
<matsubara> :)
<bradb> heh
<sivang> bradb: what's so interesting in an orkut email? :)
<bradb> sivang: bug triaging technique
<sivang> bradb: eh :-) I didn't know orkut can be used for that as well
<bradb> orkut is many things to many people
<kiko> to kiddie porn collectors in particular
<bradb> !
<bradb> Anything else to add before I capture this discussion on the mailing list?
<bradb> 5
<bradb> 4
<bradb> 3
<bradb> 2
<bradb> 1
<bradb> 0!
<bradb> (fin)
<bradb> right, gotta get ready to head to the office, will summarize when i get there
<matsubara> bradb, BjornT: sent you the message from orkut (roughly) translated.
<malcc> With Robert sick and Stuart away, is there anybody else who can provide a copy of an up-to-date launchpad production snapshot on mawson?
<malcc> We're not blocked on it, we can continue to try out our testing based on an older db, but we'll likely be blocked in due course if nothing moves
<salgado> malcc, I guess one of the people with access to staging (carlos, kiko, ??) should be able to find an existing dump there (used to build the staging db) or even generate a new one from staging
<malcc> salgado: Thanks, good idea.
<kiko> malcc, let me look.
<kiko> salgado, carlos: do you know where db dumps are kep?
<kiko> malcc, found it.
<salgado> kiko, no idea. :(
<kiko> it's not small
<kiko> malcc, where do you want it copied?
<kiko> -rw-r--r-- 1 postgres postgres 12479252859 Aug 31 01:33 launchpad_prod.dump
<malcc> kiko: Wow, that isn't small
<malcc> kiko: Anywhere on mawson I can read it from, eg ~launchpad would do
<kiko> one sec.
<kiko> for reference, malcc, it's in /var/lib/postgresql
<malcc> kiko: Thanks
<kiko> malcc, 8:17 ETA, on mawson/~kiko.
<kiko> salgado, thanks for the idea, you da man
<kiko-fud> malcc, copy finished, enjoy the 12gig file!
<malcc> kiko-fud: Thanks, I will :)
<janimo> ddaa: hi, any new insights into why some packages may fail to import to bzr? (ex: xfprint4)
<ddaa> REPORT request failed on '/svn/xfce/!svn/bc/19952/xfprint/trunk/libxfprint' 
<ddaa>  '/svn/xfce/!svn/bc/19952/xfprint/trunk/libxfprint' path not found
<ddaa> Still no idea of what is causing this problem.
<janimo> did you see thiss happen for other upstreams as well besides the xfce repo?
<ddaa> yes, https://svn.participatoryculture.org/svn/dtv/trunk/tv
<janimo> if not it may be some unusual setup
<ddaa> on Launchpad https://launchpad.net/products/democracy/trunk
<ddaa> janimo: I'll make you the contact for xfprint4 import failure
<janimo> ah ok
<janimo> ddaa: what will that mean? do I get the error messages?
<janimo> what is weird that one out of 6 products of the same svn repo worked
<ddaa> It means I'll tell you when it works, or when I need some more help.
<ddaa> mh, just got a similar problem with xfwm4...
<ddaa> previously it failed because of "OSError: [Errno 12]  Cannot allocate memory" on os.fork()
<janimo> ddaa: also xfdesktop4 thunar and xfce4-session IIRC
<ddaa> It's almost certainly some well known svn feature that cscvs just does not know how to deal with
<ddaa> janimo: your memory is remarkable
<janimo> ddaa: well I have only registered 6 products to import (the ones are core xfce apps) so it's hard to forget :)
<janimo> but some may have got stuck in Testing while others outright failed
<ddaa> FYI, my notes are visible there: https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests
<janimo> is this a modified and closed cscvs or a free one?
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<carlos> kiko-fud: no idea, I only know how to update staging's code 
<carlos> no idea about the DB mirroring
<ddaa> janimo: heavily modified, still closed
<ddaa> We will open it eventually (sabdfl agreed to let me do it when I think it's right)
<ddaa> but there's still some changes we need to do first. Most importantly, remove all the Arch support code that we _really_ do not want to have to support.
<ddaa> janimo: I'm quite keen at releasing this code as this will allow community members help fix this sort of problem.
<janimo> ddaa: nice
<ddaa> janimo: please just do not set up an alternative free imports service with that code, or sabdfl will make me pay for it dearly ;)
<janimo> ddaa: I am not sure soemone would be crazy enough to take on such a big task
<ddaa> Well, as sabdfl says, the internet is a bell curve.
<jamesh> ddaa: if it helps, the problem revision for smartpm appears to do a directory move trunk/epm/loaders to trunk/epm/backends
<ddaa> I'm pretty sure somebody will do it eventually, even if just to bother us.
<jamesh> ddaa: which kind of matches the "'/!svn/bc/28/trunk/epm/backends' path not found" error, since the directory didn't exist in the previous revision
<janimo> yes, but it's all about users. They can do it but users will be hard to convince (it's hard enough with LP) to start using it
<ddaa> jamesh: now that's very interesting
<janimo> there are rosetta lookalikes (before rosetta was done) but I don;t think they have as many users
<ddaa> jamesh: it might just be the same error logic that cause the "ClientError: File not found" error.
<jamesh> ddaa: maybe.
<ddaa> jamesh: please leave me ignorant for now, diagnostic import problems is a big time sink and need to keep other stuff going :)
<jamesh> ddaa: should I add a note to the wiki page then?
<janimo> ddaa: I'd ask for a prerelease tarball just for provate debugging of this xfce svn problme but I am afraid it would take a lot of time for me to set it up and grok the code to be able to debug it
<janimo> I haven;t used cscvs before
<ddaa> jamesh: more than welcome, please add a note below the corresponding section title
<janimo> s/provate/private/
<ddaa> janimo: if you willing to sign a NDA, I can escalate your request
<ddaa> and I never say that csvs was easy. It's neither easy nor pretty. But there's a big difference between "impossible" and "difficult".
<janimo> ddaa: so the expected time before clean-up arch stuff and release to piblic is longer than it'd take to sign and send paperwork?
<ddaa> There's no expected time yet.
<ddaa> So the paperwork would clearly be the safe option.
<janimo> right, but if it's something I need to spend a few days on before actually being able to nail down this problem I don;t have that much time unfortunately :(
<ddaa> Mh, not that much. I'll give you all the help you need. Some people (admittedly with unordinately wide and bald foreheads) have been seen to fix issues in cscvs in a few hours. In particular the svn support code does not quite break your brain.
<ddaa> I'm specifically thinking of jamesh and Kamion
<ddaa> Which are slightly superhuman programmers.
<ddaa> s/Which/Who/
<dsnopek> Hello!
<janimo> my forehead is not really wide nor bald.hmm.
<jamesh> neither is mine!
<bradb> i think jamesh and that reporter at the daily planet might be the same guy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58361 in launchpad "Product portlet has inconsistent links for Registrant, {Security,Bug} contact." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58361
<ddaa> janimo: can you give me a boolean value for whether you would sign a NDA to gain access to cscvs? (not sure it's going to work, but I do not want to bother the top execs with that unless I have at least a verbal commitment)
<dsnopek> Can anyone tell me how long an upstream import will be status "Testing" ?
<janimo> ddaa: the reason I would say no is because I am interested in debugging I cannot know for sure if after 5 minutes of lookig at it I do not run away screeming
<janimo> ddaa: so it may be that I'd just cause lost time for you and the execs for nothing
<ddaa> dsnopek: currently, until I give it some love. Will do right now.
<dsnopek> ddaa:  Thanks!
<ddaa> Then, until the test import completes or fail.
<janimo> it's different when you can 'sniff' around a codebase before knowing you are likely to work on it..
<janimo> ddaa: so me signing an NDA (which I have nothing againt in this case) would mean a 'soft' commitment which I cannot make
<ddaa> janimo: I'm more interested in your willingness to follow on the paperwork and at least give it a try, than in getting concrete results
<ddaa> in any case may have some interesting feedback
<ddaa> * case you may
<janimo> ddaa: would the NDA at least cover other potential code or just cscvs? and how much  paperwork is it?
<ddaa> Dunno really, you could task with sivang who I think has signed for access to launchpad code.
<janimo> what I am afraid is that more time than what I'd spend on the code itslef.
<janimo> right I remember him saying in parsi that he has an nda
<jamesh> looks like kiko got revision 4000
<janimo> s/parsi/paris/
<janimo> sivang: ping
<malcc> jamesh: Is there a prize?
<ddaa> janimo: well, in any case, I'll tell SteveA about this discussion
* flacoste missed it because of an off-by-one error
<janimo> ddaa: ok, thanks.
* ddaa goes to kick testing imports
<janimo> it'd be nicer if it could be done w/o NDA since opening the code is blocked on cleanups AIUI, but it's your call obviously
<janimo> a kind of 'early access program' for selected people with narrow and hairy foreheads
<ddaa> Since boring considerations like licensing terms have not been decided on yet, it's not really possible.
<janimo> understood
<dsnopek> ddaa:  I have to run to a meeting, but thanks for getting the import going!
<jamesh> flacoste: ping?
<flacoste> jamesh: pong
<jamesh> flacoste: just been looking over your diff.
<flacoste> jamesh: do you see any problems with it?
<jamesh> is there any reason you copy/pasted the docstring for LaunchpadView.render() for LaunchpadFormView?
<jamesh> there isn't any glaring problems
<jamesh> flacoste: there is still the issue of doing one view vs. two views, but I think it is probably better at this point to merge what you've got and then look at that afterwards
<flacoste> jamesh: no particular reason for the copy/pase, maybe I should only have left the comments related to that particular implementation
<jamesh> flacoste: probably easier to leave it out or use "See LaunchpadView.render()"
<flacoste> jamesh: ok, I'll remove it and leave a pointer to LaunchpadView.render(), the reason i copied it was that it provided information that one might miss if one only looks at the LaunchpadFormView.render() comment
<flacoste> jamesh: if anybody want to try to implement it in two views, i wish them good luck in making it simpler than it is now :-)
<jamesh> flacoste: okay.  We've been using comments of the form "See class" or "See class.method()" for implementations of interfaces.  Perhaps that'd be appropriate here
<flacoste> jamesh: i was about to leave for lunch with bradb, is there anything else you want me to reply to before I move out (and probably you too)
<jamesh> flacoste: nope.  You may as well merge it when you get back from lunch
<flacoste> jamesh: great, thanks a lot!
<jamesh> kiko-fud: you seem to have reverted a whole bunch of changes with your latest merge to rocketfuel.
<jamesh> kiko-fud: just look at the changes between r3999 and r4000 in launchpad
<Mez> ddaa, any update on the katapult svn branch
<ddaa> Mez: none since we last talked about. I think we have enough information to start working on it, and filed bug 58029.
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/bugs/58029
<Mez> hmm launchpad timing out for me
<ddaa> It's not clear when we'll have resources to put on fixing it though.
<ddaa> Yeah, launchpad seems very unhappy at the moment.
<ddaa> Mez: since I have put an entry about that import on https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests, I'll tell you when it succeeds.
<Mez> ;)
* Mez subscribes katapult-dev to the bug
<kiko-fud> jamesh, really? hmmm.
<jamesh> kiko-fud: it's added back the <fieldset> around the bug description, moved the bug branch list back down to where it was before mpt's recent change and a bunch of other stuff
<kiko-fud> jamesh, yeah, that was intentional.
<Mez> hmm
<jamesh> really??
<Mez> I got a OOPS-243D580 on logging in
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/243D580
<kiko-fud> jamesh, well.. yeah. I wrote to the list about it
<kiko-fud> jamesh, if you're only talking about reverting of the bug page formatting, and related tests, then yes
<jamesh> where?
<kiko-fud> jamesh, do you think that wasn't such a good idea? 
<kiko-fud> my latest reply to mpt 
<jamesh> kiko-fud: it resets the look to what we had about a month or so ago.  I didn't see a message about that
<kiko-fud> jamesh, I wrote a few times to mpt about this. there's also the problem that the UI I had modified required a link to the first comment (see bug 1 for instance)
<jamesh> it looked a lot more like messy/incorrect conflict resolution
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ubuntu-meta "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<kiko-fud> jamesh, the commit message says I was reverting the page, didn't it?
<kiko-fud> I see it doesn't make it that explicit
<kiko-fud> jamesh, anyway, more to the point, I am fine with changing it again /as long as/ we openly discuss it, instead of landing changes in RF
<kiko-fud> so I'm happy with mpt doing a redesign of that part of the page, as long as he does it by discussing what he wants to improve, and not simply changing it without regard for some consensus
<jamesh> kiko-fud: you reverted changes that were made earlier today (changes that had gone through review).  
<kiko-fud> hmmm.
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> jamesh, I didn't approve of the UI change myself, and having been the author of the original UI, I reverted it back to what it was. at that point I invite criticism or even redesigns as long as it's openly discussed
<kiko> jamesh, (I'm talking about the design that was there "a month or so" ago)
<kiko> Mez, how weird. I didn't think +addsubscriber needed to do so much work.
<kiko> Mez, did reloading fix the problem?
<Mez> kiko: yeah ;)
<kiko> that's kind of a bug
<kiko> it took 100s to run a trivial query though
<Mez> lol
<Mez> kiko: LP seems very unhappy atm
<kiko> again? 
<jamesh> kiko: okay.  Ignore the description presentation bit.  mpt's landing today moved the bug branch table above the description, which you've reverted.  Could you at least undo that part?
<Nafallo> if someone wants a bzr-bugreport they should approve my mail to bazaar-ng@l.u.c :-)
<Mez> Nafallo, or try #bzr ;)
<Nafallo> Mez: I think the admin of that lists would be lurking here ;-). don't know who whoever :-).
<Nafallo> s/whoever/however/
<Mez> Nafallo, it be mbp, who isnt in here
<Nafallo> baah
<Nafallo> sent there aswell then...
<sivang> hmm, janimo looked for me..
<sivang> ddaa: I see something about him an you on the backlog, he has some issues importing some xfce packages?
<ddaa> yep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58369 in launchpad "ContextWidget should return the actual context object, not its id." [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58370 in launchpad "ContextWidget should return the actual context object, not its id." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58370
<kiko> jamesh, are we sure that's a good thing to do?
<kiko> jamesh, I didn't see an email thread or proposal on this change.
<kiko> jamesh, why should we do it without bringing up "a problem"?
<kiko> BjornT, did you click twice on the submit button, or something else?
<BjornT> kiko: i filed the bug while lp was unresponsive, so i aborted and resubmitted the request.
<kiko> BjornT, ah. is this situation still happening?
<kiko> BjornT, bradb: are you are of/in favor of the change that mpt and jamesh discussed on -reviews, which places the branch listing above the description?
<kiko> s/you are/you aware/
<bradb> -0
<BjornT> kiko: it seems fine now. this was around the time when mez reported it was slow.
<kiko> I'm -1 on it ftr
<kiko> but I am confused as to why I had never heard of this before the patch was landed
<BjornT> kiko: as for the branch listing, i think it makes sense to have the branch listing near the bugtask statuses. the branches play an important role for the status of the bug.
<kiko> I'm not so sure that's a good argument for moving the listing up
<bradb_> URGH. i keep getting dropped from IRC.
<bradb_> <bradb> One problem is that it's like asking what colour broom the office should have. I'm not yet convinced that bug branch information is at all useful on the bug page to begin with. I'd be curious to know how many bug branches we have though. kiko, can you find that out on staging?
<kiko> for one, it will move the description down, possibly off-screen if you have a few tasks and branches
<bradb_> <bradb> (or prod, if possible, of course)
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> SteveA, ping?
<BjornT> kiko: maybe the description should be right after the title, before the 'affects' rows?
<kiko> BjornT, I think that may be a good idea, but the affects rows being prominent were one of the striking things in malone's design.. 
<dsnopek> ddaa, Any word on why my import failed, or should I just watch the newly discovered (by me, that is) https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests page?
<kiko> bradb_, I have no idea what your broom analogy means, but we have 55 bugbranches.
<BjornT> i agree with bradb_, though, it's not a big problem atm, since we don't have many bug branches. when it gets easier (and possible for us) to register bug branches, that number will increase, though.
<kiko> BjornT, jamesh, bradb__: this is why I'm scratching my head asking why are we spending time on something which isn't remotely a problem today?
<bradb__> kiko: broom analogy == i see it as an issue that nobody cares about yet. further, because nobody cares about it (double-digit BugBranches!), it's hard to even learn from any changes we make the BB presentation
<bradb__> kiko: dunno. I wouldn't have touched it.
<SteveA> kiko: hi
<kiko> SteveA! I missed you
<kiko> you come to my house on the day of my daughter's wedding
<kiko> you don't call me padrino
<BjornT> kiko: exactly. so let's leave it for now, and revisit it when we have private branches and an easy way of registering bug branches.
<kiko> agreed.
<flacoste> kiko: for what it's worth, MPT implemented it to close bug 55831 and gave an explanation to jamesh on the review
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55831 in malone "branches shouldn't be hidden in the bug text" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55831
* flacoste not minding his own business
<kiko> flacoste, good data point!
<ddaa> dsnopek: yup, I'll file it in there.
<ddaa> dsnopek: unfortunately, it's hitting a bug in our import code
* bradb drops the hammer on network manager
<salgado> kiko, I answered one of your questions on PersonCreationRationale, and added a new one.  can you have another look?
<kiko> salgado, not today. I need to review flacoste's branch and I am already uberfucked
<flacoste> kiko: not need to review my branches, salgado and jamesh took care of that, but a review of the spec would be nice ;-)
<kiko> I meant spec
* salgado was wondering what branch would that be, since he can't see any of flacoste's branch on kiko's queue
<kiko> you guys are terrible with me
<kiko> I am only one 
<flacoste> lol
<SteveA> kiko is the one and only
* bradb attempts to stay connected for longer than 3 mins this time
<WebMaven> SteveA: Hi
<SteveA> hi WebMaven 
<SteveA> matsubara: ping
<matsubara> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> matsubara: hi.  I wonder if stub could run a DB query to do this:  for every bug assigned to or with a subscriber of launchpad-infrastructure, unassign launchpad-infrastructure and add the infrastructure tag
<SteveA> that might save you some effort
<matsubara> SteveA: noted, I'll mail him asking. Do you think it would be useful do the same thing to un-milestone oops bugs and add the oops tag and the same for timeouts?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> if there are enough of them to make it a poor idea to do it manually
<SteveA> we need to balance the effort and chance for error there against the effort of writing the DB query
<matsubara> SteveA: 84 results for launchpad-project products {oops,timeout}milestones.
<matsubara> SteveA: lp-infrastructure is subscribed to 69 bugs and assigned to 7.
<SteveA> maybe we should leave lp-infrastructure subscribed... what do you think?
<SteveA> certainly look to do queries for the oops and timeout things
<SteveA> and I guess for the infrastructure ones too
<matsubara> SteveA: i think it doesn't hurt. Is there any special rationale to have lp-infrastructure subscribed to those bugs?
<SteveA> matsubara: all I can think of is so that the infrastructure team can get notified of changes
<SteveA> but that's not such a big deal
<matsubara> SteveA: they're already get those by being lp-developers
<SteveA> okay, so no need for that team to remain subscribed
<SteveA> i think if we'd had tags before, we wouldn't have used team subscriptions for this
<somerville32> I made a bug report that is a security vulnerability two days ago and it still has not be triaged. What should I do?
<matsubara> somerville32: bug number please
<somerville32> Bug #58169
<matsubara> somerville32: apparently that bug is in ubuntu
<somerville32> Who should I talk to?
<matsubara> somerville32: best place to ask about it is #ubuntu-bugs
<somerville32> Ah, thanks :] 
<matsubara> somerville32: np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58388 in malone "Implement a tag command in the email interface" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58388
<kiko-afk> somerville32, it's triaged, but the importance name is confusing. ARGH.
<kiko-afk> BjornT, bradb: any of you willing to whip up a trivial importance-renaming branch with rs=kiko?
<kiko-afk> use the wording which was finally agreed upon, I can't recall exactly but mpt knows
<matsubara> undecided
<matsubara> bug 55015
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55015 in malone "Rename "Untriaged" to "Undecided"" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55015
<bradb> kiko-afk: maybe tomorrow or something? i was in the middle of guided filebug with francis...
<kiko-afk> bradb, that's fine, but would be nice to get it done for this next rollout
<bradb> right, shouldn't be a problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58391 in malone "People's bug lists can't be searched for tags" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58391
<kiko-afk> bradb, have you tested on staging the changes to the upstream searches in the advanced bug search?
<bradb> kiko-afk: nope, not yet
<kiko-afk> bradb, you should, because you have one day to fix it again...
<bradb> right, hrm...would tomorrow morning be ok? trying to get one more part of guided filebug done with francis before calling it a day.
<kiko-afk> bradb, well... I'm looking at bugs that need to be forwarded upstream and already bug 43745 seems wonky...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43745 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Ubuntu corrupts real time clock on some dell laptops" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43745
<kiko-afk> I think it's including a rejected it shouldn't be.
<kiko-afk> bug 43661 is also the same case I think
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43661 in linux-source-2.6.15 "ThinkPad X60: select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out" [High,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43661
<kiko-afk> bradb, sure, do it tomorrow, but your list is things for tomorrow is growing :-) please write down those two bugs though since I've already researched them 
<kiko-afk> bradb, and update me on the ML if you think they should be there (I think they shouldn't)
<bradb> kiko-afk: right. i've noted this and the importance rename task for tomorrow morning, plus the two relevant bugs
<kiko-afk> cool
<kiko-afk> bradb, https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+bug/55462 may also be wrong, not sure about Fix Released.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55462 in gnucash "Gnucash crash" [High,Confirmed]  
<kiko-afk> bradb, not sure about the fix released one, maybe it makes sense to stay on that list.
<kiko-afk> bradb, hmmm. give me 2 minutes attention
<bradb> ok...all feedback noted so far...
<kiko-afk> https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/48229
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48229 in gparted "Partition table destroyed when resizing NTFS" [Unknown,Rejected]  
<kiko-afk> bradb, that bug is showing up when I select
<kiko-afk>  Show only bugs that are resolved upstream
<kiko-afk> did we agree or not to include Rejected in "resolved upstream"?
<bradb> kiko-afk: Resolved includes rejected
<kiko-afk> bradb, argh. was that because of that email comms with mark?
<kiko-afk> oh possibly because of duplicates?
<bradb> the point is that developers need to know when important changes happen upstream, and either a bug being fixed or being rejected upstream is important
<kiko-afk> bradb, then s/resolved/closed/ perhaps?
<kiko-afk> bradb, anyway, good point
<kiko-afk> dude
<bradb> kiko-afk: closed/resolved/etc. i think other bugtrackers use those terms interchangeably also
<kiko-afk> that feature ROCKS
<bradb> it does!
<kiko-afk> it's amazing!
<kiko-afk> bradb, okay those seem to be the only issues I pointed out. it would help if you could look into them and then summarize in an ML post, so I can gut it and use it as part of my report for this month's changes.
<bradb> kiko-afk: noted
<kiko-afk> bradb, the searches seem to working very well apart from that, so I've done the testing for you. enjoy! :)
<bradb> kiko-afk: nice, thanks a lot for testing it and giving feedback
#launchpad 2006-09-01
* bradb heads off, later
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58408 in blueprint "Can't associate a branch with a specification" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58410 in malone ""Subscribe Someone Else" should be restricted to drivers of relevant software" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58410
<lifeless> err
<lifeless> that seems excessively restrictived
<mpt> Well, it wasn't my first choice
<mpt> and it probably would be worse than the status quo, actually
<somerville32> What is the date format for Launchpad?
<somerville32> ie: What is 2006-06-07?
<crimsun> ISO date
<crimsun> year month day
<mpool> hello
<mpool> is staging down at the moment?
<jamesh> mpool: it seems to be down at the moment, lifeless can probably kick it
<mpool> i don't really care
<mpool> i just wasn't clear if it was generally expected to be up or not?
<jamesh> it is supposed to come up automatically again, but often it doesn't (which is a problem)
<somerville32> I made a mistake in a bugreport. 
<somerville32> https://launchpad.net/products/xfdesktop/+bug/48924
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48924 in xfwm4 "Icons on desktop (single click and resizing)" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<somerville32> I added a package from upstream to the effected list thinger but made a mistake and picked the wrong one for one of them
<somerville32> I'd like to change xfwm4 (upstream) to xfdesktop (upstream).
<jamesh> click on "xfwm4 (upstream)" and change the package name
<somerville32> We can't
<somerville32> And there isn't a package name, just a product name :P
<jamesh> ah.
<jamesh> you won't be able to change it to xfdesktop anyway, since you've already got an xfdesktop task
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> What should I do then?
<jamesh> I'd probably leave it as is
<somerville32> The bug report has a wishlist item AND an actual bug report in one and hence there is two corresponding bug reports upstream for the same product.
<somerville32> Ok
<jamesh> probably would've been better to split it out into a separate bug report
<somerville32> Can you remove the xfwm4 task and I'll remove the wishlist item since that task is for the wishlist upstream?
<somerville32> Then I'll file the wishlist item as another bug report.
<jamesh> I can't remove it, but if you remove the bug watch from the task, you can reject it
<jamesh> or you could just leave it as is
<somerville32> Do I just change the remote watch to none?
<jamesh> yep
<Burgundavia> jamesh: are you looking at allowing multiple files to be attached to a bug report in a single click? If so, please look at how gmail does it.
<jamesh> Burgundavia: I agree that it's nice.  Not sure exactly how we'd implement it.
<Burgundavia> yep, is trick
<Burgundavia> tricky, rather
<jamesh> mpt: I added SMTP auth properly to my branch of pqm-submit
<mpt> jamesh, I saw that, thank you
<jamesh> mpt: would you be able to sort out the bug page issue with kiko?
<mpt> jamesh, I hope so
<mpt> It's not often the problem is too much action, not enough talk, but this might be such an occasion
* mpt kicks launchpad.net
<lifeless> jamesh: is staging ok ?
<lifeless> jamesh: do you need me to bounce it ?
<jamesh> lifeless: seems to be okay now.  mpool was asking about it earlier
<lifeless> mpool: staging looks ok to me
<jamesh> lifeless: I've put together a branch to remove the cache code from product-release-finder.  Do you think it's worth waiting til we do another run before looking at merging this?
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> or rather, I dont think its related
<lifeless> functional vs quality changes
<jamesh> diffstat says 12 files changed, 17 insertions(+), 194 deletions(-)
<carlos> morning
<mpt> hi carlos 
<carlos> jamesh: hi, around?
<jamesh> carlos: yeah
<carlos> jamesh: did you started with my branch review?
<jamesh> carlos: nope.  Didn't notice that it was in my queue
<jamesh> (looks like it was added about an hour ago)
<carlos> ok, perfect, I just added some extra code there and wanted to be sure that you don't miss it
<jamesh> I'll wait til the next pending-reviews run completes then
<carlos> I'm pushing my changes atm
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<ddaa> mpool: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58447 in launchpad "There's no field in the bug report page to enter distribution release or arch." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58447
<ddaa> bug 58369
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58369 in launchpad "ContextWidget should return the actual context object, not its id." [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58369
<sivang> morning
<malcc> spiv: Ping
<spiv> malcc: pong!
<malcc> spiv: Do you remember, way back in the mists of time, offering to discuss Soyuz testing with me?
<spiv> Yes :)
<malcc> When's good for you?
<spiv> Probably about 20-25 minutes time, I have some food about to pop out of the oven.
<spiv> How's that suit you?
<malcc> That's ideal
<spiv> Excellent.
<lifeless> mmm, soyuz testing
<spiv> malcc: so, I've eaten.
<malcc> spiv: Cool. My only VOIP at the mo is skype, where I'm malcolmcleaton
<malcc> spiv: Ekiga remains a mystery
<spiv> Ok, I'll fire up skype.
<lifeless> malcc: I thought you got good ekiga once ?
<malcc> lifeless: Yes, from the hotel at the sprint last week
<malcc> lifeless: Now it's moved on to a whole different set of errors
<spiv> malcc: skype is giving me "Reason unknown"
<spiv> Hmm, apparently the problem is on my end.
<malcc> Well if it helps, I just tried ekiga again, and today it works
<spiv> Heh, ok.
<spiv> Ah, killing esd was the trick.
<jamesh> USB headsets avoid this problem entirely ...
<sladen> Malone doesn't allow a bug to link to two upstream bugs...
<jamesh> sure it does.  But you can only have one bug watch associated with a task
<jamesh> you can have bug watches not associated with any task too, if you want
<sladen> I faked it by setting one to be 'gnomemeeting' and one to 'ekiga'
<sladen> otherwise it says "A fix for this bug has already been requested for ekiga"
<BjornT> sladen: which bug is this? it sounds like the two upstream bugs should really be duplicates, so it'd be interesting to see what the malone bug looks like.
<sladen> BjornT: was bug #21711 but I think I'm inclined to agree now that I think about it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 21711 in ekiga "[enhancement]  Gnomemeeting Real name should use GECOS data" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/21711
<sladen> two similar bugs should be broken out in our report to keep them separate
<sladen> what would be really useful is an upstream bug filing wizard
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58462 in malone "Rejecting an upstream task still causes the bug to show when searching with "show only bugs that have to be forwarded upstream"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58462
<spiv> jamesh: btw, I was using a USB headset.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58466 in rosetta "better listing of Ubuntu on landing page" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58466
<kiko> ah, morning
<kiko> hey fjlacoste, got a new middle name there?
<fjlacoste> kiko: actually, i always had it
* LarstiQ can smash the phonemes 
<kiko> the j is kinda cool
<flacoste> i use it as a fallback when flacoste is already registered
<flacoste> kiko: it stands for Julien
<kiko> flacoste, I gave you some email yesterday
<flacoste> kiko: i know :-) i'm about to read them, I'm all excited!
<flacoste> kiko: thanks a lot
<kiko> sorry for taking so long, I have been amazingly busy context-switching
<flacoste> kiko: do you know what revision will be roll out next week?
<kiko> jeez, I don't -- I can only imagine something between yesterday and today
<flacoste> kiko: that's fine, the timing is kind of fine, all my pending branches landed yesterday
<kiko> because.. well, stub's on holiday. I expect some email on monday to sort it out
<flacoste> tt-search landed in 4001, i'm not sure I would like seeing that in production next tuesday
<flacoste> i might want to test it a little on staging beforehand
<kiko> flacoste, yeah. maybe email stub so he knows?
<flacoste> actually, i *want* to test it on staging beforehand
<flacoste> kiko: will do
<kiko> flacoste, you have today and monday though
<flacoste> kiko: Monday is Labour day :-)
<kiko> oh is it! every day appears to be a labout day for me :-(
<kiko> hey carlos 
<kiko> did you get my comments yesterday? do they make sense?
<carlos> kiko: hi
<carlos> kiko: yes I got them
<flacoste> kiko: actually, the invented labour day in north america as an alternative to the May 1st Workers day which is a holyday mostly everywhere else
<kiko> carlos, were they things you agree with or are they way off the bat?
<carlos> and I think that they make more or less sense, I need to start with it to be completely sure. What I don't see is why you prefer to not use inheritance...
<flacoste> kiko: i also planned to try to contact the people who are support contact on ubuntu to try them to take a look at staging and get some feedback. do you think it's a good idea?
<kiko> carlos, well.. inheritance is an option, but it can lead to confusing code if the classes don't match well. maybe they will though.
<carlos> kiko: I see
<kiko> carlos, there is another option, you know, that I just thought of
<kiko> which is to make POMsgSetPageView go away completely
<kiko> and instead 
<kiko> when rendering a POMsgSet page you would use POFileTranslationView with a count of 1.
<kiko> naaah
<kiko> that would be a hack
<kiko> never mind what I just said. :)
<carlos> kiko: that sucks ;-)
<carlos> kiko: anyway, your suggestion of three classes is also a good solution
<kiko> sure
<kiko> what it does which is good is separates presentation of the page from presentation of the translation
<carlos> yeah
<kiko> and then the two pages have a lot of similarities at that point
<kiko> so you end up with two page classes and one "slave" view for just the individual translation
<kiko> the slave view would have a "zoomed_in" attribute that you'd set in the right situation
<kiko> hopefully that will work!
<carlos> What I don't know how to do it is to move from  a POST to GET for the alternative language. We use a widget to generate that selector so I'm not sure if is possible to use a custom argument name instead of the long and ugly default one 
<carlos> I mean, I know how to change the form, but I'm not quite sure how to change that name so we don't use argument names that suck
<carlos> but there should be a way to do it
<LarstiQ> 15:38:54 < GyrosGeier> "when I need to delete 150153 files, I'm happy that I'm using ext3"
<LarstiQ> 15:39:13  * GyrosGeier attempts recreational trolling
<LarstiQ> 15:38:54 < GyrosGeier> "when I need to delete 150153 files, I'm happy that I'm using ext3"
<LarstiQ> 15:39:13  * GyrosGeier attempts recreational trolling
<LarstiQ> aargh
* LarstiQ kicks himself
<LarstiQ> sorry about that
<salgado> is he getting rid of tla/baz?
<LarstiQ> salgado: GyrosGeier? No, entries in a spam folder
<salgado> it sounded like he was deleting a tla archive or revision libraries
<malcc> kiko: Ping
<kiko> malcc, pong!
<kr> Hi, i have a problem, i don't remember which e-mail address i passed on registration to launchpad. I only know a name. Who can I ask for the e-mail address to this account?
<malcc> kiko: Just to let you know, I've run into some problems with the testing on mawson, will be a little longer
<kiko> malcc, talk to me. send email to launchpad when this sort of thing happens -- you guys need to use email to status update everybody
<malcc> kiko: Just found out my earlier-in-the-week attempts to rsync things from drescher didn't give me a usable set of files, something went wrong with symlink loops
<kiko> argh
<kiko> malcc, the archive rsync?
<malcc> kiko: Yes
<kiko> darn
<malcc> Exactly.
<kiko> can you email so that we can pick it up there?
<malcc> Sure
<kiko> malcc, thanks. one question
<kiko> malcc, should I file a bug to drop running deathrow all the time?
<malcc> kiko: Hmm. I just checked and, if I'm not mistaken, the current rocketfuel wouldn't run it at all :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> okay, I'll file a bug, Hi-pri?
<malcc> kiko: But yes, a bug would be good. Initially we should switch it on for every run, then once we've seen some of the new metrics we can make a decision
<malcc> Yes, high will be fine, thanks
<kiko> sure.
<salgado> kiko, on bug 57507, which approach do you prefer?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57507 in soyuz "Mirror listings for distro should be a single table having a country column instead of one table per country" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57507
<kiko> let's see
<kr> Ok, i did it myself, i find e-mail address using search option in merging accounts page. Bye.
<flacoste> kiko: i think i like your idea of two steps confirmation
<flacoste> kiko: and the guided ticket is implemented and can be tested on staging, you can try out to see how my filtering out of non-keywords work
<kiko> flacoste, you are da man
<flacoste> kiko: what do you think of contacting the ubuntu support contacts for testing?
<kiko> sounds like a good idea
<flacoste> kiko: i already found a problem with guided file ticket submission
<flacoste> i have no limit on the number of similar tickets i show
<flacoste> i should probably limit it somewhat or use batching
<kiko> flacoste, limit it to ~ 10?
<carlos> doko: http://people.ubuntu.com/~carlos/ooo-dapper-2006-08-30.tar.gz
<carlos> doko: sorry, I forgot it...
<flacoste> kiko: yeah 10-15 is probably a good number
<doko> carlos: thanks, will update the package tomorrow
<carlos> doko: I did a md5 checksum and it's the same in my laptop and at people.ubuntu.com
<flacoste> kiko: another issue, i currently only look for OPEN or ANSWERED similar tickets (I excluded REJECTED ones) what do you think of that?
<kiko> flacoste, hmmm. if you order in a reasonable order and limit, I think including REJECTED is okay, but... your call.
<salgado> flacoste, it seems like after entering the summary and submitting, the focus on the next page will go to the summary field again, causing the page to scroll to that point when we get a list of possibly similar tickets
<flacoste> kiko: i think i excluded REJECTED ones because I thought that this status is for silly support requests (SPAM or shipit question)
<salgado> that's not good when we get more than a few similar tickets because then I only see the last ones and I don't see the header, explaining that these are similar tickets
<flacoste> salgado: indeed that's a problem, it's caused by the automatic focusing code
<flacoste> jamesh: anyway to turn off the automatic JS focusing?
<flacoste> jamesh: (in LaunchpadFormView)
<jamesh> flacoste: initial_focus_widget = None
<flacoste> jamesh: ok, that's with the new code
<salgado> hey kiko, did you look at bug 57507?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57507 in soyuz "Mirror listings for distro should be a single table having a country column instead of one table per country" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57507
<jamesh> flacoste: with the old code, it would have been focused_element_id = None
<kiko> salgado, getting there.
<jamesh> it's basically the same
<flacoste> jamesh: wasn't that the default value?
<jamesh> flacoste: a special marker object that causes the first widget to get focused.
<flacoste> jamesh: ok, that explains it then
<flacoste> jamesh: if I set focused_widget_id = None, will the focus still be set in the case the user submit the form and there is a validation error?
<jamesh> flacoste: yep
<flacoste> jamesh: awesome!
<tuplanolla> 1/disconnect
<kiko> salgado, will comment.
<Kamion> I don't seem to be able to file a bug on the kmformat package in Ubuntu (using https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kmformat/+filebug), even though I know it exists
<Kamion> It tells me: "kmformat" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"
<Kamion> but it definitely does exist, see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kmformat
<salgado> Kamion, there's a bug filed for it, IIRC
<salgado> Kamion, bug 58000, maybe?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58000 in malone "Not possible to file a bug on xmame directly" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58000
<Kamion> ok, I only just NEWed kmformat, so that's possible
<Kamion> its binaries I mean
<Kamion> that workaround works. Thanks!
<Kamion> Screwily, I picked the "I don't know" radio button, and it filed it on kmformat anyway. Go figure.
<salgado> Kamion, I just noticed that the .manifest file on releases.ubuntu.com now includes the 6.06.1 instead of the 6.06 ones.  are all mirrors supposed to be mirroring the 6.06 or the 6.06.1 ones?
<salgado> (or both?)
<Kamion> salgado: 6.06.1 only
<Kamion> releases.u.c doesn't have space for both
<kiko> Kamion, did the filenames change?
<Kamion> kiko: yes
<kiko> Kamion, hmm. some mirrors are missing the new files then.
<kiko> anyway, out for the afternoon
* kiko waves
<salgado> only one actually
<salgado> Znarl, around?
<Kamion> sounds possible; if they don't have temporary space for both 6.06 and 6.06.1, and they're using rsync --delete-after, then they might not be able to get 6.06.1
<elmo> or possibly they're just not rsyncing anymore
<salgado> :q
<elmo> we have people who don't cron syncing of releases
<Znarl> Hello salgado.
<salgado> aparently it's only https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+mirror/edugraf-ubuntu-cds which doesn't have 6.06.1
<salgado> Znarl, ^
<Znarl> Ah right, that's a supprise.  I'll send an email to the admin.
<salgado> I think it should have been marked disabled when that was detected
<salgado> Znarl, what do you think?
<salgado> (I mean, marked as disable by the prober)
<Znarl> salgado : Yes, I agree.  We shouldn't be sending users to it.
<salgado> yeah, I think it was supposed to work this way.  just spotted the bug
<flacoste> salgado: can you take a look at https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file8EmuIW.html
<flacoste> salgado: it's an email I'm about to send to the ubuntu support contacts to request feedback on the new stuff
<salgado> ah, cool. :)
<flacoste> salgado: let me know what you think of it
* salgado looks
<salgado> flacoste, it looks great!
<salgado> flacoste, just one typo, I think: s/know/known/ on "Here are some know issues..."?
<flacoste> salgado: thx! should I send a similar one to launchpad-users?
<flacoste> salgado: ok, i'll fix the typo
<flacoste> salgado: and should I CC launchpad lists (or somebody else) on that mail?
<salgado> flacoste, yes, I think the launchpad list should be CCed
<salgado> hmm. one thing I just noticed...
<salgado> may be good to state clearly that all data on the staging server is thrown away every day
<flacoste> salgado: right!
<flacoste> salgado: and that their login will work like on production
<salgado> yeah
<matsubara> flacoste: the new +tickets listing is very nice! thank you. :)
<salgado> in the case of launchpad user, another possibility would be to only mail the list when this is actually deployed and these small issues fixed
<salgado> but I'm not sure.  I think it'd be better to check with SteveA
<flacoste> salgado: ok, i'll ask SteveA
<flacoste> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi flacoste 
<flacoste> salgado: I added the following paragraph after the staging URL:
<flacoste> This server runs the latest Launchpad code on a copy of our production database. Any data changes you make on that server will be thrown away the next day. Your regular Launchpad account will work like on the production server. Not also that no email notifications are sent from the server. Basically, you can fool around there to your heart's content :-)
<salgado> s/Not also/Note also/
<flacoste> SteveA: I'm about to send an email to ubuntu support contacts asking for feedback on the new support tracker features
<salgado> otherwise, looks good to me.  although I'm not a native english speaker
<flacoste> SteveA: I'm wondering if it was pertinent to send a similar email to launchpad-users?
<SteveA> 16:51 < flacoste> SteveA: I'm about to send an email to ubuntu support contacts asking for feedback on the new support tracker features
<SteveA> oops
<SteveA> 16:51 < salgado> otherwise, looks good to me.  although I'm not a native english speaker
<SteveA> 16:52 < flacoste> SteveA: I'm wondering if it was pertinent to send a similar email to launchpad-users?
<SteveA> that was a trackpad-fart
<SteveA> sorry about that
<flacoste> SteveA: you might also want to check https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filesPsGY8.html
<SteveA> flacoste: I think it will be good to ask for input from launchpad-users
<flacoste> SteveA: that's the email to the support contacts
<flacoste> SteveA: ok, i will send a similar email (without the explanation about how I got their email addresses)
<flacoste> SteveA: I'd CC launchpad list for the first email, what do you think of that?
<SteveA> I like the email a lot.  It's very easy to read, and respectful.
<SteveA> flacoste: sure
<flacoste> SteveA: thanks!
<carlos> danilos: around?
<jordi> carlos: ready to send email?
<jordi> carlos: if so, translators and rosetta-users, or more?
<jordi> SteveA: ^
<jordi> SteveA: last time it was sent to u-announce, but I guess we can skip that one this time?
<carlos> jordi: let me read it again...
<SteveA> jordi: did you ask a distro person, like colin, where it should go?
<carlos> jordi: export/import native GSI files
<jordi> no.
<SteveA> I think that would be good, to get an opinion from the distro team
<jordi> just asked
<SteveA> cool
<carlos> jordi: other than that, green light from me
<jordi> ok
<jordi> 18:10 < Kamion> jordi: if Ubuntu maintainers should know about it too, then ubuntu-devel-announce would be appropriate
<jordi> SteveA: ^ I don't think it fits in u-d-a at all right?
<carlos> No, I don't think so
<WebMaven> SteveA: AYT?
<ddaa> SteveA: hey, what are the rollout plans? Is there one planned next week?
<SteveA> ddaa: we should have on next week.  we'll talk with stu on monday
<ddaa> Okay, will post to the mailing list about rolling out up to 4004 to get the branch ui fixes.
<ddaa> Sorry, still have not caught up with the launchpad mailing list...
<flacoste> ddaa: we have conflict :-) i just post asking not to roll out 4002
<ddaa> gah
<flacoste> ddaa: maybe it will be possible to cherrypick your changes
<ddaa> Mh, maybe it does not depend on 4003... need to check
<LaserJock> any helpful LP admins around that could help me with an LP calendar subscription problem?
<flacoste> ddaa: 4003 is about the focused_widget_id change to LaunchpadFormView
<ddaa> my patch has a hunk that relates initial widget selection
<ddaa> duh, conflict...
<ddaa> flacoste: would taking 4004 and reversing 4002 work for you?
<flacoste> ddaa: probably
<flacoste> ddaa: the only thing is that I want it on staging for testing before it rolls out
<flacoste> ddaa: anyway that will work, i'll be fine :-)
<ddaa> grah... that conflicts too :(
<flacoste> hmm, staging seems out
<flacoste> i got a timeout request after making an error and asking for https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/launchpad/+tickets
<flacoste> now nothing seems to respond even https://staging.launchpad.net/ does not respond
<flacoste> salgado: who should I nag when staging goes out?
<salgado> flacoste, the ones who usually check for problems or restart staging are carlos, stub, lifeless or one of the admins, I think
<carlos> flacoste:  let me see
<carlos> flacoste: it's not your fault... It's "mine"
<carlos> flacoste: language packs generation, the load is too high there, but should finish quite soon
<flacoste> carlos: actually, i'm kind of disappointed, I would have hoped that my request for feedback would have drawn too many users to staging...
<carlos> flacoste: the process is finishing right now
<flacoste> carlos: ok, thanks!
<carlos> flacoste: Should I disable the export this weekend?
<flacoste> carlos: i don't know, do you think it will prevent any use of staging by external users?
<LaserJock> is there an LP admin in particular that handles calendar? my calendar seems a bit hosed, I think it might just need some reseting or something.
<carlos> well, it depend on the time of the day
<carlos> flacoste: atm we are generating a big tarball with translations for Edgy
<carlos> and seems like it increases a lot the server load
<flacoste> carlos: most of the people i contacted seemed to be on the Europe time zone (except one which is in .ar)
<carlos> then I'm going to disable it until Monday
<carlos> because it's when the script is really active
<flacoste> carlos: maybe nice it?
<carlos> flacoste: hmmm, we could try
<carlos> but I will not be around this weekend
<carlos> so I prefer to try that option on Monday
<flacoste> carlos: your call
<salgado> LaserJock, what's the exact problem with your calendar?
<LaserJock> salgado: I can't get to it
<flacoste> flacoste: i wouldn't want to delay edgy translations because some users /might/ come and try the features
<flacoste> carlos: ^^^
<salgado> LaserJock, what's your launchpad name?
<flacoste> carlos: i don't know yet what the response will be
<LaserJock> salgado: and when I view other calendars, I get a line of probably close to 1000 listings of "Ubuntu Documentation Project" under subscriptions
<LaserJock> salgado: mantha
<carlos> flacoste: in fact... I cannot do that, because the load is with the DB server, the process is executed on mawson...
<LaserJock> salgado: so now when I try to do pretty much anything with calendar stuff it timesout
<carlos> flacoste: you don't delay it
<carlos> flacoste: we are doing daily exports
<carlos> as a plus
<carlos> and In fact, I think we should change it to be every two or three days because the task starts to be quite heavy
<salgado> LaserJock, it sounds like a known bug which we didn't get to fix yet. :/
<salgado> LaserJock, matsubara is going to find it out for us. :)
<LaserJock> salgado: but it doesn't effect all people? I had a couple other people try and it worked fine for them
<LaserJock> salgado: thanks, btw
<matsubara-lunch> LaserJock: bug 57762
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57762 in launchpad-cal "Repetitive SQL query while generating a calendar." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57762
<LaserJock> matsubara-lunch: interesting, I wonder why some people have problems and others don't, does it only happen when creating a calendar
<matsubara-lunch> LaserJock: no, it actually happens after the calendar creation. I just updated the bug summary
<LaserJock> matsubara-lunch: ok, well I'll leave you guys alone and wait for a fix :-)
<carlos> danilos: ping
* bradb & # lunch
<LaserJock> hmm, can a person email a LP team?
<salgado> LaserJock, only if the team has a contact address set in launchpad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58491 in launchpad-support-tracker "Allow sorting by source package" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58491
<flacoste> salgado: do you have a working pqm-submit for the new bzr
<flacoste> i used bzr branch  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jamesh/bzr-pqm/devel
<salgado> flacoste, I don't know. didn't try to submit any merge after the update to the new bzr
<LaserJock> salgado: thanks
<flacoste> salgado: ok
<flacoste> i get the following error:
<flacoste> devpad.ubuntu.com: forward host lookup failed: Unknown host
<flacoste> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<flacoste> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Unable to connect to SSH host devpad.ubuntu.com:None:
<salgado> flacoste, but matsubara-lunch's been fighting with it today
<salgado> maybe he can help
<salgado> that's weird
<flacoste> i don' t see why it tries devpad.ubuntu.com
<salgado> flacoste, I guess you've tried a grep -r on your .bazaar/ directory?
<salgado> (for devpad.u.c, that is)
* flacoste puts on a brown paper bag
<flacoste> salgado: seems like that my locations.conf was full of crap, it worked with the old one but not with the new one, it is fixed now
<jordi> carlos: sent
<carlos> jordi: cool, thanks
<ddaa> flacoste-lunch: please put a brown paper bag on the launchpad list email I just sent :)
* ddaa needs week-end
* ddaa write  activity report and leaves
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58495 in malone "no way to track dapper-commerical bugs/packages in LP" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58495
* ddaa is now officially on week-end
<Kuhrscher> Hello, the import of katapult's translation to edgy has failed...
<Kuhrscher> Is it necessary to post a bug?
<Kuhrscher> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/58504
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58504 in rosetta "Import of katapult's translation to edgy failed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Kuhrscher> jap
<Kuhrscher> mine ;-)
<matsubara> jordi: could you take a look? ^^
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58504 in rosetta "Import of katapult's translation to edgy failed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58504
<lucasvo> ubugtu is kinda slow :)
<jordi> let me have a look
* jordi makes lp timeout
<salgado> lucasvo, I think it's because the email notifications are not sent at the same time the bug is filed
<mdke> yep, there is like a 5 minute delay from the launchpad side
<salgado> but it may be that it takes longer to reach ubugtu than it takes to reach normal users.  can't tell for sure
<salgado> I mean, ubugtu could process them every five minutes or so
<nixternal> i tell ya, irc rocks ;)
<nixternal> flacoste: so i take it "staging" is just that...the testing site right now...this will get moved over soon?
<flacoste> nixternal: yes it is a testing site
<flacoste> nixternal: it is not determined yet what revision will be rolled out next week
<nixternal> man that is awesome...i just got so used to the old setup, that i never thought about modeling it after malone
<nixternal> awesome job
<flacoste> nixternal: but if it is not next week, it will be in two probably
<flacoste> nixternal: there was actually a bug opened with that suggestion
<nixternal> heh, and obviously my small and unimaginative mind didn't pick it up ;)
<nixternal> so, if i want to provide support, i can use the staging right now, and it will work?  to help out with testing and what not?
<flacoste> nixternal: do you usually use the email interface or the web interface for the support tracker?
<bradb> I suggested renaming staging to try.launchpad.net, which might make things clearer.
<flacoste> bradb: yeah, cool name
<flacoste> nixternal: no, the support you do there will be thrown away the next day
<flacoste> nixternal: it works on a copy of the database and it doesn't send out any email
<flacoste> nixternal: it's really for testing purpose not production use :-)
<nixternal> ahhh...ok..got it
* bradb files bug 58514
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58514 in launchpad "staging.launchpad.net should be renamed to try.launchpad.net" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58514
<nixternal> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58514 in launchpad "staging.launchpad.net should be renamed to try.launchpad.net" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58514
#launchpad 2006-09-02
<theCore> does specifications are only for projects maintainers, or for anyone that have a feature idea to share?
<flacoste> theCore: anyone that have feature idea can and should add a spec
<theCore> flacoste: thanks, that's what I thought
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58526 in rosetta "Missing upstream translations for koffice in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58548 in rosetta "Upstream translations for amarok not imported to Rosetta" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58556 in rosetta "New upstream translations of k3b not imported to Rosetta" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58556
<teolemon> is there anyone here atm involved in rosetta imports ?
<Kuhrscher> I post hundrets of bugs ;-)
<mdke> teolemon: jordi is.
<jordi> hello
<teolemon> hi jordi
<teolemon> sorry for the delay
<teolemon> Mick has uploaded the files for ClamWin
<jordi> no probs!
<teolemon> in the regular project
<jordi> oh, clamwin
<jordi> I was going to get back to you on monday
<teolemon> so you can delete clamwin-fr
<jordi> but if you're here, let's have a look,.
<jordi> can you file a bug against launchpad to get clamwin-fr deleted/deactivated?
<teolemon> ok
<jordi> say you're the person who registered and it's not useful anymore
<teolemon> done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58565 in launchpad "clamwin-fr and foo-cw can be deleted" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58565
<teolemon> jordi, how much time would you say rosetta roughly needs to "digest" the translations?
<jordi> teolemon: dependso n how busy the queue is
<jordi> I'm not sure about now
<jordi> I'll do the import now, sorry I was caught doing other things
<teolemon> ah ok
<jordi> should be pretty quick
<teolemon> i thought it was due to a latency in the system
<jordi> so is upstream moving to rosetta entirely?
<teolemon> just like the mails
<jordi> latency in my brain :)
<teolemon> if it works well yes
<teolemon> mick has said yes as we're still testing translations
<teolemon> it's not in main
<teolemon> it's a branch fro now
<teolemon> for
<teolemon> we'll merge it once it's stable
<teolemon> on the other hand we will be only using rosetta
<jordi> oh wow
<jordi> there are a zillion different templates?
<teolemon> yup we are considering merging them
<jordi> 13, but anyway :)
<teolemon> kleankoder is working on it
<teolemon> unlucky number
<jordi> if it's going to be merged, it's wise to wait until it's done
<teolemon> not in the near future
<jordi> oh
<jordi> righ
<teolemon> i've just emitted the idea yesterday
<teolemon> we're still fighting with on-access scanning
<teolemon> which is a much wanted feature
<teolemon> and we lack coders :-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58579 in rosetta "no kopete translations in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58579
<teolemon> Do guidelines for translators exist, a how-to we could link to ?
<teolemon> i think the brazilian team has made smg
<teolemon> but it's ... in portuguese
<teolemon> Portugues
<teolemon> damn
<teolemon> Portuguese
<teolemon> it was from Og i think
<teolemon> and it's in English
<teolemon> good
<jordi> smg?
<teolemon> what does smg stands for ?
<teolemon> something ?
<jordi> oh, something
<jordi> I had no idea
<jordi> :)
<jordi> teolemon: are there translations already done?
<teolemon> yup
<jordi> if so, they should have been uploaded too
<teolemon> fr_Fr and nl_BE
<jordi> so rosetta can import them
<teolemon> i though each transltor could upload translations afterwards
<teolemon> wait a second
<teolemon> opening #clamwin
<jordi> they can
<jordi> but if we upload them at once now, we will have them in from the very first moment
<jordi> and this will avoid fragmentation
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> Mick doesn't seem to be online right now, i guess we'll have to wait
<jordi> ok
<jordi> I'll probably be away until monday
<teolemon> basically, everything available is here http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/clamwin/branches/i18n/clamwin/po/
<jordi> aha
<teolemon> i sent you and Mick tared files of fr_FR and nl_BE
<teolemon> taredgzed to be precise ;-)
<jordi> got it
<teolemon> in fact i would like to get it done today because I've got a bunch of hyper important things next week for school.
<asabil> hello again
<teolemon> hopefully mick will be back in a couple of hours
<jordi> ok
<asabil> sftp / http sync problem again ?
<asabil> for bzr
<jordi> teolemon: understand this is my weekend, I'll try to get it done today, but I can't promise
<jordi> I need to get food now
<teolemon> sorry
<teolemon> yes
<teolemon> i'm in vacations
<teolemon> i didn't realize
<jordi> lucky ;)
<jordi> don't worry, I'll try my best
<teolemon> re
<nictuku> hi
<nictuku> when trying to upload a crash report of ~15mb, launchpad gives a 500 internal server error message
<mick_home> hi, i'd like to ask that someone (whoever is leading LP) joins openusability.org
<mick_home> I'm having issues being able to figure out this system, and I'm a developer (I'm not an idiot by any means)
<mick_home> also, the restriction for "you must use a lowercase letter as the first letter of a team name" should be taken away
<mick_home> this should be handled on the backend
<mick_home> just always lowercase the input
<mick_home> i just typed in the name of the "driver" - which is "Clamwin-l10n-team" for this particular project, and it didn't like what i typed in... the dropdown says "Clamwin-l10n-team"
<mick_home> my guess is that it displays things w/ something like ucfirst() - but it is looking for a case sensitive word
<nictuku> mick_home, if no one answers you here, I suggest you file a bug to 'launchpad' with your suggestions
<nictuku> though I'm not sure that is the best way to get their attention
<mick_home> it needs a major overhaul in regards to usability IMO
<mick_home> i honestly feel like a moron - since teolemon is telling me where to look for simple things like ACL-type stuff
<BjornT> nictuku: when you got the 500 message, you should have gotten an OOPS id. if you give me that id i can take a look at what's wrong.
<mick_home> well, i wish you guys the best of luck w/ LP
<nictuku> BjornT, I closed the window already, but I don't think I got that. I'll try again
<BjornT> mick_home: right, it's a bit confusing, we have two concepts of name in launchpad. one is a unique identifier, which is useful when you want to uniquely identify something. the other name is a display name, which is a nicer textual representation than what the unique name is.
<mick_home> when i tried to select the dropdown name, i got a popup w/ a search
<BjornT> mick_home: if you have concrete suggestions for how to improve things, i suggest filing bugs for each concrete thing. for more general suggestion, it's probably best to send an email to launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com
<mick_home> which i also found a bit weird :)
<BjornT> hmm, yeah, that's strange :)
<mick_home> nah, i'll harass teolemon w/ those questions
<mick_home> i'll be honest - i have a bunch of concrete examples where I think things could be easier (from a usability point of view)
<mick_home> but I don't have the time to fill out bug reports for each
<mick_home> i have a lot of OSS that i work on already
<mick_home> i'll try to help where i can though
<mick_home> i also don't like the concept of reviewing each upload
<mick_home> i understand the need to check things, but that makes for double the work
<mick_home> most things can be done programatically
<BjornT> mick_home: well, if you do find time, usability suggestions are always welcome.
<BjornT> mick_home: are you talking about uploading po files?
<mick_home> lets say a projects uploads 4 translations, they should be grouped differently than the others -- since if they got 1-4 correct then 5-10 will most likely be ok too
<mick_home> BjornT, yes
<mick_home> in my experience working with translators, people like to see things "now"
<mick_home> in the case of clamwin, we check the translations before they get uploaded
<BjornT> mick_home: ok, i don't know much about how that works. it's something to bring up with carlos, danilos or jordi.
<mick_home> so having them checked again, just makes for more work for you guys (IMO)
* jordi reads backlog
<mick_home> teolemon, if you get a chance (when you talk to jordi) -- can you bring that up ;)
<mick_home> ah - hello jordi 
<mick_home> jordi, i was just talking about the uploads of translations
<jordi> as for checking, this kind of holding the translations normally only happens the first time you upload a file
<jordi> it's done like this for "security" reasons, to avoid random people uploading clamwin translations to rosetta, which you'll learn about 3 months later
<jordi> mick_home: I was telling teolemon that having one template would be so much better than 13 differnt ones
<teolemon> yup i've talked to kleankoder about that
<mick_home> well it is always the same file w/ just that one translation per 
<jordi> SteveA: wow, that was quick :)
<jordi> mick_home, sorry?
<mick_home> nm
<jordi> I didn't get that last bit
<jordi> ok
<jordi> if you guys want, I can upload these 13 templates + files
<mick_home> i need to get back to what i was doing, thanks for the help and good luck w/ LP
<jordi> but it's a pita
<jordi> laters mick
<jordi> telyou tell me what to do. Uploading 13 templatyes will take a while. I'll have to process 39 files
<teolemon> if you have time do it, but if it bothers you on your rest day, don't bother
<teolemon> i'll be able to wait until thurday ;-)
<jordi> I can do it on monday
<jordi> but I stress that having one template is better for everyone: maintainers, translators and... rosetta people :)
<teolemon> yes, definitely. 
<teolemon> I'll harass kleankoder about it
<teolemon> regularly
<teolemon> if he gets online before monday, i'll ask him the time he needs to do it
<teolemon> if it's reasonable, we'll hold things
<jordi> okay
<jordi> if it's too much owrk or won't be done early, we'll do 13 files
<teolemon> a funny fact about ClamWin: most of us run Linux while we work to produce an antivirus to make Windows bearable for ppl ;-)
<teolemon> it's kind of vicious
<jordi> heh
<teolemon> i have to go back to my revisions
<teolemon> have a nice day/evening everybody
<Xmov>    
<Xmov> !!!!!!!
<Keybuk> umm?
* somerville32 is away: Be back on Sunday night
#launchpad 2006-09-03
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58650 in launchpad-bazaar "branch puller should resync when source is reduced" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58650
<mpt> Gooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58670 in malone "Highlight comments from the reporter" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58670
<asabil> hello all
<asabil> anyone here ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58685 in rosetta "Support for subtranslations" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58685
<jamesh> biggest misuse of spec tracker so far: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/internet-sharing
<jml> heh heh
<Burgundavia> jamesh: indeed
<sivang> jamesh: hehe
<sivang> morning
<lifeless> jamesh: wow
* lifeless suspects language barriers
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58651 in ubiquity "Crash on instaling xubuntu insuficient disk?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58651
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> launchpad is borked again ?
<ddaa> asabil: appears to be online to me
<asabil> the bzr sync stuff is broken since yesterday
* ddaa frowns
<ddaa> mh, yeah, it looks like the puller is not running quite as frequently as it should
<ddaa> asabil: it's not apparently the same problem as last week-end
<asabil> oh
<ddaa> unfortunately, I have not been given the privs I need to diagnose the problem
<ddaa> asabil: what's the problematic branch?
<asabil> same as last week
<asabil> wait
<asabil> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jprieur/cocoon/cocoon/
<ddaa> asabil: I see no problem, the sftp branch has 4 revs
<ddaa> same as the http branch
<ddaa> asabil: what is your problem?
<asabil> heh
<asabil> i tought they were out of sync
<ddaa> cool then
<asabil> let me check with the author
<ddaa> asabil: the branch your mentioned last week was ~jprieur/pymsn/cocoon
<ddaa> maybe you are checking the wrong branch?
<asabil> possible :/
<ddaa> that one is also up-to-date
<asabil> okey thank you and sorry for disturbing
<asabil> i am waiting for the author to check
<ddaa> You are welcome.
<ddaa> Say yay to professional 24x7 support ;)
<asabil> yay
<asabil> :)
<asabil> sorry that was in fact a bad url
<ddaa> No problem, I love to prove work the people that blame my work ;) And I guess that after last week's outage the confidence has a bit decreased.
<asabil> :p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58732 in rosetta "Translation of Konversation not imported" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58732
<SteveA> hi
<jenda> Hello
<jenda> I commited revision 11 just now to a branch, but the branches launchpad page still shows only 4 revs (and it's been a loong time since rev 10).
<jenda> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-marketing/+branch/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<jenda> Why is that?
#launchpad 2007-08-27
<thumper> s-x-u: re: xubuntu users team, it could be that the xubuntu users team isn't actually associated with any bugs or specs in Launchpad
<s-x-u> thanks
<s-x-u> about asking a question to a team ?
<thumper> s-x-u: as far as asking questions, I don't think teams are targets
<thumper> you ask questions on projects
<thumper> not teams
<thumper> AFAIK
<s-x-u> ok thanks /// i do not understand the last word im dutch 
<spiv> mpt: no
<thumper> s-x-u: As Far As I Know
<s-x-u> ok thanks
<tj9991> hey everyone, I was hoping that I could contact someone about a translation template taking quite some time to import. I moved my project to a different name which uses the same template three days ago
<tj9991> I can't get any translation done while it is in the queue, and I wanted to know if someone could speed it along, as I already had the previous template approved
<_gpg_> hi
<_gpg_> i aked this question few months ago, but well, I would like to know if Launchpad will be open source in the feature, any one got any related links about this fact please ?
<_gpg_> good night
<spiv> _gpg_: https://launchpad.net/faq
<_gpg_> Sourceforge is open source
<_gpg_> ty for the answer btw, the text didnt change for a while, honeslty i prefere to read "we dont want to open the code and we dont care" rather the to read "Sourceforge"
<_gpg_> see you later
<mpt> _gpg_, as I understand it, the code sourceforge.net runs is quite different from the open-sourced code
<mpt> but anyway, we are actively planning to open the Launchpad code
<mpt> there just isn't a definite date for it.
<ubotu> New bug: #134997 in malone "Clicking "Add a comment" doesn't immediately let me do so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134997
<ubotu> New bug: #134998 in malone "Clicking assignee field's radio button should focus the field" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134998
<ubotu> New bug: #135002 in launchpad-answers ""Ask a question" form doesn't auto-focus the "Summary:" field" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135002
<ubotu> New bug: #135006 in malone ""Also affects distribution/package" doesn't focus distribution menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135006
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #135008 in rosetta ""Languages in Launchpad" page doesn't auto-focus search field" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135008
<ubotu> New bug: #135009 in blueprint "Search field isn't auto-focused on Blueprints front page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135009
<mpt> whoa
<mpt> thumper or jml, tell me about registering branches you're not the author of
<mpt> How often does that happen?
<jml> mpt: I don't know.
<jml> mpt: it's entirely possible.
<mpt> I see that it's possible
<ubotu> New bug: #135010 in launchpad-bazaar "Green links in project cloud aren't explained" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135010
<ubotu> New bug: #135012 in launchpad-bazaar "Search field isn't auto-focused on Code front page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135012
<mpt> e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/+addbranch
<mpt> I was just surprised
<mpt> but I guessed it might be possible, from the awkwardness of the sentence beginning the form for registering your own branch
<mpt> "Register a new Bazaar branch whose author is Matthew Paul Thomas."
<mpt> as if that's not what I'm doing already :-)
<jml> mpt: you mean something different from what I thought you meant.
<jml> I'm not sure if I like this feature.
<mpt> well
<mpt> Is it morally different from getting a Bazaar import of a project?
<mpt> I suppose it makes misattributing branches easy
<spiv> mpt: Well, it seems it has the potential for causing mischief, by allowing random people to attribute arbitrary work to other people.
<ubotu> New bug: #135014 in launchpad-bazaar ""Register a branch" page begins with awkward sentence" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135014
<spiv> It'll still be "owned" by the actual registrant, but the owner can reassign it.
<spiv> So that does seem dangerous.
<ubotu> New bug: #135015 in launchpad "Search field isn't auto-focused on front page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135015
<unimatrix9> translators around?
<ubotu> New bug: #135018 in launchpad "Search field isn't auto-focused on Projects page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135018
<unimatrix9> well thanks ubotu
<unimatrix9> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #135020 in rosetta "Clicking "Add more lines" doesn't auto-focus the newly-expanded field" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135020
* mpt retires, back ~1900 UTC
<gnomefreak> anyone know what the following error means? bzr: ERROR: Selected-file commit of merges is not supported yet: files debian/changelog
<ubotu> New bug: #135022 in launchpad-bazaar "TestCase.run_bzr loads plugins by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135022
<gnomefreak> nevermind it was wrong package :(
<ubotu> New bug: #135026 in launchpad "duplicate pptp projects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135026
<mpathy> Hi there
<mpathy> how can I delete a project I registered in launchpad?
<mpathy> I found no link for that
<jordi_> mpathy: request the project to be hidden via a question.
<pin17931> Hi, import of an external svn repository for the opendental project failed. I was told to ask here for more info. Anyone can help?
<mpathy> jordi: Is it really that... cumbersome?
<mpathy> thats a feature every other platform hast
<mpathy> -t
<jordi> mpathy: apparently "remove" operations are quite complicated, due to the big amount of info the database holds.
<jordi> if a project holds translations, for example, they would be shared across LP for others to benefit from them; removing them would be complicated, and is not yet supported as in "removing". For now, they are hidden.
<jordi> pin17931: with a bit of patience, someone will.
<mpathy> okay
<pin17931> jordi: ok, I'll wait
<gnomefreak> do we have a date for release of PPA?
<seb128> hi
<seb128> carlos, danilos: could one of you look at bug #135051 and comment?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135051 in gcalctool "Dutch upstream translation not included" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135051
<carlos> I will take a look
<seb128> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #135052 in rosetta "assertion failure in POTemplateURL.__init__" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135052
<carlos> seb128: that's no sense
<seb128> carlos: what do you mean?
<carlos> seb128: it's fully translated in Launchpad (at least for Gutsy)
<carlos> and there is just one message that doesn't match what upstream has
<carlos> seb128: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gcalctool/+pots/gcalctool/nl/+translate
<carlos> seb128: and same in Feisty
<seb128> carlos: might be due to the fact that language packs are outdated
<carlos> and Dapper... so I don't really see any problem in gcalctool...
<seb128> Version: 1:7.10+20070803
<carlos> that's not so outdated... but maybe, yes
<seb128> do you know why they are not updated weekly nowadays?
<carlos> because changes on PPA, Martin told me that they will not be updated while he's on out
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> he did an update last week though...
<seb128> is he still updating them daily somewhere?
<carlos> seb128: he's using PPA, he built new packages around 19th this month and told me that was last version until he's back
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<carlos> so either it's blocked on the approval queue
<carlos> or something went wrong and the upload to the archive failed
<seb128> the upload failed most likely
<carlos> will you answer that user?
<seb128> yes
<carlos> ok, thanks
<seb128> I'll talk to him on IRC
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> thank you for looking at it
<carlos> if there is something else that I'm missing, please ping me again
<carlos> np
<seb128> will do
<pin17931> (sorry for asking again:) Hi, import of an external svn repository for the opendental project failed. I was told to ask here for more info. Anyone can help?
<seb128> carlos: do you know when the current translation has been imported?
<carlos> let me check...
<carlos> seb128: it was not imported recently, it's there since, at least, 2007-04-13 (at least translations that changed something in Launchpad)
<carlos> seb128: also, there is another file waiting to be imported
<seb128> carlos: that's weird
<seb128> the upstream translation has been updated in july and august
<seb128> and we uploaded the new versions corresponding
<carlos> seb128: it could be that we already had those translations applied by someone else
<carlos> let me see the mail log...
<carlos> ok
<carlos> seb128: last import in Gutsy
<carlos> was done 11th August
<carlos> and all translations were accepted and applied
<seb128> ok, thanks
<carlos> 367 translations
<seb128> so it's likely due to the outdated language pack
<seb128> and the example he gave me seems to be the only string which has been changed on launchpad
<carlos> so the complain is about changes they did that are not applied?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> we really need to update language pack weekly
<carlos> we were doing it, although the changes to production server of PPA broke that..
<carlos> so don't worry, it's not usual that we get so long to update them
<bluekuja> carlos, is ppa down atm?
<Fujitsu> bluekuja: What gives you that idea?
<bluekuja> Fujitsu, unable to upload
<bluekuja> maybe wrong address
<bluekuja> Fujitsu, works fine for you?
<Fujitsu> Hm, upload.dogfood.launchpad.net:21 is broken, it seems.
<carlos> bluekuja: no, it's not
<bluekuja> Fujitsu, yep
<bluekuja> that's why I cannot upload
<carlos> cprov: ?
* Fujitsu wonders if it's related to the move to production some time in the next few hours.
<cprov> carlos: yes
<carlos> cprov: please, read the last lines
<carlos> seems like upload.dogfood.launchpad.net is now down
<cprov> carlos: I'm checking
<carlos> cprov: thanks
<cprov> carlos: should be back.
<bluekuja> cprov, thanks ;)
<bluekuja> works fine now
<cprov> bluekuja: nop
<carlos> cprov: :-)
<carlos> seb128: btw, I'm not sure whether you know about this new urls: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gcalctool/+imports
<seb128> carlos: no, I didn't know about it, thanks
<seb128> or I looked at something similar some time ago but I'm not familiar with it ;)
<carlos> seb128: so you can see there whether there is something pending to be reviewed, or failed or even already imported (will only note that for three days since it was imported)
<carlos> seb128: it's there only since last week
<seb128> you had an import queue similar to that some time ago no?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> we have such queue
<carlos> but with everything mixed
<seb128> k, so that's probably what I looked at previously
<seb128> right
<carlos> seb128: you even have https://translations.launchpad.net/people/+me/+imports now
<seb128> k
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later!
<seb128> enjoy your lunch
<soren> Recently, there's been a few bugs on my bug list that I can't remember seeing there before, and I can't figure out why they're there. E.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/14911 .  I may be a subscriber (or reporter, actually) of one of the duplicate bugs, but I can't unsubscribe from this one (and hence make it go away from my bug list).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 14911 in firefox "Flash plugin problem with ARGB visuals causes crash" [Medium,In progress]   - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<soren> I'm not listed in the list of subscribers, by the way.
<kiko> soren, let me check.
<kiko> soren, what's your launchpad username, and what's the URL of the buglist page you are looking at?
<soren> username: shawarma
<soren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~shawarma
<kiko> soren, ah, the reason is that we now include bugs which you have /commented on/ in that default listing
<seb128> that's not cool
<kiko> I think that would be worth being customizable (what your default parameters for your bugs homepage was)
<soren> kiko: I might actually find that useful.. I'd like to be able to remove it from the list if I don't care anymore.... which I don't :)
<kiko> but I haven't considered it yet
<seb128> having an option would be nice
<seb128> people tend to open bugs on wrong packages
<seb128> and I don't want to have those bugs on my list just because I reassign and add a comment ;)
<kiko> soren, the question is -- are you not actually interested in +subscribedbugs or +assignedbugs or +reportedbugs?
<kiko> sabe for seb128 
<kiko> same 
<soren> kiko: Good point.
<soren> kiko: So the default page is the union of assigned, commented on and reported bugs?
<soren> (or thereabouts)
<kiko> I believe it also include bugs reported
<soren> Er... and subscribed bugs.
<kiko> wow, I did even worse than you. :)
<soren> \o/
<soren> Hmm... That might not actually be completely braindead :)
<soren> That could be useful at some point.
<soren> I've just gotten used to the main bug list page is the one I want and suddenly it wasn't anymore :)
<ubotu> New bug: #135061 in rosetta "Restricted manager translations not in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135061
<kiko> yeah, which is why I'm asking whether it should be customizable or.. something else.
<soren> For me, subscribed bugs would be a saner default.
<kiko> directly subscribed bugs
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> matsubara, I just filed a bug for https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2007-08-26/B1248 which showed up this weekend
<kiko> (so you don't have to :)
<matsubara> thanks kiko 
<shirish>  hi all, how do I link the upstream bug-report in the new interface?
<ubotu> New bug: #135064 in launchpad "RenamedView dies when raising NotFound" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135064
<shirish> anybody, reported a bug in launchpad as well as in GNOME, now wanna track the GNOME bug-tracker, any ideas?
<Hobbsee> shirish: doesnt look possible anymore, or kde.
<Hobbsee> what a pain.
<shirish> Hobbsee: thanx for the reply :(
* Hobbsee would assume you just file it under ubuntu, and use teh url field as a workaround.
<shirish> Hobbsee: for e.g. I made this bug-report https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwget2/+bug/135065 & made up-stream bug report at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=470696 now how do I join the 2?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135065 in gwget2 "use binary prefix instead of decimal SI prefix" [Undecided,New]  
<Hobbsee> shirish: no idea.  i dont work on launchpad.
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok cool, thanx
<Fujitsu> shirish: You do the sane thing... `Also affects: Project'
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: not if the project isnt listed in launchpad, it seems.
<shirish> Fujitsu: GNOME isn't listed in projects I'm afraid :(
<Fujitsu> Right, you create the project.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you shouldnt have to, for a registered upstream bugtracker.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i'm sure we didnt used to
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It has been like that for at least a year... probably a lot longer.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you'd still be able to put in the upstream URL iirc
<Fujitsu> You need a project to link it to first.
<Hobbsee> oh, so it does
<Hobbsee> what a pain
<Hobbsee> that's why i end up filing everything KDE under kdebase.
<Hobbsee> until i created the bzr dirs
<Fujitsu> I think there's a bug targetted to 1.1.9 to make project registration trivial.
<Hobbsee> i dont see why it cant say "i have a URL to the upstream tracker here, track this"
<Fujitsu> Because it needs to know what upstream is...
<Hobbsee> call it " KDE bug tracker"
<Fujitsu> No, that's a bug tracker, not an upstream.
<Hobbsee> well, you can select that, still without knowing the project.  or it can just parse the URL.
<Hobbsee> which wouldnt be hard, as it already has a list of all the registered bugtrackers.
<Fujitsu> Bug trackers do not have a one-to-one mapping with projects.
<shirish> Fujitsu: I need to tell it that I've already a filed a bug in the upstream bug-tracker
<Fujitsu> shirish: Right, so you need to create a gwget(2) project.
<shirish> Fujitsu: even if I use https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/projects/+new there is nothing about where the upstream bug-tracker
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: indeed, but one would only need to know which bugtracker it was referring to
<Fujitsu> shirish: projects aren't linked to bug trackers initially...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: rather than what package under what bugtracker
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: No, one needs to know which project it points to, in order to have some context.
<Hobbsee> oh, hmmm.
<Fujitsu> (yes, I'm defending LP's way of doing things... I never thought I'd see the day)
* Hobbsee thought that the context came from the project in ubuntu, actually)
<Fujitsu> LP doesn't have an `upstream from Ubuntu' idea, it has the idea of separate tasks for distributions, upstream projects, and they're not related.
<Hobbsee> ah, true
<Hobbsee> how useful
<Hobbsee> you know, i would have thought that the fact that they were listed on the same bug did make them rather related...or at least *should* make them rather related...
<Fujitsu> The only way they're related is that hitting `Also affects' will often give a sane default if links have already been created.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<shirish> Fujitsu: for name its giving me an error 
<shirish>  Invalid name 'gwget(2)'. Names must start with a letter or number and be lowercase. The characters +, - and . are also allowed after the first character.            
<Hobbsee> shirish: read what you pasted again.
<Hobbsee> shirish: and then think on it.
<shirish> ah, the () are not allowed as its not told
<Hobbsee> correct!
* Hobbsee should have thought up a sarcastic answer for that, she's sure.
<shirish> lol
<Hobbsee> the whole "stupid questions deserve stupid answers" thing.
<shirish> Hobbsee: agreed
<Hobbsee> shirish: dont worry.  you're the third candidate for the stupidity award for the week :)
<Hobbsee> shirish: but the other two are beating you
<shirish> Hobbsee: ah saddened rofl
<Hobbsee> shirish: the winner will probably get me hitting them over the head with a shovel.
<shirish> I can picture that pretty realistically too ;)
<shirish> Fujitsu: now we have 2 projects https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwget2/ and https://edge.launchpad.net/gwget/ 
<Fujitsu> shirish: The former isn't a project.
<shirish> Hobbsee: I may still win the award 
<Hobbsee> shirish: you havent asked who checks the bugs of $a particular launchpad team, yet.
<Hobbsee> shirish: and you havent asked how to do something, done the complete opposite, and then bitched about it not working.
<shirish> Hobbsee: I'm trying, bear with me please
<Hobbsee> shirish: so no, you're not winning.
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> hint:  you dont *want* to win
<shirish> Hobbsee: I have seen your pic., hence even being 'hit' by you in any way would be a nice win (wink, wink) ;)
<shirish> Fujitsu: back to where we were, now what is to be done?
<Hobbsee> shirish: then remind me to hit you with a *very* large piece of concrete.
<Fujitsu> shirish: Er, on the bug... `Also affects: Project', select project, enter URL, ..., PROFIT!
<shirish> Hobbsee: with pleasure 
<Hobbsee> shirish: i told keybuk this.  it wouldnt be pleasurable.  it would be a large piece of concrete, to the head, repeatedly.
<Hobbsee> shirish: you'd end up on the floor, with lots of blood pouring out of your head.
<Hobbsee> and in lots of pain
* Fujitsu prepares his nice metal spiky hammer thing.
<Hobbsee> still, if that appeals....
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: excellent!
<shirish> Hobbsee: bliss at last, then atleast wouldn't have to sit & see how to report stuff 'upstream' rofl
<Hobbsee> shirish: i didnt know you wanted to be dead.  i'll have to remember that.
<shirish> Fujitsu: Hobbsee: finally done the deed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwget/+bug/135065
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135065 in gwget2 "use binary prefix instead of decimal SI prefix" [Undecided,New]  
<shirish> Hobbsee: always a pleasure to talk/banter with you
<shirish> Fujitsu: thank you for your help
* Fujitsu sighs.
<shirish> guys can somebody help me with framing this bug-report https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwget/+bug/134960 (not a native English speaker) 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134960 in gwget2 "progess with decimal increment as well" [Undecided,New]  
<shirish> not sure if 'decimal increment' is the right term/word or not
<Fujitsu> shirish: I think it should be incremental, 19.0001%, 19.0002%.
<Fujitsu> Come to think of it, it could probably be 19.00000[12] %...
<shirish> Fujitsu: true, but I was trying so its better than now, with two decimal places after . which should be enough unless one is doing something like 20-30 GiB on a slow connection. Of course this is an assumption/presumption. 
<Hobbsee> shirish: didnt you know, though...girls dont exist on the intarweb - so that cant be my picture.
<Hobbsee> !girls | shirish 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !girl | shirish 
<ubotu> shirish: Girls dont exist on the internet.  See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27
<shirish> Hobbsee: will have to read that for sure :)
<Hobbsee> indeed.
* Odd_Bloke never quite groks that Hobbsee is a girl.  I always imagine her as more of a cartoon tiger... :p
<Hobbsee> Odd_Bloke: green alien.
<Hobbsee> Odd_Bloke: like the link says, girls dont exist on the intarweb.
<shirish> Hobbsee: honestly, wouldn't know what to call that.
<Hobbsee> hm?
<shirish> Hobbsee: I know my cousin sister uses gtalk & orkut all the time
<shirish> Hobbsee: as well as couple of women whom I know and are hot, so that would be extreme to say
<shirish> Hobbsee: what I would say is the anonymity of the net gives people to fake whatever one wants to
<shirish> Hobbsee: for all you know, I could be a 15 yr. old kid or a  50-yr. old desperate guy, who knows what or who is true for sure
<Hobbsee> this is, of course true.
<Hobbsee> this is why people often use aliases, at least until they're well into the community
<shirish> Hobbsee: true, and again being well into the community doesn't make things right overnight
<Hobbsee> of course not
<Hobbsee> i still have people like you talking to me.
<Hobbsee> and wanting me to bash them up.
* Hobbsee didnt come to ubuntu looking for a boyfriend, incidently.
* Hobbsee doesnt particularly like people assuming that she wants one, just due to any pictures she has online.
* shirish also didn't come to ubuntu looking for a girlfriend, also
<shirish> Hobbsee: but if I like somebody's picture, is that a bad thing? for e.g. if you liked I don't know 'somebody who looks like Brad Pitt' would you talk with him or not?
<shirish> of course this is all virtual
<Hobbsee> shirish: depends.  do you go up to random guys on the net and start talking to them in the same way as you would a girl who you didnt know, also on the net?
<Hobbsee> shirish: also, i may like their picture, but i wouldnt take it for granted that htey'd actually want me, unless they indicated that.
<shirish> Hobbsee: again depends, I have made some very good friends on the net, with whom I share a lot
<shirish> Hobbsee: of course, I'm not saying either way
<shirish> Hobbsee: another thing, while you think of the whole 'woman' angle on this, think of coming from a certain 'nation' & people have similar reactions. 
<Hobbsee> huh?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure of what you're meaning
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok, I'll try to tell you what I mean
<kiko> Hobbsee, shirish: doesn't look possible anymore? what do you mean?
<shirish> Hobbsee: I come from East Asia, India, and there are a few upstream projects where I try to give comments, do stuff, whatever and even after few months have passed, got accepted in the community
<Hobbsee> kiko: it's very difficult ot figuer where to add an upstream link to a project
<Hobbsee> kiko: as in, a bug report upstream to connect to a bug report on launchpad
<kiko> Hobbsee, you mean "also affects upstream"?
<Hobbsee> kiko: what was that,yes
<kiko> we could have
<kiko> link to remote bug
<shirish> the moment I say I come from 'India', I get the same silent treatment as said in that report, or some kind of abuse for all 'outsourcing' and what not. 
<kiko> but it's hard to design right because the upstream might use launchpad
<Hobbsee> kiko: this is true
<Hobbsee> shirish: yeah, true.  
* Hobbsee wont make a remark about telemarketers.
<kiko> Hobbsee, it might be easier if we said "Add a task"
<kiko> but nobody lets me say that word
<shirish> Hobbsee: see 
<Hobbsee> kiko: still confusing as to what it acutally means.
<Hobbsee> shirish: true, i see your point
<kiko> Hobbsee, well, we could explain what tasks were, and it'd be the only explanation necessary
<kiko> i.e. nobody knew what wikiwords were before we explained them either.
* Hobbsee still dosent know what they are
<shirish> Hobbsee: and I think that is partly the reason why also there isn't much activity from developing countries as in developing stuff upstream. 
<Hobbsee> shirish: possible
<kiko> Hobbsee, wikiwords? :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: yes
<shirish> Hobbsee: I'm part of a LUG here, who's has been trying to promote Ubuntu and make people aware of IRC and stuff like that, apart from their own insecurities, I do hear stuff about this also
<kiko> Hobbsee, or "bug attachments". my point is that there are certain things you learn and then end up taking for granted.
<shirish> kiko: wikiwords I guess like FriendlyAlien if I'm not wrong
<Hobbsee> kiko: true
<pin17931> Hi, import of an external svn repository for the opendental project failed. I was told to ask here for more info. Anyone can help?
<Hobbsee> kiko: but based on the fact htat i *still* get confused on this stuff each time...it eihter means i'm clueless on this area of LP, or it's just confusing.
<shirish> Hobbsee: another thing I have been wanting to chew, just like Fedora has Fedora Ambassador for promotion of their project, does Ubuntu have something?
<shirish> Hobbsee: chew/chew on
<Hobbsee> shirish: probably ask the marketing team.  (#ubuntu-marketing)
<shirish> Hobbsee: thanx
<shirish> Hobbsee: sorry for blubbering on that, don't think you wanted to hear that story
<Hobbsee> it's ok
<shirish> Hobbsee: take care
* shirish out 
* carlos -> out 
<carlos> cheers
<gnomefreak> is LP bzr having issues for anyone else?
<kiko> not that I know of
<RainCT> hi
<RainCT> is it possible to remove revision from a Bazaar branch in Launchpad?
<LaserJock> kiko: available?
<kiko> LaserJock, me!
<kiko> RainCT, uncommit and push again
<LaserJock> kiko: ok, the bug contact thing
<LaserJock> in a number of teams I'm involved with we fairly regularly change bug contacts
<LaserJock> it's not an every-day thing by any means
<kiko> LaserJock, so, hang on I'm on the phone with tom
<LaserJock> np
<ircleuser> I have an administrative need with our Launchpad project
<ircleuser> Is there anyone here that can help?
<kiko> ircleuser, yes, give me a moment.
<ircleuser> ok, thanks
<pparks> Kiko, I work with ircleuser as well and am available if you have any question regarding our account.
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so LaserJock first
<kiko> LaserJock, how many teams are we talking about?
<LaserJock> sorry, was afk
<LaserJock> well, there is edubuntu-bugs (I'm not admin) and motuscience (admin) and ubuntu-tex (admin)
<kiko> is that all?
<LaserJock> those are the ones that I'd be changing bug contacts on
<kiko> I'll make you an admin of edubuntu-bugs
<LaserJock> well, but my question is a bit more fundamental
<LaserJock> with edubuntu-bugs I should be admin anyway
<kiko> I'm failing to see fundamentals if that's the case :)
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> team admins can do pretty much anything
<LaserJock> I personally feel ok with letting people set bug contacts
<LaserJock> but I'm not so crazy about letting them approve members
<LaserJock> for instance
<LaserJock> I can understand for the bigger teams like bugsquad and ubuntu-memebers
<LaserJock> where things can get crazy
<kiko> I think limiting both things to team admins is not unreasonable, and I challenge you to find a case where a non-admin would need to set a bug contact without asking an admin for permission first.
<LaserJock> heh, I used to have people do that all the time
<LaserJock> especially with motuscience and ubuntu-tex
<LaserJock> when it's a team of developers or something, there's no reason to not trust your team
<LaserJock> it sets a big "us vs them" thing
<LaserJock> granted, bug contact is fairly trivial
<LaserJock> but I don't know what else you guys are going to do in the future, you know
<kiko> so
<kiko> the rationale for this, LaserJock, was
<kiko> setting a bug contact can cause a /lot/ of mail to be received
<kiko> so it should not be generally available
<kiko> it's not too much overhead to contact a team admin if you need this done.
<kiko> we did not constrain subscribing the team to a bug by means of the same rationale (it's only one item generating mail)
<kiko> there isn't really a fundamental principle here -- the policy is what causes the least harm and inconvenience simultaneously
<kiko> and in this case this was the call made
<kiko> if you can find concrete situations in which the current implementation causes significant harm and inconvenience, then we can reconsider
<kiko> but so far I haven't seen convincing evidence :)
<LaserJock> well, me neither
<LaserJock> I was more thinking that it would be good to give team admins some flexibility
<kiko> LaserJock, in customizing the team policies? we have tried as a policy to avoid customizability unless really necessary
<kiko> it increases the support and documentation overhead a lot
<LaserJock> kiko: hmm, that make some sense
<LaserJock> but I would think people would also find it sort of a turnoff
<LaserJock> they have this service, but they can't customize it to suit their needs
<LaserJock> but you're right about overhead
<kiko> it makes the system harder to explain -- you need to ask the user "Do your team have option X enabled?"
<LaserJock> yes, I write documentation too, I have an appreciation for that ;-)
<kiko> if there was a significant drawback in not allowing it to be optional then I'd consider an option
<kiko> no pun intended :)
<kiko> but in general I prefer it when options model something concretely different in the real world
<kiko> than a flag you set to work around something.
<kiko> anyway, next up!
<kiko> pparks, how may I help?
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> kiko: thanks for the chat :-)
<kiko> LaserJock, it's always a pleasure to chat with someone so reasonable
<LaserJock> pfft
<LaserJock> I can be as stubborn as the next person
<LaserJock> but I do *try*
<kiko> you try to be stubborn?
* kiko nudges pparks 
<LaserJock> no ;p , I try to be reasonable
<LaserJock> kiko: I just sent a followup to the list, just to wrap the discussion up
<LaserJock> in case somebody searches for it in the future
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> thanks so much
<pparks> Sorry was in a team discussion
<pparks> Are you ready for us to ask you a couple questions
<kiko> pparks, sure I am.
<pparks> We are the team that's responsible for the HPLIP page.
<dwelch91> https://launchpad.net/hplip
<dwelch91> The person who set up the page has left the company and we need access.
<dwelch91> he was the only admin
<dwelch91> (sorry, pparks' laptop ran out of battery)
<pparks> Okay have power again
<pparks> Sorry about that
<kiko> dwelch91, pparks: okay, that happens.
<kiko> pparks, can I suggest you create a team to manage that page, and I'll do the necessary reassignment?
<dwelch91> can we be added as admins or reset the project?
<kiko> by using a team you'll be able to delegate control of the project more flexibly
<dwelch91> ok, what are the steps?
<pparks> Do you have a link as well
<kiko> dwelch91, pparks: to create a team: launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<kiko> you can create it and add as many members and admins as you like
<pparks> ok
<kiko> once that's done just tell me the name of the team and I'll reassign.
<pparks> Doing that right now
<pparks> Team with hplip is already taken
<dwelch91> We created a team named "hplip-team"
<LaserJock> pparks: is Aaron Albright the guy that left?
<dwelch91> how do we hook this up to the hplip project?
<dwelch91> yes
<dwelch91> he must have created the "hplip" team as well
<LaserJock> it looks like he created the hplip team
<dwelch91> he needs to be removed from the project
<kiko> I'll sort it out.
<dwelch91> or team, etc
<LaserJock> so maybe kiko can just make you guys admins for hplip
<dwelch91> that would be fine
<dwelch91> i don't think pparks has a lp.net acct, but i di
<dwelch91> do
<dwelch91> "dwelch91"
<dwelch91> on a related topic, is it possible to purge the "answers" section of the project?
<kiko> dwelch91, meaning you wouldn't want to allow people to post questions to your team?
<dwelch91> no, we want to get rid of all the old stuff that aaron had done in there - get a fresh start - we are moving our support from sf.net to lp.net
<kiko> dwelch91, that's awesome to hear. I see now -- by purge you mean "do away with old questions", I imagine?
<dwelch91> yes
<dwelch91> its not a huge deal, but it would be nice to start with a "clean slate"
<kiko> dwelch91, okay, so you're now an administrator of https://launchpad.net/~hplip 
<dwelch91> great, thanks
<dwelch91> 1 more question - 
<kiko> dwelch91, as an admin you can add or remove people from that team by visiting https://launchpad.net/~hplip/+members
<dwelch91> i reviewed your terms of service...
<kiko> I imagine one thing you'll want to do is remove Aaron from that team (I didn't do it)
<kiko> I also made ~hplip (the team) own hplip (the project)
<dwelch91> do you have the same restriction as sf.net on only allowing FOSS s/w in the project download areas?
<dwelch91> great, thanks
<kiko> as you can review at https://launchpad.net/hplip/
<dwelch91> i will shortly
<kiko> dwelch91, I'll arrange with mthaddon to delete the superfluous hplip-team now that we've established that ~hplip is what we all wanted.
<dwelch91> ok, good
<kiko> dwelch91, I'm not sure we have the same restriction on the download area; it's a good question. 
<kiko> dwelch91, if you post a question to answers.launchpad.net/launchpad I'll make sure it gets answered.
<dwelch91> We are going to be needing to host some proprietary plugins into our FOSS driver...
<dwelch91> the overall project is FOSS, but in order to support some of our devices, we have to ship some closed source .so files.
<kiko> dwelch91, I see what you mean. well, just give me a URL to the question and I'll get it answered
<dwelch91> we can't do that on sf.net, and are hoping we can on lp.net
<dwelch91> URL to the question?
<pparks> I got to run
<kiko> <kiko> dwelch91, if you post a question to answers.launchpad.net/launchpad I'll make sure it gets answered.
<dwelch91> oh, ok
<kiko> I was referring to that
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> dwelch91, one last question
<dwelch91> ga
<kiko> ~hplip is currently owned by aaron
<kiko> should I reassign to you or someone else?
<dwelch91> he needs to be removed from the prj completely (replace w/me i guess)
<dwelch91> "dwelch91"
<kiko> the owner is the same as a project administrator in all regards except for the fact that he can't be demoted
<kiko> okay, I'll fix that up.
<dwelch91> thanks
<kiko> done
<kiko> dwelch91, by the way,
<kiko> dwelch91, you'll probably want to change the contact email address for that team (which is currently set to aaron's email)
<dwelch91> ok, will do
<kiko> dwelch91, if you need any explanation of how that works just ask.
<dwelch91> i will give it a try 1st
<kiko> sure thing
<dwelch91> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/12319
<kiko> thanks.
<dwelch91> kiko, thanks for all your help
<kiko> dwelch91, you're welcome; just ask if you need any guidance
<ubotu> New bug: #135153 in malone "xsane segfaults" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135153
<mpt> ok, the person Bugs advanced search page is getting out of hand
<mpt> 407 milestones listed
<kiko> mpt, I asked BjornT to work on that and he blew me off!
<LaserJock> yeah, I agree it is getting more difficult to find what you want
<kiko> oh, that was tags. I'm confused. :)
<kiko> mpt, we should probably omit milestones from that view.
<mpt> kiko, and what would be the replacement way of making them searchable?
<mpt> Let's say I want to return bugs assigned to me that are targeted to any of Launchpad 1.1.9, Launchpad Bugs 1.1.9, Launchpad Translations 1.1.9, or Soyuz 1.1.9
<kiko> mpt, is that really necessary for the person view?
<kiko> why don't you just visit the milestone pages?
<kiko> (which is what I do)
<BjornT> kiko, mpt: we should dislay on the relevant milestones (i.e., only milestones included in the bug listing)
<mpt> You're suggesting I should visit four separate milestone pages?
* kblin sighs
<mpt> BjornT, that would be good.
<mpt> And the same for tags, as kiko suggested.
<kiko> right
<mpt> At least, it would be a good start
#launchpad 2007-08-28
<ubotu> New bug: #135163 in soyuz "buildd-sequencer currently uses "external" version of twisted, rather than the RF version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135163
<LaserJock> on a regular advanced search, ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1 for instance, do only active milestones show up?
<mpt> BjornT, but that would prevent me from constructing searches involving milestones for which no bugs have been assigned to me *yet*, even when I fully expect such bugs to be assigned to me in the coming weeks.
<kblin> uh, where's the "define launchpad usage" link hiding? I knew there was a page like that...
<mpt> kblin, "Change details"
<kblin> thanks :)
<mpt> BjornT, I foresee a text field that accepts whitespace-separated values.
<mpt> Maybe once SuggestionSearchControl is sorted out, it can be subclassed to a type that accepts multiple values
<mpt> which can then be used for tags (searching or applying) and milestones (searching)
<gnomefreak> have you release PPA yet?
<kiko> gnomefreak, no, one of the builders has refused to submit to IS pounding it on the head
<kiko> and because it's a UK bank holiday we are going to have to wait until tomorrow
<kiko> but it's nearly there -- pretty simple to finish off now
<gnomefreak> kiko: ok cool :) i get day of rest
<synic> hey... I've got a project on launchpad that's set not to use launchpad as the bug tracker
<synic> how do I change this?
<kiko> synic, Change details.
<kiko> mpt, sounds like your change has made you popular. :)
<mpt> hmmmmm
<mpt> Hard to tell whether it's because it's changed, or because it's wrong
<mpt> I would prefer "Project details"
<mpt> but "Project" isn't a verb (at least, not in this sense)
<mpt> But really, I think those controls would make more sense on the Bugs page, the Translations page, the Answers page, etc
<kiko> I'm thinking about that
<mpt> We have something similar for non-maintainers for translations already
<mpt> (thanks to the "Rosetta setup sucks" bender I went on last year)
<mpt> e.g. https://translations.launchpad.net/firefox
<reacocard> hey, is there any reason why my code browser is broken for celerius? http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~celerius-devel/celerius/trunk/changes
<reacocard> it works fine elsewhere
<synic> kiko: where?  I don't see a change details
<superm1> kiko, tomorrow eh?
* superm1 gets excited tomorrow :)
<mpt> synic, are you on "Overview"?
<reacocard> synic: main page for the project, left sidebar right at the top, then about halfway down that page
<kiko> superm1, well, we hope. :)
<synic> hrmm.
<synic> yeah, I don't see it.
<superm1> kiko, i was curious, since everything is dput to them, can you also ftp to them to mirror?
<kiko> reacocard, sounds like a bug for mwh!
<synic> maybe it's not owned by me or something
<kiko> superm1, you can definitely ftp to them -- it's how dput works.
<kiko> synic, what's the project name?
<superm1> ftp from them though?
<superm1> to mirror them elsewhere, is the purpose
<kiko> superm1, I think it's just http for now
<reacocard> kiko: hehe, ok, not a big deal right now, just wanted to know
<mpt> synic, are you logged in?
<kiko> reacocard, I'll email him.
<synic> kiko: exaile
<reacocard> kiko: thanks
<superm1> i need to have a signed Release, so i was looking for the best way to still be able to use them for building, and then ftp or wget the site, sign the release etc until you guys had the signed Release in
<mpt> synic, it should be right between "Actions" and "Change branding"
<synic> mpt: yeah.
<synic> yeah, it's definitely not there.  Hrmm.
<reacocard> driver is not assigned though I note
<kiko> superm1, I guess you could wget it and then re-sign.
<mpt> synic, ah, that's because you're not the registrar
<mpt> and nor are you a driver of the project
<synic> how do I become one?
<superm1> kiko, yea that was the plan for now.
<mpt> synic, are you one of the project's developers?
<synic> yeah.  I'm the lead.
<mpt> synic, ok, please ask at <http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad>, with a link or two to show who you are, and the project can be reassigned to you
<mpt> Unless kiko can help you out right now
<kiko> I can indeed
<mpt> yay
<synic> alright, what kind of links do you need?
<kiko> synic, just your launchpad user page would be a good start. :)
<synic> https://launchpad.net/~arolsen
<kiko> synic, is there a group of people working on exaile, or is it a one-man project?
<synic> there are three developers with svn access
<synic> reacocard is one of them
<kiko> gotcha
<kiko> synic, you can either manage the project yourself, or you can create a team and delegate ownership of the project to the team. I'm not sure what your actual "management" structure looks like -- you tell me.
<synic> hrmm, I'm not sure what's involved with either one.  Maybe the team idea would be best
<kiko> synic, in practical terms, the project owner can edit the details of the project itself, and delegate responsibilities such as the bug contact, the answer contact, etc.
<kiko> you want to avoid it bottlenecking on you if you are unlikely to pay timely attention to your project community's requests
<kiko> if that's not the case you'll do fine to own the project yourself
<reacocard> still need a team for commit access though don't you?
<kiko> reacocard, if you're using a team bzr branch, yes, you do.
<kiko> reacocard, synic: I am happy to do whatever changes you'd need to get the project set up -- just let me know what you'd prefer, or ask me if you are unsure about anything.
<reacocard> synic: so maybe just assing exaile to yourself for now, but make an exaile-devel team for bzr and whatever else we all need access to
<reacocard> assinging*
<reacocard> assigning*
<synic> ok.  Sounds good.  I'm trying to figure out where I create teams
<kiko> synic, launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<synic> kiko: ok.  Just reassign it to me then.
<kiko> synic, I've reassigned the project to you now.
<synic> cool
<kiko> I'd suggest a) fixing the typo on the front page <wink> b) adding branding if you have icons premade c) changing the LP usage definitions at https://launchpad.net/exaile/+edit
<kiko> synic, if you want to migrate your trunk series to bzr, create the branch and then just update the source details at https://launchpad.net/exaile/trunk
<kiko> synic, you should consider setting bug and answer contacts unless you want to be the direct recipient of bugs and questions filed.
<reacocard> oh wow its already in there? sweet
<kiko> I'm going to stop flooding this channel now!
<reacocard> hehe
<kiko> why am I the top contributor to exaile again? :)
<reacocard> because we aren't on there yet :)
<kiko> heh
<synic> hrmm, how do I change the svn url?
<kiko> synic, in https://launchpad.net/exaile/trunk
<kiko> Edit Source
<synic> Don't see edit source
<synic> "The source details for this series are locked and can only be modified by vcs-imports members and Launchpad administrators."
<reacocard> kiko: driver for exaile itself is still unassinged...
<reacocard> icons look good though synic :)
<kiko> synic, okay, that's right -- you already have an import going.
<kiko> synic, please add a question here: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar -- stating you want to move to using your team branch as your trunk.
<kiko> they will do the necessary unlinking and updating tomorrow
<synic> ok.
<kiko-zzz> reacocard, synic can update the drivers and roles himself now.
<reacocard> kiko-zzz: ok
<kiko-zzz> I need to go catch some zs around here
<reacocard> I see that
<kiko-zzz> but i'll be back soon
<reacocard> sleep well
<kiko-zzz> thanks -- take care and welcome 
<justinwray> What is the deal with PPA?  Is it released into Launchpad, or still only active in Dogfood?  There is obviously a link in Launchpad, but all of the documentation is still for Dogfood, even the upload address, and it doesn't seem to be building on the PPA within Launchpad.
<superm1> justinwray, it's not active in production yet
<superm1> target date is tomorrow
<justinwray> superm1: Okay, that explains why it is not building.  Intresting, I heard the release date was this past Wensday, but I
<justinwray> ve been busy and havn't keep up.
<superm1> you were able to dput to the normal URL?
<superm1> to ppa.launchpad.net?
<justinwray> superm1: No, I couldn't dput, it failed to resolve.
<superm1> ah okay same for me
<superm1> just making sure :)
<justinwray> I did however, just follow the directions and push to dogfood, because I do have a link within my "Overview" for the PPA.
<superm1> well if your not in the PPA beta, dogfood doesn't work
<superm1> you can push there, but it doesnt do anything for you
<ubotu> New bug: #135186 in soyuz "Missing plural on PPA package when no packages are present" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135186
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt 
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<thumper> lifeless: review meeting in 5m?
<lifeless> yeth
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> BjornT: ping
<spiv> pong
<lifeless> == Agenda ==
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status
<lifeless>  * New reviewer nominations
<lifeless>  * coll Rall
<thumper> here
<spiv> here...
* spiv wonders if we'll have a "lol call"...
<lifeless> is BjornT at the API sprint ?
<thumper> jamesh is
<thumper> not sure about BjornT
<thumper> lifeless: yes he is
<lifeless> == Next meeting ==
<lifeless> 2007-09-04 at 0600 UTC
<thumper> ok
<lifeless> == Queue status ==
<lifeless> 12 open reviews, 7 over target
<lifeless> I'm no longer the culprit
* thumper notices one is unallocated
<spiv> thumper: funny that you'd notice that one ;)
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> I haven't allocated today
<lifeless> forgot jamesh would be busier this week - I was getting slack.
* lifeless will allocate post meeting
<lifeless> any comments about this?
<lifeless> spiv: you have one
* thumper has nothing else to say about this
<spiv> Mine will be done shortly.
<lifeless> so just slackness then ?
<spiv> yeah.
<lifeless> https://launchpad.canonical.com/ReviewerMeeting20070822
<lifeless> new reviewer nominates
<lifeless> *nominations*
<lifeless> Barry asks for feedback from us about the nominations - size of the new mentees
<lifeless> I think 5 is fine, thats one per 2 reviewers
<spiv> I agree.
<thumper> didn't nominations need a seconder last time?
<lifeless> less than 1 per
<thumper> I think 5 is fine
<lifeless> we're not nominating, we're deciding if we can swallow 5. 
* thumper was just pondering process
<spiv> There should be ample manpower to mentor 5.
<lifeless> thumper: I asked for seconders because I figured without two advocates people probably were not ready
<lifeless> thumper: perhaps we should mention this?
<lifeless> I have no feeling for sinzui or intellitronica's readiness
<thumper> lifeless: yes, as two items, 5 is fine and mention the seconding thing
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless>  * other business ?
<thumper> not from me
<spiv> nor me
<lifeless> thanks for meeting
<Hobbsee> guys, did you put in bug status control this release?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Not as far as I know...
<Hobbsee> right, cool
<ubotu> New bug: #135235 in launchpad "Bug submit form text box should use courier font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135235
<kblin> so, with launchpad being closed source, what's the procedure to get a bug fixed? sending pizza vouchers? :)
<Hobbsee> kblin: file bug.  wait.  usually
<kblin> Hobbsee: there's already a bug for it..
<kblin> bug 78395 is the one I'm interested in :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78395 in malone "Support Google Code's issue tracker" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78395 - Assigned to Graham Binns (gmb)
* gmb wishes ubotu wouldnt' do that
<gmb> s/t'/'t
<kblin> gmb: I see there's a couple of other high-priority bugs on your list, though.. :)
<gmb> Oh, yeah :D
<kblin> gmb: Ok, just to let you know, there's another project interested in the google code issue tracker support. I just don't want to post another "me too" entry on that bug
<gmb> kblin: I'll bear it in mind.
* Hobbsee idly wishes confirmed and incomplete were different colours
<jml> Hobbsee: you know, there's a built-in way to make your wishes less idle ;)
<ajmitch> jml: threats?
<Hobbsee> jml: beer?
<Hobbsee> jml: or filing a bug report?
<jml> Hobbsee: best to try both :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<jml> ajmitch: threats are fine, just as long as we have some way of tracking them :P
<Hobbsee> hammer to the head.
<lifeless> bac: can I ask a favour? I was going to allocate reviews shortly; but its quite late here - day was just hectic - could I impose on you to allocate ?
<ubotu> New bug: #135243 in launchpad "No download links on release pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135243
<elmargol> Hi I have a question about PPA. Can I build for old version of ubuntu to? or only the current devel version?
<Hobbsee> elmargol: you can build for any supported version of ubuntu
<Hobbsee> elmargol: specify the release in the changelog
<elmargol> Thats very nice.
<ubotu> New bug: #135270 in malone "Can deactivate OpenPGP key but can' delete it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135270
<ubotu> New bug: #135274 in malone "Branch symbol next to a bug should link to branch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135274
<elmargol> I try to upoad to ppa. scp returned a nonzero exit code.
<elmargol> upload
<Hobbsee> not enough information,
<Hobbsee> any more info in the console output?
<elmargol> ssh: connect to host upload.dogfood.launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out
<elmargol> lost connection
<Hobbsee> do you need to use ppa.u.d.n?
<Hobbsee> cprov: ^
<elmargol> Hobbsee: ?
<elmo> no, you need to use ftp
<elmo> and not scp
<elmargol> ok then the wiki is wrong
<Hobbsee> elmo: well, i did wonder about that.  would the timeout also happen with using ftp?
<elmo> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<elmo> Hobbsee: no, the timeout is happening because ssh isn't open to that box
<elmargol> yes thats the page I read
<Hobbsee> elmo: oh right, so it is the timeout due to that, rather than the timeout due to attempting to connect there at all, as it had been a few days prior.
<elmo> elmargol: it doesn't mention ssh/scp at all?
<elmargol> scp is the default method
<elmargol> method = ftp <- fixes the problem. maybe you should put this line to the example
<elmo> elmargol: well, ftp is the default in Ubuntu's dput AFAIK?  in any event, it certainly doesn't hurt to make it explicit in the docs
<Hobbsee> elmargol: it tells you to use dput.
<Hobbsee> elmargol: it neither mentions scp nor ftp.
<elmargol> Hobbsee: I use the dput version of feisty. And did copy and paste from the example
<Hobbsee> which still wouldnt be making you use scp, surely....
<Hobbsee> if it was, i'd be making uploads to ubuntu by magic
<elmargol> ah ok. my fault i commented out the default section of the config file
<kiko-zzz> buenas
<elmargol> How often does this refresh? I see no failure/success on the page
<ubotu> New bug: #135281 in rosetta "Add translation template broken link" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135281
<mantiena-baltix> hi all
<mantiena-baltix> I still can't find a way how to register new distro release or milestone at launchpad :( Almost 2 years without ability to register new release of our distribution, based on Ubuntu :(
<mantiena-baltix> Could anyone tell me when there will be an ability to register new release or new milestone at https://launchpad.net/baltix/ ?
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, maybe you know ?
<kiko> the person you want to talk to is really statik 
<kiko> I don't decide about that part of launchpad really
<bac> mantiena-baltix: i'll ask statik about this for you and get an answer soon.
<gnomefreak> Kmos: what was important about the ppa factoid if its not released yet? just gonna cause confusion if you use it
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, bac: thanks
<mantiena-baltix> statik, hi
<Hobbsee> er, when does ppa actually release to production?
<kiko> Hobbsee, I'm asking around for the same thing :)
<gnomefreak> it was postponed yesterday i wouldnt expect it until thursday (just to not get hopes up)
<dneary> Hi
<dneary> I have a translator who says he can't work on his language because every translation he makes, he gets the message "Somebody else changed this translation since you started. To avoid accidentally reverting work done by others, we added your translations as suggestions, so please review current values."
<dneary> He is correcting some pt_br translations in the plain pt translation
<dneary> So they have indeed been changed previously, but days ago
<dneary> Any idea what might be going on?
<dneary> kiko: Hi there
<dneary> kiko: Did you see that I didn't run that marathon we talked about? Got injured
<dneary> Hopefully I can stay healthy over the start of the season - I'm aiming for a 1:35 in a semi next month
<dneary> jordi: Ping?
<ubotu> New bug: #135317 in malone "Roundup status batch import code must export whole set of bugs from a remote tracker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135317
<soren> Um... Something has changed since I wanted to do this the last time... How do I set a remote bugtracker for a project?
<soren> didn't there used to be a list of possible bug tracking software and the an input field for a url? It seems that now I need to e-mail you instead.. Is that right?
<kiko> dneary, yeah, I know -- are you well again? :)
<dneary> Pretty well, but...
<dneary> Back running for a couple of months, and now I'm getting worried about every little niggle
<dneary> sabdfl: Hi there
<sabdfl> howdy dave
<dneary> How're things in London?
<Hobbsee> uh oh.  if cprov is back from lunch, i should have gone to bed long ago.
<cprov> Hobbsee: ehe, not that I've been keeping sane core-hours lately ...
<soren> cprov: I heard rumours that PPA would be moved to production this week?
<Hobbsee> cprov: sane hours?
<Hobbsee> what are they?
<cprov> soren: yes, it will (hopefully, today)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<cprov> Hobbsee: dunno ;)
* soren hugs cprov 
<soren> Great!
<roadboy> anyone know how can we own an outdated aur to update it?
<roadboy> oh sorry wrong channel
* Hobbsee hugs cprov, and pinches soren's walking stick
* soren falls over
<soren> hey!
<Hobbsee> soren: :P
<ace_suares> hi all I have some trouble importing a googlecode svn trunk.
<ace_suares> see https://launchpad.net/activeldap/trunk
<alex-weej> somethingi s wrong with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/deluge/+bug/20176
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 20176 in network-manager "nm-applet exits cleanly on notification area exit" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<alex-weej> it is marked as being against deluge
<alex-weej> when actually it is a problem with nm-applet
<alex-weej> considering it's from a link to gnome bugzilla 
<alex-weej> i don't get where Deluge is coming from
<alex-weej> i could maybe remove it and add it again but it looks like a bug that needs freeing
<ubotu> New bug: #135337 in malone "need automatic way to get list of user's bugs' packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135337
<Ze_M> dneary: can explanate the issue now?
<Ze_M> dneary: seams jordi isnt here
<jkakar> So, I've merged a branch (hosted on LP) into the trunk (also hosted on LP).  What's the right thing to do?  There doesn't appear to be a "Fix Merged" status.  Does this branch just float around forever with "Fix Available" state now?
<jkakar> The branch merged is ~jkakar/storm/store-name into ~storm/storm/trunk.
<kiko> jkakar, doesn't it become obsolete?
<ubotu> New bug: #135347 in launchpad "Allow team admins to change team memberships through email" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135347
<mdke> did PPA move already? I'm just starting to look into things but maybe it isn't worth me applying for a dogfood account if it will move soon 
<kiko> mdke, I think it's about to move
<kiko> cprov, what's the latest update?
<mdke> I guess not then :)
<synic> anyone available to answer this question? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+question/12333
<kiko> synic, hang on
<kiko> ddaa, or mwh should be able to
<Kmos> kiko: hi :)
<ddaa> already replied once
<ddaa> synic: it helps a lot when you refer to your team branch to include the URL of its page on Launchpad
<kiko> ddaa, you need another reply now :-)
<ddaa> so I know what you are REALLY talking about
<synic> sorry, I'm pretty new to launchpad.  
<kiko> synic, ddaa is just being grumpy -- I didn't expect you to know
<synic> :)
<ddaa> I'll reply tomorrow when my brain does not look like a disaster area after a raid by a herd of rabid sloths.
<ddaa> sorry, did not mean to sound grumpy
<ddaa> synic: in short, you can just branch off the import branch
<ddaa> synic: should we disable the code import?
<synic> yeah
<synic> how can I branch off the import branch?
<ddaa> bzr branch https://launchpad.net/exaile
<ddaa> then you can upload a team owned, writable, branch to be your new mainline
<ddaa> and use https://launchpad.net/exaile/trunk/+edit
<synic> that will keep all the import information intact and everything?
<ddaa> to make the new branch available using the https://launchpad.net/exaile shortcut
<ddaa> synic: not  sure what you're asking
<ddaa> bzr does not habitually discard historical data from its branches
<synic> well, it has been importing from our svn trunk, and has all the commit information from there
<synic> I just don't want to overwrite it by accident :)
<ddaa> you cannot write to an import branch
<ddaa> that's why you need to create a new branch on launchpad to use as your mainline
<synic> ok
<ddaa> only the code import service can write to import branches
<synic> ddaa: ok, I did bzr branch https://launchpad.net/exaile/trunk.  What do I need to change in the edit area?
<ddaa> what is the url of your team-owned branch?
<bigon> could someone change a project name I've misspelled?
<ddaa> kiko: ^ this one for you
<synic> I don't know.  I know I must sound stupid.  How do I find out?
<synic> the team can commit to trunk
<ddaa> synic: I do not see any branch there https://code.launchpad.net/%7Eexaile-devel/+branches?field.lifecycle=ALL&field.lifecycle-empty-marker=1
<ddaa> or there https://code.launchpad.net/%7Earolsen/+branches?field.lifecycle=ALL&field.lifecycle-empty-marker=1
<ddaa> So I think you have not created this team-owned branch yet.
<synic> ok
<ddaa> But I'm curious about what made you think you had one...
<synic> I don't know how this all works.  I just want my team to be able to commit to http://launchpad.net/exaile/trunk
<ddaa> I am going to give you a link
<ddaa> it points to some nice documentation
<synic> ok
<ddaa> at the end of each page there's a link to the next page
<ddaa> I want you to read it until the end of the "team branches" page.
<ddaa> https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BazaarHosting
<synic> right.
<ddaa> That should tell you all you need to know to get started right.
<ddaa> Take your time to read and understand it, it will save you a lot of time down the road.
<bigon> nobody? for changing the name of a project?
<ddaa> kiko: ^ this one is still for you
<ddaa> bigon: you need an admin for that
<ddaa> if you get no reply here, post a Question there: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<bigon> ddaa: I will do that thx
<jkakar> kiko: It does become obsolete, yes.   Does LP figure that out on it's own?
<synic> ddaa: ok, I think I get it now.  One more question.  How do I merge from the main branch in exaile-devel to the trunk in the exaile project?
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> I do not understand what you are asking, so I guess the answer is "you do not need to"...
<synic> well, I guess my concern is this:  people might find exaile on launchpad, and browse to the code section
<ddaa> so two things...
<synic> they might attempt to checkout the code from there, but that code won't be what we're actively working on
<ddaa> one is 1. make your team branch the designed branch of the trunk series
<ddaa> using the +edit form
<ddaa> The other is 2. ask us to mark the old import branch as abandoned, so it won't show up in branch listings by default.
<synic> ah, ok
<ddaa> Those two steps should make it fairly hard to stumble on the old import branch by mistake, although it will still be there.
<ddaa> synic: would that do what you want?
<synic> yup
<synic> I'm still waiting for the push though, it's taking a while
<synic> so I'll hit you up to mark it in a bit here
<ddaa> can can use bzr+ssh, it's faster
<synic> it's been running for about 10 minutes...
<ddaa> instead of sftp
<synic> hrmm, is it safe to stop it?
<ddaa> should be
<ddaa> control-C
<thumper> morning
<ddaa> hello thumper
<thumper> ddaa: still up I see
<ddaa> helping out new user
<lifeless> hi ddaa
<thumper> hi synic
<thumper> morning lifeless
<synic> hey thumper 
<ddaa> I'd be glad if you could read the scrollback and take over for me at this point, though
<lifeless> hi thumper 
<synic> ddaa: sorry to keep you up.  I do appreciate the help
<ddaa> I have marked the import branch obsolete.
<ddaa> I will clear the Subversion details now.
<synic> k
<ubotu> New bug: #135385 in soyuz "PPA archive page sometimes oops with a TraversalError" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135385
<ddaa> Done
<ddaa> synic: I guess you would like ownership of the exaile project too?
<ddaa> At the moment it is owned by "Registry Administrator"
<kiko> jkakar, not yet, but thumper's team is working on that.
<jkakar> kiko: Cool.  It's unclear right now, from a user perspective, what happens to a branch after it's been merged.  It might be nice, as an interim thing, to provide some descriptive text about it.  Thanks for clarifying.
<kiko> jkakar, yeah, the branch status handling will be changing quickly once the landing target stuff is completed
<Kmos> bzr checkout sftp://gothicx@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gothicx/ustouch/main ustouch
<Kmos> this asks for password
<Kmos> how to do a checkout without asking for password
<Kmos> ?
<beuno> Kmos: using http instead
<Kmos> kmos@bash:~$ bzr checkout https://launchpad.net/ustouch/main ustouch
<Kmos> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: https://launchpad.net/ustouch/main/
<beuno> Kmos: bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gothicx/ustouch/main ustouch
<Kmos> beuno: ah.. thanks
<beuno> Kmos: welcome
<soren> I just got a "Rejected: No copyright file found." mail... What gives? There has to be a debian/copyright?
<Kmos> soren: yeah =) should be
<soren> Kmos: It's generated during the build.
<soren> cprov: ^^ ?
<cprov> soren: sources uploads w/o debian/copyright are being rejected since 1.1.8 went out
<kiko_> cprov, have a bug # handy?
<soren> cprov: That's... interesting.
<soren> cprov: At least php5 generates it automagically during the build.
<cprov> soren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/134567
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134567 in soyuz "having a debian/copyright should not be a requirement" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<cprov> soren: yes, that's what is mentioned in the bug ...
<kiko_> cprov, PPA only, or all uploads?
<soren> All uploads.
<cprov> kiko_: all uploads, that's the problem
<soren> Oh, well. It's past my bedtime anyway :)
<kiko_> gar!
<soren> What's your release schedule like? New release every... week? two weeks?
<Kmos> what need to do to have this "Download project files" working ? on a project
<Kmos> it has a branch / trunk
<kiko_> you need to upload files for the project. :)
<Kmos> how to do it? why it doesn't go to the branch and get them?
<soren> Kmos: Branches contain your source code. The downloadable files are likely going to be tarballs (releases and such).
<kiko_> right.
<soren> Kmos: You can already see the files on codebrowse.launchpad.net
<Kmos> soren: yeah
<Kmos> and where should i upload the tarball of the project ?
<soren> Kmos: See https://launchpad.net/storm for an example
<Kmos> soren: ok, thx
<Kmos> i like to have a download .tar.gz for it.. 
<kiko_> a tarball of what, Kmos?
<Kmos> in dreams, maybe in future.. LP can do it.. we select the branch, he does de .tar.gz from it and put it in download files
<Kmos> kiko_: my project
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ustouch
<ajmitch> Kmos: maybe, but plenty of project require something like 'make dist' to create a tarball
<soren> Kmos: That's not entirely how releases always work.
<ajmitch> hello soren :)
<soren> Kmos: Anything that uses autoconf will not work that way.
<soren> ajmitch: Hey there, Andrew.
<Kmos> soren: yeah, we need to do it manually and upload
<kiko_> right.
<Kmos> but where to upload it? to be available on download project files?
<soren> Kmos: That's a good question, actually. I can't find it either.
<Kmos> it doesn't have help available on /+download
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ustouch/+download
<Kmos> :(
<ajmitch> perhaps it has to be done on a release series
<ajmitch> or a release on a release series
<kiko_> I believe so
<soren> ...so you don't actually upload it, but rather Launchpad fetches it from somewhere?
<kiko_> no, you associate it with a release
<ajmitch> kiko_: some of the confusion is that registering a release series asks for an optional tarball url
<kiko_> that's unrelated, yes very confusingly :)
<radix> I do believe that if you visit the +download page for a project you are an administrator of, it has a link to upload files, doesn't it?
<ajmitch> radix: not for me :)
<radix> ok, guess I'm on crack
<ajmitch> but I have no releases registered for that project, and just a release series 'trunk'
<radix> or they changed it in the last release, but that's less likely ;)
<radix> ok no, I'm not on crack
<radix> you do need to have a release registered
<jrib> hi, I'm a bit confused with the status of PPAs.  I enabled my PPA in my personal page on the non-beta launchpad (I don't have a beta account yet).  Can I somehow upload a package somewhere now?  I tried ppa.launchpad.net which failed outright with dput and I also tried upload.dogfood.launchpad.net which succeeded with dput but then I received a rejection notice in my email http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35474/
* radix is looking at launchpad.net/storm/+download and sees: "Add download file for release: 0.10, 0.9"
<kiko_> what radix said.
<kiko_> jrib, they are moving to production today --- I believe everything is set up and there are just some minor code issues to update.
<jrib> kiko_: ah ok, I'll wait and try again in a couple of days then.  Thanks
<kiko_> should be up tomorrow as the last blockers are being dealt with now
<kiko_> but fingers crossed :)
* superm1_ crosses fingers and toes :)
* jrib crosses fingers too to help out
<ajmitch> kiko_: great, I have some stuff to upload :)
<jordi> Ze_M: hey
<jordi> Ze_M: did you get help regarding your editing problem?
<Ze_M> jordi: yes all is working fine
<jordi> Ze_M: great.
<Ze_M> now i just owuld like that the updates could be comited
<Ze_M> jordi: can you do it?
#launchpad 2007-08-29
<ace_suares> [12:59]  <ace_suares> hi all I have some trouble importing a googlecode svn trunk.
<ace_suares> [12:59]  <ace_suares> see https://launchpad.net/activeldap/trunk
<kiko-zzz> ace_suares, what's the problem?
<kiko-zzz> ace_suares, it's processing -- should be a bit before it's finished
<ace_suares> kiko-zzz: it's processing the past 3 days or so
<ace_suares> kiko-zzz: are you running on a 486 :-)
<kiko-zzz> ace_suares, is that so? ddaa and mwh are the men to check with, then
<ace_suares> kiko-zzz: thx
<ace_suares> ddaa: mwh: ping
<ddaa> ace_suares: I tried getting the import multiple times, I do not think it's going to work
<ddaa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs/+bug/120992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120992 in launchpad-cscvs "use persistent svn_ra sessions and reconnect on failure" [High,Confirmed]  
<ace_suares> ddaa: what seems to be the problem ? Is there an alternate route, for instance, i check out the branch on a server of mine and then import that ?
<ddaa> see this bug
<ddaa> if you can provide a svn dump of the repository, we can do the initial import from this
<ace_suares> daa please tell me how (the svn dump) and where to send it or where to host it.
<ddaa> using the "svnadmin" command on the server
<ace_suares> ddaa please tell me how (the svn dump) and where to send it or where to host it.
<kiko-zzz> ace_suares, just dump, gzip it and put it anywhere where ddaa can download it from.
<kiko-zzz> I did it just the other day
<ddaa> no idea how to get one from googlecode
<ace_suares> ddaa: kiko-zzz: do I need to do that on  the googlecode server !? I don't think I can access that
<ace_suares> ddaa: okay
<ace_suares> ddaa: kiko-zzz so I need to co and then make it a branch manually (or cornjobn) and then bzr push it ?
<ddaa> if you do not care about your svn history, you can do that
<ddaa> I'm going to bed.
<ace_suares> ddaa: good night.
<ace_suares> ddaa: kiko-zzz naw I'll condifer my options.
<kiko-zzz> ace_suares, maybe you can get a dump if you ask the google code admins -- I'd try asking. 
<kiko-zzz> (and it's pretty annoying if you can't)
<ace_suares> kiko-zzz: was thingking about that,. Tehy are so not evil, they'll probably comply L:-)))0
<kiko-zzz> MAYBE! :)
<kiko-zzz> anyway, zzz time
<RainCT> hey
<RainCT> what's about adding a feature to duplicate a Bazaar branch?
<kiko-zzz> RainCT, what do you mean by duplicate?
<RainCT> kiko-zzz: I'll try to explain with a (real) use case: there's branch ~freevial/freevial/trunk where I'm a developer, and I decided to create a new experimental branch, ~rainct/freevial/testing,  for some changes I did that aren't fully working yet. the problem is that  since the branch contains lots of images (and sound) I'm now waiting for over 30 minuts for it to finish just to get some little changes published, so I tought it would be good if the
<kiko-zzz> RainCT, once server-side repositories are supported, this will be a trivial operation
<RainCT> kiko-zzz: so you will implement this someday?
<kiko-zzz> very soon, apparently
<kiko-zzz> ask spiv or thumper :)
<RainCT> nice :)
<thumper> eh?
<kiko-zzz> thumper, server-side repositories.
<thumper> yeah, just read back
<thumper> RainCT: it's coming
<thumper> RainCT: unfortunately it isn't trivial
<RainCT> btw, why isn't it possible to delete a directory from ~user/project/ with sftp, if it's empty?
<thumper> RainCT: because it isn't a real file system
<RainCT> but it's possible to delete stuff from inside ~user/project/branch/... :S
<thumper> RainCT: that's just going to screw things up
<thumper> RainCT: and it doesn't stop it being available over http
<thumper> RainCT: SFTP is going away for this among other reasons
<thumper> RainCT: and we are going to move exclusively to bzr+ssh
* thumper heading to see his daughters play now
<RainCT> can someone please delete branch ~rainct/freevial/testing? i'm falling asleep waiting for it to push :/
<RainCT> well, thanks for your time
<RainCT> good night
<synic> is there a way I can get bug emails sent to an announcement email address instead of a user on launchpad?
<reacocard> synic: why not just make a dummy user with that email address?
<synic> I just did.  It's not getting bug emails, though
<reacocard> hm
<synic> it got the confirmation email
<kiko-zzz> reacocard, synic: create teams, not dummy users.
<kiko-zzz> with the team you can specify a contact email address
<kiko-zzz> you then set that team to be your bug contact.
<kiko-zzz> (and answer contact, etc.)
<reacocard> yeah that's a better solution
<Ze_M> kiko-zzz: can you help with wengophone?
<kiko-zzz> visit the bugs tab to set your bug contact.
<kiko-zzz> Ze_M, I was considering falling asleep. what's wrong with wengophone
<kiko-zzz> man my box is swapping like crazy
<Ze_M> in what die are the translations files in wengophone source dir?
<Ze_M> dir*
<kiko-zzz> Ze_M, wow, I have no idea, but they usually end in .po
<Ze_M> better do a search then
<Ze_M> kiko-zzz: can you commit the latest changes i did in translation?
<Ze_M> so that i have them in next wengophone package
<Ze_M> i use to package mandriva mde packages
<satty> who use Ubuntu ?
<Ze_M> colors allowed?
<satty> i don`t know !
<Ze_M> kiko-zzz: sleeping? :)
<kiko-zzz> yep. night!
<poolie_> good night kiko!
<ubotu> New bug: #135430 in launchpad-bazaar "show some likely branches in 'add branch' popup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135430
<Ze_M> poolie_: kiko-zzz tricked me
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<reacocard> s/oooooooo/o/ :P
<reacocard> evening here anyway
<mpt> God afternoon?
<reacocard> oo
<reacocard> I only did about half the # of oo's
<mpt> ok
<reacocard> dang see how fast I can drag a channel off topic?
<reacocard> ah well, at least only I am in here
<reacocard> if Alpha_CLuster were too we'd really be offtopic :)
<synic> what does this mean?
<synic> Unable to obtain lock bzr+ssh://arolsen@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eexaile-devel/exaile/main/.bzr/repository/lock
<poolie_> synic, it means, either someone else is currently using that branch
<poolie_> or, someone was abruptly disconnected while using it
<synic> I don't think either are the case
<synic> it says the lock is held by me
<synic> how can I clear it out?
<lifeless> synic: the break-lock command, if you are sure noone else is uploading
<synic> yeah, been running that for about 10 minutes now.  It's hung or something.
<synic> yeah, it's still just hanging there.  I think I broke something.
<ubotu> New bug: #135435 in malone "Changing bug report to non-existent project loses accompanying comment" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135435
<synic> ok, this is rediculous.  Shouldn't it have at least errored out by now?
<thumper> synic: what are you doing?
<synic> when I try to "
<synic> "bzr push"
<synic> I get this error:
<synic> Unable to obtain lock bzr+ssh://arolsen@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eexaile-devel/exaile/main/.bzr/repository/lock
<synic> bzr break-lock just hangs infinitely, though
<thumper> right, what were you doing before that?
<synic> I did bzr branch, edited a file, and tried to push it
<synic> (for testing purposes)
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> jml: ideas ^^^
<jml> try breaking the lock over sftp.
<synic> held by arolsen@gmail.com on host liandrin [process #20841] 
<synic> locked 7 seconds ago
<synic> it says ~7 seconds every time
<synic> ok
<jml> not sure why it would be misbehaving on one and not the other, but it's worth trying.
<synic> heh, and the process number for the lock changes every time I try to push
<thumper> jml: perhaps #bzr might be more helpful?
<jml> it's possible.
<jml> synic: how's it going?
<synic> jml: just hanging with sftp
<jml> :(
<synic> bzr checkout and commit worked
<synic> but bzr branch and push == no
<synic> I dunno, I might be doing it wrong.
<synic> bzr branch bzr+ssh://arolsen@bazaar.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main exaile && cd exaile
<synic> then vi Makefile, made some changes
<synic> then bzr push bzr+ssh://arolsen@bazaar.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main
<jml> synic: there should be a 'bzr commit' between 'make some changes' and 'push'
<synic> ah, yeah, there was.
<jml> and anyway, failing to commit should definitely *not* cause bzr push to hang.
<synic> no, the push doesn't hang
<synic> the push reports the lock problem
<jml> ahh, ok.
<synic> bzr break-lock hangs
<jml> that intrigues me.
* jml does a little research
<jml> synic: are there any other members of exaile-devel?
<reacocard> jml: me
<reacocard> you want me try try the same thing?
<jml> reacocard: well, the first thing I want to check is that you aren't trying to write to the branch at the same time :)
<ubotu> New bug: #135439 in launchpad "/projects search produces URLs with "+index" in them" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135439
<reacocard> I'm not doing anything, haven't even checked out the bzr yet actually
<synic> well, like I said, it always says the lock is help by me, and that the lock was made <10 seconds ago
<synic> er.. held
<jml> synic: oh right.
<synic> I'm going to try and redownload a branch and see what happens.
<jml> ok.
<jml> synic: anyway, as best as I can tell, it isn't a Launchpad-specific problem.
<thumper> synic: what version of bzr are you using?
<synic> 0.15.0
<thumper> synic: any chance you can upgrade it?
<synic> probably
* thumper isn't sure that it is the problem, but worth a crack
<synic> oh wait... it just worked.
<synic> Pushed up to revision 1314.                                                    
<reacocard> wtf? why is bzr trying to use svn on exaile.org when I try to bzr branch main? >.<
<synic> reacocard: what uri are you using?
<reacocard> bzr+ssh://reacocard@bazaar.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main
<reacocard> tries both co and branch, sam errors
<synic> thumper, jml: not sure what was the problem there, but a re-branch worked.
<synic> thanks :)
<synic> reacocard: what error?
<reacocard> its a big trackback, pastebinning...
<reacocard> http://www.pastebin.ca/674313
<reacocard> the big question is, why is it trying svn at all?
<reacocard> ah bzr is trying to be too smart
<reacocard> I was trying to checkout under a dir I had checked out of svn before
<jml> reacocard: perplexing!
<reacocard> moved out, now it works
<jml> reacocard: do you have bzr-svn installed?
<reacocard> yeah
<jml> reacocard: that'll do it :)
<reacocard> I was just trying to find out why it was using svn. you'd think it would need an explicit command for it
<reacocard> I mean, in the same dir I can understand, but in a subdir?
<jml> reacocard: it's possible that it's a bug in bzr-svn. The good people on #bzr will be better informed.
<reacocard> well it's likely just bzr being msart as usual, and just not telling me about it :)
<reacocard> smart*
<jml> reacocard: more likely the bzr-svn plugin, not bazaar itself :)
<reacocard> bzr-svn just makes bzr smarter, does it not? :)
<thumper> reacocard: for some definition of smarter ;-)
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> good morning carlos!
<carlos> Hobbsee: hey!
<Hobbsee> :)
<elmargol> How can I delete a bug tracker from launchpad?
<elmargol> The bugtracker i added is wrong :(
<elmargol> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/miro-bugs <- this tracker is invalid.
<mpt> elmargol, you can't at the moment, that's bug 4593
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 4593 in malone "Can't delete a bug tracker" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/4593 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<mpt> In the meantime, post a request at http://answers.launchpad.net/malone
<mpt> asking for it to be deleted
<mpt> sorry for the inconvenience
<ubotu> New bug: #135478 in rosetta "Empty Translations page for distribution without translation focus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135478
<jtv> ahu: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #135486 in launchpad-bazaar "we don't have codebrowse usage statistics" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135486
<Kuhrscher> danilos: Hi, any progess on fixing the translator credits in Kubuntu?
<danilos> Kuhrscher: Riddel is willing to help with KDE side of things, if nothing happens there soon enough, I'll just add the 'header' and leave email addresses in there instead of URLs
<Kuhrscher> danilos: That's good. I just updated my Kubuntu system and it looks absoutely horrible ;-)
<danilos> Kuhrscher: well, of course it looks horrible, it's KDE :P
<Kuhrscher> danilos: You uglyfy KDE on purpose, just to tell everybody "Look! It's ugly!" :P
* danilos gives Kuhrscher an innocent look...
<Kuhrscher> danilos: Btw. I think it should be quite simple to patch kdelibs like that...
<Kuhrscher> danilos: I don't think it's more than a few minutes task...
<danilos> Kuhrscher: yeah, but it involves work :) and quite simple for someone who knows all the relevant KDE API calls -- Riddel is willing to help anyone with that, so just find a candidate :)
<Kuhrscher> danilos: Hmm, perhaps we could find someone in kubuntu-dev... You don't think he would do it himself? I'm just a simple translator, so I cannot really hep with such things... ;-)
<danilos> Kuhrscher: he said specifically that it's a simple change, but he is way too busy
<danilos> Kuhrscher: and I am pretty sure you could find someone in kubuntu-dev, it's just that I know nobody in those dreaded KDE circles :)
<Kuhrscher> Lol
<glatzor> hello carlos, danilos
<carlos> Kuhrscher, danilos: Is that patch going to land in KDE? or will it be something specific for Ubuntu?
<carlos> glatzor: hi
<danilos> carlos: lets discuss that once we have a patch :)
<danilos> glatzor: hi
<glatzor> carlos, danilos: I just want to nag you about the reset of the German translation
<glatzor> carlos, danilos: would this still be possible before gutsy?
<danilos> glatzor: we discussed it just a day or two ago, and basically, it's too risky for us to do that in DB directly over entire distribution
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Kubuntu specific
<danilos> glatzor: so, we'll raise priority on revert-entire-pofile, and try to work on it as soon as possible
<carlos> glatzor: sorry, my fault, I was supposed to mail you yesterday to explain it to you...
<danilos> glatzor: asap == we'll try this cycle, but it might not happen in time... anyway, we'll implement it in next cycle at the latest, and language pack updates should bring that out to Ubuntu users; if it doesn't happen, the only option you'll have is message-by-message reversion
<Riddell> hi
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Hi
<Kuhrscher> Do you think we could find a kubuntu-dev who could patch kdelibs to find some reasonable implementation of the Launchpad translators?
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Just similar to the Ubuntu dialog?
<Riddell> I don't know what the ubuntu dialogue looks like
<Riddell> is this the URL vs e-mail address issue?
<Kuhrscher> In parts...
<Kuhrscher> It would be nice, if we could make it look like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/133817
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133817 in rosetta "Make KDE translation credits nicer" [Medium,In progress]   - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Kuhrscher> It's not a perfect solution, but the actual situation is worse ;-)
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: It should be quite simple to just add a "Upstream translators" header above the upstream translators and add another section with a "Lauchpad Translators" header below
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: with "Upstream translators" and "Launchpad translators" as translateable strings
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: You get an idea what i mean? ;-)
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> well I've offered to mentor it, feel free to ask for help on the kubuntu-devel list
<ubotu> New bug: #135523 in malone "More detailed project statistics" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135523
<ubotu> New bug: #135524 in malone "Can't change Trac bugtracker baseurl from http to https" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135524
<ubotu> New bug: #135531 in malone "You can't change a bugtracker's name" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135531
<pin17931> good afternoon. I have an import from subversion into Launchpad that has failed (project: opendental). Can anyone provide me with details on why it failed, and how I can get it to work?
<kiko-zzz> pin17931, you can ask ddaa (when he's awake) or you can ask on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and he'll answer you.
<pin17931> kiko-zzz, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #135537 in malone "You can't say a bugtracker is of type debbugs or SF." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135537
<ubotu> New bug: #135542 in launchpad "Feature to attach multiple Hardware Profiles to user accounts for bugfixers to access" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135542
<kiko-zzz> crazy Kmos 
<mantiena-baltix> statik, hi
<mantiena-baltix> statik: kiko told me, that you can tell when there will be an ability to register new release or new milestone at https://launchpad.net/baltix/ 
<Kmos> kiko-zzz: hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #135547 in malone "Bugtrackers need baseurl aliases" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135547
<Kmos> kiko-zzz: now i'm removing watchs of https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla
<Kmos> :)
<kiko-zzz> Kmos, you don't really need to do that -- we don't actually update them. Maybe we should kill them in one go. I'll put this on this week's agenda.
<kiko-zzz> (for the meeting)
<kiko-zzz> if you'd like to participate you'd be welcome
<Kmos> kiko-zzz: please make it.. kill all of them in DB
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> next week maybe I can't.. only after 19:00 UTC
<kiko-zzz> I'll let you know what happened
<kiko-zzz> it's this week thursday 11:00 UTC
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> thx
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, labas
* carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #135570 in soyuz "PPA link on +archive page is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135570
<Kaleo> Hello
<Kaleo> does anybody know how to change the svn repository address of a project used by the bazaar branch created in launchpad (we would like to change this one: https://launchpad.net/elisa/trunk) ?
<Kaleo> should the VCS imports team be contacted? if yes, how?
<kiko-afk> Kaleo, yes, file a request at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* ..[topic/#launchpad:kiko-afk] : Launchpad |  Current version: 1.1.8 | Next developer meeting: Thu 30 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad |Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Kaleo> kiko-afk: thank you
<kiko-afk> you're welcome
<kiko-afk> Kmos, colin has asked we not drop the ubuntu bugwatches because they are useful when visiting old changelogs, and they also provide the bugzilla->launchpad redirects.
<nixternal> how do we link to upstream bugs now?
<Kmos> nixternal: add product
<Kmos> kiko: that's bad..
<nixternal> OK, how do I add a product?
<Kmos> nixternal: Also affects project -> e.g: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/62832/+choose-affected-product
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62832 in rosetta "Difference between "show all" and "show untranslated"" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<nixternal> oh
<Kmos> you need to create the bug tracker for some upstream product?
<nixternal> it is a KDE project that has always been there in the past
<Kmos> nixternal: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers -> try to see here
<nixternal> got it...thanks :)
<Kmos> kiko: I think it's like having garbage in LP.. how uses bugzilla.ubuntu.com 
<Kmos> lol
<Kmos> kiko: and the bug from bugzilla doesn't match on LP, isn't the same number
<synic> how do you make milestones available in the dropdown when reporting bugs?  Are milestones the same as blueprints?
<Kmos> synic: nop
<synic> so how do you get anything in there?
<Kmos> really don't know
<Kmos> someone will explain you
<kiko> Kmos, redirects are done using it.
<tck> can anyone look after https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-webhosting/+bug/135091 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135091 in loco-webhosting "Change of ownership for Ubuntu Ireland Translation Team" [Undecided,New]  
<kiko> tck, please don't file bugs for user requests
<tck> hang on a min kiko 
<kiko> tck, see Support in the /topic
<tck> when i don't im told yo
<tck> *to
<Kmos> kiko: but anyone now uses ubuntu bugzilla
<cornell_work> Hi...  tried to sign up for launchpad, a while ago.  It said it would send an email in a few minutes (we don't use greylisting), it hasn't shown up.  Can anybody here can help with that?
<kiko> Kmos, I think you're confused or confusing me :)
<kiko> Kmos, there are still old URLs and changelogs that refer to the Ubuntu Bugzilla.
<kiko> if we remove the bugwatches those URLs will become broken.
<statik> huh, looks like I've been logged in for 3 days without realizing it
* statik calls everyone back from the beach for the reviewer meeting
* bac brushes off sand
* barr1 was getting sunburned anyway
<barr1> ok, welcome to the eu/us launchpad reviewers meeting. for the next 60 seconds we're going to be talking about reviews
<barr1> apologies for being a bit disorganized right now, many of us are at the api sprint
<kiko> I am on the phone so I can't be 100% here
<barr1> who's here?
<bac> me
<statik> me
<BjornT> me
<salgado> me
* barr1 apologies for the skimpy agenda
<statik> jamesh is sitting next to me
<kiko> em
<jamesh> me
<barr1> cool.  i really have only two items to discuss other that the normal "do your reviews stuff"
<barr1> one joey sent me...
<barr1> he asks that reviewers watch out for changes to the default config files and make sure that the coders are also updating the other config files
<barr1> if we don't do that, our other systems get messed up because the various config files are not consistent
<Kmos> kiko: ok
<jamesh> we should have a test that all the config files are at least nominally usable ...
<mantiena-baltix> statik: kiko told me, that you can tell when there will be an ability to register new release or new milestone at https://launchpad.net/baltix/ 
<statik> barr1: that should be added to TipsForReviewers, we can update that after the meeting
<barr1> statik: good point
* barr1 will do that
<statik> mantiena-baltix: hi! probably not soon, but you can email me elliot at ubuntu and we can discuss further
<barr1> 'nuff said on that i think
<barr1> other issue: final determination on nominees
<mantiena-baltix> statik, :(
<barr1> there was some talk in the au meeting about getting seconds on nominees.  only 3 of 5 had at least two votes.  what should we do about the two folks who only got one vote?
<barr1> any thoughts?
<statik> barr1: I'm willing to vote multiple times if it helps. I'm a team player
<barr1> statik: that solve that problem :)
* barr1 waits for bac to second the other two...
<bac> i second tom as he has such strong javascript skills
<barr1> well, there's consensus in the room here to just invite them all
<barr1> anybody have anything else?
<jamesh> kiko: we could probably set up a fixed rewrite map for the old bugzilla.ubuntu.com bugs
<barr1> well, i guess that's it then.  many of us are not doing reviews because of the sprint, but we'll get to them when we're done here
<barr1> thanks, and MEETING ENDS
<statik> thanks barry
<kiko> jamesh, yeah... but what's this worth, ultimately
<jamesh> kiko: I don't know how useful it is to keep the bugwatches in LP
<statik> goodbye world
<jamesh> kiko: not special casing bugzilla.ubuntu.com in the bugwatch checker? :)
* barr1 slathers on the sunscreen and heads back out to the beach
<Hobbsee> launchpad, WTF have you done with my panels?
<Hobbsee> where's the "uploaded by", "version", etc, panel?
<elmargol> Hi how can I change the "owner" of a project on launchpad?
<elmargol> the registrant doesn't care anymore. So he wants to give me the rights to maintain it.
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: would you know?
<kiko> elmargol, what's the project?
<kiko> Hobbsee, what's a panel?
<kiko> oh the portlets
<kiko> Hobbsee, what page?
<elmargol> kiko: democracy
<Hobbsee> kiko: eg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powertop/+bug/129572
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129572 in powertop "Please sync powertop (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  
<Hobbsee> oh, yes
<kiko> elmargol, you mean "miro"?
<elmargol> yes miro is the new name
* Rinchen emerges from the haze.
<kiko> Hobbsee, I think somebody filed a bug on mpt about that
<Hobbsee> good afternoon, Rinchen 
<Rinchen> Hiya Hobbsee ... 
<kiko> elmargol, somebody asked me something about miro today. I think it had to do with bug trackers.
<Hobbsee> kiko: right.  if we could get that back RSN, that'd be good.  MOTU use that *a lot*
<kiko> Rinchen, what Hobbsee said. the man works for you :-P
<elmargol> kiko: yes that was me
<elmargol> kiko: they have changed name and bugtracker software. And the registrar (nassar) doesn't care anymore about launchpad. so I'm volunteering to maintain the launchpad page
<kiko> elmargol, are you upstream, or are you just an interested party?
<kiko> elmargol, I can fix that for you.
<elmargol> kiko: I don't code I test and fill bug reports
<kiko> elmargol, apparently somebody has set up ~miro-launchpad-maintainers
<kiko> and you're approved
<kiko> so I do think Nick did that to help you
<elmargol> ok fine :D
<elmargol> kiko: can you please delete https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/miro-bugs
<elmargol> since there is no way to delete a bugtracker
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: what happened?
<LaserJock> anybody know the ETA on PPA so I can tell the MOTU that it isn't MIA? ;-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: someone's nicked off with the $package source portlet, which means you cant see the latest release at a glance, who uploaded it, etc, when viewing a bug.
<LaserJock> oh, yeah, that's not so cool :-)
<matsubara> LaserJock, Hobbsee: bug 134220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134220 in malone "the new layout has no informations about the current version" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134220 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<Hobbsee> matsubara: thanks a lot
<LaserJock> thanks diogo
<kiko> elmargol, I don't think that's the right thing to do.
<kiko> elmargol, that bugzilla is used for other things apart from miro, right?
<elmargol> kiko: yes also for the homepage etc.
<kiko> elmargol, for instance Broadcast machine
<elmargol> well the old democracy-bugs is down. they don't use track anymore
<kiko> elmargol, oh! trac is no longer used? why is it still running?
<LaserJock> Hardy Heron??? who picks these names ;-p
<kiko> elmargol, we will need to keep both then
<elmargol> They imported every bug from track into bugzilla.
<elmargol> I think they are just to lacy zu disable it :D
<kiko> elmargol, can you update the watches linked to https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/democracy-bugs then?
<kiko> to point to the right bugs in bugzilla?
<kiko> elmargol, if you do that, I can get democracy-bugs deleted.
<elmargol> kiko: OK I do so tomorrow. and ping you after
<Rinchen> thanks matsubara and Hobbsee - I'll see what I can do to get this deployed within the current cycle (due the 19th).  If it's ready earlier, I'll talk to kiko about putting it in early.
<kiko> elmargol, deal.
<kiko> thanks
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: thanks
<matsubara> edge.launchpad.net ftw ;-)
<kiko> EDGE!
<superm1> whew PPA appears to be live (or at least taking uploads).  Thanks kiko cprov :)
<kiko> superm1, there is just one minor issue that mthaddon is now fixing for us, but upload away
<LaserJock> \o/
<mthaddon> superm1, (where now = within the next few hours :) )
<elmargol> kiko: there is only one bug using the remote bugtracker (i have changed)
<soren> Will the debian/copyright requirement be removed at the same time?
<kiko> elmargol, what about these? https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/democracy-bugs
<kiko> soren, no.
<LaserJock> kiko: btw, I'm not sure who'd be interested in this, but I received some concern about having to be an "ubuntero" to use PPA
* soren cries
<LaserJock> perhaps because it's asking too much, or not everyone wants to sign CoC, or it is Ubuntu-specific
<elmargol> kiko: thats the bug i have modified. maybe sync takes a bit?
<soren> LaserJock: What sort of people cannot agree to the CoC? :)
<kiko> LaserJock, it's not forever.
<kiko> elmargol, no, there are two bugs listed there
<kiko> LaserJock, when we come out of beta it will probably go
<LaserJock> kiko: that was my guess, and I said right now PPA is only building Ubuntu packages it's not unreasonable, IMO
<elmargol> kiko: one is a duplicate
<kiko> elmargol, you can still fix it :)
<kiko> it's not unreasonable, but we want PPAs to be easy
<LaserJock> yeah ... ;-)
<tck> mthaddon, hi :)
<tck> did you get my email ?
* LaserJock sneaks kiko $20 to add in a secret MOTU password into PPA
<elmargol> kiko: I did. It is not synced
<mthaddon> tck, not sure that I did - which one?
<kiko> elmargol, I think you're doing something wrong
<tck> you took care of the team change for me (ubuntu-ie)
<tck> i had replied saying i failed to mention the translation team too 
<tck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-webhosting/+bug/135091
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135091 in loco-webhosting "Change of ownership for Ubuntu Ireland Translation Team" [Undecided,New]  
<elmargol> kiko: if you go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/democracy/+bug/120921 <- you see that it points to the new tracker
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120921 in democracyplayer "Democracy Player hung after Yahoo! video search" [Undecided,New]  
<superm1> LaserJock, don't MOTU's need to sign the CoC anyhow?
<Hobbsee> matsubara: i wonder if there's some special launchpad or firefox foo that will automatically redirect oneself to edge...
<Hobbsee> superm1: of course
<mthaddon> tck: ok, for next time it'd be easier to re-open the same bug - that way all the original recipients will be notified
<kiko> elmargol, no, you didn't change the watch. you added a new watch.
<kiko> so the existing watches are still there.
<tck> mthaddon, yes haha i had mentioned that in the mail, but i thought would be better to go through the proper procedure
<LaserJock> superm1: I was thinking for PPA in the first place, so we don't have a huge number of bugs on PPA packages
<tck> i didn't think i could re-open a bug that had 'fix-released' etc..
<mthaddon> tck, and I'm changing it to derrymurray as well?
<tck> mthaddon, that is correct
<superm1> LaserJock, ah.
<LaserJock> just think of all the bugs we're going to get...*sigh*
<mthaddon> tck, I think you can change the status of a bug that's fix released - but in any case, I'll take care of it
<tck> mthaddon, *mental note*
<mthaddon> tck, that's done
<tck> mthaddon, you're a gentleman, a scholar, and a fine judge of whiskey ;)
<matsubara> Hobbsee: not that I know of apart from updating your bookmarks. perhaps a firefox addon could that.
<superm1> LaserJock, you're just thinking of RAOF's Xgl crack aren't you :)
<mthaddon> tck, of all those three, I'll claim to be a fine drinker of whiskey (not judge, though) :)
<tck> haha
<Hobbsee> matsubara: hmm.  yes
<LaserJock> superm1: tons and tons of compiz/beryl stuff
<LaserJock> superm1: we had a bunch bugs filed against beryl before it even made it through NEW
<superm1> haha
<superm1> good point.
<siretart> yay. ppa seems to be live now on http://ppa.launchpad.net/ :)
<siretart> Kudos to everything working on it!
<LaserJock> siretart: +++
<Hobbsee> O.O
<Hobbsee> way cool!
* Hobbsee didnt have to resign in to edge, for some reason
* gnomefreak never gets redirected to edge anymore either
<elmargol> kiko: How do I remove a watch?
<elmargol> kiko: ok found it
<elmargol> kiko: done
<cornell_work> Is launchpad accepting registrations, is the process working?
<ferai> Can anyone tell me who I can talk to about getting the ability to modify and close bug reports on Launchpad?
<Hobbsee> greetings, ferai!
<ferai> hey, Hobbsee  :-)
<ferai> maybe you can help me then?
<Hobbsee> ferai: you already can.
<Hobbsee> except to set to wishlist, etc
<ferai> huh
<Hobbsee> ferai: hit the down arrow on the yellow panel
<ferai> yeah, just found that
<ferai> never thought about doing that until you told me I could modify them already  :-)
<Hobbsee> wishlist classes as an importance, not a status, so is under different rules.
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<ferai> can I get under those rules?
<Hobbsee> um...good question
<Hobbsee> we cant do per-source package additions to -qa
<ferai> huh
<ferai> ok
* Hobbsee asks
<ferai> so, -qa is where wishlist stuff goes?
<Hobbsee> ferai: they wont make it so that the bug contacts can change things like importance, for some unknown reason.
<ferai> as you have probably seen I've been quite busy being a bug hunter/fixer lately, so it'd be nice to have these powers
<ferai> yeah, it's annoying
<Hobbsee> indeed.  i keep seeing the mails
<ferai> makes me want to just tell those people to refile at bugs.kde.org
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.
* Hobbsee waits for the guy to reply back
<ferai> cool
<ferai> thanks :-)
<kiko_> Hobbsee, who's "they"? :)
<Hobbsee> ferai: so far, i havent attempted to fight for that change again yet.
<LaserJock> ferai:  it should be pretty easy to get into ubuntu-qa
<kiko_> hey elmargol
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: he's upstream amarok
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: really, he shouldnt have to.
<Hobbsee> kiko_: you guys :)
<LaserJock> well, whatever
<kiko_> Hobbsee, what don't we allow?
<LaserJock> just join ~ubuntu-qa
<elmargol> kiko_: I assigned those 2 bugs to the new bug tracker and changed the bugtracker of miro to the new tracker
<Hobbsee> kiko_: there is a bug report for it, and so far the answer has been no, as anyone can add themselves to be a bug contact, then mess with the importance
<elmargol> the only thing left is removing the old bug tracker i think.
<kiko_> elmargol, no, what you did was you created two new bugwatches.
<kiko_> oh
<Hobbsee> kiko_: that only -qa can change importance, not even if you're a bug contact
<kiko_> are they gone now?
<elmargol> i think so
<kiko_> Hobbsee, that's correct. join -qa.
<Hobbsee> kiko_: which is troublesome for our amarok guys, who know these bugs better that we do, but obviously havent been thru the ubuntu proceedures
<kiko_> the bug contact is a permissions role
<elmargol> the UI is wired
<Hobbsee> kiko_: so every single upstream person triaging their own package's bugs on launchpad has to do that....
<kiko_> Hobbsee, importance is importance /in Ubuntu/
<Hobbsee> kiko_: when ubuntu-qa may not actually want them to touch bugs in other packages, as they dont use it.
<kiko_> I'm not sure I agree that upstream can dictate that.
<Hobbsee> kiko_: true. but there's no way to delegate it so that some upstreams can.
<kiko_> why would delegation be correct, though?
<ferai> kiko_: and a wishlist item upstream is not a bug downstream
<ferai> it should be a wishlist item downstream too
<Hobbsee> kiko_: because we trust these guys?
<LaserJock> kiko_: because generally upstreams know the bugs better than we do
<ddaa> ferai: not necessarily.
<kiko_> Hobbsee, LaserJock: but they can't make a call as to how much the bug is important /for Ubuntu/
<kiko_> that's what the decision implies
<ddaa> What prevents upstream from changing the importance of the bug _on upstream_?
<LaserJock> kiko_: well, Importance has very little to do with that, at them momement, IMO
<Hobbsee> ddaa: nothing.  it just requires refiling all launchpad bugs for amarok, which kind of defeats the purpose of launchpad...
<ddaa> Launchpad bug tracker's main feature is to allow both upstream and downstream to have their own, distinct, status on the same bug...
<kiko_> LaserJock, sounds like something else is wrong.
<Hobbsee> kiko_: this is true.  but it would be as important as for most other distros, i'd usually expect.
<LaserJock> I'd much rather have upstreams doing bug triage then the Ubuntu Bugsquad
<Hobbsee> ddaa: ie, launchpad isnt suited to have upstream triaging downstream's bugs, at all.
<kiko_> Hobbsee, and neither am I sure they should be
<Hobbsee> ddaa: so launchpad requires the bugs to be filed in both places, effectively.
<kiko_> Hobbsee, LaserJock: do the bugs in question have upstream tasks?
<LaserJock> not the ones I'm thinking of
<LaserJock> that's why upstream is looking at them
<kiko_> sounds like something's wrong
<ddaa> Hobbsee: that's why there are easy shortcuts to report existing bugs in other contexts...
<Hobbsee> kiko_: no, because that requires navigating the damned upstream tasks block, which is confusing as hell, and it requires more time to refile, when upstream is happy to just look at our bugs here
<kiko_> if it's an upstream issue, then an upstream task should be open
<ddaa> I agree with kiko_, there seems to be some misunderstanding.
<kiko_> Hobbsee, sounds like you're complaining about different things there.
<LaserJock> it's a bug, we don't care what it's filed against
<Hobbsee> kiko_: the upstream tasks block was a side-rant.
<LaserJock> whether that be upstream or Ubuntu
<kiko_> I'm not sure what you mean by "navigating the damned upstream tasks block" but it sounds like you need some rest :)
<ferai> Hobbsee: and filing bugs in both places are great ways to ensure that some are never closed or are ignored
<ferai> because upstream (us) has no way of linking to downstream...
<ferai> other than a comment in the upstream bug report, if there is one, and if that person fixing it remembers to go to Launchpad, and has an account, and has permissions to change the bug...
<Hobbsee> kiko_: basically, i want a way to say "the ubuntu developers (or qa) are happy for this team to be able to set the importance of the bugs for this source package, and otherwise triage these bugs"
<kiko_> Hobbsee, make them members of -qa, then.
<kiko_> it's an easy workaround.
<Hobbsee> kiko_: no, it just means that i've had to use that section a couple of times in the past couple of days, and i keep going down different menus until i find it, each time.
<kiko_> however, if I understand the issue correctly
<ferai> Hobbsee: actually, as far as "happy to look at our bugs here," I do prefer looking at them on b.k.o
<kiko_> what should be happening is:
<ferai> Because I can ccmail patches or fixes to the bug
<ferai> I just happened to one day notice that we had a ton of Ubuntu bugs on our backtraces list...
<kiko_> - the ubuntu bug should be indicated as affecting upstream
<ferai> many of them perfectly valid complaints that never got to upstream, and were not on b.k.o
<Hobbsee> ferai: indeed.
<ferai> not only that
<Hobbsee> kiko_: please listen to me.  i know what the upstream/downstream protocol for launchpad is.
<kiko_> - if upstream uses bugzilla, the bug should be reported there -- and we're working on making that much easier
<Hobbsee> kiko_: i just have a usecase that doesnt seem to be catered for yet
<ferai> kiko_: it should be maybe...it's not currently
<ferai> but upstream bugzilla doesn't link to launchpad like the other way around
<ferai> what will end up happening
<kiko_> Hobbsee, you seem to be arguing that you want to tie importances between upstream and ubuntu.
<ferai> is that upstream will never bother looking at launchpad
<ferai> because bugs will be filed there anyways (if you make it easier to file in both places)
<Hobbsee> kiko_: in selected source packages, yes.
<kiko_> Hobbsee, that's quite a different thing.
<LaserJock> I want upstreams to have all that they need to triage our bugs :-)
<kiko_> LaserJock, I can't agree with that
<Hobbsee> kiko_: if i could just throw their entire team into -qa, i would, but that has reasonably strict procedures on getting into, and i dont think it's reasonable for them to have to go thru all of that, just to do distro bugs.
<kiko_> upstream is /upstream/
<LaserJock> kiko_: sure, but Ubuntu sucks, we can't keep up
<ferai> kiko_: and "our bugs" is really "upstream's bugs"
<kiko_> so
<Hobbsee> kiko_: surely, if upstream wants to help, and we want them to, there has to be a way to do that
<kiko_> I am totally in favor of making it easier to track upstream (and vice-versa)
<kiko_> but I am not in favor of saying "just have upstream manage the Ubuntu bugs"
<kiko_> because that's not how the model works.
<ferai> if upstream can't manage Ubuntu bugs, there's no point in paying attention to Ubuntu bugs
<ferai> which are really upstream bugs
<ferai> unless they specifically affect *your* packaging
<LaserJock> well, if the model doesn't fit reality I'm not sure what your going to do
<LaserJock> I have Debian package maintainers that do more triaging in 1 day than my whole Ubuntu team in a week
<ferai> especially if you make it easier to file bugs in both places
<ferai> why ever bother with launchpad when it'll be on b.k.o anyways...
<ferai> where we can manage it
<kiko> ferai, I'm actually not arguing for you to not use b.k.o :)
<ddaa> ferai: if an ubuntu bug is really an upstream bug, then it should be reported on the upstream bugtracker.
<LaserJock> ddaa: should, but does it?
<Hobbsee> ddaa: which then takes a whole bunch of time and effort to do
<ferai> ddaa: yeah, but many bugs aren't
<kiko> Hobbsee, that's the problem that needs fixing.
<ferai> it's not reality
<kiko> making it easy to report them upstream
<ddaa> as kiko said, we want to make this easier
<LaserJock> my experience is that very very few bugs make it upstream
<kiko> it can be -- that is something that we can easily fix
<Hobbsee> ddaa: and the downstream users arent on b.k.o either, so it's hard to get info back from them.
<Hobbsee> so you need *them* to get b.k.o accounts too, and track there as well
<kiko> Hobbsee, LaserJock: okay, I give up on this discussion, since you're not listening. :)
<Hobbsee> which decreases bug quality, because regular users dont want to even deal with one bug tracker, let alone 2.
<LaserJock> kiko: you've already got big objections to make it easy to use Debian's BTS
<ferai> so it looks like the general answer here is: "we'll make it easier for bugs to also be reported on b.k.o so that you never have a reason to bother with Launchpad bug reports even though they're your bugs, not ours"
<Hobbsee> ferai: what's your LP id?
<LaserJock> kiko: I'm listening, but you aren't talking about reality
<Hobbsee> ferai: and anyone else who's doing bugwork, from amarok?
<ferai> jefferai
<kiko> la la la
<LaserJock> you're talking about what "should" happen and your "model" and what "can" be done
<LaserJock> and I agree with what you said
<ddaa> I suggest you move this discussion to the mailing list.
<kiko> LaserJock, no, I'm trying to explain the plan, but all the crosstalk is making it hard.
<LaserJock> but there's a problem when the "should" isn't "is"
<ddaa> There are interesting comments, but a slower medium would help communication IMO.
<LaserJock> well, and I don't think it's as big a LP thing as it is an Ubuntu problem
<LaserJock> we don't have enough people to do the work ourselves and so upstreams are the next wave
<LaserJock> and they know their package/software generally quite well
<Hobbsee> ddaa: would anything actually get done about this?
<Hobbsee> on a slower medium?
<ferai> LaserJock: right...we can close your bugs, but we can't tell you we're not going to implement something because it's wishlist...?
<ferai> what will happen is we'll just close bugs saying "not gonna happen"
<ferai> instead of marking for later
<Hobbsee> ferai: "wontfix" :P
<ddaa> For starter it would help us understand better what you are unhappy about, and it would help you to understand what we already intend to do.
<Hobbsee> ferai: but hopefully bdmurray will shove that -qa thru, so you're not blocked on it
<ddaa> I find this IRC discussion very confusing.
<kiko> Hobbsee, LaserJock: if you would like to have a conversation about this, please email -users; I'll outline what we are doing to improve the situation, and also how this is meant to be used.
<Hobbsee> ddaa: true.  the problem is simple, but there are multiple ways of solving it
<kiko> it's not useful if the developers and you don't agree on how things are meant to be used -- you'll get into this problem all the time
<ferai> ddaa: here's the overview...after two years of developing Amarok I eventually became aware, quite by accident, that bugs were being filed on LP as well as on our own tracker
<ferai> bugs were sent to our backtraces mailing list, which I bin if they don't have "NOT Stripped" in the subject
<ferai> when my filter stopped working...  :-)
<ddaa> ferai: please, please, save it for the mailing list, I am not the best person to read it.
<ferai> eh
<ferai> not going to go on the mailing list
<ddaa> okay, go on then, I'll paste it to the ML
<kiko> ddaa, it'll be more useful if Hobbsee and LaserJock write I feel
<Hobbsee> we can do that, as long as something gets done about it.
<kiko> Hobbsee, well first, I'll explain what /is/ getting done about it.
<kiko> then we can see what part of that works and what doesn't
<Hobbsee> oh, heck.  upstream cant see our new bugs filed by apport either now
<Hobbsee> kiko: that would be good.  and i'll be sure to reply after i *havent* had the large amounts of frustration due to bits of LP going missing, or otherwise moving to confusing locations.
* Hobbsee is almost prefering b.k.o at this point!
<ferai> ddaa: don't bother
<ddaa> ferai: ok
<ferai> I won't be on the mailing list to respond to questions or anything
<cornell_work> Well, I'll try back when y'all aren't so busy
<cornell_work> TTFN
<kiko> cornell_work, I'm not busy. just hungry. :)
<homunq> Hi, I am working on an editor that lets you code in your own (human) language but leaves the code in the original (english-based) computer language on disk.
<homunq> There's some discussion on the OLPC wiki...:
<radix> homunq: were you about to paste a URL?
<homunq> http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Bityi_%28translating_code_editor%29
<homunq> yeah
<homunq> sorry
<homunq> Anyway, the idea is to make it easy for people to create new translations from within the editor
<homunq> Some of the stuff will be program internals, but actually the most important stuff to translate will be things like the names of UI objects.
<homunq> The Launchpad database of translation suggestions would obviously come in very handy
<homunq> and eventually I want to have something similar, but specific to this tool
<homunq> (because this tool could potentially lead to as many translations as everything else put together)
<homunq> I'm here on chat just to sound y'all out right now
<homunq> Initially, it would be great to have an API to get at your database.
<homunq> In the longer term, your website would be a good place to host the translation database
<ubotu> New bug: #135610 in soyuz "rejected upload, for binary upload + promotion in the same cycle" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135610
<homunq> The problem is similar in many ways to the one you already solve, but there are also enough differences that it would probably involve some extensions to your system.
<homunq> Anyway, anybody have anything to say?
<homunq> Again, my immediate question is if there's any API to the translations database - for read or write...
<homunq> Or is there some mailing list where I should be asking these questions?
<homunq> Hello?
<homunq> Where is the best mailing list for talking about the translation database and its web interface?
<kiko> homunq, launchpad-users it would be.
<cornell_work> Got a minute kiko?
<kiko> cornell_work, sure thing. what's up!
<cornell_work> I'm wondering about registration for ubuntu wiki, which uses launchpad...  That is, I need to register at launchpad.  Know anything about that?
<kiko> cornell_work, yes, I do. 
<kiko> cornell_work, the Ubuntu wiki uses the launchpad user credentials to authenticate.
<cornell_work> Right, but when I tried to register at launchpad, it said it would send "Instructions on completing your registration " to my email
<cornell_work> Still haven't received it, 5 or 6 hours later
<cornell_work> Do you have any idea what I can do about that?
<kiko> cornell_work, it's likely that your mail provider grey or blacklists our SMTP server.
<kiko> cornell_work, do you have a secondary email you can use to test?
<cornell_work> Spoke to him, no greylist, no incoming (before anti-spam blocks it) email with "launchpad"
<kiko> cornell_work, that's surprising. can you /msg me your email address?
<kiko> and meanwhile, can you test with a secondary email?
<kiko> this is a pretty rare problem
<cornell_work> I'll try, I've registered "cornell", not "cornell_work".  Test what?  I've successfully sent an email to the address (cut-and-pasted from the confirmation page in case of typo) from another account.
<kiko> cornell_work, I mean, try using a separate email account as your launchpad email
<cornell_work> Get my msg?
<kiko> no -- guess you're not registered. you can email me at kiko@async.com.br
<cornell_work> K
<kiko> cornell_work, if you can try using a separate email account I'd like to hear about the results
<kiko> (i.e. not being able to create an account is a pretty serious problem)
<cornell_work> emailed.
<cornell_work> If I use a different email address, can I change it later?
<kiko> yes, you can.
<cornell_work> K, I'll try my gmail account
<cornell_work> Well, got the response straight away, kiko
<cornell_work> And went to the link, and confirmed it.  Thanks
<kiko> thanks cornell_work 
<Ze_M> kiko: ping
<kiko> Ze_M, yo
<Ze_M> i have download the .po file from the file sent by launchpod and converted it in .ts file, replaced the file in wengophone source tree and build and installed it, but when running appears in english and appears this output in console: (info) 18:31:52 void QtLanguage::loadLanguageFromConfig(): no Qt translation available for locale 'pt'
<Ze_M> kiko: why this happens
<Ze_M> appears im talking alone again
<carlos> Ze_M: better you check with dneary
<carlos> Ze_M: we don't support .ts files as a native format yet, so it's hard to tell you were your problem is, given we don't know how it works exactly
<Ze_M> carlos: dneary isnt around
<carlos> Ze_M: David did the conversion from .ts to .po file so maybe he could give you a hint on where the problem is...
<Ze_M> david?
<carlos> Ze_M: I know, but he's the only one I know that knows .ts file format...
<carlos> Ze_M: sorry, I mean Dave
<ubotu> New bug: #135620 in launchpad "bug contacts should be notified about uploads" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135620
<ubotu> New bug: #135623 in launchpad "Update CVE cronscript sometimes fails to retrieve CVE database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135623
<beuno> carlos: have a minute to see if we can get an easy quick fix for translation stats?   :D
<kiko> easy and quick? doesn't sound like a fix!!
<carlos> kiko: he means workaround :-P
<beuno> shhhh, it's called "marketing"
<kiko> that's more like it!
<kiko> heh
<carlos> beuno: I'm leaving right now... could we schedule a meeting tomorrow?
<beuno> right, workaround sounds better
<kiko> beuno, if an admin can do it I can help :)
<beuno> carlos: sure, no problem
<beuno> kiko: I don't know who can do it!  I just need a way to get the stats I'm currently adding manually in the UWN
<carlos> kiko: I'm planning to export a .txt file directly from carbon's mirror and publish it on people.ubuntu.com/~carlos
<beuno> yay!
<carlos> kiko: so maybe you could help to do something like that
<kiko> that's interesting
<kiko> what sort of status beuno?
<beuno> kiko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue54#head-4dc448ae49bfdd088d5d789b7f1de2b392fadc6b
<beuno> that's the least I need, now, if I can get more, more :D
<beuno> I don't mind having to parse it, I already parse million of things for ubuntustats
<kiko> hmmmm yeah, carlos is the best bet there as he knows what he's doing (unlike some of us here...)
<carlos> kiko: :-)
<carlos> beuno: when would be a good time for you to meet tomorrow?
<beuno> carlos: I'm GTM -3, so from 13hs onwards
<carlos> I'm in UTC+2
<carlos> 13hs UTC/GMT?
<beuno> yeap, UTC/GMT
<beuno> it can be later too
<beuno> but I won't be able wake up before that  :p
<carlos> beuno: let's have it after the Launchpad developers meeting
<carlos> beuno: that's around 15:00 UTC
<beuno> carlos: sounds great, thanks a lot  :D
<carlos> we have a deal then ;-)
<carlos> np
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<beuno> cya carlos, que descanses  :D
<synic> is there a way to remove a mileston?
<synic> er.. milestone
<ubotu> New bug: #133474 in update-manager "Error during update Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 because of missing commercial repository for gutsy" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133474
<kiko> synic, yes-ish.
<synic> oh?
<synic> and also, how would I add a milestone to this: https://code.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main ?  I accidentally added it to https://code.launchpad.net/exaile/trunk... but that's obsolete
<kiko> you can change the milestone series I believe.
<kiko> what's the milestone URL, synic?
<synic> https://code.launchpad.net/exaile/+milestone/0.2.11
<kiko> (to be truthful we are going to overhaul the series/releases/milestones organization, which is confusing)
<synic> hrmm, so should I just wait?
<kiko> synic, what should I move this to? unstable?
<kiko> what a nice logo
<synic> kiko: sorry, I'm at the office.  Yeah, the "main" branch
<synic> and thanks (re: logo).  Unfortunately, I have no idea who made it.
<kiko> synic, the main branch or the unstable branch?
<synic> hrmm, now I'm confused.  I thought the main branch was the unstable branch
<synic> https://code.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main  <-- this is the one.
<yml> hello goodevening
<kiko> synic, heh, you are confused :-) milestones don't have to do with branches. they have to do with series. :)
<synic> ah, then yes, the unstable series.  Unless it sounds like that doesn't make sense
<brmassa> guy, i want to create another project. but it is a "child" from a bigger project. how can i create this association?
<yml> I am trying to create the first branch in a project that I have created a couple of hours ago. bazaar is installed  but when I try to create the first branch I am getting this error: 
<yml> the system cannot find the file specified
<homunq> It's me again. A few hours ago I asked about web API's for the translation database, to support a code-editor which will translate on read and write (for OLPC, at first). http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Bityi_%28translating_code_editor%29 . The only response I got was to talk on the mailing list. I'd be happy to, but before I bug everyone there, I'd just like to know if there is such an API, if it's planned/in development, or if I'm the first one to ask for this
<synic> kiko: ah, looks like you got it working - thanks.  One other thing:  https://launchpad.net/exaile  - it says "trunk" is the current development focus.  How can I change that?
<yml> I would like to know if someone could guide me in the creation of my first branch. thank you
<kiko> synic, what is the current development focus?
<synic> the unstable series
<kiko> brmassa, normally projects are grouped into, well, project groups :)
<brmassa> kiko, i cant find the page to create... project groups! hehe
<kiko> brmassa, only admins can.
<kiko> synic, just change that in the project's +edit page.
<kiko> (development focus)
<kiko> synic, however.. I wonder if trunk isn't unstable
<brmassa> kiko, launchpad admins or project admins?
<synic> kiko: trunk should be gone-ish.  It's legacy from the svn import
<brmassa> kiko, another question: i created a series by mistake now i want to delete it. how can i do this?
<Rinchen> homunq, there are no API's that you can use today that I am aware of but as was announced at Ubuntu Live, we are working on APIs in general. No timeframe for completion yet.
<kiko> synic, no... 
<kiko> synic, trunk can be changed to point to any branch you like
<yml> I found a bug describing a problem similar that the one I am facing  #107146
<kiko> brmassa, launchpad admins.
<kiko> bug 107146
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107146 in bzr "better message when failing to start ssh" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107146
<synic> kiko: oh.  At this point, I'm still really confused.
<kiko> synic, heh. it's okay -- you'll get the hang of it. for now you can have unstable be your "trunk" series, no problem.
<synic> kiko: k
<yml> kiko : the problem is that I am I don't know if the problem is comming from SSH, or from the path:  sftp:/blabla....
<yml> my exact path is something like this :  sftp://myuser@bazaar.launchpad.net/myuser/django-survey/main-yui
<mwh> yml: i don't think your launchpad id is "myuser"
<yml> I have also tested this path with the same result : sftp://myuser@bazaar.launchpad.net/~myuser/django-survey/main-yui
<mwh> yml: also, you need a ~ in there
<yml> mwh : like the path above???
<sabdfl> yml: what is your launchpad username?
<yml> yml-nospam
<yml> at least I believe
<yml> do you know how I could check this?
<yml> sabdfl : https://launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/+edit  do you have any idea?
<sabdfl> yml-nospam
<sabdfl> replace myuser with yml-nospam in those url's and see if it works for you
<yml> sabdfl  : bzr push sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/django-survey/main-yui  give me the following result 
<yml> bzr: ERROR: [ERROR 2]  The system cannot find the file specified
<sabdfl> interesting
<kiko> yml, can you sftp to that directory?
<kiko> i.e.
<kiko> kiko@whatever:~$ sftp kiko@bazaar.launchpad.net
<kiko> Connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net...
<kiko> sftp> cd ~kiko
<brmassa> kiko, another question: i created a series by mistake now i want to delete it. how can i do this?
<kiko> brmassa, you tell me what it is or you request it in the support url in the /topic
<yml> kiko: I am getting this error message:
<brmassa> kiko, there is no "delete series" link? well... its https://launchpad.net/ajato/nothing
<kiko> brmassa, not yet.
<brmassa> hmm ok.
<yml> The server's host key is not cached in the registry. You have no guarantee that the server is the computer you think it is.
<kiko> yml, that's okay.
<kiko> it's not an error (hopefully)
<yml> the server 's rsa2 key fingerprint is :...
<yml> kiko: the strange thing is that when I try to connect to :
<kiko> brmassa, done.
<brmassa> thanks a lot!
<kiko> brmassa, if you want to ask for a project group, use the support link.
<kiko> you're welcome.
<brmassa> ok. bookmarked
<yml> sftp sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net
<yml> is giving the same error message is that normal?
<kiko> yml, that's not an error message.
<yml> may the problem is not related to bazaar but really to the ssh connection. 
<kiko> yml, that's correct -- ssh is telling you that the remote server is not known to you, which is expected since it's the first time you connect.
<kiko> yml, what OS do you use?
<yml> windows
<yml> I am using pageant to store my private key
<yml> I have posted the public one on my profile
<superm1> it looks like possibly one of my builds to PPA may have frozen: https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/+build/381753
<superm1> its been at that part of the build log for some time
<jamesh> iirc, pagent stores its keys in a slightly different format
<yml> kiko: the porblem is that now when I redo the same operation it is teling me : Using username "sftp://yml-nospam No supported authentication methods left to try! ssh_init: error during SSH connection setup
<jamesh> it is possible you'd need to convert your public key and upload it again
<kiko> how upsetting.
<jamesh> I could be wrong though -- it is a while since I've used windows/putty
<yml> what do you mean by convert?
<yml> jamesh:what do you mean by convert?
<yml> would that help if I try from mandrake?*
<kiko> yml, yes
<kiko> yml, ubuntu is always better than windows. :)
<kiko> but linux is too!
<kiko> man that came out all wrong 
<kiko> X)
<yml> ok  :-)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko> morning mpt 
<yml> let us try so I need to copy my private key in ~./ssh
<yml> is this correct?
<kiko> yml, no, generate another public key and use that.
<yml> is there a small ahow to somewhere, I am not really fluent in ssh  :-[
<cprov> superm1: I'm checking it for you.
<yml> Ok I have done the following step from linux:
<yml> ssh-keygen -t dsa
<yml> I have copied the public key on  launchpad.net
<yml> However I am still getting the same error message:
<yml> [souris@localhost .ssh] $ sftp sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net
<yml> Connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net...
<yml> Permission denied (publickey).Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<beuno> yml: you might have a problem copying the key from linux to windows, encoding and such
<beuno> yml: take a look at: http://www.howtoforge.com/ssh_key_based_logins_putty_p2?s=1738b5f0c4969451d3265a3fe1fed604&
<beuno> if you use windows, you can generate from putty itself
<beuno> ot have one for linux and one for windows
<beuno> s/ot/or
<yml> beuno: This what I have now
<yml> the problem above is the one I have generated on linux
<beuno> yml: then you should upload your windows-generated key to launchpad
<yml> beuno: I have uploaded both of them 
<beuno> yml: and still can't connect?
<yml> nope on none of the platform.
<beuno> yml: are you behind a firewall?
<yml> let me check it is up and running?
<cprov> superm1: by the lack of ability on my side, I've just reset your job. Let me know if it gets stuck again. Btw, you can discuss further problem with infinity on #ubuntu-devel, it could be related with xen on amd64.
<superm1> cprov, okay will do
<beuno> yml: what do you get from:  ping bazaar.launchpad.net
<superm1> hopefully didn't find a bug in PPA's just about launch :)
<cprov> superm1:  was it ever built on PPA-beta (dogfood) ?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> multiple times
<yml> beuno: PING bazaar.launchpad.net (82.211.81.254) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 82.211.81.254: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=651 ms 64 bytes from 82.211.81.254: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=573 ms 64 bytes from 82.211.81.254: icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=635 ms 
<beuno> yml: are you on windows or linux now?
<yml> the last one was on linux. Since I have both computer in front of me I can switch easily from one to the other
<yml> Is there another solution to get a branch on launchpad? I mean other that ssh something more simple.
<yml> a bit like code.google.com
<beuno> yml: not that I know of, no
<beuno> but it should be very simple
<jamesh> yml: not if you want to host your branch on Launchpad
<jamesh> if it is hosted elsewhere, you can get it mirrored to Launchpad
<kiko> yml, it's very odd that you're having this trouble, though.
<yml> I would have realy prefered to get everything on launchpad
<superm1> cprov, should my uploads to ppa really be showing up in lp.net/~superm1/+packages?
<cprov> superm1: no, that's a bug
<yml> kiko: I understand but it is not working
<superm1> cprov, ick okay, i'll file a bug again lp then
<yml> :-(
<kiko> yml, so let's back up. what happens if you sftp?
<kiko> (on linux)
<yml> kiko: here it is the error message on linux:
<yml> [souris@localhost .ssh] $ sftp sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net
<yml> Connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net...
<yml> Permission denied (publickey).
<yml> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<kiko> yml, okay, so the public key you uploaded to launchpad isn't working. let me check why.
<thumper> yml: is that you're exact command line?
<thumper> yml: because yml-nospam isn't a valid LP user
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/~yml-nospam ?
<kiko> looks valid to me
<mpt> garrrrr
<beuno> I know
<thumper> eh?
* mpt encounters too many PPA UI bugs at once
<kiko> beuno!
<beuno> yml: try sftp sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net
<thumper> damn it
<beuno> er
<thumper> forgot the tilde
<beuno> yml: try sftp yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net
<thumper> sorry
<beuno> without the sftp://
<yml> kiko: same thing. [souris@localhost .ssh] $ sftp yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net Connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net... Permission denied (publickey). Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer [souris@localhost .ssh] $ 
<kiko> yml, otherwise, if you can do sftp -vvv yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net and put the result in a paste it'd be cool.
<kiko> it's very unusual that you're having this problem
<beuno> argh, almost...
<mpt> cprov, have you fixed bug 135570? I can't reproduce the problem
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135570 in soyuz "PPA link on +archive page is broken" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135570 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<kiko> mpt, yes, it's fixed.
<kiko> it was a config issue.
<cprov> mpt: ^
<superm1> cprov, bug 135669 if you want to triage that appropriately
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135669 in launchpad "PPA uploads are showing up on lp.net/~user/+packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135669
<yml> kiko:http://pastebin.com/m3e1f61a7 here it is the output.txt
<kiko> thanks yml 
<yml> thanks to you kiko to take sometime to help me
<kiko> yml, you're welcome. the problem you have is that your private keys are not where they should be:
<kiko> #
<kiko> debug1: Trying private key: /home/souris/.ssh/id_rsa
<kiko> #
<kiko> debug3: no such identity: /home/souris/.ssh/id_rsa
<kiko> #
<kiko> debug1: Trying private key: /home/souris/.ssh/id_dsa
<kiko> #
<kiko> debug3: no such identity: /home/souris/.ssh/id_dsa
<kiko> how did you generate your key? that's very strange.
<ubotu> New bug: #135669 in launchpad "PPA uploads are showing up on lp.net/~user/+packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135669
<yml> the private key is located at ~.ssh/yml-nospam
<kiko> yml, that sounds wrong.
<kiko> yml, didn't you just do ssh-keygen -t dsa
<kiko> or something?
<yml> I have generated it with this command line:  ssh-keygen -t dsa
<kiko> yml, alternatively, use ssh -i
<kiko> yml, but why did you save it with that odd filename? because you'll need to use sftp -i, and I have no idea how to tell bzr to do that. :)
<kiko> yml, I suspect you can just rename it to ~/.ssh/id_dsa
<kiko> maybe. :)
* kiko is an optimist.
<jamesh> you can edit ~/.ssh/config to pick a non-default key
<kiko> or what jamesh said
<kiko> thank god somebody knows what they are talking about here.
<kiko> right
<thumper> man ssh_config and look for IdentityFile
<thumper> yml: ^^
<jamesh> yml: something like this: http://rafb.net/p/iEzjIz19.html
<beuno> I am curious on how he managed to generate a key with a different name...
<kiko> beuno, it asks you what name it should use.
<jamesh> (you can also tell ssh to use your Launchpad username when logging in to bazaar.launchpad.net that way)
<beuno> kiko: aaaaaah, that would explain the confusion. Is that explained in Launchpad's help?
<yml> 23:24:37
<yml> beuno  : very simple instead of typing on <enter> I give a meaningfull name :-)
<kiko> :)
<beuno> yml: it makes sense  :D
<kiko> beuno, do we even have docs for that? :)
<yml> only to me 
<yml> I am trying now with the default name
* beuno searches for docs on uploading SSH key
<Lamego> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #135672 in soyuz "PPA terms of service are visible even if it's not my archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135672
<beuno> kiko: I can't find any, but I'm sure there is, as a lot of users don't know how to generate the key
<beuno> yml: did you read about generating the key somwhere?
<kiko> good one beuno 
<yml> kiko now when I try to do : [souris@localhost .ssh] $ sftp yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net
<yml> Connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net...
<yml> It hang the console
<kiko> yml, that's better.
<yml> beuno: I haven't find much of uptodate documentation.
<kiko> yml, can you -vvv and then paste that again?
<yml> yes of course
<ubotu> New bug: #135675 in soyuz ""View Terms of Service" is incorrect capitalization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135675
<mpt> cprov, perhaps you could mark it fixed, then?
<yml> http://pastebin.com/m5513ed15
<yml> kiko: are you really sure that this is better?
<cprov> mpt: I will, just a sec
<kiko> yml, yes.
<kiko> mpt, he only JUST cherry-picked it. poor cprov.
<yml> You are an optimist
<mpt> ok, sorry to badger you cprov :-)
<yml> I am Strugling with this since the last 12 hours
<kiko> yml, okay. so either you have a P-MTU issue (not unheard of), as per http://www.netheaven.com/pmtu.html
<kiko> yml, which is easy to fix if you sudo ifconfig ethX mtu 576 or something ridiculously small
<cprov> mpt: it's ok
<yml> kiko; I am sorry but I am not understanding what I neeed to do to fix this problem
<ubotu> New bug: #135677 in soyuz ""1 Sources" or "1 Binaries" is bad grammar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135677
<ubotu> New bug: #135679 in soyuz "PPA page uses the unexplained term "pocket"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135679
<kiko> good ole mpt 
<mpt> You could tell those were me without looking, huh
<kiko> mpt, I have 1 sources in my pocket.
<mpt> Is that a sources in your pocket, or are you just pleased to see me?
* beuno bursts into laughter
<kiko> I just told you I have 1 sources in my pocket!
<yml> I am sorry I have by mistake closed this window
<mpt> kiko's pocket: 1  1 of 1 result
<yml> Did you answer my last question?
<yml> for memory : how to solve my problem that you have qualified of a pmtu problem?
<kiko> yml, so, quick attempt: ifconfig ethX mtu 1492
<kiko> yml, where ethX is the ethernet connection you're using
<kiko> might be eth0, might be eth1, might be something else
<yml> ok so eth0
<kiko> give that a try.
<kiko> if it's not that then I need to try and remember why I had the same problem just the other day
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> a routing problem I believe it was
<yml> kiko you are a kind of guru for me!! I can now see "sftp>"
<kiko> yml, tolja
<yml> unbelievable 12 hours to get this 4 caracters
<kiko> yml, I told you god existed!
<ubotu> New bug: #135681 in soyuz "PPA package refers to "results" when I haven't searched for anything" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135681
<yml> yes but he has decided to make the path fo creating a project on launchpad very painful
<yml> ;-)
<kiko> yml, to be honest, the latter problem is actually with your ISP. did you read that reference I gave you?
<gaspard> hello there
<kiko> yml, but hey, I'm thankful that you decided to stick to your guns
<yml> could you repost it? because I lost it when I close this window by mistake
<kiko> yml, sure. http://www.netheaven.com/pmtu.html
<gaspard> is there an alternative to Trac, written in PHP ?
<kiko> gaspard, there's an alternative to Trac called Launchpad, which washes and irons your clothes too (soon) <wink>
<gaspard> but Launchpad is written in Rails, right ?
<beuno> gaspard: I'm currently working on a bzr<>php thingie, it's at an alpha stage, but I hope to have something uploaded within the next weeks
<kiko> gaspard, it's actually python and zope3.
<beuno> it imports everything into a MySQL DB, and from there on, you can do whatever you like  :D
<gaspard> beuno, perhaps i could contribute on your project
<beuno> gaspard: I'd love contributors, I just need a week or two to clean up the code and make it a bit more generic, It's currently en use in out internal custom software
<beuno> then, I'll upload it to launchpad, and beg for help  :D
<gaspard> could you tell me more about this project ? do you have an url to see sth ? is it GPL ?
<beuno> gaspard: nothing public yet, but it basically syncs the bzr log with a DB at the moment
<gaspard> great ! what is your launchpad user name ?
<yml> kiko ; now I can do sftp yml-nospam@launchpad.net. This is not the end of the story for me  because what I would like to do is upload a branch
<beuno> gaspard: beuno  :D
<beuno> yml: now the command you where trying first should work fine
<beuno> gaspard: I'll post it on planet, and probably under plugins in the bzr website (if it's adecuate)
<yml> bzr push sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/django-survey/main-yui
<reacocard> anyone know when PPA is gonna be out of beta?
<yml> I am still getting the same error on windows : bzr: ERROR : ERROR 2 The system cannot find the file specified
<beuno> yml: are you in the directory where the bzr branch is?
<beuno> try:  bzr status
<kiko> yml, on windows?
<kiko> yml, don't ask me about windows, because I've never used putty
<yml> even if sftp yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net give me psftp>
<kiko> yml, oh, so sftp on windows now works?
<yml> yes
<kiko> wow go figure
<kiko> if you can push on linux I can tell you if there's anything wrong
<yml> in fact the problem was tah 
<yml> taht I was typing sftp sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net
<kiko> ah.
<yml> instead of  sftp yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net
<kiko> yml, I'm not sure what that bzr error means. if you can't try on linux I'd suggest we move to #bzr to ask there.
<yml> I am in the process of creating a bzr branch on linux
<kiko> ah, cool
<kiko> I need to skip out for about 2h but will be back later
<beuno> yml: do a "bzr status" for me
<beuno> and tell me if bzr gets angry or not  :D
<yml> beuno : on windows?
<beuno> yml: wherever you prefer (I prefer linux :p)
<yml> on windows bzr status is telling me that the is some unknown file
<kiko-afk> yml, and you're inside the appropriate tree?
<yml> and folder. I do not want add them to my repository
<yml> yes
<beuno> yml: "bzr log" outputs at least one revision?
<yml> in that repository There is file that I are usefull to me but I do not want to get them revision control
<beuno> yml: not a problem, just want to make sure you have something commited
<kiko-afk> yml, try bzr log --version
<kiko-afk> uhh
<kiko-afk> bzr --version
<kiko-afk> and then look at where the log file is
<kiko-afk> and then put the log file in a paste
<kiko-afk> you can /msg it to me and I'll check it out later if you didn't solve the problem
<kiko-afk> really gone now!
<yml> revno:56
<yml> commiter: yml
<yml> branch nick: workspace
<yml> timestamp: Tue 2007-08-28 16:49
<yml> message: blablabl
<beuno> yml: ok, that seems fine then
<beuno> and in that same directory, you are executing "bzr push sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/django-survey/main-yui" ?
<yml> bzr --version 
<yml> Bazaar (bzr) 0.18.0
<yml> beuno : yes absolutly
<yml> main-yui is a name that I have made up. I want my branch on launchpad be called like this
<beuno> yml: lets test something, try:   bzr push sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/+junk/test
<yml> beuno: same error
<beuno> yml: ok, so it's not launchpad's fault...   you're in the linux box, right?
<yml> The error message was on windows
<gaspard> is there a restriction that makes launchpad, trac, bazaar and every such softs only work with pyton ? 
<beuno> if you are, please paste the output of:     cat ~/.bzr.log
<yml> I am going to try the same thing  on linux but I need to install paramiko first
<beuno> gaspard: I believe it's just a matter of what devs choose
<beuno> yml: yes, sudo aptitude install python-paramiko
<yml> 00:20:50
<yml> beuno  I am using madrake but easy_install made the trick
<beuno> yml: try and push in linux first then
<yml> [souris@localhost testbzr] $ bzr push sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/+junk/test
<yml> Created new branch.
<beuno> :D
<beuno> there ya go
<beuno> try the real URL now
<yml> almost the begining of the story was to do it on windows
<yml> :-)
<beuno> yml: right, what are you using in windows to execute these commands?   windows console?
<yml> ok I will take my pen drive 
<yml> to put the folder on linux
<yml> yes windows console
<beuno> yml: several people here use windows and bzr just fine, so it should work
<yml> I am sure that it should
<beuno> yml: what does bzr --version output?   it should tell you where it logs
<beuno> and there, you should see clearer what's actually happening
<yml> 0.18.0
<beuno> yml: it should output much more then just the version
<beuno> like:   Bazaar log file: /home/malbisetti/.bzr.log
<beuno> but windowised path :p
<yml> yes I have it
<yml> should I paste bin it
<beuno> yes please
<yml> http://pastebin.com/m4df29d5b
<yml> here it is
<beuno> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1001081 bytes) in /home/pastebin/lib/geshi/geshi.php on line 2474
<beuno> heh
<beuno> give: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/   a try
<yml> RRRRR!!!! I will do it again
<yml> beuno: you will not believe me but now firefox is freezing
<yml> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!
<beuno> yml: maybe you shouldn't paste the whole file, just the last 30~40 lines
<beuno> it seems as it's quite big  :D
<yml> This is what I have just seen almost 6000 lines  :-)
<reacocard> anyone know when PPA is going to be out of beta?
<yml> # 35614
<yml> is the page for the log
<beuno> reacocard: it should be out the next few days I believe
<reacocard> beuno: thanks. nothing more firm?
<beuno> reacocard: I believe they're closing the last few bugs, but nothing major seems to be blocking it
<reacocard> excellent, thanks
<beuno> reacocard, :D
<yml> beuno: bzr is complaining about a file that it cannot find? But it does not tell me which file?
<beuno> yml: you're using putty, not windows console
<yml> nope windows console
<beuno> yml: ssh implementation is Putty's plink.
<beuno> that's what the log says
<yml> yes I am using pageant
<beuno> yml: can you try this from a windows standard console instead?
<beuno> yml: take a look at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/107593
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107593 in bzr "bzr unable to ask password for access over bzr+ssh:// or sftp:// when plink.exe used as SSH client" [Low,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Dmitry Vasiliev (hdima)
<yml> This is the place from which I have tried
<beuno> yml: hmmm, give me a sec
<beuno> yml: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/107155
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107155 in bzr "_get_vendor_by_inspection incorrectly determines "plink" to be the executable" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<beuno> "As a workaround, the user can set BZR_SSH=paramiko in their environment to disable the buggy guessing."
<beuno> that's your bug
<yml> beuno : this is muy bueno!!!!
#launchpad 2007-08-30
<yml> it is now fetching
<beuno> :D
<beuno> yay!
<yml> so simple 16 caraters  to work around a bug in 13 hours
<yml> Thank you very much all for your patience and your help
<beuno> yml: my pleasure, I admire your persistance  :D
<yml> You there is always 2 categories of people:
<yml> The one with talent
<yml> and the one that persist
<yml> Obviously I was not in the first category$
<yml> ;-)
<beuno> yml: hahaha, talent is easier to learn then patience  :p
<yml> How did you find this bug in launchpad 
<yml> because I try to use the search without a lot of success
<beuno> yml: I used google  :D
<beuno> http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=ssh+implementation+is+Putty's+plink.&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<beuno> yml: what version of windows are you running?  I'd like to create a patch for that
<yml> beuno : microsoft XP  Professionnel
<yml> version 2002
<yml> Service Pack 2
<beuno> yml: great, I'll try and see if I can prepare a patch for it
<yml> I would be glad to test it
<yml> if yo need a tester
<beuno> yml: would be useful, can you send me an email so I have your address?   beuno@ubuntu.com
<yml> beuno : I have done it thank you
<beuno> yml: thanks, I'll drop you a line when I cook up something
<yml> Thank you and good night it 1:00 AM over there
<yml> bye
<LaserJock> are PPAs working for teams?
<Rinchen> LaserJock, don't know the answer to that. I know you can enable it but  unfortunately someone like cprov will need to take that
<LaserJock> right now it's just Beta Testers that can upload right?
<Rinchen> believe so
<Rinchen> I haven't been too involved with PPA
<LaserJock> I just wondered what happens if you have a team and some people are Beta Testers and some aren't
<Rinchen> best to ask crpov in the morning
<Rinchen> or, of course, email launchpad-users
<tonyyarusso> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart lists fqdn = upload.dogfood.launchpad.net for the config; is this still correct now that it's out of the beta area?
<kiko-afk> tonyyarusso, nope -- but we haven't updated it yet. we will tomorrow (when matt revell is back)
<tonyyarusso> kiko-afk: so if I use fqdn = upload.launchpad.net it should work?
<kiko-afk> tonyyarusso, yes, but shhh don't tell anyone :)
<tonyyarusso> lol, okay
<LaserJock> kiko-afk: heh, it's already on launchpad-users
<kiko-afk> omg :)
<LaserJock> we could blog it for good measure
<LaserJock> then what would you do, huh?
<LaserJock> ;-)
<LaserJock> "ooopss, was that your LP karma?"
<kiko-afk> lol
<kiko-afk> fofl
<kiko-afk> ai ai, been a while since I've laughed this hard
<LaserJock> "I'm sorry, we just had a database malfunction, you've just been assigned all Ubuntu bugs"
<LaserJock> "What? your hackergotchi was replaced by a picture of a pink pony? File a bug and we'll see what we can do" :-)
<tonyyarusso> Are the rest of the conf fields correct?
<tonyyarusso> hahaa
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: there *is* an email on the launchpad-users list with instructions
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: hrm - I may not be on that list yet :S
* tonyyarusso adds
<tonyyarusso> Uploading to my-ppa (via ftp to upload.launchpad.net):
<tonyyarusso> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network (111, 'Connection refused')
<kiko-afk> have you checked your network?
<kiko-afk> isn't it ppa.launchpad.net btw?
<tonyyarusso> Oooh, that could be.
<ubotu> New bug: #135730 in launchpad "Special background for private bug reports etc should be inside tabs" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135730
<effie_jayx> quick question.... how does team karma work?
<effie_jayx> not general launchpad karma... 
<effie_jayx> team karma. I thought I saw it somewhere
<beuno> effie_jayx, afaik, it's not implemented yet
<effie_jayx> cool then
<tonyyarusso> Bah.  "Rejected - Must be a member of lp-beta-testers for PPA"  I thought it was everyone now, but I guess I'm jumping the gun on that.
<superm1> tonyyarusso, hasn't launched yet
<superm1> they are pretty close, and will announce when its ready
<tonyyarusso> superm1: ah, ok.  I must have misheard/read.
<superm1> tonyyarusso, they were almost ready today, but i believe had to delay a little more
<tonyyarusso> ah
<sander_m> Hello. My gnome-hearts application is translated through launchpad. I am readying a new, big release and have frozen and uploaded the new .pot files to launchpad. But where can I announce to the launchpad translators that I have done so and ask for their contribution over the next week or two?
<sander_m> Is the launchpad-users mailinglist the correct place to announce a string freeze for my project and ask for translations?
<sander_m> Well... I guess so then.
<elmargol> can someone explain "Step 4: As there is no override system, you have to upload you package to the right/desired component. In debian/control, use this syntax Section: universe/devel." to me?
<Hobbsee> elmargol: if you want it to use universe build-deps, you'll need to set the section as universe/foo
<superm1> elmargol, luckily since there is an override system in ubuntu, adding the section on the PPA source package and the ubuntu source package won't matter.  the override in ubuntu will take precedence when its uploaded to ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> elmargol: otherwise it will default ot main, and so will fail to build if any build-deps are in universe
<elmargol> ah ok. Can I sign packages after I build them on PPA?
<superm1> elmargol, if you mirror to another repository and sign that repository
<superm1> since ppa doesn't support signing (yet)
<superm1> elmargol, actually Daviey and I coauthored a script that will apt-mirror, regenerate the release and sign if you're interested in seeing it
<elmargol> Yes I need PPA for a upstream project. ATM i build packages on Virtual machines for every platform :( this sucks
<elmargol> I need packages for Feisty 32and64 bit and dapper 32and64bit
<superm1> elmargol, let me grab you the branch the script is sitting in then
<superm1> elmargol, https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-weekly-build  There are two scripts in there, you only need one of them, the other is for our submissions to PPA
<elmargol> I give it a look thx
<superm1> mirror_repository.sh, and its in revno 11
<elmargol> superm1: I only have 10 revs
<elmargol> ah ok refresh helps
<superm1> elmargol, pull an update, the commit was pushed right as i was telling you :)
<superm1> forgot to push it earlier tonight
<ubotu> New bug: #135753 in soyuz "PPA FTBFS when needing earlier build's binaries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135753
<carlos> morning
<elmargol> can someone please add me to the launchpad-beta-testers team?
<Hobbsee> good morning carlos 
<carlos> elmargol: you need to talk with mrevell
<elmargol> carlos: I write an email
<carlos> yeah, that should work better
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<ubotu> New bug: #135799 in malone "Spelling error in pie chart" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135799
<ubotu> New bug: #135817 in malone "Launchpad should support status imports from the Python bugtracker" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135817
<ubotu> New bug: #135821 in launchpad "Let's have a whiteboard or a description for a milestone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135821
<Odd_Bloke> I'm currently trying to push to a branch but it isw locked by 'vostok'.  Is this a lock I shouldn't break?
<kiko> I think vostok is the mirroring machine
<mwhudson> that's very strange
<Odd_Bloke> I should note I'm pushing using bzr+ssh rather than sftp...
<mwhudson> Odd_Bloke: is it reproducible?
<Odd_Bloke> It's happened a couple of times.
<Odd_Bloke> Lock is "held by supermirror@vostok on host vostok [process #6311] "
<Odd_Bloke> Just happened for a third time.
<mwhudson> ah hm
<mwhudson> it looks a bit like there's a bzr process hanging around that may have the lock
<mwhudson> (it's not PID 6311 though, dunno where that comes from)
<mwhudson> Odd_Bloke: have you had any dropped connections or anything like that lately?
<Odd_Bloke> mwhudson: I did earlier, but I broke that lock once...
<mwhudson> hm
* mwhudson curses once, twice, thrice the ssh server logs
<mwhudson> Odd_Bloke: i suggest filing a bug
<mwhudson> maybe jml will have a clue
<Odd_Bloke> mwhudson: In Launchpad or is there a more appropriate subproject?
<kiko> launchpad-bazaar, Odd_Bloke 
<Odd_Bloke> mwhudson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/125420 would appear to be the problem I'm having.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125420 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror tasking locks?" [Undecided,New]  
<mwhudson> Odd_Bloke: after you broke the lock once, did it then work?
<mwhudson> often there will be two stale locks (a branch lock and a repository lock)
<Odd_Bloke> mwhudson: See my latest comment.  The lock is taken again immediately I break it.
<Odd_Bloke> Though I have been breaking it using the bzr+ssh protocol, which could be the problem...
<ubotu> New bug: #135829 in launchpad-answers "OOPS creating a faq with a rejected question" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135829
<statik> whats a launchpad?
<jtv> statik: you raise a good point.  If there is no cocktail named Launchpad yet, there ought to be one.
<kiko> I'll raise a cocktail to that
<bac_> jtv: the cocktail would be served ON FIRE, i assume
<jtv> hmmm...
<statik> that's pretty funny. the US space program has just completed a 4 month investigation into astronauts flying the shuttle while drunk. I bet the local bars here near Kennedy Space center would love the idea :)
<kiko> wtf
<kiko> me
<Rinchen> him
<mwhudson> wut
<Odd_Bloke> you
* Rinchen looks around for SteveA 
<statik> he is here, with the other 7 of us
<kiko> me
<jsk> me
<bigjools> and me
<ddaa> shhhh
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<SteveA> Good morning!
<jtv> Evening.
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting
<SteveA> For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating about Launchpad development
<SteveA> who is here today?
<jtv> me
<schwuk> me
<barr1> me
<adeuring> me
<carlos> me
<sinzu2> me
<bigjools> me
<gmb> me
<mthaddon> me
<BjornT> me
<ddaa> me
<bac> me
<jsk> me
<allenap> me
<jamesh> me
<deadwill> stop flooding
<Rinchen> me
<matsubara> me
<salgado> me
<statik> me
<danilos> me
<SteveA> deadwill: hi.  Welcome to the meeting
<mwhudson> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<deadwill> :D
<intellectronica> me
<Rinchen> mrevell, mpt ?
<mrevell> me
<mrevell> sorry
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<cprov> me
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Coping with changes to configs - kiko
<SteveA>  * Deadline for moving dbschema code - kiko
<SteveA>  * Staging shared mailbox - matsubara
<SteveA>  * Pre-allhands training - kiko
<SteveA>  * Ubuntu bugwatches are growing old - kiko
<SteveA>  (other items)
<stub> me
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> We have a long agenda today
<SteveA> so please help to keep things moving along promptly
<SteveA> Next meeting: same time next week.  Anyone know they won't be here?
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> great
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meetig
<SteveA> none
<SteveA>  * OOPS report -- matsubara
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 134223, 134301, 135829, 135838
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134223 in launchpad-bazaar "viewing the index page of a bug you can upload to oopses" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134223 - Assigned to Michael Hudson (mwhudson)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134301 in rosetta "AttributeError: 'unicode' object has no attribute 'code'" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134301 - Assigned to Curtis Hovey (sinzui-is)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135829 in launchpad-answers "OOPS creating a faq with a rejected question" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135829
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135838 in rosetta "Broken link to import queue in +translations page " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135838
<matsubara> mwhudson, re: bug 134223. was it not fixed on edge? Today's report shows some
<matsubara> OOPSes there.
<mwhudson> matsubara: yes :(
<matsubara> sinzui: how's bug 134301 fix going?
* Rinchen excels at testing edge. :-)
<statik> matsubara: sinzui is vacationing
<ubotu> New bug: #135838 in rosetta "Broken link to import queue in +translations page " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135838
<danilos> carlos: were you not on #135838?
<carlos> danilos: yes
<matsubara> oh sorry. didn't know that. thanks statik 
<kiko> matsubara, we should wait for sinzui for those I guess. email him please
<sinzu2> matsubara: I can get it ready in a few days. (this net work blows for doing a preimp)
* ddaa fixes the summary of bug 134223
<carlos> although didn't work too much on it, I'm giving priority to 'the huge branch (TM)'
<danilos> carlos: right, understandable
<matsubara> sinzu2: thanks for the feedback even being away. :-)
<matsubara> thank you ddaa 
<kiko> sinzu2, don't worry about it.
<carlos> matsubara: I just assigned 135838 to me
<sinzu2> matsubara: I have me pre-imp scripted out
<kiko> sinzu2, enjoy those vacations -- they go by quickly!
<matsubara> thank you carlos 
<matsubara> SteveA: that's it. back to you. thanks!
<SteveA> thank you matsubara 
<SteveA>  - Critical bugs, Rinchen 
<Rinchen> Howdy, a few for today.
<Rinchen>  salgado, is bug 127004 critical becuase it needs to be done this cycle or is something currently broken?
<ubotu> Bug 127004 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/127004 is private
<Rinchen>  jamesh, is bug 131043 really critical? We're still waiting on an upstream fix correct?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131043 in launchpad "database adapter serialisation tests disabled" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131043
<Rinchen>  barr1, current status on bug 132422 and bug 133630 please?
<ubotu> Bug 132422 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/132422 is private
<salgado> Rinchen, critical because it needs to go in this cycle
<ubotu> Bug 133630 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/133630 is private
<Rinchen>  Bug 134312 seems to be database related. Should this be assigned to stub? Same question wrt to Bug 135312 although this appears to more complicated.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134312 in launchpad "Checkwatches script doesn't use correct DB user" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134312
<ubotu> Bug 135312 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/135312 is private
<salgado> Rinchen, it's already waiting for review, though
<jamesh> Rinchen: SteveA asked me to mark the bug critical when filing it
<Rinchen> salgado, ok thanks. That helps me know the situation.
<jamesh> so that's what I did
<jamesh> I don't know if it needs to be brought up at each meeting though
<Rinchen> jamesh, ok, any objections if I drop it from this meeting?
<stub> Rinchen: Anyone can do Bug 134312
<Rinchen> Thanks stub
<Rinchen> so I need a taker for bug 134312 then
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134312 in launchpad "Checkwatches script doesn't use correct DB user" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134312
<SteveA> so, 131043 is about us having tests disabled
<Rinchen> stub, are you able to do the other one,  134312?
<SteveA> essentially, we're not testing the DB adapter serialization code
<BjornT> what's the reason for changing the db users as soon as possible? it'd be good to get a bit more notice for issues like this
<SteveA> which means this code is subject to being broken, and we won't realize
<stub> Rinchen: In fact, better for someone who is familiar with checkwatches as I can only make the tests pass - I won't know of areas without test coverage
<kiko> BjornT, we moved to a new box 
<kiko> BjornT, so we're trying to clean things out as we move
<stub> BjornT: We can work around it if scheduling is a bitch
<BjornT> kiko: but why does it need to be done ASAP?
<SteveA> even so, we can change it to High priority, if it is interfering with this report too much.
<Rinchen> statik, please poke barry about his above. :-)
<SteveA> I would prefer it stay critical though
<BjornT> stub: some scripts are not trivial to convert, so i'd rather push this off to the next cycle
<BjornT> we already have too much to do for 1.1.9
<stub> Rinchen: I won't be good for any bugs this cycle with all the leave and the db stuff I need to do
<Rinchen> SteveA, I'm ok to not report on it weekly and leave it critical.
<stub> BjornT: Sure
<kiko> BjornT, okay, push them off.
<BjornT> cool, thanks
<SteveA> Rinchen: ok
<barr1> Rinchen: no change in status
<teolemon> hi everybody, I was wondering if there were some Rosetta gurus out there
<mthaddon> so are we planning to still fix this in 1.1.9?
<SteveA> Rinchen: I worry that if we mark it high, we're not taking our commitment to having good test coverage seriously
<mthaddon> (the checkwatches, I mean)
<SteveA> teolemon: we're in a meeting for the next 30 mins.  Maybe someone like carlos or danilos can help you in a private message
<teolemon> sorry
<teolemon> I'll wait
<kiko> Rinchen, and it will get forgotten :-(
<carlos> teolemon: thanks
<SteveA> teolemon: sure, thank you
<barr1> SteveA: i think we still take it seriously, but i don't think it's critical
<Rinchen> I still need a volunteer for checkwatches
<Rinchen> pretty please
<sinzu2> I've generally taken critical as cherrypickable, High as must go out in this release.
<mthaddon> barr1,  the reason I marked it critical is that I think it warrants a cherry pick before the next release since we currently have an ugly work around
<BjornT> Rinchen: didn't we agree on pusing it off to 1.1.10?
<stub> Rinchen: We can defer checkwatches too if needed
<Rinchen> mthaddon, how badly will this interfere with your work if we delay checkwatches and the others?
<kiko> SteveA, this meeting is moving very slowly.
<stub> mthaddon: (We just need to allow access to the launchpad user from forster and it will work like it did on gangotri)
<barr1> critical to me means "drop everything and fix it NOW"
<SteveA> kiko: you think so?  in general, or just this part about critical bugs?
<kiko> SteveA, my internet connection hiccupped. sorry. :)
<Rinchen> Ok, I'll try to sort the rest of this out today.  SteveA back to you.
<mthaddon> Rinchen, it'll mean continuing to have an ugly hack in place for checkwatches - some of the other ones do need to happen sooner as I need to migrate all scripts of gangotri as part of the app server reconfig project
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen :-)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<mthaddon> Rinchen, can discuss the details with you later
<SteveA> there is one new proposal for an official launchpad project bug tag
<SteveA>  - focus
<kiko> focus?!
<kiko> field-focus maybe
<SteveA>  about the focusing of form controls
<kiko> form-focus
<SteveA> I agree with kiko that 'focus' is a very general term
<jtv> input-focus?
<SteveA> for example, the focus of development
<kiko> form-focus sounds less ambiguous of the options
<SteveA> the dutch prog rock band, with their yodelling hit "hocus pocus"
<jtv> SteveA: you're not thinking of Crocus?
<SteveA> mpt: what's your opinion?
<barr1> nope, it's Focus
<danilos> I think tags are there to help developers... even if they may be confusing to those who are not using them, it's important they are short and understandable to those who are using them
<kiko> danilos, focus is confusing /to me/
<danilos> kiko: wouldn't mpt be the one using them most?
<danilos> s/them/it/
<SteveA> jtv: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Focus_%28band%29
<SteveA> danilos: the tags are to help both developers, and casual users of Launchpad
<kiko> danilos, I don't see the connection there. I still need to read the tags in the portlet.
<SteveA> danilos: also, tags are more often read than written
<SteveA> danilos: also also, there's support in the application to show you what tags exist
<danilos> SteveA: my only concern is maybe they'd be written more often if they were not as cumbersome to add
<jtv> That may be more a UI matter than a naming matter though...
<kiko> what jtv said
<SteveA> danilos: outside of the meeting, please try adding the tags focus and form-focus to some bugs on staging
<kiko> our handling of tags is too simplistic
<SteveA> danilos: and see how much extra total work it is, and recommend some improvements
<SteveA> I'm with jtv and kiko
<danilos> kiko: that's true, but I don't see the connection either... unless you are interested in tracking all your focus bugs yourself... anyway, I'm done with the matter
<SteveA> mpt: you proposed the tag
<SteveA> mpt: do you agree with form-focus?
<SteveA> ok, time to move on.  form-focus is approved for the use mpt proposed, provided mpt agrees with it
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> Numerous cherry picks have been applied and issues discovered with moving scripts to run from new server which has more restricted DB access
<mthaddon> Rollout procedure is changing - script now includes means of performing commands (e.g. starting services) immediately after pushing out code (tested yesterday successfully)
<mthaddon> Seems to be an ongoing issues with the branch-puller (per the scriptactivity emails)
<kiko> mthaddon, beautiful work, thanks.
<mthaddon> Other than that all other issues have been discussed
<SteveA> mthaddon: havbe been discussed here today?  or elsewhere?
<mthaddon> SteveA, discussed here today (the script DB user issues)
<SteveA> I'm very happy to hear about greater amounts of reliable automation for rollouts
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA> .wub 61
<kiko> wub wub
<stub> Database patches need to be in my queue by Tuesday. I won't be around Monday, so grab me tomorrow if you need me.
<stub> DB patch review call is scheduled with Mark Wednesday 5th.
<stub> A call to discuss the code import patch is being scheduled for tomorrow. I may try and discuss other ready patches if Mark has time.
<stub> tink dat is all
<SteveA> thanks stub
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Does anyone have any RT requests that need attention? If you are blocked on any, please speak now. 
<jtv> Yup
* jtv looks it up
<jtv> #28968
<SteveA> actually, to save time in this meeting, please privmsg Rinchen 
<jtv> ok
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> Right now, the upstream Amarok team deal with bugs reported against the Ubuntu Amarok package. I'm told that they've expressed frustration at not being able to set importances, see private bugs and set wishlist bugs. These tasks are reserved for the Ubuntu drivers, as it's an Ubuntu package and not the upstream project.
<mrevell> I'll start a discussion on launchpad-users where I'd value your thoughts on what we can offer upstreams who want to be more involved in managing bugs filed against the Ubuntu package of their software.
<mrevell> Thanks, back to you SteveA.
<SteveA> ok, thanks.  more on launchpad-users
<SteveA>  * Coping with changes to configs - kiko
<Hobbsee> mrevell: kiko was planning to add to that on what launchpad was planning to do about how we send bugs upstream, as well.
<mrevell> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problem
<kiko> we've had a horrible number of problems with config updating this cycle
<kiko> there are two reasons for this
<kiko> first, because our config system is a disaster
<kiko> in particular the lack of proper inheritance/overriding
<kiko> second, because people are not being disciplined about updating our production configs
<kiko> I would like us to address the latter part of the problem right now
<kiko> I suspect part of the issue is that few people really understand what configs are used where (I certainly don't)
<SteveA> how about a simple diff-based lint script?
<SteveA> so make lint-configs
<kiko> and the other part of the issue is that reviewers don't pay attention to config changes
<jamesh> or a test that tries to load each config
<barr1> kiko: and also, how do you /test/ the other configs?
<jamesh> (won't catch everything, but will catch the worst problems)
<kiko> I have no idea. I don't understand how our configs work. I just know that people forget to update them and then we have rollout pains.
<SteveA> ok, I'd like to have a discussion of this on the launchpad mailing list.  kiko, please write the above in a message to the list.
<SteveA> then we can get a variety of ideas, and get something done
<mthaddon> jamesh, like one I discovered last night where we had duplicate ppa entries in edge2 
<kiko> SteveA, it needs to be done for 1.1.9.
<SteveA> good
<kiko> another rollout like this and I'll have a heart attack
<kiko> move on.
<SteveA> thanks for raising it here, and mention that on the list
<SteveA>  * Staging shared mailbox - matsubara
<matsubara> I'd like to propose that all team leads should have access to the shared staging mailbox. Is there any security concern regarding that?.
<SteveA> I can't think of one
<SteveA> if there is none, then the whole launchpad team should have access
<matsubara> I can email (encrypted) the password to all team lead, but maybe IS should do that.
<jtv> Will there be any problem if several of us try to create accounts with that mailbox as its email address?
<matsubara> I'm fine with the whole team having access to it.
<SteveA> if there is no issue, then we can put the password on the internal development wiki
<cprov> mthaddon: that was probably my fault ... sorry
<matsubara> jtv: we should use that email address to create accounts
<matsubara> jtv: it's a catch all account
<mthaddon> cprov, fixed now
<SteveA> can we use mailbox+uniquename as the mail address, if we need that?
<matsubara> so any email you use, it'll end up there
<SteveA> I don't think we'll need it though
<matsubara> s/should/should not/
<stub> foo@example.com ends up there
<barr1> matsubara: how will we access that?  via imap(s)?
<SteveA> matsubara: please mail the list, asking for any security concerns
<stub> (and any other email address)
<matsubara> barr1: yes, imap
<barr1> cool
<SteveA> matsubara: if we get none, and we get "there are no concerns in my subsystem" from team leads
<SteveA> matsubara: then we can go ahead
<jtv> ok
<matsubara> SteveA: all right. thanks!
<SteveA>  * Deadline for moving dbschema code - kiko
<SteveA> matsubara: you're on the hook for chasing team leads about this, to get an answer
<SteveA> matsubara: thanks
<kiko> we have new dbenum code thanks to thumper 
<matsubara> roger
<kiko> many developers have moved their code
<kiko> but many more have not.
<kiko> 1.1.10 is the release where lib.canonical.lp.dbschema will exist
* carlos blames translations....
<kiko> so make sure you make time for this
<SteveA> kiko: the last release ?
<kiko> I will file the individual bugs for each team. get moving!
<carlos> kiko: exist or will be killed?
<SteveA> thank you kiko
<kiko> be killed, cease to exist.
<SteveA>  * Pre-allhands training - kiko
<kiko> this is just an announcement
<SteveA> kiko: when you've filed bugs, please mail the list too
<kiko> some people don't read the launchpad list, to which clan sent an announcement
<kiko> specifying /special/ arrival dates for the launchpad team
<SteveA> everyone here should read the launchpad list!
<SteveA> it's our primary means of coordination other than launchpad itself
<kiko> you are meant to arrive on the 31st of october.
<kiko> if some bozo books his tickets wrong because they did not read the list (and yes, the warthogs announcement is superseded by the launchpad one)
* barr1 hopes we have pumpkins and costumes
<SteveA> if there's a reason you don't read the launchpad list in a timely way, then mail me to tell me why, and I'll look at getting that issue fixed
<SteveA> next week, we'll do a poll about whether people have booked travel to these meetings
<SteveA> ACTION for SteveA there.
<kiko> ...
<carlos> SteveA, kiko: I'm waiting since Tuesday for Dionne
<jtv> Note that down: SteveA wants action.
<carlos> I didn't get any input since my first email
<SteveA> jtv: actually, I mean, that should go on next week's meeting agenda
<Rinchen> mine were done within 24 hours
<carlos> and I think jtv is in the same situation too
<SteveA> if you have issues arranging travel, talk with your line manager and/or to me
<jtv> I got an answer from a colleague of hers
<SteveA> by email
<carlos> jtv: oh!
<SteveA>  * Ubuntu bugwatches are growing old - kiko
* gmb had to find his own because he kept getting offered silly connections
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<kiko> I raised an issue on-list related to the Ubuntu bugwatches
<jtv> carlos: I got mine an hour or two ago
<kiko> and the fact that they are largely useless
<carlos> jtv: maybe I will get mine later today...
<SteveA> why are they largely useless?
<kiko> I just wanted to ask jamesh and BjornT together if they feel that the hack in place is more painful than having to cope with redirection through some other means.
<kiko> SteveA, because the ubuntu bugzilla no longer exists.
<SteveA> I see
<kiko> it is just a redirection shim to launchpad. we aren't "watching" anything.
<kiko> jamesh, BjornT: speak now or the hack stays. :)
<BjornT> kiko: the hack in place is not painful, but i agree that they are useless. my vote would probaly be to keep the watches, though
<jamesh> kiko: other than needing to special case ubuntu-bugs in the checkwatches script, I don't know how much pain it is
<kiko> that special-casing hasn't caused problems so far, and I doubt it will.
<kiko> okay. thanks for your opinions!
<stub> Hasn't enough time passed that we can break old book marks now? Any old bookmarks would be for retired versions of Ubuntu now anyway, wouldn't they?
<kiko> stub, there's changelog links and URLs.. cjwatson asked they be kept.
<BjornT> kiko: the main reason being is that there's more work involved in removing the watches than it is to maintain the current hack
<kiko> BjornT, yeah, I agree
<kiko> SteveA, move on.
<SteveA> thanks kiko 
<SteveA> kiko: did you have any other items?
<jamesh> as I said earlier, we could produce a static rewritemap to keep the links working
<jamesh> not sure if it is worth it though
<jtv> GoogleBot might appreciate it
<kiko> SteveA, not that i recall
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Blockers -- by new-fangled launchpad team organisation
<SteveA> and
<matsubara> oh today we already start by the new team org
<SteveA> this time, I'll ask for temas...
<SteveA> um teams
<SteveA> Launchpad translations
<SteveA> jtv: ?
<jtv> Yes?
<danilos> jtv: you mean 'no'? :)
<SteveA> jtv: is the Translations team blocked on anything outside of the team?
* kiko frowns at jtv 
<jtv> Not urgently
<SteveA> that's 'no' then
<jtv> right
<SteveA> no grey areas here
<SteveA> thank you jtv 
<SteveA> Launchpad bugs
<SteveA> BjornT: ?
<BjornT> SteveA: not blocked
<SteveA> thanks BjornT 
<SteveA> Soyuz
<SteveA> kiko, cprov, bigjools ?
<bigjools> no
<SteveA> thanks
<bigjools> not blocked
<cprov> not blocked
<SteveA> SC: not blocked
<kiko> no
<SteveA> Foundations:
<SteveA> I didn't ask.  My bad.
<salgado> SteveA, not blocked
<SteveA> Collaborative commerce:
<SteveA> statik: ?
<statik> not blocked
<SteveA> thanks
<Rinchen> release team: not blocked
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<Rinchen> thanks matsubara  :-)
<SteveA> gah... jetlag
<SteveA> did I miss any?
<mwhudson> me! me!
<ddaa> TEAM: Code BLOCKED: code-import db patch review (confcall scheduled)
* schwuk raises his hand
<SteveA> of course!
<SteveA> hwdb
<adeuring> no
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> I think that's it
<SteveA> if I've been slack and missed a team, sorry, please speak up now
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> that's all
<SteveA> thanks everyone!
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<mwhudson> thanks SteveA
<mrevell> thanks all
<jsk> cheers
<mrevell> cprov: I'm going to get tea then will ping you
<cprov> mrevell-tea: yup
<statik> buh bye
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
* beuno coughes
<SteveA> here did teolomon go?
<SteveA> he wanted some help with something about translations
<beuno> carlos, ready when you are  :D
<carlos> SteveA: no idea...
<carlos> beuno: let me finish something, I will be ready in a couple of minutes
<beuno> carlos, sure, I'll just get more coffee
<ubotu> New bug: #135853 in soyuz "Clean up your dbschema items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135853
<ubotu> New bug: #135854 in rosetta "Clean up your dbschema items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135854
<ubotu> New bug: #135855 in launchpad-bazaar "Clean up your dbschema items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135855
<ubotu> New bug: #135856 in malone "Clean up your dbschema items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135856
<ubotu> New bug: #135857 in blueprint "Clean up your dbschema items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135857
<matsubara> isn't that a good example of using bugtasks?
<carlos> beuno: ping me when you are ready, please
<matsubara> kiko: ^
<beuno> carlos, ping  :D
<carlos> beuno: pong
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> so
<beuno> so...
<beuno> translation stats
<carlos> Tell me the exact information you would like to get and I will try to get it for you 
<kiko> matsubara, hmm, maybe.
<kiko> would have made my life easier
<carlos> beuno: I will not be able to provide with history, except store the statistics in a per date file
<beuno> ok, the ideal information I would want is an activity log of translation, "x translated y in z" with a date stamp
<kiko> matsubara, yeah, I don't see a good reason why not. I suck :-(
<carlos> so I will export statistics per day and you will need to calculate the improvements
<beuno> carlos, sure I don't mind parsing any kind of data
<carlos> beuno: what's 'x', 'y' and 'z' ? 
<carlos> I guess z == distroseries (gutsy, daper, edgy)
<carlos> y == sourcepackage (evolution, openoffice.org, etc...)
<carlos> and x person?
<beuno> User translated package in distro
<carlos> ok
<carlos> so I guessed correctly
<beuno> I'm very glad you did  :D
<carlos> beuno: are you interested on suggestions too?
<carlos> or just in translations that are actually used?
<beuno> carlos, absolutely, anything you can, I'd rather have to filter out
<carlos> beuno: I mean, you want it split or aggregated?
<carlos> for instance:
<carlos> "carlos did 100 translations in Gutsy's evolution"
<carlos> or
<carlos> "carlos did 30 translations and 70 suggestions in Gutsy's evolution"
<carlos> ?
<beuno> carlos, I'd prefer the second option, but not if it takes you much longer
<beuno> I'm also happy with something like the Karma summary
<beuno> "carlos translated a string in Gutsy's evolution"
<carlos> beuno: dude, I have raw access to a db mirror so I could provide anything you want
<beuno> "carlos suggested..."
<ubotu> New bug: #135859 in launchpad "Clean up your dbschema items" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135859
<beuno> carlos, hahahaah, I don't want to abuse your friendlyness  :p
<carlos> beuno: well, I would prefer if you give me a list of things you really want to know
<beuno> the ideal for me would somethin I could show semi-live, like in ubuntustats.com
<carlos> if it's not possible, I will tell you that, don't worry
<carlos> beuno: I'm using a mirror, so it will not be live
<beuno> so I would show items fly by the browser of people translating stuff
<carlos> it usually has a small delay, less than 24 hours, but a delay anyway
<carlos> until we implement the proper spec about stats
<beuno> carlos, that works, it doesn't have to be live as in "it's happening right now"
<carlos> in which case, it will be updated live
<beuno> most of the items now aren't live either
<beuno> just acceptably recent  :D
<beuno> that way I can show that info in ubuntustats, and generate the weekly stats for UWN
<carlos> ok, let me prepare something...
<beuno> and eventually querying for stats, since I'll have all that in a db
* beuno goes fetch carlos coffee
<carlos> hmm, this query is being long...
<carlos> beuno: waiting for the sql server
<beuno> carlos, great, that means I'm getting a lot of data  :p
<beuno> carlos, I was thinking maybe you could generate a file per hour or so to make it easier on the DB, and quicker for me (less if it's convenient for you)
<carlos> beuno: well, data doesn't change so often
<carlos> so once per day is enough
<carlos> although I need to optimise that query... (still running)
<carlos> beuno: we update the DB mirror once per day anyway
<beuno> carlos, ah, right, makes sense then
<beuno> and, while I'm not trying to get greedy, that means the whole LP DB?  as in "maybe, in the future, if I send you enough fruit baskets, we could generate more of these"?
<beuno> carlos, the main server at my office just exploded into pieces and I've got 18 people staring at the ceiling instead of programming, I have to run over there real quick, can we continue in about an hour?
<carlos> beuno: sure
<beuno> thanks!  :D
<carlos> beuno: about 'generating more of these', about translations, no problem for other things... I would prefer to check with the maintainers. the proper solution is use launchpad for it
<kiko> matsubara-lunch, is there no bug for empty config sectios being required? how odd.
<ddaa> kiko: IIRC a bug was filed previously and marked invalid because
<ddaa> both upstream and launchpad want to get away from the existing config management system
<ddaa> so there would be little point in fixing upstream bugs there
<ddaa> (so said stub, IIRC)
<beuno> carlos, ok, just killed the person who touched the server, how's the query
<ddaa> beuno: you're carlos's "cleaner"?
<ddaa> can I ask you to clean people too?
<carlos> beuno: still running, even after I optimised it a bit, I guess I would need to improve it even more...
<carlos> ddaa: it was not my server... but who knows... :-P
<beuno> ddaa, yes you can, but I don't accept money, only "launchpad favours" currency
<mwhudson> kiko: bug 50033
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50033 in launchpad "Default values are not accessible from config section if a config file doesn't contain that section" [High,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50033 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<beuno> carlos, I remembered something on my way here, I would also need what language it was translated in
<carlos> hmm, that's even worse
<beuno> I thought it would be :D
<carlos> more joins
<beuno> but UWN stats are basically per language stats
* carlos does it for a concrete language to see whether it helps
<beuno> I can replace IDs for languages if that saves time/resources
<carlos> don't worry, it's more easy for me to do it directly
<beuno> :D
<carlos> ok, per language it's faster
<carlos> I just got the Spanish one
* carlos dumps it into a file
<beuno> yay!
<synic> kiko: ok... I'm an idiot.  I get the series stuff now.  Would it be a big pain for me to request deletion of the "unstable" series in the exaile project?  There's a milestone in there....
<synic> I promise I'll consult you before I create a new series, just to I can make sure I know what I'm doing.
<carlos> beuno: http://people.ubuntu.com/~carlos/statistics/gutsy_es_20070830.txt
<carlos> that's the list of Spanish translations that are being used per package
<carlos> in Gutsy
<carlos> I could do it relative to current day too
<beuno> carlos, that's almost perfect
<beuno> if you add it relative to the day, and distiguish suggestions from translations, I'm set
<carlos> that's just translations
<carlos> I could provide another file with the same information for suggestions not being used
* carlos writes some new queries...
<carlos> beuno: although, if you prefer to get that information in the same file, I think it's possible
<beuno> carlos, it's the same to me, as long as I can parse it
<carlos> well, anything is possible, I mean, I think I'm able to do it :-P
* beuno recalls an article on mysql exporting to csv directly
<beuno> are you using mysql, or is it top secret?
<carlos> beuno: we use postgres
<ddaa> and that's anything but secret.
<beuno> hmmm, this might work anyway then: http://tlug.dnho.net/?q=node/209
<ddaa> our database schema does not lend itself well to brainless exports
<ddaa> for example, some people do not want to disclose their email addresses
<ddaa> also, anything involving translations touch tables with literally zillions of rows
<ddaa> exporting this data involves some expertise
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<beuno> ddaa, right, I understand, I was just trying to help out a bit, I believe that formats the output as a csv file, easier to parse
<kiko> synic, that's easy.
<synic> cool
* ddaa cannot find bug that said "cannot convert person to team"
<kiko> synic, hand me a url please?
<ddaa> kiko: was it fixed?
<kiko> what?
<kiko> ddaa, was what fixed?
<synic> kiko: for which question?  The first one?
<carlos> beuno: I just need to go out for 20 minutes, will you be around when I'm back?
<kiko> synic, were there multiple questions? :)
<synic> kiko: yup.
<beuno> carlos, all day, yes
<carlos> beuno: ok
<ddaa> kiko: I thought there was a bug filed about being unable to convert a person into a team.
<carlos> beuno: will ping you as soon as I'm back
<synic> kiko: Here's the one regarding exaile-tickets: https://launchpad.net/~exaile-tickets
<beuno> carlos, great, thanks  :D
<kiko> synic, oh, that's an existing bug. please file a request (see support in the /topic)
<kiko> synic, when salgado <wink> finished that bug you'll be able to do it.
<kiko> synic, just leave it as-is for now -- it's safest.
<synic> kiko: wait, what's the bug?  
<kiko> synic, if you file the support request matsubara-lunch will link it in
<synic> is the bug being able to delete users, or being able to convert them to teams?
<kiko> synic, the latter.
<synic> ah
<synic> the other question was this:
<synic> kiko: ok... I'm an idiot.  I get the series stuff now.  Would it be a big pain for me to request deletion of the "unstable" series in the exaile project?  There's a milestone in there....
<kiko> no problem.
<kiko> I was on the phone with Rinchen who as we know talks a great deal (even more than me!)
<kiko> so I missed all this fun stuff
* Rinchen laughs.
<kiko> synic, but there is a branch attached to that series.
<kiko> should it be moved to main?
<ddaa> meh?
<kiko> okay changing.
<synic> kiko: yeah.
<kiko> meh!
<ddaa> would be simpler to delete "trunk" and rename "unstable" to "trunk"
<kiko> synic, you're not an idiot. series are too complicated.
<ddaa> then set the branch back in the new trunk
<kiko> already too late
<ddaa> oh, that works that way too :)
<synic> kiko: yeah.  I'm just used to trackers that can do a lot less.  I can see how all of this stuff would be really useful
<kiko> synic, done.
<synic> thanks :)
<kiko-fud> let me have that lunch now!
<kiko-fud> https://launchpad.net/exaile
<kiko-fud> synic, should I use exaile instead of rhythmbox btw?
<synic> kiko-fud: you sure should
<kiko-fud> I'll give it a spin
<synic> alright :)
<kiko-fud> in python too! cool.
<kiko-fud> okay real lunch now
<kiko-fud> (because fake lunch doesn't help)
<ddaa> you know what I'd love from a media player?
<ddaa> the ability to deal with multiple encodings of the same track
<synic> which type of encodings are you talking about?
<ddaa> so, when on the move, it would use low-quality ogg that fit on my internal drive
<synic> ah
<ddaa> but when at home, it would use flac stored on an usb drive
<synic> what about automatic transcoding?
<synic> ... nevermind, I guess that would take too long.
<ddaa> that would not solve the use case too
<matsubara> kiko-fud: bug 50033
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50033 in launchpad "Default values are not accessible from config section if a config file doesn't contain that section" [High,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50033 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<kiko> thanks matsubara 
<kiko> hey this exaile thing
<kiko> it's pretty cool
<kiko> man, ddaa, that's such a corner case
<ddaa> kiko: did not say that was a common requirement
<ddaa> actually, I do not expect it to be ever supported
<ddaa> most people do not even care that their music is compressed in horribly lossy ways
<kiko> indeed!
<sbalneav> Has ppa become public yet, or only for launchpad beta testers?
<LaserJock> sbalneav: you already ask?
<sbalneav> Yep :)
<kiko> sbalneav, I invite you to be a beta tester already!
<sbalneav> Cool!
<sbalneav> I'll try uploading again.  Gonna be around for a bit?  
<sbalneav> Muito Obrigado, BTW
<kiko> sbalneav, yeah, I'll be around for another 1:15
<kiko> de nada
<LaserJock> thanks kiko 
<LaserJock> sbalneav needs PPA power!
<kiko> sbalneav, you're a beta tester. 
<kiko> LaserJock, does he need to have signed the CoC too?
<LaserJock> he should have already
<sbalneav> I'm an ubunteroooooo
<sbalneav> Hmm, so if I've already done an upload via dput, and it failed, how do I try again?
<sbalneav> dput my-ppa edubuntu-docs_7.07.1ubuntu1_source.changes
<sbalneav> Already uploaded to upload.dogfood.launchpad.net
<sbalneav> Doing nothing for edubuntu-docs_7.07.1ubuntu1_source.changes
<synic> is there any way to import tickets from another bug tracker, csv file, or any of that?
<kiko> sbalneav, it's no longer dogfood -- see help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<sbalneav> Thx
<kiko> dogfood is the past 
<kiko> lpnet is the future
* kiko loves to say `X is the future' just like lifeless 
<LaserJock> hah
<ubotu> New bug: #135905 in malone "ExternalBugTracker tests need to be refactored" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135905
<sbalneav> kiko-afk: [PPA sbalneav]  Accepted:
<sbalneav>   OK: edubuntu-docs_7.07.1ubuntu1~ppa1.tar.gz
<sbalneav>   OK: edubuntu-docs_7.07.1ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<sbalneav> Thanks!
<CharlesEdwardPax> Is this a good place to get some help on packaging and PPA?
<CharlesEdwardPax> I have a handy little application in Python using libglade called Gladex (http://www.openphysics.org/~gladex/), which is hosted in Launchpad bzr. I hacked together a Makefile that will output a binary package when the user types "make package"; this is located in the bzr repository. This is fine for personal use and distribution to those who don't mind poking around a bit. However, in the hopes of distributing to a wider au
<CharlesEdwardPax> The problem I'm having is making a source package that won't make PPA's automated build system puke. All the tutorials and documentation I've found are more complex than I would hope for.
<CharlesEdwardPax> CharlesEdwardPax: Does anyone have an example or can point me to some good information on how I need to structure the code in the bzr repository and what files must be included in the bzr repository?
<cprov> CharlesEdwardPax:  yes, but #ubuntu-devel is better for packaging issues.
<LaserJock> cprov: #ubuntu-motu
<LaserJock> cprov: #ubuntu-devel doesn't do packaging support
<ddaa> cprov means "here is a good place to ask about PPA specifically, but #ubuntu-motu is better for general packaging issues"
<ddaa> LaserJock: thx :)
<synic> matsubara: is converting a person to a team something that might happen soon, or should I just create a new team?
<CharlesEdwardPax> I'll go checkout #ubuntu-motu. Thanks.
<ddaa> synic: at this point, you want to create a new team, and maybe merge your account with the other person you created.
<ddaa> In any case, the bug is not going to be fixed before the next release in two weeks
<synic> ah, ok
<ubotu> New bug: #136103 in malone "Suggestion about bug types" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136103
<huats> I'd like to use ppa, can anybody help me a bit ? I don't know where to start...
<jamesh> huats: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart would be a good place to start
<huats> jamesh: Yep I've seen that
<jamesh> huats: perhaps be a bit more specific about what you want to know
<synic> bleh, how do you create a new team again?
<synic> nevermind :)
<ddaa> admittedly, https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/TeamManagement is not very helpful
<ddaa> "Creating a team is trivial."
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> of course it *is* trivial if you know where to go
<synic> so anyone registered for launchpad can modify any ticket?
<LaserJock> synic: not all parts of a bug can be modified by anyone
<synic> what can be?
<LaserJock> well, they can set certain statuses
<LaserJock> then can comment
<LaserJock> that kind of thing
#launchpad 2007-08-31
<Kmos> synic: for example, set status you need to be part of ubuntu-qa team
<Kmos> or change bugs, be part of ubuntu bugs
<Kmos> synic: https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<RAOF> Oh, cool.  My libdrm PPA build died because I'm in GMT+10 :(
<LaserJock> ?
<RAOF> LaserJock: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9069174/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.libdrm_2.3.1%7Egit20070831-0ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz if you'd like the gory details.
<RAOF> But basically, configure's timestamp is in the future.  At least, for the buildd :)
<LaserJock> I wouldn't think that would make it FTBFS
<LaserJock> oh, that is interesting
<RAOF> Configure fails with 'newly created file is older than...' :)
<LaserJock> it would be good if all the packaging stuff was in UTC
<kiko-afk> isn't it?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> we aren't
<LaserJock> my time stamps are in UTC-7 for instance
<RAOF> And mine are in UTC+10.
<Rinchen> ddaa, the trivial team has been fixed :-)
<LaserJock> cprov: do you think multiple PPAs/person is really a rare use-case
<ddaa> Rinchen: thx
<Rinchen> although I found another issue I'm fixing now
<kiko-afk> LaserJock, we're not sure, but we thought so.
<LaserJock> I think it makes it kinda difficult if you have more than one target userbase
<LaserJock> as people often want a group of packages, but not all
<kiko-afk> LaserJock, what do you mean?
<LaserJock> like if I'm doing science packages as well as Edubuntu packages
<LaserJock> and the scientists don't want the Edubuntu packages
<kiko-afk> LaserJock, and you wouldn't have a shared team repo?
<LaserJock> no
<kiko-afk> why not?
<LaserJock> I want it all in my personal PPA
<LaserJock> I don't want to have to create multiple teams just for me to separate my packages
<LaserJock> I can definitely see the use for the team repo's, but I think the personal repos will get more use
<kiko-afk> it's a use case, but kinda weak I feel
<kiko-afk> maybe you're right
<kiko-afk> it all hinges on 
<kiko-afk> <LaserJock> and the scientists don't want the Edubuntu packages
<kiko-afk> which I think is not too strong an argument.
<LaserJock> ?!?
<LaserJock> really?
<LaserJock> gosh that happens a lot
<kiko-afk> maybe you're right -- I'm musing
<LaserJock> that's one of my big gripes with 3rd party repos
<LaserJock> is they're full of disjointed stuff
<LaserJock> and it's all or nothing unless you use apt pinning
<kiko-afk> ISWYM
<LaserJock> I think the argument that they should really be in team repos is stronger than a lack of need
<kiko-afk> I think we're converging on agreement on this matter :)
<LaserJock> I just don't feel comfortable using team repos
<LaserJock> but maybe it's somewhat of a corner case for me
<LaserJock> cause if I'm going to do it as a team I'd probably just upload to Ubuntu
<LaserJock> and for like Edubuntu I'd have no idea what team I'd put it in
<LaserJock> I'd maybe have to create a separate team
* LaserJock stops thinking out loud
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jml> good grief
<jml> it's afternoon already.
<Rinchen> yikes
<Rinchen> that's my signal to depart
<Rinchen> Night folks
<mpt> "The operation timed out when attempting to contact bugs.launchpad.net."
<geser> so I'm not alone
<mpt> stub?
<geser> looks like it fixed itself
<mpt> hooray
<stub> I'm getting stuffed connections to the datacentre
<mpt> stub, yes, lost IRC too
<LaserJock> that sounds fun
* ajmitch is just getting intermittent launchpad.net refused the connection.
<ajmitch> after some waiting
<ajmitch> mtr shows nothing unusual, at least
<thumper> mpt: quick question for you
<LaserJock> everything looks fine to me, u.c lp.net wiki.u.c
<ajmitch> hopefully it was just a quick problem, just as quickly resolved
<LaserJock> maybe elmo stopped peddling for a second
<LaserJock> :-)
<thumper> mpt: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk , if you look at the caption on the table at the top, bit breaks over two lines when there is ample space
<mpt> thumper, the answer is "siege"
<mpt> oh
<thumper> I've got a patch that wraps that in a whitespace nowrap 
<thumper> are you ok with that?
<thumper> I've been told to check 
<mpt> One moment, I'll look
<thumper> personally I perfer it all on one line
<thumper> if I stretch the table out it looks silly
<thumper> I messed around resizing my browser to check
<mpt> Using whitespace nowrap would be intolerant of narrow windows (assuming a future Launchpad design that doesn't require so much width)
<thumper> and it seems that the minimum width that the page formats itself to is ample to contain the unwrapped text
<mpt> and "These URLs are intended for use with the Bazaar version control system" is a bit gratuitously vague anyway
<mpt> so
<thumper> remove it?
<thumper> I've never really liked it
<mpt> I suggest replacing that caption with a subset of what I suggested for the bzr+ssh: advertisement bug
<mpt> Just without the bzr+ssh: URLs, of course
<thumper> mpt: I'll take another look at it
<mpt> Download URL: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~foo/bar/hum
<mpt>      Example: bzr pull http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~foo/bar/hum
<thumper> okey dokie
<thumper> I think that is much clearer
<mpt> As an added bonus, it will also work better in Internet Explorer
* thumper hates IE
<mpt> which insists on putting table <caption>s above the table rather than below
<thumper> ok
<thumper> thanks for your input
* thumper -> lunch
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, I do, assuming that "LP teams are cheap"
<LaserJock> as long as you guys think so
<cprov> LaserJock: OTOH, I think multiple PPAs per person is a feasible idea and could be handy to avoid multiple teams maintenance overhead
<cprov> depends how much we want it. do you already have anything in mind ?
<ajmitch> is bazaar.lp.net not redirecting to code.lp.net properly? 
<ajmitch> https://code.launchpad.net/~stephan-buys/network-authentication/authtool works, but https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stephan-buys/network-authentication/authtool was giving a strange error
<spiv> ajmitch: it's *http://bazaar.launchpad.net/...
<spiv> i.e. *http*
<ajmitch> yeah, that's what I was thinking
<ajmitch> sorry, I'd just edited the url when pasting there: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stephan-buys/network-authentication/authtool gave the error
<ajmitch> The requested URL /00/00/10/d0 was not found on this server.
<spiv> Hmm!
<LaserJock> cprov: well, let's see how it goes and how many requests
<spiv> But http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~stephan-buys/network-authentication/authtool works.  How bizarre.
<LaserJock> cprov: it'd be nice for me but not critical and I might be sort of a corner case
<ajmitch> quite
<cprov> LaserJock: what's your use-case, for instance ?
<LaserJock> well, I have many interests
<LaserJock> Chemistry, Education, etc.
<LaserJock> and I don't want to make somebody who's interested in just one group upgrade to everything I have in my repo
<LaserJock> granted, I don't have anything in my PPA presently
<LaserJock> but I'm planning ;-)
<cprov> LaserJock: I see, the upgrade concern is legit 
<LaserJock> and for me too
<LaserJock> if I want to use somebody's ppa but they're doing all kinds of stuff
<LaserJock> I gotta just pick out individual .debs or use apt pinning
<LaserJock> on the other hand
<LaserJock> if I've grouping by subject, maybe it's appropriate to have a team
<LaserJock> but I view PPA as *my* stuff
<LaserJock> gotta run
<ajmitch> cprov: there's currently a 1GB limit on PPAs, right?
<ajmitch> I guess some people could upload more than this if they had team PPAs (and a lot of patience)
<cprov> ajmitch: yes, there is
<cprov> :)
* ajmitch would hate to think how long it'd take to upload that much
<LongPointyStick> lifeless: you around?
<lifeless> no
<LongPointyStick> awww
<LongPointyStick> how are you getting in the city tonight, and when are you leaving?
<lifeless> leaving around 4ish
<LongPointyStick> bah.  ok
<lifeless> have to take a printer to the city to give to a needy person
<LongPointyStick> fair enough
<lifeless> then sit in a pub until slug (the Red Oak)
<lifeless> training in
<LongPointyStick> right
<LongPointyStick> ok
<LongPointyStick> hmm.
<thumper> ajmitch: your errors are due to us attempting to tie down the apache server
<thumper> ajmitch: for bazaar.launchpad.net
<thumper> it shouldn't be giving 404's and we should fix it
<thumper> ajmitch: do you want to file a bug? on launchpad-bazaar?
<ajmitch> sure
<thumper> thanks
<lifeless> LongPointyStick: so are you coming to slug
<LongPointyStick> lifeless: unsure.
<LongPointyStick> i have a prac that finishes at 5, at the earliest
<ubotu> New bug: #136274 in launchpad "Too much space between <h1> and <h2>" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136274
<mpt> aaaaaagh
<mpt> "Hi, i saw your reply on Bug #1 and this is a personal reply."
<mpt> No, sir, it's broadcast to all the bug's subscribers
<lifeless> rotfl
<ubotu> New bug: #136275 in launchpad-bazaar "Unexpected 404 error on bazaar.launchpad.net" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136275
<ajmitch> thumper: there you go ^^
<thumper> ajmitch: thanks
<ed__> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #136289 in soyuz "Ubuntu PPAs page it reaching timeout" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136289
<carlos> morning
<shirish> anybody up?
<thumper> yes
<shirish> thumper: cool, I have a query but about bzr
<shirish> I have checked out some program, it did the checkout & said build by itself, do I need to do make clean, make & make install or not?
<Fujitsu> shirish: Erm......... how's that a bzr question?
<shirish> Fujitsu: I am using bzr for the first time from launchpad
<shirish> I haven't used bzr ever before, so dunno how to use it or what is to be done. 
<Fujitsu> How does the build process have the tiniest scrap of a relationship to bzr or LP?
<shirish> Fujitsu: I dunno but this seemed the place, if you can tell me the proper place/channel to ask this query, please tell me so. 
<Fujitsu> It's entirely application dependent........
* Fujitsu notes that Soyuz seems thoroughly confused, as he recently received a Failed to Upload notification for a lpia build, with the debug log complaining there was already a later binary.
<shirish> Fujitsu: thanx for the feedback 
<ajmitch> well that was fun :)
<Fujitsu> Quite.
<Fujitsu> What the?
<Kamping_Kaiser> this seems kinda silly to ask - how to i unsubscribe from a bug?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm not in the subscribers, but it appears in the list of bugs when i sort them in my profile
<carlos> Kamping_Kaiser: maybe you are subscribed from a team you are member of
<Kamping_Kaiser> carlos, not that i can see
<carlos> Kamping_Kaiser: did you add a comment to it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> does that mean its in the list for good?
<Fujitsu> Kamping_Kaiser: That list shows all related bugs by default, which from 9 days ago includes commented bugs.
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh... yay :\
<Fujitsu> Why is this a problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> because i've placed comments in lots of bugs i dont particularly care to know about (anymore)
<Fujitsu> Commenting is rather different from all the other categories, so it would probably be nice to have a view without it... hmm...
<gnomefreak> have we moved out of dogfood PPA yet?
<gnomefreak> are the packages on dogfood gonna be removed?
<Kmos> cprov: that's for you
<jayp> Is launchpad down for maintenance? None planned on the website
<jayp> back up again just there now ! :)
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: They will not be migrated to production, but I believe dogfood will stay alive for a little while.
<gnomefreak> k i knew i couldnt transfer but i would like to start versioning with mt1 again and wondered when dogfood accounts would be removed
<kiko> paradise!
<Fujitsu> Hi kiko.
<kiko> hey Fujitsu 
<ubotu> New bug: #136343 in soyuz "For team PPAs, how can you tell who uploaded the package?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136343
<cprov> gnomefreak: yes, they will be dropped at some point (in one or two weeks)
<gnomefreak> ok ty cprov 
<ubotu> New bug: #136348 in malone ""Report bug" button disappears if images disabled [Konqueror] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136348
<jordi> *woa*
<jordi> this PPA stuff is really great!
<gnomefreak> it is pps.launchpad.net?
<gnomefreak> ppa*
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: Yes.
<gnomefreak> bad thing (maybe bug) if you have binaries in the same place you have changes file it uploads binaries as well
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: It should reject them...
<Daviey> It's the lack of signing that is the real big bug imo
<gnomefreak> ok than i will continue it 
<gnomefreak> ill let you know if it does or not
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: ie. you will need to upload the _source.changes, like you do for anything else vaguely related to Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: yes and it takes the orig the dsc diff and binaries. i had to build binaries to satisfy depends
<Fujitsu> O_o what?
<Fujitsu> Building a source package requires fewer deps, not more...
<gnomefreak> for firefox-trunk  we use a newer nss and nspr along with xulrunner
<gnomefreak> i assumed i had to build with the newer packages installed as always had to
<jordi> ah if you need deps not available in the builder, I guess things get complicated
<Fujitsu> You need to build/upload a _source.changes, the same as for REVU or normal Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> yep but thats why i built new versions of them installed the binaries i needed and uploaded as normal
<gnomefreak> yep it rejects everything :(
<gnomefreak> ok i move binaries and try again
<Fujitsu> No, you upload the _source.changes, not move the binaries out of the way.
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: i know and it failed to upload everything because it took binaries with iit
<gnomefreak> it
<Fujitsu> Because you uploaded the _i386.changes.
<gnomefreak> Upload is binaryful, but policy refuses binaryful uploads.
<gnomefreak> Upload is source/binary but policy refuses mixed uploads.
<gnomefreak> dput -f ppa-mt nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070820-0ubuntu1~mt1_i386.changes
<gnomefreak> has always worked before
<Fujitsu> Are you sure? That's wrong.
<gnomefreak> ah i see because i built binary it gave me _386.changes
<gnomefreak> i rebuild sources and i get the right onw
<gnomefreak> one
<Fujitsu> That is what I said, yes.
<Hobbsee> oh dear, edge seems to be behaving even slower than the regular LP
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I find it always is.
* gnomefreak still not being redirected to edge
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i set it via an alias
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: cool ill try that sometime today :)
<seb128> hi
<seb128> "The bug tracker at https://bugzilla.redhat.com/ isn't registered in Launchpad. You need to register it before you can link any bugs to it."
<seb128> is that normal?
<mwhudson> it appears to be registered as  	https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/
<seb128> mwhudson: so I can't add a watch to http://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=251012 ?
<ubotu> Red Hat bug 251012 in gnome-panel "Recent Documents doesn't work." [Medium,Assigned: ]   - Assigned to Ray Strode
<seb128> mwhudson: thanks, adding a "bugzilla" in the middle of the URL worked
<Kmos> seb128: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers -> add it to bookmarks
<seb128> Kmos: thanks but I'm enough bookmark and adding a bugzilla.redhat.com URL should work without hacking
<seb128> s/I'm enough/I've enough
<ti4mi> Hello
<mwhudson> seb128: it looks like the bugtracker record should be updated
<ti4mi> how can I remove a test branch I submitted to launchpad?
<seb128> mwhudson: can you do that?
<mwhudson> hm, it looks like i can, surprisingly enough (i'm not an admin)
<Kmos> mwhudson: if you removed the bugzilla from the end of it, it won't work
<Kmos> *remove
<mwhudson> Kmos: ?
<mwhudson> Kmos: bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla urls are redirecting to bugzilla.redhat.com
<Kmos> that have changed so
<Kmos> i've updated it
<Kmos> it's working fine now
<ti4mi> may I repeat my question?
<ti4mi> How does one delete a brach from https://code.launchpad.net/+junk/foo
<Kmos> ti4mi: bzr help remove
<Kmos> ti4mi: bzr help remove-tree
<ti4mi> thanks Kmos
<ti4mi> I get the error:
<ti4mi> bzr: ERROR: No working tree to remove
<ti4mi> PLZ tell me if I have to switch to the bzr IRC channel
<mwhudson> ti4mi: on the branch index page
<mwhudson> there should be an action 'delete branch' on the left
<ti4mi> there's only
<ti4mi> *   Change branch details,     * Browse code,     * Change registrant,     * Subscribe,     * Subscribe someone else,     * View branch associations,     * Register merge proposal
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> what is the branch?
<ti4mi> https://code.launchpad.net/~timmie/+junk/test
<mwhudson> ah, hm
<ti4mi> I just did it following a article in fullcircle which explains very well to get code into launchpad.
<mwhudson> certainly in the next release you should be able to delete a branch
<ti4mi> Therefore I wanted to clean off after my text was successful
<mwhudson> ti4mi: sadly, you can't, yet
<ti4mi> off after my text was successful => should be "...off after my /test/ was successful*
<ti4mi> I now used bzr uncommit LOCATION to at least clean off the junk files there...
<ti4mi> certainly in the next release you should be able to delete a branch => does that mean we have a bug in launchpad here?
<Hobbsee> cpro1: for .orig.tar.gz's in ubuntu, i still have to upload teh same tarball to ppa, right?
<Hobbsee> it doesnt copy over?
<cpro1> Hobbsee: yes, the first upload to PPA must contain the orig, despite of it being already available in primary ubuntu archive.
<Hobbsee> cprov: damn.
<Hobbsee> cprov: i need a faster uplink.
<cprov> or smaller origs
<Hobbsee> mmm...that'd be nice
<Hobbsee> it's only 15mb
<cprov> ;)
<Fujitsu> Will PPA be getting overrides/removals in the near future?
<ti4mi> Hello
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: overrides and such is manual, so i'd be surprised
<ti4mi> just wanna report that I was able to delete the branch
<ti4mi> but only when I emptied it via many bzr uncommit
<ubotu> New bug: #136388 in soyuz "Redundancy in breadcrumbs and context of +archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136388
<ubotu> New bug: #136390 in soyuz "(Non-)PPA builders are not easily distinguishable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136390
<Rinchen> ti4mi, thanks, I'll pass that on.
<ti4mi> I created a comment on the bug:
<ti4mi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/2141/comments/10
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 2141 in launchpad "You can't remove series in products" [Low,Confirmed]  
<ti4mi> Is that OKI for you?
<ubotu> New bug: #136391 in malone "ExternalBugTracker.updateBugWatches() behaviour needs altering" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136391
<ubotu> New bug: #136392 in launchpad "`Codes of Conduct' inappropriate title for Actions item" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136392
<ubotu> New bug: #136394 in launchpad "Inconsistent verbs in +me's Actions portlet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136394
<Rinchen> ti4mi, that's appears to be a different problem though. I've emailed the appropriate people and they should look at it later today.
<ti4mi> OKI.
<ti4mi> Thank you all for helping and answering my questions. C U
<Rinchen> er, sorry, ti4mi, they'll look at it Monday. :-) 
<Rinchen> I forgot about timezones.
<ti4mi> I am fine with it.
<cbx33> hi peeps
<cbx33> I'm just beta testing ppa
<cbx33> i just uploaded a package
<cbx33> how long till LP realises it's there?
<cbx33> also can i delete it?
<cbx33> and replace with another version
<Fujitsu> Publisher runs every 20 minutes, and you can't currently delete it.
<Fujitsu> Though LP should send you an accepted/rejected email after the next 5-minutely check.
<Fujitsu> You can upload a higher version, but the older ones currently stick around.
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling either PPA or LP died
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: Works for me... I had something published 4 minutes ago, and built 2 minutes ago.
<Hobbsee> well, it attempted to build amarok, so was alive
<gnomefreak> ive been uploading same source for over an hour and its a small package afaik
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: ls -l is your friend.
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<ubotu> New bug: #136399 in soyuz "PPA builders performing normal Ubuntu binary mangling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136399
<gnomefreak> why would i list files if its stuck uploading
<Fujitsu> To see the size.
<Fujitsu> And work out if it should be taking a long time or not.
<gnomefreak> Uploading to ppa-mt (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net): xulrunner-1.9_1.9a8pre~cvs20070829~mt1.dsc: done. xulrunner-1.9_1.9a8pre~cvs20070829~mt1.orig.tar.gz:
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> darn
<cbx33> thanks Fujitsu 
<gnomefreak> 40065992 that is huge
<Fujitsu> Yeah, 40MB will take a little while.
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm wonder why so big
<kiko> it's almost a whole mozilla isn't it?
<gnomefreak> that explains the why it wont upload
<gnomefreak> kiko: seems like it i think ff orig.tar is like 35m
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: It will upload, just it'll take a loooong time.
<gnomefreak> this is a frigging depend
<Fujitsu> My mirror says the current gutsy xulrunner is 42MB, so it's about right.
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: yeah at <100kbps it will be a long while
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<Fujitsu> Mhm.
<Fujitsu> Right, it's 0130, and I should be off to bed. No more LP bug-filing for me tonight :(
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: GOOD NIGHT
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> sorry for caps
* Fujitsu is startled.
<Fujitsu> Goodnight.
<cbx33> good night Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> Night cbx33.
<cbx33> hey guys is it a bug in the mail send out
<cbx33> says a mail will be sent to feisty changes
<cbx33> surely not
<cbx33> "Announcing to feisty-changes@lists.ubuntu.com"
<kiko> cpro1, hmmm
<cpro1> cbx33: it's misleasding, ppa uploads announcements are not sent to @changes ML
<cpro1> cbx33: could you please file a bug about it ?
<cbx33> of course
<cbx33> i noticed a type in the the docs too
<cbx33> bug #136406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136406 in soyuz "Misleading email from PPA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136406
<Hobbsee> cbx33: mine works here
<Hobbsee> ==
<Hobbsee> Announcing to celso.providelo@gmail.com
<Hobbsee> Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> I'm still waiting for my first package to build
<cbx33> :(
<Hobbsee> it's to gutsy
<cbx33> it uploaded ok
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> it's not in the build queue
<ubotu> New bug: #136406 in soyuz "Misleading email from PPA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136406
<doko> should it be possible to make ppas dependent on other ppas?
<doko> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas times out
<kiko-phone> doko, the latter is a known problem, we've got a patch waiting to be cherry-picked
<kiko-phone> doko, not currently -- you need to use a team PPA for that.
<cbx33> is there a way to see the queue for a machine?
<kiko-phone> cbx33, for a builder?
<cbx33> yeh
<cprov> doko: team ppas, sort of workaround this use-case, but it doesn't avoid the unnecessary package duplication
<doko> kiko-phone: just wanted to make a new gcc default in ~toolchain, and then use that one in my own ppa
<cprov> doko: file a bug about this situation we can discuss it later as a enhancement
<doko> ok
<kiko-phone> https://launchpad.net/+builds
<cbx33> kiko-phone, that shows the current builds
<cbx33> but not the queue
<cbx33> how do i see where my package is?
<ubotu> New bug: #136408 in blueprint "Missing scope option causes blueprint search form to OOPS" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136408
<kiko-phone> cbx33, hmmm. cprov?
<cbx33> Queued:  	32 minutes ago
<cbx33> Build score: 	1005
<cbx33> i mean
<cbx33> I'm a patient person...I can wait
<cbx33> but some people will be thinking....will it ever get built - would be nice to see where in the queue they are
<ivoks> regardin ppa, which i'm testing today...
<cprov> cbx33: actually, you can't find your position in queue precisely because jobs are attached on-the-fly
<cbx33> ahh
<cbx33> cprov, makes sense
<cbx33> so there isn't a queue
<ivoks> does it have to send email to original maintainer of package? if i'm building patched version of ubuntu package, i don't think maintainer will be happy to recive mails about every build :)
<cbx33> just a list of jobs to do
<kiko-phone> cprov, is ivoks actually right there?
<ivoks> maybe it's just conincidence?
<ivoks> does cjw gets mail about every upload?
<cprov> kiko-phone: we do not send anything to the maintainer of the package, only to the uploader.
<ivoks> ummm...
<ivoks> To: Ante Karamati <ivoks@blah.com>, Colin Watson <cjwatson@blah.com>
<kiko-phone> cprov, ^
<ubotu> New bug: #136413 in soyuz "make it possible to let ppas depend on other ppas" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136413
<cprov> kiko-phone: unless, something went wrong during the last changes we made in this area (checking the code)
<cprov> ivoks: err, you are right, file a bug, please
<ivoks> ok
<cbx33> :( 50 minutes
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> Changes file:  	 not available
<cbx33> didn't i upload that?
<cprov> cbx33: url ?
<ubotu> New bug: #136418 in soyuz "[ppa]  Report email is sent to original maintainer and uploader" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136418
<ubotu> New bug: #136420 in soyuz "support of DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=<n> on the buildds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136420
<cbx33> https://launchpad.net/~petesavage/+archive/+build/382560
<LaserJock> is there a +queue for the PPA builders?
<cbx33> cprov, there ya go
<LaserJock> pfft
<cbx33> LaserJock, no
<cbx33> it's built on the fly
<cbx33> ;)
<LaserJock> cbx33: what are you doing here?!?!
<cbx33> hahah
<cbx33> i should be asking you the same question
* LaserJock shuts up
<LaserJock> heah man, no group meeting ;-)
<cprov> cbx33: you won't have a changesfile for the binary upload until it is built ...
<ubotu> New bug: #136422 in malone "bug tags are not inherited" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136422
<cbx33> AHHH I SEE
<cbx33> thanks cprov 
<cbx33> 1 hours ago
<cbx33> come on
<cprov> cbx33:  yup, np
<cbx33> 1 hour ago
<cbx33> ;)
<LaserJock> is an email sent out when a PPA build finishes?
<ubotu> New bug: #136424 in launchpad "Side bar does't work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136424
<cprov> LaserJock: no, only when the build fails
<LaserJock> cprov: so if we can't see a build queue, and we don't get an email
<LaserJock> we just have to sit there reloading the individual build pages :-)
<cprov> LaserJock: or do some other work ;)
<LaserJock> well, that is work
<cprov> LaserJock:  kidding, it's a deficiency of the current system
<LaserJock> I was kidding too ;-)
<LaserJock> I just wondered
<cprov> LaserJock:  'launchpad buildd watcher' position ...
<LaserJock> haha
<LaserJock> dude, I could get hired to watch the buildd's and email people
<LaserJock> that's actually how Launchpad runs
<cprov> LaserJock: it would be nice to ask user what they would like more, email or RSS
<LaserJock> there's no DB, it's just little monkey's running around in the DC
<LaserJock> cprov: RSS would be very sweet
<cprov> LaserJock: lol
<LaserJock> cprov: long term do you guys have any plans to have PPA usage statistics? like how many times a package was downloaded?
<cprov> LaserJock:  not really, since PPA are served from a external plain httpd ...
<LaserJock> k, just wondered
<iwj> Maybe I should mention this here instead.  LP just told me "Launchpad is currently offline for maintenance"
<cprov> LaserJock: maybe we can get stats over 'dgetable'  and "apt-firefox-handler" instalations
<mayeco> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas -> Timeout error OOPS-608A1269
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/608A1269
<ubotu> New bug: #136431 in launchpad "falsely claims lp is offline for maintenance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136431
<cbx33> come on:( almost 2 hours now
<cbx33> hehe
<synic> alright you bzr people, after a "bzr update", how can I find out what files were changed?
<LaserJock> synic: there's also #bzr for bzr questions :-)
<cbx33> is it better to have a low or high build score?
<cbx33> Build score:  	295
<cprov-lunch> cbx33: depends what do you mean by "better" ...  build-score ~ priority, higher build-scores will be processed first
<cbx33> darn
<cbx33> i know they go up to 1000
<kiko-phone> heh
<cbx33> i'm at 200 now
<cbx33> hehe
<kiko-phone> it goes up as time goes by
<kiko-phone> just like in casablanca
<cbx33> w00t
<cbx33> one of my packages just built
<cbx33> thanks everyone
<cbx33> two minutes to build
<cbx33> must be tiny
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> typo - Step 4: As there is no override system, you have to upload you package to the right/desired component. In debian/control, use this syntax Section: universe/devel.
<cbx33> Step 4: As there is no override system, you have to upload your package to the right/desired component. In debian/control, use this syntax Section: universe/devel.
<cbx33> you and your!
<kiko-phone> cbx33, I think you can fix this, right?
<kiko> damned ghosts
<cbx33> I am not allowed to edit this page
<cbx33> anyone willing to make me able to?
<kiko> cbx33, are you not logged into the wiki?
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> probably
<kiko> fixed
<cbx33> bah
<cbx33> beaten to it
<cbx33> why do ppa's fail to upload??
<cbx33> it built ok
<synic> what does this mean? http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main/changes
<cbx33> synic, hmmm
<cbx33> synic, ouch
* popey pokes cbx33 
<popey> here's a question for the group
<cbx33> ok
<popey> we have made some screencasts, and someone has created a file - which is a .srt file - a "subtitle" file, so that other people can translate it
<cbx33> cool
<popey> would it make sense to upload that srt to lp and have it translatable there?
<popey> or would lp not support .srt?
<LaserJock> popey: you might have to convert it to a .pot first
<popey> is that easy/hard/dunno ?
<LaserJock> I guess it depends on what a .srt file looks like :-)
<popey> well..
<popey> 1
<popey> 00:00:00,462 --> 00:00:03,934
<popey> Hello my name is Andrew Gee and welcome to this Ubuntu screencast.
<popey> lots of lines like that
<LaserJock> seems like that should be scriptable
<popey> I don't know what a .pot file looks like
<LaserJock> it's got some header stuff and then lines like:
<LaserJock> msgid "An introduction to the background and philosophy of the Ubuntu operating system."
<LaserJock> msgstr ""
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> popey, that should be scriptable enough
<cbx33> wanna give me an example file
<cbx33> LaserJock, got an example pot file?
<synic> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main/changes  <-- is anyone else getting this error?
<cbx33> synic, no
<Rinchen> synic, hmm that's interesting
<synic> the repository itself is working
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> looks like something is screwing up the code browser
<Rinchen> I'll pass this along. We've had some challenges with codebrowse occasionally and we've taken steps to address it.
<Rinchen> synic, how do you pronounce exaile? is it like exhale?
<synic> kinda, just without the h
<synic> it's named after a goa/psytrance group
<Rinchen> ah, that's why it always looks familiar to me :-)
<Rinchen> thanks
<synic> :)
<popey> cbx33: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-screencasts/2007-August/000008.html
<popey> check the attachment
<cbx33> kk
<cbx33> thanks popey 
<synic> heh, my karma is 4185.  I guess that's what I get for writing an automatic trac2launchpad script
<kiko> synic, I noticed that! did you use the XMLRPC API?
<synic> I didn't even know there was one.  I used python-mechanize
<kiko> synic, so exaile is pretty neat. I have a hard time with the treeview on the left, though
<synic> oh?  How so?
<kiko> synic, I find it cumbersome to have to unfold artist and album to find a song
<cbx33> popey, I'm on the case
<kiko> not totally unusable but harder to use than an expanded list
<kiko> hey popey 
<synic> I never did like the expanded list thing... but I was an Amarok user for a long time
<kiko> synic, so: https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneXMLRPC?highlight=%28xml%29
<popey> yo kiko 
<synic> damn... that would have been a lot easier.
<synic> oh well.
<kiko> synic, :)
<kiko> how's it going popey 
<kiko> synic, are you going to publish trac2launchpad?
<synic> kiko: I might throw it up on my blog or something. 
<popey> great kiko - looking forward to UDS :)
<synic> kiko: so are you an employee of canonical?  Are you being payed to work on launchpad?
<popey> uhhhh Gutsy, _then_ UDS :)
<kiko> synic, very nice if you could do that -- I know a few projects that would find it useful
<kiko> synic, yeah, SteveA and Rinchen and I are responsible for it
<synic> do they pay you guys well?
<kiko> popey, I am scared by gutsy
<popey> heh
<popey> surely you have nothing to worry about in your nice big launchpad tower?
<synic> I'm just curious :)
<popey> far far away from all things ubuntu ;)
<kiko> popey, if only I could always hide in this pearly tower! they bring me down to the reality of -proposed clashing with partner clashing with rtl8139!
<synic> ... because if so, I'm totally jealous.  
<popey> erk, sounds pleasant
<kiko> synic, it's a fun job and to get paid to work for something which is generally useful is always very cool
<synic> that would be right up in the "dream job" category for me
<kiko> so it's a dream until you wake up to 800 messages in your inbox
<kiko> that I need to fix
<synic> haha
<kiko> man my wifi has been so flaky these last 48h
<synic> I do like my current job, though.  http://synic.phonese.cx/comments.php?2833  <-- our new breakroom
<kiko> the quality goes down and up and down..
<Odd_Bloke> On a vaguely related note, do Canonical have any intern-y/uni-student-on-a-year-out type posts?
<kiko> Odd_Bloke, sometimes we do have intern positions, in particular for Ubuntu I think
<cbx33> popey, done it
<cbx33> i think
<cbx33> apart from the headers etc
<cbx33> want the code
<kiko> that is actually pretty cool
<Odd_Bloke> kiko: Any idea if they'd be in the UK or does it depend on the position?
<kiko> Odd_Bloke, I think it depends. have you checked the job openings?
<popey> canonical have quite a few openings IIRC
<popey> mad amounts
<Odd_Bloke> kiko: I haven't, I'm considering it for the academic year after the next (i.e. in about a year).
<cbx33> popey, http://www.pastebin.ca/677246
<cbx33> based on http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/ubuntu-doc/trunk/annotate/vcs-imports%40canonical.com-20070831103409-9gul6jgryq0a7dd8?file_id=packagingguide.pot-20061107205354-37569jqxbzg4jsqs-6331
<cbx33> and on the file you gave me
<cbx33> it doesn't produce the meta data
<popey> how do we deal with that?
<cbx33> you'll have to create it manually
<popey> someone needs to keep the meta data somewhere
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> but i mean
<cbx33> i don't know if you need it
<cbx33> well
<popey> thats a damn file first effort!
<popey> we do, it's the timing info
<popey> doesn't need to be in lp I guess
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> if i understand pot files
<cbx33>  it should replace the lines in the srt with the lines from the pot file
<cbx33> but please get someone else to confirm it;)
<cbx33> hope it's useful to you
<popey> you're great pete
<cbx33> nah
<nealmcb> in https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart it seems like the link to the packaging guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html is old - would http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html be more up-to-date and official?
<Rinchen> hi nealmcb, let me have a look
<mdke_> nealmcb: yes and no
<mdke_> nealmcb: more up to date, yes; more official, not really because that link is "work in progress". We need a link to the stable version for 7.04 ideally
<nealmcb> mdke_: yeah, and I didn't find one for 7.04
<mdke> nealmcb: that's right, I don't think there is one. That sucks
<mdke> I'll sort it out
<nealmcb> :-)
<Rinchen> mdke, let me or mrevell know and we'll change the quickstart guide
<Rinchen> thanks
<nealmcb> my pleasure
<mdke> Rinchen: ok
<mdke> nealmcb: for now just follow 6.10 and make logical substitutions where appropriate; there have been few changes
<synic> kiko: http://www.vimtips.org/article/20/migrating-from-trac-to-launchpad
<kiko> synic, vimtips!
<synic> hehe
<synic> brb
<kiko> I'm going to use that colorschema now!
<ubotu> New bug: #136475 in launchpad "Search button is an image but doesn't have alt= text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136475
<ubotu> New bug: #136476 in malone "Pressing Enter in bug-reporting "Summary" field doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136476
<kiko> synic, I just closed my playlist. now what?
<Rinchen> synic, your codebrowse issue is now fixed
* kiko wants his playlist BACK
<Rinchen> synic, it's possible it was caused by bug 87355
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87355 in launchpad-bazaar "loggerhead uses bdb" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87355 - Assigned to Michael Hudson (mwhudson)
<synic> kiko: are you using the bzr stuff?
<kiko> synic, I'm using feisty.
<kiko> man it's really gone. 
<synic> kiko: oh, so exaile 0.2.8?
<kiko> aham
<mwhudson> Rinchen: it's more than possible :)
<kiko> isn't it weird to have to rename the tab and save it separately?
<synic> I just drag tracks to the playlist tab
<synic> btw, exaile is 0.2.10 now
<synic> brb, boss is trying to yack at me
<kiko> I drag tracks to it too, but how do you avoid losing them when you click on X by mistake? :)
<synic> kiko: I mean the playlists tab on the left.  The tabs for the main area are just so you can have more than one open at a time.
<kiko> I'll get the hang of it
<kiko> genre is such a bong concept!
<synic> bong concept?
<kiko> demented? :)
<synic> hah
<synic> yeah, we're probably going to put 'tags' support in
#launchpad 2007-09-01
<kiko> synic, the OSD is pretty neat.
<kiko> moving it and remembering where it should stay
<synic> kiko: it's even spiffier in bzr, it has the progress bar on it
<kiko> what does that measure progress of?
<synic> the position in the track.  It's only useful if it's brought up by hovering over the tray icon
<kiko> ah
<kiko> can anyone load this page? http://lyme.media.mit.edu/teleporter
<synic> kiko: doing a whole lot of hanging.
<kiko> same here
<kiko> it's hanging the mirror prober.
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<nealmcb> Should I expect a build on my PPA package?  Background: I thought I'd take a stab at testing ppa, so I took an old bit of authtool source and banged away at following the instructions in https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart with it.  Being even less than a noob at packaging, I was surprised to relatively quickly succeed with "Successfully uploaded packages.  It also said "Not running dinstall" which I don't understand.  But after 6 hours I don't se
<Fujitsu> nealmcb: You are nealmcb on LP/
<Fujitsu> *?
<Fujitsu> I can't see any uploads... are you sure you are signing them with the right key, and uploading them to the right place? The `Not running dinstall' is perfectly normal.
<ubotu> New bug: #136510 in malone "hard to see that a bug page is of a duplicate bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136510
<nealmcb> Fujitsu: thanks.  I can check the key, but not sure how to check the "right place" offhand
<nealmcb> but would I not expect some errors if one of those was wrong?
<Fujitsu> If the key isn't known by Launchpad, the package will be dropped silently to avoid spamming people.
<nealmcb> ahh
<Fujitsu> Otherwise people could maliciously upload things and get LP to spam people, without any way of tracking it.
<ubotu> New bug: #136511 in malone "Clicking on the background of a bug target row should open that row" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136511
<nealmcb> active keys: 1024D/2C9EBA60   gpg -v --verify *dsc == good signature; Signature made Fri 31 Aug 2007 02:22:13 PM MDT using DSA key ID 2C9EBA60
<nealmcb> so the keys and sigs look fine to me.  and *upload says "Successfully uploaded ../authtool_0.2.2~ppa1.dsc to ppa.launchpad.net." and 2 other messages like that
<nealmcb> Fujitsu: Is that what you mean by "right place"?
<nealmcb> but my changelog lines don't match my pgp key - is that necessary?
<nealmcb> I used a web url in the changlog signature
<nealmcb> (avoiding spam)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> nealmcb: Are you uploading to ~nealmcb/ubuntu/?
<nealmcb> well, in .dput.cf I have   incoming = ~nealmcb/ubuntu/
<nealmcb> I'm not sure what effect "Section: universe/devel" has
<nealmcb> (in the control file)
<nealmcb> Note that I don't want to waste your time teaching me the rudiments of packaging if you tire of this :-)  I'm just trying to report what I see when giving a shot at testing, and letting you know what I can figure out from the error messages or lack thereof.
<nealmcb> e.g. I'd think that the dput should complain if the signature check fails - is that possible?
<nealmcb> does it figure out what key to use based on the .dput.cf file (~nealmcb) or the changelog entries?
<Fujitsu> dput doesn't have anything to do with the signing.
<nealmcb> cause my changelog doesn't have an email in it, so I had to use the "-k" option to dput to specify the key   -- Neal McBurnett <http://mcburnett.org/neal/>  Fri, 27 Apr 2007 14:21:04 -0600  
<Fujitsu> When you debuild/dpkg-buildpackage/debsign, it will sign with a key.
<Fujitsu> Right, if you sign with the right key there, it should work...
<nealmcb> I signed via dpkg-buildpackage 
<nealmcb> ahh - right - not dput...
<Fujitsu> dput will verify the signature matches, but can't tell if it's the right key or not.
<nealmcb> and how does it define "right key"?
<nealmcb> it == the system....
<Fujitsu> The one assigned to your LP account.
<nealmcb> which it looks up based on .dput.cf "incoming"?
<Fujitsu> It looks at the directory you upload it so, so yes.
<nealmcb> ok.  so the 2nd upload was 12 minutes ago, and I see nothing at https://launchpad.net/~nealmcb/+archive/+builds?build_state=all&build_text=
<Fujitsu> Builds won't appear for probably 30 or so minutes afterwards.
<nealmcb> but I don't think I changed anything other than the control section - would that make a difference?
<Fujitsu> The content of the package is irrelevant if you don't get an accepted/rejected message.
<nealmcb> ok - now I do another dput, and it says Already uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net  Doing nothing for ../authtool_0.2.2~ppa1_source.changes
<nealmcb> (I had done the build, but not the dput 12 minutes ago... so just did the dput...)
<nealmcb> So is it still waiting for something to be done about the dput from 7 hours ago, which is still not showing up in the launchpad status
<Fujitsu> Use dput -f to force it to reupload... the `Already uploaded' is only dput seeing the .upload file. (sorry, was at lunch)
<Fujitsu> nealmcb: ^^
<nealmcb> Fujitsu: cool  - so I once again get "Successfully uploaded packages." - should that start a build?
<Fujitsu> nealmcb: No, that's just dput. You will get an email indicating whether it accepted or rejected it after the next */5, then builds will start soon after the next */20
<nealmcb> Fujitsu: OK, I'll keep an eye out.  but I haven't gotten any email about the last upload.
<nealmcb> Fujitsu: still nothing.   is there a way to track what happens between the dput and the emails?
<Fujitsu> nealmcb: Sorry, had to go out for a couple of hours. You'll have to ask cprov or similar to track what has gone wrong.
<ubotu> New bug: #136535 in malone "`Latest Bugs Reported' for Distro(Series) doesn't mention the source package, if any" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136535
<ubotu> New bug: #136536 in launchpad "Launchpad needs to read more fables, such as `The Launchpad who cried Click Here For Help'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136536
<ubotu> New bug: #136542 in soyuz "Binary descriptions don't have any . stripped on display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136542
<gouki> Isn't it possible to close a PPA?
<_gpg_> I can see the message i sent in 1991 :)
<ubotu> New bug: #136570 in malone "Can't unsubscribe 121439" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136570
<nealmcb> Fujitsu: thanks.
<nealmcb> Fujitsu: I reported my ppa "lack of status" problem as bug 136593
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136593 in soyuz "no status update after dput for ppa package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136593
<ubotu> New bug: #136593 in soyuz "no status update after dput for ppa package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136593
<rafael> hi
<rafael> i would like to see all changes from a branch to its original project, is it possible?
<rafael> (not see them per revision)
<keturn> how do I get an external bug tracker added to my launchpad project?
#launchpad 2007-09-02
<ubotu> New bug: #136669 in launchpad-answers "Not being able to link to a FAQ, not being able to find it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136669
<blueyed> Hi. Does it make sense to link "Help translate" on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ to the feisty templates?
<blueyed> Do they get merged for Gutsy?
<_gpg_> Open launchpad source, the world will be better :)
<_gpg_> good night
<ubotu> New bug: #136679 in malone "Versioned package pages should display/link to changelog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136679
<blueyed> Anyone around?
<thumper> blueyed: not really, it's the weekend :)
<blueyed> thumper: which is nice :)
<blueyed> How can I get a "Feisty" "sub-bug" for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfix-policyd/+bug/132088 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132088 in postfix-policyd "[Sync request]  Sync postfix-policyd (1.80-2.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  
<mpt> blueyed, you already have
<blueyed> mpt: but it's "fixed released", isn't it?
<blueyed> Should I file a new bug to get the security issue fixed for Feisty?
<mpt> I don't know, sorry
<mpt> Ask in the Ubuntu QA channel
<blueyed> mpt: #ubuntu-bugs ?
<mpt> yes
<blueyed> But I believe there was a possibility to file a bug separately against a target/branch?!
<blueyed> With phrases like "the bug is tracked in Gutsy", if there is a Feisty sub-bug, too.
<ubotu> New bug: #136689 in malone "OOPS trying to view CVE-2007-3791" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136689
<Hobbsee> wow, bzr is *much* faster!
<Hobbsee> uh oh, OOPS-610EZ2 when searching for bugs
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: err, is PPA _still_ beta-testers-only?
<tonyyarusso> When will that change?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: *shrug*
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: "when it's ready"
* tonyyarusso looks around for someone who knows
* Hobbsee hasnt been watching
<Hobbsee> it's a sunday.
<tonyyarusso> I was told it would be August 22nd.
* tonyyarusso looks into just joining the group - probably something of interest to me in the future anyway
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: It was moving to production on the 22nd, but that ended up only happening a couple of days ago. It's still in beta, just on the main server.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Not quite sure I understand that process, but okay.  Is there any way to anticipate when I might be able to use it without being a member of the beta testers group?
<Fujitsu> Not sure. Probably another release or two.
<tonyyarusso> How far apart are releases?
<Hobbsee> a month
<Hobbsee> damned timeouts
<Hobbsee> OOPS-610EZ3
<tonyyarusso> phooey - I heard the 22nd date and was planning on being able to use it then
* tonyyarusso applies to beta-testers team to try to avoid letting down the folks he's promised availability of stuff to....
<Hobbsee> it'll all get deleted when it moves to production, btw
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: We moved to production 3 days ago...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i was meaning production as in "on the production server, and listed as production"
<Fujitsu> Things won't be deleted, AFAIK... the only deletion was dogfood->production.
<Hobbsee> oh, so it already has been.  right
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<yml> hello launchpadders
* Hobbsee waves
<yml> after sometimes on google I finally find out that the only way to delete a branch is to ask one of the lanchpad maintainer. Coul you please tell me is this statement is correct?
<Hobbsee> good question.  no idea.  i thought you could do a bzr uncommit.  or mark the branch as abandoned, so it doesnt show up on the defaut list
<Fujitsu> yml: I believe you'll have the ability to do it yourself after Launhcpad 1.1.9 is released.
<Fujitsu> *Launchpad
<yml> Fujitsu  do you know when that will be?
<Fujitsu> 20070919, AFAICR.
<yml> I would prefer not to wait that long because I have done some mistake when I have selected the file I want to push
<Fujitsu> uncommit, then.
<yml> ok I will try that path
<yml> Is it possble to uncommit several revisions?
<Fujitsu> I think you can repeatedly uncommit, yes.
<yml> thank you
<beuno> yml, or revert, add a -r to the revision you would like to revert
<Fujitsu> beuno: That won't remove them from the history...
<yml> hello beuno
<beuno> Fujitsu, ah, that's right, it won't
<beuno> hey yml :D
<yml> Am I going to build a second monument for you?   :-)
<beuno> yml, hahaha, I don't think so, Fujitsu is right on this one!
<yml> Tha will let me more time to finish the first one. right under the eiffel tower  :cool:
<beuno> yml, hahaah, it might be a bit much, but you did help squash a bug in bzr, the patch is already in  :D
<beuno> anyway, I'm off to bed, glad to see you're active!   g'night
<yml> goodnight
<stgraber> any LP admin around ? I'd like the isotesting-tracker project to be renamed to qa-tracker as it'll be used to test packages and hardware as well
<ubotu> New bug: #136732 in launchpad "Please show component on build details page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136732
<ubotu> New bug: #136742 in launchpad "dogfood.launchpad.net should not be indexed by search engines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136742
<zzorn> Are there plans for RSS feeds of changes to bugs and blueprints and questions etc. in launchpad?
<zzorn> It would be neat to stream them directly to the project IRC channel through a RSS to IRC bot
<ubotu> New bug: #136780 in launchpad "Rosetta still breaks many KDE plural forms" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136780
<ryanakca> how can I remove an upstream bug link?
<Fujitsu> ryanakca: You pray that there will be a lot of HDD crashes and backup failures.
<Hobbsee> heh
<ryanakca> hehe
<mayeco> where I can find a translations for launchpad?
<mischa> there is none?
<salty-horse> I'm trying to sort the list in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs - it seems that after sorting, clicking "next" gives me the next page according to a different sorting - does sorting work only for the currently viewed portion of the table?
<mdke> mischa: no, Launchpad is in English
<mischa> yeah, that's what I meant
<BrianB04> Afternoon all.
<BrianB04> I'm having an odd issue with launchpad, and wondering if I am doing something wrong. I have a hosted repository there, and did a push to it via sftp. Now, if I do a bzr log sftp:// it shows the full log, but not only does Launchpad say it can't mirror it because it's not a branch, but I can't grab it using the http address as it gives the same error.
<yml> hello launchpaders, I am trying to publish some change from a remote host to launchpad.net with bzr. The problem is that on that host I do not have access to /home/me so I had to put my ssh key directly on www/.ssh. Unfortunatly when I try to push I get the following error message:
<yml> here it is the message : http://dpaste.com/18451/
<yml> It looks like bzr is looking at the wrong place do you know if there is a way to explicitely specify the path.
<yml> ?
<beuno> yml, you should add a -i /path/to/key
<yml> beuno where should I add this?
<beuno> yml, when you do the sftp:// command
<yml> on #bzr people are recommending to change the HOME
<yml> this sound realy nice
<yml> beuno: bzr -i /path/to/key push "sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/django-survey/main-yui" 
<yml> is that what you  mean?
<beuno> yml, I think it should be something more like: bzr push "sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/django-survey/main-yui -i /path/to/key"
<yml> ok I am going to try it right know . /path/to/key  should point to id_rsa, is that correct?
<beuno> yml, yeap
<yml> beuno I am going to shoot
<beuno> yml, don't hurt anyone  ;)
<yml> whatch your eyes  :-)
<yml> all this for this  => bzr: ERROR: no such option: -i
<yml> :(
<beuno> yml, then I would go for the HOME= approach they recommended in #bzr
<yml> thanks for your suggestion
<yml> I am going to try the set HOME=bla/bla approach
<thumper> BrianB04: when did you do the initial push?
<thumper> BrianB04: and can you point me to your branch?
<BrianB04> The initial push was probably 50-60 minutes. I just redid the push, and it's: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bbommarito/rbnews/trunk
<yml> the HOME was already pointing to the right place
<thumper> BrianB04: unfortunately there is a race condition on the initial push at the moment
<thumper> BrianB04: there is a fix committed but won't be released until 1.1.9
<BrianB04> And what does it mean to have a race condition?
<thumper> BrianB04: the branch will be re-mirrored in around 5 hours
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<BrianB04> Oh, alright.
<thumper> BrianB04: it means that it tried to do something to your branch before your push had finished
<thumper> BrianB04: so bzr said it wasn't a real branch (as it hadn't finished pushing)
<thumper> morning mpt
<BrianB04> But, the push completed correctly regardless?
<thumper> if you could do a bzr log of the remote branch, then yes the push finished
<thumper> and completed properly
<thumper> sorry for the delay in you seeing your work
<BrianB04> Oh, as long as it went up there alright, that's fine. 
<BrianB04> Is that a client glitch?
<thumper> BrianB04: no, a server glitch
<BrianB04> Oh, alright.
<thumper> BrianB04: and should no longer be a problem once the fix is rolled out
<BrianB04> When is 1.1.9 slated for rollout, or is that up in the air?
* thumper looks
<thumper> 19th of September
<BrianB04> Now, after this pushes won't have a problem?
<BrianB04> Like pushes to the same repo.
<thumper> shouldn't be
<ubotu> New bug: #136862 in malone "Navigation and tabs are broken on CVE page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136862
<eric_haslehurst> hello, quick question about bug reporting on launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #136868 in malone "Navigation and tabs are broken on /bugs/cve page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136868
#launchpad 2008-08-25
<bdrung> mwhudson: ping
<mwhudson> bdrung: hi
<bdrung> mwhudson: can you reenable the import of htmlvalidator?
<mwhudson> bdrung: sure, got a link for me?
<bdrung> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/htmlvalidator/trunk
<mwhudson> bdrung: do you have a reason to believe the server will be more reliable now?
<mwhudson> bdrung: perfectly happy to just give it a go, though
 * mwhudson hits the go switch
<bdrung> the sourceforge servers seems to be stable now
<mwhudson> cool
<bdrung> and they have a new hp design.
<bdrung> we should give it a try. if murphys law strikes then we should wait another week
<bdrung> mwhudson: thanks
<mwhudson> bdrung: np
<mwhudson> sigh, i really need to implement something that mails the subscribers to a branch when an import fails
<mwhudson> oh wow, the new look for SF is ... different
<lifeless> the orange?
<bdrung> yes, a import failure mail would be good
<Hobbsee> wgrant: they get the impression that launchpad is ubuntu from teh forums, i think.
<cody-somerville> Have we stopped getting e-mail on changes we make ourselves?
<doctormo> hmm, translations doesn't seem to work, I have a pot file in my bzr trunk branch and the lp translations ignores it. So I have translators offering to help but I end up having to send them to pot file to edit directly..
<RAOF> doctormo: You need to import the pot file into Launchpad.  It doesn't (yet) pick up translation templates from bzr trees.
<RAOF> Then wait for the template to be accepted, which may take some time.
<mdke> can someone remind me how to upgrade branches on Launchpad? I recall it can be done with lftp but can't remember the precise details, and of course I don't want to break anything
<persia> mdke: I believe you can upgrade locally and push, although some clients may complain.  I could also be wrong.
<mdke> persia: I think you're right, but from memory when I did it last time I had to use lftp to delete the lp branch first. But I wanted to check first
<thekorn> hi, anyone from the API team around?
<thekorn> are there any plans to update http://people.ubuntu.com/~flacoste/launchpad-api-doc.html
<thekorn> or can you please publish the xsl stylesheet you use to create this reference documentation?
<leonardr> thekorn, hi
<thekorn> leonardr, oh hi!
<thekorn> just before you joined the channel I asked a question about the reference documentation
<thekorn> <thekorn> are there any plans to update http://people.ubuntu.com/~flacoste/launchpad-api-doc.html
<thekorn> <thekorn> or can you please publish the xsl stylesheet you use to create this reference documentation?
<leonardr> thekorn, flacoste is setting or has set it up to update the doctest as part of deployment
<leonardr> and i don't see any reason not to publish the xst stylesheet
<thekorn> leonardr, maybe it is a good idea to publish the xsl file within the wadllib branch
<leonardr> thekorn: that's not a bad idea, though our xsl file has some launchpad-specific assumptions
<rick_h_> is there a method in LP to take a bug and remove it from releases it's been targetted for?
<rick_h_> I was trying to figure out how to target a bug at a milestone and put it on a release, but now can't seem to figure out how to remove the release/tie in
<Hobbsee> you can't.
<Hobbsee> afaik.
<Hobbsee> you just have to mark it as invalid.
<Hobbsee> and ignore the bug mail.
<rick_h_> k
<thekorn> leonardr, ok, thanks for your information, it would be cool if you could update the reference documentation or publish the stylesheet
<thekorn> because an outdated api-doc is not helpfull
<leonardr> thekorn, it's likely that we have code to publish new documentation but it hasn't landed because we were doing a launchpad release last week and the queue was frozen
<thekorn> btw, the Introspection feature is great, I really like it
<leonardr> cool
<thekorn> maybe you can also wrapp the content of the wadl:doc node to __doc__ of a method
<thekorn> so people can run help(launchpad.bugs.createBug)
<leonardr> thekorn: yeah, that's on my list
<thekorn> cool
<ignas> mwhudson: hi
<swe3tdave> is there a launchpad admin i can talk to?
<swe3tdave> i need to modify a release version number
<Peng_> Why does Launchpad keep two copies of every branch?
<persia> Peng: Are you sure it's not just several URLs to the same branch?
<Peng_> persia: I've heard that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ uses a copy of bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/'s data.
<persia> Peng: No idea, but I suspect that if it's a copy, it's only for performance reasons.  It's fairly likely that the same resources are being accessed by two different URLs.
<persia> It's certainly the same data, whichever protocol one uses to access it, and it tends to get updated together.
<thumper> Peng_: LP only has two copies of hosted branches
<thumper> Peng_: there is only one copy of a mirrored branch
<thumper> Peng_: it has to do with trusted vs. untrusted areas
<thumper> Peng_: in that sftp can write stuff that isn't actually a branch
<Peng_> So I could sftp in and put arbitrary things on LP? Cool. :D
<thumper> Peng_: not for anyone to access :)
<thumper> Peng_: as only people with write access to a branch gets stuff from the "push" area
<Peng_> Hmm, if someone wanted to do that, he could actually use a team branch..
<thumper> Peng_: everyone else gets the publc (mirrored) area
<Peng_> So the read-only copy is partially made to verify the data is valid?
<thumper> yes
<Peng_> OK. :)
<thumper> to be honest, if you want to share arbitrary files...
<thumper> just put them in a branch :)
<Peng_> ...Err. Right.
<radix> I just noticed bzr 1.6 final is out, does that mean stacked branches work on launchpad now?
<Ursinha> mwhudson, ^
<soren> Can someone explain what I need to do to bug 251480 to get it listed on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251480 in kvm "X hangs in Intrepid in KVM" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251480
<thekorn> soren, the ubuntu task is 'fix released', so not open
<soren> thekorn: Except the hardy task, which is "confirmed".
<soren> I can guess why it doesn't show up. that's why I asked what I need to change to make it show up :)
<thekorn> this task is shown in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kvm
<soren> That's not good enough.
<thekorn> ...one of the strange things in launchpad
<soren> Well, i guess I can add an intrepid task, set that to fix released, and set the "general" state to "Confirmed".
<radix> http://rafb.net/p/5EaYcN13.html
<radix> 'stacked-source' is a regular branch, 'SB2' is a branch stacked on it
<radix> the strange thing is that I would not expect an *authentication* error here
<radix> I mean, doesn't authentication happen before anything else that might be affected by whether the branch is stacked?
<radix> (I created SB2 by "branch --stacked lp:~radix/+junk/stacked-source SB2; cd SB2; hackhackhack; bzr push --stacked lp:~radix/+junk/SB2")
<radix> oh, hmm, I'm still on rc6
<radix> err, rc5
<radix> I guess the .deb package of 1.6 final isn't out yet :)
<soren> mwhudson: qemu's upstream VCS has changed. How do I tell vcs-import this?
<Laney> I can't see how to add tags to a bug. Can someone give me a pointer?
<rockstar> soren, you'll want to create a new import branch.
<LarstiQ> rockstar: that sort of sucks.
<soren> rockstar: How do I do this?
<soren> rockstar: Note: I'm not the owner of the project.
<rockstar> LarstiQ, well, yes.  As you can imagine, the import system is quite complicated.
<rockstar> soren, you can still create import branches from a project.
<soren> rockstar: Ok... I'm looking at the project page now. What to do?
<soren> Oh, I see it, I think.
<rockstar> soren, go to register a branch.
<soren> rockstar: Yes, I see it now. I can take it from here. Thanks.
<rockstar> soren, great!  If you need anything else, I'm around.  mwhudson won't even wake up for another two hours or so.
<soren> rockstar: YEah, I know.
<rockstar> :)
 * soren . o O { Slacker }
<soren> :)
<soren> rockstar: Can you review new code imports?
<rockstar> soren, I can.
<LarstiQ> rockstar: yeah, I'm aware of that, and I see the difficulties in trying to graft two possibly different histories onto eachother.
<soren> rockstar: Please to apply your special love to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/qemu/svntrunk :)
<rockstar> soren, approved
<soren> rockstar: Thanks very much :)
<rockstar> soren, you are very welcome.
<Laney> ...is tagging bugs a blessed task?
<mdke> Rinchen: around?
<muntyan> hey. i want to have my project in launchpad (hoping to get translations), but it is already registered there: https://launchpad.net/medit
<muntyan> can i get hold of it somehow?
<muntyan> become a maintainer or something
<muntyan> emgent, vorian: ping. you are listed at https://launchpad.net/~motu, could you help me?
<mdke> muntyan: I'm sure you can, you should ask a question here - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mdke> then one of the Launchpad admins will sort it out for you
<muntyan> ok, thanks
#launchpad 2008-08-26
<bdmurray> Is there an archive of launchpad page layouts somewhere?
<muntyan> hi guys. is it possible to delete a bzr branch?
<Adri2000> yes, on the branch page, next to its name, there is an icon for deleting and an icon for editing
<muntyan> damn it, i was looking for text!
<muntyan> Adri2000: thanks :)
<Peng_> jml: bzr+http? :)
<bdrung> mwhudson: vcs import failed again ( https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/htmlvalidator/trunk ). is it really a fault of sourceforge?
<mwhudson> bdrung: urgh, don't know really
<mwhudson> it might be a bug in cscvs too
<bdrung> svn co / up / commit works without errors.
<muntyan> if i want to get translations on launchpad, and i can't have a bzr branch there, do i upload a tarball?
<mwhudson> bdrung: so the reason the import fails is that the importing process doesn't produce any output for an hour
<mwhudson> given that it tries to output something every 30 seconds, i think, something has clearly gone wrong...
<bdrung> mwhudson: is there an option to resume an import?
<mwhudson> no :(
<bdrung> :(
<bdrung> one idea: sourceforge kills the connection after 24 hours.
<bdrung> do the servers have static ips?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> we've had imports that run for much longer than 24 hours though
<mwhudson> (also the importer uses lots of connections, not just one)
<bdrung> ok, then my idea is wrong
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> it seems i can grab the svn repo by rysnc
<mwhudson> rsync
<mwhudson> so i could try to do the import from there
<mwhudson> bdrung: there will be some odd things happening to the code import
<mwhudson> this seems to be going slightly faster
<mwhudson> (like ~100x faster)
<mwhudson> bdrung: wee, it worked
<bdrung> mwhudson: übercool
<mwhudson> bdrung: now i just need to fiddle things so that subsequent imports come from the right place...
<mwhudson> bdrung: all done!
<bdrung> thx
<mwhudson> jeepers though, 25 hours to fail to import from a remote repo, vs 13 minutes to import from a file:///
<bdrung> i needs hours to scroll through my firefox tabs
<mwhudson> something is wrong here
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> and my clock is wrong too
<bdrung> how can it be 5:12 in the night?
<mwhudson> hope you enjoy your new branch :)
<bdrung> mwhudson: no. i throw it away. *joke*
<laacque> Hi there, got some problems when I try to change my emailadress in launchpad. I want to add a new emailaddress first, than I get the message that I m not allowed to do so, eventhough I m logged in.
<thekorn> hi leonardr, are there any plans to update python-httplib2 in ubuntu?
<thekorn> because the most recent update of launchpadlib is unusable because of an import error
<epsy> hi, i've noticed this search field at the top of the bazaar. pages, trough it appears to not have any search index at all, is that a known issue?
<leonardr> thekorn, what revision of launchpadlib are you using?
<thekorn> 15
<leonardr> thekorn, i thought i fixed that in launchpadlib
<thekorn> <type 'exceptions.ImportError'>: cannot import name safename
<leonardr> ah, a different error
<thekorn> in _browser.py
<thekorn> and also another one:
<thekorn> please also remove super() in the _request() method
<thekorn> of OAuthSigningHttp() that is
<leonardr> thekorn, what version do you get from dpkg -l python-httplib2?
<thekorn> 0.2.0-2
<leonardr> are you using dapper or something?
<leonardr> i have 0.4.0-1
<thekorn> no hardy,
<thekorn> same version in intrepid
<thekorn> according to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-httplib2
<leonardr> i don't know how this happened
<leonardr> maybe the launchpad developer dependencies include a later httplib2
<leonardr> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-httplib2/+bug/239734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239734 in python-httplib2 "python-httplib2 should be upgraded to 0.4.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<leonardr> yes, the developer dependencies have a later version
<BUGabundo> hi guys
<BUGabundo> I'm getting timeouts
<BUGabundo> on LP
<BUGabundo>          (Error ID:         OOPS-969EB69)
<BUGabundo> with this url https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=2.6.&build_state=all
<BUGabundo> (Error ID:         OOPS-969EB73)
<BUGabundo> peachy
<leonardr> thekorn: i thought i could make it work with the old version, but if the old version doesn't have safename that's not possible. i've commented on the bug that 0.4.0 is a launchpadlib dependency, and i'll bring it up in the standup today
<bigjools> BUGabundo: I see the same, thanks for letting me know
<BUGabundo> should I email LP-users?
<Syntux> Do we have a roadmap of when we will have translation API ?
<bigjools> BUGabundo: no, I've got the oops, thanks
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> didn't know you were a lp dev, bigjools
<bigjools> now you do :)
<geser> are there somewhere some examples how to use the LP API? e.g. for adding a comment to a bug?
<thekorn> leonardr, ok cool
<leonardr> Syntux: no, it depends on when the translation team can make time to do the work. i'll investigate
<BUGabundo> can u let me know of a way to search for the kernel next  (2.6.27) without the time out , bigjools ?
<Syntux> leonardr, we have a project that is so dependent on translation API
<wgrant> BUGabundo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux?
<bigjools> what he said
<leonardr> Syntux, what is the project?
<BUGabundo> thanks wgrant, bigjools
<Syntux> leonardr, a sponsored translation campaign, we need a way to count translated string per user within certain period and we need a way to review the quality of translation to approve or not
<thekorn> geser, I'm not sure if adding comments is possible right now, lst time I check it wasn't
<leonardr> Syntux: that's a cool project, and you should talk to the translations team about it so they can be thinking about it when they do the work
<Syntux> leonardr, ubuntu-translators or do we have LP translation team ?
<leonardr> Syntux: it would be someone on the LP team, I'm not sure who
<intellectronica> thekorn, geser: no, you can't add new comments to bugs using the api yet. hopefully in the next release
<Syntux> leonardr, Okie :-) will digg it up :-)
<thekorn> geser, cool thin is: you can add an attachment with a comment ;)
<intellectronica> thekorn, geser: indeed. please don't abuse this, though :)
<thekorn> hehe
<geser> so I just need to find a 1 byte attachment? ;)
<intellectronica> geser: 1 bit, please. global warming and all that, you know...
<jpds> Could someone please look into: https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/vernadsky ?
<epsy> who maintains ubottu ?
<jpds> epsy: jussi01; for queries about the bot, best try in #ubuntu-irc.
<geser> jpds: it's building now since 5 days?
<jpds> geser: That's what it appears to say.
<hyperair_> hello. how do i associate a team with a certain project?
<hyperair_> as in under related projects =\
<jpds> hyperair_: Change the projects driver or owner to the team you want to relate it to.
<hyperair_> driver?
<hyperair_> i see
<hyperair_> nevermind then lol
<stub> Syntux: I think you need to talk to jtv
<jtv> Syntux: hi
<Syntux> stub, jtv  Hi :-)
<jtv> Syntux: what's the problem?
<Syntux> jtv,  We're planning for sponsored translation campaign to boost up the Arabic translation progress, we will pay $0.10 per translated string (now you wish you speak Arabic), so we need a way to count translated strings per user within certain period and of course we need a way to QA the translation by approving & disapproving it to avoid skams for money :-)
<jtv> Syntux: you may need to treat members of the translation team differently from non-members.  The distinction is there exactly so that members can review.
<Syntux> jtv, only selected members will have that distinction
<jtv> Syntux: also, if you go to a user's home page and click on the Translations tab there (or you go to the Translations app and click on a user name there), you'll see an overview of what they contributed recently in terms of translations.
<jtv> Syntux: so there are separate groups, one that translates for money and one that reviews the translations?
<Syntux> jtv, yes and those selected reviewers will not be able to translate
<Syntux> jtv, but they will get paid for reviewing translation.
<jtv> Syntux: that's great
<Syntux> jtv, :-) now, is it possible to find someone to help us in building such integrated app with LP ?
<Syntux> jtv, I mean, it might be piece of cake kind of tasks for one of LP developers and if that models worked out it can be used with other translation teams, we got the money, we can market the campaign around Arabic blogs and forums, we got the team but we lack the development skills to build such app
<jtv> Syntux: hold on, I'm just checking whether the UI can give you everything you need
<jtv> Syntux: it's a bit of extra work, but you could go over the per-person translation overview.  That lists the translations (per PO file) that the person has contributed to.  If you click through from there, you'll see the list of actual strings.  The ones that have been accepted will be highlighted.
<jtv> Syntux: looks to me like you could write a script around curl or wget to get this information, and use "grep -c" to get the counts per person.
<jtv> Syntux: just a moment, have to go talk to someone
<Syntux> jtv, the thing is, sponsors love reporting and we need to be accurate especially when money is involved, so I thought we could do it in a web app.
<Syntux> jtv, sure.
<jtv> Syntux: back.  A script should be accurate, as long as it can deal with result pagination.
<Syntux> jtv, so there is no chance to get an LP developer doing an app for us ?
<jtv> Syntux: I don't think we can do that...  just not enough time!
<Syntux> jtv, I'd do it myself it we had translation API but with the current API we can do nothing, this is why I'm asking for an LP developer
<jtv> Syntux: I can help you get the information you need to use the HTML as an API though
<Syntux> jtv, lovely, what's your email? I will build a basic app and proceed with your help
<jtv> Syntux: same as my IRC nick, but at canonical.com.  :-)
<Syntux> jtv, lovely :-) I appreciate your time and efforts in advance.
<jtv> Syntux: np, hope I can help you get a good solution
<Syntux> jtv,  you will :-)
<jtanner> I just want to publish a couple of open-sourced projects and am a beginner in the open source hosting stuff. I've been looking around the launchpad website and have registered a 'blueprint', i guess that's a project.  Ok, what's next?
<Adri2000> jtanner: a blueprint isn't a project
<jtanner> an outline of the project?
<Adri2000> a blueprint is used for new features
<Adri2000> to specify it, track its implementation progress, etc.
<Adri2000> blueprints is one component of launchpad your project can use
<Adri2000> there are also bugs, translations, answers, code
<jtanner> where do i start, i have the idea and probably a couple of files / screenshots I could upload, or at least initial documentation
<jtanner> oh register a project
<Adri2000> yes
<jtanner> I'll be static linking against an irrlicht.a library I keep updated, I don't need to distribute irrlicht itself, right?  I can just distribute the binaries and source of my project?
<jtanner> I make no modifications to irrlicht.a
<emet_> how do I add downloads
<emet_> to a launchpad project
<yannick> Hi guys, can smoeone give at least aa answer to this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/259173 I'm running into trouble each time i try to build Ekiga. The build service is just not usable like it is now for me :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259173 in launchpad-buildd "Dependancies are not updated even if packages are published." [Undecided,New]
<bdrung> yannick: which distro?
<bdrung> gutsy, hardy, intrepid?
<bdrung> according to your ppa, for hardy its build and the deb files are published
<bdrung> yannick: it needs some time till the builded packages are copied to the repository
<yannick> bdrung, sometimes? like more than 13 hours?
<VladimirMelo> hello, anyone knows when we're going to have intrepid available to translate in rosetta?
<yannick> yannick, i'm pushing new packs before the one in the PPA are not published correctly.
<yannick> yannick, i'm pushing new source packs, because the one in the PPA are not published correctly.*
<yannick> bdrung, i've issue with gutsy and intrepid. It is like playing dice.
<bdrung> yannick: 13 hours is a bit long. normally it needs some minutes.
<yannick> bdrung, it seems stuck.
<bdrung> yannick: if you publish many packages, they can be queue and you have to wait hours until the build gets started
<yannick> bdrung, see yourself: https://launchpad.net/~sevmek/+archive
<yannick> bdrung, it issue is: i need to spam the PPA each time i want to build, there is too much failures.
<bdrung> do they only fail in the ppa and build locally correct?
<bdrung> yannick: are there interpackage relations?
<yannick> bdrung, yes: "ekiga" build over "libopal" which in turn build over "libpt".
<bdrung> its better to test the build locally and only if there are no errors then upload a package to ppa. because you have to wait until a package is build in ppa.
<yannick> bdmurray, it build locally, it even build the amd64 version, but do not build i386 version! because it wait a dependancy over another ppa's package.
<yannick> see: ekiga-snapshot - 20080825v1gutsy4
<bdrung> yannick: you have to wait till ptlib is build (queued 27 minutes ago, Estimated build start in 55 minutes).
<yannick> ptlib is built since: 16 hours! see ptlib-2.3 - 20080825v1gutsy4
<bdrung> yannick: then check if the builded package was copied to the repository (on your ppa website there should be the *.deb files listet)
<bdrung> yannick: ptlib-2.3 - 20080826v4hardy4 , ptlib-2.3 - 20080826v02intrepid4 , ptlib-2.3 - 20080825v1gutsy4  are published and only ptlib-2.3 - 20080826v03intrepid4  is pending
<yannick> yes
<bdrung> its need to build on i386 for intrepid
<yannick> yes, issue is one gutsy, not intrepid
<yannick> s/one/on
<bdrung> opal-3.3 - 20080825v1gutsy4 fails on lpia because libx264-dev is missing
<yannick> libpt-2.3_20080825v1gutsy4_i386.deb	26-Aug-2008 01:41 	1.1M see http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevmek/ubuntu/pool/main/p/ptlib-2.3/libpt-2.3_20080825v1gutsy4_i386.deb
<bdrung> lpia failed, not i386
<yannick> opal-3.3 - 20080825v1gutsy4 fails on lpia because the libx264-dev package is missing on gutsy/lpia
<yannick> should i provide it too in my PPA?
<bdrung> yannick: if you want opal to be build, then yes
<bdrung> the other packages are queue, so waiting is the solution.
<yannick> will this solve all the trouble?
<yannick> ok i'll do it
<bdrung> yannick: i have to go now. when i come back i will have a look.
<yannick> ok, thx
<bdrung> otherwise ping me
<yannick> ok
<oSoMoN> hi all
<oSoMoN> I'm having trouble uploading a package to our PPA (https://launchpad.net/~elisa-developers/+archive)
<oSoMoN> a few hours ago a package called elisa-plugins-good-0.5.7-1fluendo1~ppa1 was successfully uploaded
<oSoMoN> but it was buggy
<oSoMoN> I rebuilt it as elisa-plugins-good-0.5.7-1fluendo1~ppa2
<oSoMoN> and try to upload it using dput
<oSoMoN> everything seems to work fine, but I can't see it in LP
<RichW> How do i make a project group?
<RichW> for the life of me i cant figure it out
<RainCT> Hi. Is some LP admin around?
<intellectronica> RichW: you can't make one yourself, you'll have to file a question on the launchpad project, and an admin will attend to it asap, review the request and create the group for you
<intellectronica> RichW: which projects are you hoping to put under this project group?
<RichW> hypernucleus and hypernucleus-server, i suppose the project group could be called hypernucleus-project
<RichW> intellectronica: your an admin?
<intellectronica> RichW: sorry to disappoint you, i'm not
<oSoMoN> anyone: a clue about my problem?
<RichW> RainCT: I would advise using https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<RainCT> nevermind don't need one anymore :)
<intellectronica> oSoMoN: cprov may be able to help you
<oSoMoN> thx, I'll ping him
<cprov> oSoMoN: you are missing a upload, right ? did you receive an acceptance/rejection email about the upload ?
<oSoMoN> nope, that's what's weird about it
<cprov> oSoMoN: an email was sent about 30 min ago to Philippe Normand <philippe@fluendo.com>
<oSoMoN> ah crap THE guy of the team who is on vacation
<cprov> oSoMoN: and the error was: Unable to find elisa-plugins-good_0.5.7.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<cprov> oSoMoN: usual oddness ;)
<oSoMoN> how can I change the e-mail setting so that it's sent to me instead?
<oSoMoN> or sent to him and me
<cprov> oSoMoN: change the email address responsible for the current version in debian/changelog
<oSoMoN> ok, makes sense
<oSoMoN> thanks I'll retry with this
<cprov> oSoMoN: are you using his key to sign the upload ?
<oSoMoN> we're using a shared key for packaging
<oSoMoN> that he generated
<cprov> oSoMoN: but the key is associated to him in LP, right ?
<oSoMoN> I guess so
<cprov> oSoMoN: it would be easier if you could setup you own key
<oSoMoN> cprov: indeed it is associated to him
<cprov> oSoMoN: then, if you use that to sign the upload (even if philippe is the user responsible for the change), you would receive an email too.
<oSoMoN> yeah I understand
<No`> howdy all
<No`> darn. Where's the Revell when you need him?
<bdrung> yannick: i am back
<yannick> bdrung, i'm building x264
<bdrung> i saw it
<bdrung> your version sheme is a bit strange
<yannick> yes, that's personnal...
<yannick> I agreed with myself...
<yannick> I hope x264 will help
<bdrung_> yannick: can you try to restart the ekiga-snapshot - 20080826v02intrepid4 building?
<bdrung_> there should be an option in lp to do that
<yannick> ok
<bdrung_> and you can restart ekiga-snapshot - 20080825v2gutsy4 on i386
<yannick> bdrung_, done
<bdrung_> yannick: x264 - 1:0.svn20070309-7ubuntu1 has finished building on amd64 and lpia, but it is not copied to your archive yet
<yannick> bdrung_, what can i do?
<beDrung> yannick: wait
<beDrung> between 5 - 15 mins
<yannick> ok
<bdrung> yannick: you can restart opal-3.3 - 20080825v1gutsy4 for lpia
<yannick> ok
<bdrung> yannick: ekiga-snapshot - 20080826v02intrepid4 failed to build.
<bdrung> due to missing libpt-2.3-dev (= 20080826v02intrepid4)
<bdrung> but you have only in a newer version in your archive: ptlib-2.3 - 20080826v03intrepid4
<Mez> What's with emails about a new mailing list?
<yannick> bdrung, no, i build on exact version
<yannick> this failur for intrepid was expected
<yannick> i will push a new source pack for ekiga-snapshot/intrepid
<yannick> when opal for intrepid will be built and published
<bdrung> normally we use >= for versions
<yannick> bdrung, yes, but i rely on SVN trunk, thus i suffer from API brakage from time to time
<yannick> exact version ensure the set "ptlib+opal+ekiga" is right
<bdrung> ok, then its right to do so
<bdrung> yannick: tip: you can use dashes in the version name.
#launchpad 2008-08-27
<Hobbsee> dear launchpad people, why do you think i give a flying razoo about mythbuntu documentation, and why am I getting a mail that a mailing list now exists for it?
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: because the world did? :-)
<Mez> Hobbsee, I'd assume cause you're indirectly in a group that the list was created for...
<Nafallo> ah. so not the world. just half of the world :-P
<Hobbsee> oh, because i'm somehow the owner of the team.
<Hobbsee> ah, by this new gateway thing.
<Hobbsee> so, what's the betting that ubuntu dev will now receive *all* mail for any projects that connect to that team.
<wgrant> ubuntu-dev-without-bugmail must be the biggest hack that I've seen on Launchpad.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> at least, all mailing list requests.
<Mez>   	
<Mez> Mythbuntu documentation
<Mez> Via MOTU, Ubuntu Development Team, Ubuntu Development Team (bugmail catching gateway), Mythbuntu.
 * Hobbsee wonders why the mailing list requests don't go to the higher team addresses.
<wgrant> I think that it is correct to send them to everybody.
<wgrant> But it wasn't designed for large team hierarchies like we have.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: yes....although you've got to wonder, if they wanted big groups to use launchpad, why not.
<wgrant> I think we really need a membership that simply grants permissions.
<wgrant> We're not all Mythbuntu developers, but if we want to have permission over the branches we have to be.
<wgrant> We don't want bugmail, or mailing lists, or any of the other exclusive club membership benefits. Just permissions.
<wgrant> Much like not all members should be able to upload to a team's PPA/
<Hobbsee> would that work for projects in general, too though?
<wgrant> Why wouldn't it?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure, i'm just thinking about it
<Hobbsee> trying to figure out if projects are also likely to want to.
<Hobbsee> i guess if projects get into collaboration with other projects, then they might.
<yannick> thx bdrung :)
<bdrung> yannick: you are welcome
<bdrung> yannick: suggestion: use same version shema for backports than ubuntu: instead of 1:0.svn20070309-1ubuntu1-gutsybackport2 you could use 1:0.svn20070309-1ubuntu1~gutsy2 [the ~ means lesser, e.g. X~Y < X]
<yannick> ok
<bdrung> yannick: e.g. i would use ekiga-snapshot - 20080826-0ubuntuX for intrepid, 20080826-0ubuntuX~hardyY for hardy, 20080826-0ubuntuX~gutsyY for gutsy, ... (X and Y as placeholder for numbers)
<bdrung> -0 means that this package is not in debian
<bdrung> so -0ubuntu1 would be the first release in ubuntu
<yannick> i c
<bdrung> this is only a suggestion, you can name the version like you want, but if you also include ubuntu and debian packages its easier.
<bdrung> i c?
<bdrung> = i see?
<yannick> yes
<bdrung> i am too tired already
<yannick> for lazy people...
<yannick> me too, it's late here
<yannick> good night
<bdrung> i am lazy to, i abbreaviate words with two letters
<bdrung> (ok -> k)
<bdrung> gn8
<bdrung> gn8 = gute nacht = good night
<yannick> ;) bn8 in french
<bdrung> yannick: can i close your bug #259173?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259173 in launchpad-buildd "Dependancies are not updated even if packages are published." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259173
<yannick> bdrung, yes
<wantok> hi all. can LP clone bugs? or do i just use 'also affects'?
<bdrung> wantok: use "also affects".
<Hobbsee> but not for too many bugs.
<wantok> bdrung: ok.
<Hobbsee> er, not too many "also affects" on teh same bug, else launchpad starts timing out.
<wantok> Hobbsee: hello
<Hobbsee> wantok: hi!
<wantok> Hobbsee: :)
<wantok> i dont plan to put lots of bugs - just the main bug+1 also affects
<Hobbsee> cool
<wantok> hm. i want to 'also affects' a package, not an upstream project
<Hobbsee> you can do that.
<Hobbsee> it's the other button, unless they've been combined now
<wantok> ah
<Hobbsee> they always confuse me, with that
<wantok> not sure i'm Doing It Right, but i guess we will see. when someone looks at the but.
<wantok> thanks for the help both.
<wantok> :)
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<LaserJock> can teams have karma?
<persia> LaserJock: For what would they use it?  Also, how would it be calculated?
<LaserJock> I have no idea, I just wondered
<LaserJock> because when I do a people/team search on LP all the teams have a 0
<persia> Might also be tricky to differentiate the activity of a team vs. the activity of members of a team (which may not be in any way related)
<persia> Ah.  Displaying "0" is probably a bug :)
<LaserJock> so I was thinking, wouldn't it be much more useful to say put the number of members of the team rather than karma?
<persia> I believe currently all teams have zero karma, and no of no action that creates karma for a team.  That said, I don't actually know if teams have karma in the DB.
<lifeless> tems don't do actions
<LaserJock> right, but of course the members of the teams do
<LaserJock> anyway, I was kind of hoping the answer was that they don't have karma, because I'd rather have # of members
<lifeless> they don't have karma last I checked
<jpds> Can people edit their own mirror details?
<wgrant> lifeless: Teams can do actions, actually. It looks very strange in bugs, but it does happen.
<lifeless> wgrant: how?
<wgrant> You just need to know the email address of a team.
<wgrant> I wonder if teams do actually get karma when that happens.
<lifeless> wgrant: oh hmm,  I'd file a bug on that
<lifeless> BjornT: ^
<wgrant> I'll check that it actually still happens, and file it.
<jamesh> wgrant: I guess if you were evil you could subscribe a bug to a mailing list that was associated with a team
<wgrant> jamesh: I can do that anyway through the UI...p
<jamesh> wgrant: you can subscribe a mailing list to a bug through Launchpad's UI, yes.
<wgrant> One can unfortunately not associate OpenPGP keys with teams, so nasty things cannot be done.
<jamesh> I don't think you can do the opposite
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> I misread.
<jamesh> I wouldn't be surprised if you can sign up a bug report for a Launchpad account either
<wgrant> Do dogfood or demo accept email? Staging seems not to?
<wgrant> jamesh: That would probably work!
<jamesh> demo accepts email, but won't send it to anyone not on a whitelist
<jamesh> I don't think staging or dogfood do email
<wgrant> Thanks.
<jml> wgrant: hi
<wgrant> jml: Hi.
<jml> wgrant: I just triaged a bunch of launchpad-bazaar bugs, and you filed a non-trivial number of them.
<jml> wgrant: thanks for the clear reports. :)
<wgrant> jml: So I saw, thanks.
<jml> wgrant: I've asked you for concrete suggestions a few times. The sooner you get around to commenting, the less likely the bugs will get lost.
<wgrant> I've commented on one so far.
<wgrant> Not sure what to do about 'Source Code', though mpt (nice timing) seemed to have some ideas.
<jml> I'd like to promise quick fixes, but I'm already kind of busy this cycle. https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+milestone/2.1.9
<wgrant> Yay, stacked branches!
<Peng_> jml: After the bugmail I've received today, what's the status of bzr+http mirroring now?
<Peng_> Hmm, I should've written "After today's bug activity, ..."
<soren> bzr is making a fuss over the format of branches on launchpad. I don't suppose there's any way to upgrade remote branches?
<wgrant> `bzr upgrade lp:something` should work.
<beuno> soren, sure, over sftp, with bzr upgrade sftp:///
<beuno> wgrant, that may default to bzr+ssh, which won't work very well
<wgrant> beuno: 'very well' or 'at all'?
<beuno> wgrant, "at all"
<beuno> from a user perspective  :)
<wgrant> This should likely be documented somewhere.
<beuno> agreed
<beuno> I'll see what I can do about that
<wgrant> Thanks.
<soren> Ok, it's working now. If, theoretically, this fails... How can I restore the backup?
<Peng_> bzr+ssh upgrading was fixed in bzr 1.5 or 1.6. Is this some LP-specific brokenness?
<cjwatson> Hi. Commits to various Bazaar branches on Launchpad seem to hang maybe 70% of the way through the progress bar and never make progress. I experienced this with ~planet-ubuntu/config/main yesterday, and am running into what looks like the same thing with ~ubuntu-core-dev/pkgsel/ubuntu today.
<cjwatson> .bzr.log ends with:
<cjwatson> 3.211  Using fetch logic to copy between KnitPackRepository('file:///home/cjwatson/src/ubuntu/pkgsel/pkgsel/.bzr/repository/')(<RepositoryFormatKnitPack1>) and KnitRepository('bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/pkgsel/ubuntu/.bzr/repository/')(<RepositoryFormatKnit1>)
<cjwatson> 3.211  fetch up to rev {cjwatson@canonical.com-20080827102230-dohb70n2bl2vea1c}
<cjwatson> (FWIW for ~planet-ubuntu/config/main both repositories are RepositoryFormatKnitPack1)
<beuno> cjwatson, that's because the local version is in knits, and the it's packs in Launchpad
<beuno> different repository formats makes it painfully slow
<beuno> upgrading the local format will fix that
<cjwatson> 11:28 <cjwatson> (FWIW for ~planet-ubuntu/config/main both repositories are RepositoryFormatKnitPack1)
<beuno> cjwatson, not according to the .bzr.log
<beuno> KnitRepository('bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/pkgsel/ubuntu/.bzr/repository/')
<cjwatson> I didn't paste you the .bzr.log for planet-ubuntu
<Rinchen> siretart, are you here?
<cjwatson> as I said, I'm encountering this on two different branches
<cjwatson> I pasted you .bzr.log for the occurrence today, in pkgsel
<cjwatson> also, that log seems to suggest that it's the Launchpad repository that uses knits, not the local one?
<beuno> cjwatson, yes, sorry. Launchpad is using the old format
<Rinchen> wgrant, are you around?
<cjwatson> I'm happy to upgrade the Launchpad one, although of course that's also painfully slow :-/
<beuno> I got confused with the ~planet one...
<cjwatson> .bzr.log for planet-ubuntu ended:
<cjwatson> 9.774  added revision_id {cjwatson@canonical.com-20080826112957-4zdxi00q8yn2bpoq}
<cjwatson> 9.779  Using fetch logic to copy between KnitPackRepository('file:///home/cjwatson/src/ubuntu/planet-ubuntu/main/.bzr/repository/')(<RepositoryFormatKnitPack1>) and KnitPackRepository('bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eplanet-ubuntu/config/main/.bzr/repository/')(<RepositoryFormatKnitPack1>)
<beuno> cjwatson, maybe, for planet, you hit an auto-repack. That makes it very slow. Logs should tell you what it did
<cjwatson> according to the log I ctrl-c'ed at 128.802
<beuno> does it say anything about auto-packing?
<cjwatson> the log does not say anything about auto-repacking
<cjwatson> no
<siretart> Rinchen: yes?
<cjwatson> the messages pasted above, immediately followed by the KeyboardInterrupt traceback
<Rinchen> siretart, fantastic
<beuno> cjwatson, if this keeps happening, try using -Dhpss flag, so we can boil it down to a bug in bzr, or a network issue
<cjwatson> I duplicated the same thing over sftp:// as well
<Rinchen> siretart, can you tell me what problem MOTU faces currently with debian NSS changelogs not being complete inside Launchpad? What sort of pain does this cause?
<siretart> what do you mean with 'NSS changelogs'?
<wgrant> Rinchen: I am.
<Rinchen> siretart, Changelog repackaging for native source syncing - Allows us to store proper changelogs for Debian-NSS'd packages
<Rinchen> wgrant, thanks. Same question to you as to siretart above
<Rinchen> I'm trying to understand why that's a high priority for MOTU
<wgrant> There's no point having a changelog if it isn't complete.
<Rinchen> why?
<wgrant> At the moment we have to download and extract the source package to get useful information.
<Rinchen> why do you mean by useful?
<Rinchen> s/why/what
<cjwatson> kiko talked about this to me as well, but I wasn't clear on what the problem was. Is the problem that it's leaving out intermediate changelog entries when we skip over multiple versions in a sync?
<Rinchen> cjwatson, yeah, we're talking about this right now in Danakil :-)
<cjwatson> Rinchen: (BTW NSS is a confusing acronym here because it's also the name of a Debian package)
<siretart> yeah
<wgrant> The NSS reference had me thoroughly confused at first.
<Rinchen> my apologies
<Rinchen> wiki page shorthand ;-)
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't display the changelog at the moment, it displays a collection of almost-changelog-snippets from changesfiles. These often omit changelog entries.
<wgrant> A changelog isn't much use unless it lists the changes.
<wgrant> And if it omits some changelog entries, it doesn't list the changes.
<Rinchen> of what use is the changelog in your process?
<siretart> Rinchen: so what are you discussing right now, NSS or making launchpad displaying a proper changelog for a package?
<Rinchen> I understand what LP is doing and why with respect to the changelog
<Rinchen> I need to understand why this is a problem for you
<Rinchen> siretart, proper changelog
<siretart> Rinchen: the changelog is needed everytime you need to decide whether to sync or merge a package. or to see who to contact if someone has a question about a particular change in a package
<siretart> Rinchen: omitted changelog entries mean that we loose both credits and useful information about who might know better about a package
<wgrant> Or if you want to see when a bug was introduced.
<siretart> or fixed
<wgrant> Or that.
<Rinchen> but if the the package is already synced, what else does your process require?
<Rinchen> so, we have changelog entries 1,2, 5, and 6.....
<siretart> the sync might have been a wrong decision. we need some way to notice and review that
<siretart> espec. if a sync drops ubuntu changes
<wgrant> Changelog entry 4 says that a key piece of functionality was removed because it was non-free.
<wgrant> We now have a bug saying that it used to work but didn't.
<wgrant> I glance at the Launchpad-supplied changelog, believing that such a major change would be noted in the changelog.
<wgrant> Changelog entry 4 is missing, which misleads me into thinking that the user or something else is broken.
<Rinchen> great, this is what I wanted to know....
<Rinchen> cjwatson, ^^
<wgrant> Launchpad seems to aim to be everything to everybody, so it should either provide a useful changelog so that I don't have to open up a terminal and download the source package, or it shouldn't supply one at all.
<wgrant> It's like +packages was until 2.1.8 - incomplete is often worse than unavailable.
<Rinchen> siretart, wgrant - great, thanks.
<siretart> wgrant: moreover it seems to me that the package changelog on launchpad must be conceptually different from the changelog in the package
<siretart> wgrant: the latest changelog in the package might miss ubuntu changes (e.g. after it was synced), or if earlier changelog entries have been edited or corrected
<siretart> ideally launchpad would offer both: it's own package changelog and the bare debian/changelog file from the package so that a ubuntu developer can compare and check
<siretart> Rinchen: ^^
<Rinchen> siretart, wgrant - thanks. I'm going to copy the above for our purposes. I appreciate it. I've got what I needed for scheduling purposes.
<siretart> Rinchen: you're welcome
<wgrant> Rinchen: np
<wgrant> Rinchen: Thanks for trying to improve this.
<siretart> Rinchen: if you have further questions or something, feel free to ask anytime! I do read backlogs :)
<Rinchen> wgrant, our (really) pleasure.  Part of what we were missing is "the why".  Why was this important?  If we don't understand the pain in the process it's hard for us to give it a good scheduling priority.
<Rinchen> So the info about really helped with that
<Rinchen> siretart, great! thanks.
<Rinchen> wgrant, when associated with all the other items on our list that is....
<Rinchen> we have a  huge list :-D
<wgrant> Of course.
<wgrant> Speaking of incomplete changelogs... do we have a changelog for what's new on edge/production yet?
<siretart> yes, the list alone for malone was impressive :)
<siretart> indeed, a list of changes between production and edge would be very handy
<Rinchen> unfortunately that's hard to do at the moment for a few reasons.  However, we've got some items on the priority list which will make this easier
<Rinchen> also, when LP goes open source, it becomes significantly less of an issue and I'll have other options available to do this
<wgrant> This is true, and not that far off.
<siretart> this is the 2nd time I hear about that plan. is there an official announcement for that that I missed?
<Rinchen> e.g. pqm commits could go to a public email list
<wgrant> I'll be interested to see how you make it work.
<Rinchen> wgrant, on the schedule to talk about later today I think :-)   (we're doing a LP team lead meeting in London this week)
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> LP in its entirety, or with Soyuz remove like the FAQ used to imply?
<Rinchen> it was very helpful to have a set of priorities from siretart for motu btw
<wgrant> +d
<wgrant> It was excellent to have priorities requested.
<Rinchen> LP entirely
<Rinchen> we just happen to be talking about soyuz at the moment
<cjwatson> argh. bzr upgrade sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/... fails halfway through and now I can't retry it because backup.bzr already exists.
<Peng_> Can you manually sftp in and do something?
<cjwatson> I can't ls backup.bzr so it's not clear to me that I'll be able to remove it
<cjwatson> trying rm -rf with lftp
<Rinchen> thumper, ^^
<thumper> cjwatson: did you move the backup.bzr dir back to .bzr?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> it's ~ubuntu-core-dev/pkgsel/ubuntu
<cjwatson> oh, err, shit, I shouldn't have attempted to remove backup.bzr should I ...
<LarstiQ> maybe not :)
<cjwatson> thumper: any chance you could move it back, and I'll push my branch again to fix up any damage?
<thumper> cjwatson: can you do the upgrade locally and repush?
<cjwatson> I upgraded it locally about six months ago
<thumper> hmm..
<cjwatson> I can certainly repush if the branch is now absent on Launchpad
<cjwatson> pushing doesn't upgrade the remote end
<thumper> beuno: how can we repush to overwrite the current?
<beuno> cjwatson, try push --overwrite
<beuno> although, if the .bzr dir is b0rked, that may not work
<beuno> let's see how smart we are...  :)
<thumper> beuno: can he delete the .bzr dir completely, and repush with --use-existing?
<beuno> thumper, yeap, that works too
<cjwatson> the whole lack-of-remote-upgrade thing is such a pain
<beuno> there's no working tree on LP, so that's fine
<beuno> cjwatson, it is
<wgrant> s/lack-of-remote-//, really.
<thumper> cjwatson: there is upgrade support over bzr+ssh
<thumper> cjwatson: in bzr.dev now I think
<cjwatson> thumper: is that new? there wasn't as of quite recently
<cjwatson> beuno: so rm -rf .bzr over lftp?
<thumper> cjwatson: yes it is new, but beuno just pointed out it doesn't do what I think it does
<beuno> cjwatson, yeap, and then use push --use-existing, as thumper said
<beuno> (that's actually faster than upgrading really)
<cjwatson> interesting
<cjwatson> No new revisions to push.
<beuno> ugly, but way faster, as you only transfer once, and save CPU
<thumper> ??
<LarstiQ> ?
<beuno> cjwatson, try --overwrite too
<wgrant> ¿
<LarstiQ> wgrant: :)
<LarstiQ> beuno: hmm, because remote upgrade needs to fetch and then push?
<beuno> LarstiQ, yeap, fetch, upgrade, and push
<cjwatson> beuno: same
<LarstiQ> beuno: and do an additional conversion, whilst you've already done that locally?
<Rinchen> Good recipe for my new book: "Creative ways to hack bzr and get away with it"
<beuno> so 2x network, and CPU
<LarstiQ> beuno: right, makes sense.
<beuno> cjwatson, nuke the branch in LP, re-push.  thumper, that should work, right?
<thumper> wait
 * beuno is thrown off by bzr claiming that no new revisions are there, when the .bzr has been nuked
<thumper> the .bzr directory is still there
<cjwatson> I guess rm -rf in lftp didn't actually work
 * thumper is looking on the actual codehost box
<thumper> cjwatson: repush
<thumper> cjwatson: with use-existing
<cjwatson> thumper: I have done. twice
<thumper> cjwatson: I've just moved the .bzr dir
<cjwatson> once without --overwrite, once with
<cjwatson> oh, ok
<beuno> thumper, we need a how-to-upgrade in Launchpad entry en the help.lp.net wiki
<thumper> beuno: we sure do
<beuno> and start nagging people to upgrade
<thumper> this sucks
<beuno> more and more knit <> packs problems
<cjwatson> can we not just upgrade everyone's branch on LP? :P
<wgrant> What? I'm sure thumper would love to be poked for every branch.
<thumper> we need to make an easy way to handle this from bzr
<beuno> ideally
<beuno> meanwhile...
<thumper> cjwatson: we can't guarantee their client version
<thumper> cjwatson: ideally we want everyone to upgrade to format 1.6
<thumper> cjwatson: but hardy still has bzr 1.3.1
<thumper> format 1.6 requires bzr 1.6
<wgrant> And Hardy will continue to have bzr 1.3.1 for 3 years.
<thumper> right
<beuno> wgrant, we don't have a new default format in 1.6
<beuno> it's experimental
<beuno> so it's still 0.92-compatible
<beuno> AFAIK
<cjwatson> *intrepid* still doesn't have bzr 1.6 :P
<thumper> wgrant: unless they add the bzr ppa :)
<wgrant> thumper's statement indicated a suspicion that it might change.
<thumper> cjwatson: bzr 1.6 was only just released
<cjwatson> indeed
<wgrant> thumper: But adding PPAs is mildly foolish.
<thumper> wgrant: I understand, I got bitten yesterday with a ppa
<wgrant> thumper: They're unsigned, so it's worse than that.
<Rinchen> bitten, chewed, and spit out in fact there thumper
<Rinchen> wgrant, not for long ;-)
<thumper> ideally I'd like to see bzr 1.6 backported to hardy...
<wgrant> Rinchen: Has a workable solution been devised?
<thumper> but it doesn't quite fit the LTS idea
 * thumper thinks
<beuno> they've already said "no 1.6 in Hardy. Just a cherrypick for a few annoyances"  :/
<wgrant> This is how sane distributions work, I'm afraid.
<Rinchen> wgrant, workable or not, we've made it a very high priority
<wgrant> Rinchen: Good to hear.
<wgrant> IIRC cjwatson wrote up a nice solution, but it does result in an awful lot of keys.
<Rinchen> wgrant, siretart - so, if things done change, MOTU's request for signed ppas, changelogs, and support for pkg sync reviews should be in by December
<Rinchen> s/done/don't
<wgrant> I'm glad that at least one of the horrible security holes has been fixed recently.
<cjwatson> wgrant: "the correct number of keys"
<wgrant> And another by the end of the year is good.
<wgrant> cjwatson: Doesn't stop it from being awfully large.
<cjwatson> the alternative is too bad :)
<wgrant> It is.
<cjwatson> thumper: so now the same thing is happening when pushing that branch from scratch
<cjwatson> thumper: it's hanging at "2.730  Using fetch logic to copy between KnitPackRepository('file:///home/cjwatson/src/ubuntu/pkgsel/pkgsel/.bzr/repository/')(<RepositoryFormatKnitPack1>) and KnitPackRepository('sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/pkgsel/ubuntu/.bzr/repository/')(<RepositoryFormatKnitPack1>)" in .bzr.log
<cjwatson> thumper: is it possible to find out what's going on at the server side?
<cjwatson> the client progress bar says "Copying signature texts"
<siretart> Rinchen: excellent!
<cjwatson> thumper: it timed out for the second time
<cjwatson> thumper: let me know if you want me to re-run it when you're around to investigate
<wgrant> gangotri seems to be failing at timezones again.
<wgrant> Date: Wed, 27 Aug 2008 13:49:24 -0000
<wgrant> That is a lie.
<wgrant> It actually means +1000
<wgrant> Er, +0100
<wgrant> (this results in emails appearing an hour in the future, which is suboptimal)
<devfil> hi to all
<devfil> Someone know why I get "Failed to upload" error on
<devfil> PPA?
<LarstiQ> devfil: it should give an explanation?
<cprov> devfil: the source is generating binaries with old versions.
<devfil> cprov: so I need to wait for the old binaries to be removed and then I should retry the build, right?
<cprov> devfil: not really, nothing will be done automatically in this context, you have to remove existing ones manually and then retry the build.
<devfil> cprov: how can I remove existing ones?
<cprov> devfil: use the delete-package form on your PPA
<cprov> devfil: what's the url of the failed-to-upload build ?
<devfil> cprov: https://edge.launchpad.net/~msn-pecan/+archive
<devfil> I've already requested the deletion for old packages
<cprov> devfil: right, from what i see in your archive the binaries for amd64/lpia are gone, which means the failed builds should work, retry one of them and we will see.
<cprov> devfil: it didn't work :(
<devfil_> cprov: failed to upload again
<devfil_> cprov: Version older than
<devfil_> that in the archive. 0.0.14+83-g03933cc-0msnpecan1 <= 0.0.14+g03933cc-0msnpecan1
<devfil_> so I need to wait for the binaries removal
<cprov> devfil_: the amd64 and lpia binaries are not there anymore, http://ppa.launchpad.net/msn-pecan/ubuntu/pool/main/m/msn-pecan/
<devfil_> cprov: msn-pecan_0.0.14+g03933cc-0msnpecan1 version yes
<cprov> devfil_: but "upstream+83" version is higher than that, no ?
<devfil_> cprov: it seems no
<devfil_> cprov: this is from the upload debug Version older than
<devfil_>  that in the archive. 0.0.14+83-g03933cc-0msnpecan1 <= 0.0.14+g03933cc-0msnpecan1
<cprov> devfil_: it was considered so for i386 binaries
<devfil_> cprov: there are no i386 binaries for 0.0.14+g03933cc-0msnpecan1 version
<cprov> devfil_: right, there we go ...
<cprov> devfil_: $ dpkg --compare-versions 0.0.14+83-g03933cc-0msnpecan1 lt 0.0.14+g03933cc-0msnpecan1; echo $?
<cprov> 0
<cprov> devfil_: 'g' > 8, I guess
<Mez> god damnit, that's annoying (mythbuntu new mailing list cascading up)
<devfil_> cprov: so what can I do?
<cprov> devfil_: the only solution I can see is to upload a new source with sane version (but that might be simplistic)
<devfil_> cprov: who can remove the older debs? I think this solution is better
<cprov> devfil_: you can do it ;)
<devfil_> cprov: I already asked with the form for the remotion, but who can really do it?
<devfil_> cprov: msn-pecan - 0.0.14+g03933cc-0msnpecan1  	  	 d.filoni   	15 hours ago  	Deleted  	Intrepid  	Net  	Built successfully
<jpds> Mez: See -motu.
<devfil_> status = deleted
<Mez> wasn't in there... what'd I miss jpds
<devfil_> cprov: uhm I rerequested the deletion and now they are gone
<jpds> Mez: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40923/
<cprov> devfil_: great.
<devfil_> cprov: another question: what about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/252689?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252689 in soyuz "Permit to upload a new package with the same name-version of another package already uploaded (PPA)" [Undecided,New]
<cprov> devfil_: I will follow up.
<Mez> jpds, ... most of that is unrelated?
<cjwatson> thumper: ok, that push worked once I fixed some networking issues ... whoops! sorry about that. I suspect it was a local problem after all. :-(
<thumper> cjwatson: I'm just looking at it
<thumper> cjwatson: but it looks like you fell foul of another lp-bzr bug
<cjwatson> thumper: seems that network-manager had left me with both a wired and a wireless interface up simultaneously, which really wasn't helping matters
<thumper> cjwatson: I should be able to work it out
<cjwatson> so I probably randomly wasn't getting acks back from LP
<thumper> haha
<cjwatson> the planet-ubuntu commit worked too, so sorry for the false alarm
<thumper> cjwatson: there is a problem
<thumper> cjwatson: but I'll look to fix it
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> thumper: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/pkgsel/ubuntu looks a bit upset
<thumper> cjwatson: yes, I've just moved it out of the way
<thumper> cjwatson: one minute ago
<thumper> cjwatson: to make the mirror work
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<thumper> cjwatson: should be ok, and on packs now
<cjwatson> gotcha, thanks
<laga> hey guys. is there any way to mail all members in a team (where i'm the owner)? i tried creating a mailing list, but it looks like team members are not subscribed automatically.
<andrea-bs> laga: unfortunately, currently the only way is to make the team a bug subscriber for a project, see bug 66105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66105 in launchpad "Team admin can't contact prospective member who hides e-mail addresses" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66105
<jpds> Hi, I just bzr upgraded: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk - now the page displays an error, does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Rinchen> jpds, interesting
<Rinchen> mwhudson has seen this error before.  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk
<jelmer> I've run into that one as well earlier
<Rinchen> jpds, I think mwhudson might have a fix to that...which is pending deployment
<jpds> Rinchen: Good to hear it is being worked on :)
<Rinchen> he should be around in 2-3 hours
<ryanakca> Is it possible to fetch a bug by email?
<Rinchen> ryanakca, https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<ryanakca> Rinchen: thanks
<kees> hehhttp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-6.0/revision?start_revid=2497.363.2&filter_file_id=sp1f-mysqltest.result-20041022024801-dfor5httbrm4yhbhqtfjzpkst5hoejym
<kees> er
<kees> hi!  I don't seem to be able to browse to this url (repeated attempts all show timeouts)  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-6.0/revision?start_revid=2497.363.2&filter_file_id=sp1f-mysqltest.result-20041022024801-dfor5httbrm4yhbhqtfjzpkst5hoejym
<j_> is this where i need to be for help on open office?
<mwhudson> jpds: yeah, should be getting that fixed soon
<Syntux> j_, no #Openoffice.org
<jpds> mwhudson: Thanks. :)
<mohbana> hi, i'm not trolling, but why does bzr always come last when compared to hg and git? http://pyside.blogspot.com/2008/08/quick-hgbzr-timings.html
<mohbana> is someone working on mercurial support?
<jml> Peng: tbh, I couldn't tell you: I'd need to ask mwhudson
<mwhudson> jml: what was that about?
<jml> mwhudson: bzr+http support.
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> i think our official position is still "um..."
<wgrant> Does anybody know why gangotri and potassium are sending mail with a BST timestamp, but with a timezone of -0000?
<mwhudson> (for mirroring, i take you mean, rather than serving over bzr+http)
<elmo> wgrant: because the app is UTC, the server BST?
<elmo> wgrant: is it causing a problem?
<wgrant> elmo: Other bugmail is coming with the proper timezone.
<wgrant> So LP knows about timezones.
<wgrant> It is causing a problem, because I'll get two emails telling me the same thing about a bug (but that's another bug) a few minutes apart, but they appear an hour apart.
<elmo> well, it's not a per-server thing in the sense that all the LP servers (for better or worse) are on BST
<wgrant> And one of them comes an hour in the future.
<elmo> wgrant: pastebin me headers?
<wgrant> I'll give you both, wait a sec.
<wgrant> (sorry, Internet connection being really really slow... almost there)
<wgrant> Ah, sorry, neither email has the timezone shown as +0100, but one of them is truly UTC.
<wgrant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41043/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41044/
<wgrant> I guess that the unmatched emails come from appservers, while the batched ones might not.
<wgrant> s/unmatched/unbatched/
<wgrant> elmo: ^^
<jpds> How long does LP take to update Bazaar branches? I pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk some time ago and the lastest change has not updated appeared: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41048/
<elmo> wgrant: hmm, i see what you mean, that's odd
<mwhudson> jpds: should be a couple of minutes at most
<mwhudson> jpds: ah, except that branch is screwed at the moment :/
<wgrant> elmo: That's what I thought.
<jpds> mwhudson: That explains it :-/
<mwhudson> jpds: your change should be present if you access the branch over bzr+ssh
<elmo> wgrant: maybe it's coming through the email interface and LP is just passing through the bogus date header
<mwhudson> jpds: it will be fixed really really soon!
<mwhudson> jpds: like in an hour
<jpds> mwhudson: I'll try again tomorrow morning, thanks.
<mwhudson> well, actually, if it's just _one_ branch you really care about i can fix it specially
<jpds> Yeah, it's just that one branch.
<wgrant> elmo: Possibly. I've had it happen in another case, but I don't remember who filed the bug.
<wgrant> Shall I file a bug now that I know it's not a server config issue?
<elmo> wgrant: sure if you like; I'll certainly stop being nosy about it ;-)
 * mwhudson hmms
<mwhudson> jpds: that branch is fixed now
<jpds> mwhudson: Thanks a lot.
<mwhudson> np
<wgrant> Bug #262040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262040 in malone "Bogus timestamps on some unbatched bugmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262040
<mohbana> did anyone get my messages?
#launchpad 2008-08-28
<Jazzva> Hello. asac told me that this should be the place to inform about problems with a build machine. It seems that yellow build machine is failing https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/yellow/+history
<mwhudson> Jazzva: i just saw that on an internal channel, so i think the problem is known
<Jazzva> mwhudson, ok.
<mwhudson> not my area at all when it comes to fixing, unfortunately
<cyberix> How do you state with Launchpad status that "this bug is not a bug in this product, but some problems in this product are caused by that bug in some other product for which the bug is also filed"
<spm> cyberix: my 2c: I guess it depends on your intent in reporting the bug. Are you alerting the 1st project in question that there is a problem? - in which case I'd use comments much as you've done in your question here. ???
<wgrant> Did somebody just redesign the person page again?
<wgrant> ...................
<wgrant> Why can I edit other people's locations and timezones?
<wgrant> I am now going to confuse the hell out of everybody and flip their timezones by 12 hours. Brb.
<wgrant> I shouldn't be able to view the page, let alone have permission over the Person to actually edit it.
<LaserJock> funky
 * LaserJock plops wgrant in NZ
<wgrant> I wouldn't have tried to do it, but the page suggests it's intended.
<wgrant> Ah, I see it's even linked from the person page.
<wgrant> Riiiiiiight.
<wgrant> I wonder what other attributes I can mangle.
<jml> did the font size just shrink?
<wgrant> It did.
<wgrant> I noticed that a couple of hours back.
<wgrant> Must have been the last rollout.
<wgrant> And it has done other very strange things.
 * jml sads
<RAOF_> It might take my internet that long to actually _load_ LP.
<mwhudson> you can change someone else's location until they set it themselves
<mwhudson> (this was not my idea fwiw)
<wgrant> I can edit LaserJock's timezone.
<wgrant> This disproves that theory.
<LaserJock> I haven't set my location via the map yet though
<wgrant> Why should I be able to edit a person just because they haven't edited themselves?
<LaserJock> freaky, when I click on the map it's centered on my town
<wantok> why do we need a map >.<
<LaserJock> I wonder if they know something ... :-)
<mwhudson> geoip!
<mwhudson> i think
<wgrant> I suppose that Google Maps is needed so that LP pages can take even longer to load.
<wgrant> Although they are tending towards infinity already.
<wantok> wgrant: that was sort of my vibe, yeah.
<wantok> wonder if the icons for 'most active in' are meant to be that far away o_0
<wgrant> I doubt it.
<LaserJock> what happened to "Most Active In"?
<wantok> the icons are about 20cm away from the text
<wgrant> Somebody removed the limitation on table width, I guess.
<wgrant> I was wondering what this new list of projects was, then I noticed the icons hiding at the edge.
<wantok> mwhudson: ah yes, geoip. i guess the maps only 2000km wrong for me ;)
<mwhudson> it probably puts me in auckland
<mwhudson> yeah, that's only about 500km out
<LaserJock> mine was within probably 10km
<wantok> wantok: my ISP is based 2000km away in WA, so in as much as they got their IP corrct, it was right. just not close to me.
<wantok> and having just used 'update' on my time, it hasnt stuck :O
<wgrant> wantok: Blurgh, do you have enough nicks?
<wantok> wgrant: only just
 * wgrant heads home, wondering what other horrors will have appeared by the time he gets there.
 * kgoetz gives wgrant a cloak of +4 optomism
<thekorn_live> hi, the font style and size of comments changed on edge,
<thekorn_live> is this change intended or just temporary rendering issues
<geser> is it normal that edge offers me to set the location for persons who didn't yet? (I didn't try out what happens after clicking on Update)
<wgrant> geser: I complained about this earlier.
<wgrant> It is apparently intentional.
<wgrant> It is particularly odd, as I can stuff up everybody's timestamps easily.
<wgrant> Well, anybody who doesn't realise that they need to set it themselves.
<geser> and the security warning about unauthenticated content is also bugging
<wgrant> And the Google resources polluting LP pages seems odd.
<wgrant> And it's slow.
<wgrant> And pops up NoScript warnings.
<elmo> wgrant: errm, do you have a time ref for that conversation?
<elmo> nm, found it
<elmo> wgrant: I don't see anyone specifically telling you it was intentional?
<elmo> (that you could edit other peoples)
<wgrant> 14:33:39 < mwhudson> you can change someone else's location until they set it themselves
<wgrant> 14:33:46 < mwhudson> (this was not my idea fwiw)
<wgrant> That indicates that it was somebody else's idea.
<wgrant> Which indicates that it is intentional.
<wgrant> elmo: ^^
<elmo> wgrant: that's a bit of a leap, IMO
<elmo> I'm filing a bug on it; it's obviously broken and/or wrong
<wgrant> I don't see how it could be accidental.
<intellectronica> elmo: afaik that's intentional. it's worth asking salgado-afk when he wakes up, though, he should know.
<wgrant> It is a nice misfeature.
<elmo> intellectronica: intentional or not, it's still broken and wrong
<intellectronica> i tend to agree. and filing a bug is a way of asking a question.
<thekorn> oha, Is it intentional that I'm allowed to change the location/timezone of every user?
<wgrant> thekorn: See the past couple of bouts of conversation.
<thekorn> wgrant: ok, thanks found it
<wgrant> And elmo's bug.
<thekorn> maybe someone with privileges should raise importance of this bug
<wgrant> elmo could have, I'm sure, but it would seem more appropriate to wait for a Foundations person to look at it.
<thekorn> wow this can also be changed with the API, it seems
<wgrant> thekorn: I couldn't do it earlier.
<wgrant> thekorn: latitude and longitude seem to be read-only.
<thekorn> wgrant: I think the values hve to be json encoded
<thekorn> let's try
 * geser wonders how long it takes till the first person is located in antarctica :)
<thekorn> ok, fortutatly launchpadlib is broken there, but it's working with raw POST request
<wgrant> Does it respect the permissons that the UI seems to enforce (ie. one can't write to the attributes if they've been set by the user)?
<thekorn> wgrant: I don't see this restrictions in the UI on edge,
<thekorn> I'm able to update the information even for people who already set their location
<thekorn> (did not try it, but the update button is accesible)
<wgrant> thekorn: What about on ~wgrant?
<wgrant> It is the latitude and longitude that seem to matter, not the timezone.
<thekorn> wgrant: ok, can't change via UI
<wgrant> That's what I thought.
<wgrant> Try to mutate it via API POST?
 * Hobbsee blinks
<thekorn> wgrant: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized, so seems to be 'ok'
<wgrant> Ah, good.
<wgrant> Not even a 403. I'm impressed.
 * wgrant blinks at Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> i'd not realised that the launchpad team *so* *very* bored
<Hobbsee> shrinking font size, spreading icons away from the text they belong to, so it covers the entire page width, and maps, which anyone can edit, and which directly slow launchpad down too?
<Hobbsee> was drinking banned, or something, and this was the result?
<mohbana> hi, i'm not trolling, but why does bzr always come last when compared to hg and git? http://pyside.blogspot.com/2008/08/quick-hgbzr-timings.html
<wgrant> mohbana: That would likely be a better question in #bzr.
<wgrant> But I might suggest that it is because it is slower.
<wgrant> (under those workloads, at least)
 * Hobbsee puts stevenk in ireland.
 * Hobbsee looks for someone else to place
<Hobbsee> seems that we can't edit those who have already been done
<Hobbsee> pity, as i tried to put dholbach into india.
 * Hobbsee notes this is also another ubuntu developer stopping contributing, directly due to launchpad.
<wgrant> Indeed. That I was disappointed to see.
<soren> Hobbsee: Huh?
<Hobbsee> soren: huh to which?
<soren> 11:46:07  * Hobbsee notes this is also another ubuntu developer stopping contributing, directly due to launchpad.
<soren> What does "this" refer to?
<Hobbsee> soren: you didn't see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-August/004606.html ?  You responded to the bug.
<soren> 11:46:07  * Hobbsee notes this is also another ubuntu developer stopping contributing, directly due to launchpad.
<Hobbsee> this == the new changes
<soren> Whoops.
<soren> Sorry about that last paste.
<soren> Hobbsee: Ok. You were just talking about the mapping thing, and I thouht that had scared someone off.
<Hobbsee> soren: no, although i doubt that'll give performance improvements, and i'd not like to think of the effects of that - although I expect it would only happen on the people page.
<Hobbsee> soren: i meant the changes globally, mentioned a few lines up
<Hobbsee> (to clarify :) )
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<mpt> hey hey
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Is the comment input expander link meant to now be green?
<mpt> yes
<wgrant> No other link is.
<wgrant> And visited links are also a strange colour.
<mpt> That's because Launchpad has few other links yet that do anything other than go to a new page
<mpt> but it will have more soon
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/~motu/+map seems to have an awful lot of useless information.
<wgrant> It gives me a list of people that it doesn't have the information for (how's that useful?), and gives a list of non-unique times.
<wgrant> That is rather odd.
<mpt> It gives me an error alert
<mpt> "Some parts of this page will be loaded over an insecure connection"
<andrea-bs> mpt: bug 262220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262220 in launchpad "Maps are sent via HTTP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262220
<andrea-bs> mpt: ah, you have already found it :)
<james_w> Hi, is it possible to delete a milestone, or at least move it to another series?
<wgrant> salgado: Why can't I add email addresses, GPG keys, IRC nicks, Jabber IDs to other people?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh, that sounds like a good colaboration feature - new ways to upload!
<thekorn> leonardr: hi, I've got a launchpadlib question: len(<collection>) is always maped to 'total_size' of this collection, right?
<leonardr> thekorn, yes
<thekorn> leonardr: ok, thanks, then len(launchpad.people) is broken, it returns 50
<thekorn> but I think it is more a bug in launchpad than in launchpadlib
<leonardr> thekorn: actually, we changed what launchpad.people does
<leonardr> i didn't think we'd changed it so much that len(launchpad.people) would be 50, but i know what happened
<leonardr> do you need to know the number of people or are you just testing things?
<leonardr> thekorn: basically, launchpad.people was very expensive (and calculating total_size was a big part of the expense) and we couldn't think of any use cases for it that didn't involve spamming
<leonardr> so we changed it to give the 50 people with the highest karma
<thekorn> leonardr: no, I just was confused, and tried to understand how I can get a total number of elements in general
<thekorn> but, I do not actually need it now
<leonardr> thekorn, cool
<leonardr> if someone actually needs that kind of thing we'll revisit it
<thekorn> thanks for your explanation, it makes sense
<dholbach> nevermind... just found out that the bug is already reported
<mohbana> when is launchpad going to be opensourced?
<mohbana> when is the next oscon to be precise?
<Hobbsee> based on when the 2008 and 2007 ones were, july.
 * Hobbsee stabs.
<Hobbsee>  (Error ID: OOPS-971ED119)
<emgent> hello.
<Hobbsee>  (Error ID: OOPS-971EC123)
<emgent> how we chan change images in maps profile ?
<Hobbsee> emgent: click on them.
<Hobbsee>  (Error ID: OOPS-971EA131)
<Hobbsee>  (Error ID: OOPS-971EC125)
 * Hobbsee sighs at launchpad.
<emgent> Hobbsee: if i click on them i cant change it :)
<Hobbsee>  (Error ID: OOPS-971EB144)
<emgent> Hobbsee: good debug work :)
<Hobbsee>  (Error ID: OOPS-971EB145)
<Hobbsee> emgent: probably because someone's already placed you.
<Hobbsee> so, how are we supposed to view what teams people are a aprt of now?
<StevenK> So, apparently, I live in Ireland.
 * Hobbsee grins evilly.
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> there's a "Set location and time zone
<Hobbsee> beneath the map, it appears.
<Hobbsee> maybe it only shows for people who's map you've set.
<Hobbsee> emgent: looks like you'll have to find whoever put you in the current location, and ask them to change it.
<andrea-bs> emgent: does https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editlocation work for you?
<andrea-bs> oops, I missed "edge": https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+editlocation
<emgent> andrea-bs: yeah
<emgent> https://edge.launchpad.net/~emgent/+editlocation work fine
<emgent> lp "stable" release dont have this plugin
<matsubara> Hobbsee: that's likely to be bug 261915. salgado is fixing it.
<ubottu> Bug 261915 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/261915 is private
<Hobbsee> matsubara: oh good.
<ScottK> Is that bug supposed to be private?
<geser> Hobbsee: how is the weather in antarctica? :)
<Hobbsee> geser: cold.  windy :)
<geser> Hobbsee: sounds like a good place to cool down when LP upsets you to much
<Hobbsee> geser: no - when that happens, i stop using it for a while, more or less, and hope it gtes saner.
<laga> has it worked so far?
<OgMaciel> hi there! could someone lend me a hand? I would like to proprose one of my blueprints/spec for the next UDS
<intellectronica> OgMaciel: sure, how can i help?
<OgMaciel> intellectronica: I don't see an option to add it to UDS
<intellectronica> OgMaciel: url?
<OgMaciel> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/translation-workflow-and-notification-system
<dholbach> it would be https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/translation-workflow-and-notification-system/+linksprint but the next UDS is probably not registered in LP yet?
<OgMaciel> hmmmm
<intellectronica> OgMaciel: doesn't look like the next UDS is registered in LP yet
<OgMaciel> there were only 2 items available
<intellectronica> OgMaciel: let me check
<OgMaciel> gotcha
<OgMaciel> thanks intellectronica and dholbach
<jordi_> hola hola hola!
<dholbach> hi jordi_
<jordi_> where's kiko?
<jordi_> woa commander holbach is here
<jordi_> should I be able to link a bug to a blueprint, or does this need special lp privs?
<jordi_> if I should, I don't think the ui is very discoverable
<jordi_> ah, found
<jordi_> you can from the blueprint -> bugreport, but not the other way
<intellectronica> OgMaciel: i hear that it will be registered sometime next week. i'll let you know when it happens
<OgMaciel> much appreciated intellectronica
<s-corp> hi guys, can I get some assisatance on the deletion of a project?
<intellectronica> s-corp: sure. just file a question with the request and it will be reviewed (and executed) by an LP admin as soon as possible
<s-corp> thanks, intellectronica :)
<vadi3> How can I make it so that Launchpad will send me an email whenever a new blueprint is registered? (same way it does with bugs)
<intellectronica> vadi3: you can't (yet)
<vadi3> Alright. Any possible eta?
<vadi3> Would "bzr launchpad-login larkin-dischai" be the proper syntax for this guy (https://launchpad.net/~larkin-dischai) to login?
<matsubara> vadi3: yes
<vadi3> matsubara: here's what he gets though: "$ bzr launchpad-login larkin-dischai
<vadi3> bzr: ERROR: [Errno 0] Error"
<vadi3> Ah yes
<vadi3> ssh troubles. got it
<matsubara> >> Launchpad weekly meeting in 6 min in #launchpad-meeting
<james_w> Hi, is it possible to delete a milestone, or at least move it to another series?
<matsubara> james_w: it's possible to mark it as inactive.
<james_w> matsubara: that would be good for a different one, but I made a mistake and I'd like to correct one
<matsubara> >> Come join us in the weekly Launchpad meeting: #launchpad-meeting
<james_w> how do I mark one inactive?
<james_w> ah, got it
<matsubara> james_w: change details in the milestone overview page
<gustavonarea> Hi. I'd like to know if I get a wiki for my project or a place to host static files. Is this possible?
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 04 Sep 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> gustavonarea: there are some good 3rd party places, I don't think Launchpad does webhosting presently
<gustavonarea> LaserJock: ok, thanks =)
<rexium> Hi, I just got an upload (after building sucessfully) failure on my ppa, and am an LP beta tester. Could someone have a look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17147264/w12OJDuwCmtjCUx3qo6X0MX2WcA.txt (the traceback) and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17147266/upload_703579_log.txt and tell me if it is worth filing a bug over?
<geser> rexium: libffado-doc is missing a Description in debian/rules
<rexium> whoops
<rexium> geser, odd that the amd64 binaries uploaded fine though
<geser> rexium: libffado-doc is an arch:all package which are only build on the i386 buildd
<rexium> ahh
<rexium> thanks
<rexium> fixing now
<fta> i have a package stuck at debian/rules clean on all builders: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=building
<geser> cprov: ^^^
<cprov> fta: let me check
<fta> cprov, just updated my chroot, i see it too now. dpkg-buildpackage───fakeroot───rules───xulrunner-1.9.1───run-mozilla.sh───xulrunner-bin.  There's a xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version call in my rules file. it used to work fine, now, it's blocking on something. this is bad.. something changed in the toolchain
<cprov> fta: ok, which means I can safely kill your builds, right ?
<fta> cprov, yes, please. i'm investigating locally.
<cprov> fta: okay, doing that.
<cprov> fta: in fact, you can do it in a better way. could you please delete the sources involved ?
<fta> cprov, ok, will do
<cprov> fta: all sorted.
<fta> cprov, found the root cause, it's an upstream change
<fta> cprov, "/usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version" is fine, but "fakeroot /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version" blocks forever
<cprov> fta: lovely :-/, at least, you can reproduce the problem locally.
<superm1> hi guys. what happened to launchpad fonts today?  everything is suddenly a lot harder to read
<superm1> (at least on edge - that's what i'm normally on)
<geser> superm1: edge got a new rollout, check the bugs
<superm1> ah that would probably explain it
<mizipzor> problems with the staging server?
<mizipzor> anyone awake? :p
<s-corp> in what time interval does staging.launchpad.net reset the changes?
<mizipzor> s-corp: you can connect to the staging server?
<s-corp> mizipzor, not right now, because I suppose it's being synced to the main site... just wondering when does it start and how long it takes to complete the operation
<s-corp> <s-corp> mizipzor, not right now, because I suppose it's being synced to the main site... just wondering when does it start and how long it takes to complete the operation
<mwhudson> s-corp, mizipzor: it's back
<mizipzor> s-corp: i see... so thats may be why i cant connect to it... to bad, i was really eager to try it out
<mizipzor> s-corp: oh! thx
<s-corp> :)
<NCommander> Is there some way to make Launchpad not mail back your OWN comments when you comment on a bug?
<mizipzor> NCommander: hehe, that sounds like a great feature
<NCommander> I already flooded ten peoples inboxs with the amount of bugs I'm resolving on backports
<NCommander> I would like to remove the filter rule that deletes my own emails
<NCommander> And is there some sorta delay going on with karma on edge? I'm not getting any for the bug work I'm doing
<jml> NCommander: karma is calculated daily iirc
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> so it just hasn't happened yet
<jml> NCommander: not sure about not getting your own bug mail.
<jml> NCommander: most likely.
<NCommander> I just feel its kinda redundant.
<NCommander> I know what I wrote already ;-)
<jml> it's kind of like honor in earlier versions of wow.
<jml> NCommander: I generally don't mind it too much, since I kind of like being able to search for stuff I said from my mail client.
<NCommander> I would still like an off switch for it
<jml> *nod*
 * soren very much likes that he gets his own comments back in an e-mail
<soren> I prefer to do all my bug work by e-mail, and having my own comments around for reference is just very convenient.
<jml> NCommander: a quick skim of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=email says that no similar bug has been filed.
<soren> It's certainly been discussed before. I'm surprised there's no bug about it.
 * NCommander files a bug
<jml> :)
<soren> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/548
<soren> ?
<soren> Very much related.
<jml> that's a small number
<soren> That's what she said :(
<jml> NCommander: don't file a bug.
<soren> bug 548
<NCommander> Too late
<NCommander> Damn it
<soren> bug 123456
 * NCommander marks it a dup
<jml> NCommander: that's ok, you'll get karma for marking it as a dupe :)
 * soren kicks ubottu
<jml> and email.
<NCommander> Bug #1
<NCommander> Seems ubottu is broken
<soren> :(
<jml> not broken, resting.
<jml> or maybe broken. so hard to tell with these contraptions.
<soren> "No, sweatheart, that cat on the side of the road isn't dead. It's just sleeping."
<soren> Heh..
<soren> "sweatheart"
<jml> :D
#launchpad 2008-08-29
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<wgrant> That sounded mildly evil.
<ara> morning all :-)
<ara> quick question: do you guys know if there is a way to change a project's name? how?
<thumper> ara: you need to ask an LP admin
<thumper> ara: the correct way is to ask a question on the launchpad project (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion)
<ara> thumper: thanks
<Ziroday> Hi, we are trying to register our loco on launchpad, however someone has taken the team address (ubuntu-sg) already
<Ziroday> however he does not seem to be actively using that account
<Ziroday> any ideas?
<intellectronica> Ziroday: you could contact them and ask
<Ziroday> intellectronica: there is no address left
<intellectronica> Ziroday: yeah, i can see. well, guess you'll have to use a different name, then
<Ziroday> intellectronica: bummer
<intellectronica> Ziroday: it's just a name. why do you feel so strongly about it?
<Ziroday> intellectronica: no, its for the loco every other loco follows the same format
<intellectronica> Ziroday: is it following some king of convention
<intellectronica> ah i see
<Ziroday> intellectronica: but nevermind, we shall be different :)
<intellectronica> :)
<intellectronica> Ziroday: anyway, the username can be changed, so if you do manage to make contact with sg later on you can still try to persuade him to give your team the name
<Ziroday> intellectronica: sweet
<Ziroday> intellectronica: thanks
<ara> another question, how can I set up a bzr branch hosted in LP to be open for any user to upload changes?
<wgrant> Does Ubuntu not have jurisdiction over ubuntu*, like on Freenode?
<wgrant> ara: You would have to create a team with an open membership policy, and tell people to join that team.
<ara> wgrant: thanks
<cyberix> Does Launchpad provide any way for estimating how many people are affected by a bug?
<cyberix> eg. I'd like to see a list of the most active/commented bugs in Ubuntu
<cyberix> can I get that somehow?
<wgrant> cyberix: You can order bug listings by number of comments or duplicates.
<gour> morning
<gour> heh, found the answer :-)
<wgrant> Hrmph. Staging is behind edge.
<wgrant> mpt: Why does the (accept/decline) button just show separate Accept and Decline buttons?
<wgrant> Why aren't those buttons just shown by default?
<mpt> wgrant, for bug report nominations?
<wgrant> mpt: That's correct, sorry.
<mpt> I don't really know.
<mpt> It's not as if the table would be too tall if they were shown by default.
<wgrant> It wouldn't be significantly taller if they were where the almost-link is now.
<mpt> Possibly it's because it was implemented using the same mechanism as the normal status changing, and it was easier not to special case it and say "this one should be expanded all the time".
<mpt> I'll report a bug if you won't. :-)
<wgrant> I will.
<techno_freak> hi, where can I find my LP OpenID Login? I can't find it in my LP profile
<wgrant> techno_freak: Only members of launchpad-beta-testers can see it, AFAIK.
<techno_freak> wgrant, ah ok, thanks
<dholbach> can somebody change the owner the owner of ~motu-release from ~jr to ~motu-council?
<Riddell> or tell us who can do it (besides launchpad admins) since the current owner can't
<wgrant> Riddell: You don't have a 'Change owner' action?
<wgrant> What happens if you go to +reassign?
<Riddell> wgrant: I do, but I don't have permission when I try and follow it
<Riddell> "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page."
<wgrant> Maybe you need to be a member of the team (which would be a bug).
<wgrant> But I can do it on a team of which I am an admin and owner.
<dholbach> Riddell: shall I make you an admin again? :)
<wgrant> You might be able to get a more useful error message if you try on dogfood.
<Riddell> dholbach: oh go on
<dholbach> Riddell: hum... reactivated you, but you're not an admin
<dholbach> I can't do that
<dholbach> did that help? :)
<wgrant> That's interesting.
<wgrant> One doesn't have launchpad.Owner unless one is an admin too, it appears.
<wgrant> Erm.
<wgrant> This is really really broken.
<Riddell> still don't have permission to change owner
 * wgrant files some bugs.
<wgrant> You'll need an admin.
<dholbach> Riddell: can you make yourself an admin?
<wgrant> Only the owner can add admins, but one doesn't get owner privileges unless one is a member.
<Riddell> yep done that
<Riddell> and now I can change owner, groovy
<dholbach> ROCK
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Hmm.
 * dholbach hugs Riddell and wgrant
<wgrant> Something is different on dogfood.
<wgrant> Oh.
<dholbach> Riddell: I'll deactivate motu-council and you, OK?
<dholbach> now that ownership is transferred
<Riddell> dholbach: ok
<Riddell> dholbach: and if you want to, add ubuntu-release
<gour> no luck with that svn repo. bzr-svn always crashes...
<gour> oops, wrong channel
<dholbach> thanks Riddell, thanks wgrant
<mpt> wgrant, you said "as of today's rollout"
<mpt> hasn't it always been like that?
<mpt> (about the approve/decline buttons)
<wgrant> mpt: It only started using JS in the past couple of days, AFAIK.
<wgrant> Previously it went to another page.
<wgrant> (see staging)
<mpt> I'm not powerful enough to approve or decline anything :-P
<wgrant> Ah, true.
<mpt> but testing it locally, I seem to remember it using JS a couple of months ago, at least
<wgrant> Well, on staging it is blue and a normal link.
<Ng> does anyone have any sneaky scripts or other tips for mass marking Fix Committed bugs as Fix Released? (this is in an upstream project, so not something that a debian/changelog will affect)
<wgrant> On edge, it is green and uses JS to display the two buttons underneath.
<wgrant> bzr log may be your friend.
<ignas> hi
<ignas> mwhudson: are you there? ;)
<thekorn_> Ng, maybe the first one on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Examples
<Ng> thekorn_: interesting, thanks
<thekorn_> Ng, I just added a new one, which might me more helpfull
<Ng> nice
<aantn> hello
<aantn> how can I set up a project milestone?
<wgrant> aantn: You need to create a milestone within a release series for your project.
<VladimirMelo> hello, anyone can tell me when intrepid translations are going to be available?
<VladimirMelo> on rosetta
<VladimirMelo> any rosetta developer or contributor?
<beuno> jtv, ^
<beuno> VladimirMelo, he's in a meeting, so it may take him a bit to answer
<VladimirMelo> beuno: ok, thanks
<aantn> wgrant: thanks
<ricardokirkner> hi. I am having some issues with bzr and launchpad. were I work they filter ssh, so my only choice is https. I could download my branch via https
<ricardokirkner> but can I push to it?
<ricardokirkner> i tried bzr+http and bzr+https, but no success so far
<andrea-bs> ricardokirkner: have you tried sftp?
<beuno> ricardokirkner, you can't push via http
<beuno> it's read only
<ricardokirkner> sftp... what would the format be?
<beuno> ricardokirkner, sftp://...
<andrea-bs> sftp://user@bazaar.launchpad.net/~person/project/branch
<ricardokirkner> thanks
<ricardokirkner> I'll try that now
<ricardokirkner> mhhh. no. it's also filtered
<ricardokirkner> so, there is no way to push unless you are using ssh/sftp, right?
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> because it uses ssh keys to authenticate
<ricardokirkner> grmphf
<rockstar> ricardokirkner, how do they filter ssh?
<rockstar> Or do they just block it?
<ricardokirkner> they block at firewall level
<VladimirMelo> jtv isn't around?
<Ursinha> andrea-bs, are you there by chance?
<andrea-bs> Ursinha: yep
<Ursinha> andrea-bs, i'll give the answer to your question today yet, i promise :)
<andrea-bs> Ursinha: thanks :)
<Ursinha> :)
<lamalex> Can I give someone else write access to my branch in LP or do I need to start a team
<lamalex> eh? anyone?
<thekorn> you have to start a team
<lamalex> bah ok
<andrea-bs> lamalex: you can also use the merge proposals; it's not the same as giving someone else the access, but you don't have to start a new team
<lamalex> yeah, I just made a branch for someone but I think that it was wasted effort
<lamalex> is that something that would be worth writing up a blueprint for?
<andrea-bs> I think it's better a bug report, even if I think that it'll be rejected, but I'm not the right person to ask to :)
<RainCT> Is it possible to filter https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me to only see bugs in Ubuntu?
<andrea-bs> RainCT: currently no, because you cannot select the project/package from the person search
<andrea-bs> RainCT: I think there's a bug about that
<RainCT> andrea-bs: ah, thanks
<andrea-bs> RainCT: bug 182066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182066 in malone "people / team advanced bug search has no way to filter on project or distribution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182066
<jkakar> Interesting, if you click on the django-support branch at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/storm/+activereviews you get to a page for which none of the [Details|Merging|Source Code] tabs are highlighted.
<timing> Hey
<timing> Someone asked me to open a new bug and tag this one with 'linux-2.6.27'
<timing> but i didn't know there was a tagging system?
<timing> and i can't find it
<timing> so i used the binary package hint: linux-image-2.6.27-1-generic
<timing> is that the way to go then?
<radix> timing: there's an "edit description / tags" link on bug pages
<radix> sorry, "Update description / tags"
<timing> oohw
<timing> so first post the bug, then edit the tags
<radix> yeah, you can't do it up front
<radix> just like most things in the bug report system (milestone, importance, etc)
<timing> yeah
<timing> but tags seem pretty important?
<Ju> hello !
<Ju> I have a question about https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/TracPlugin here is a good place ?
<jwendell> is there a way to know how many people are subscribed to a lp mailing list?
<jwendell> or yet: mass subscribe?
<emgent> barry: around ?
<barry> emgent:only kind of.  not feeling well today
<barry> emgent: what can i help you with?
<emgent> barry: no problem, we can talk later. :)
<barry> emgent: ok, cool :)  i won't be around on monday (us holiday), but ping me next week okay?
<emgent> sure np, thanks :)
<mdke> Rinchen: around?
<mdke> does anyone know if he is on holiday at the moment?
<beuno> mdke, he's probably asleep
<beuno> we've been on a sprint
<beuno> and he's on holiday next week
<mdke> beuno: aha, thanks
<mdke> I'll send him an email
<beuno> mdke, cool. If I see him in the morning, I'll tell him you're looking for him
<mdke> beuno: cheers :)
<beuno> mdke, :)
#launchpad 2008-08-30
<Ziroday> Hi, our loco is trying to register a branch to basically hold all of your documents
<Ziroday> however LP says that we need a project?
<wgrant> LP is correct.
<Ziroday> okay, what do we put the project under?
<wgrant> You mean what name?
<Ziroday> no the project, LP says teams can't have a junk branch
<wgrant> Right, you would create a project unless you already had one for this purpose.
<Ziroday> okay
<Ziroday> wgrant: thanks
<psycose> hi all
<psycose> I would like to know if adding this knid of line on a debian/rules could break th Launchpad PPA builder system, as it work on my system but something strange happen on the PPA build log ... : export LD_LIBRARY_PATH := debian/libgnatgpr0/usr/lib:$(LD_LIBRARY_PATH)
<psycose> any tips ? thanks
<gour> hi, i'm planning general gui application which will have several modules which might be released separately (like bindings for C-lib, several core-libs etc.). is there way to register those 'modules' as separate projects and make them kind of sub-projects of the main app? i see there is concept of 'project group', but i'm not sure if it's possible to promote existent project into 'project group? or to just stick everything under the
<gour> present LP project?
<andrea-bs> gour: you have to ask for the creation of a project group on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, then you'll be able to link your subprojects
<gour> andrea-bs: is it possible to 'upgrade' current project to eh project group (to avoid creating a new one)?
<andrea-bs> gour: unfortunately no: superprojects are created only from scratch
<gour> andrea-bs: hmm, ok.
 * gour submitted 'question'
<gour> i see several requests to 'upgrade' project to superproject..it would be nice addition in LP
<andrea-bs> gour: yes, I agree, it's not obvious that projects are created from scratch
<andrea-bs> OOPS-973DEMOC1 trying to view a pool on demo.launchpad.net
<andrea-bs> (a closed pool)
<NCommander> Does anyone know where I can download a buildd chroot to try and reproduce a build failure?
<NCommander> I know they're in librarian, but beyond that I haven't got a clue
<NCommander> ^ - cprov
<andrea-bs> NCommander: what about pbuilder?
<NCommander> Can't reproduce locally with sbuild or pbuilder
<NCommander> Its something in the buildd chroot thats causing it
<NCommander> Wee, fixed netatalk :-)
<NCommander> But the diff is UGLY
<NCommander> Broken clean rule -_-;
<NCommander> jdong, ping?
<NCommander> er
<Adri2000> why in the source package view, the uploader name is sometimes displayed, and sometimes not?
<Adri2000> btw, is it the person in the changelog? or the signer of the upload?
#launchpad 2008-08-31
<LaserJock> anybody know how to change branch details in the new LP?
<wgrant> LaserJock: Pencil next to the branch title?
<LaserJock> I don't see one
<wgrant> LaserJock: Hm, I can see one on my branches. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa/debcheck/ubuntuwire is one you should be able to see too.
<LaserJock> ok, right, I see it there
<LaserJock> then why can't I see it on a vcsimport I registered
<wgrant> Because you're aren't a member of ~vcs-imports
<LaserJock> well that's stupid
<wgrant> Quite possibly.
<LaserJock> I was gonna fix an import that's been down since 2007-10-07 but I guess not
<wgrant> How do you propose to fix it?
<LaserJock> the project moved to svn
<LaserJock> all I need to do is update the url and it should work
<wgrant> File an answer, I propose.
<LaserJock> wgrant: yeah, I suppose that'll have to do
<wgrant> Hm. That's a few buildds.
<psycose> I run a Launchpad PPA builder session using Ubuntu Intrepid, can i tell the system to create a symlink (sudo ln -s /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.3 /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.3.1) because the compiler tool chain crash without it ?
<psycose> or should i wait that ubuntu packager solve that problem ?
<persia> psycose: You should probably file a bug against gcc in Ubuntu describing the issue.  I suspect we'd have *many* more FTBFS reports if it affected every package.
<fta> too bad it's not possible to re-upload a deleted package with a different src tarball in ppa :(
<fta> as the tarball is gone from the pool, it should be possible..
<persia> fta: Yeah, but it violates the archive model.
<fta> it's a ppa
<persia> Once an orig.tar.gz has been published, it ought not be changed.  REVU makes a special exception to this because so many orig.tar.gz files there are initially broken, but even REVU probably oughtn't.
<persia> Yes, but it violates the very idea that an orig.tar.gz is actually the original tarball.
<persia> Where it isn't the original tarball, it ought have an appropriate indicator indicating modification, which indicator ought be bumped when it is changed.
<fta> most ppa are probably not better than REVU..
<fta> in my case, it was a buggy vcs tag but as i want this package to enter the repo, i don't want to publish a higher version in my ppa
<persia> Yeah, sadly most PPA probably aren't better.
<persia> And I understand your use case: it's an unforunate side effect when orig.tar.gz's don't match upstream.
<cprov> persia: agree
<cprov> fta: wouldn't it be clearer to add a patch (using dpatch) modifying the orig ?
<persia> cprov: Not in the case of a buggy tag.
<cprov> fta: just and idea, I don't know exactly if it would be legitimate.
<fta> cprov, not in this case, that would be a several megs patch
<persia> Essentially, sometimes there isn't an original tarball that upstream releases.  In these cases, we construct one with a get-orig-source rule.
<persia> If the wrong rev is pulled, the orig.tar.gz is mislabelled, so a packaging mistake ends up costing the appropriate version number.
<persia> This is especially annoying for VCS-centric upstrems that are good about tagging releases appropriately.
<cprov> yes, I see, very annoying from the maintenance PoV.
<persia> fta: Don't let a several meg patch frighten you: you don't want to adjust because it would be wrong, not because of the patch size.
<persia> cprov: Part of why some maintainers don't like VCS.  Mind you, when it works, it can vastly simplify the work, it just doesn't always work.
<persia> (especially when the maintainer makes a mistake)
<cprov> persia: right. Do you think a bug should be filled to discuss this issue ? Do you see anything we could do on the infrastructure side to make it work better ?
<fta> i created bug 263301 already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263301 in soyuz "Can't re-upload a package with a different src tarball after deletion in PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263301
<cprov> fta: thank you.
<persia> cprov: I would have said no :)  But it depends on the purpose of a PPA.
<persia> If a PPA is supposed to be a scratch space for people to fiddle and learn, then deletion ought actually delete.
<persia> While this might violate all sorts of conventions, and permit people to do things like upload lower versions, etc., it makes it a better scratch space.
<cprov> persia: it does delete, however the package version and the orig version|content remains blacklisted
<persia> If PPAs are supposed to be little release archives for stuff not in other distributions or with patches not in other distributions, then fixing the bug is a bad idea, as it fails to encourage adherence to the conventions.
<persia> cprov: The content is deleted.  The existence of the upload is not deleted.  My apologies for confusion.
<fta> cprov, i also opened bug 263296 just before.. a ui problem with delete
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263296 in soyuz "Can't easily delete packages when PPA contains more than 50 pkgs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263296
<persia> I already opened that bug, so that's a dup.  I'll see if I can find mine.
<persia> And you can delete the packages, it's just very awkward.
<fta> i looked but couldn't find it
<jpds> Does anyone know how I can use the "inTeam" method described in http://people.ubuntu.com/~flacoste/launchpad-api-doc.html ?
<cprov> fta: persia: nice, two new bugs on ppa, I will investigate solutions for them Monday. Thank you, guys.
<jpds> I do: me.inTeam("ubuntu-dev") and I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42171/
<fta> thank *you*
<persia> fta: I can't find it either.  Odd.  Thanks for filing then :)
<fta> persia, i usually search 1st :)
<persia> cprov: which is the intended model for the PPAs?  I'll comment on 263301 appropriately.
<persia> fta: Certainly :)  I was just *sure* I filed that bug, as it was causing me lots of issues in June.
<cprov> persia: well, the intended model is the current one, package and orig versions always grow coherently. However this model has issues. Better describe the broken workflows and decided to change the system to fit all of them.
<persia> cprov: At a much higher level, are PPAs scratch spots for people to play, or intended for release purposes for teams?
<cprov> persia: both.
<cprov> persia: since we assume they are compatible.
<persia> Ah.  That assumes that anyone uploading always does it right :)  With that assumption, we don't need PPAs, as we could just take it in Ubuntu.
<cprov> persia: the current situation suggests they are *not* (as I see it)
<persia> No.  I'll comment both ways to underscore this in the bug.  Thanks for describing the confusion.
<cprov> persia: ehe, thanks
<fta> funny, go to +delete-packages, enter something bogus in the search field but don't search, select a package to be deleted and click delete, you get the bogus search error.
<fta> is it the same form ?
<fta> my bogus search was to search for something in the version, not in the package name
<cprov> fta: they are part of the same form, indeed.
<fta> cprov, ok, so the question is, should search prevail over delete ?
<cprov> fta: IMHO, it does because of the way the page is implemented "search/select/act", but that can be changed.
<fta> cprov-lunch, it should look for field.actions.update vs field.actions.delete to do the right thing
<fta> need a another bug ?
<fta> -a
<cprov-lunch> fta: yes, file that too.
<fta> bug 263314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263314 in soyuz "delete vs search in +delete-packages (ppa)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263314
<persia> fta: Please update 263301 if my description of the general case in support of your need is insufficiently general to cover your specific situation.
<fta> persia, it's indeed what happened to me: i fixed it earlier today http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts/revision/171
<persia> fta: Great.  Let's see how it gets interpreted tomorrow.  I'm still not sure which is the right answer (for all the reasons I describe), but it's better that the implementation be based on an informed decision, rather than just what happens to be right for Ubuntu.
<fta> i would not say i'm new to packaging, but my get-orig-source rule is far from trivial and then probably not bugfree. Got the proof today with mercurial and firefox 3.1
<persia> fta: No, you're not new to packaging, and your get-orig-source rules tend to make people cry, but I think that a novice packager is more likely to end up in this situation than yourself, and would rather avoid the bug being rejected because you are special: better to have the decision be based on a general case.
<fta> persia, sure. that's why i didn't use mozilla anywhere in the bug, or my vcs specificities. btw, who's crying about my get-orig-source rules and about which package(s) ? i'd be interested to know the arguments.
<persia> fta: At least me for prism.  That was probably the least easy get-orig-source I ever reviewed.
<persia> Note that this isn't necessarily a bad thing: sometimes things must be done that way.
<persia> Also note that the final result produced correct data, so the fact that it was hard for me to understand isn't very important.
<fta> persia, ok. for prism, that's history now. my last version of debian/rules looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42200/ but that whole WEBAPPS thing will probably disappear too.
<persia> fta: You include /usr/shre/mozilla-devscripts/prism.mk and you still need 99 lines for a CDBS rules file?  I like CDBS with 1 line.
<persia> This isn't the forum really, but complication is relative :)
<fta> persia, 2 reasons, 1st: /usr/share vs /usr/lib (preferred upstream path) to please lintian, 2nd: as i said, WEBAPPS mess that will disappear. I tried to simply xulapp packaging as much as possible, see my (temptative of) tutorial here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/XulApps/Packaging but it's still not easy business. yet the rules files in there is small
<fta> indeed, not the right forum
<komputes> I always seem to run into an issue when I want to report a bug against 2 packages, can someone tell me how that's done again (without removing the first package or relating it to a URL to an upstream project)
<wgrant> komputes: You want to have the same bug against two packages?
<komputes> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> komputes: "Also affects distribution..."
<komputes> wgrant: great, thanks. I guess I always get confused since the field is filled with the previous package name, making it seem that I am replacing it with this new package, thanks for reminding me...
<wgrant> komputes: That's useful when you want to add a task against Debian, which uses the same package names.
<komputes> wgrant: gotcha, guess i'll have to learn to live with it.
#launchpad 2009-08-24
<blizzkid> Could someone guide me, or point me to a guide for this: I did dl gwibber using bzr, made a change and committed. Now I want to upload, and create a merge request
<thumper> blizzkid: ok, have you got your ssh key in LP?
<thumper> blizzkid: you need to push your change to LP
<thumper> blizzkid: have you done a bzr lp-login?
<thumper> blizzkid: so if your lp id is "blizzkid" you want to do something like "bzr push lp:~blizzkid/gwibber/fix-whatever"
<blizzkid> thumper: yes, and I know I need to push it, but I was wondering how to get ~blizzkid/gwibber/fix instead of ~blizzkid/+junk/gwibber/fix
<thumper> blizzkid: bzr push lp:~blizzkid/gwibber/fix-whatever
<blizzkid> let me test that :)
<blizzkid> thumper: thx that worked perfect
<thumper> blizzkid: then from the new branch code, propose for merging
<blizzkid> thumper: yeps, did that too
<blizzkid> now let's hope it gets accepted :)
<andrewkk> I have a newbie question about uploading to PPAs. My upload was just rejected because of a typo in the distroseries. I have now corrected the typo and rebuilt the package, but dput gives me "Already uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net" when I try to upload it. What do I have to do to retry the upload?
<thumper> blizzkid: there is most likely going to be some conversation about this
<blizzkid> thumper: yeah, although I did talk to Ryan already, just don't know if he'd like the script to be part of gwibber or not
<blizzkid> he liked the script as such
<blizzkid> does registering a branch/uploading code also effect karma?
<blizzkid> I know, I should read up on it
<blizzkid> hmmz https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma isn't really clear about branches and stuff
<blizzkid> jcastro: do you happen to be around?
<jpds> blizzkid: Branches do affect (increase) karma.
<blizzkid> jpds: nice, and how often is it calculated?
<wgrant> andresmujica: 'dput -f blah_source.changes'
<thumper> daily
<wgrant> Gah.
<wgrant> Tab fail.
<blizzkid> thumper: at a fixed time?
<thumper> there is a daily script that runs
<thumper> not sure when or how long it takes
<blizzkid> i see, so depending on when you do something, it can take anywhere between seconds and 23 hours to reflect changes in karma?
<thumper> yes
<blizzkid> cool
<blizzkid> would launchpad be an ok place to store eg .conkyrc?
<andresmujica> i need to update the tags in a bug report with launchpadlib but i'm unable to do it...  i'm not a python expert so probably the error is too simple, if i use     bug_task.bug.tags = tag_list where tag_list is updated, i've got a   "Resource is not bound to any representation, and no media " wadllib.application.NoBoundRepresentationError: Resource is not bound to any representation, and no media media type was specified.   any tips?
<wgrant> andresmujica: I forget how that works, but I remember it's a bit odd. Are you trying to pass in a single string with space-separated tags, or a list of single tag strings?
<andresmujica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258328/       ---> Taggedlist ['amd64', 'apport-kerneloops', 'resume', 'suspend', 'needs-upstream-testing']
<wgrant> andresmujica: Try giving it just a space-separated string of tags. That might work, but it also might fail just as badly...
<andresmujica> ok... i'll try that way.. thks :)
<wgrant> spm: Did you recently suspend ~josvazg, or did the spammer deactivate themselves? I see no question, so I'm wondering if they're being tricky.
<spm> wgrant: I suspended them, internal request
<wgrant> spm: Great.
<micahg> what's the protocol with spammers on LP?
<wgrant> micahg: Check that they're not dead already, and ask a Question.
<wgrant> If you're talking about ~josvazg, he's already suspended.
<jcastro> blizzkid: yeah, what's up
<micahg> yep, that's the one
<micahg> how do I tell if someone's dead?
<wgrant> micahg: Look at their page, and see if it says they don't use Launchpad.
<micahg> it doesn't say that for that user
<micahg> it says nothing
<blizzkid> jcastro: can I pm you?
<wgrant> micahg: Look at the title.
<wgrant> Odd that it doesn't say anything in the body, though.
<spm> I've always looked at their icon/picture. goes to a "zombie grey" - which seems appropriate; and their front page is "missing" displaying all their info. fwiw.
<jcastro> blizzkid: sure
<micahg> ah, thanks wgrant
<lamalex> Hi, I'm trying to register a project, and it's telling me that the url is taken, but launchpad.net/tictactoe is a 404
<lamalex> can anyone explain this?
<thumper> yes
<thumper> the project could exist but be inactive
<lamalex> ah, well that sucks
<thumper> deactivated due to license or someones "test" project
<lamalex> anyway to steal?
<lamalex> s/anyway/any way
<thumper> lamalex: ask a question on the launchpad project
<thumper> lamalex: and an admin may be able to help
<lamalex> is there an admin here?
<thumper> spm: ping
<lamalex> thumper: that's kind of why I came in here and asked ;)
<spm> ah. right. fixoring. one sec...
<thumper> lamalex: spm is an admin, and may be able to help
<spm> lamalex: all yours, go for it.
<lamalex> rad :)
<lamalex> thanks spm
<spm> anytime
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/252094/comments/367 spammer, could someone deal with please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252094 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "MASTER: Poor graphics performance on Intel" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<wgrant> popey: Note that the icon is grey; he was suspended 12ish hours ago.
<popey> neat
<popey> thanks
<markjones> hi, ianto sent me here as i am to take over the running of the Welsh Translation team, and to become the future admin, should a decision be made
<wgrant> danilos: ^^
<henninge> markjones: Are you talking about https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-cy
<henninge> ?
<markjones> henninge: i'll get you a link now...
<markjones> yes, that one
<markjones> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mark-welshdragon is my launchpad account
<henninge> markjones: then #ubuntu-translators might be the better place for this
<henninge> markjones: dpm is coordinating this stuff but he is not available this week AFAIK
<henninge> maco: https://edge.launchpad.net/~dpm
<henninge> markjones: ^
<henninge> maco: sorry
<markjones> ok, i'll kee my eyes out for him
<henninge> markjones: or just e-mail him and he'll get back to you.
<markjones> thanks henninge
<kamalnandan> I have a question about a statement on this page:
<kamalnandan> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<noodles775> kamalnandan: and what is your question? :)
<bigjools> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kamalnandan> noodles775, bigjools and ubottu...thanks for the overwhelming reponse..:-)
<kamalnandan> I have pasted the statement here
<kamalnandan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258558/
<kamalnandan> what if i am creating the package from scratch...
<bigjools> still no question :)
<kamalnandan> what should be the suffix in that case..
<bigjools> kamalnandan: if it's a new package, give it what version you like
<bigjools> but it's best to keep a ~ppaN suffix
<wgrant> (-0ubuntu1~ppa1 and -0ubuntu1~wgrant1 are what I've used)
<kamalnandan> ok..that means if my package is for e.g. helloworld-1.0 i should rename it to helloworld-1.0-0Ubuntu1~ppa1..
<kamalnandan> am i right?
<wgrant> kamalnandan: 'helloworld' version '1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1'
<sits> (whoever set the chanserv message to say where to go when reporting spam was a genius)
<hrickards> Is it suitable to create a launchpad project so I can use the VCS for a Debian and Ubuntu packaging project (lives - in Debian and sync for Ubuntu requested)?
<hrickards> Anyone?
<wgrant> hrickards: There are package branches now. You don't need to create a project.
<hrickards> wgrant:
<hrickards> wgrant: Okay. (Whoops forgot to say something a minute ago)
<wgrant> hrickards: Is the package in Ubuntu or Debian yet?
<hrickards> It's in Debian and a sync is requested for Ubuntu (see bug 417631)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417631 in ubuntu "Sync lives 1.0.0-4 from debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417631
<kamalnandan> had got disconnected again..
<kamalnandan> whats the meaning of this line..?
<kamalnandan> Replace P with the package name and V with the version number.  (in "dput my-ppa P_V_source.changes")..
<bigjools> it's telling you how to upload your source package
<bigjools> dput is the tool that does that, but it needs your .changes file
<kamalnandan> if my package is "helloworld_1.0-0Ubuntu1_i386.deb"..can i say that P is helloworld and V is 1.0-0Ubuntu1..?
<bigjools> yes
<kamalnandan> bigjools..thanks a lot..:-)
<bigjools> or just find your .changes file and use tab completion
<kamalnandan> dput uses some .dput.cf file...where should i place this file?
<bigjools> you don't need that, you can use ppa:<your lp ID>
<bigjools> as the upload target
<bigjools> as it says on your PPA page
<kamalnandan> so..why does this page asks me to go thru these steps to create a .dput.cf file and then use dput command..?
<kamalnandan> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<bigjools> kamalnandan: you can do that if you want, but dput recently got a shortcut to upload to PPAs so you don't have to do that
<kamalnandan> bigjools..ok..thanks for that...:-)..let me try to do so without dput.cf
<kamalnandan> seems i am disconnected again
<kamalnandan> I used this command.."dput helloworld helloworld_1.0-0Ubuntu1_i386.changes"
<kamalnandan> but I am getting this error
<kamalnandan> No host helloworld found in config
<kamalnandan> it seems i have to give the hostname in place of helloworld..
<kamalnandan> let me try with that..
<Laney> greetings
<Laney> Can someone have a look at hugs98 and see why I can't try a give-back under karmic, please?
<wgrant> Laney: The armel build?
<Laney> right
<Laney> it was attempted for Jaunty it seems
<wgrant> That is what we call a bug.
<wgrant> There is no karmic build.
<wgrant> cprov: ^^?
<cprov> Laney: what's exactly the problem you are pointing ? the armel builders seem to be working and the queue is being consumed.
<Laney> cprov: I can't give-back hugs98 on armel
<Laney> looks like there is no karmic build record
<cprov> Laney: right, the built was originally done on jaunty/armel -> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hugs98/98.200609.21-5/+build/778921
<Laney> yes
<Laney> should I be able to retry it on Karmic or not though?
<cprov> Laney: right now you can't but I wonder if it's something we should support.
<Laney> well my alternative is to do an upload which is a bit wasteful of buildd time
<wgrant> cprov: Er, shouldn't a build be created in the new series?
<wgrant> Does queue-builder do that?
<wgrant> s/Does/Doesn't/
<cprov> wgrant: it should have happened when we initialized karmic.
<cprov> wgrant: q-b is not running in production for a long time.
<wgrant> cprov: Ahh, I see.
<geser> wgrant: I asked a similar questions once too and IIRC no new build records are created for packages which FTBFS in the old series when a new series is opened
<geser> so no way to retry them besides a new upload
<geser> they are also missing on the FTBFS page as they have no build record
<geser> I planned to scan for packages without a build record in karmic but never came to do it
<wgrant> geser: It's a bug.
<kamalnandan> sorry...had got disconnected again..
<kamalnandan> i used this command:
<kamalnandan> dput launchpad.net/~kamal-nandan/helloworld/ubuntu/ helloworld_1.0-0Ubuntu1_i386.changes
<kamalnandan> but I am still getting this error:
<kamalnandan> No host launchpad.net/~kamal-nandan/helloworld/ubuntu/ found in config
<kamalnandan> whats the meaning of config here?
<wgrant> kamalnandan: dput ppa:yourusername helloworld_1.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<wgrant> kamalnandan: You need to have the middle argument like that, and you cannot upload an _i386.changes.
<wgrant> It must be a _source.changes.
<geser> wgrant: it sounded to work as intended when I asked about it (it will probably also FTBFS in the new series when it FTBFS in the old series)
<kamalnandan> wgrant: so i need to just rename the changes file or i need to make some other modifications too..?
<wgrant> kamalnandan: Build with 'debuild -S -sa', as the page you linked to earlier says.
<wgrant> geser: It didn't work like this until fairly recently.
<kamalnandan> wgrant: while building with 'debuild -S -sa', i get this error..
<kamalnandan> gpg: skipped "Kamal <kamal.nandan@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<kamalnandan> gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<wgrant> kamalnandan: debuild -S -sa -kDEADBEEF
<wgrant> Where DEADBEEF is your GPG key ID.
<kamalnandan> ok..thanks..i will try with that..
<kamalnandan> even though i try supplying the key it keeps on giving the same kind of error..
<kamalnandan> signfile helloworld_1.0-0Ubuntu1.dsc 4E3CA752
<kamalnandan> gpg: skipped "4E3CA752": secret key not available
<Laney> cprov: Shall I file a bug? Can you manually create a build record for me for this case?
<wgrant> kamalnandan: Is that your key ID?
<kamalnandan> yes..it is...i have to give the OpenPGP key..right..?
<wgrant> kamalnandan: Yes.
<kamalnandan> is it necessary that this key should have been created on the same machine..?
<wgrant> kamalnandan: It needs to be present on that machine.
<soren> Hm... Did I break this? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~soren/ec2-init/0.5
<kamalnandan> and moreover..is it necessary that this key/corresponding fingerprint should have been registered with launchpad too(just at the time of building)..
<wgrant> kamalnandan: It needs to be registered on Launchpad for things to work later, but not at this stage.
<cprov> Laney: queue-builder is running, but it seems that we have an unrelated problem
<cprov> Laney: bug #418099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418099 in soyuz "buildd-queue-builder creates unrequested builds for rebuild-archives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418099
<kamalnandan> infact..ydya i was working at my home and created another key and registered that key/fingerprint with ubuntu..
<Laney> oh, fun
<wgrant> Damn.
<kamalnandan> but right now..i am at my workplace..and am trying to use the key that i created on some other machine..(but this key/fingerprint is not registered with ubuntu)..
<kamalnandan> but then..there should be no package build errors..isnt it?
<wgrant> kamalnandan: You need to have the secret key on the machine on which you are building the package.
<kamalnandan> yes..on this machine i have different set of keys..which I am using..
<wgrant> Then specify that key ID.
<kamalnandan> yes..i did so..let me try it again...
<kamalnandan> but this key/fingerprint isnt registered with Ubuntu..does that matter while building the package?
<kamalnandan> BTW..secret key is the Key ID or something else?
<kamalnandan> infact..i am new to all these..thats why so many questions..
<soren> Is this likely to fix itself or is it knackered? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~soren/ec2-init/0.5
 * soren suspects he was to eager with his "bzr upgrade" spree
<geser> wgrant: found my question in this channel about the missing build records for packages copied from jaunty to karmic: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/06/18/%23launchpad.html @ 16:40
<soren> Oh. "bzr push" fixed it. *blush*
<smoser> is there any way to see an "activity log" for a user ? kind of like a bug's activity log, but for a user.
<beuno> smoser, the closest thing is their karma activity
<smoser> beuno, thanks... i was looking for something that i could see "what did I do last week" and something like "Bug Marked as Fixed" is'nt much useful without the number :)
<beuno> smoser, I agree
<beuno> want to file a bug requesting the functionality?  :)
<soren> smoser: Most of the stuff you can do on Launchpad causes an e-mail to be sent to yourself. Until Launchpad offers this functionality, you can keep them around and use them for refernce. That's what I do.
<smoser> soren, yah... thats pretty good.
 * mpt hugs sinzui for fixing bug 372925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372925 in launchpad-foundations "Change all pillar/person links to go to the overview page on http://launchpad not subdomain.launchpad" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372925
 * beuno piles up on the sinzui-mpt hug
<sinzui> I fixed several thing by accident in that branch
<MTeck> "I was like woah"
<MTeck> I just saw some snazzy new parts to the UI - very appealing
<MTeck> So are all of the tabs going to be going away?
<fabrice_sp> Hi. The creator of a project in launchpad seems to be MIA (no answer to several mails), so: how is it possible to change the owner of the project to someone else? It's dvdstlyer (https://launchpad.net/dvdstyler)
<reacocard> Hi, I'm a developer on exaile, and we are concerned about the backlog in our translations import queue. we enabled automatic import of po and pot files from bzr, and the .po files are apparently stuck in the queue, some for 4 days! how can i resolve this?
<reacocard> the relevant queue: https://translations.launchpad.net/exaile/+imports
<gary_poster> fabrice_sp: I suggest you ask your question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<gary_poster> danilos: can you help reacocard ?
<gary_poster> or should I ask him to put a question in as well?
<fabrice_sp> gary_poster, will do. Thanks
<gary_poster> np
<reacocard> gary_poster: sooner rather than later, we wanted to release today if at all possible and i'd hate translations to be behind
<gary_poster> reacocard: ack.
<reacocard> jah
<danilos> reacocard: you are using unsupported path layouts
<reacocard> danilos: i see
<gary_poster> (thanks danilos!)
<reacocard> so they need to be collapsed into the po dir as exaile-en.po or something?
<danilos> reacocard: yeah, they need to follow the standard gettext layout: they need to be in the same directory as the template, and need to be named by the language code, so po/de.po, po/fr.po etc
<reacocard> kk
<reacocard> thats easy to fix
<danilos> reacocard: btw, why did you use the layout you did? I've seen it many web PHP projects use it, but never for GUI applications
<danilos> reacocard (I am trying to figure out if it's worth supporting and how important is it :)
<reacocard> danilos: i dont recall, actually. its been like this for a while
<danilos> reacocard: oh, ok
<danilos> reacocard: note that the existing files in the queue will stay there unless they are marked as deleted; also, import should never take more than a few hours (especially from a bzr branch), so feel free to hunt us down or file a question on answers.launchpad.net/rosetta if you need help
<reacocard> danilos: alright, i'll let you know if i have further problems
<danilos> cool, thanks
<ogra> cprov, poings
<cprov> ogra: hi
<ogra> hey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-fsl-imx51/2.6.31-100.4 is an armel package that has a few Arch: all binaries it builds
<ogra> strangely it seems there was never any attempt to build anything on i386
<ogra> do you have any idea what that could be ?
<ogra> i did a local buiuld of the package to confirm its not a packaging issue, it spits out the _all.deb package files just fine
<ogra> (note that in later versions of the package the Arch: all binaries were dropped as a workaround since we need the armel binaires)
<ogra> (dependencies were screwed due to the "all" packages missing)
<cprov> ogra: checking
<ogra> thanks a lot
<cprov> ogra: I think you need 'all i386 armel'
<cprov> ogra: I'm trying to find a reference, though. It's looks like a broken implementation in soyuz.
<ogra> cprov, wow, cool, i thought i was hallucinating or something :)
<cprov> ogra: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture, apparently the soyuz implementation is correct, 'all' gets included if there is at least one arch-indep binary to be built. The problem here is that we only special-case 'Architecture: all' (appending i386) ... 'all armel' doesn't fit in the special case rule :-/
<ogra> cprov, http://paste.ubuntu.com/258590/ here is an example debian/control
<ogra> (other package, asme issue)
<ogra> all the binaries mentioned there with "Architecture: all" are actually arch-indep
<ogra> debian/ruless calls that snippet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258619/
<ogra> building the package locally on an armel machine gets me:
<ogra> ogra@dove:~/linux-mvl-dove-2.6.31$ ls ../*.deb
<ogra> ../linux-headers-2.6.31-200_2.6.31-200.4_all.deb         ../linux-image-2.6.31-0-dove_2.6.31-0.1_armel.deb      ../linux-mvl-dove-doc_2.6.31-200.4_all.deb
<ogra> ../linux-headers-2.6.31-200-dove_2.6.31-200.4_armel.deb  ../linux-image-2.6.31-200-dove_2.6.31-200.4_armel.deb  ../linux-mvl-dove-source-2.6.31_2.6.31-200.4_all.deb
<ogra> but on the builders there is no attempt to build the indep ones
<cprov> ogra: okay, but on soyuz, arch-indep will only be built on i386. I think it's fair to assume that we are not using the correct rule for implicitly including 'i386'
<ogra> hmm
<lamalex> how long does it usually take for packages to show up in a ppa on the web ui
<lamalex> and is lp able to pull from a bzr branch with a debian/ dir and build a package in a ppa??
<beuno> lamalex, it's not able to pull from bzr branches just yet
<beuno> it usually takes about 20 min IIRC
<lamalex> ah ok, thanks :)
<ianto> Hello are there any launchpad admins available to assist me?
<bigjools> beuno, lamalex: it takes up to 5 minutes these days
<micahg> ianto: post your request, if someone can help you they will, otherwise, post a question to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lamalex> bigjools: it's been well over 5 minuts and still nothing
<lamalex> in fact it's been about 30 mins
<bigjools> lamalex: did you get any email?
<lamalex> ah, rejected
<bigjools> ;)
<lamalex> let's try this again
<lamalex> there we go, thanks guys
<bdrung_> my backports ppa is nearly full ( https://launchpad.net/~bdrung/+archive/backports )
<bdrung_> am i right here for asking for an quota increasement?
<geser> better file a question
<bdrung_> ok
<reacocard> danilos: well, lp is grabbing the files now, but it exported them with different filenames which makes merging them annoying
<bdrung_> geser: how many space does the build system have? does the disc quota also apply to the build system?
<geser> your disc quota doesn't apply to the build, only your source packages and all build debs
<bdrung_> good to hear
<bdrung_> some packages get really huge on building
<lamalex> is it possible to push a package to a ppa and build multiple series at once?
<beuno> lamalex, no
<beuno> you can copy them between series, if you know what you're doing
<lamalex> beuno: so the other way is just to push a package for each series?
<beuno> lamalex, yes, that's what most people do
<lamalex> beuno: thanks
<lamalex> beuno: how do i push a package of the same version with a different series? it gets rejected
<beuno> lamalex, change the series in the changelog
<lamalex> beuno: that's what i did
<beuno> lamalex, with what message?
<lamalex> ah i see
<lamalex> beuno: thanks a lot, think i got it now
<beuno> lamalex, anything to keep gnome-do rockin
<lamalex> actually this is not gnome-do related
<lamalex> but im glad im known :P
<lamalex> i did a weekend hack tictactoe game using telepathy tubes to make it two player
<lamalex> packaging up that
<beuno> lamalex, I will support you on peripheral tasks as well. Keeping developers happy is important  ;)
<thekorn> wow, awesome news, did not know that there is a non-edge/staging API
<thekorn> how the hell could I miss the announcement ;)
<geser> thekorn: where did you read that?
<jml> good morning Launchpad
<MTeck> jml: g'morning
<james_w> thekorn: thanks, you filed my bug for me :-)
<james_w> morning jml
<james_w> good vacation?
<jml> james_w, yeah
<james_w> excellent
<mathbr> Hi, has anyone ever encountered this one: http://pastebin.com/m23f28c83
<mathbr> I’m only invoking "status" or "diff"
<mathbr> Ah, sorry, wrong channel.
 * maxb grimaces at the state of the PPA build queue
<wgrant> maxb: Be glad it's not 3/3/3.
<lfaraone> Is it possible to subscribe to all q/a for a project?
<lfaraone> (answers.lp.net that is)
<wgrant> lfaraone: See 'Set answer contact' in the menu on answers.launchpad.net/someproject
<wgrant> That is an awful name for the item.
<lfaraone> wgrant: Okay, is it possible to subscribe to all answers for a project if I'm Joe Blogs with no special relation to the project?
<wgrant> lfaraone: Yes.
<lfaraone> wgrant: like how we have https://bugs.launchpad.net/soas/+subscribe
<wgrant> The same thing.
<wgrant> That's why it's an awful name.
<lfaraone> wgrant: *really*? wow.
<maxb> oh, and what else is awful? It lets me subscribe my disabled teams
<wgrant> The whole subscriptions thing needs to be redone and unified at some point, to all be based on structural subscriptions with a nice single UI.
<wgrant> At the moment it's inconsistent, inflexible, and generally sucks.
<lfaraone> wgrant: would it be possible to rename that to "subscribe to answers" for the next release were I to file a bug?
<lfaraone> (or whatever it should be called)
<wgrant> lfaraone: Somebody is clearly working on those pages at the moment, as some of them are 3.0-ified.
<wgrant> So maybe they can fix that at the same time.
<lfaraone> wgrant: cool, thanks.
<wgrant> rockstar: Are you still doing Answers views?
<rockstar> wgrant, yes.  What's up?
<wgrant> rockstar: See above.
<rockstar> wgrant, I'm well aware of this situation.  Unfortunately, Answers really doesn't get much attention.
<rockstar> wgrant, I might be get bored one weekend and fix it.
<wgrant> rockstar: A bit further up, I think.
<wgrant> rockstar: I was thinking you would probably be fixing the "Set answer contact" name.
<wgrant> Not the subscription stuff...
<rockstar> wgrant, well, I'm not really supposed to be "fixing anything" but sinzui and I talked about that.
<wgrant> rockstar: Ah, I see.
<thekorn> geser, got it from this mail to the launchpad-users ML https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg05291.html
<rockstar> wgrant, I'd REALLY like to make answers a lot better, and now that I'm comfortable with what everything is, I might get around to it some weekend.  Please file a bug.
<wgrant> thekorn, geser: It was only enabled in 2.2.7, and there was never an announcement.
<wgrant> rockstar: A bug for a three word change that is probably irrelevant after your Answers index redesign?
<rockstar> wgrant, like I said, I'm not really re-designing, just porting.
<wgrant> rockstar: OK.
<rockstar> wgrant, basically, Answers was still using 1.0 UI, so, well, it's been neglected for a while.  :/
<sinzui> With the exception of one security fix, I believe every Answers change landed between 2007-10 and 2009-07 was made by me after hours.
<sinzui> beuno: put in a lot of after hours to fix some blueprint UI issues.
#launchpad 2009-08-25
<maxb> Something weird seems to have happened to update-manager in karmic
<maxb> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/1:0.124.8
<maxb> The i386 build hasn't published
<maxb> cprov: ^ Don't suppose you're around?
<cprov> maxb: I am
<wgrant> It doesn't look like it should have landed in NEW, although the queue page erroneously indicates that most of the binaries are NEW.
<wgrant> It did for the previous upload as well.
<maxb> Is something interestingly broken? :-)
<cprov> the NEW binaries look weird -> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue?queue_state=2&queue_text=update
<wgrant> cprov: Yes, but they do in the previous i386 binary upload too.
<maxb> that sort of matches with the fact that aptitude is calling update-manager "Obsolete or locally created" here - so I guess their previous publishing has evaporated somehow
<wgrant> Um.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> Those binaries are superseded.
<wgrant> Oh.
<lifeless> \o/ epochs
<wgrant> I think that's fine, actually.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Crap.
<wgrant> It's that bug again.
<wgrant> cprov: Look how many BPPHs there are...
<wgrant> There's a problem in the custom upload.
<cprov> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/i386/update-manager-core/
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> Next question... what is wrong with the dist-upgrader upload?
<cprov> wgrant: it was already published on disk, during the p-a failures this morning
<wgrant> cprov: Ah, so p-a was dying for reasons other than this upload?
<cprov> I will wait the current publisher to finish and remove it from the archive.
<cprov> wgrant: not really, p-a failed due to a open-fd leak.
<lifeless> BjornT: around?
 * lifeless is wondering whether we could delete bug status 'New'
<lifeless> it seems unnecessary now
<wgrant> cprov: Duh. Of course, I should have remembered that.
<wgrant> lifeless: What do new bugs start as?
<wgrant> (killing "Confirmed", sure. "New"? Not so much.)
<lifeless> wgrant: they should start Incomplete ;)
<lifeless> incomplete + last comment is not a triager-or-developer == triager-or-developer needs to look at it
<wgrant> Mmm. Maybe.
<cprov> wgrant: fixed, 0.128.4 published, the i386 bin will show up in the next pub cycle
<lifeless> what workflow sets bugs *to* New
<lifeless> and what workflow takes bugs out of New
<lifeless> now, consider the workflow that takes bugs out of Incomplete.
<lifeless> I assert that the last two are the same
<lifeless> and the first is the empty set
<wgrant> lifeless: The first set is not empty.
<lifeless> The answer, AFAICT, is that lp doesn't use roleof(last-toucher) at the moment
<wgrant> It is useful if the information has been provided, but it is unclear whether the bug should be Won't Fix or Triaged.
<lifeless> wgrant: its used to reopen bugs in ubuntu (which the submitter just commenting and the bug auto-going-to-incomplete would be sufficient)
<wgrant> If I fling the bug back to New, it's clear that it needs looking at.
<lifeless> wgrant: by whom - you aren't routing it usefully.
<wgrant> If I just comment on the Incomplete bug, it will disappear from the radar.
<wgrant> Perhaps.
<lifeless> if you can't make the asssesment and it needs a dev to do it, Triaged would be the right state.
<lifeless> for Ubuntu at least, cause Ubuntu documents that value as 'ready for a dev to look at'
<juju2143> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. <== ...
<wgrant> juju2143: Which URL gave you that?
<juju2143> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-bots/ubotufr/files
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Since it's bazaar.launchpad.net, just try again a couple of times. It will probably work.
<juju2143> its dont work since someminutes, so...
<juju2143> it's work now
<daishadar> i've deleted a package from my ppa, and although i don't see it in my package listing anymore, it appears that files are still there (had an upload rejected recently because of it).  how long does it take for the files to disappear?
<wgrant> daishadar: You cannot upload the same version again.
<wgrant> daishadar: You must change the version number.
<maxb> Does LP let me ask to receive copies of mails I send to a mailing list, like other mailman installations do?
<wgrant> maxb: No -- you always get copies.
<maxb> oh, so I do, they just took a loooooong time to appear
<wgrant> (unless you use GMail, but, well, that's GMail)
<maxb> and one of them still hasn't
<wgrant> maxb: On one of my recent emails, there was 4 minutes of lag between the two forster hops, and 16 minutes inside forster before the first hop out of it.
<wgrant> I presume one of those was waiting for moderation.
<maxb> I'm talking days :-/
<maxb> despite that fact it shows in mhonarc
<wgrant> Huh.
<wgrant> Nothing crazy like GMail in the equation?
<wgrant> What does the trace say?
<maxb> trace?
<wgrant> maxb: The Received headers.
<maxb> uh... well I haven't received it so it would be challenging to inspect the headers :-)
<maxb> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg00561.html <-- I never got a copy of this
<wgrant> maxb: You have at least one, though.
<wgrant> Or were the others not delayed?
 * wgrant twitches at the age of the user-agent...
<maxb> apologies, looks like my email provider being pathetic and sitting on the mail for 3 days
<daishadar> wgrant: really? even after i completely delete the package?
<maxb> haha, that's spectacular. I sent it from Thunderbird in Karmic
<daishadar> so i can never perform a rebuild?
<wgrant> daishadar: It's clearly not the same version of the package, so why would it have the same version number?
<daishadar> no, see, the package version changed, but the upstream source did not
<daishadar> that's what's getting rejected
<daishadar> the pristine source
<wgrant> daishadar: Oh. Then the source is obviously not pristine.
<wgrant> if it changes, you have violated the definition of the file.
<daishadar> it changed because the gzip header changed
<wgrant> why did it change?
<daishadar> i redownloaded it
<daishadar> because i accidentally deleted it
<wgrant> Downloading it again will not change a single bit in the file, unless upstream uploaded a new tarball.
<daishadar> but more fundamentally, i'm confused why files don't disappaer when i delete them
<wgrant> daishadar: They do disappear.
<wgrant> But you can't upload one with the same name.
<daishadar> really? why is this file still here: https://launchpad.net/~nikil.mehta/+archive/emulators/+files/bsnes_0.049.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> Because that confuses clients, confuses index generators, makes no sense, and probably other things.
<daishadar> it's not listed on my ppa anywhere
<wgrant> daishadar: Because you requested that file.
<wgrant> It is listed, if you look at superseded packages.
<daishadar> ohhh
<daishadar> how do i do that?
<wgrant> On the PPA page, change the Published selector to Superseded or Any Status.
<maxb> daishadar: Fundamentally, no versioned filename may ever be reused with different content, within an archive.
<daishadar> it says there are 0 superseded packages
<wgrant> daishadar: It shows me one...
<daishadar> i think the gzip header changed somewhere in the packaged process after i downloaded it (via uscan or uupdate or something)
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/~nikil.mehta/+archive/emulators/?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=any
<wgrant> daishadar: Why was it being recompressed? Does upstream not provide a .tar.gz?
<daishadar> it's a tar.bz2
<wgrant> Anyway, the easy fix is to just grab the .orig.tar.gz from Launchpad and use that instead.
<daishadar> uscan doesn't like that apparently
<daishadar> or maybe launchpad needs a gz, i dunno
<daishadar> i see
<wgrant> Right, .tar.bz2 is not a widely supported original tarball format for Debian source packages just yet.
<daishadar> sorry i was looking the 0 next to superseded in teh build status
<daishadar> i see now
<daishadar> i think i get it
<daishadar> thanks a lot for your help!
<wgrant> np
<jml> g'night all
<maxb> Could someone kick gold? It appears to be sitting permanently idle
 * wgrant wonders if the term 'Enablement' was chosen to be deliberately ironic.
<wgrant> maxb: Why is your mail client still spoofing an ancient Windows XP Thunderbird?
<maxb> An excellent and somewhat amusing question
<maxb> user_pref("general.useragent.override", "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20050923 Thunderbird/1.0.7");
<wgrant> I see.
<maxb> no idea whatsoever where that came from
<wgrant> I was a bit surprised when I first saw "Windows NT 5.1", but I thought I'd let that slide. Then I saw the rest.
<maxb> I wonder if that's possibly the first ever version of Thunderbird I used, and it somehow stuck
<TNorris> When using a shared repo, do you have to be in each individual folder (branch) to push?
<sluimers> Hi there, I'm trying to upload something to the ppa but I get a failed to build message. I'm pretty sure it's due to a dependency, but I do not know how to handle that. Can someone help me with this?
<wgrant> sluimers: Sure. Link to the build log?
<sluimers> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30804944/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.ika_0.62~1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sluimers> It's obvious to me it needs corona
<sluimers> http://corona.sourceforge.net/
<wgrant> sluimers: I can't see a package for that, so you'll need to package it first.
<wgrant> sluimers: At this point, #ubuntu-motu might be more help.
<sluimers> okay thanks
<sluimers> wgrant, are you suggesting I should put corona in the Ubuntu archive?
<wgrant> sluimers: Or at least your PPA, yes.
<wgrant> sluimers: #ubuntu-motu is also useful for general packaging questions.
<sluimers> Okay, I have the same problem with corona now as it depends on libpng
<sluimers> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30809648/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.corona_1.0.2~0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sluimers> how do I tell the PPA to use this dependency?
<maxb> sluimers: Looks like you haven't declared the relevant packages in Build-Depends:
<geser> how reliable is the mirroring from Debian packages into LP?
<wgrant> geser: Normally it's good, unless the mirror stops updating. But it doesn't catch removals.
<wgrant> And a package I just looked at has been missed.
<wgrant> Hmmmm.
<geser> so why is inotifyx (uploaded to Debian on 2009-08-23) already there but e.g. vboxgtk (2009-08-22) not yet. and ssvnc (new in Debian since 2009-08-23) is also missing
<geser> I planned to use it as a replacement for rmadison
<ogra> geser, wasnt vboxgtk a manual merge ?
<wgrant> geser: lives (NEW) was published in Debian three days ago, and the SPN exists but it's not listed as being in Debian.
<wgrant> So something is wrong.
<wgrant> ogra: This is the LP import of Debian. Nothing to do with merges.
<ogra> oh, k
<wgrant> cprov: Any ideas on what gina is playing at?
<wgrant> Hm.
<cprov> wgrant: just failed with EmailAddressAlreadyTaken
<wgrant> I can think of one possibility.
<wgrant> Yepo.
<wgrant> That's the one.
<wgrant> That is plaguing a few things, now...
<addikt1ve> hi
<addikt1ve> maybe you folks can help me :)
<addikt1ve> i have a permissions-related problem
<addikt1ve> i'd like to give users the rights to upload things on a bzr branch
<spiv> addikt1ve: create a team
<spiv> addikt1ve: and make the branch be owned by that team
<addikt1ve> spiv: how can I do that?
<addikt1ve> i'm not the projet head, i just own a branch
<spiv> Or you can use an already existing team, of course.
<addikt1ve> piero_: o/
<piero_> yo addikt1ve
<addikt1ve> yoyo gangsta geek
<spiv> addikt1ve: there's a "create a new team" link on the front page of https://launchpad.net/
<addikt1ve> spiv: <3
<spiv> basically, if a branch is owned by a team, then any member of that team can write to it.
<addikt1ve> nice spiv, i created the team
<addikt1ve> now how can i give it full control over my branch,
<addikt1ve> ?
<spiv> addikt1ve: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/TeamBranches
<spiv> addikt1ve: that's the proper docs on this topic
<spiv> addikt1ve: anyway, to give the team control over your branch, change the owner by clicking the yellow edit icon next to where it lists the owner on that branch's page.
<addikt1ve> spiv: great, got it
<addikt1ve> thanks!
<spiv> addikt1ve: next time, if the team already exists, you can just push the branch directly to ~teamname/... rather than ~yourself/... to create it. :)
<addikt1ve> spiv: yeah i just realized :)
<epsy> there really needs to be a filter fixed bugs option on launchpad :<
<epsy> and a "milestone" column :<
<addikt1ve> me again
<addikt1ve> i've got a problem with bzr
<addikt1ve> i want to get a copy of my branch (translation) and start working on it
<addikt1ve> so i bzr branch lp:~inx-translation/inx/translation
<addikt1ve> then cd translation
<addikt1ve> and when i start creating files in it etc and bzr commit
<addikt1ve> it tells me there are no changes to commit
<addikt1ve> wtf?
<beuno> addikt1ve, have you added the new files?
<beuno> "bzr status" will tell you
<beuno> if you haven't
<beuno> "bzr add" will be your friend
<addikt1ve> i need to manually add each file i'm working on?
<addikt1ve> look, i just touched pouet
<addikt1ve> [addikt1ve@arch translation]$ bzr status
<addikt1ve> unknown:
<addikt1ve>   pouet
<beuno> there you go
<beuno> it hasn't been added
<beuno> you need to tell bzr when you want to version new files, yes
<addikt1ve> ok...
<addikt1ve> can i bzr add * ?
<wgrant> Plain 'bzr add' will add all unknown files.
<addikt1ve> wgrant: thanks :) love you
<addikt1ve> it works
<addikt1ve> thanks :)
<EtienneG> hey guys!
<EtienneG> who would be responsible for "janitoring" on LP, like deleting projects, etc
<intellectronica> EtienneG: any admin. what is this about?
<EtienneG> intellectronica, a friend of mine poked me about https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/80152
<EtienneG> intellectronica, he is not super-comfortable in English, hence why he is going through me
<EtienneG> intellectronica, they are just wondering the status on that on, it's blocking them from migrating their project from SF
<intellectronica> EtienneG: iirc project groups need to be approved by kiko or francis. once approved, any of our sysadmins can do it for you
<EtienneG> intellectronica, ok then, I will poke Francis in time
<EtienneG> intellectronica, thx a lot, btw!   (I am so rude)
<intellectronica> EtienneG: np
<happyaron> why my translation download requests don't send me email?
<MagicFab> Hi all
<MagicFab> I'd like to know how to create a new FAQ in LP. I can't seem to find an easy link to that.
<hunal1> Hi there ! I would like to know if it's possible to get help for this: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/80152
<MagicFab> Or maybe I have to be an answer contact for a given project to do that ?
<hunal1> We are currently migrating and it would be cool to know if we can do something to speed up the process
<hunal1> (from sf.net)
<MagicFab> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/19146 indicates "it's a bug" without referring to it..
 * kfogel is away: lunch + an errand
<lbieber> On https://launchpad.net/~drizzle-benchmark, I sometimes get email saying i need to approve an email to this list, but don't see anything that shows the mailing list is configured to require approvals.  Any ideas?
<didrocks> hey LP guys, do you have currently an issue with token authentification in launchpadlib?
<rowinggolfer> LP admin - an apology.
<rowinggolfer> I asked for a package to be removed from my ppa earlier, but hit submit before giving a reason.
<rowinggolfer> bad form, many apologies.
<rowinggolfer> (package has been removed - ta)
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> i'm writing a script to report bugs to an LP project, and i'm not fully getting the bug_target concept
<nxvl> and i can't find documentation on the topic
<salgado> nxvl, what is it that you don't understand about bug targets?
<nxvl> salgado: how do i create one
<nxvl> salgado: i have found a lot of examples for ubuntu specifics, but not for other projects
<salgado> nxvl, a bug target is what's affected by a given bug. could be a sourcepackage, a distro, a project, etc
<nxvl> salgado: so i can use Launchpad.bugs.createBug(target="project") and will work?
<salgado> yes
<nxvl> awesome, thank you!
<kamalnandan> yesterday..i created a OpenID on my ubuntu machine...and also registered the fingerprint with lauchpad..today..when i started tha machine i dont see the keys on my machine anymore..
<kamalnandan> wondering what happened to them..?
<kamalnandan> any clue folks..what would have happened..?
<kamalnandan> this OpenPGP key has been creating problems with me since the last 5 days..
<kamalnandan> something or the lese goes wrong and/or gets stuck if I am not having the keys..making me sick..
<kamalnandan> no takers for my query..
<statik>  hi launchpad people, i have a questions about stacking. i desperately need to push a 2a format branch to a project where the dev focus branch is in an older format. is there a way I can force a branch not to stack?
<james_w> statik: you can push to +junk and then move the branch to the project in its edit page I believe
<statik> james_w, thanks! i'll try that
<statik> james_w, looks like i can change the owner but not the project on the branch edit page
<james_w> ah
<james_w> I think that might be indirectly my fault, sorry :-)
<statik> np :) mwhudson gave me a way to do it
<lbieber> Trying again - On https://launchpad.net/~drizzle-benchmark, I sometimes get email saying i need to approve an email to this list, but don't see anything that shows the mailing list is configured to require approvals.  Any ideas?
<lifeless> how does one decline a bug nomination these days?
<sluimers> Hi, I have PPA issue, the program named ika I'm trying to build depends on corona which I succesfully build in PPA, but it cannot find corona
<sluimers> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30830132/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.ika_0.62~3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sluimers> I have an PPA issue
<sluimers> problem
<kfogel> do merged branches ever disappear or something?  I'm looking in code.launchpad.net/~kfogel for some old branches that I *know* were there once upon a time -- they even had merge proposals (this is to use one of the MPs as an example in the dev wiki).  But even with filter set to "any status" I can't see those branches now.
<kfogel> npm
<kfogel> nm
<kfogel> ignore my question above please; it's because I was somehow logged out of LP, and they were private branches
<cyberix> the milestone visual looks odd at https://edge.launchpad.net/indicator-applet
#launchpad 2009-08-26
<seg|ars> I'm trying to figure out the relation between a series and milestone. Are there any docs that provide guidance on general best practices for launchpad release management?
<james_w> seg|ars: a series can have several milestones
<james_w> so you could have a "1.0" series that is your stable branch, and a "trunk" series that is your development releases
<seg|ars> ok
<james_w> "1.0.1" would be a milestone on your "1.0" series
<james_w> https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<seg|ars> thanks
<seg|ars> that's exactly what I was looking for
<lifeless> how does one decline a bug nomination these days?
<james_w> lifeless: decline one that is proposed, or reject one that was previously accepted?
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/305006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305006 in bzr "shelve fails on win32 with "Could not acquire lock"" [Medium,In progress]
<lifeless> the 1.18 nomination
<wgrant> lifeless: Click the '(approve)' green link, and then the [Approve] button.
<james_w> nope
<james_w> it's gone!
<james_w> do you see one on that page wgrant?
<wgrant> james_w: Of course not; I've no relationship to /bzr.
<james_w> just checking, because I don't see one
<wgrant> I was deep in this code a couple of days ago, and the permission calculation is somewhat obscure.
 * wgrant looks again.
<james_w> we are both members of the "Maintainer" of bzr, but we aren't the driver
<wgrant> lifeless, james_w: Do you get the buttons for the other series?
<james_w> there is no "Release manager" for that series
<james_w> no button for 1.18 or 2.0
<lifeless> james_w: no buttons
<james_w> I see it on Ubuntu still
<james_w> so it's a permissions thing rather than a bug with it not being drawn at all I guess
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> It looks deliberate.
<wgrant> Sort of.
<wgrant> You need to be a driver of the nomination target. For permission purposes, the drivers of a project series are the owner of the series, drivers of the series, and the drivers of the project.
<wgrant> The project drivers are the assigned driver, or the owner if there is no assigned driver.
<james_w> the assigned driver is poolie by the look of it
<wgrant> Right.
<james_w> I'm not sure who owns the series?
<wgrant> Which is crackful.
<wgrant> Whoever created it, I suspect.
<james_w> probably
<wgrant> But it's probably a bug that the owner can unconditionally do it.
<lifeless> I've mailed the bzr list
<lifeless> wgrant: I don't think thats a bug
<james_w> I think it's a bug that Rob is unable to do something with the bzr project :-)
<lifeless> owning something should mean something
<james_w> but that's perhaps just a structure thing
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> Actually.
<wgrant> lifeless, you're an ~admin, aren't you?
<lifeless> not any more
<wgrant> Ahhh.
<lifeless> I was, but one day there was no duck.
<lifeless> And as its not part of my job description I haven't made any effort to get it back.
<wgrant> I just thought something was rather broken when I realised you should have launchpad.Driver privileges anyway.
 * wgrant vanishes.
<poolie> how do i change the driver of an existing project?
<josephpiche> poolie: I believe you can only change the driver if you are the project maintainer
<poolie> i am the project maintainer :)
<poolie> the confusing thing is that the other people have edit icons next to them on the project profile, but not the driver
<poolie> but i found it
<josephpiche> then go to the +edit-people page of the project
<poolie> yep
<poolie> thanks
<sluimers> Hi, I have PPA issue, the program named ika I'm trying to build depends on corona which I succesfully build in PPA, but it cannot find corona
<sluimers> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30830132/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.ika_0.62~3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bigjools> sluimers: I can take a look
<bigjools> sluimers: you have not specified the corona package in your build-depends
<bigjools> so it's not being installed in the build chroot
<wgrant> corona is also packaged in a way that is certainly in enormous breach of policy, and might not work.
<bigjools> policy? PPA? :)
<wgrant> sluimers: I see you've specified the corona *PPA* in your PPA's build dependencies. But you need to specify the corona *package* as a build-dependency in your package's debian/control file.
<wgrant> bigjools: Policy exists for a reason.
<bigjools> wgrant: PPA is the wild west of packaging
<wgrant> bigjools: But we should still try to police the wild west.
<wgrant> Or users will suffer.
<bigjools> I disagree with the word "police"
<wgrant> Guide, perhaps.
<bigjools> it implies some Stasi style
<sluimers> Thanks bigjools and wgrant,  I made an error trying to get that in
<sluimers> automatically
<bigjools> sluimers: you're welcome
<alonswartz> Hey guys, I have just created a firefox extension and am contemplating whether to use launchpad for translations. From what I understand, LP only supports gettext (po, pot). I know there are translate-tools (moz2po & po2moz) which would be useful. Has anyone done this before? Is it recommended?
<thumper> danilos, jtv, henninge: perhaps one of you could answer alonswartz?
<jtv> thumper, alonswartz: sorry for the delay.
<jtv> alonswartz: we support XPI import but not export; you could ask asac on #ubuntu-mozillateam how he does this for firefox & xulrunner.
<alonswartz> thumper: thanks for the "dump", jtv: no problem
<alonswartz> jtv: i'll talk to asax, thanks.
<jtv> alonswartz: asac, not asax :)
<alonswartz> jtv: typo - thanks
<jtv> alonswartz: what I can tell you right now is we have a customized gettext format for this that you can export native-XPI translations to from Launchpad, and he converts those back to XPI on his end.  It's not perfect.
<alonswartz> jtv: I've been experimenting with the translate-tools and they seem to work. I'm considering writting  a couple of wrapper scripts to convert dtd to po, upload to LP, and do the opposite when downloading... not sure how that will work, but it seems a little clunky
<jtv> alonswartz: yes.  Have you considered importing from bzr?  It's a bit of a pain with the roundtrip of course; you don't want to override any changes.
<jtv> And export to bzr as well.  It'll save you a load of manual labour.
<alonswartz> i actually use git, which LP added support (haven't tested it yet though)
<thumper> the git imports sync up pretty well
<alonswartz> thumper: i'll have to give it go...
<alonswartz> thumper: are branches supported ?
<alonswartz> thumper: nm, i'll read the docs, no point in asking stupid questions
<thumper> alonswartz: only the master is imported right now
<alonswartz> thanks for the help guys!
<thumper> np
<lfaraone> If there's a project, say https://edge.launchpad.net/rainbow , that has no activity for 2+ years, can I ursurp its name with a question against LP itself?
<lfaraone> and can a package under the three-clause BSD license be hosted on launchpad? (from what I can tell the "simplified bsd" is a two-clause license omitting the final "no endorsement" clause, and the three-clause isn't listed as a supported LP license)
<wgrant> lfaraone: There was discussion months ago about that confusion.
<wgrant> I believe it covers the 2- and 3-clause versions.
<wgrant> Hm. That's interesting.
<wgrant> The link does say that the 2-clause variant is named Simplified.
<Fauli> Hi
<Fauli> Anybody responsible for the translations part available?
<bigjools> danilos: ^
<bigjools> or henninge
<Fauli> bigjools: Thanks
<bigjools> or jtv
<Fauli> danilos, henninge_, jtv: Translating package descriptions for Gentoo would be a great way to get our users to collaborate.  Yesterday I just translated some strings for programs I use and was just flattened how nice the interface is.  Anyway, our package descriptions are inside a file called metadata.xml for every package/category, surrounded by the tag <description>, which is a language property (lang="de" for example).  Is there a way to import t
<wgrant> Fauli: You were cut off after 'Is there a way to import t'
<Fauli> danilos, henninge_, jtv: Is there a way to import the data into Launchpad Translations?
<sluimers> Hello, I've got another PPA compiling problem -> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lwx_gtk2_gl-2.8
<sluimers> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30847804/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.ika_0.62~7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sluimers> I put libwxgtk2.8-dev in the build-depedencies
<bigjools> sluimers: it will be because you're missing build-depends
<bigjools> the right build depends
<sluimers> Which one am I missing then?
<bigjools> you have to work that out
<bigjools> but you're asking in the wrong channel really
<sluimers> What would be the right channel then?
<wgrant> As I suggested a couple of days back, #ubuntu-motu is a much much better place for this sort of question.
<sluimers> okay
<sluimers> thanks guys
<wgrant> You also want to look at pbuilder, which will let you verify that you've got everything, without uploading to your PPA.
<sluimers> okay
<Fauli> henninge: Now available?
<jtv> Fauli: you'd have to convert to gettext.
<Fauli> jtv: Any experiences or suggestions on tools?
<jtv> Fauli: no, sorry... only a note: LP assumes that the original strings are in English, not e.g. a symbolic identifier.
<lfaraone> Hey, cam someone approve https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/rainbow-olpc/mstone-trunk ?
<lfaraone> wgrant: so you see my confusion. Shouldn't both licenses be listed in the chooser?
<jtv> Fauli: So if this is a format that uses keys to identify messages, and then includes a translation to English, you'll have to make sure that the conversion turns the English string into the msgid.  (And the key can become a msgctxt so it's not lost).
<danilos> Fauli: you can use intltool or xml2po to do the conversion (both should be available on any reasonably GNOME-equipped system :)
<wgrant> lfaraone: Possibly.
<danilos> Fauli: for intltool, you might need to change the markup slightly, but might be more suited for the job
<wgrant> lfaraone: The relevant people won't be around for a couple of hours.
<lfaraone> wgrant: understood.
<Fauli> danilos, jtv: Thanks, maybe I can create a workflow.
<danilos> Fauli: look at different gnome packages using intltool-extract for this, like GOK and similar
<bronger> I get perpetual build failures in my PPA because the documentation of the package is made with DocBook, and the sources try to get the stylesheets directly from the DocBook homepage.  Are the virtual machines on Launchpad not allowed to download via HTTP?
<jtv> bronger: they're fairly locked-down, so probably.
<wgrant> bronger: They have no Internet access.
<jtv> Have to be, for security.
<bronger> Okay, thank you!
* cprov changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: cprov | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<lfaraone> Would it be a reasonable feature to add "voting" to features and specs, a la ideastorm?
<bakkdoor> hi. i'm getting an error, when logging in @ http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/ -> "MOD_PYTHON ERROR [...]"  --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259838/
<maxb> bakkdoor: REVU is not a Launchpad system, #ubuntu-motu is more likely to have the people you need for that
<RainCT> maxb: I've sent him here. The problem is that Launchpad isn't including the "nickname" in the OpenID answer
<maxb> that's a bit special :-/
<bakkdoor> maxb: I was asking there, but they redirected me to here. i was logging in via openid from launchpad
<bakkdoor> maxb: thats where the error occured
<lfaraone> Is it planned to add commenting to specs to replace whiteboards, as that'd make it easier for us to get feedback on our features.
<lfaraone> *?
<bakkdoor> does anyone have an idea, what is causing the login error?
<intellectronica> lfaraone: yes indeed. you have andrea-bs to thank for that :)
<lfaraone> intellectronica: ?
<lfaraone> intellectronica:  aha. is there a blueprint on that? :P
<intellectronica> lfaraone: no, but i think there's a bug somewhere
<lfaraone> found it.
<intellectronica> lfaraone: if you want, you can maybe help andrea-bs with the work. i'm happy to sponsor a branch or two ;)
<lfaraone> intellectronica: heh, thanks. I'm completely new to zope, but am familiar with Django and other web frameworks.
<beuno> mpt, your last change to bug 386647 made me laugh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386647 in soyuz "Build duration is too precise" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386647
<mpt> beuno, my high-school science classes got the better of me :-)
<intellectronica> lfaraone: you don't really need to know zope in its entirety to be able to do this stuff. if you know django and other python web frameworks, and with a bit of help from me or other developers on #launchpad-dev, you should be able to get stuff going fairly quickly
<bigjools> did they teach you pedantry as well? :)
<intellectronica> in fact, i doubt that there are many people (other than, perhaps, gary_poster) who really know zope in its entirety
<lfaraone> intellectronica: hehe. well, right now I'm on vacation. But once school starts up for me on September 8th, I'll probably have more of a chance to work on it.
<mpt> beuno, actually Empathy has a similar problem -- it has a checkbox for "Reduce location accuracy", which is not really what you want, you really want to reduce the precision.
 * lfaraone *should* learn zope anyway.
<intellectronica> lfaraone: cool. give us a shout if and when
<intellectronica> yeah, it's a religious experience. everyone should learn a bit of zope
<lfaraone> mpt: that's a critical bug impacting empathy's comprehensibility.
<mpt> lfaraone, yes, so critical I haven't bothered to report it yet
<bakkdoor> alright, login worked now.
<lfaraone> hey, do we still need admin approval for superprojects?
<lfaraone> ... and can superprojects themselves have superprojects?
<intellectronica> lfaraone: yes and no
<lfaraone> Hm. Is *this* planned, or reasonable even?
<bac> lfaraone: which question are you asking about?
<lfaraone> bac: being able to have a superproject of a superproject.
<lfaraone> bac: example: Sugar contains Sucrose and Fructose. Sucrose contains "sugar-base", "hulahop", etc. Fructose contains "sugar-web-activity", and all the other "sugar-*-activity"s.
<kiko> lfaraone, it's reasonable and something we want, but not planned in terms of concrete timing
<lfaraone> kiko: okay.
<lfaraone> Hey, my git import failed with a traceback. Is this a bug? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30852208/rainbow-olpc-mstone-trunk-log.txt
<bdmurray> Is there a reason Feisty source packages are Obsolete but Gutsy's are Published?
<cody-somerville> feisty is no longer in the archive I think
<bdmurray> Right I'd think gutsy wouldn't be either
<fta> too bad i can't use a ppa as a try-server. would be nice to bisect a regression
<bigjools> bdmurray: nobody removed it yet, that's all, it's a manual thing
<bdmurray> bigjools: that seems to make the published status less useful for filtering
<bigjools> bdmurray: you need to use the distroseries status for that, the published status isn't meant for that
<mrevell> See you tomorrow guys.
<kamalnandan> Is it possible to de-register my Open PGP fingerprint from Ubuntu and Launchpad..?
<cprov> kamalnandan: your gpg key is only registered in Launchpad, I don't know exactly what you mean about the 'Ubuntu' aspect.
<cprov> kamalnandan: and, sure, you can deactivate it in LP.
<kamalnandan> cprov: thanks for reply..
<cprov> kamalnandan: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys
<kamalnandan> but i registered/published my keys using this command..
<kamalnandan> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 12345678
<kamalnandan> so, i want to unpublish that as well..
<MTeck> kamalnandan: you can't
<MTeck> if it's removed from ubuntu servers it will be brought back from other servers during a sync
<kamalnandan> infact..i want to publish new keys..because the keys that i had generated on my machine is not available on my machine anymore..
<MTeck> Then just forget about the old key and make a new one
<kamalnandan> Mteck: so in that case, i will have to use new email id..isnt it..?
<cprov> kamalnandan: in this case you can't even revoke it. No worries, deactivate them in LP, make a new one and register it in LP.
<kamalnandan> cprov: but then I will have to use another email id..isnt it?
<martin1980> i'm not sure I'm in the right place but it's a lots of "Time Out" errors on Launchpad. Tried to submit bug reports.
<MTeck> kamalnandan: nope - just a new key for the same email
<cprov> kamalnandan: I don't think it's mandatory, you *can* use the same email
<kamalnandan> ok..so will i be able to publish that with keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<cprov> some people might be confused by seeing 2 valid keys for the same UID, but there is nothing you can do about it if you've lost the old key.
<cprov> kamalnandan: yes, same procedure you used before.
<MTeck> cprov: I do with there was an easy way to get rid of them :(
<kamalnandan> cprov: ok..let me try doing that once again..but BTW..why would my keys have vanished from my machine on its own..?
<MTeck> curse gpg server syncronization
<cprov> MTeck: it's a complex problem, I have no idea what we (people using gpg) should do regarding lost keys.
<kamalnandan> and is there a command to generate the keys (apart from going via the GUI Applications->Accessories->PAssword and Encryption keys)?
<kamalnandan> cprov, Mteck: any clue about my other questions..?...:-)
<MTeck> cprov: I talked to an jpds about it once and he basically said that he could remove it from canonical servers but it would come back from sync with other servers. I think there should be an option to mark gpg keys to be removed from trusted servers....
<MTeck> kamalnandan: what was the other one?
<LarstiQ> MTeck: that is not how the keyserver infrastructure works
<LarstiQ> MTeck: anyone can reupload your key. Who do you trust to state that a certain key may not be synced/uploaded anymore?
<cprov> MTeck: I don't think removing keys is a good thing to do, they could somehow be marked as 'lost'
<MTeck> that idea sounds pretty good too
<LarstiQ> cprov: same trust problem, unless you have a revocation certificate
<kamalnandan> the other question: I created the keys on my machine and then upoaded on Ubuntu keyserver and then registered the fingerprint with launchpad. But I dont see those keys on my machine anymore when i started the machine the next day....why would my keys have vanished from my machine on its own..?
<cprov> LarstiQ: yes, I realize
<LarstiQ> MTeck: so, generating a revocation certificate upfront (which is wise anyway) would be the way to go about this imo
<LarstiQ> MTeck: the need/advise to do so may need to be stressed more
<MTeck> LarstiQ: and the need for it to be separated from the system
<LarstiQ> MTeck: what do you mean?
<kamalnandan> I agree..there is a need to separate the keys from a particular system...who knows better than me about this problem..:-)
<LarstiQ> you mean your computer where you store the private key? yes, certainly
 * LarstiQ considers it part of the procedure to print several copies and keep them somewhere safe
<MTeck> in case of data loss, you lose the revocation cert. I had one made for each of a few keys (before I knew one key could cover them all). Lost the keys and the certs
<LarstiQ> but then again, I might be less of a casual user
<LarstiQ> MTeck: I see
<kamalnandan> BTW...why does it take so much time to generate the pgp keys???
<kamalnandan> i am just curious to know abt it..
<LarstiQ> kamalnandan: gathering entropy usually
<kamalnandan> LarstiQ: whats that?
<ramvi> I'm getting "bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~studentersamfundet-web/studentersamfundet-web/bookingskjema/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()" on my mac. What can I do?
<ramvi> I've created rsa key and uploaded it and run bzr launchpad-login ramvi
<LarstiQ> kamalnandan: the public/private key infrastructure relies on you having a secret, we don't want everyone to have the same secret
<LarstiQ> kamalnandan: so one is chosen random out of a very large space
<LarstiQ> (or well, there are multiple factors involved, but)
<LarstiQ> ramvi: have you told bzr about your launcpad login?
<ramvi> LarstiQ: I've run bzr launchpad-login ramvi
<LarstiQ> ramvi: oh doh, you did mention that, sorry
<LarstiQ> ramvi: ok, how did you acquire that branch? It is pointing at http:// which is not writeable
<kamalnandan> LarstiQ: ok..thanks for responding to my query..
<LarstiQ> ramvi: you want bzr+ssh://, which is expanded to from lp: after you have set the login
<ramvi> LarstiQ: bzr checkout lp:~studentersamfundet-web/studentersamfundet-web/bookingskjema
<LarstiQ> kamalnandan: not clear enough?
<LarstiQ> ramvi: are you part of that team?
<ramvi> yes
<LarstiQ> ramvi: try bzr unbind; bzr bind lp::~studentersamfundet-web/studentersamfundet-web/bookingskjema ?
<ramvi> I'm trying to do a new checkout, after I've put in the launchpad login
<MTeck> LarstiQ: it could pull from /dev/mustbetruelyrandom instead? :P
<LarstiQ> ramvi: that should work too
<LarstiQ> MTeck: it needs a lot of entropy still though
<LarstiQ> MTeck: but yeah, if you could guarantee a truely random source, that is nice
<MTeck> LarstiQ: I'm pretty random..... 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110
<MTeck> offtopic - I'll be quiet
<ramvi> LarstiQ: that worked. thanks for your time!
<notlistening> Hi I started well at least registed a project about a year ago and wanted to make somes changes, well relaly delete and restart as i have been hostin on google code and just want to mirror on launchpad but i am unsure how to even start administering the project let alone deleting it could someone point me in the right directions please
<kamalnandan> LarstiQ..thanks a lot..i am logging off now..i need to getup early in the morning..
<kamalnandan> good night..
<lfaraone> gmb, hey, I'm experiencing bug 412032 on Ubuntu 9.04 with Firefox 3.5 as well. Screenshot:http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7344/screenshot1diw.png
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412032 in launchpad-registry "Timelines are broken in Chrome on Windows" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412032
<lfaraone> Can somebody else confirm that for me?
<lfaraone> (that it's happening on Ubuntu 3.5)
<lfaraone> notlistening: do you have access to your LP account?
<lfaraone> notlistening: if so, file a question agaisnt LP asking for the project to be deleted. http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad )
<notlistening> thanks i will do that now lfaraone
<thekorn> leonardr, hi, what is the status/what are the plans for this trusted-client branch for launchpadlib?
<leonardr> thekorn: it's become a low priority for me, because i am now working on simplifying lazr.restful so other people can use it
<thekorn> leonardr, ok, so we cannot expect anything like this in the near future; no problem, I will go on with a more hackish solution ;)
<leonardr> all right
<MTeck> What's up with the messed up tabs menu?
<MTeck> Or is everything moving to the new layout?
<intellectronica> MTeck: everything is moving gradually to the new layout, so edge is a bit mixed at the moment. it will all be completed quite soon, though
<intellectronica> MTeck: if you can and feel like, you are of course very welcome to jump in and help. converting pages to the new layout is quite easy and usually lots of fun. anyone on #launchpad-dev will be happy to help you get started
<MTeck> I'd be happy to if I had time
<MTeck> I need to learn CVS this week - that should take up all my time
<intellectronica> MTeck: ouch! :)
<intellectronica> at least it will help you appreciate how awesome bazaar is ;)
<MTeck> CVS = SlittingWrists
<MTeck> ya
<intellectronica> lol
<MTeck> When I get Ubuntu-Drupal finished up and some other big things rolling, I'll be trying to work on LP
<MTeck> I'm excited for that time to be available
<lfaraone> intellectronica: Hey, my git import failed with a traceback. Is this a bug? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30852208/rainbow-olpc-mstone-trunk-log.txt
<intellectronica> lfaraone: could be, but i don't know for sure
<lfaraone> intellectronica: okay. it imports fine in git.
<intellectronica> thumper: in da house?
<thumper> intellectronica: kinda
<thumper> intellectronica: although I've not really started yet
<thumper> lfaraone: url of the branch?
<lfaraone> thumper: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/rainbow-olpc/mstone-trunk
<thumper> lfaraone: hmm, not sure
<thumper> lfaraone: the main person that understands the guts of this is jelmer on #bzr, but I think he is not around until the end of the week
<lfaraone> thumper: okay. should I file a bug, leave it as "new", and subscribe him?
<thumper> lfaraone: a bug on bzr-git
<thumper> lfaraone: he is the maintainer, so he'll get the bug report
<lfaraone> thumper: done, thanks.\
<thumper> lfaraone: np
<lfaraone> intellectronica, thumper, uh, I'm getting an odd bug in launchpad when I reported that LP bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/419478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419478 in launchpad-code "lp:~vcs-imports/rainbow-olpc/mstone-trunk import failing: NoSuchRevision" [Undecided,New]
<intellectronica> lfaraone: what is it?
<lfaraone> intellectronica, thumper, even though I reported the bug 5 minutes ago, there's a "  class= changed 4 hours ago:" listed.
<ubottu> Bug 5 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/5 is private
<lfaraone> intellectronica: "class=" links to https://bugs.launchpad.net/~https://bugs.launchpad.netlfaraone
<intellectronica> lfaraone: what? that doesn't make much sense to me
<thumper> lfaraone: where?
<lfaraone> thumper: on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/419478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419478 in launchpad-code "lp:~vcs-imports/rainbow-olpc/mstone-trunk import failing: NoSuchRevision" [Undecided,New]
<thumper> lfaraone: where on the page?  I don't see it
<lfaraone> thumper: disable edge and go to normal launchpad.
<thumper> ah
<lfaraone> screenshot: http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/7329/screenshot2c.png
<thumper> lfaraone: I don't see that on non-edge either
<thumper> lfaraone: try refreshing and see if it goes away for you?
<thumper> lfaraone: good screen capture though
<lfaraone> thumper: heh, it's a launchpad greasemonkey script. at least I have *some* bug to report :)
<thumper> ok
<rowinggolfer> I've started a wee project to help get a python app to a deb.
<rowinggolfer> https://launchpad.net/pyapptemplate
<rowinggolfer> here's a screencast of where i am at with it...
<rowinggolfer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jklX-IlXL9Y
<lamalex> bzr launchpad translations import from a pot file in bzr?
<lamalex> that first bzr should be 'can'
<mkanat> Oy, I can't mirror a bzr:// branch? :-)
<mkanat> Seems like it'd be more efficient to allow it....
<poolie> mkanat: mm why not?
<poolie> mirror it to launchpad?
<mkanat> poolie: I can't set it as a Remote Branch.
<mkanat> poolie: It says there are only certain URL schemes allowed, and bzr: isn't one of them.
<poolie> file a bug please? i'm surprised
<mkanat> poolie: Okay.
<mkanat> poolie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/419524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419524 in launchpad "Can't set a bzr:// branch as a Remote Branch" [Undecided,New]
#launchpad 2009-08-27
<persia> I just received a message telling me that the edge server has a lower timeout, and I might want to use the regular server, except I was using the regular server, and as far as I can tell, I'm not a member of the Launchpad Beta Testers team (which the message suggests I am).  This is related to OOPS-1334A3184
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1334A3184
<wgrant> persia: i filed a bug about that a monthish ago.
<persia> Is this a known bug of some sort, just my misunderstanding, or something to report?
<wgrant> There's some inverted logic in the timeout template JS.
<persia> wgrant, Ah.  Thanks.  I';; ignore it.
<wgrant> Bug #403863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403863 in launchpad-foundations "Timeout edge redirect notice logic inverted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403863
<persia> Ah, yes.  (A && B) is (!A || !B) rather than !(A || B).
<persia> Err, rather ! ( !A || !B )
<wgrant> Yep.
<radix> man we need some schematic tables in our programming languages
<MTeck> Is there any chance of adding the Drupal bug tracker?
<jamalta> out of curiosity, is it at all possible to host proprietary projects in launchpad?
<jamalta> or will it be?
<intellectronica> jamalta: yes, it's possible
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<intellectronica> jamalta: if you're interested, inquire with bac
<intellectronica> is that the correct spelling?
<jamalta> intellectronica: ah, i found this about it https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<jamalta> thank you
<idnar> what's the status of the beta program?
<wgrant> idnar: Which? edge.launchpad.net, the API, or something else?
<idnar> the one referred to in that FAQ entry
<wgrant> bac: ^^
* cprov-afk changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<jtv> matsubara-afk: I may have mentioned it, but I'm a House MD fan.  There's one on now.  But the _only_ time they show episodes I haven't seen yet is Monday night, during the UI calls.
<mkanat> jtv: You could watch it on Hulu.
<mkanat> Oh, they don't have new episodes yet, do they.
<jtv> mkanat: I don't think hulu works here....  I'm lucky to get YouTube sometimes
<mkanat> Ah.
<jtv> Although it's not actually blocked by the government (until some local competitor posts something to insult the king I guess)
<wgrant> Hulu's restricted to the US, isn't it?
<wgrant> I know it's not usable from here...
<jtv> wgrant: the site works; I think it's just a matter of performance.
<wgrant> "Sorry, currently our video library can only be streamed from within the United States "
<jtv> Ah, yes.  I just never got this far.  :)
<jtv> Oh well, at least they realize there are countries outside the US.  Unlike some "international" sites that require your address to contain a State.
<wgrant> Yes...
<jtv> Or even more frequently: that don't accept international notation of telephone numbers
<jtv> Amazing how many of those sites will accept whitespace as a State though
<ovnicraft> hi folks i want to change logo for my project how i can do this?
<wgrant> ovnicraft: https://launchpad.net/yourproject/+branding
<wgrant> Or, if you are click-inclined, go to your project, click 'Change details', then the 'Branding' tab.
<mwhudson> i think new zealand has postcodes almost entirely so you can put them in forms on the web
<thumper> mwhudson: :)
<thumper> mwhudson: actually if you're a business you used to get a discount if you used them, now you *have* to use them
<jml> mwhudson, whereas the UK has postcodes simply as a quaint and quirky gimmick for tourists.
<jml> they always strike me as being vaguely steampunk.
<mwhudson> jml: in the uk, a postcode gets you down to the level of a handful of houses
<mwhudson> here, it's about half a town
<mwhudson> (and occasionally, half a town is more than a handful of houses, not always, i guess)
<thumper> mtaylor: since it's slightly more relevant I'll talk here
<thumper> mtaylor: I've been meaning to reply to your email on launchpad-users
<thumper> mtaylor: I'm going to get a wiki page going about the upcoming changes to the code review process
<thumper> mtaylor: both those for 3.0 (fingers crossed), and proposed
<mtaylor> thumper: ooh, great. I spend about half of my day doing reviews/merges, so I'm all ears!
<thumper> mtaylor: are you on the launchpad-dev mailing list?
<thumper> I ended up covering a lot there
<mtaylor> um...nope
<mtaylor> just on launchpad-users
<thumper> but I don't want to repeat myself
<thumper> so
<thumper> wiki is best I think
<thumper> I'll reply to your post with a wiki link
<mtaylor> sweet
<thumper> where I'll dump stuff
<thumper> feel free to annotate the wiki when its there
<mtaylor> I'll be sure to include jay in the discussion too (the other drizzle merge guy)
<thumper> s/wiki/wiki page/
<thumper> mtaylor: so, how likely really is it that you'll get to kiwipycon?
<mtaylor> (just opening calendar now)
<mtaylor> DAMMIT
<mtaylor> I'm booked that weekend (double booked, actually)
<mtaylor> darn, that would have been fun
<thumper> mtaylor: anything you can cancel or reschedule?
<mtaylor> no. it's a show opening and then a 40th birthday celebration for a family member :(
<thumper> ah
<thumper> oh well
<mtaylor> any chance you're coming to LCA?
<thumper> you'll miss my cool keynote on Launchpad
<thumper> mtaylor: definitly
<mtaylor> sweet
<mtaylor> cause I'll definitely be there...
<thumper> mtaylor: may be giving a talk there, still waiting on confirmation
<mtaylor> I keep missing the launchpad related talks places
<mtaylor> yeah, same here
<thumper> mtaylor: well, one of my proposed talks was using LP for code reviews
<mtaylor> I submitted one on "why stewart smith is wrong about c++" ...
<thumper> not sure how likely it is that one will be accepted though
<thumper> who is stewart smith?
<mtaylor> current president of linux australia
<thumper> and what does he say about C++?
<mtaylor> oh, he's a big-time C guy
<mtaylor> so it's fun to poke at the displeasure
<thumper> so he doesn't like C++?
<mtaylor> he thinks the ways in which it isn't C are all evil and wrong
<thumper> heh
<thumper> I wouldn't like to go back to C after my time with C++
<mtaylor> nope. me either
<thumper> but saying that, for most work, I'd rather stay with python
<mtaylor> well, yes. there is that
<mtaylor> although I'm still carping about print() vs. print
<thumper> although occasionally I get a hankering to write some C++
<mtaylor> (in 3.0)
<thumper> functions are good
<mtaylor> the compiler errors/warnings are nice
<mtaylor> in C++
<mtaylor> that's the thing I miss the most in python dev these days
<thumper> mtaylor: do much template programming?
<thumper> mtaylor: because those errors suck
<mtaylor> yeah... so _nice_ maybe isn't the right word
<mtaylor> :)
<mtaylor> and yeah - functions are good -but I've got 10 years of muscle memory typing print "foo %s" % bar
<thumper> hmm
<mtaylor> well... I'm sure I'll get over it
<thumper> I'm about to have to retrain my fingers out of 11 years of UK keyboard muscle memory
<thumper> as my new laptop has a US one
<mtaylor> oh my
<thumper> @ vs "
<thumper> £ vs #
<thumper> ¬ vs ~
<wgrant> thumper: Huh, why did you have a UK keyboard
<wgrant> Do they use them in NZ?
<mtaylor> I've had to work on swedish and german before - it's ... interesting
<thumper> wgrant: because I lived in the UK for 8 years
<wgrant> thumper: Ah.
<thumper> and been in NZ for almost 3 now
<thumper> but haven't needed to buy any more keyboards
<thumper> 7 of the 8 keyboards in the house are UK
<thumper> mtaylor: do you know about the person product pages?
<mtaylor> thumper: no...
<thumper> mtaylor: so https://code.launchpad.net/~mtaylor/drizzle
<mtaylor> what are those?
<thumper> kinda hacky right now
<thumper> not linked from anything yet
<thumper> hmm, you aren't mtaylor on lp
<mtaylor> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle
<thumper> you'll need a code in there I think
<mtaylor> so, ~mordred/drizzle redirects me instantly to ~mordred/drizzle/pandora-build
<mtaylor> I wonder if that's brower fail
<thumper> I get a 404
<thumper> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle
<mtaylor> yup.
<mtaylor> that's awesome
<thumper> no other apps yet support it, but we are pushing it along
<mtaylor> I've been wanting that for a while
<thumper> I'm just adding +activereviews for that
<thumper> and some other goodness
<mtaylor> sweet. it'll be nice for bugs and blueprints too
<thumper> when we get them, yes
<mtaylor> but yeah - cause that would actually be what I normally want in activereviews land
<mtaylor> I _really_ need to retire some of those branches :)
<thumper> mtaylor: the normal active reviews on a project should be close
<thumper> mtaylor: what do you want?
<mtaylor> it is
<mtaylor> hrm.
 * mtaylor is now looking back and forth at the two
<mtaylor> I usually use project/+activereviews
<mtaylor> interesting. I hadn't really looked at ~mordred/+activereviews closely before.
<jml> it may have changed since you last looked :)
<mtaylor> :)
<mtaylor> so actually, I think drizzle/+activereviews is about what I need it to be
<thumper> mtaylor: cool
<mtaylor> I mean, other than all the things from the email :)
<mtaylor> but that doesn't really have anything to do with that page
<thumper> mtaylor: biggest change coming soon to a page near you is diffs that update on push
<mtaylor> thumper: WOOT
<mtaylor> thumper: now that _will_ be exciting
<wgrant> and confusing :/
<thumper> wgrant: hopefully not too confusing
<thumper> I want new revisions also showing in the conversation
<wgrant> Ahh.
<thumper> like bug status changes
<wgrant> Bonus points for linking to the old diffs there too.
<thumper> wgrant: we'll link to the revision in codebrowse
<mtaylor> that and a simpler way to say "hey, guys, this is ready to be looked at again, I've addressed your concerns" and we'll be golden I think
<thumper> wgrant: we also want to add footers to the comments
<thumper> wgrant: that'll say if the comment is on an old diff
<thumper> wgrant: we'll try to get a nice way to view it
<thumper> mtaylor: part of that may still be resubmit
<thumper> mtaylor: but we're working on a nicer workflow
<thumper> mtaylor: so the conversation from superceded proposals will show on the new one
<thumper> mtaylor: footer with details
<thumper> mtaylor: old reviews go to pending
<mtaylor> thumper: that'll be great
<thumper> something like that
<thumper> mtaylor: I'm going to write all this on the wiki page
<thumper> mtaylor: and we should be able to link to bugs, and show progress so you'll be able to see how close we are to review nirvana
<mtaylor> mmm
<mtaylor> sort of off topic, but is lp ever going to be an openid consumer? or will it just remain a provider?
<thumper> there are some internal arguements
<thumper> I think there'd still need to be a LP identity for the person
<thumper> mtaylor: this is more a question for flacoste
<thumper> mtaylor: I know it has been talked about
<thumper> mtaylor: but I don't know the current blockers on it
<mtaylor> well, I don't mind having a launchpad id
<thumper> mtaylor: whether technical or people
<mtaylor> but I'd love to be able to do the login/auth with my openid server
<mtaylor> thumper: I hadn't even thought about the possibility of non-launchpad users using openid to interact with things without an account
<shiki-> hi all
<shiki-> I made a new PPA for LXDE.. thats ok. I uploaded lxpanel and then I saw it wont compile without menu-cache. Ok. Uploaded it, then clicked on retry build.. and it says "Waiting for superseded Source".. that means?
<wgrant> shiki-: 'Build for superseded Source', you mean?
<shiki-> yeah (sorry)
<wgrant> Link to the PPA?
<shiki-> https://launchpad.net/~shiki/+archive/lxde
<wgrant> shiki-: Ah, I see what you've done.
<wgrant> An upload creates new builds.
<shiki-> a mess ? :)
<wgrant> so you didn't need to retry the old one.
<wgrant> But when you did retry the old one, it saw that it was superseded by the new one.
<wgrant> so it decided it wasn't worth building.
<wgrant> so don't worry about it.
<shiki-> ah.. so..delete the lxpanel and reupload it?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> No need.
<shiki-> then?
<wgrant> It's all built fine.
<shiki-> then how will I get lxpanel?
<shiki-> but there is no lxpanel package..
<wgrant> Look in your PPA -- it's there.
<wgrant> (notice the green tick)
<shiki-> yeah its at menu-cache
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Oops.
<shiki-> :)
<wgrant> You seem to have deleted lxpanel. Why?
<shiki-> I didnt
<wgrant> "Deleted on 2009-08-25 by Zsolt Peter Basak"
<shiki-> huh?
<shiki-> I only clicked on retry
<shiki-> why would I delete them?
<wgrant> No idea. But it certainly looks like you explicitly deleted it before retrying.
<shiki-> hmm..strange
<shiki-> well
<shiki-> reboot and reupload it (I had some job here on the other OS)
<shiki-> brb
<wgrant> No.
<shiki-> ty for the help
<wgrant> No need to reupload.
<shiki-> ?
<shiki-> ARGL
<wgrant> Click on 'Copy packages'.
<wgrant> You can undelete it.
<shiki-> ah
<wgrant> Search for it (you might need to change the selector from 'Published' to 'Any status')
<shiki-> ok
<shiki-> pending
<shiki-> it was in superseded
<wgrant> Yep.
<shiki-> well
<wgrant> OK.
<shiki-> g2g..bbl/brb
<shiki-> thank you
<wgrant> Now retry those three builds.
<wgrant> And it will build.
<wgrant> Damn.
<micahg> is it better to make another ppa or to ask for a quota increase?
<noodles775> micahg: it's always good to keep PPAs focused, so if it's for un-related packages, I'd definitely suggest another PPA, otherwise if they're related, a quota increase.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I create a new one :)
<micahg> now do I just move stuff over?
<wgrant> 'Copy packages' on the old one.
<wgrant> Then select the packages, and the new PPA.
<micahg> do I need to copy source?
<wgrant> You have to
<wgrant> How would you just copy binaries?
<micahg> there's an option in edge now :)
<wgrant> you mean the rebuild vs. don't?
<wgrant> That selects whether to copy the binaries *as well*.
<micahg> oh, so if I select the second option, it copies source and binaries?
<shiki-> back
<wgrant> shiki-: Did you retry those builds?
<wgrant> micahg: Yes.
<wgrant> micahg: It always copies source.
<shiki-> wgrant, its ok now I guess (I had to go to the bank)
<shiki-> published..both. Ty
<micahg> wgrant: should I try to stop the rebuilds or just let it happen now?
<wgrant> shiki-: Not quite.
<wgrant> shiki-: The sources are published.
<wgrant> shiki-: But you need to retry the builds.
<shiki-> ah
<shiki-> well
<shiki-> it wont let me oO
<micahg> wgrant: also, can I now delete the packages from my original ppa?
<wgrant> shiki-: Hm, you're right. You can't retry superseded builds. That policy was probably implemented before you could undelete packages.
<wgrant> micahg: 'Delete packages' on the original PPA.
<wgrant> shiki-: You might have to increase the version number and upload again.
 * wgrant files a bug.
<shiki-> okkay.. ty
 * wgrant disappears.
<shiki-> hmm...
<shiki-> accepted the new *ppa2* package, but it still shows the *ppa1*.. should I delete the ppa1?
<shiki-> okay..some problem with the packages.. I'll manage it
<shiki-> "launchbar.c:35:24: error: menu-cache.h: No such file or directory"...strange that its uploaded to my ppa
<noodles775> shiki-: the ppa1 package should be superseded automatically by the ppa2 package?
<shiki-> itsok now
<shiki-> I did an epic mistake :)
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<mac_v> hi... when a new branch is created how do i make the branch private?
<thumper> mac_v: right now you have to pay for that option
<thumper> mac_v: I'm considering changing things for security branches
<thumper> mac_v: but on the whole, LP is public
<mac_v> oh.. ok.
<mac_v> thumper: how do i start to upload to a branch?
<mac_v> which i'v created?
<thumper> bzr push
<mac_v> that didnt work , does the folder have to be labelled similar?
<wgrant> mac_v: No. What was the error message?
<mac_v> wgrant: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/vis/Documents/LP_Branch/".
<wgrant> mac_v: Well, you can't push a bzr branch that doesn't exist...
<wgrant> 'bzr init'
<wgrant> But maybe read the guide.
 * wgrant finds the link.
<mac_v> ah... thanx
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart
<mac_v> wgrant: thanks :)
<Alexia> I cant reset my password on launchpad
<Alexia> it is giving me the following error
<Alexia> Your account details have not been found. Please check your subscription email address and try again.
<Alexia> and I tried to create a new account but was given this error
<wgrant> Alexia: Try resetting it at login.launchpad.net instead.
<Alexia> The email address is already registered in the Launchpad Login Service (used by the Ubuntu shop and other OpenID sites). Please use the same email and password to log into Launchpad.
<Alexia> ok
<wgrant> Some accounts need to have their passwords reset there for now.
<wgrant> But once you've reset it, you can log in normally.
<Alexia> Ok thanks
<Alexia> worked perfect
<shiki-> okay.. Im in a pinch....
<shiki-> already using "ppa4" version, yet it says its accepted, yet it wont show it, yet I cant delete it, yet it wont upload it
<shiki-> ARGL :/
<wgrant> shiki-: What's saying it's accepted?
<shiki-> it said accepted.. yet I didnt see it
<wgrant> What said? An email?
<shiki-> now, it wont accept even if I raise the version number
<wgrant> 'wont accept'?
<shiki-> uhm..rejected
<wgrant> With what message?
<shiki-> already been accepted
<shiki-> but thats it...its not there (maybe my fault again.. but beats me where did I make a mistake)
<shiki-> nvm.. i'll delete the ppa, get the karmic packages, modify/check/test them and upload/build them for 9.04-8.04
<bigjools> shiki-: it was probably superseded
<bigjools> change your filter
<shiki-> tried that also
<shiki-> okay.. my last question..how to delete my ppa? :))
<bigjools> why do you want to do that?
<shiki-> well.. I want to restart this lxde project from scracth
<bigjools> sorry to sound repetitive, why?
<shiki-> well.. I change my strategy from building the packages from 0 to building them from Karmic's repo.
<bigjools> sorry I don't follow, "from 0" ?
<shiki-> from scratch, from zero
<bigjools> you want to copy packages from karmic into your ppa?
<shiki-> yepp..
<shiki-> well.. "copy"...
<shiki-> get them down, check the "debian" part, modify it if I have to and then... I need these packages for 9.04, 8.10 and 8.04
<bigjools> to clarify, upload a slightly changed version?
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> LP doesn't support deletion of PPAs very well yet, but we can disable it if you file a question on the Launchpad project
<shiki-> well.. one guy already sent me an email when will the repo work...so if I could delete EVERYTHING from there it'd be also OK
<bigjools> you can delete but it remembers previously uploaded versions so you can never upload them again
<shiki-> ah..ok..then I'll file a question :)
<bigjools> why can't you bump the versions though?@
<shiki-> I can...but...
<shiki-> well..I'll try to do that
<shiki-> sheesh
<bigjools> that's surely easier
<geser> shiki-: what's your PPA and which package you try to upload to it?
<shiki-> geser, I'll solve it somehow
<shiki-> :)
<nfilus> Hi
<nfilus> I need help in setting up lp translations
<intellectronica> nfilus: danilos or henninge_ should be able to help
<nfilus> intellectronica: can I ask them here in the channel or by direct IM?
<danilos> nfilus: here is fine
<nfilus> hi danilos
<danilos> nfilus: hi, so, what's going on?
<nfilus> danilos: the project is centreon (maybe you remember my last questions)
<nfilus> can I setup a different repository as source for trans imports?
<nfilus> I mean we have 1 subversion for translations and 1 main code subversion server
<nfilus> or is there a way to move to bazaar an let it recreate the templates on regular basis as we do now with a cron on our local server
<danilos> nfilus: you can't have multiple imports right now, as far as I know
<nfilus> danilos: how can we move to bazaar for auto-merging of newest strings and newest translations?
<danilos> nfilus: I have a call right now, it should be done in about 1h, can you please hold on for that
<nfilus> I have to leave in 45min, I will come back tomorrow
<nfilus> danilos: thank you for the help
<danilos> nfilus: sure
<allenap> danilos: Fancy taking a stab at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/81108?
<danilos> allenap: heh, I can't really decipher weird English either :)
<danilos> allenap: anyway, it's probably a question about a string in particular program, and not anything related to LP
<allenap> danilos: Ah, I *think* he's saying that the program has a mistake in the original string.
<danilos> allenap: exactly, a typo (s/keyboard/clipboard/)
<allenap> danilos: I'll ask him to file a bug against mint thingy.
<danilos> allenap: yeah, that's right :)
<fta2> bigjools, no offense intended for the dbgsym thing
<bigjools> none taken
<bigjools> there have been a very unfortunate set of circumstances that delayed this feature, not to mention it's really very non-trivial
<mneptok> bigjools: you smell, and your mother dresses you funny.
<mneptok> (no offense)
<fta2> bigjools, my comment was just to mention that even if i'm an heavy consumer of dbg packages, i no longer need those dbgsyms as i had to workaround them
 * bigjools farts in mneptok's face
 * mneptok sniffs.
<mneptok> mmmmm .... peanuts.
<mneptok> fta2: at this point, i think you're pretty much assured of not offending bigjools no matter *what* you say about dbgsysms ;)
<bigjools> fta2: no worries, it'll get done, but the guy who maintained the buildds left ...
<fta2> bigjools, and i also didn't appreciate the "lets wait for 3.0" and target for an arbitrary 3.1.10
<bigjools> fta2: it's not arbitrary at all
<fta2> maybe, but in the bug, it seems arbitrary, at least for an outsider like me
<AnAnt> Hello, something seems to be wrong with the buildds in karmic
<AnAnt> I am building a package (wine1.2) for karmic, and it fails with this error:
<AnAnt> The following packages have unmet dependencies: docbook-utils: Depends: jadetex but it is not going to be installed
<AnAnt> E: Broken packages
<AnAnt> yet it builds well on my machine ( I use pbuilder for building)
<AnAnt> here's the build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30853810/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.wine1.2_1.1.27-0ubuntu2%2Bsabily1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bigjools> AnAnt: I am checking for you
<AnAnt> thanks
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<bigjools> AnAnt: can you retry the build and see if it fails the same way?  it might be a transient issue
<AnAnt> bigjools: I am
<bigjools> AnAnt: for reference, I am using chdist to track this down
<bigjools> it might be that the required package versions are not published yet
<mzz> I think I'm just misreading this, but does "We will not accept uploads of packages that are unmodified from their original source in Ubuntu or Debian" mean I can't use a ppa for backports that don't need any source changes?
<bigjools> mzz: backports are fine, you could use the webservice API to copy the package to your PPA and rebuild it for a different series
<mzz> thanks, just making sure I wasn't accidentally violating the terms of use :)
<AnAnt> bigjools: I checked using rmadison
<exarkun> I keep getting 502 Bad Gateway when trying to check out a bzr branch.
<exarkun> Lately Launchpad hasn't been reliable enough that I actually want to keep hosting my code on it.  Every time I sit down to do some development, I have to stop because I can't actually get my source to where it needs to be.
<exarkun> A week ago when this came up I filed #417008.  No one has commented on it.
<AnAnt> bigjools: build failed again: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30907706/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.wine1.2_1.1.27-0ubuntu2%2Bsabily2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<AnAnt> bigjools: I've been trying this for 3 days btw
<bigjools> AnAnt: I drilled down to two packages that it won't install, libkpathsea4 (>= 2007) and texlive-base (>= 2008)
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> that seems a problem in my own PPA
<AnAnt> I was trying to build a pre-release of texlive2009
<bigjools> 2009~svn14580-1~1 is in karmic
<AnAnt> ok, sorry for bothering you
<bigjools> no prob, glad to help
<AnAnt> bigjools: yeah, but it might have some dependencies that aren't in karmic
<AnAnt> bigjools: also, I remember that there was a failed build of a TL2009 package
<AnAnt> thanks
<kfogel> Anyone else able to reach http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kfogel/launchpad/ml-archiver-ui/revision/8688 ?
<kfogel> I get timeout every time.
<kfogel> well, "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<micahg> kfogel: nope
<kfogel> micahg: I can't help but notice you're online through onshore.com.  I used to work there.
<kfogel> funny!
<micahg> indeed
<kfogel> anyway, your "nope" means you get the same error?
<micahg> indeed
<kfogel> thanks
<bac> kfogel: i can access that link now
<kfogel> bac: yah, mbarnett and I fixed it by hitting reload apparently
<kfogel> sigh :-)
 * mbarnett has a powerful reload key.
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mwhudson | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
#launchpad 2009-08-28
<kfogel> micahg: loud in here :-)
<micahg> yeah
<mwhudson> suits me fine!
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> is there a way to reply to a mailing list message from the mail archive user page ?
<asabil> I wasn't subscribed to the launchpad-users mailing list, and I want to reply to the launchpad 4.0 feature request
<mwhudson> asabil: i don't think so
<mwhudson> asabil: but i'm sure your reply will be seen even if you don't reply properly :)
<asabil> mwhudson: ok thanks
<ub3rst4r> hi, are there admins available?
<ub3rst4r> anyone related to lp?
<ub3rst4r> and i dont mean linkin park...
<spm> ub3rst4r: what's the issue?
<ub3rst4r> well...
<ub3rst4r> i want to know how u get a product put on the front page of lp
<mwhudson> ub3rst4r: "be interesting enough that the developers decide you belong there"
<spm> ub3rst4r: as a featured project? create an answer request here https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and *sell* why you believe XYZ project should be there.
<ub3rst4r> thanks
<zj3t3mju> i have problem with launchpad build system
<wgrant> zj3t3mju: What's not going right?
<zj3t3mju> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-vn/+archive/ppa/+build/1189724
<zj3t3mju> it take too long
<zj3t3mju> it really need some minute
<zj3t3mju> i think it freeze
<zj3t3mju> :|
<wgrant> zj3t3mju: Indeed, there's something wrong with that build machine.
<zj3t3mju> what now?
<wgrant> spm: Who kicks buildds these days?
<spm> wgrant: chasing... may be kicked RSN
<wgrant> spm: Thanks.
<shiki-> launchpad is dead atm?
<mwhudson> shiki-: no?
<spm> shiki-: url?
<shiki-> okay.. it was temporary
<shiki-> it said timeout, we recorded the error, error id, blah blah
<spm> code page?
<shiki-> where can I ask an admin to help out?
<shiki-> (the story: I uploaded the packages into my ppa. Thats ok. But I used ~ppa1~jaunty1 somehwere, and ~jaunty1~ppa1 somewhere..ehhhhh)
<bigjools> shiki-: what do you want?
<shiki-> rename the packages in my PPA to the correct name. Package~ppa1~jaunty1 for example
<bigjools> shiki-: nobody can do that, unfortunately
<shiki-> ehhhh
<bigjools> it's not a rename, it's a version change
<shiki-> then bump versions?
<shiki-> I should do that?
<bigjools> you can do that yourself, yep
<shiki-> okay...
<shiki-> ty
<bigjools> np
<shiki-> just when I thoght Im done
<shiki-> ..ehehe :)
<bigjools> good luck :)
<shiki-> ty :/ :)
<Ursinha> OOPS-1336F604
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1336F604
<shiki-> okay.. problem :)
<shiki-> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30930407/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.mpg123_1.7.2-3ubuntu1~ppa2~intrepid1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ; http://pastebin.com/d5534de35
<shiki-> the first is the log (as you can see from url), second one is the file it refers before the purge
<shiki-> any idea what causes the error? :/
<bigjools> shiki-: #ubuntu-motu is a better place to ask about that
<shiki-> bigjools, ty
<zj3t3mju> wgrant: is it still not resolved?
<wgrant> bigjools: Can you get somebody to kick bohrium?
<bigjools> wgrant: wassup?
<bigjools> ah I see
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-confs/files => Internal Server Error
<mrevell> thanks fta, let me speak to the admins
<\u03b5> same at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~armagetronad-dev/armagetronad/0.2.8-armagetronad-work/files
<\u03b5> probably expands to whole bazaar.lp.net
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues and the bazaar.launchpad.net server error are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mwhudson | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<wgrant> Do those login issues still exist? I haven't seen them for several days.
<mrevell> wgrant: We're still getting email to feedback@launchpad.net about them
<wgrant> mrevell: Huh.
<mrevell> fta, \u03b5: bazaar.launchpad.net is back now
<\u03b5> ty
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mwhudson | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<fta> thanks
<mneptok> how can i delete a branch that other branches stack on without futzing with the branches that stack?
<mrevell> abentley: Are you able to help mneptok
<mrevell> howdy, btw, mneptok :)
<mneptok> mrevell: heya! :)
<mrevell> mneptok: How's life?
<mneptok> mrevell: quite nice. and definitely preferable to the alternative.
<mrevell> :)
<mneptok> well, other than LP hating our stacking
<abentley> mneptok: In order to delete a stacked-on branch, you must futz with the branches that stack on it, or else you will break them.
<mneptok> abentley: i really want to delete https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/6.0
<mneptok> but it looks like our 5.2 branch may stack on it.
<mneptok> what's the officially blessed way to resolve it?
<abentley> mneptok: So if you delete it, you'll damage the 5.2 branch.  If you don't care about the 5.2 branch, then you can delete it.
<abentley> (delete the 5.2 branch, I mean)
<mneptok> i don't care. but He Who Signs My Paychecks does.
<mneptok> so how do i tweak 5.2 exactly? pardon my ignorance ...
<abentley> mneptok: I think you need to delete the files of the 5.2 branch and re-push it, stacked on something else.
<mneptok> k
<abentley> mneptok: You can delete the files using an sftp client or lp:hitchhiker.
<mneptok> that seems like a bit of overkill for such a small issue. like using artillery to kill a housefly.
<mneptok> but then again, i am sort of ignorant as regards these things, so my opinion is far from an informed one.
<abentley> mneptok: You're asking to change the content of the 5.2 branch, perhaps radically.  We can probably make it easier, but it is a big deal.
<mneptok> *nod*
<abentley> One thing I don't see is a link to the branches that are stacked on 6.0.  We should provide that.  Maybe bzr could provide a re-push command or something that would delete all the files and push again.  Not sure what the right fix would be.
<lamalex> Is launchpad brandable if a company were to setup their own inhouse instance?
<beuno> lamalex, no easily, no
<lamalex> and will canonical be (or is) selling support for third party lp instances?
<beuno> lamalex, bac is the guy to talk to about commercial services
<lamalex> beuno: thanks
<bac> lamalex:  hi, at the moment our commercial offering is for hosted services on launchpad.net
<lamalex> bac: still not brandable?
<bac> lamalex: we have discussed a branded launchpad.net but do not have it on our roadmap
<lamalex> maybe I should have used that as one of my 3 in launchpad 4.0 planning
<bac> lamalex: if you have thoughts on what you'd like to see i'd like to hear them.
<spO> is this where i launch my rockets into space?
<spO> i have a new piece of shit i would like to launch from my ass
<spO> 5
<spO> 4
<spO> 3
<spO> 2
<spO> 1
<spO> explode
<spO> just kidding
<lamalex> bac: The ability to tweak the css, rather than launchpad > project be OurCompany > project
<lamalex> in the bread crumb bar
<bac> lamalex: if we offer a branded, hosted launchpad we would include a skin and url redirection.  i was wondering if you had other thoughts on what you'd like to see in such an offering.
<lamalex> no launchpad is awesome, it's really mostly the url and the visible branding
<lamalex> maybe the ability to have private branches
<lamalex> which cannot be viewed/branched without credentials
<Laney> cprov: Hey, with your queue-builder fix, can I expect to see a Karmic record for hugs98 on armel created soon?
<cprov> Laney: yes, but not before 3.0. It doesn't fit the LP cherrypicking process.
<Laney> alright
<Laney> is there any chance you could manually create it?
<cprov> Laney: not really, the preferred and easiest way is to re-upload (IMO)
<Laney> ok
<cprov> Laney: anything blocking karmic uploads right now other than the shorter time for testing ?
<Laney> there's FF but that doesn't apply here
<Laney> I just didn't want to have to rebuild on all arches just to have a look at one
<Laney> when there's a good chance it will still fail
<cprov> Laney: I understand ... it's odd.
<maxb> Urgh. LP's time-on-queue based rescoring makes urgency completely useless for requesting a build ASAP
<w4ett> mwhudson: user https://launchpad.net/~zulkharn is spaming again see: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/53861
<hggdh> do we have a documentation of the Lp API that applies to edge?
<kiko> hggdh, sure, the API doc is rolled out together with the appserver
<hggdh> thanks
<MTeck> hrm.... trying to setup my system so root can update all bzr branches....
<MTeck> How do I log into bzr again?
<beuno> MTeck, bzr launchpad-login?
<MTeck> beuno: thanks - I just found it too :P
<MTeck> so simple - hard to remember when I never ever use it though
<dhillon-v101> hi everyone
<MTeck> hi
<lfaraone> hey, my project has a fairly large db of users in our trac system. when we move this over, is there a way to create accounts for the migrated users?
<dhillon-v101>  MTeck: how are you
<lfaraone> (and give them options to change their password etc)
<MTeck> dhillon-v101: good, you?
<dhillon-v101>  MTeck: not badm I have a question for you
<MTeck> ya?
<dhillon-v101> *bad
<dhillon-v101> alright so I want to know how to restrict people from pushing to my project branches and only allowing some to
<MTeck> dhillon-v101: you make a team that owns the project, then set the access to the team to restricted
<dhillon-v101>  MTeck: alright thanks
<kiko-afk> lfaraone, generally the users will have to create accounts themselves
<kiko-afk> lfaraone, I don't think that's a bad idea entirely as you want to make sure they are okay with the switch
<kiko-afk> lfaraone, how many is "fairly large"?
<lfaraone> kiko-afk: 500~ users.
<kiko-afk> lfaraone, it's pretty easy to precreate accounts for them, and once that's done, they'll need to generate passwords
<kiko-afk> at least that's how I'd see it done
<maxb> Why is there a need to precreate accounts, ooi?
<lfaraone> kiko-afk: okay. once we've precreated accounts for them, can we add them to teams before they've verified/reset their password?
<kiko-afk> lfaraone, hmmm, probably not. there are ways to activate their accounts without them verifying passwords, but the thing that concerns me is that if we do that, Launchpad will feel entitled to email them, and I don't think that's ToS kosher IYKWIM
<kiko-afk> lfaraone, what project are you migrating?
<lfaraone> kiko-afk: http://sugarlabs.org/
<lfaraone> kiko-afk: we're the offspring of the One Laptop per Child GUI project, Sugar.
<lfaraone> kiko-afk: and I'm currently trying to ready a smooth transition plan from trac to present to the board.
<kiko-afk> lfaraone, so you should organize a chat with kfogel on monday; him and I and curtis will be able to help you with specific problems
<lfaraone> kiko-afk: Okay. Unfortunately, I'll be over the Atlantic on Monday, but I'd love to take a raincheck!
<kiko-afk> lfaraone, I'm sure we can find a solution to the specific user migration issue -- but I am just wary of getting users upset because we added them to Launchpad officially without them saying so
 * MTeck hugs kiko-afk 
<MTeck> :( I scared him
<lfaraone> MTeck: The hug of death!
<MTeck> kiko: sorry, I didn't mean to scare you off
<kiko> wrong button :-/
#launchpad 2009-08-29
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<zj3t3mju> bohrium is freeze again
<zj3t3mju> anyone can help?
<zj3t3mju> wgrant: it's freezing again!
<gour> hi, something is wrong with the site?
<[lan3y]> dont think so why?
<gour> i'm getting  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<wgrant> gour: What URL?
<wgrant> bazaar.launchpad.net?
<gour> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-server/5.0/annotate/head%3A/doc/Changelog
<gour> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-client/5.0/annotate/head%3A/doc/Changelog
<[lan3y]> bazaar then
<gour> ahh, the same url :-/
<wgrant> bazaar.launchpad.net is having some issues at the moment. Try refreshing in a couple of minutes.
<wgrant> If that doesn't work, you might just have to wait.
<gour> that's what i do :-)
<gour> huh...now it works...
<verterok> er
<shiki-> what is the easiest method to make launchpad a compile for every series?
<shiki-> split the package or upload without any extra name (no ~ppaX~%distroY) and copy it to X series? is it possible?
<mzz> err, sec
<mzz> shiki-: you may be looking for https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions
<shiki-> I used the split method. Created jaunty packages first from karmic, sid, scratch. Uploaded them. Then copy jaunty folder, wrote a script which renames them.
<shiki-> ah ty
<shiki-> hmm.. dont know..
<mzz> (disclaimer: no firsthand experience with that)
<shiki-> maybe the split is still better choice
<shiki-> (since if one breaks, I can fix it easily)
<shiki-> I'll use this from now on anyway. Ty.
<shiki-> (once a problem occurs, just make a split for series X :))
<shiki-> wondering about this command:  dput my-ppa-force-hardy  P_V_source.changes
<shiki-> correct syntax is: dput ppa:shiki/personal-force-hardy ? oO
<shiki-> ehm..okay this is not the correct one..
<mzz> shiki-: no, ec
<mzz> "create a new dput configuration section using incoming = ~<lp_name>/ppa/ubuntu/<a ubuntu suite>"
<mzz> lemme pastebin
<mzz> shiki-: paste.pocoo.org/show/136978 is what's in my ~/.dput.cf. I don't think you can do this without a ~/.dput.cf conveniently.
<mzz> shiki-: (just look at the [ppa] section in /etc/dput.cf, if I understand the syntax correctly you can't append the suite if you use the "ppa:" shortcut)
<maxb> shiki-: If you want LP to compile the same packagename for different series within the same PPA, you absolutely must change the version for each series
<maxb> Let me pastebin the script I use
<shiki-> IC
<shiki-> ty
<shiki-> then the way I used is OK..?
<maxb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/261536/
<maxb> is what I wrote to automate the process of building additional source packages for upload one to each series
<maxb> Forcing a series different to that appearing in the changes file is not useful here, since you still need to change the version
<maxb> (Because the name+version needs to be unique for every binary package which is built)
<mzz> ah, so what I said was wrong then. Sorry!
<cyberix> When will the new overview page be released?
<cyberix> Is it going to happen before next saturday or after it?
<\u03b5> :o that completely changed
<\u03b5> lacks colors :<
<\u03b5> especially the Report a bug button
<\u03b5> it's in stealth mode, litterally
<blizzkid> How long does it take for packages to appear in ppa after dput?
<maxb> up to 5 minutes for the upload processor to notice the new source
<maxb> Then whatever time it takes for the builds to happen
<blizzkid> ok cool, I thought it would be longer
<maxb> results of builds are published to the download site at 0, 20, and 40 minutes past the hour
<blizzkid> so prolly I see something in couple of minutes?
<blizzkid> (it's basically only 1 python script in a package)
<maxb> you should be able to see the status on your PPA's webpage once the initial 5 minutes have passed
<maxb> plus you should also get a confirmation email at that point
<blizzkid> that should be about now :)
<blizzkid> hmmz
<blizzkid> Rejected:
<blizzkid> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<blizzkid> should that be Distribution: Karmic?
<maxb> lowercase, but yes, assuming you actually want to build in the development distroseries
<blizzkid> maxb: I'm on karmic, but it *should* work on jaunty too
<maxb> ah, if you're already running karmic, makes sense to upload for that
<maxb> (I am too, but most people don't like to live on the bleeding edge)
<blizzkid> hmmz, how do I tell dpkg-build to build for karmic instead of unstable? Can't seem to find it in the man page
<blizzkid> dpkg-buildpackage that is
<maxb> blizzkid: it's controlled by the header line in debian/changelog
<wgrant> maxb: Actually, publishing has been */5 (not */20) for some months now.
<blizzkid> maxb: I found it indeed, but now I have another issue... it got rejected because it contained binaries, so I did dpkg-buildpackage -S, but then dput complains it can't find the .changes file because that's now .source.changes
<wgrant> blizzkid: dpkg-buildpackage -S will create a *_source.changes. You need to upload that.
<maxb> What do you mean "dput can't find"? dput doesn't find changes files, you tell it where they are on the command line.
<blizzkid> maxb wgrant my bad, I forgot to change the dput command :
<blizzkid> :(
<blizzkid> yay it worked
#launchpad 2009-08-30
<blizzkid> what's the naming convention for different Distributions? I mean I have cwibber-0.1 for karmic, should I use cwibber-0.1-jaunty or another form?
<lifeless> if the package is the same just copy the source to the other ppa and it will build
<blizzkid> lifeless: the package is the same, but in debian/changelog I had karmic, so it only built for karmic
<wgrant> lifeless: That doesn't work if you want multiple series in the one PPA...
<wgrant> blizzkid: I normally use X.Y.Z-0ppa1 for karmic, X.Y.Z-0ppa1~jaunty1, etc.
<lifeless> wgrant: oh
<lifeless> so when is the multitarget coming active
<wgrant> It's difficult.
<wgrant> The semantics of it are very unclear.
<blizzkid> wgrant: ok I'll try that approach, but will my source.list lines then still be "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mcielen/ppa/ubuntu karmic main" or will they autmotically change?
<lifeless> ugh, 90% of http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30994534/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.subunit_0.0.2%7Ebzr78-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz is 'reading database'
<wgrant> lifeless: Yes. karmic's dpkg sucks like that.
<wgrant> blizzkid: What do you mean? If you want karmic, that's right.
 * wgrant thwacks pkg-create-dbgsym a few times.
<blizzkid> wgrant: when you look at my ppa https://edge.launchpad.net/~mcielen/+archive/ppa it gives you the line I gave, but now when I upload jaunty and intrepid to that ppa, will it change those lines?
<lifeless> wgrant: have you run into '/usr/bin/install: will not overwrite just-created `/build/buildd/subunit-0.0.2~bzr78/debian/tmp/usr/bin/subunit2gtk' with `filters/subunit2gtk'
<lifeless> '
<wgrant> blizzkid: It will just add extra options to select jaunty or intrepid.
<wgrant> blizzkid: The karmic one will not chnage.
<wgrant> lifeless: I haven't, but I can guess what it means.
<blizzkid> hmmz, I'll check what it does
<wgrant> blizzkid: eg. look at https://launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive/ppa
<lifeless> wgrant: I can guess too, but AFAICT it means 'dh7 is borked', so far.
<wgrant> lifeless: Sounds more like your .install file is contradicting itself.
<blizzkid> I see you have "select sources.list entries", so I guess these get created?
<wgrant> blizzkid: Right. There's an option for any series that's active in the PPA.
<lifeless> wgrant:
<lifeless> :!ls debian/*install
<lifeless> debian/python-subunit.install  debian/subunit.install
<lifeless> :!cat debian/*install
<lifeless> usr/lib/python*
<lifeless> usr/bin
<lifeless> wgrant: e.g., 'no'.
<blizzkid> hmmz, I must still be doing something wrong
<wgrant> blizzkid: Why?
<wgrant> lifeless: Intriguing. I've not used dh7 much.
<wgrant> Yay, PPA debug symbol extraction working.
<blizzkid> wgrant: I created 3 folders now, cwibber-0.1 cwibber-0.1~intrepid and cwibber-0.1~jaunty
<blizzkid> content is the same
<blizzkid> but when I dpkg-buildpackage in jaunty and then in intrepid the second overwrites the first
<wgrant> blizzkid: The version is controlled by the changelog, not the directory name.
<blizzkid> wgrant: so instead of cwibber (0.1-1) it should read cwibber (0.1-1~jaunty) ?
<wgrant> blizzkid: Except that the '-1' bit there is a lie, yes.
<lifeless> wgrant: upstream breakage
<wgrant> lifeless: Aren't *you* upstream?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> I'm allowed to break things too :P
<blizzkid> wgrant: what do you mean with a lie? should I remove that -1?
<wgrant> blizzkid: It's not in Debian, so it should be -0. Some people use -0ubuntu1~ppa1, or -0ubuntu1~username1, or -0username1, or -0ppa1, or...
<blizzkid> oh, I see
<blizzkid> and can I re-upload my karmic version with just that change? Or do I have to delete my packages first?
<wgrant> blizzkid: Now, that is awkward. Because you've used 0.1-1, you can never upload anything less than that to karmic.
<lifeless> blizzkid: do you mean 'karmic official' or 'karmic in my ppa'
<lifeless> wgrant: question all assumptions.
<blizzkid> ppa
<wgrant> lifeless: Indeed.
<blizzkid> I requested deletion
<lifeless> wgrant: in the fuckage here.
<lifeless> it was bzr (again, I'm upstream :P) doing a silent bad merg.e
<lifeless> so it got duplicated lines
<wgrant> lifeless: Aha. Lovely.
<lifeless> subunit2gtk was being installed twice
<wgrant> blizzkid: That won't help.
<blizzkid> wgrant: why not?
<wgrant> blizzkid: Because the version will be remembered.
<lifeless> when delete doesn't mean delete
<wgrant> It's delete in an archive context. It deletes it from the on-disk archive.
<blizzkid> hmmz
<blizzkid> wgrant: cwibber 0.1-0ppa1 (Accepted) so it worked (that's the changed one for karmic)
<wgrant> blizzkid: That can't always be relied upon to work.
<wgrant> But it looks like it has this time.
<lifeless> \o/ success
<blizzkid> good enough for me for now ;)
<blizzkid> yay, there all there now
<blizzkid> if you guys want to try it out and comment, be my guest :)
<lifeless> I actually meant my package :P
<lifeless> wgrant: so you're working on ppas
<wgrant> lifeless: I am.
<lifeless> wgrant: are you planning to tackle the 'web page says published, apt-get update says fail' skew?
<wgrant> lifeless: There shouldn't be more than a few seconds of that (except in primary/partner)
<lifeless> wgrant: just had 5 minutes
<wgrant> lifeless: Or do you mean source publishing status vs. binary publishing status?
<wgrant> Binary status is the far right column.
<lifeless> So the web page can claim that [say] amd64 is published
<lifeless> but apt-get doesn't see it
<wgrant> How does it say that it's published?
<lifeless> expand the table, list of builds with green ticks
<lifeless> and ones that aren't published it adds '- not published' [or something like that]
<lifeless> it follows that those with green ticks and without the warning are published and downloadable
<wgrant> lifeless: Right. So this appears with a green tick but without the '- not yet published' warning?
<wgrant> That seems odd.
<wgrant> They should be, within seconds of that being set.
<blizzkid> anyone has any suggestions for a better name than cwibber btw?
<lifeless> charles wanted indigo bracers but expectation rejected?
<wgrant> Plausible.
<wgrant> I do wish that pkg-create-dbgsym would avoid failing in obscure ways, unrelated to what I'm doing to it.
<lifeless> you're getting auto debug debs for ppas
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> And all my changes work.
<wgrant> But it fails for other reasons.
<wgrant> It did in my previous Soyuz setup too, but started working after a while.
<lifeless> Yak Shave.
<blizzkid> anyway, I'm off to bed
<wgrant> Hrmph. It the umask being set to 077, which I traced back to twisted, and indeed overriding it in twisted works. But why, then, does this not happen on the real buildds? Hmmmmm.
<lifeless> root?
<wgrant> lifeless: What do you mean?
<lifeless> is there a difference in the account running the code on the real buildds
<wgrant> Ah, right. I don't know, but I think they should be set up similarly (the package does all that).
<wgrant> (the 'buildd' user runs the daemon, which then sudos to do stuff)
<lifeless> Success bzrlib.tests.blackbox.test_log.TestLogMerges.test_merges_are_indented_by_level
<lifeless> Success bzrlib.tests.blackbox.test_log.TestLogMerges.test_merges_partial_range
<lifeless> Running [ 2% 387 test(s) ] Current test: None
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless> wgrant: ^ new pqm output coming soon :)
<wgrant> lifeless: Not bad.
<lifeless> by which you mean bloody brilliant.
<lifeless> :)
<wgrant> Only if it works for buildbot too.
<wgrant> Wow, the chromium-daily PPA is rather massive.
<lifeless> http://buildbot.net/trac/ticket/610
<wgrant> OK, bloody brilliant, then!
<lifeless> its not implemented yet; but they are aware of it, and its a matter of deciding what you want the UI to look like rather than anything else
<lifeless> and pushed
<wgrant> lifeless: I'm amused that PQM isn't self-hosting.
<lifeless> wgrant: its a PITA
<lifeless> I've taken some steps towards that yesterday and today with the improvements to its dependency chain
<lifeless> the problem is that it wasn't TDD'd up, the core is still only integration tested, and not comprehensively at that.
<spiv> lifeless: shiny
<lifeless> spiv: \o/
<idnar> "This site is running pre-release code. <a href="https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug">Please report all bugs.</a>"
<idnar> heh
<idnar> that's ironic
<lifeless> and a bly
<wgrant> There are threeish bugs on that already.
<wgrant> And it's going to be replaced soon.
<lifeless> Success bzrlib.tests.per_branch.test_branch.TestBranch.test_revision_ids_are_utf8(RemoteBranchFormat-default)
 * micahg was just going to report the same thing :)
<lifeless> Running [ 7% 1437 test(s) 4 failure(s) 5 errors(s) ] Current test: bzrlib.tests.per_branch.test_branch.TestBranch.test_revision_ids_are_utf8(RemoteBranchFormat-v2)
<lifeless> right, all stuff tested, pushed and blocked.
<lifeless> s/blocked/blogged
<lifeless> and RT ticket sent too.
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> http://slork.stanford.edu/
<kamalnandan> on this page:
<kamalnandan> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<kamalnandan> whats the meaning of "Step 1: Copy the first line from the apt sources.list entries section of the PPA overview page. For example:"
<kamalnandan> infact..i am new to lanchpad as well as packaging..
<kamalnandan> and i have just registered my openPGP keys with launchpad..
<wgrant> kamalnandan: I answered precisely this question when you asked a week ago. Do you need more explanation?
<wgrant> kamalnandan: You might have better luck looking at the instructions on the page for the PPA you want to install from.
<kamalnandan> wgrant: thanks for response..infact..i had got stuck with the key creation..the earlier one was lost somewhere..so i created again and registered today..ok..let me check the last week's log(infact i work on this project only on weekends, so tend to forget...:-)..sorry for that)
<wgrant> < wgrant> kamalnandan: The two 'deb' and 'deb-src' lines in a box on a page like https://edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive/ppa
<kamalnandan> wgrant: thanks for this..i will just go thru this..and probably will ask more questions..:-)
<wgrant> kamalnandan: Sure.
<kamalnandan> wgrant: well...but i havnt uploaded any package yet..i do have an example (hello world) package on my local machine...do i need to upload that first? if yes...do i need to go thru the further pages of the launchpad packaging tutorial?(https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware)
<kamalnandan> or lets say..why not i should try to install your experimantal package that is lying in your PPA??
<kamalnandan> wgrant: does it sound good?
<kamalnandan> just for learning and experimental purposes?
<kamalnandan> just for learning and experimental purposes..
<spiv> kamalnandan: well, it does seem a bit hard to follow an "Install Software" tutorial without some software to install.
<spiv> So sure, if you want to learn/practice doing that, I'd find some software to install.
<kamalnandan> spiv: thanks for that...I will appreciate that ...i am in learning phase and i want to install some example package and learn..
<kamalnandan> while adding the experimental package from Wgrant's page i get the following error:
<kamalnandan> "The following keys couldn't be verified because the public key is not available<some signature>"
<wgrant> kamalnandan: Exactly which PPA were you attempting to use, and how were you trying to add it?
<kamalnandan> wgrant: the experimental PPA on your page(https://edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive/experimental)..and i followed the same procedure as mentioned on this page(https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware)
<wgrant> kamalnandan: I might remind you to read the description of that PPA.
<wgrant> And try the '(Read about installing)' installing link on my PPA page, rather than the one on the help wiki.
<kamalnandan> wgrant: yes..thats what I am going thru...though i dont see any other description on your PPA page apart from the comment ("This site is running pre-release code. <a href="https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug">Please report all bugs.</a>")
<wgrant> "Dangerous stuff that you probably really, really don't want in your sources.list."
<wgrant> At the top.
<kamalnandan> wgrant: Oops...i had just moved away from that page and thats why i want able to see that description..:-(..
<kamalnandan> however, can you plz direct me to some simple package which i can install and see how it works..
<wgrant> kamalnandan: There's some stuff in https://edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive/ppa that isn't very likely to blow up in your face.
<kamalnandan> wgrant: thanks..i will try this one..:-)
<kamalnandan> need to go somewhere right now..have been able to do "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "
<kamalnandan> and also "sudo apt-get update"
<kamalnandan> will work further ahead in the evening..
<kamalnandan> thanks wgrant for your help..
<kamalnandan> bye for now..
<realbadapple> hey whats up with the server timing out constantly?
<wgrant> realbadapple: Which server? bazaar.launchpad.net?
<realbadapple> launchpad in general
<realbadapple> I just signed up and it keeps timing out
<wgrant> Any particular URLs?
<realbadapple> I was filling a bug report for gnome-do
<realbadapple> and confirming my user name and pass word for registration
<wgrant> Ah. That can be a bit of a problem at the moment for some projects with lots of bugs. To work around that immediately, use a shorter summary to start with. You can correct it on the second page.
<wgrant> That confirmation one I haven't heard of before.
<realbadapple> pretty much any link on launchpad times out
 * wgrant tries.
<realbadapple> does not seem to be project specific
<realbadapple> just thought I'd let you guys know so it can be look into and fixed
<wgrant> realbadapple: What kind of error page was it?
<realbadapple> I know you guys are doing some beta testing right now
<wgrant> "Please try again", or "Timeout error" with an OOPS number?
<wgrant> A.
<wgrant> +h
<wgrant> Indeed, there is a problem with one of the servers.
<realbadapple> the page that I get reads 'Sorry, there was a problem connecting to launchpad server. \n try reloading this page in a minute or two. if the problem persists ... ' it says to tell you guys here
<wgrant> Yep, that basically means that a server has become angry and run away.
<realbadapple> oh I just notice that you did find out that one of the servers is disgruntled
<realbadapple> hey do you guys support svn or cvs or just bazaar?
<wgrant> Only bzr natively, but svn, cvs and git can be imported.
<realbadapple> ya thats what I thought
<realbadapple> do you now of any Eclipse plugins for bazaar support?
<wgrant> realbadapple: There's bzr-eclipse, but I've no idea how good it is. I'm not a fan of IDEs.
<realbadapple> thanks and is that the official name?
<Ddorda> hello. i want to upload my .deb to PPA, is it possible or i must upload the source code?
<wgrant> Ddorda: You must upload a source package (.dsc). While that may technically just contain binaries that are put into the .deb at build-time, that would likely be in violation of the PPA Terms of Use.
<wgrant> Ddorda: Have you read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA and associated pages?
<Ddorda> indeed
<wgrant> Ddorda: Any particular reason you want to upload a binary package directly?
<Ddorda> i thought "source" meant to the source code of the project. the problem is that i have setting in the deb, so it will ask for some packages to be installed
<Ddorda> i guess the .dsc has it too, right?
<lfaraone> In bug 419478 , Jelmer recommended that my import be "nuked and retried". How do I go about doing that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419478 in launchpad-code "lp:~vcs-imports/rainbow-olpc/mstone-trunk import failing: NoSuchRevision" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419478
<wgrant> lfaraone: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+addquestion.
<wgrant> Ddorda: There should be documentation linked from that page about how to create source packages.
<wgrant> Ddorda: Everything that you can do in a binary package is possible to do in a source package.
<wgrant> Ddorda: It's normally easier, too.
<Ddorda> i see, i will search for the documentation
<Ddorda> wgrant: thanks for your help
<wgrant> Ddorda: np
<Ddorda> bye :D
<lifeless> lfaraone: open a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code
<MTeck> What causes point versions?
<MTeck> Like 105.1.1
<natureshadow> hi there!
<natureshadow> I'm somehow stuck - I have a package in my PPA for karmic and want it to be also available for jaunty. How do I approach that?
<natureshadow> I know I can upload for jaunty, then increase the revision and upload for karmic
<natureshadow> But what if the package is already uploaded for karmic?
<Yop69> Hi everybody
<Yop69> I would help to translate Amarok but I don't knwo How I do that.... can you help me please ?
<Yop69> nobody here ??? :'(
<mzz> well, I'm not really here, and I have no idea about how to translate things.
<Yop69> thx mzz, another one ? :D
<natureshadow> Yop69: If someone is here and has an answer to your question, (s)he will most likely say so
<Yop69> natureshadow : oki !
<natureshadow> Yop69: Did you look for information on amaroks project website?
<Yop69> euh not yet
<natureshadow> Yop69: Then that'd probably be a place to start
<Yop69> hm i don't understand
<Yop69> :/
<Yop69> Oki i sent a email to the translate team :)
<natureshadow> Yop69: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Support_amaroK
<natureshadow> Yop69: third paragraph
<Yop69> natureshadow : yes, very nice ;)
#launchpad 2010-08-30
<MTecknology> I was just thinking - would there be any issues in using the launchpad logo in a website theme of mine? I want to use it for an openid login
<lifeless> thats more a question for #launchpad-dev and the answer is 'some issues'
<kermiac> hi, is there any way to configure a mailing list to accept emails from people who are not registered on launchpad? Currently if someone who has not associated their email account with a LP account tries to send an email to our mailing list, the email does not even appear in the moderation queue
<kermiac> hi, is there any way to configure a mailing list to accept emails from people who are not registered on launchpad? Currently if someone who has not associated their email account with a LP account tries to send an email to our mailing list, the email does not even appear in the moderation queue
<persia> kermiac, You'd probably do better to file a question against launchpad (answers.launchpad.net/launchpad) than ask repeatedly here.
<persia> Folks who know don't seem to be around, and it might be quite a while before they get to backscroll (and even some normal backscroll readers skip weekend backscroll within the LP support team)
<kermiac> good idea, thanks persia
<lifeless> I'm pretty sure they get a bounce message
<lifeless> and the answer is [currently?] no.
<kermiac> thanks lifeless
<lvh> Hi
<lvh> I didn't have an internet connection on my new laptop yesterday and I did a bunch of commits
<lvh> today I uploaded all of them to lp, forgetting that I screwed up my bzr whoami
<lvh> so lp sort-of-kind-of knows who I am (... I had to register my ssh key, and I'm pushing to stuff under ~lvh)
<lvh> But it doesn't link to my profile and the email address is bogus (lvh@lagavulin instead of lvh@laurensvh.be)
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> I'm waiting around 23hours for a branch import.. see https://code.edge.launchpad.net/enlightenment
<jelmer> thopiekar: approved
<thopiekar> jelmer: thanks!
<thopiekar> jelmer: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54622879/e17-users-enlightenment-eina-deb-svn.log
<jelmer> thopiekar: it should retry
<hrw> hi
<hrw> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54624641/8njzxrlg9rh5TZOxPCvmtjdC4I2.txt - is such trackback normal (so my package is wrong) or not (so it is launchpad problem)?
<wgrant> hrw: Which build are you looking at?
<hrw> https://edge.launchpad.net/~hrw/+archive/arm-cross-compiler/+build/1940050 one
<wgrant> hrw: Your package is buggy.
<hrw> ok
<wgrant> You are clearly doing some very odd mangling.
<hrw> so now I need to find out how to 'fix' it
<wgrant> Basically, it's producing a binutils binary which expects to be built from a binutils source.
<wgrant> A binutils source of that version, in particular.
<wgrant> Whereas your source package is neither named binutils nor does it have that version.
<hrw> my package is a bit complicated one
<hrw> it builds cross-binutils, cross-gcc, cross-eglibc, cross-linux-headers using dpkg-buildpackage on their *-source binary packages.
<hrw> so it looks like I will need to hack resulting packages to have them other source listed
<wgrant> Why are you doing that?
<wgrant> Why not have them as separate sources?
<hrw> I am bootstrapping cross compiler
<hrw> I need to build binutils, linux-headers, gcc 1, eglibc 1, gcc 2, eglibc 2. Then package results and ship. results are used to build final cross-gcc
<wgrant> hrw: You can't build them separately?
<hrw> cant
<hrw> but even if I would split steps then problem will be the same
<jelmer> thopiekar, looks like it succeeded now
<thopiekar> jelmer: thanks again ;)
<Mez> Hmm, I cant seem to link a branch to a bug :(
<jelmer> Mez: The web page should have a link for doing so; you can also use "--fixes lp:XXXXXX " to bzr commit
<Mez> jelmer: does that work on a push too ?
<Mez> jelmer: yeah - I was doing that, though it wasn't coming back as done.
<Mez> But apparently it was done.
<Mez> I think it may just be a usability thing - it wasn't apparent (as the description was long) that it'd been linked.
<ali1234> https://launchpad.net/~a-j-buxton/+karma - how did i get those 10 points for "bazaar branches" - have have never used bazaar that i can remember. is it a bug?
<jelmer> ali1234, did you ever contribute to a git repository that is mirrored by launchpad perhaps?
<jelmer> ali1234, your lp homepage shows you've contributed to linux?
<ali1234> i have some commits in the kernel
<jelmer> that would explain it
<ali1234> ok, thanks :)
<G> don't know if it's just me or not, but have the builders frozen up?
<G> got two ppa builds going, and the logs have been stuck for ~5mins+ in a place where I wouldn't expect, and some other builds aren't appearing to be updating the logs etc
<G> looks like they've come right for me now
<tripps> hello. How do I find bugs that I've reported on and/or indicated also affected me?
<geser> tripps: http://launchpad.net/people/+me/+reportedbugs for the first part of your question
<MTecknology> Is there a known bug where bug heat doesn't show up on the bug summary page?
<deryck[lunch]> MTecknology, what bug summary page?  the top-level bugs page for a project or package?
<tripps> geser, thanks! now for the second part? :)
<MTecknology> deryck[lunch]: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal
<deryck> MTecknology, hey.  Yeah, it's a by-design kind of decision, and I think there is a bug requesting the table show heat as well.
<deryck> MTecknology, if not, please feel free to file a new bug stating you'd like to see heat there.
<MTecknology> deryck: ok- thanks
<SpamapS> https://api.launchpad.net/beta/bugs/?assignee=clint-fewbar
<SpamapS> 11 seconds. :(
<lifeless> SpamapS: hi
<lifeless>  /beta/ tsk tsk, /1.0/
<lifeless> they can take different code paths
<SpamapS> lifeless: Oh, I'm following this https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking
<SpamapS> lifeless: 11 seconds on 1.0 too. :-/
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> so, https://devpad.canonical.com/~stub/ppr/lpnet/daily_2010-08-25_2010-08-26/timeout-candidates.html
<SpamapS> some query iteration going on there?
<lifeless> just looking in https://devpad.canonical.com/~stub/ppr/lpnet/daily_2010-08-25_2010-08-26/combined.html to get a feeling
<lifeless> SpamapS: so, it may be 'Person:+bugs'
<lifeless> oh no, its the global
 * lifeless digs again
<lifeless> (sorry had a short ELOCAL in the middle)
<lifeless> let me see if leonardr/deryck know the pageid fo rthis
<lifeless> -> #launchpad-dev
<zyga> hi
<zyga> when I do bzr push I get "server sent unexpected response"
<zyga> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485969/
<zyga> it seems the other side branch is locked
<zyga> is there any way I can break the lock?
<beuno> zyga, yes, bzr break-lock URL
<zyga> beuno, I just tried that, it didn't help (I used the remote URL branch)
<beuno> zyga, what was the output of break-lock?
<beuno> also. do you have write access to that branch?
<zyga> there is no output
<zyga> beuno, yes, that is my branch, I push there all the time
<beuno> zyga, so "bzr break-lock lp:~zkrynicki/launch-control/stable.pure-server-side-models" and pushing again doesn't fix it?
<zyga> beuno, that's correct
<zyga> beuno, I'm on 2.2.0 on lucid
 * beuno taps on abentley's shoulder
 * beuno also sees lifeless in the back
 * zyga loves the good customer service :-D
<beuno> rockstar, maybe you're around?
<rockstar> beuno, hi.
<beuno> sounds like zyga's branch is stuck
<beuno> hiya rockstar!
 * rockstar reads backlog
<abentley> beuno, I'm around, it's just not obvious what's going on.
<rockstar> zyga, hm.  When you bzr break-lock, what happens?
<rockstar> abentley, hi.
<abentley> beuno, I think it's a defective lockdir structure, because there should be a file in that directory, and there isn't one.
<beuno> abentley, aha, I've seen that before, had to get a l-o-s-a to nudge it
<abentley> rockstar, hi.
<abentley> beuno, no, I'm wrong about what a correct lockdir looks like, and it looks correct.
<abentley> zyga, it appears your branch is stacked on lp:~arm-infrastructure/launch-control/trunk.  It appears that branch does not exist.
<abentley_>  zyga, it appears your branch is stacked on lp:~arm-infrastructure/launch-control/trunk.  It appears that branch does not exist.
<abentley> zyga, ping
<zyga> re
<zyga> abentley, pong
<zyga> abentley, hmm, how can it not exist? /me checks
<abentley> zyga, I get "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~arm-infrastructure/launch-control/trunk/" when I try to branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/launch-control/stable.pure-server-side-models/
<zyga> !
<zyga> it's gone
 * zyga has no idea what's going on
<zyga> abentley, trunk was the main branch of the project
<zyga> abentley, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/launch-control/trunk/files
<zyga> abentley, it's not gone according to loggerhead
<zyga> hmm
<abentley> According to Launchpad, the team ~arm-infrastructure doesn't exist.
<zyga> I sense a project got renamed and a million souls cried...
 * zyga pings kiko
<zyga> kiko, ^^
<zyga> kiko, did we rename arm-infrastructure to linaro-infrastructure just now?
<abentley> zyga, I can re-stack your branch on lp:~linaro-infrastructure/launch-control/trunk.  Shall I?
<zyga> abentley, please
<abentley> zyga, done.
<kiko> zyga, yes, we did -- talk to jamiebennett
<zyga> kiko, thanks
 * zyga invites jamiebennett
<kiko> zyga, it's done though
<zyga> kiko, I know, but we need to ensure that bzr keeps working, right/
<kiko> zyga, yep :)
<zyga> JamieBennett, thanks for joining
<JamieBennett> zyga: hey
<zyga> JamieBennett, I just tried to push to one of my branches and it caused this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485969/
<zyga> JamieBennett, apparently the branch was stacked on another branch that got renamed as a part of the team rename
<JamieBennett> zyga: so your branch was somehow linked to the team name?
<zyga> JamieBennett, I just want to ensure the operation is safe and it was an accident _or_ that we need to fix remaining branches (abentley fixed my branch manually)
<zyga> JamieBennett, yes, it was owned by the team
<JamieBennett> zyga: ah
<zyga> JamieBennett, the branch in question is/was http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/launch-control/trunk/files
<kiko> zyga, JamieBennett: we need to fix up other branches too, right
<JamieBennett> kiko: did the rename, I'm not sure what other branches are owned by teams but I'll take a look
<zyga> JamieBennett, now the issue is you need to fix not the branches that were owned by the team, but branches that _referred_ to them
<zyga> JamieBennett, that's more challenging unless launchpad knows this relation and can enumerate all stacked branches
<JamieBennett> zyga: umm, how do we do that?
<zyga> JamieBennett, I have no idea, guys any ideas?
<JamieBennett> zyga: maybe do it on a case-by-case basis when people complain
<zyga> abentley, lifeless, ^^ ?
<JamieBennett> zyga: although I don't think that many branches are about atm
<zyga> (how do we fix stacked branches that got their parent yanked by team rename)
<JamieBennett> maybe plars' branches?
<zyga> JamieBennett, while I agree I think that a bug is in order - unless you hacked the rename launchpad code hosting should _not_ break like that
<zyga> it should either reject or cascade the rename
<JamieBennett> zyga: agreed
<zyga> JamieBennett, I would say that any merge proposals are affected
<abentley> JamieBennett, yes, Launchpad knows about the relationship.  I thought it was displayed on the web page, but maybe it only shows the stacked_on branch, not the inverse relationship.
<abentley> JamieBennett, the bug is 377519
<JamieBennett> abentley: OK
<bsaibes> any idea when Launchpad staging will be back up. it still getting code update since the morning?
<goundy> Any idea when launchpad will provide wiki or documentation support for projects ?
<jetienne> q. is there something like oauth or openid with launchpad... or another ubuntu services?
<lifeless> yes, openid
<lifeless> and oauth for API's
<lifeless> bsaibes: we had a problem with the update, its rerunning now, and doing a db upgrade too, so it may be a qhile
<goundy> oh lifeless ! do you have an idea when launchpad will provide wiki or documentation support for projects ?
<goundy> :)
<lifeless> goundy: neither are on the canonical team roadmap at the moment. thumper is working on a wiki implementation that he'd like to put into LP to support wikis, which would be awesome.
<lifeless> goundy: the bug for that is on launchpad-foundations somewhere.
<goundy> lifeless, I'm subscribed to that bug, and since there were no activity there for a long time I'm asking here :p
<goundy> lifeless, thumper ? he's the one who started wikkid right ?
<lifeless> yes
<drew212> I get a timeout error when i search for packages on launchpad in Ubuntu: more specifically, when i search for the firefox package in ubuntu, is there a quick fix for this/is it a known problem?
<lifeless> drew212: what url are you searching on?
<goundy> good
<goundy> thank you lifeless
<drew212> lifeless: i'm not sure what that means so ill give you the URL =P: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=firefox
<lifeless> drew212: btw, all known timeout issues: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=timeout
<drew212> lifeless: thanks =)
<lifeless> your issue looks like: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/584913
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 584913 in Soyuz "Ubuntu package search timeout (affected: 2, heat: 9)" [High,Triaged]
<drew212> lifeless: i'm not sure what the bug description means for that bug...
<thumper> morning
<thumper> goundy, lifeless: morning
<goundy> oh thumper hi didn't notice you was here actually so I'm sorry for the highlight :)
<thumper> np
<thumper> just starting for the day
<goundy> :)
<lifeless> drew212: it means that searching for packages is timing out
<goundy> thumper, is there an online demo of what's been already done on wikkid btw ?
<lifeless> drew212: i suggest clicking on affects-me-too
<thumper> goundy: not yet, it is on my todo list
<thumper> I'm wanting to get a sample up using openid to login
<goundy> oh ok that's great news
<goundy> Oh yeah
<goundy> thumper, you did great by starting up this project, it will fill a big leak in LP ;)
<thumper> I think so too
<thumper> I just need to get some more time on it
 * thumper hopes quietly for 20% time
<goundy> thumper, if I was a python guru I'd have participated, it's still interesting for a developer :)
<lifeless> thumper: I'm totally with you; jml seems to have some concersns.
<thumper> lifeless: concerns with 20% time?
<thumper> lifeless: now I'm almost-god, we could try an experiment :)
<lifeless> thumper: and he's away too!
<lifeless> thumper: yeah, something along the lines of it being easy-to-lose - for folk to just keep doing the do
<lifeless> thumper: separately too, we need to really get some good, nay great, runs on the board vis a vis performance and deliverables
<exarkun> Why can't I see any loom data when I check out nosmart+bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~exarkun/+junk/modules ?
<lifeless> exarkun: you either have an old loom, or it was pushed with an old loom
<lifeless> loom was recently (2 months or so) fixed up to improve this
<exarkun> So how do I get a, uh, new loom?
<exarkun> Maybe when you say "loom" you're talking about the version of the loom plugin, not the data in the branch
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> I was, sorry.
<lifeless> I suspect your branch, which is a loom, was either pushed by old code which used a hook that bzr's core no longer triggers, or you are branching it using old code which uses a hook that bzr's core no longer triggers
<exarkun> Will I be able to just push from the original branch with a new version of the loom plugin to fix it?
<lifeless> I expect so
<lifeless> all the cases of this I saw when I fixed it up were like that - not corrupt or anything, just incomplete.
<exarkun> No dice
<exarkun> bzr 2.2.0 on both sides
<exarkun> loom 2.1.0 on both sides
<goundy> hi back.
<goundy> when I try to view my branch content at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andevelopers/androldem/mainline/files
<goundy> I get "Internal Server Error".
<goundy> New bug or something ?
<thumper> goundy: just a mildly sucky branch browser
<goundy> thumper, lol gotcha thanks :)
<marianom> hi everyone. I'm trying to moderate a message to a LP mailing-list (ubuntu-ar). Since yesterday it's returning an OOPS error. I guess it's already reported so any idea when is gonna be fixed?
<thumper> marianom: is there a bug for it?
#launchpad 2010-08-31
<bcurtiswx> launchpad is awfully slow for me
<lifeless> bcurtiswx: hi
<lifeless> bcurtiswx: we're working on performance, there are two broad problems
<lifeless> we have some ssh tweaks to make
<lifeless> and many specific pages are slow. what pages are you finding slow ?
<bcurtiswx> lifeless, awesome, thx for the info, have a good night :)
<lifeless> s/ssh/ssl/ above
<bcurtiswx> um, sometimes its OK, sometimes not
<bcurtiswx> like bzr branch lp:ubuntu/folks _was_ slow
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> well, please do report specific things that are slow anytime
<lifeless> we'll have a  look and see if its a known issue or a new one
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=timeout
<lifeless> is our list of known problem-pages
<bcurtiswx> lifeless, OK , thx
<nigelb> hi, is anyone working on the google maps client Id thing?
<nigelb> or is it a google mess up...
<spm> nigelb: I'm actually about to roll out the fix that in the next 30 mins
<spm> fix *for* that...
<nigelb> spm: yay, whats was the problem? v2 being deprecated?
<nigelb> *what
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is there a way to upload source package to PPA and not build it?
<persia> hrw, Set "Architecture: none" in debian/control, but this may cause other issues.  Why would you want that?
<hrw> persia: just curious
<persia> Setting an invalid Architecture string shouldn't cause any builds, but it may cause any number of errors.  I wouldn't do it unless you had a very good reason.
<wgrant> A PPA upload resulting in no builds will also be rejected simply for having no builds.
<hrw> good that source packages which fail to build are not removed
<persia> heh, so the correct answer is add dh_auto_build:\n\texit 1 to debian/rules :)
<hrw> persia: not quite
<hrw> persia: my package builds fine but ppa upload scripts do not like results so reject them
<hrw> persia: but I have user for source packages and ppa gives him signed repo
<persia> Oh, fail-to-upload?  Are you building on one architecture and hoping to have the packages in another?
<hrw> more complicated
<persia> heh
<hrw> persia: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54624644/upload_1942031_log.txt
<persia> Oh, namespace collisions.
<hrw> I have ugly hacky work around for it
<hrw> will push for rebuild after local tests
<al> why is it, that i can't set the export target on <https://translations.launchpad.net/quassel/i18n-master/+link-translations-branch> to <lp:~quassel-dev/quassel/quassel-i18n-lpexp>?
<exarkun> Why can't I see any loom data when I check out nosmart+bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~exarkun/+junk/modules ?
<danilos> al: you have to set it to a branch you own directly, and then you can move the branch to the team (bug 407260)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 407260 in Launchpad Translations "Translations export branch can't be team-owned (affected: 9, heat: 30)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407260
<al> danilos: argh. thanks!
<danilos> al: if it's an already existing branch, you can move it around a few times from the team to you and back :)
<al> "Translations export branch updated." - amazing.
<SpamapS> I am suspecting the answer is no to this, because I can't find any docs on it. Does the launchpad API support JSONP ?
<maxb> What is JSONP?
<SpamapS> basically lets you get around the same-origin restriction
<SpamapS> say I wanted to add an AJAX sourced window with my assigned bugs, but on my personal site..
<SpamapS> right now I have to iframe that or something silly. But w/ jsonp, you basically are using the <script> tag to call a remote API
<mfraz74> What is happening with the Google Earth API change?
<Hsn2020> hi
<Hsn2020> is one of the admins here?
<beuno> Hsn2020, what's up?
<Hsn2020> in lanuchpad answers
<Hsn2020> can you remove the tow buttons for add answer
<Hsn2020> sorry one button
<Hsn2020> because some people misuse it
<Hsn2020> beuno, are you there?
<beuno> Hsn2020, what do you mean?  from where?
<Hsn2020> some time people want to help but the understand the question wrongly and click it
<Hsn2020> this mean the answer they gave is wrong and the one who asked it will never get the correct answer
<beuno> Hsn2020, ah, I see, you mean as a generally usability issue
<beuno> it's an interesting thought
<beuno> I'd file a bug explaining this
<beuno> maybe it needs a confirmation dialog
<Hsn2020> i have once as a noob clicked the add answer that have acomment
<Hsn2020> confirmation dialog is a good idea
<Hsn2020> or make a team to reviews the answer and confirm them
<beuno> sure, that's more of a policy thing there rather than software
<beuno> I assume you mean all of this under the Ubuntu project?
<Hsn2020> usually
<Hsn2020> it is just an idea for more quality
<beuno> sure, I think filing a bug is a good start
<Hsn2020> ok i am going to report it as a bug
<Hsn2020> thanks
<seb128> hi
<seb128> I'm getting email spam from bug #278525 even week or so
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 278525 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "some error (affected: 0, heat: 7)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278525
<seb128> those emails have title like "[Bug 278525] I've never seen anything like this before"
<seb128> coming from "kheewabrar <kheewabrar@gmail.com>"
<seb128> with justification
<seb128> "You received this bug notification because you are subscribed to rhythmbox in ubuntu."
<seb128> does somebody has any clue why those are sent and why they don't show on the ui?
<ddaa> hey there
<maxb> urgh, really?!
<ddaa> I heard about this pqm-like thingy for launchpad, called "tarmac".
<maxb> Someone has registered a project 'mediawiki-1.16'
<ddaa> is that scheduled for implementation soon, or is that up in the air?
<maxb> How can people be so confused about what constitutes a project?!
<maxb> ddaa: https://edge.launchpad.net/tarmac exists already
<exarkun> maxb: because it's a fairly generic english language word?
<ddaa> maxb: maybe because people do not understand anything about the whole way launchpad has its idea of modelling the world
<exarkun> maxb: that launchpad has chosen to turn into a specific piece of jargon?
<exarkun> maxb: without presenting clear unavoidable documentation about?
<Lcawte> eww, Launchpad confuses me at the moment.. (yes, I hate reading documentation)
<ddaa> and instead just go the simplest route to creating the thing they need, without wondering how that fits in the Grand Model.
<maxb> The distinction of project != version seems fairly fundamentally clear to me :-/
<maxb> perhaps I'm just too steeped in the software developer's mindset
<ddaa> maxb: you need to know there is such a thing about a project/version model in launchpad
<ddaa> and how they relate
<exarkun> developing and releasing a new version of a piece of software _is_ a project
<maxb> hmm
<ddaa> Personally, I don't understand what's so difficult about metaclasses and descriptors in Python. Well, I don't understand it anymore after I wrapped my brains around them.
<maxb> Evidently my brain is too Launchpad-shaped to see some of its pitfalls
<thumper> Lcawte: what do you need help with
<thumper> ?
<thumper> hi ddaa
<ddaa> hi thumper
<Lcawte> thumper: nothing much, I'll get my head around it eventually :)
<maxb> Ah, it appears Lcawte was the registrant of the project that made me exclaim :-)
<Lcawte> maxb: sssshhh! :P
<Lcawte> I am not here.. look...
<maxb> urgh, we really need to canonicalize URLs before we do the "You can't request code imports for things already imported" check
<ddaa> weird, I think I DID code exactly that a few years ago
<ddaa> but canonicalization of URLs generally is pretty much intractable
<ddaa> and I'm not even talking about cvs or svn locations
<maxb> We can at least normalize trailing directory slashes :-)
<maxb> Which account for a metaphorical 99% of the problem
<ddaa> yeah, I'm pretty sure that's what I did
<Lcawte> Ubuntu Maverick, am I right in guessing thats the next Ubuntu release dev?
<thumper> ddaa: well, no actually
<ddaa> or maybe that was only for mirror branches, not code imports
<thumper> ddaa: the idea was there, but it doesn't work
<thumper> mainly due to the way that code imports don't use the same form validation code
<thumper> due to the way they update their own data
<ddaa> O.O
 * ddaa thinks he should maybe be glad of having forgotten so much about this code
<maxb> Lcawte: Maverick is the current in-development Ubuntu release, yes
<Lcawte> k, right.. and the whole Launchpad thing is like some web platform for the development of packages and things for Ubuntu.. ? /me hates reading docs, but that one seems pretty important :/
<ddaa> Not really. Ubuntu is a major stakeholder, and has lots of specific support, but Launchpad goes to lengths to be useful to upstreams has an ubuntu-agnostic hosting.
<ddaa> s/has/as/
<thumper> ddaa: what are you up to these days?
<ddaa> hacking on some application tracking webapp for recruiters, start-up stuff
<wgrant> Lcawte: Launchpad provides bug tracking, code hosting and other facilities to many projects.
<ddaa> not really taking off yet
<wgrant> Lcawte: Ubuntu is one of these, and it also uses it for building packages.
<ddaa> big pile of ugly untested legacy code
<ddaa> taking latin dancing lessons, and generally becoming less and less geeky as years pass.
<Lcawte> ok.. so Ubuntu packages, how do they work from Launchpad? You use the launchpad system and they get submitted to the package repo ?
<ddaa> (though that's not saying this much, considering how geeky I was to start with)
<wgrant> Lcawte: You upload a source package to Launchpad. It builds binaries from that source, and publishes them in a repository.
<ddaa> thumper: and you?
<thumper> ddaa: I'm still here... working on code
<ddaa> you got out of the management stuff?
<thumper> ddaa: wanting to smack loggerhead around
<thumper> ddaa: not really
<thumper> ddaa: but still managing to get some hacking time in
<ddaa> loggerhead does not like pqm: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pqm-dev/pqm/trunk/annotate/head:/bin/pqm
#launchpad 2010-09-01
<lifeless> ddaa: looks down
<lifeless> losa ping: code bounce fell
<mbarnett> booo
<lifeless> mkanat was needing more log data about this
<lifeless> to debug the cause
<spm> on it
<spm> email unread; do we have a fix for the 10+ min startup yet?
<spm> huh, it seems to be working now
<spm> betcha that was a rollout or similar...
<spm> close. log rotate.
<nhaines> I need someone to help me figure out the LP translation system so I can get PyRoom rocking again.  :)  Any links to documentation would be awesome.
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject
<nhaines> Excellent!  Assuming they discuss auto importing and stuff, informed questions to follow in a couple of days.  ;)
<purvesh> how to delete launchpad account ?
<thumper> purvesh: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+deactivate-account
<purvesh> thumper, thanx :)
<thumper> np
<purvesh> thumper, so other account also deleted with this open id ? like i have only one one.ubuntu.com
<thumper> I'm not sure sorry
<purvesh> thumper, its k ...
<wgrant> purvesh: Deactivating your Launchpad account will not deactivate your Ubuntu Single Sign-On or Ubuntu One accounts.
<wers> I'm going to change my LP ID. it's best to make an account to block the old one right? for OpenID security?
<wers> or has that issue already been fixed?
<wgrant> If you've used the old username-based OpenID URL, you could do that.
<wers> wgrant, thanks. I guess, it's the best workaround for now
<lifeless> wers: huh
<lifeless> wers: if you rename your account
<lifeless> the old openid tokens will fail
<lifeless> shouldn't be any issue
<lifeless> AIUI
<wers> lifeless, hmm. as far as I understand, they would work again if someone uses my old nick
<wers> because the OpenID tokens are based on the LP URL
<wgrant> That's correct. https://launchpad.net/~OLDUSERNAME could be taken by somebody else.
<wgrant> But those are not the tokens used by internal consumers -- they use random IDs.
<lifeless> wers: they won't have your cookies.
<lifeless> wers: if they had *your browser cookies*, and *your old username*, then there would be a hole
<wers> lifeless, hmmmm. makes sense
<wgrant> lifeless: What do cookies have to do with it?
<wgrant> If I log into a website as https://launchpad.net/~wgrant and rename my account, somebody can come along and rename their account to wgrant and impersonate me.
<wers> because cookies will give the authentication page that asks you if you want to proceed with that ID
<wgrant> It will work fine.
<wers> I'm not sure if that's how OpenID and LP work, though
<spiv> They might not be able to log in as wers, but depending on what the consumer does with OpenID they may be attributing things to launchpad.net/~OLDUSERNAME that shouldn't be attributed.
<lifeless> hmm, thats true
<wers> yep
<wers> how about https://usshop.ubuntu.com/? does it identify also based on LP URL?
<wers> and http://summit.ubuntu.com/? or if it's ubuntu.com, it doesn't use the LP URL?
<spm> login.u.c and login.lp.net are the same servers
<wgrant> Some things will identify based on username, others on https://launchpad.net/~username.
<wgrant> I don't really know how to tell.
<wgrant> But most Canonical services will identify based on another URL which will follow your account.
<wers> spm, does that mean I won't have problems with login.u.c if I change my LP ID?
<wgrant> So aren't vulnerable to this sort of thing.
<wgrant> wers: That's correct.
<wers> wgrant, cool. at least
<lifeless> wgrant: do they do that even if you type in .../~username ?
<lifeless> wgrant: its a hidden field, isn't it ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Most Canonical services don't ask.
<wgrant> They just send to you the preconfigured provider, which sends back the identity URL.
 * maxb wishes for wait-for-publisher && dput ppa:.....
<StevenK> maxb: sleep 20m && dput? :-)
<wgrant> It's a bit sad that the publisher takes so long these days.
<nigelb> Ursinha-afk: Happy birthday :)
<hannie> What does catalog&#8230 mean? Found in /software-centre/
<hannie> Hello Danilo
<hannie> danilos ping
<hannie> ping danilos
<danilos> hannie, hi
<danilos> hannie, how can I help you?
<hannie> do you know what &#8230 means?
<hannie> found in 'software center'
<danilos> hannie, it's a bug in software centre, it should be a unicode character (&#8230; is an XML character entity)
<danilos> hannie, somebody asked about it yesterday and filed a bug, I'm just trying to find it
<danilos> hannie, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/625859
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 625859 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Please fix escaping of UTF-chars in ui file (affected: 2, heat: 14)" [High,In progress]
<hannie> Thank you so much for your quick answer, Danilo
<hannie> © Is this the character &#8230?
<danilos> hannie, it's not worth translating the message before the bug is fixed
<danilos> hannie, though, I think the character is "..." (ellipsis)
<hannie> ok
<hannie> you are right, I just looked it up
<hendrik> "Launchpad requires a REFERER header to perform this action. There is no REFERER header present."
<hendrik> Filtering on Referer header is not a reliable way to prevent CSRF attacks because a number of plugins allow to set it to anything the attacker wants.
<hendrik> Interesting enough the German Wikipedia article has a whole subsection on why this is a bad idea: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-Site_Request_Forgery#HTTP-Referrer-Pr.C3.BCfung
<wgrant> The Flash bug was fixed years ago.
<wgrant> It's not the best solution, no.
<wgrant> But it is safe, excluding long-fixed browser or plugin bugs.
<hendrik> and excluding user.
<wgrant> Hm?
<wgrant> Yes, it's somewhat inconvenient for users, but it's not unsafe.
<hendrik> There is "just" the risk of exposing session ids on less than perfect web applications.
<wgrant> Howso?
<hendrik> And it is disabled by default in Opera and and many MS Windows firewalls filter it.
<wgrant> Firewalls can't filter it -- it's HTTPS.
<hendrik> there are webapplications out there which don't do an extra redirect to get rid of it on links.
<lifeless> wgrant: lies.
<wgrant> lifeless: Hm?
<hendrik> lifeless, he is right about the common desktop firewalls.
<wgrant> hendrik: Ah, you refer to other web applications which inappropriately store the session ID in the URL?
<lifeless> wgrant: squid, and many commercial firewalls, use MITM with corp certs to intercept and alter/filter HTTPS
<wgrant> lifeless: Well, yes, but anybody doing that is crazy and should be... dealt with.
<lifeless> wgrant: theory and practice, and the difference therein.
<Odd_Bloke> How long should I expect a registration email to take?  I have no confidence in work's email filtering, but don't want to start bugging the IT support guys too early.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: It normally takes just a few seconds here.
<Odd_Bloke> Our mail server still hasn't received the registration mail. :(
<Odd_Bloke> Is there anyone who could help me work out what's going on with my missing registration email?
<spiv> losa ping to help Odd_Bloke with a missing registration email?
<nigelb> aw
<nigelb> gah
<Odd_Bloke> There might be some complication because the email address in question (daniel.watkins AT credativ.co.uk) has been associated to another account in the past.
<Odd_Bloke> Yet another ping about my missing registration email.
<apachelogger> plz fix your product, kthxbai
<wgrant> (after some chasing, it turns out that the problem rather briefly referenced above was in fact a browser bug)
<popey> :)
<nigelb> heh, in that case: Die kde die :p
<bac> hi jtv1
<jtv1> hi bac
<bac> jtv: i have a translations question!
<jtv> uh-oh
<bac> jtv: for my shiny new project, how can i limit the languages it is translated into?  only two or three make sense at this point, but i'm getting well-meaning drive bys into others.
<bac> jtv: btw, i was amazed at how easy it was to get set up!
<bac> jtv: i have an open policy now, b/c i want to solicit drive by help, but only in the targeted languages, else people are wasting effort.
<jtv> bac: the only way to do that right now is to have a translation group.  But it may be more use to edit the template description(s) to say "we're really only supporting these languages."
<bac> jtv: you mean edit the .pot file?  will a comment be displayed in the UI?
<maxb> What's the story with help contacts these days? As in, there never seems to be one.
<jtv> bac: Yes.  AIUI the contributions wouldn't be wasted effort if someone came along and did a solid translation to an extra language—so why close the door on that?
<wgrant> I too have been somewhat concerned by the lack of OCR.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> CHR.
<bac> maxb: there whould be a CHR today
<bac> maxb: i will conjure up matsubara now...
<matsubara> bac, thanks for the reminder!
<bac> maxb: i did it on monday but i forgot to announce myself, which is quite unhelpful
<maxb> heh
<bac> (there are lots of other CHR tasks besides being helpful here)
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: "The Google Maps API server rejected your request" is a known bug and it's being worked on: bug 624981 | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<maxb> matsubara: Odd_Bloke needs either a LOSA or an ISD person, I'm not sure which
<matsubara> I'm having a little trouble here since my wireless mouse's battery is gone and I don't have a replacement.
<matsubara> I lost the backlog. what's the issue?
<matsubara> Odd_Bloke, Hi, how can I help you?
<bac> jtv: i understand about closing the door, but this project is very specific to a handful of languages.  i'll try editing the .pot file
<jtv> bac: ah!  Well, not literally the .pot file (we tend to equate them…) but the template details.
<maxb> matsubara: It's a registration confirmation email which has apparently not arrived.
<Odd_Bloke> matsubara: I registered with daniel.watkins@credativ.co.uk, and our mail servers haven't seen the registration email yet.
<jtv> bac: I should've made the distinction; I can only apologize.  Go to the UI for your template, and set the description.
<bac> jtv: as is often the case, you've confused me.  :)
<Odd_Bloke> I believe the problem to stem from the fact that the email address in question was related to my daniel-thewatkins account and, indeed, I merged an automatically created account for daniel.watkins@credativ.co.uk into my daniel-thewatkins account some time in the past.
<jtv> bac: where in Launchpad is the template in question?  Or are the templates in question?
<Odd_Bloke> Anyway, I'm going to grab lunch now, I'll be back in about 30.
<matsubara> Odd_Bloke, so, were you trying to register a new account or add daniel.watkins@credativ.co.uk to the daniel-thewatkins account?
<Odd_Bloke> matsubara: Register a new account.
<Odd_Bloke> So I can keep my work and personal development separate.
<matsubara> Odd_Bloke, and when you go to https://launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/+editemails you don't see your credativ.co.uk email, right?
<nigelb> bug 624981
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 624981 in Launchpad Registry "The Google Maps API server rejected your request (affected: 42, heat: 220)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624981
<Odd_Bloke> matsubara: Correct.
<Odd_Bloke> matsubara: Any advance?
<matsubara> Odd_Bloke, still chasing. I'm talking to Tom (LOSA). will let you know once I have more info
<Odd_Bloke> matsubara: Cool, thanks. :)
<seb128> hi
<seb128> could somebody tell me why bug #622926 has that heat number?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 622926 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "Switch User fails on return trip (affected: 1, heat: 577)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622926
<seb128> it has no comment, no other affected user, no duplicate, it's not a crash, not a security issue, not a private bug
<seb128> in theory it should not get any heat but it's ranked first on the indicator-session bugslist
<deryck> seb128, let me take a look now....
<seb128> deryck, hey
<seb128> deryck, thanks ;-)
<deryck> np :-)
<seb128> I will check for bugs about heat
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bugs has it with color over the heat icons
<seb128> where the bug page has not
<seb128> and clicking on the "?" in the bug list gives a "Lost something?" indication rather than explanation about heat
<seb128> it works on the bug page thoug
<seb128> though
<deryck> seb128, so about the heat number first...  all the subscribers will add heat, and recent activity adds heat, so if someone recently subscribed then you get more heat for it being a longer standing bug....
<deryck> that kind of heat should decay quickly though with inactivity
<seb128> hum
<seb128> the bug has 1 subscriber and subscribe add 2 to to the heat
<seb128> and the bug didn't get touched for a week
<deryck> seb128, bug several subscribers via the structural subscription
<deryck> s/bug/but
<deryck> bugs on the mind I guess
<seb128> ie bug #623804
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 623804 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "Enable users to configure on the previous 'shutdown timer' feature (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623804
<seb128> that should get the same heat
<seb128> the also subscribed are the same
<seb128> it's newer than the other one
<seb128> and has the same number of subscribers
<seb128> but heat is only 6 there
<seb128> that doesn't make sense to me
<seb128> or bug #620082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 620082 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "Lock screen shortcut not changed dynamically (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620082
<seb128> I fail to see what parameter makes the first one different
<deryck> seb128, I'm not sure either, but I would guess some recent activity on the higher bug that is not reflected on the activity log.  Maybe someone unsubscribed and we counted that as activity and added points when we shouldn't have?  (Just a guess)
<seb128> well that sort of activity would have been adding small amount of heat
<seb128> subscriptions, etc should be only 2 points of heat
<seb128> and that would have generated bug emails
<seb128> hum no, not subscription...
<deryck> seb128, yes, for the thing itself, i.e. the subscriber isn't worth much, but there is a percentage of the packages total heat that is added for every day of recent activity.
<deryck> this was added to make the hot bugs list more responsive to daily activity.  There is also a percentage that is substracted from heat for every day of inactivity.
<seb128> well that bug is less active that the 2 others i listed which got triaged
<seb128> well I would understand it hear had doubled
<seb128> well I would understand it the heat had doubled
<deryck> seb128, but I'm suggesting perhaps the higher heat bug has more recent subscriber changes that aren't reflected in the mail or activity log for the bug.
<deryck> seb128, I would give it a couple days and if the bug heat doesn't drop, then we should file a bug to try and track down exactly what has happened.
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> I will watch for other cases
<seb128> ideally the heat would give details on click
<seb128> like 6 = 3 subscribers * 2 point
<seb128> so we would know exactly why the bug is heated ;-)
<deryck> seb128, thanks, more cases would help, too!  and I'll file a bug about the heat help pop not showing on the bug listing.
<seb128> deryck, thanks
<seb128> deryck, there is bug #587542 about the other issue I mentioned before
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 587542 in Launchpad Bugs "Bug listing heat is different to "in bug" heat? (affected: 1, heat: 2)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587542
<seb128> just for info
<deryck> seb128, yes, thanks.  The problem is that heat is really context specific, rather than just bug specific.
<seb128> deryck, ok
<seb128> deryck, do you give extra heat to bugs open using apport compared to those open manually on launchpad?
<deryck> seb128, no, the reporter is not figured into the heat calculation.
<seb128> ok, weird
<seb128> bug #614817 has a similar issue to the previous one
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 614817 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Set up chat text changed (affected: 1, heat: 153)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614817
<seb128> I though maybe an extra 150 was added due to apport or something
<seb128> bug #623312 seems buggy as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 623312 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Problem with typing filenames (affected: 1, heat: 495)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623312
<deryck> seb128, I'm wondering if the percentage of heat added for activity isn't overly high for packages, because it's using the max heat of the distro to get the percentage rather than max heat for package.
<seb128> do you have any way to figure that from your side?
<seb128> ie to know the detail of a bug heat?
<deryck> seb128, it's a trigger in postgres that runs on any number of actions.... so we could figure it out, but it would take a combination of searching activity and subscriber activity to work out
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will keep observing and probably open a bug about it
<seb128> heat numbers are mostly useless right now on ubuntu sources
<seb128> lot of bugs without any subscriber, comment or change get high heat for no visible reason
<deryck> seb128, but is it bad comparably speaking?  i.e. even though the numbers are high, are the lower heat bugs even less active?  Or there appears no difference in the high and low heat bugs?
<seb128> deryck, well, bugs with ten of duplicates and affect user get three time less that the one I just listed
<seb128> taking the nautilus example
<seb128> see bug #61237
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 61237 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Drag 'n Drop in list view doesn't work (affected: 23, heat: 60)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61237
<deryck> seb128, ok, so yeah, please file a bug.  List 1 or 2 with high heat and 1 or 2 that should be high but are not.
<seb128> I think mostly metrics are right, out of cases like the ones I pointed which get highly ranked for no reason
<seb128> ie if you ignore those buggy cases other bugs seem ranked in a correct order
<seb128> ok, I will
<seb128> thanks
<deryck> np, thank you
<yofel> a question about team ppas: is every member of the team notified about build failures?
<yofel> or just the uploader?
<yofel> and what about recipe builds?
<mfraz74> What is happening with the Google Earth API change?
<soren> Do you guys know of any working daily, recipe-based builds for maverick?
<soren> Ah, I see the problem now. Never mind.
<yofel> mfraz74: from what I know the maps were disabled for now until the issue is solved
<mfraz74> yofel: thanks
<soren> abentley: Launchpad says I've exceeded my quota for recipe based lucid builds. I just need one more, can you help me out? :)
<soren> abentley: (Asking you since, AIUI, you work on that part of lp)
<lifeless> soren: general thing - ask the CHR first (help contact in the topic)
<abentley> soren, sorry, I can't add to your quota.  You can work around it by targetting a different PPA or distroseries, or by creating a new recipe with the same contents.
<lifeless> soren: avoids interrupts on folk when there is a designated interuptee for the day
<abentley> soren, we recommend testing locally first, to avoid wasting build farm resources and exceeding your quota.
<soren> abentley: I am targetting a different ppa.
<soren> abentley: One to which I have not uploaded today.
<soren> abentley: Understandable. I didn't even realise there was a quota.
<soren> lifeless: Fair point. My terminal was far from wide enough to reveal that bit of info from the /TOPIC, but I do see it now.
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<lifeless> that should help
<soren> It does :)
<abentley> soren, my bad.  The quota is 5 per person/distroseries/recipe/24hours
<soren> abentley: Sliding window or UTC date or some such?
<abentley> soren, I don't understand.  Builds that were created in the past 24 hours count against the quota.  Builds that are older don't.
<soren> abentley: Ok. That's the "sliding window" option. "UTC date" roughly means "counter resets at midnight UTC time".
<soren> abentley: But great, thanks for clarifying.
<abentley> soren, I thought 24 hours implied that.
<soren> abentley: It should, but it wouldn't be the first time someone said "last 24 hours" and really meant "on the same day".
<abentley> fair enough.
<cody-somerville> OOPS-1705EB2156
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1705EB2156
<cody-somerville> thats very odd
<yofel> can someone tell me wth went wrong here? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54550518/upload_1940040_log.txt
<yofel> can't open https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ - Error ID: OOPS-1705EB2401 - the button to disable edge redirect does nothing and after disabling the redirect I get Error ID: OOPS-1705A2026 on production
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1705EB2401
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1705A2026
<yofel> (after disabling the redirect from my profile page)
<lifeless> yofel: I can't see that oops yet; should be able to soon
<lifeless> yofel: ok I have your 2401 oops up
<lifeless> I think its a dup
<lifeless> abentley: sorry to interrupt
<lifeless> LocationError: (<lp.code.model.sourcepackagerecipebuild.SourcePackageRecipeBuildJob object at 0x12dcac10>, 'build')
<lifeless> does that ring any bells ?
<abentley> lifeless, it's not a problem I've seen before.  I'd be very surprised to see that fail.
<lifeless> abentley: 23 this week according to lpoops. Will file a bug
<lifeless> launchpad-code ?
<abentley> lifeless, sure.
<abentley> lifeless, tag it "recipe".
<lifeless> there are three similar ones
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project?field.searchtext=locationerror
<lifeless> I think they are all different though
<lifeless> abentley: done - bug 628427
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 628427 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "oops on /builders - LocationError(SourcePackageRecipeBuildJob, 'build') - BuilderSet:+index (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628427
<bman2> how can i unsubscribe from all bugs im watching on launchpad.net?
#launchpad 2010-09-02
<lifeless> bman2: do a search for bugs you are subscribed to
<lifeless> bman2: and then, as appropriate, unsubscribe from the bug; unsubscribe the team(s) you're in from it, or leave the team(s) subscribed to it.
<lifeless> e.g. if you're in a product qa team you might reasonably expect that team to be subscribed to its products bugs :)
<bman2> nah
<bman2> its lists for laundpad itself
<bman2> i use myown sso
<bman2> how do i search?
<lifeless> bman2: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?advanced=1
<poolie> did bug expiry ever end up being reenabled?
<lifeless> there is a spec
<lifeless>  / wiki page thingy
<lifeless> I saw an edit go by the other day
<poolie> is that a "no"?
<poolie> not complaining, just confused
<poolie> https://help.launchpad.net/BugExpiry and the ui imply it's active
<wgrant> Current schedule is for right after Maverick.
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> so 'no'
<wgrant> It was going to be around now.
<lifeless> coming, but it needed more work
<wgrant> But Ubuntu wanted it delayed.
<lifeless> something like:
<lifeless>  - ubuntu needed some tweaks
<lifeless>  - ubuntu gets turned on
<lifeless>  - other people can opt in after that
<poolie> that's fine, i just want the docs to reflect reality
<lifeless> https://dev.launchpad.net/Bugs/CommuncationForBugExpiry
<poolie> thanks
 * poolie contemplates writing an api client to copy tracebacks from the attachment into the description and bug title
<wgrant> poolie: Sounds like you need apport.
<poolie> i have one; can it be told to do that?
<wgrant> I thought it did by default.
<poolie> then i will try to work that out before duplicating it, thanks
<wgrant> For Ubuntu it certainly does.
<poolie> hm
<poolie> so i think we have a few problems
<poolie> one is that i don't think it ever copies the stack trace into the bug description?
<poolie> (or does it?)
<poolie> and i really find that helpful for bzr
<poolie> the other is that users tend to upload crash files manually rather than using apport-bug
<poolie> maybe we can steer them towards it
<poolie> oh another is they may be on windows and just paste a log file, not using apport at all
<micahg> lifeless: convert to question is still broke on edge
<lifeless> micahg: yes, for that bug
<lifeless> micahg: I have a branch that takes us a good way towards knowing why
<micahg> lifeless: ok :), I got worried when I saw your post about lowering the timeout
<lifeless> micahg: hopefully that will land today; and in a follow up I'll instrument mail, memcache etc
<lifeless> micahg: well, convert to question isn't *systematically* broken
<lifeless> micahg: its db times were very reasonable IIRC
<micahg> lifeless: yeah, it just timeouts
<lifeless> micahg: so its got a bad scaling factor in it which means it breaks sometimes
<lifeless> we will definitely fix it
 * micahg must just have bad luck with it :)
<micahg> lifeless: so, with the lower timeout, I should file bugs again for oopses?
<lifeless> micahg: you always should if they are not in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=timeout
<lifeless> micahg: or if its not a timeout oops
<micahg> k
<lifeless> micahg: we've fixed lots this last month
 * micahg adds that to LP links
<lifeless> micahg: note that aiming for -0- timeouts is not a sane goal, we'll aim to minimise, but things will always happen
<micahg> lifeless: of course, the convert to question one is just one I hit every time on edge :)
<lifeless> micahg: sorry! you hit it on prod too though right ?
<micahg> lifeless: yes, about half the time
<lifeless> it may get a little worse
<lifeless> this will get it fixed sooner
<micahg> lifeless: now I know where to check for timeout bugs though, so I'll file new ones if I hit something
<lifeless> please do.
<micahg> if I don't have time to code for LP at least I can report bugs :)
<Ryuzaki`> Hi, anyone about?
<wgrant> Ryuzaki`: Sure.
<Ryuzaki`> Ideally a Canonical LOSA? Problem is, I can't recall which e-mail address I've currently got my Launchpad account on, as I've swapped about domains when they've been used for different things
<wgrant> Ryuzaki`: Do you know your Launchpad username?
<Ryuzaki`> So I can't log in, as I can't recall exactly which address is current for my LP account
<Ryuzaki`> I do know it, yeah
<wgrant> What is it?
 * Ryuzaki` points wgrant to PM
<wgrant> Ah, so your email address is private.
<wgrant> So you do indeed need a LOSA.
<wgrant> LOSA ping: ^^
<mthaddon> so what's the account?
<maxb> Incidentally, *why* do we log into LP using an email address, not an account id?
<wgrant> A good reason now is that accounts don't have non-numeric identifiers besides an email address.
<wgrant> As for the original reason? No idea.
<geser> it is possible to log-in with ones @ubuntu.com email address? never tried this
<wgrant> geser: If you've added it to your Ubuntu Single Sign On account.
<geser> Ubuntu SSO account? is that different from my LP account?
<lifeless> wgrant: we didn't want to expose numeric ids. we started with basic auth, with the username.
<wgrant> geser: Um, sort of.
<wgrant> geser: Your Launchpad account is knows the identity of your SSO account. login.launchpad.net and login.ubuntu.com use the SSO account.
<geser> is there a seperate page for my SSO account? e.g. to configure the attached e-mail addresses or change the password or comes this from the LP account?
<wgrant> geser: Email addresses are configured separately (on login.ubuntu.com or login.launchpad.net).
<wgrant> And passwords aren't on LP any more
 * geser didn't notice this change
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is it normal that PPA's APT archive has packages which are not visible on LP PPA page?
<bigjools> yes, click on the "View Packages" link
<hrw> https://edge.launchpad.net/~hrw/+archive/arm-cross-compiler/+packages does not list libc6-armel-cross
<hrw> result of armel-cross-toolchain-base build
 * bigjools pokes around
<hrw> and (as expected) my next package failed to build cause did not found those in PPA's APT
<bigjools> that won't be the reason it failed
<hrw> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libc6-dev-armel-cross : Depends: libc6-armel-cross (= 2.12.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<bigjools> hrw: it looks like you're creating arch-all packages of the same version
<bigjools> see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54778928/upload_1945934_log.txt
<bigjools> "The following files are already published in ..."
<bigjools> and the old binaries got superseded too early
<hrw> bigjools: it is first time when this package built on both archs
<bigjools> I suspect you're generating the same package on both arches
<hrw> yes, will have to change that
<bigjools> and one is trying to supersede the other
<bigjools> same arch-all package I mean
<hrw> but why amd64 build (first finished) published only amd64 packages but arch:all ones got to APT?
<bigjools> we only build arch-all on i386
<bigjools> I'm not sure of that
<hrw> ok, I am now preparing new version of package. will delete current one
<bigjools> hrw: don't delete
<bigjools> just increment the version
<bigjools> the old version will be automatically superseded
<hrw> I know, but I prefer to not ship broken versions in meantime
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> I'm guessing that your package is generating files that are not in the control file?
<bigjools> I'm not a packaging expert, so that's a guess
<hrw> man, it is far more complicated
<bigjools> yes, it usually is :)
<hrw> my package runs dpkg-buildpackage internally, then select set of packages, run some of them though dpkg-cross, then mangle them. then generate debian/control and debian/files
<bigjools> yeah it will struggle to show much in the UI since the source package doesn't tell the whole story
<hrw> so on i386 "binary-arch" + "binary-indep" are run and on amd64 only "binary-arch" - right?
<bigjools> well if we see an arch-indep package we build it on i386
<bigjools> but since you're taking that decision away from the build system then you need to manage it yourself
<bigjools> either arch will be fine
<hrw> I am asking cause I need to split few build steps
<tgm4883> How can I turn off Answers in a project? I don't want users to be able to ask questions here on LP?
<thekorn> tgm4883: I think it's in the very left column on your project's page in the "Configure progress" section
<thekorn> click on configure support tracker
<deryck> https://launchpad.net/PROJECT/+configure-answers
<thekorn> and choose unknown
<thekorn> right, or listen to deryck ;)
<deryck> no, thekorn knows all as well :-)
<tgm4883> see, I would love to have that work then
<tgm4883> but i've had it configured that way for weeks now
<tgm4883> and someone asked a question 17 hours ago
<tgm4883> I have no idea how they did that
<deryck> tgm4883, what project?
<tgm4883> mythbuntu
<tgm4883> https://edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<tgm4883> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+question/123711
<deryck> weird
<tgm4883> thats the question, IDK how they asked it, I can't find anywhere to ask it on our project
<deryck> yeah, it looks like it's turned off.
<tgm4883> odd
<deryck> tgm4883, maybe someone asked it against something else and someone re-targeted it to mythbuntu?  Just a guess.
<tgm4883> could be, i'm going to ping aaron about it
<tgm4883> if thats the case, would seem like a bug
<deryck> tgm4883, I would open a bug against launchpad-answers.  I think there is a bug somewhere.  Unless it was asked before you turned off the app.
<tgm4883> definitly not. We've actually had answers turned off for about a year, then when the new (configure..) thing came out we turned it off there as well
<tgm4883> so it's definitly been off for a month or so
<deryck> yeah, I would file a bug then
<tgm4883> will do
<smoser> ok, stupid user question: i have a tarball. i want to put that tarball up for others as a released version tarfile.  how would i do that: https://launchpad.net/cloud-init
<SpamapS> smoser: add it as a release
<SpamapS> smoser: click on 'trunk' series, then in there click "Create release"
<SpamapS> smoser: already looks like there is a tarball up w/ a mielstone and everything.
<smoser> yeah. i ended up figuring that out, although i'm not sure its right.
<smoser> i didn't really want a milestone.
<smoser> i wanted a release
<smoser> pita
<smoser> (that wasn't nice, sorry)
<smoser> i'm probably just not a good user, but i was just confused, and wanting an easy way to just add a download.
<SpamapS> they're the same thing
<SpamapS> releases are the culmination of a particular milestone
<SpamapS> I was a little confused by the milestone thing at first too.
<SpamapS> but yes, you're a bad user, horrendous really
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code hosting offline 8.00-9.30 UTC on Friday 3rd September for unexpected hardware maintenance. http://is.gd/eRMxF | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code hosting offline 8.00-9.30 UTC on Friday 3rd September for unexpected hardware maintenance. http://is.gd/eRMxF | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo> evening guys
<BUGabundo> what's up with LP anwers?
<BUGabundo> I've got two emails from LP project sent to one of my projects contact
<thumper> BUGabundo: is it possible that one of them was for a team?
<thumper> BUGabundo: if you look at the source of the email there should be some headers that explain a bit about who and why it was sent
<BUGabundo> some how one of my teams was set as a contact for LP anweser
<thumper> BUGabundo: starting with X-Launchpad
<BUGabundo> no idea how it ended up there
<BUGabundo> all of the sudden today I started getting mail
<BUGabundo> thumper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487489/
<thumper> BUGabundo: X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale is the interesting oen
<thumper> one
<BUGabundo> thumper: I've "fixed" it
<thumper> :)
<BUGabundo> but I just want to know HOW to got there in the 1st place
<BUGabundo> if it was a fluke, maybe some one else is also affected
<BUGabundo> if it was someone on my time, I need to talk to them
<wgrant> It was someone on your team :(
<BUGabundo> if it was someone unauthorized, then LP needs to be fixed
<BUGabundo> wgrant: based on your logs?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> But I know that code, and it's very careful about who it allows to make subscriptions.
<BUGabundo> your experience?
<BUGabundo> there are 3 ppl in that team
<BUGabundo> ill talk to them
#launchpad 2010-09-03
<micahg> are bugs not being able to pull status form upstream trackers a known issue?
<wgrant> micahg: Which tracker?
<wgrant> I know of an issue with debbugs.
<micahg> wgrant: I just saw it for mozilla on bug 569528,but have seen it for gnome and debian
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 569528 in chiark-tcl (Ubuntu) "Sync chiark-tcl 1.1.0+nmu2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affected: 1, heat: 28)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569528
<micahg> oops
<micahg> bug 588595
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 588595 in Mozilla Firefox "Ubuntu download button renders inccorrectly in Firefox 3.7 (trunk) (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588595
<brr> One of the PPA build machines got stuck: https://launchpad.net/builders/terranova
<d1b> OH HAI
<d1b> question why do i see in my bug reports listing duplicates of some bugs?
<d1b> is this because it is tagged for different distros?
<beuno> d1b, because they have multiple targets, yes
<lifeless> if you're searching in a context that can have multiple tasks, yes.
<lifeless> its a feature; the ui can be improved
<d1b> right and there isn't an option to change that?
<beuno> well, this is for his personal list I assume
<d1b> yeah :)
<lifeless> I was chatting with deryck about that a couple weeks back, not on the roadmap immediately
<beuno> its a bug, just a hard one to solve
<d1b> beuno: oh hardly ;)
<d1b> select * from bugs where ....
<lifeless> d1b: its strictly correct, because it shows the *target* column.
<lifeless> d1b: select DISTINCT is needed, but these results *are* distinct.
<lifeless> what I think would be nice would be to show all the targets as one row
<lifeless> with something nice breaking out the status per target
<d1b> lifeless: don't include anything but the bug number for the distrinc ;)
<beuno> right, its a UI issue rather than technical
<d1b> yeah :)
 * beuno has discussed multiple times
<lifeless> d1b: if we did that, today, it would not show some tasks (because it shows one task per row). That would be worse.
<d1b> right. why not just put them in a sort of larger row if that is the case
<lifeless> d1b: isn't that what I just said I would like to see?
<d1b> lifeless: don't nkow what you asid :)
<lifeless> look up above
<d1b> oh ah no sort of
<beuno> one of the problems is that each bugtask can have a different importance
<d1b> show the targets sure -but if the status differs show that too
<beuno> and default sorting isby importance
<beuno> so it makes it hard to decide where to plate it
<d1b> give it the highest importance assigned to the bug number# regardless of target?
<lifeless> beuno: move it around as the users eyes cross
<d1b> haahahah
<lifeless> beuno: different areas of the screen
<beuno> oh, life would get very intersting if we could know where people's eyes are going  :)
<lifeless> beuno: appropriately pretty models of the appropriate gender can control that :P
<beuno> heh
<beuno> it's amazing when you see the eye-tracking software show you how people's eyes go straight to people's exposed areas on ads, no matter how much people try
<d1b> so just reuse some of the old ubuntu material then ;)
<lifeless> beuno: its how we got here .... really not surprising
<beuno> lifeless, what was surprising is that the first look is *always* at the eyes
<d1b> big brother is following you!
<d1b>  http://www.hughsandeman.co.uk/media/blogs/archive/bigbrother.JPG
<lifeless> beuno: I wonder if its worth doing a little (v) and (^) on duplicate results
<lifeless> beuno: labelled 'next task of this bug'
<lifeless> beuno: duplicate results being the wrong thing to say, of course. But you know what I mean.
<lifeless> beuno: so with three tasks, the first shown would have
<lifeless> v
<lifeless> the second
<lifeless> v^
<lifeless> the third
<lifeless> ^
<beuno> yeah, the problem always comes back to which one to show first
<lifeless> beuno: but this means you don't are
<lifeless> *care*
<lifeless> beuno: because it wouldn't be grouping them, there is no tension with sorting
<lifeless> some query magic needed still to determine next/prev on this page/not on this page.
<beuno> lifeless, you still need to sort it some place one the list though
<lifeless> but it at least has a clear behaviour
<beuno> and choose which one to show first
<lifeless> beuno: you place them all on the list
<beuno> no?
<lifeless> beuno: exactly as they are today
<lifeless> beuno: just add a really small tasteful link to the next/prev tasks of that bug beside the bug target
<beuno> lifeless, I don't follow. You still show all 3 of them?
<beuno> or you show 1 row, with prev/next
<beuno> I am looking at: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~beuno
<beuno> the "In" column is the target
<lifeless> all hree
<lifeless> or you could show a + or something with a popup that lists all the tasks (and still show each task as separate rows
<beuno> I see, just so you could visualize it better?
<lifeless> beuno: I'm saying, don't mess with the table. Annotate the rows that have the same bugid in some way to make the duplication self documenting and explicator
<lifeless> y
<beuno> gothca
<lifeless> mmm goth
<beuno> so it wouldn't really solve this dupe-look-a-like issue
<beuno> it may make it feel worst
<beuno> but it will explain better what's going on
<beuno> it's a nice step forward I think
<beuno> lifeless, something else we could fiddle with, is moving the target next to the bug #
<beuno> so people understand this relatonship better
<lifeless> perhaps visually group somehow ?
<lifeless> like with a slightly darker border athe outer edge of their two rows
<beuno> yeah, something like that
<lifeless> beuno: that would be nice too
<lifeless> where is the bug to write this stuff up in
<beuno> lifeless, bug 1357 no less!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1357 in Launchpad Bugs "Bug listings include reports multiple times for multiple targets (affected: 7, heat: 32)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357
<beuno> 4 digit bug!
<lifeless> \o/
<lifeless> beuno: would you like the honours ?
<beuno> oh sure, why not
<beuno> haven't done this in a while, I'm nervous!
<lifeless> ha!
 * beuno comments
<beuno> lifeless, off to bed. Nice talking UI and Launchpad to you again!
<lifeless> beuno: likewise, sleep well!
 * beuno waves
<nhaines> beuno: good night!  :)
<dobedobedoh> What's the best way of requesting a feature/change to Launchpad?
<dobedobedoh> At present, Launchpad links to bugs if a comment fits a syntax like bug #xxxxx
<poolie> dobedobedoh: file a bug in https://launchpad.net/launchpad, or ask here
<poolie> ok
<dobedobedoh> It would be quite handy if it also recognised something like (Closes: #xxxxxx)
<dobedobedoh> As per the debian devleoper reference
<poolie> i would kind of expect that to also actually close the bug
<poolie> i think it does match that in commit messages?
<poolie> actually isn't the debian standard to say "LP: #1", to distinguish it from debbugs?
<dobedobedoh> haven't seen it match in commit messages yet
<wgrant> (Closes: #XXXXXX) is Debian-specific.
<wgrant> The Launchpad equivalent is LP: #XXXXXX, as poolie says.
<wgrant> (Closes: #XXXXXX) could perhaps link to the relevant Debian bug.
<dobedobedoh> Okay - fair enough
<dobedobedoh> There was another question I had - when adding comments, is there any markdown or other syntax highlighting?
<dobedobedoh> Or handy way of posting a log excerpt without having it line wrapped?
<marktheunissen> hi all!
<marktheunissen> help! we need to deploy code urgently and launchpad is down. :<
<marktheunissen> anyone know what the ETA for loggerhead coming back is?
<LinuxJedi> marktheunissen: see topic :)
<marktheunissen> ah gotcha
 * LinuxJedi was trying to look into code on lp to fix some valgrind warnings when it happened ;)
<harpreet> Hi everyone
<harpreet> Is this correct place for asking questions about vmbuilder on ubuntu.
<marktheunissen> hmm, seems to be back?
<marktheunissen> is it safe to user?
<marktheunissen> *user
<marktheunissen> *use
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<hrw> hi
<hrw> how can I clean PPA's APT archive from packages?
<hrw> bumping versions is not possible
<bigjools> I think Ubuntu has a downgrade script somewhere
<bigjools> I've not used it myself
<bigjools> try asking in #ubuntu
<hrw> ok
<hrw> Ubuntu has ppa-purge but it removes PPA's packages from system. I want to remove packages from APT archive of my PPA.
<bigjools> hrw: just delete them
<hrw> how much time it takes between "packaged deleted" LP message and getting them removed?
<hrw> ok, done
<hrw> thx
<hrw> now need to reupload my source
<bigjools> it takes up to about 15 minutes sometimes
<bigjools> you can't re-upload the same version
<bigjools> you must bump it
<hrw> even when I deleted it from LP?
<bigjools> I see what you mean in your original question now
<bigjools> yes, even when you delete it
<bigjools> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/990
<hrw> ok, will bump then
<Odd_Bloke> I'm having yet more problems related to my emails.  The latest commit at https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-watkins-credativ/openobject-addons/crm_max_fix is by "Daniel Watkins <daniel.watkins@credativ.co.uk>", which is related to ~daniel-watkins-credativ.  However, the link on that page points to ~daniel-thewatkins, which is no longer associated with the email.
<Odd_Bloke> Is there anyone available to have a poke and work out what's going on?
<LinuxJedi> Odd_Bloke: who are you logged in as in "bzr launchpad-login"?
<LinuxJedi> (executing that will show you)
<Odd_Bloke> LinuxJedi: daniel-watkins-credativ
<LinuxJedi> Odd_Bloke: hmm... really odd, maybe its something to do with the ssh keys used
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Commit authors are tracked as a separate mapping from email addresses to users.
<wgrant> I don't know of a way to get them moved across.
<Odd_Bloke> :(
<Odd_Bloke> Shall I file a bug/question or something?
<wgrant> A question, perhaps.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> could I interest anybody in sharing their wisdom about using bzr, launchpad, code reviews, launchpadlib, hacking in a nice way or any other app development related topic at Ubuntu App Developer Week? :-)
<Odd_Bloke> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/123948 filed.
<hrw> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54867642/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.armel-cross-toolchain_1.28_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz shows that libc6-armel-cross is not available. But this package is present in this PPA APT archive... what is wrong?
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bigjools> hrw: remind me of your PPA url again?
<hrw> https://edge.launchpad.net/~hrw/+archive/arm-cross-compiler/+build/1945328
<bigjools> hrw: libc6-armel-cross might not be installable for some reason, does it have all its dependencies available?
<hrw> rechecking now
<hrw> installed fine
<hrw> directly from ppa
<bigjools> can you retry the build please
<hrw> sure
<bigjools> it may not have been published in time
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> is it possible to comment out a line in a recipe?
<hrw> bigjools: same
<bigjools> hrw: the queue is quite big, your build won't have finished yet?
<hrw> it failed already
<hrw> https://edge.launchpad.net/~hrw/+archive/arm-cross-compiler/+build/1945391
<bigjools> you uploaded a new version?
<hrw> yes
<bigjools> you can just retry the original if it failed
<hrw> new ver is same just version bumped
<bigjools> I realise - I'm just saying you don't need to do that to retry a failed build
<hrw> ah, did not know
<bigjools> I am doing a test installation here
<bigjools> hrw: ok so libc6-armel-cross depends on libgcc1-armel-cross which depends on gcc-4.5-arm-linux-gnueabi-base which does not exist
<bigjools> you can use the "chdist" tool to work this out BTW
<hrw> sorry then
<hrw> too much builds of the same
<hrw> ok, another 1.5h of builds to wait (+ queue)
<hrw> I have 1.35 in PPA which just started building and 1.36 freshly uplaoded which fix bug in 1.35. will 1.35 build be killed with new upload or not?
<bigjools> hrw: if it already started, no
<bigjools> hrw: can I suggest that you use pbuilder locally to test your builds
<bigjools> PPAs are not a build testing service
<hrw> I do also in pbuilder - just it passed in it as it builds arch+all
<hrw> thanks for all help bigjools and have a nice weekend
<bigjools> hrw: no problem
<bigjools> and thanks
<nessita> abentley: ping
<abentley> nessita, hi.
<nessita> abentley: good morning! would you have some minutes to talk about a possible issue with lp:ubuntuone-client code? beuno suggested that you may help us
<nessita> abentley: basicaly, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client is reporting that latest version of trunk is 627
<nessita> abentley: and in our local copies of trunk we have upto revno 671
<abentley> Okay.
<nessita> abentley: revno 627 was landed on 2010-08-11
<abentley> nessita, actually, I see 627 just landed.
<nessita> abentley: LP is sayins "21 hours ago" for revno 627
<abentley> nessita, Sorry, meant to type 628.
<abentley> nessita, which landed 10 minutes ago.
<nessita> abentley: yes, that was tarmac that is running in a cron job
<nessita> abentley: we already disabled
<nessita> abentley: the problem is that upto yesterday trunk had 671 revnos
<nessita> abentley: and today only to 627
<nessita> abentley: and besides the revno numbers mismatch, the code for those revnos is gone as well (I know we can recover that, but we'd like to diagnose what happened)
<abentley> nessita, what do you see if you do "bzr missing" with a local copy against trunk?
<nessita> abentley: running the command right now
<nessita> abentley: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<nessita> oops
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/487870/
<abentley> nessita, it looks like facundo@taniquetil.com.ar had revno 627, merged 671, committed and pushed.
<nessita> abentley: that's for revno 628 right?
<abentley> nessita, yes.  But actually that was committed and pushed by tarmac?
<nessita> abentley: we should avoid looking at thta revno, it landed when trunk was already messed up
<nessita> abentley: yes, we mostly land branches using tarmac
<nessita> abentley: see this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/36736/ is the output of
<nessita>  bzr log -r627..671 --show-ids
<nessita> abentley: as you can see, there are all the missing revnos
<abentley> hmm.  So it seems like the new revno 628 does include everything up to 671, or else bzr missing would have shown more.
<nessita> abentley: maybe, I can do a recursive diff to check
<abentley> nessita, I'm not aware of any way the revisions can be accidentally removed from the timeline.  It should only happen if you uncommit or push --overwrite.
<nessita> abentley: I see. Can we know if that actually happened? because as far as we know we haven't pushed with --overwrite
<nessita> abentley: we're really worried about this, and it would be very important to understand what happened
<abentley> nessita, no, our server doesn't know what command is being run when a branch is changed.
<abentley> nessita, rick mcbride is subscribed to revision notifications, so he should have been emailed when this happened.  Looks like no one else is subscribed.
<nessita> abentley: I'll ask him, thanks. Just to be sure I understand, is there any chance that today's maintenance had something to do with this?
<nessita> abentley: we land all the branches using tarmac, except for tags that we push "by hand"
<abentley> nessita, I can't think of a way that it would be implicated.
<nessita> is very, very unlikely that someone ran push --overwrite :-/
<nessita> abentley: anyways, thanks a lot for your help, I'll try to find more info from rmcbride
<rmcbride> nessita: just got back from retrieving lunch. I'll dig through the rev notifications
<nessita> rmcbride: thanks!
<nessita> abentley: so, can we disable the ability to do push --overwrite to a given project? or can we log that somehow? or at least what can we do today to be able to debug it tomorrow?
<nessita> abentley: still around?
<lucidfox> What's the bzr equivalent of "git remote add origin"?
<james_w`> lucidfox: it might be bzr pull --remember
<james_w`> though I don't really know what the effect of that git command would be
<dob_> hello, i created a new ppa and uploaded my sources, the upload was successful, even as i did not add my pgp key to my profile. Then i added my key and dput tells me: Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net. But nothing happens, i am waiting for about an hour..... Any ideas?
<james_w`> dob_: run with --force
<dob_> upload was successful
<dob_> how long will i have to wait for the status information in my repo?
<dob_> ah okay
<dob_> now i got a email
<dob_> that it's accepted
<lucidfox> james_w`> ah right, bzr help push clarified the matters
<dob_> hi thank you very much
<dob_> It's now in my repository
<abentley> nessita, back.
<nessita> abentley: hello again!
<nessita> abentley: my team and I were wondering, can we disable the ability to do push --overwrite to a given project? or can we log that somehow? or at least what can we do today to be able to debug it tomorrow?
<nessita> abentley: rmcbride received an email, this morning saying that "44 revisions were removed from the branch."
<abentley> nessita, that suggests it was a user-driven change, not a bug in the hosting code.
<abentley> nessita, I don't think you can disable push --overwrite.  bzr generally trusts its user.
<abentley> nessita, since you already have a bot managing the branch, why not make the bot the only one who can write to it?
<abentley> nessita, this is what we do in Launchpad.
<nessita> abentley: yes, we'll try that. Biut we al
<nessita> oops, wrong enter
<nessita> abentley: but we also need some sort of logging... can we do that? at least for pushes --overwrite? or to what command was used to push?
<abentley> nessita, there is logging on the user side that would show this.  On the server side, we deal with lower-level primitives.
<abentley> nessita, e.g. we know that a branch has changed from one revision-id to another, not that push was issued.
<abentley> nessita, and if sftp is used, we don't even know that.
<nessita> abentley: ok then, thanks for your time
<deryck> adeuring, you disappeared again
<deryck> heh
<EdwinGrubbs> does anybody know how long it will be before staging is up? It seems like it has been updating the code for the last four hours.
<kirkland> just checking ... are you guys aware that the Google Maps API is busted?
<kirkland> looks like the key is expired
<deryck> hi kirkland.  yeah, we're aware.  Not sure what the state of our fix is, though I thought we had disabled the maps on edge now.
<deryck> I think it's actually a change in Google's SSL support, not the key though.
<deryck> sinzui knows all, I believe.
<sinzui> I know nothing about a 10,000 SSL fee
<sinzui> I am an engineer
<deryck> heh
<yofel> jelmer: anything needed for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/ontologies to be approved? I'm not too familiar with setting up imports
<jelmer> yofel, hi
<jelmer> yofel, mainly for somebody in the vcs-imports team to approve the import
<yofel> k, will wait then
<jelmer> yofel: Looking at that import, I think it should be under the ontologies project on launchpad though
<jelmer> rather than under project-neon
<yofel> I don't think we have a project for that
<smoser> how do i create a new spec (blueprint ) ?
<smoser> i'm looking https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~smoser and i can't figure out how to add a new one.
<annodomini> Is there a sample or sandbox project on Launchpad, that I could use for playing around with without spamming a real project?
<smoser> i figured out my issue above.
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/aaaaaaargh.png etc
<popey> trying to file a bug with apport on lucid, i get that.. is this a launchpad issue?
<popey> (note: I can browser to lp on that machine fine)
<lifeless> popey: that would appear to be a local issue; *or* something is buggered :P
<lifeless> popey: can you see what name its trying to lookup (strace or something might help there)
<popey> lifeless: http://popey.com/~alan/apport_trace.log
<lifeless> popey: its firing off /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk
<lifeless> you'll want follow-fork, and you can look in ityourself ;P
<lifeless> just for for resolver calls
<popey> message understood :D
 * popey is not an strace expert
<popey> thanks though :)
<lifeless> popey: I have a few things to do here like checking for earthquake damage ;P
<lifeless> or I would be willing to read through the MB's of data you'll be generating.
<popey> fun!
<lifeless> we're in rangiora http://www.geonet.org.nz/earthquake/quakes/3366241g-maps.html
<lifeless> http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/news/4094979/Huge-earthquake-rocks-Christchurch
<mlaci> hi guys! can i hope that the timeout error goes away from this page anytime soon? - https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<lifeless> mlaci: what OOPS ID did you get
<lifeless> !oops
<ubot5> An OOPS is a system error in launchpad, please see https://help.launchpad.net/Oops
#launchpad 2010-09-04
<nhandler> lifeless: I just got an OOPS-1707ED2083 for that link that mlaci posted
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1707ED2083
<nhandler> The issue is still there even on non-edge: OOPS-1707M1769
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1707M1769
<lifeless> well non-edge is generally worse
<lifeless> need to wait a few minutes for the oops to sync
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> Page-id: Archive:+packages
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/607934
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607934 in Soyuz "timeouts on +packages (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<lifeless> there is a nuts query there
<lifeless> LIKE '%' || '' || '%'
<lifeless> thats going to chew cpu and be slow
<lifeless> I'm going to file a new bug on it
<lifeless> mlaci: did you manually create that url
<lifeless> mlaci: or did launchpad generate the link to it ?
<lifeless> mlaci: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/629921
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 629921 in Soyuz "Archive:+packages with empty name search does like '%% search. (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<lifeless> mlaci: fixing that may not be enough to fix your PPA, you have a lot of builds there.
<lifeless> mlaci: but I'm sure it will help.
<Ddorda> hey guys, any idea why i get this error when doing bzr branch lp:ubuntu-drupal-theme ?
<Ddorda> the error: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x-2010/".
<maxb> Ddorda: it seems to work for me
<lifeless> Ddorda: have you done 'bzr launchpad-login'?
<lifeless> maxb: it may be an explicit stacking rule, incompatible with http if Ddorda doesn't have bzr+ssh setup
<lifeless> maxb: just a theory
<maxb> oh... I thought lp was supposed to fix those up
<wgrant> I don't think it even did it back when it mirrored branches.
<lifeless> maxb: no, they need to be relaitve paths always
<ricotz> hello, could someone have a look at this build https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+build/1945560 which shows this error "dpkg-deb: failed to create directory: No space left on device"
<ricotz> wgrant, hi ^
<LinuxJedi> oh, nice.  Launchpad seems to have mixed up my account and one I used to use several years ago :(
<freedo> morning
<LinuxJedi> ah, ok, it seems launchpad reverted email logins to the state of a month or so ago
<freedo> i have a strange error when trying to build a package on launchpad: it complains the i386 builder cannot find a compatible libstdc++
<freedo> amd64 builds fine though
<freedo> can anyone advise how to fix that?
<bilalakhtar> Why does my +karma show that my karma has expired? Shouldn't it have become less than expiring completely?
<nigelb> freedo: ppa? #ububntu-packaging might be agood place
<bilalakhtar> People, the e-mail interface of lp is down.
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: weekend is not the perfect time since most losa's might be away, you can file a question against lp about it
<nigelb> err, that was about the +karma query
<bilalakhtar> both are problems :(((((
<bilalakhtar> Is anyone else over here having the same e-mail interface problem?
<lifeless> bilalakhtar: you haven't described your problem
<lifeless> so its impossible to say
<lifeless> perhaps you should describe it
<lifeless> as for karma, it degrades over time and then expires completely.
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: One is unable to comment by sending an e-mail to nnnnnn@bugs.launchpad.net or whatever
<lifeless> it takes years to do this (I forget the exact time frame)
<lifeless> bilalakhtar: more details please
<bilalakhtar> Second case
<bilalakhtar> requestsync  in the ubuntu-dev-tools package is failing to file sync requests when using the e-mail interface
<lifeless> bilalakhtar: what happens, do you get an error, do you get a non delivery report
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: nothing at all
<lifeless> bilalakhtar: there are many possible causes for that; check your mail logs to make sure that the mail has actually been sent
<bilalakhtar> however requestsync works okay using --lp options
<nigelb> do you have the bug numbere with happened?
<nigelb> s/with/where
<lifeless> the most common cause is mail not being sent
<bilalakhtar> bug #625239
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 625239 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Pressing Enter crashes both X and plymouth in graphical mode (affected: 7, heat: 42)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625239
 * nigelb sees a coment from you
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: That was a comment using the Web UI
<bilalakhtar> and I have 2 comments pending from around 2 hours using the e-mail interface
<nigelb> which email ID did you mail from?
<nigelb> i.e. are you sure its from one of those you have registered with LP?
<bilalakhtar> The mail was sent at Sat, 04 Sep 2010 10:28:09 +0300 from bilalakhtar@ubuntu.com
<bilalakhtar> yes I have been sending many e-mails to bugs from that and it never failed
 * nigelb wonders if ubuntu.com mail server is working
<Laibsch> Is there anything wrong with the targets http://paste.debian.net/87721/ in ~/.dput.cf?  Whenever I upload a particular package to them it is refused with "The source apt-cacher-ng - 0.5.4-1 is already accepted in ubuntu/lucid and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution."
<Laibsch> that's strange for two reasons.  1) I'm uploading to maverick 2) even the lucid source in that ppa has been deleted about 24 hours ago
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: ubuntu.com e-mail server doesn't need to work for sending mails
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: the mails have a modified From: header but they are actually sent from yahoo or gmail or whatever is your preferred address
<nigelb> d'oh, right
<bilalakhtar> Laibsch: that's wrong
<Laibsch> bilalakhtar: what's wrong?
<bilalakhtar> Laibsch: try using the dput ppa:FOO/BAR <source.changes> syntax
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> doing as you suggest now
<Laibsch> let's see what happens
<Laibsch> nonetheless, if the .dput.cf is invalid, I'd like to fix that of course
<Laibsch> FWIW, this pattern has been working for me for years all the way to lucid
<bilalakhtar> Laibsch: incoming = ~r0lf/ubuntu/maverick should be incoming = ~r0lf/ppa/ubuntu
<bilalakhtar> Laibsch: no need to specify the distro release here, its specified in changelo
<bilalakhtar> *changelog
<Laibsch> nope
<Laibsch> that's the reason I have it there
<Laibsch> to force upload to a particular release
<Laibsch> no matter the changelog
<bilalakhtar> Laibsch: You cannot force an u
<bilalakhtar> sorry
<Laibsch> nonsense
<Laibsch> sorry ;-)
<Laibsch> you can
<Laibsch> and it's documented somewhere
<bilalakhtar> Laibsch: you might be able to, but you need to use ~r0lf/ppa/ubuntu/maverick then
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> let me try that
<Laibsch> let's wait for the latest upload
<Laibsch> to see what happens
<bilalakhtar> Laibsch: its documented here https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions
<Laibsch> thank you
<Laibsch> sed to the rescue
<Laibsch> bilalakhtar: uploading to incoming = ~r0lf/ppa/ubuntu/maverick now
<Laibsch> same result
<bilalakhtar> Laibsch: then I cannot help
<lifeless> bilalakhtar: so, again, check your logs that the mails have been sent
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: ah, I checked it soo many times, it HAS been sent
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: and it was signed by my registered GPG id
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: and I have been sending mails this wasy for quite a long time
<Laney> lifeless: I have seen it too: my mail was certainly sent
<lifeless> Laney: ok
<Ddorda> maxb, lifeless: i am logged in and not able to download it
<bilalakhtar> lifeless agreed when Laney said but didn't believe me
<Laney> Message-ID: <20100903165931.GK17896@ubuntu.lan>
<Laibsch> bilalakhtar: thanks.  let's see if another dev has anything to say.
<Laney> one incident could be user error, two is probably a problem
<bilalakhtar> Now, its 2 hours since my mail was sent
<bilalakhtar> pity this had to happen on a weekend
<lifeless> bilalakhtar: I would have advised Laney as I advised you, when there are two distinct reports the probability of a single user problem goes down and a system one goes up
<Ddorda> lifeless: i'm not sure why, but bzr branch doesn't work to me. i know it works in other computers
<Laibsch> @all: why does an upload to "incoming = ~r0lf/ppa/ubuntu/maverick" get rejected based on "the source being already accepted in ubuntu/lucid" (which in fact is not even the case)?
<lifeless> Laney: whats the changelog suite set to ?
<bilalakhtar> Laibsch: is the same source package with same version already in ubuntu/lucid?
<lifeless> blah
<lifeless> Laibsch: ^
<lifeless> so, I don't see any oopses from mail processing
<Laibsch> bilalakhtar: no
<Laibsch> and even then it would be strange
<lifeless> which means it is likely to be a datacentre incoming mail issue
<Laibsch> because I'm uploading to maverick!
<lifeless> I'm just going to ping the sysadmins
<Laibsch> bilalakhtar: the source used to be there yesterday, but I deleted it about 24 hours ago.  so it should be cleared.
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Bug mail may be having issues, being investigated | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<lifeless> ok, I've asked in our sysadmin channel
<lifeless> I'll pop back in a wee bit and see if anyone asnwered, and failing that escalate
<Laney> thanks
<lifeless> what mail provider did you send via
<lifeless> bilalakhtar: ^ and you?
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: yahoo
<lifeless> Laney: ^
<Laney> lifeless: I run my own MTA
<lifeless> ok
<Laney> logs indicate it was sent
<lifeless> Laney: do you do direct delivery, or via ISP etc ?
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: mail is certainly going; I just sent it to the bugcontrol list (also hosted on launchpad) and it got into the list
<Laney> lifeless: direct
<bilalakhtar> and since I am subscribed, I got it back
<lifeless> Laney: ok, so you have an ack from the canonical server
<lifeless> suggests a mail processing issue
<lifeless>  / cron job issue
<Laney> I never got a bounce or anything, indeed
<Laney> they could check their logs for that message ID I gave you
<lifeless> Laney: different folk can look at different bits
<lifeless> but yes, thanks.
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: Message-id: <1283585289.2528.1.camel@bilal-laptop> is my message id
<bilalakhtar> I've sent 2 mails to be precise, this is the id of the first one
<lifeless> bbiab
* Laney changed the topic of #launchpad to: Incoming bug mail may be having issues, being investigated | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<lifeless> I've escalated
<rajee> hai need help
<rajee> im unable to publish my openPGP key keyserver.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> rajee: what error do you get?
<rajee> im receiving error as gpgkeys: HTTP post error 7: couldn't connect to host
<rajee> gpg: keyserver internal error gpg: keyserver send failed: keyserver error
<rajee> i trying for past three days
<rajee> but im repeated with same errors
<nigelb> might want to raise a ticket at rt.ubuntu.com uname=ubuntu,password=ubuntu
<rajee> okay
<rajee> i logged in
<nigelb> just write the problem and the error
<rajee> okay
<rajee> where i need to write the problem ?
<nigelb> click on 'New Ticket'
<nigelb> top right bar I think
<rajee> yes. done
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> what header does lp send when you click  on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2/+build/1945735/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.kdenetwork_4%3A4.5.1-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<rajee> nigelb : i explained my issue in the new ticket
<nigelb> do you have a number?
<nigelb> A ticket number that is
<rajee> but in requestors  field, cc field what i need to add ?
<nigelb> rajee: in requestors, put your email ID
<rajee> okay
<nigelb> so you get updates on the issue, leave the cc empty
<rajee> okay
<lifeless> shadeslayer: why? (You can just look in your browser)
<shadeslayer> lifeless: i just found out the right place to look D
<nigelb> rajee: just talked to a sysadmin, keyservers do seem to work
<shadeslayer> :D
<rajee> nigelb : a ticket number is generated
<nigelb> rajee: yes, I saw and I asked an admin too
<rajee> nigelb : okay
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: You filed a new ticket in RT? Do we need to file a bug?
<rajee> nigelb : so what i have to proceed for publishing the key ?
<lifeless> bilalakhtar: huh?
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: about the incoming bug mail issue
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> neither
<thopiekar> how is support for 'nest-part' going foreward?
<lifeless> its being looked at
<nigelb> rajee: what is the command you're trying again?
<rajee> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com followed by my key
<nigelb> rajee: behind a firewall or something?
<thopiekar> james_w`: ping
<rajee> nigelb : no
<nigelb> rajee: can you try gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --search-keys 'nigelbabu@ubuntu.com'
<nigelb> if that works it could still be a problem with push
<rajee> yes one sec
<rajee> the same error
<rajee> gpg: searching for "nigelbabu@ubuntu.com" from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<rajee> gpgkeys: HTTP search error 7: couldn't connect to host
<rajee> gpg: key "nigelbabu@ubuntu.com" not found on keyserver
<rajee> gpg: keyserver internal error
<rajee> gpg: keyserver search failed: keyserver error
<nigelb> rajee: ah, something's wrong at your end
<nigelb> that command works fine for me
<rajee> oh okay
<rajee> nigelb : thanks yar
<nigelb> np
<lifeless> Laney: bilalakhtar: elmo thinks its fixed.
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: That was quick!
<Laney> lifeless: sweet, thanks! Was there a problem then?
<bilalakhtar> Must have been ^^
<lifeless> appears to have been an index file that caused a large malloc when parsing/processing it on an internal mail server.
<lifeless> we don't know if that was just a pathological internal structure, bug, corruption or any other cause possibility you could come up with.
<bilalakhtar> hmm, now 2 new dup bugs are going to be filed for package gkdebconf
<bilalakhtar> and 2 more comments on a plymouth bug
<lifeless> is it ok?
<lucidfox> I've uploaded the Russian ru.po translation file for my project, but it's listed as "Needs Review", and both "Approved" and "Imported" are greyed out
<lucidfox> any idea why?
<lucidfox> (well, not uploaded, it was auto-imported from bzr)
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: wait for it to get auto-approved (up to a day)
<bilalakhtar> I have also faced similar problems
<G> wow is it just me or is mail from launchpad delayed a little
<G> oh not as bad now
<oo> How does a bug become associated with a particular ubuntu version, would I do that by tagging "maverick" for example?
<Laibsch> oo: this is a question for #ubuntu-bugs
<Laibsch> but to answer your question, any open ticket is always meant to be open against the latest development version, maverick in this case
<Laibsch> I tag with maverick or lucid if I've verified it exists in that particular release
 * shadeslayer points to bug 630259
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 630259 in Launchpad itself "content-encoding should be gzip (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630259
<JoshBrown> What kind of credit do you give a patch submitter? Do you author the commit in their name, add a comment `patch by Bob` to the commit, or what?
<shadeslayer> JoshBrown: patch by Bob
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> JoshBrown: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/2.0.1-1ubuntu2
<JoshBrown> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> np
#launchpad 2010-09-05
<George_e> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<George_e> "Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode."
<George_e> So I'm letting you know.
<Muscovy> Is bazaar.launchpad.net working currently?
<George_e> Muscovy: No. It's not.
<George_e> There must be some problem with it.
<jsjg> For the last 90 mins. I get timed out on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/plymouth/lucid/files
<jsjg> The message suggested that I note that here
<Muscovy> jsjg: Same issue here.
<lifeless> jsjg: Muscovy: Hi, looking at it
<jsjg> Muscovy: Thanks--just thought I'd speak up in case it wasn't known
<frogman> can't....see...branch
<frogman> :(
<frogman> hello?
<DexterLB> hi
<DexterLB> is there anything like cia but for bzr?
<bilalakhtar> The branch reviewer is timing out repeatedly
<bilalakhtar> *viewer
<bilalakhtar> 'Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. '
<maxb> losa ping (though I guess not, since it's Sunday): codebrowse is dead dead dead!
<lifeless> spm: if you happen to see this; code-bounce-time; will escalate at a reasonable london time
<bilalakhtar> maxb: You're right. I reported the same problem around an hour ago
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: yesterday it was e-mail interface, today its loggerhead
<bilalakhtar> maxb: same problem here. Why do these things take place on weekends?
* bilalakhtar changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code browse may not be working, being investigated | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |  Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<vitel> hi all
<vitel> I get "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." while trying to open
* bilalakhtar changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code browse is not working, known at bug #630725 | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |  Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<vitel> this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/+junk/2.6-stable/files
<bilalakhtar> vitel: Everyone is facing it!
<bilalakhtar> Read the channel topic
<vitel> Is there a workaround?
<bilalakhtar> vitel: nope
<vitel> Is there any way to fetch files?
<vitel> svn/git
<bilalakhtar> vitel: yes there is
<bilalakhtar> vitel: code hosting is working, browsing isn't
<bilalakhtar> vitel: use bzr to download branches
<vitel> omg
<vitel> bzr
<vitel> I have never used this before
<vitel> OK thanks for the info i will try
<lifeless> topic
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code browse is down temporarily | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |  Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bilalakhtar> Thanks lifeless !
<lifeless> I'm going to escalate shortly; hoping someone will see the pings I've set first
<bilalakhtar> BTW, lifeless where do you ping? The sysadmin channel is empty!
<bilalakhtar> Empty means no discussion
<bilalakhtar> perhaps PMs
<lifeless> Staff channel
<lifeless> different server
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |  Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<tbsdy_lives> any issues with launchpad? it says it is having issues with connecting to the launchpad server...
<ricotz> please, could someone restart https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+build/1945560 which is stuck
#launchpad 2011-08-29
<aj00200> I am trying to merge two nearly identical launchpad branches with the command "bzr merge --remember lp:~bbot+core+developers/bbottheircbot/BBot_Githubt --force" but I get a no common ancestor error. Is there a way to force it without the common ancestor (and hopefully make it a common ancestor)
<wgrant> aj00200: That's going to be difficult if you're maintaining and separately committing to both bzr and git trunks.
<wgrant> aj00200: #bzr may be able to offer advice on how to achieve what you desire.
<wgrant> Forcing a one-off merge now won't help the future.
<poolie> i'm getting a gpg error from apt trying to update from a private ppa
<poolie> is this known at all?
<wgrant> poolie: No.
<wgrant> poolie: Which?
<wgrant> And what's the error?/
<poolie> canonical-ux
<poolie> "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 6D8F9D432E7"
<wgrant> BADSIG?
<wgrant> Ew.
<wgrant> walled-garden?
<poolie> yes
<wgrant> natty?
<wgrant> Or oneiric?
<poolie> strangely enough if i download the Release and .gpg file through chrome they do verify ok
<poolie> oneiric
<wgrant> That's what I was just checking.
<wgrant> Sounds like your local apt cache may be broken?
<wgrant> It uses If-Modified-Since.
<wgrant> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*walled-garden*, perhaps.
<poolie> yes it does sound  like that
<poolie> wgrant: well, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/836419
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 836419 in Launchpad itself "badsig error on update from private ppa" [Undecided,New]
<poolie> not going to do anything new with it now
<poolie> s/new/
<wgrant> Ew.
<wgrant> We write Release files directly into dists/
<wgrant> WTF
<wgrant> Who needs atomicity.
<poolie> so it could be race between apache and the writer?
<poolie> that would account for it
<wgrant> Right, it could just be very, very bad timing.
<poolie> this is a bit worse than the other one because it doesn't get unstuck unless you manually delete the local cache file
<wgrant> Since the file contents are precalculated.
<wgrant> Yeah.
<poolie> ok, that seems like the likely explanation then
<wgrant> maverick's final ISOs ended up with a similar sort of situation with extras.ubuntu.com, required some future-touching of its indices to stop apt errors.
<wgrant> It would be nice if apt detected the conflict and considered that the files might not be valid.
<poolie> mm
<poolie> arguably if the signature's invalid it shouldn't cache the file etc
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Eventually everything will use InRelease and that won't be so much of a problem, hopefully.
<wgrant> We'll just have terrible vulnerabilities instead...
<poolie> is that just a release file with an inline signature?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> So there's no inconsistency, and it can more easily invalidate all involved files if the sig is bad.
<poolie> right
<poolie> but why terrible vulnerabilities then?
<wgrant> Well, inline OpenPGP signatures have a habit of not being correctly implemented. I think I've reported all the obvious holes in apt's implementation, but you never know.
<wgrant> I generally consider them a bad idea, because correct implementations are rare.
<wgrant> And difficult.
<poolie> oh, because gpg tends to default to saying "yes, something in here was signed", as you aluded to?
<poolie> i agree
<poolie> i just wasn't sure if you meant the specific combination with nonatomic writes was a probelm
<wgrant> No, no, unrelated. Just saying that neither approach has a history of being well-implemented, so we probably can't win.
<poolie> probably not :)
<pmjdebruijn> hi all
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/78452640/upload_2841727_log.txt
<pmjdebruijn> any clue what went wrong there?
<pmjdebruijn> I don't see any epoch defined in my package?
<pmjdebruijn> nor the previous package
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: The old kvm binary package must have an epoch in its version.
<wgrant> Which PPA is this?
<pmjdebruijn> it this have this: dh_gencontrol -pkvm -- -v1:$(DEB_VERSION)
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~unnet-pkg-master/+archive/kvm-spice-release/+packages
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: https://launchpad.net/~unnet-pkg-master/+archive/kvm-spice-release/+build/2746647
<wgrant> kvm-1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu16+0.14.1+noroms+0ubuntu2unnet1~lucid
<pmjdebruijn> right
<pmjdebruijn> though the new package should generate kvm-1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu16+0.15.0+noroms+0ubuntu2unnet1~lucid
<pmjdebruijn> but it seems it doesn't
<wgrant> That would be a bug in your package.
<pmjdebruijn> it's just a debian backport :D
<pmjdebruijn> hmmmm
<wgrant> I'm not sure that Debian's packaging is compatible with Ubuntu's.
<wgrant> Our virt stacks differ significantly in parts.
<pmjdebruijn> I backported 0.14.1 previous without issues
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait
<pmjdebruijn> erhm
<pmjdebruijn> crap
<pmjdebruijn> I got the other from ubuntu onoiric
 * pmjdebruijn hits himself in the head
<pmjdebruijn> neverind
<pmjdebruijn> and thanks for being my rubberduck :)
<pmjdebruijn> sorry for wasting your time
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: dh_gencontrol -pkvm -- -v1:$(DEB_VERSION)
<pmjdebruijn> vs
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: dh_gencontrol -pkvm -- -v1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu16+$(debsrc_ver)+$(debian_rev)
<pmjdebruijn> that bit me
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Right. I guess Ubuntu long ago used the upstream KVM version.
<pmjdebruijn> indeed
<henninge> adeuring: Hi! ;-)
<adeuring> hi henninge, I'll change the tpopic
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<henninge> adeuring: thanks ;)
<daker> hi
<deryck> hi daker
<deryck> adeuring, I'll take IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<deryck> adeuring, np.  I really should be taking it an hour earlier than now, but forget sometimes. So I don't mind a ping from you about it. :)
<daker> deryck, i need some help
<deryck> daker, what sort of help?
<daker> the recipie is failing on the lp builders, but not locally in a pbuild chroot
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/+archive/slumber/+build/2750501
<daker> deryck, https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/+recipe/slumber-daily
<TheEvilPhoenix> there's a reason it gives you the build logs you know... just sayin
<TheEvilPhoenix> its a python issue
<TheEvilPhoenix> when its building it cant find a specified module
<TheEvilPhoenix> so it fails and errors out
<daker> the lp build is not pulling in a needed build-dep (python-setuptools)
<daker> TheEvilPhoenix, deryck python-setuptools is in build-deps but the lp build doesn't pull it
<TheEvilPhoenix> wasnt there an issue with the builders not taking into account PPA dependencies too, deryck?
<TheEvilPhoenix> coulda sworn several people were here complaining about that a few weeks ago
<deryck> I'm not sure actually.
<deryck> bigjools or abentley, can one of you help here?  I'm dumb about recipes.
<TheEvilPhoenix> (me included)
<TheEvilPhoenix> deryck:  i dont think the issue is the recipe
<TheEvilPhoenix> i think the issue is the builders
<TheEvilPhoenix> i.e. its not reading dependencies for building
<TheEvilPhoenix> or if it is
<TheEvilPhoenix> its not grabbing them
 * bigjools looks at build log
<bigjools> ummm
<bigjools> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7.0.50~), cdbs (>= 0.4.49)
<bigjools> buggy package/recipe
<TheEvilPhoenix> LOL
<TheEvilPhoenix> daker:  failed build-deps line in control
<daker> TheEvilPhoenix, can you explain ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> daker:  read bigjools's line
<TheEvilPhoenix> <(ID+)bigjools> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7.0.50~), cdbs (>= 0.4.49
<TheEvilPhoenix> that's whats in the control file
<TheEvilPhoenix> so...
<TheEvilPhoenix> that explains why its not installing the build dep
<TheEvilPhoenix> unless you can provide other proof stating that the control file *has* the package you need
<TheEvilPhoenix> <(ID+)bigjools> buggy package/recipe  <--- that's basically what i just said
<abentley> deryck: I had a look, but istm that bigjools has it in hand.
<deryck> abentley, yes, thanks anyway abentley.
<deryck> and thanks bigjools! :)
<daker> TheEvilPhoenix, bigjools my control doesn't actualy look like this
<daker> control file*
<bigjools> the package is from a recipe, right?
<bigjools> so is it grabbing the packaging branch you expect?
<daker> it's grabbing the packaging from another branch
<daker> look at "Recipe contents" https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/+recipe/slumber-daily
<TheEvilPhoenix> and whats the control file in that branch say
<bigjools> I can see the control file in the packaging branch has got the right build-depends
<TheEvilPhoenix> ninja'd :P
<daker> bigjools, so my control file is correct ?
<bigjools> the one in the packaging branch has the dependency you talked about
<bigjools> oh
<bigjools> ha
<bigjools> the recipe build failed
<bigjools> ImportError: No module named setuptools
<bigjools> yet the build is reported as successful
<bigjools> abentley: see https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/+archive/slumber/+recipebuild/76990
<bigjools> [python-module-clean/slumber] Error 1 (ignored)
<abentley> bigjools: looking
<bigjools> not sure it should be ignoring that!
 * daker is rolling his eyes
<bigjools> abentley: the build is OK but the log says otherwise.  It's ignored the error though, and the package ends up with an incorrect control file it seems.
<bigjools> I don't know which component decided to ignore it, my recipe knowledge is limited
<abentley> bigjools: yes, I see that.  I'm trying to see how that could happen.  I don't think our code is ignoring the error.
<bigjools> so I shall hand back to deryck / abentley
<bigjools> abentley: yeah it might be one of the build tools
<abentley> bigjools: would this be /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends ?
<bigjools> no idea
<bigjools> something didn't install setuptools
<abentley> bigjools: it looks like dpkg-buildpackage is emitting 0 even though it failed.
<bigjools> abentley: yes see the "[python-module-clean/slumber] Error 1 (ignored)"
<idnar> what is a "subteam"?
<abentley> bigjools: I don't know enough to know whether this invocation is sane:  "/usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage -i -I -us -uc -S".  If it is, then it's a problem we can't fix.
<bigjools> abentley: unfortunately I don't know either
<abentley> bigjools: okay, who do we have who knows packaging?
<abentley> bigjools: btw, the relevant file is lib/canonical/buildd/buildrecipe
<bigjools> jelmer might know
<jelmer> at a first glance, it looks like a missing build dep on python-setuptools
<abentley> jelmer: right.  We're trying to figure out how to make that a recipe build failure, because right now, the error is ignored.
<daker> jelmer, abentley this line Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7.0.50~), cdbs (>= 0.4.49) is from an old rev of the packaging branch
<daker> so the lp builder is not pulling the last rev
<jelmer> abentley, bigjools: cdbs adds a "-" at the front of the "setup.py clean" line
<jelmer> abentley, bigjools: causing make to ignore non-zero exit codes
<jelmer> see /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk:135
<jelmer> this is an issue in the package, not the recipe builder
<abentley> jelmer: thanks.
<daker> jelmer, what should i do to fix it ?
<jelmer> daker: add a build dependency on python-setuptools
<jelmer> there is a bug open in debian about cdbs ignoring errors from commands run in the clean target
<jelmer> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=441020
<ubot5> Debian bug 441020 in cdbs "cdbs: don't ignore errors in make clean target" [Normal,Open]
<daker> jelmer, don't make crasy
<daker> jelmer, look http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daker/slumber/deb-packaging/view/head:/debian/control
<daker> and as i said :
<daker> <daker> jelmer, abentley this line Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7.0.50~), cdbs (>= 0.4.49) is from an old rev of the packaging branch
<daker> <daker> so the lp builder is not pulling the last rev
<jelmer> daker: your debian version hasn't changed, so it won't do a new build
<jelmer> daker: you probably want to update it to include the packaging branch revno
<daker> jelmer, how can i do that? any wiki page ?
<jelmer> add something like ~ppa{revno:packaging} to the end of the version string
<bigjools> thanks for helping jelmer
<abentley> daker: The wiki is here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted#The%20anatomy%20of%20a%20recipe
<huangkan> I downloaded codes of project docky through bzr. The question is how to reconstruct a project from these codes in ide like eclispe, so that I could read, run and debug? Is there any tutorial on it?
<jelmer> huangkan: that really depends on the project, it's out of scope for #launchpad
<jelmer> huangkan: the docky help/developer channels are probably a better place to ask
<huangkan> jelmer:thx
<eLBati> ciao
<eLBati> is it possible to understand where a branch has been branched from ? :-)
<deryck> eLBati, you mean locally or in the web UI?  bzr info locally should tell you something about the branch.  but I'm guessing you mean web UI?
<eLBati> deryck, in the web UI
<eLBati> moreover , bzr info doesn't tell me it, since I originally branched using another pc
<deryck> eLBati, yeah, I don't think we have anything like that in the web ui.
<deryck> eLBati, what's the branch url on lp?  Can I see it?
<eLBati> deryck, https://code.launchpad.net/~openobject-italia-core-devs/openobject-italia/l10n_it_fix_partially_deductible_vat
<eLBati> deryck, how can I know what branch should I propose the merge to?
<eLBati> I have 2 options :-)
<deryck> eLBati, well, it's stacked on lp:openobject-italia so I'd guess that as a starting point.
<eLBati> uhm no
<eLBati> deryck, the options are this https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-addons/trunk or this https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-addons/6.0
<deryck> eLBati, there's probably a bzr command to see common branch starting points, but my bzr foo is not that strong.  maybe abentley can help us?
<deryck> abentley, see eLBati above.  he doesn't know what branch he branched from and wants to figure that out.
<Lekensteyn> Hi, can I make a mailinglist for a team open while keeping the PPA uploading privileges away?
<lamalex> hey everyone, i'm trying to get started with bzr colo, so I ran bzr colo-init lp:unity but it errors out with bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/mirrors/00/05/66/af/.bzr'
<lamalex> am I doing it wrong?
<lamalex> yes..i a
<lamalex> am
<abentley> eLBati, deryck: bzr doesn't track branch points, but you can look back at old revisions and see what their branch nick was using "bzr log --long".
<abentley> eLBati, deryck:   Or you can compare your branch with the candidates using "bzr missing . https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-addons/trunk".
<abentley> eLBati, deryck:   Or you can compare your branch with the candidates using "bzr missing . https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-addons/trunk"
<abentley> eLBati, deryck: or you can see what changes would be merged by doing "bzr diff -r ancestor:https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-addons/trunk"
<eLBati> many thanks abentley deryck
<abentley> eLBati: np
<deryck> abentley, I'll hand over IRC to you now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<abentley> deryck: okay
<ovnicraft> hello, its possible branch a project on LP w/o LP account ?
<maxb> yes
<GTRsdk2> abentley?
<GTRsdk2> can you delete a project page for me?
<maxb> GTRsdk2: projects are never deleted, only deactivated. Please file a question to request that
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2011-08-30
<selves> having trouble getting the midi preferences straight. the inputs and outputs are greyed out
<michaelh1> Hey, the blueprint icons aren't showing up for me in Firefox 6 on lucid.  Chrome is fine.  For example: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/cortex-strings/+spec/add-to-newlib has no icons next to the state or users.
<mwhudson> michaelh1: are you logged in?
<micahg> wfm
<wgrant> micahg: Are you using fglrx?
<wgrant> Bah.
<wgrant> michaelh1: ^^
<micahg> wgrant: no, nvidia
<wgrant> michaelh1: fglrx + firefox >=4 have a bug when rendering large images, like Launchpad's sprites.
<michaelh1> wgrant: yes, yes I am.  Large images?  These are the tiny icons like ! and the user guy.
<michaelh1> Are they slices of a bigger image?
<wgrant> michaelh1: They are, or you'd be loading dozens of images per page load.
<michaelh1> wgrant: interesting.  Any work around?
<wgrant> michaelh1: Probably not unless you are AMD. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=646611
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 646611 in ImageLib "Image corruption with fglrx on yahoo.com" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<michaelh1> Heh.  One day I'll find a distro+kernel+graphics combo that works everywhere...
<wgrant> michaelh1: Actually, looks like it's fixed in either fglrx 11.8 or Firefox 7, since I've been using Firefox on oneiric for two days now, and the icons exist.
<mrevell> Hi
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkowski> mrevell: morning
<mrevell> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> mrevell: how are you this fine and sunny morning
<mrevell> czajkowski, Hey! otp at the moment
<mrevell> but very well, other than losing my glasses
<czajkowski> OTP ?
<mrevell> czajkowski, sorry, on the phone
<czajkowski> np enjoy
<htorque> hello everyone! i changed my mail address in launchpad (and removed the old one) but can only log in at ubuntu single sign-on with my old address - should i expect a delay or is there something wrong?
<maxb> htorque: Ubuntu SSO has its own completely separate idea of your email addresses. You'll need to make the changes there too
<maxb> This is not at all clear, unfortunately, especially when SSO can masquerade as part of the LP UI
<htorque> it's not clear because the login mask told me i could use LP credentials... ;-)
<wgrant> htorque: Well, you can't log into Launchpad with that new address either.
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't manage authentication itself. It delegates that to login.launchpad.net -- which, confusingly, is just a different theme for login.ubuntu.com.
<htorque> wgrant: oh, true.
<wgrant> Its account database is separate from Launchpad.
<htorque> so what exactly did i achieve by changing the address in my launchpad user page?
<czajkowski> wgrant: ye do like to complicate things at times :)
<henninge> htorque: which address LP uses to contact you
<wgrant> htorque: You changed where Launchpad will send notifications, and which addresses LP will recognise as being you.
<wgrant> htorque: eg. when your address shows up in packages, bug emails, etc.
<htorque> i see
<wgrant> czajkowski: This is all pretty horrible, yes.
<htorque> that's rather confusing tbh
<wgrant> 18 months ago login.launchpad.net used the Launchpad account database. Then it was split out.
<wgrant> And Launchpad was then going to fairly soon become a generic OpenID consumer, and login.launchpad.net would go away.
<wgrant> But the second phase of the plan hasn't happened yet.
<wgrant> So we remain stuck in the rather confusing and suboptimal situation you see here :)
<cheater> hi
<cheater> wgrant, are you from the LP team?
<htorque> anyways, i think i managed to change the address now - thanks for your help :-)
<wgrant> cheater: I am. There are quite a few of us here now.
<cheater> cool
<czajkowski> wgrant: is that written sowmehere the confusion over the change of address being the SSO ?
<cheater> i have found quite a few usability problems in LP that stop me from switching over from bitbucket. I've written down a user story. where could i submit it?
<cheater> i was told launchpad-dev was a good place to ppost it
<wgrant> cheater: A few of us have read it, but yeah, launchpad-dev is a good place to send it.
<wgrant> cheater: I have a few comments :)
<cheater> cool let me do it
<wgrant> But I agree with most of your points.
<cheater> cool
<cheater> want to talk about it? or post comments on the page?
<czajkowski> I think lp has some flaws but is a lot better than other tools. but like everything, things can always be improved upon
<czajkowski> and with the likes of mrevell working on some usabilty stuff and changes coming, hopefully make it nicer. I do like the fact it's one of the easier teams to log a bug about and people will actually discuss them and take the feedback on board
<wgrant> I'm not sure if mrevell's seen it yet. Probably not, given timezones.
<wgrant> mrevell: Did http://cheater.posterous.com/launchpad-not-an-alternative-for-bitbucket find its way over to you?
<henninge> czajkowski: thank you for the praise ;)
<cheater> let me make a post at dev then
<cheater> (the list seems fairly quiet)
<wgrant> cheater: That's a good way to let lots of people see it.
<czajkowski> henninge: hello there :) yer welcome. but it is to be fair. I've logged some issues, most have had some decent feedback on them and people do take the time to comment on them
<wgrant> cheater: Lots of discussion happens on IRC, plus like half the team was on leave yesterday.
<czajkowski> benefits everyone really
<czajkowski> cheater: your page is interesting, but some of the stuff on the about a person page I guess is specific for Ubuntu people, which a lot of people on LP are
<czajkowski> so signing the CoC and member since, and contact details are important to see
<wgrant> cheater: Also, all that absence of information is only shown on *your* page. Not anyone else's.
<wgrant> The person page wasn't designed as a dashboard, so it doesn't usefully behave as one.
<czajkowski> and as a person on the membership board I do want to see when a person joined and signed the CoC tbh
<cheater> OK. bear in mind that does not help me further because it is not important to me as a typical developer breadeater.
<cheater> is it *really* that important to see this on the person's profile straight away though
<cheater> why is it ever important when someone joined?
<czajkowski> cheater: hmm I guess it has to be generic enough to cover all aspects and a lot of Ubuntu people login in there plus many others best case fits, which I guess in this case doesn't mean it ticks all the boxes for you though
<cheater> i think this is some sort of schizophrenic situation where the same area tries to do something geared for the general audience yet tries to facilitate a very specific usecase very stongly
<cheater> +r
<wgrant> Mmm. It's a combination of that and being designed in 2005.
<RAOF> I know jml wanted a developer dashboard where launchpad.net/~ is now, but there's always something more pressing to work on.
<nigelb> heh, fond memories of this dicussion yesterday with wgrant :)
<czajkowski> you are never ever going to please thousands of users, best one can hope for a a smooth user experience and easy to use, yes there may be areas that you won't use but thousands of others do use. Perhaps logging a bug if those fields are not used they are not displayed?
<cheater> i think it's not the case of pleasing everyone at once
<cheater> you can please different people in different ways
<cheater> you can have two different kinds of user info page
<nigelb> There's a lot of suckage of launchpad UI compared to other similar sites out there.
<cheater> if what you have works for the ubuntu team that's great and i'm not saying throw it away
<cheater> but make an alternative for people with my usecase
<nigelb> github/bitbucket have a similar UI, and moving from that to Launchpad is a bit confusing.
<nigelb> Launchpad is awesome for a sort of project where you expect it to be slightly more formal.
<cheater> websites like github, bitbucket, ohloh, and a thousand others are proof that such a usecase not only exists but is very prominent
<cheater> nigelb, i think ease of use has nothing to do with formality at all
<nigelb> cheater: The thing is, LP is easy to use once you figure it out. There's not much help initially how to do stuff like create a project.
<nigelb> I wish that bit were different.
<cheater> nothing that you have to figure out is easy to use
<nigelb> I disagree.
<cheater> the rubik's cube is easy to use
<cheater> you have no figuring out
<nigelb> The UI workflow is different. You have to figure it out.  When you use another UX and try to look for the same, its not easy to figure out. That's where you get hit the first time you use LP.
<nigelb> I use github and Launchpad.
<cheater> i didn't have to figure out gmail when i first used it and it's a very complex program
<nigelb> I know how different they are.
<cheater> and it was so much different from previous web clients i have used
<cheater> er mail clients
<nigelb> Personally, I do agree that the UX could use a lot of rework. BUt, there exists some good things once you get used to it.
<nigelb> (that's what I was trying to say, but failed at conveying)
<cheater> i'm not saying there are no good things!
<cheater> i'm just saying there are quite a few bad things.
<nigelb> I agree. :)
<cheater> :)
<nigelb> Some bits make us all cry, yeah.
<cheater> i think maybe it would be a good idea to separate the UX for the ubuntu team and see it as a different use case from the way that a day to day developer would use LP?
<nigelb> With the little that I know about LP, I know that's going to be hard :)
<nigelb> of course, someone can correct me :)
<cheater> why would it be?
<nigelb> A lot of things will get complicated
<cheater> can you give me an example?
<nigelb> Well, for one, what happens when someone uses both sides of it.
<nigelb> Ubuntu developer as well as some other projects
<cheater> nothing stopping him from using both
<cheater> it's just a different view
<cheater> but really! it's not only about things like that single user page
<cheater> it's about two different pathways through the website
<cheater> user stories, not just single web panels
<cheater> but yes, if you're talking about the user are there could very well be a second user panel which shows the data in a similar way to github, bitbucket, ohloh, even facebook
<cheater> but there are lots of other problems that can be solved without stomping on the ubuntu use case
<cheater> sich as the activity log being fairly useless
<cheater> or such as there being no facility to branch stuff via the web interface
<wgrant> cheater: that's one thing I'm not sure about. Why would you want to branch stuff via the web interface?
<cheater> or having to initialize the bzr repository from my pc with an emmpty push whereas lp could do that for me
<wgrant> In the LP model, I just work out which project I want, run 'bzr branch lp:someproject', cd someproject, hack hack commit hack commit, 'bzr push lp:~wgrant/someproject/my-branch'
<wgrant> Done.
<wgrant> Because bzr doesn't need server-side branching.
<wgrant> git does, because it doesn't have a workable implementation of branch stacking.
<cheater> of course it doesn't *need* it
<cheater> but it would be a good idea to have it
<nigelb> what purpose does it serve.
<cheater> the problem is that your workflow is something that needs figuring out
<cheater> there's just too much figuring out to do with lp
<wgrant> Well, we didn't have people trying to branch through the web UI much before GitHub convinced everyone that it was necessary.
<cheater> it's like a car but there's no steering wheel and the pedals are replaced with a ddr mat
<cheater> wgrant: i think you are missing the idea of branching via the web ui
<cheater> it's not only a necessity because of the technicalities behind the git format
<cheater> it's also a good idea because of several reasons
<cheater> 1. launchpad uses some magical repository url strings that i can use in order to make things go into a new project. this is great for advanced users, useless for new users
<cheater> 2. letting lp know where i branched something from can let it display an information about me that i have branched from that project
<cheater> which creates a network of people
<cheater> which is nice and allows you to do a lot.
<wgrant> Ah, more GitHub-centrism :P
<wgrant> Projects in LP aren't restricted to a particular person.
<cheater> i have never used github.
<cheater> well maybe once 3 years ago to browse some code
<wgrant> Well, bitbucket basically follows the GitHub model.
<wgrant> Where only authorised people can have code in a project.
<wgrant> Whereas in Launchpad, a project transcends people. Anyone can push up their own branches inside the project.
<cheater> ok well then if projects do not belong to a particular person then replace "person" with "project" up there and you have something that applies to launchpad
<wgrant> 20:23:29 < cheater> 2. letting lp know where i branched something from can let it display an information about me that i have branched from that project
<wgrant> It's clear you're branching from that project, because you're pushing into it.
<wgrant> Which means we're just down to docs, basically, which are pretty terrible, yes.
<cheater> down to docs?
<cheater> what does that mean?
<wgrant> Your first point was that documentation/guidance is lacking.
<cheater> no, my point was that figuring out needs to be done where it is not needed.
<wgrant> Branching through the web UI is one way of providing guidance.
<wgrant> There are others.
<cheater> if you think people should have to use any documentation to make basic use a web service then that web service is bound to fail
<cheater> yes inceed
<cheater> indeed
<wgrant> cheater: Documentation shouldn't be a separate thing.
<wgrant> It has to be integrated.
<cheater> i see what you mean there
<wgrant> It's still documentation, even if not in the sense that people usually think of it.
<cheater> yes, but "help files" don't work
<cheater> that is what i meant
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> LP sadly has lots of those.
<cheater> you're right, inline guides and tips are better than nothing
<wgrant> And it is reasonably hopeless, because nobody ever looks at them.
<wgrant> Because they shouldn't have to.
<cheater> but they are not as good as a user interface that funnels me towards what i want to do
<cheater> i think we are  in good agreement there
<wgrant> Right, I count that as a user interface with documentation built in. Just not in the "oh, why don't I throw a 10-page wall of text at you, that will help" sense.
<czajkowski> cheater: interesting post. not being smart now, but have you logged the bugs with those issues ,so they can either be marked wishlists or invlaid or someone may work on them if they were needed but not urgent. Discussion on irc is fine but rarely any decision will come from it, bar maybe some insight into it
<cheater> no, i have considered that though
<wgrant> czajkowski: I think the issues mostly require discussion more than bugs.
<wgrant> They're overarching design issues.
<cheater> i decided to post on the dev list first to figure out what the situation is
<czajkowski> wgrant: yes but they could still be logged, that way feedback can be logged and read.
<czajkowski> I'm odd I like it in a bug so I can reference it, I'm not likely to refence or search an irc log for a discussion, even though it's been interesting to read
<cheater> i need to understand the issues more before i can make a useful report to any sort of tracker
<cheater> i will take these irc discussions and put the relevant parts in each bit though
<htorque> hi again! bug 833137 - can anyone in here maybe delete the last comment? i don't want my poor bug report to turn into a pointless flame war...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 833137 in unity (Ubuntu) "Switcher: square pane too large to fit round border" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833137
<henninge> htorque: looking at it
<henninge> htorque: it's not spam or insulting. It's somebody's opinion. Though it may be wrong, there is no reason to censor it.
<henninge> Trolls are best ignored ... ;)
<htorque> henninge: ok, thanks. though i keep an eye on it - such comments tend to attract flame wars. ;)
<henninge> fair enough
<wgrant> I'm surprised it's gone 14 hours without inspiring a flamefest.
<wgrant> It is encouraging.
<nigelb> Or depressing. No one cares anymore.
<henninge> adeuring: Hi! ;-)
<henninge> adeuring: I am off to lunch ...
<adeuring> henninge: I'm afraid that I don't have much time today to work as a help contact :(
<henninge> adeuring: np, I'll just leave my name in here, then.
<adeuring> henninge-lunch: cool, thanks
<tkamppeter> Can someone fix bug 689323, I get always a timeout error when trying to access it in LP.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 689323 in jockey (Ubuntu Oneiric) "ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.68:/DeviceDriver: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689323
<henninge> tkamppeter: Hi! Are you saying the bug page is timing out for your?
<henninge> s/your/you/
<henninge> tkamppeter: it's not timing out for me, so if you have an OOPS-ID, that would be very helpful
<tkamppeter> henninge: Error ID: OOPS-2068AW52
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2068AW52
<henninge> tkamppeter: I don't see a bug open for this. Can you please file a bug with as much information as possible, including the OOPS id?
<lag> Are there any Launchpad/packaging gurus around that could help me out?
<lag> I'm trying to upload a binary package to a PPA
<lag> the *.tar.gz has the files in, but the *.deb does not
<lag> Any ideas?
<wgrant> lag: You can't upload .debs to Launchpad.
<wgrant> lag: You must upload a source package and let Launchpad build it.
<lag> wgrant: That's exactly what I did
<lag> wgrant: And the resultant *.deb does not contain my files
<wgrant> lag: Have you tried building it locally?
<wgrant> It sounds like your debian/rules is incorrect.
<lag> Hmm
<lag> wgrant: I'll check
<lag> wgrant: Should fdr binary work?
<wgrant> lag: fdr binary?
<lag> wgrant: How would one normally build a binary package manually?
<wgrant> lag: Have you read the Ubuntu Packaging Guide?
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<lag> wgrant: I haven't, but this should just work
<wgrant> Why?
<lag> wgrant: fdr binary == `fakeroot debian/rules binary`
<wgrant> Oh.
<lag> wgrant: Because it's worked before
<wgrant> One would normally use dpkg-buildpackage -b
<wgrant> Which is roughly a wrapper around that.
<lag> dpkg-buildpackage -b == debuild -b No?
<wgrant> debuild is a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage is a wrapper around fakeroot debian/rules binary
<lag> Got you
<wgrant> So yes, debuild -b will work too.
<lag> Right, when I use -b I get "No packages to build"
<lag> But I didn't get this before
<wgrant> Is your debian/control empty?
<lag> All I've done is clone an existing package and fork it
 * lag checks
<wgrant> It needs at least two stanzas.
<lag> No
<wgrant> One for the source pacakge, and one for each binary package.
<lag> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677960/
<wgrant> Oh, it's this sort of package.
<wgrant> Are you sure it's real?
<wgrant> And been built before?
<lag> wgrant: What's the voodoo that tells the scripts to "place these binaries into the deb"
<lag> The binaries are pre-built
<lag> All LP has to do is slam them into a *.deb
<wgrant> lag: debian/rules needs to put them there, generally use helper scripts like debhelper.
 * lag is wondering how this worked before?
<wgrant> Do you know that it has worked before?
<wgrant> Just because the OEM has built it, doesn't mean they built it properly or that it worked :)
<lag> I've used it may times
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> You renamed the package.
<wgrant> But you didn't rename startupfiles.install
<lag> wgrant: http://snapshots.linaro.org/11.05-daily/linaro-hwpacks/lt-snowball/20110812/0/images/hwpack/
<lag> Take wpack_linaro-lt-snowball_20110812-0_armel_supported.tar.gz and open it
 * lag checks
<wgrant> I can see in startupfiles-v3 that there is still a startupfiles.install.
<wgrant> But debian/control doesn't define a startupfiles binary, so debhelper won't do anything with it.
<lag> wgrant: So startupfiles.install -> startupfiles-v2.install
<wgrant> lag: Or v3 in the one I'm looking at, but yes.
<lag> wgrant: Awesome - bear with
<wgrant> lag: This is using fully automatic debhelper, so it's fairly opaque unless you read the docs.
<wgrant> For specifics on *.install, man dh_install
<lag> I'll look in a bit, I just want to get it working for now
<lag> wgrant: Woot!
<lag> wgrant: Re-deputting now
<tkamppeter> henninge, bug 837391
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 837391 in Launchpad itself "Timeout error on bug 689323" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837391
<henninge> tkamppeter: thanks
<deryck> henninge, I can take IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<henninge> deryck: thanks ;)
<pmatulis> mneptok: o/
<mneptok> pmatulis: ahoy!
<mneptok> komputes: pmatulis is stalking me. stalk him for me.
<mneptok> O:)
<nigelb> Aww, no more Launchpad T-shirts?
<komputes> mneptok: hehe, I can do that for you...
<pmatulis> mneptok: you're looking very innocent there
<Lekensteyn> Hi all, I've just uploaded some packages to a PPA. All of them are ready, but one is still in "publishing" state. Can I safely upload another package which depends on the packages, or will it use an older, published version?
<maxb> Lekensteyn: Build-dependencies can only be satisfied by published versions
<Lekensteyn> maxb: thank you, I'll wait then
<deryck> abentley, pitching to you now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<abentley> deryck: roger
<adam_g> hi.. ive got a stale LP account that i no longer use, do not know the passwd for and do not have access to the email associated with it.. anyone know how i'd go about deleting that? :P
<kiko> adam_g, you have to open a question to get thar account merged with your active one
<adam_g> kiko: ah ha, thanx
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Sweetshark> Hi there, launchpad fails to set an existing branch as project branch with a timeout. Any hints?
<Sweetshark> (https://launchpad.net/df-libreoffice/ and https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/libreoffice/core)
<Sweetshark> oh, lots of joins, so I impolitely repost:
<Sweetshark> Hi there, launchpad fails to set an existing branch as project branch with a timeout. Any hints?
<Sweetshark> (https://launchpad.net/df-libreoffice/ and https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/libreoffice/core)
<mwhudson> Sweetshark: looks like https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/libreoffice/core is making the scanner angry
<mwhudson> so it's probably a db locking issue
<Sweetshark> mwhudson: I wonder why?
<mwhudson> i'm guessing the branch is rather large
<Sweetshark> *cough* *cough* 700MB git repo import.
 * Sweetshark tries to look innocent.
<mwhudson> large in terms of revision count will be the issue here
<Sweetshark> mwhudson: pretty much the whole history of OOo/LO since 2000. Is that enough
<Sweetshark> ?
<mwhudson> Sweetshark: i don't know, i'm just guessing
<Sweetshark> ~292993 revisions/commits
<mwhudson> huh, that's a lot, but not a mindboggling amount
<Sweetshark> (and that has only the merge commits of the feature-branches from the CVS/SVN days -- those are huge then of course)
<mwhudson> Sweetshark: can you try to link again?
#launchpad 2011-08-31
<chrisccoulson> any idea what's going on with https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/+build/2755644 ?
<chrisccoulson> it appears to be frozen
<wgrant> is it bohrium is it bohrium...
<wgrant> Yes!
<wgrant> Somebody reenabled bohrium.
<wgrant> It hangs every day or so.
 * wgrant kills.
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: It will hopefully unstick itself in a couple of minutes and start on another builder.
<wgrant> There we are.
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, excellent, thanks
<Sweetshark> mwhudson: sorry, was sleeping ;). I just tried it and it did not work.
<mrevell> Hi!
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<kanha>  i am not able to get the sorce code of the bug using "bzr branch lp:ubuntu/bash-completion" as ssh in blocked.Is there any other alternative to get the source code?
<henninge> kanha: let me check something
<tsimpson> kanha: you could use the long URL, bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/bash-completion/oneiric
<henninge> kanha, tsimpson: yep, I  was just going to suggest that. ;-)
<henninge> Never did it myself before, so I tried it out first.
<henninge> tsimpson: that is not just the "long url" it is also using http as a read-only transport.
<henninge> the equivalent for "lp:" is "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/"
<henninge> plus some extra magic
<tsimpson> yeah, it's not nice that bzr can't just "detect" that you are doing a read-only operation and use http
<wgrant> tsimpson: That's difficult for a couple of reasons, including that HTTP doesn't work for private branches.
<wgrant> But lp:blah will default to HTTP unless you've run bzr lp-login.
<tsimpson> I suppose it's a corner-case where you can't access ssh anyway
<bulldog98> how do I link a project to it’s upstream translations?
<kanha> thanks tsimpson!its working :)
<kanha> i am a beginner in bug fixing and i want to fix a bug in launchpad #818475 .i got the source code and have oneiric development version of ubuntu,wanna know how to start with it..
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 818475 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Option no longer available for dpkg still present in completion" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818475
<henninge> kanha: I think you should be asking in an Ubuntu channel.
<kanha> thanks henninge
<henninge> kanha: #ubuntu-devel might be a good place to start
<henninge> dpm: Hi!
<dpm> hey henninge :)
<henninge> dpm: Is there a bug for the failing template generation in LightDM?
<dpm> henninge, no, I didn't get to file it
<henninge> dpm: let me check if somebody else did because I know you were not the first to ask about it.
<beatpanic> hi, is there an attribute with launchpad lib to find the current milestone? I'm diving into api docs, but I have not yet found it
<beatpanic> thanks
<dpm> henninge, ok, cool. I'm guessing either robert_ancell or a translator noticed it
<henninge> dpm: there is bug 817398 which may be the same cause.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 817398 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad doesn't generate a translation template for lp:eog" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817398
<dpm> yeah, but I wasn't sure whether I should file a new bug
<henninge> I'll add a comment about LightDM being affected, too.
<henninge> dpm: I won't get to it today and I will be off either tomorrow or Friday (still debating) but then it'll be the next thing I'll look at.
<henninge> ll ll ll
<henninge> ;-)
<dpm> cool, thanks henninge :)
<deryck> henninge, I'll take IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<beatpanic> any takers?
<deryck> beatpanic, let me look at the api and see if I can work it out.
<beatpanic> deryck, thanks a lot, I'm trying a lot of "combinations" but I'm a bit stumped sorry
<deryck> beatpanic, well, looking and thinking, we only know if a milestone is active, not current.  so several could be active at once.
<beatpanic> deryck, exactly. so a "workaround could be to have only one active milestone I guess
<beatpanic> "workaround"
<deryck> beatpanic, right.
<beatpanic> deryck, ok that partially solves my problem thanks a lot! :)
<deryck> beatpanic, cool :)
<beatpanic> deryck, anyway, would be cool if that feature was present :)
<gord> hey guys, launchpad go down?
<bulldog98> me has that feeling, too
<TheEvilPhoenix> its up
 * TheEvilPhoenix just tested
<gord> it was down for a bit :)
<gord> coming back up now
<bulldog98> TheEvilPhoenix: yeah works again
<bulldog98> somehow the automatic translation filtering isn’t working atm
<ahasenack> hi guys, this may be more of a bzr question, but the server is launchpad, so maybe someone here can help
<ahasenack> I'm getting this error when pushing a branch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/678970/
<ahasenack> I'm on lucid but using bzr 2.4.0
<ahasenack> 2.4.0-1~bazaar1~lucid1 more specifically
<ahasenack> so I just tried to push again, and it worked this time, but with a warning about working trees
<deryck> ahasenack, looking....
<deryck> ahasenack, I would guess the stacked on branch is a different format.  I wouldn't have expected it to succeed a second time, though.
<deryck> abentley, can you help here ^^ ?
<abentley> deryck: OTP
<deryck> abentley, ok, np
<ahasenack> it said this the 2nd time: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/678988/
<ahasenack> anyway, it's working for me
<cutiyar> i cant get fingerprint , when i type     gpg --fingerprint  , doesnt show any thing
<cutiyar> i cant get fingerprint , when i type     gpg --fingerprint  , doesnt show any thing
<cutiyar> i cant get fingerprint , when i type     gpg --fingerprint  , doesnt show any thing
<jwtiyar> i imported .po to launchpad, when they would be reviewed?
<henninge> jwtiyar: .po get reviewed automatically if all is ok but the project maintainer can also review them manually.
<jwtiyar> henninge, when they will be spproved?
<henninge> jwtiyar: if the automatic approver is happy with them, it'll be no more than an hour or two
<henninge> jwtiyar: but if someone has to do it manually, it takes how ever long it takes for them to get to it ...
<jwtiyar> henninge: thats a problem ,becuase i saw that there is .po files isnt yet reviewed till they imported in 2009 , and needs review
<henninge> jwtiyar: which project did you upload to?
<jwtiyar> henninge: kurdush(sorani
<jwtiyar> translation
<jwtiyar> kurdish(sorani)
<henninge> jwtiyar: no the project in launchpad
<henninge> or the source package
<jwtiyar> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/ckb
<henninge> jwtiyar: ok, and wchich source package in oneiric?
<jwtiyar> firefox
<jwtiyar> last one is mine https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+imports?field.filter_extension=po&field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&batch=75&direction=backwards&start=25650
<henninge> jwtiyar: I see one at the end but that is for eog.
<jwtiyar> jwtear nariman is mine
<henninge> jwtiyar: also, I am pretty sure, firefox translations are not done in launchpad.
<jwtiyar> why ?
<henninge> firefox is special but I don't know all the details.
<henninge> as for the eog translations, you need to name the file properly.
<henninge> it must just be called "po/ckb.po"
<jwtiyar> henninge: its better to do translation in firefox websites?
<jwtiyar> its firefox_firefox-ckb.po
<henninge> jwtiyar: are you in contact with other Ubuntu translators?
<jwtiyar> yes with kurdish(sorani) .
<henninge> jwtiyar: So, translating upstream is always a good choice, as those translations will eventually end up in Ubuntu as well.
<henninge> jwtiyar: only if you have Ubuntu-specific translations, they need to be done in Launchpad.
<henninge> jwtiyar: you should talk to dpm tomorrow (I think he will have left already) to find out what your next best step is.
<henninge> jwtiyar: do you know dpm?
<jwtiyar> henninge: so what i have to do? waiting the approval or going to firefox website
<jwtiyar> henninge: no i dont
<henninge> jwtiyar: the files won't be approved.
<jwtiyar> henninge: so?
<henninge> jwtiyar: hang on, I may have been wrong here, sorry
<jwtiyar> henninge: ok
<henninge> you uploaded them directly to kurdish
<jwtiyar> yes i u see
<jwtiyar> as u see there
<henninge> yes, so the file name may not matter
<henninge> jwtiyar: are you in contact with this team? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ckb
<henninge> jwtiyar: ah yes, I see your name in there.
<jwtiyar> yess the owners is my friend , iam work with it for three years
<jwtiyar> i just exported .po from firefox in natty ubuntu to oneiric , thats all
<henninge> jwtiyar: that should not be necessary.
<henninge> jwtiyar: the natty translations should automatically appear in oneiric.
<jwtiyar> henninge: why? because i souldnt the suggestion from natty to oneric , so i uploaded it from natty to oneiric
<henninge> not sure what you mean
<jwtiyar> henninge: because i couldnt see translation
<jwtiyar> because of this i exported and uploaded to oneiric
<jwtiyar> henninge: because of this i exported and uploaded to oneiric
<henninge> jwtiyar: yes, I understand. But that sounds like a bug to me :(
<jwtiyar> henninge: LOl , ok but would be show for next days ?
<henninge> jwtiyar: I am sorry, I have to go now. Maybe you should just wait until tomorrow and see what happens with the entry.
<jwtiyar> henninge: me too i have to go ,thank u so much
<henninge> jwtiyar: you're welcome.
<henninge> jwtiyar: also, #ubuntu-translators channel might be a good place to find out what other translators are doing.
<deryck> abentley, tag, you're it for IRC.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<abentley> deryck: okay, but I'm on lunch in 20 minutes and off after lunch.
<deryck> abentley, ah, right.  well no worries then.  we'll leave it blank and any of us can respond.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jwtiyar> i dont what happen to my imported .po
<jwtiyar> was there https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+imports?field.filter_extension=po&field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&batch=75&direction=backwards&start=25650
<niemeyer> Hey there
<niemeyer> Anyone up for a quick API question?
<niemeyer> Getting this error when trying to run createBug:
<niemeyer> Server returned 400 and body: tags: [ConstraintNotSatisfied(u'')]
<niemeyer> It's not clear if there's a bug I don't understand in my code, or if I don't understand the constraint in there
<niemeyer> NEvermind, thanks!
<niemeyer> I understood the problem and fixed it, but was still running the old version of the code by mistake
<niemeyer> For those watching at home, the constraint is that it can't be empty, so you have to remove the "tags" key from the json object if there are not ags.
<niemeyer> tags
<bjf> don't know what the issue is but bug #834045 just times out
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 834045 in dconf-qt "unity-2d-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in QConfSchema::findKey()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834045
<alkisg> Hi, I stupidly did `debuild -b -tc && dput` instead of `debuild -S -sa && dput` to send a package to my ppa
<alkisg> Question, can I send the same version, or do I need a version bump even though it was rejected?
<mwhudson> i think you can send the same version
<alkisg> Thank you
<mwhudson> but it won't take you very long to be sure :-)
<alkisg> Sure :)
#launchpad 2011-09-01
<YokoZar> If I set up a launchpad recipe to do a daily build in a PPA and target it to build on two different Ubuntu versions (say, Natty and Maverick), what prevents them from having a name conflict?  I ask cause normally in a PPA I can't have two different binaries built for the different versions that share the same changelog version.
<YokoZar> (which is why I have to do something like dch -i, add a ~maverick to the end, and reupload)
<wgrant> YokoZar: It appends ~natty1 to the end automatically.
<YokoZar> wgrant: ok that is what I was hoping
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<bigon> hi
<bigon> I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/679620/ when trying to mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+bug/837879 as duplicate of 837557
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 837879 in ca-certificates (Ubuntu) "Diginotar CA should be removed from the CA-bundle" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<paultag> hey, poolie, I filed that GPG bug report. I figured side-chat is more at home here on IRC. I pushed the elements of what I have to lp:launchphplib, they do anon/GET only, at the moment. I had to write it to hack some fluxbox stuff up for our website, so I just class-ified it when I saw the API as fairly easy to hack into life
<paultag> I'll put a post on planet.ubuntu once I'm happy with it (and I think it'll "work", and not disrespect launchpad's API - e.g. stuff like collection handling)
<nigelb> He's most probably away, its 9 pm in his TZ.
<paultag> nigelb: yeah I know :)
<paultag> nigelb: we were exchanging emails off a bug report, so I just left him a ping :)
<nigelb> heh
<bulldog98> what do I wrong with launchpad lib? http://paste.ubuntu.com/679636/
<wgrant> bulldog98: What does it say you did wrong?
<bulldog98> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/679647/
<wgrant> bulldog98: Looks like you probably have a corrupt credentials file, or entered an incorrect password.
<geser> I've seen this yesterday in #ubuntu-devel too, where someone else had the same problem
<geser> bulldog98: do you use KDE or Gnome?
<bulldog98> geser: KDE
<beatpanic> hi, is it possible to avoid the browser auth (or use lynx to allow the app) to enable a launchpadlib application to talk with launchpad? -- basically I want to enable my app from a remote headless server thanks
<geser> bulldog98: try the workaround from bug #838108
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 838108 in python-launchpadlib (Ubuntu) "authorization fails with the kwallet backend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838108
<nigelb> beatpanic: lynx has worked for me before elinks is a common suggestion as well.
<beatpanic> nigelb, nice to know, cool! have I to set some env var like BROWSER or something?
<nigelb> It should do it based on your conf values that should already be set.
<beatpanic> ok
<beatpanic> thanks
<wgrant> I think elinks and w3m work.
<bulldog98> geser: great now it works
<wgrant> lynx doesn't, AFAIK.
<bulldog98> btw is there docu for launchpad lib? I need all functions of branches
<bulldog98> of team.getBranches()
<geser> bulldog98: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/
<bulldog98> geser: thanks
<henninge> bigon: That is a timeout bug. I get the same when I try.
<henninge> bigon: can you please file a bug an mention the OOPS-ID which is part of the error output?
<bigon> henninge: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/838771
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 838771 in Launchpad itself "Timeout when merging 2 bugs (OOPS-2070DV41)" [Undecided,New]
<henninge> bigon: thanks! I'll rephrase that to read "assign duplicate", though.
<bigon> well yes merge is in debian :p
<henninge> np, done.
<bigon> any idea why it's "suspended"? https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/empathy/master2
<bigon> ah git is containing submodules
<bigon> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/73554668/vcs-imports-empathy-master2.log << what should be done here?
<bigon> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/empathy/master mmh
<henninge> bigon: mmh?
<bigon> should I do the same (aka create a master3)
<bigon> or should I find a way to upgrade the branch?
<henninge> that one is failing, too, though.
<bigon> yes I know
<henninge> but differently
<bigon> in the white board somebody said that it create master2 to avoid the need of upgrading the branch
<bigon> 20101004 jelmer This branch is hit by a bug in the 1.9 format implementation - perhaps it can be upgraded to 2a?
<bigon> 20110227 maxb Rather than upgrade the existing branch I've created a new lp:~vcs-imports/empathy/master2
<wgrant> bigon: That was due to a bug in the first import. master2 is now failing because the git repository contains submodules, which require bzr nested tree support, which isn't done yet.
<henninge> bigon: that was axb
<bigon> so there is nothing to do for now?
<wgrant> bigon: Unfortunately so.
<bigon> ok thx
<jelmer> FWIW we have a plan for nested trees, we should JFDI.
<candrea> Hello! I've sent an e-mail to feedback@lp.net a few days ago, but have not received an answer so far. I'm wondering if there are any problems with my request? It's ticket #4596
<bulldog98> why is this not working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/679752/
<geser> bulldog98: *_collection_link gets transformed by launchpadlib into a list-like object: just use "for serie in ubuntu.series:" and let the magic work
<bulldog98> geser: ok thanks
<bulldog98> geser: can I use serie.active as condition?
<bulldog98> geser: found that out
<deryck> henninge, I'll take IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<henninge> deryck: thanks
<paultag> Does anyone know if Launchpad can import a git repo using a non-HEAD branch?
<paultag> it won't let me fiddle with the branch on the GUI
<BlessJah> is launchpad overloaded? i cannot make merge-request, refreshing last commits took ~5 minutes
<jelmer> paultag, hi
<jelmer> paultag, not yet, but there's an approved merge proposal that adds that support that will hopefully land in the next week
<jelmer> BlessJah, it seemed to be working fine here a couple of minutes ago
<jelmer> deryck: ^
<jelmer> paultag, https://code.launchpad.net/~jelmer/launchpad/import-colocated-branches/+merge/72127
<BlessJah> Timeout error
<BlessJah> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<BlessJah> (Error ID: OOPS-2070CG49)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2070CG49
<BlessJah> i'm getting it for about 10 minutes
<jelmer> BlessJah, My day is about to end, but deryck should be able to help
<BlessJah> kk
<deryck> BlessJah, yeah, I'm looking.....
<deryck> BlessJah, having to wait on the OOPS to sync, but I'll keep an eye on it and either open a bug or point you at an existing one.
<BlessJah> 5
<BlessJah> name
<BlessJah> grr
<paultag> jelmer: cheers, thanks
<BlessJah> ID OOPS-2070CH68 ???
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2070CH68
<BlessJah> OOPS-2070AX75
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2070AX75
<BlessJah> deryck: is opera browser fully sopported?
<deryck> BlessJah, if it's a timeout, browser doesn't matter.  looking at one now finally....
<BlessJah> i'm gettind timeout and other error for more than hour
<deryck> BlessJah, yeah, I'm sorry this is happening to you.  Looks like its bug 629087.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 629087 in Launchpad itself "Branch:+register-merge timeout submitting merge proposal" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629087
<deryck> BlessJah, do you know how to look at your active reviews page to see if it has created the merge proposal and timed out after the fact?
<BlessJah> no
<deryck> BlessJah, https://code.launchpad.net/~blessjah/+activereviews  (and looks like, no, it wasn't created)
<BlessJah> the team is actually so small, that i can contact other way
<deryck> BlessJah, you could try proposing from the command line with bzr lp-propse-merge.  the launchpad plugin provides this.  maybe the api won't timeout.
<deryck> BlessJah, ok, sorry for the inconvenience.
<BlessJah> ok, thanks
<deryck> abentley, pitching to you, sir.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<abentley> deryck: Okie dokie.
<StyXman> how do I de-requst a pending merge so I can re-request it with the updated code? or it is not needed?
<maxb> just push new code to the branch
<maxb> and add a comment to the merge proposal if you think it is needed
<StyXman> ok, tx
<bjf> i've got a script that just oopsed in the same place twice, can anyone tell me what OOPS-2070DS71 is about and maybe i can work around it
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2070DS71
<paultag> Hey Launchpad'ers - I'd like to request a super-project - and I change of ownership of a project that doctormo created
<paultag> http://launchpad.net/muchmuch should be owned by https://launchpad.net/~much-devs if ya'll don't mind
<paultag> abentley: it says you're the help contact, I'm going to poke you for fun :)
<jelmer> paultag, he should be able to change the ownership if he's a member of the team
<jelmer> paultag, alternatively, the best thing to do is to ask in the answers section for the Launchpad project on Launchpad. I suspect abentley has already left for the day.
<paultag> jelmer: he registered it and clicked "I don't want to maintain the team" beacuse he thought that was how you get a team to own it
<paultag> jelmer: someone should update the topic ;)
<jelmer> paultag, ah, I see
<jelmer> paultag, well, abentley is the help contact for this week.. he's just not around 24/7 :)
<jelmer> paultag: ah, so now it's owned by ~registry
<paultag> jelmer: right.
<jelmer> paultag: I'm a member of ~registry, so I think I should be able to reassign it. Hang on...
<paultag> jelmer: aww, gee, thanks :)
<jelmer> paultag, done
<paultag> jelmer: you rock! thanks :)
<paultag> I'll file a bug for the super-project deal
<paultag> erm, answer rather
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2011-09-02
<mrevell> G'morning
<OdyX> Hi. Would it be possible to get a "priority" on the official PySide PPA <https://launchpad.net/~pyside/+archive/ppa> as I uploaded stuff to debug #832864 ?
<wgrant> OdyX: All of the packages?
<OdyX> wgrant: only oneiric for apiextractor, generatorrunner,shiboken,pyside .
<wgrant> That's everything that's pending :)
 * wgrant bumps them all.
<OdyX> wgrant: yes. :-) Thank you.
<wgrant> OdyX: They're all at the top of the queue now.
<OdyX> wgrant: great, thanks. (They are interdependent, so will build in a row anyway…)
<wgrant> OdyX: Only if they have very strict versioned dependencies will they build sequentially.
<wgrant> s/dependencies/build dependencies/
<OdyX> they do. :-)
<OdyX> wgrant: (insane) upstream releases the whole stack at once, for each version. Although it could work with older versions, I make the dependencies strict to make sure to compile stuff as upstream expects me to.
<wgrant> If they depwait then I will probably need to re-rescore them once you they're retried.
<wgrant> And indeed some are depwaiting.
<OdyX> ah :-/
<wgrant> But it's easy enough!
<OdyX> btw, I wonder why the actual installation of build-dependencies is tried before reporting depwait…
<wgrant> sbuild until recently was a bit special.
<wgrant> You can probably see from the log that it has its own resolution algorithm.
<wgrant> Then tries to apt-get install what it thinks will work.
<wgrant> Then checks if dpkg-buildpackage rejects the installed versions.
<wgrant> We're hoping to upgrade our 7 year old sbuild fork some time this year, to a less ancient version that has a better resolver.
<wgrant> That will allow it to do version checking beforehand :)
<OdyX> eh. That might even be the source of the bug I try to tackle…
<OdyX> wgrant: a final question: does it help (aka "is faster) if I manually ask for a retry for a package in dep-wait state ?
<wgrant> OdyX: We only attempt to automatically retry them hourly.
<wgrant> Since it's somewhat expensive to recheck everything.
<wgrant> So yes, a manual retry will usually be faster.
<OdyX> okay. Will do then :-)
<OdyX> okay, so now I'd need a priority bump of shiboken/amd64/oneiric
<wgrant> OdyX: Done.
<OdyX> great
<voidspace> merge proposals show revision history twice on the page (once as unmerged revisions)
<voidspace> i
<voidspace> in the two different places it uses a different numberical ordering of revisions
<voidspace> is that *deliberately* to confuse people?
<voidspace> :-)
<soren> voidspace: Example url?
<voidspace> soren: hmmm… I think the one I'm on is private to isd
<voidspace> soren: let me try and find a public one
<soren> Ah.
<wgrant> voidspace: You're refering to the "Unmerged revisions" section, as well as the revisions that are shown inline in the comment section?
<soren> Oh, that?
<voidspace> soren: wgrant: the two lists are branch history and then unmerged revisions
<voidspace> soren: wgrant; and they're in opposite order to each other
<voidspace> soren: wgrant: so if you want to look at the most recent revision, where it is is different for each list
<voidspace> soren: wgrant: so your muscle memory will confuse you every time...
<wgrant> Branch history?
<voidspace> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> I see no section by that name.
<voidspace> wgrant: well, whatever - there are two lists of revisions on a merge proposal
<voidspace> wgrant: the one without a section title is that one
<voidspace> wgrant: just below "Add a review or comment" and then the branch url
<wgrant> voidspace: That's the comment stream.
<wgrant> Which also includes revisions that are pushed after the proposal is created.
<wgrant> That is a relatively recent addition, and doesn't include revisions that were pushed before the first comment. I thought there was a bug to unify those, but I can't find it.
<voidspace> right
<voidspace> if there are no comments it just looks like "another revision history"
<voidspace> but in the opposite order
<soren> well..
<nigelb> That's nice for reviews!
<soren> Typically you only change the branch after it's been proposed for merge in response to review comments.
<nigelb> (reviewers can see what changes went in after the last commit)
<soren> So your changes are interleaved with review comments.
<nigelb> Right.
<soren> ...and review comments are oldest-first.
<voidspace> it is nice to have comments interleaved with commits
<daker> hi i am getting an OOPS-2071H26 => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1?comments=all
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2071H26
<voidspace> but where there aren't comments you have two almost identical lists, separated by the comment box, but in opposite order
<nigelb> ahh.
<nigelb> Yeah, that's probably confusing.
<voidspace> even if there are comments, using a different ordering for similar information within the same page is probably not ideal
<voidspace> anyway :-)
<OdyX> wgrant: (pretty please with cherry on top): Please bump priority of pyside/amd64/oneiric on the ~pyside/ppa PPA.
<shadeslayer> i was wondering where the code for getting info from external bug trackers is located in launchpad
<shadeslayer> any hints?
<cos^> is there a way to delete files from launchpad project?
<nigelb> cos^: delete source files?
<cos^> nigelb: yep
<cos^> i can't find a way to do it
<cos^> should i post a request to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<nigelb> cos^: well, its in bzr right?
<nigelb> you can just remove it from the code, commit, and push again
<cos^> i'm uploading with dput
<cos^> and i wouldn't like to upload new version of the source, as it's not finished yet
<nigelb> Ah, that source.
<nigelb> well, I don't think there's a way to delete
<nigelb> you'll just have to bump the version number to supercede it.
<cos^> i deleted the whole packages
<nigelb> cos^: just remember that you have have to bump the version number when you upload next
<cos^> yep
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<bjf> i'm unable to get taskSearch to find bugs with a particular tag
<bjf> bug #656486
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 656486 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "error de Video - [DRM: radeon_ttm_backend_bind] * * ERROR failed to bind 1772 pages at 0x00000000" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656486
<bjf> it has the tag "rls-mgr-o-tracking" which if you click on the tag, should find all bugs with that tag
<bjf> however, it doesn't show any, not even this one
<bjf> nevermind, someone set the status to "Fix Released" and that's why my search is failing
<jo-erlend> When I build packages on Launchpad, I get errors like these: ERROR: Python module pygtk not found. Is that something I need to worry about?
#launchpad 2011-09-03
<ion> A PPA upload has been in the “waiting to build” state for 1 hour and 40 minutes. Is that normal?
<ion> https://launchpad.net/~ion/+archive/gsd-lcdfilter
<wgrant> ion: I believe 3/4 of the builders are presently being used to test kernel SRUs.
<wgrant> The PPA build queue is, therefore, quite substantial.
<ion> wgrant: Alright, thanks,.
<wgrant> Hopefully they will return to normal build duties on Monday.
<trijntje> Hi all, is there a way to get rid of automatic launchpad suggestions you dont want to accept? They obscure suggestions done by real humans that need to be reviewed
<trijntje> *for translations that is
<doko_> spam at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/585439
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #585439 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/585439). The error has been logged
<StevenK> doko_: Hidden.
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Bug #807950 times out every single time I try to load it (been trying for a couple days)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 807950 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu Oneiric) "zeitgeist-daemon crashed with LookupError in remove_from_connection(): <_zeitgeist.engine.remote.RemoteInterface at /org/gnome/zeitgeist/log/activity at 0xb74ee2cc> is not exported at a location matching (None,None)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807950
 * jelmer waves to RainCT 
<nigelb> timeout? wow.
<nigelb> (yes, timeouts have become uncommon \o/)
<nigelb> Hrm, works for me.
<nigelb> Ah, duplicates!
<RainCT> hey jelmer :)
<nigelb> RainCT: While not helpful, the cause of the timeout is the huge number of duplicates.
<RainCT> nigelb: Yeah, I guessed it'd be something like that.
<nigelb> I'm trying to find if launchpad has a bug for that.
<trijntje> Firefox gives me a warning when logging into launchpad that the page is not fully secured. Is this a known problem?
<tsimpson> trijntje: which page(s)?
<tsimpson> ah, I see it now
<tsimpson> trijntje: it should probably be reported as a bug
<tsimpson> looks like it's just the scripts on the page using http:// rather than https://
<trijntje> tsimpson: I've filed a bug report for this, but it has automatically been made private
<tsimpson> probably you check the little "this is a security vulnerability" box thing, so it's not publicly viewable
<tsimpson> the important people can still see it though
<nigelb> which page is this?
<nigelb> tsimpson: ^
<tsimpson> nigelb: the second https://login.launchpad.net/..../+decide page
<nigelb> ah, that needs poking ISD
 * nigelb does that
<tsimpson> I click login/register, get taken to https://login.launchpad.net/.../+decide (which shows as insecure), then to the conformation page (insecure)
<tsimpson> also +logout
<nigelb> hrm, I can't reproduce.
<nigelb> I wonder if I should update firefox.
<tsimpson> in fact, http://login.launchpad.net/ shows as insecure too
<tsimpson> I'm using chrome, so it's not just FF
<nigelb> I wonder if its a fall of that root CA being marked as insecure
<tsimpson> the warning from chrome is:
<tsimpson> Your connection to login.launchpad.net is encrypted with 256-bit encryption. However, this page includes other resources which are not secure. These resources can be viewed by others while in transit and can be modified by an attacker to change the behaviour of the page.
<nigelb> Aha, I see now.
<nigelb> I also see what's causing that.
<nigelb> YUI is being downloaded over HTTP rather than HTTPS
<tsimpson> yep
<nigelb> Excellent, MP is almost done
<nigelb> Oh wait.
<nigelb> YUI. You fail.
<nigelb> Not served over HTTPS :(
<nigelb> tsimpson: wanna confirm bug 840494?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 840494 in Canonical SSO provider "YUI served over HTTP, not HTTPS causing an error to be thrown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840494
<tsimpson> sure
<nigelb> Great, thanks!
<tsimpson> while you're at it, you can fix https://help.launchpad.net/ ;)
<nigelb> Ha
<elmo> umm
<elmo> what URL are you guys seeing this on?
<nigelb> elmo: its on the decide page
<elmo> unless we switched to outsourcing YUI, I don't see how that's possible
<nigelb> Just one specific page.
<nigelb> apparently we did
<elmo> login.launchpad.net:80 is a unconditional redirect
<elmo> wat
<nigelb> login.launchpad.net/.../+decide page uses the yahoo CDN
<nigelb> that's what's throwing the error
<elmo> aaaaaaaa
<nigelb> I proposed an MP to switch it to google CDN, if that helps
<elmo> why on earth are we using a CDN for it?
<elmo> that's crazy
<elmo> I also don't see it when I go to the +decide
<nigelb> do you have firebug?
<nigelb> just look at the source :)
<nigelb> I didn't see the error in the beginning either.
<elmo> yes, firebug is what I'm using to confirm it's not going to yahoo for me
<elmo> nigelb: where's the MP?
<nigelb> https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/canonical-identity-provider/yui-https/+merge/73951
<nigelb> Ideally though, I'm surprised why its hosted along with the code.
<nigelb> argh
<nigelb> why its *not*
<nigelb> elmo: what the...
<nigelb> I just saw yui in the source.
<nigelb> why is it being served over a CDN.
<nigelb> Hrm, but an older version.
#launchpad 2011-09-04
<wgrant> elmo, nigelb: At least U1 was changing their comboloader stuff a few weeks ago... and YUI is pretty awesome at falling back to the CDN silently if your comboloader misses something.
<wgrant> I guess +decide probably uses some module that isn't in the comboloader.
<wgrant> (it has some expandy JS stuff)
<wgrant> Really good for security.
<bjsnider> is lsb installed by default on the ppa builders?
<wgrant> bjsnider: You must build-depend on anything that is not build-essential.
<jo-erlend> how do I remove a package from my PPA? I did a test build a while ago, and now it refuses to build new packages for me because the one already in the archive has a higher version number, but it's wrong.
<jo-erlend> I've been waiting for hours for this to finish (:
<jo-erlend> :(
<jo-erlend> where can I learn how to use Launchpad to properly build packages? I'm spending days and days just to make a package so I can test on other computers. I hate this stuff. I want to program :(
<wgrant> jo-erlend: Click "View package details", then "Delete packages"
<wgrant> You may have to wait for up to an hour before you can upload a lower version. You should not rely on this in future.
<wgrant> And, even once deleted, you can never upload the same version again.
<wgrant> Have you read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA and the Ubuntu Packaging Guide?
<jo-erlend> I have been able to upload packages before, by packaging and then pushing it to launchpad. But since I _really_ hate this kind of distraction, I wanted to make use of the daily builds. But it doesn't work, and I don't understand why.
<jo-erlend> wgrant, that seems like _a lot_ to learn just to distribute a simple Python application?
<wgrant> jo-erlend: Not all of the documents are relevant to that use case, and you should be able to find simple examples. But packaging some things can be extremely non-trivial, so the full documents are not small.
<nigelb> wgrant: Interesting
<wgrant> #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-packaging may be helpful.
<wgrant> nigelb: Hm?
<nigelb> re:YUI
<nigelb> I've never used it :) Always used jQuery :P
<jo-erlend> I guess I'll stick with zipfiles.
<nigelb> G26
<nigelb> gah
<jo-erlend> wgrant, how long time do you think I'll have to set aside to understand these packaging things? Are we talking weeks or months?
<wgrant> jo-erlend: A couple of hours should be fine to package a Python app.
<wgrant> And once you learn how to do it, a trivial packaging job can take just a few minutes, depending on the software being packaged.
<wgrant> Tools like pkgme are being developed to make this easy, but they depend very much on your software following language-specific conventions.
<jo-erlend> right. But is there anything I can read that will help me package python applications? Because they all refer to compiling C applications and other completely uninteresting things.
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python#The_debhelper_way may be helpful.
<wgrant> But #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu can probably offer better advice; there's nothing Launchpad-specific about this, and the tools have evolved significantly in the couple of years since I last did a lot of packaging work.
<jo-erlend> yes, but the single goal is to get daily builds from launchpad to work. I'
<jo-erlend> the less I learn about packaging, the better. :)
<wgrant> jo-erlend: To package something you need to know how to package it.
<wgrant> jo-erlend: Daily builds are no exception.
<wgrant> They just automatically update and build the package as you tell them to.
<jo-erlend> well... Typing "quickly share" isn't all that complicated. :)
<wgrant> quickly is quite a special case; you didn't say you were using it :)
<jo-erlend> in what way is it special?
<wgrant> It's designed with pretty much exactly this in mind.
<wgrant> So it goes to great lengths to make its projects easily packagable in an automated fashion.
<jo-erlend> yes, but can I make launchpad use it?
<StevenK> quickly package ; make a branch, point a recipe at the two branches, profit?
<jo-erlend> btw... I just deleted the packages now. Do I have to wait some time before I upload and request a build, or can I do that right away?
<wgrant> Unless quickly has built-in Launchpad recipe support, you will probably need to run 'quickly package' and extract the generated debian/ and put it in a branhc.
<jo-erlend> damn. I just realized that quickly-widgets can't be published that way even. So I guess I'll have to start from scratch anyway.
<jo-erlend> perhaps I should just go to sleep and have another look at it when I'm not so tired. Perhaps it won't look quite so daunting then. :)
<Linuxsapien> morning, just a simple question, how do I change my real name in my launchpad account please?
<wgrant> Linuxsapien: https://launchpad.net/~/+edit
<Linuxsapien> ive used taht wgrant but it still uses old name
<wgrant> Where?
<Linuxsapien> that link
<wgrant> What still uses the old name?
<Linuxsapien> the account
<wgrant> Where?
<wgrant> Where is the old name shown?
<Linuxsapien> on that link you gave me
<wgrant> In the form?
<Linuxsapien> if I change it to something else, then I use my launchpad for openID it still uses old name
<wgrant> Ah. Launchpad doesn't serve OpenID... it delegates to login.ubuntu.com. Try changing it there instead.
<Linuxsapien> i will try
<Linuxsapien>  thanks
<chrisccoulson> is it not possible to use the same e-mail address for more than 1 account in launchpad?
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: It's not.
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: Launchpad uses email addresses as identifiers in lots of places. Incoming email, references in emails, Changed-By/Maintainer in packages, etc.
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, yeah, that makes sense then :)
<wgrant> To have them not unambiguously identify a person or team, when that can reasonably be assumed to be the case, would be troublesome.
<htorque> hi everyone! is there a gpg key problem: "https://private-ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2AF0E92042F834EC Launchpad ppa"
<htorque> i'm getting this when doing apt-get update - the ppa in question contains the beta mono font
<wgrant> htorque: If you run 'ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/*walled-garden*', is there a 0-byte Release file?
<wgrant> At least I'm assuming this is walled-garden we are talking about.
<htorque> wgrant, there is no walled-garden, but a "private-ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-font-beta-testing_ppa_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_Release" with 0 bytes. delete and retry?
<htorque> wgrant: well, deleting that file worked, thanks! i just wonder how this could have happened.
<shadeslayer> hi, i was wondering how do i close merge requests in launchpad using bzr ?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Have you committed and pushed the merge?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: yes
<shadeslayer> currently i have to manually go to each merge and set it to merged
<wgrant> Do you have an example?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: one sec :)
<shadeslayer> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames/+merge/73957
<shadeslayer> i just merged that branch a couple of seconds ago
<wgrant> Merged into lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames at revision 132
<wgrant> It worked fine.
<wgrant> It can take a minute or so to detect that, however.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ok
<bulldog98> the proposals for merge requests are not that good as they should be
<bulldog98> eg https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/kiten/+register-merge
<bulldog98> i want to merge that into lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kiten but that’s what I don’t get proposed (that’s everytime)
<wgrant> bulldog98: It's because you're abusing projects :(
<wgrant> kubuntu-packaging doesn't make sense as a project.
<wgrant> Because you have dozens of different codebases.
<wgrant> They should be either real Ubuntu packaging branches, or branches of the upstream projects.
<wgrant> It's not intended that people should maintain dozens of trunks within a single project.
<wgrant> You are doing a KDE again, except this time with projects instead of packages :(
<bulldog98> wgrant: but that’s what we do because it makes most sence
<wgrant> Howso?
<wgrant> It's not at all how Launchpad is designed to be used, so it's not going to work very well.
<wgrant> So it definitely doesn't make the most sense.
<bulldog98> wgrant: otherwise we gain karma in kdepim, but we haven’t done any kdepim code
<wgrant> bulldog98: I'm not sure that karma is a good justification :)
<wgrant> Karma wasn't really designed to work in any particular way. Everything else was designed under the rough assumption that one codebase is one project.
<wgrant> Violating that on a scale like this is probably not going to end well.
<wgrant> What prevents you from using Ubuntu packaging branches?
<wgrant> Or potentially a custom distribution.
<wgrant> Just to hold the branches for each source package.
<wgrant> bulldog98, shadeslayer: ^^
<bulldog98> wgrant: ask vddlogger
<shadeslayer> wgrant: KDE 5 will have even more splits, so making a project for each package right now doesn't make sense
<wgrant> Why not?
<shadeslayer> because it involves too much work that we will have to do again at the point KDE 5 releases  ...
<shadeslayer> iirc we discussed this on the kubuntu-devel ML
<wgrant> Any idea why you're not using real Ubuntu branches?
<bulldog98> everytime I try to propose a merge I get Error ID: OOPS-2073J35
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2073J35
<wgrant> We want to support this sort of thing well. The way you're doing it now is probably not going to work well, so it would be handy to know what other options you've considered and discarded, and why.
<wgrant> bulldog98: Is that for a branch you've just pushed?
<bulldog98> wgrant: yes
<bulldog98> no 7 min ago
<bulldog98> or later
<bulldog98> again that’s the 12 time that’s happening
<bulldog98> https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kubuntu-packaging/kletters/+register-merge
<bulldog98> 21 min ago the branch was created
<bulldog98> that one failed again
<shadeslayer> wgrant: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-June/005292.html
<bulldog98> again trying to propose the same merge the 25th time (and 30min after branch creation) Error ID: OOPS-2073AV37
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2073AV37
<bulldog98> Error ID: OOPS-2073DZ29
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2073DZ29
<bulldog98> wgrant: what’s going wrong there :'(
<StevenK> bulldog98: It's obvious there is a problem. Performing the same action over and over again and expecting a different result is insanity. And you clog up our reporting system and skew our numbers by doing so, so please stop.
<vddlogger> bulldog98, wgrant: I'll need a summary of whatever you were talking about as I am rather busy ATM
<bulldog98> vddlogger: why don’t we use ubuntu-style branches?
<vddlogger> define ubuntu style branches
<bulldog98> vddlogger: that must wgrant define
<vddlogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/580090 spam
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 580090 in kcm-touchpad (Ubuntu) "Circular Scrolling not working" [Undecided,Fix released]
<shnatsel> hello everybody
<shnatsel> I'm building an Ubuntu derivative using seeds. I'm looking for the code that parses seeds and builds ISO images according to them. Where can I get it?
<macer1> Hi
<macer1>  I am using "macer" nick generally, registred on launchpad as macer1, because macer was reseved. "macer" account was created when importing bugs from old bugtracker 5 years ago(and not used after that). Is there any chance that i can take over that nick?
<nigelb> macer1: Hi, today being a weekend the launchpad folks may not be here. You can either ask a question against launchpad at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad or ask again on Monday.
<macer1> Ok, thanks. I will try on Monday.
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~baldbrad seems to be spamming bug reports
<macer1> If some admins will be seeing my question later, they can contact me, my mail is on my launchpad profile - macer1 ;)
<macer1> AlanBell - you are right
<macer1> f*ckin spammer -_-
<nigelb> !ohmy
<ubot5> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<macer1> oops, sorry
<macer1> *alanbell is right, this user IS a spammer.
<nigelb> AlanBell: I'd suggest opening a question. I can do that if you don't have time at the moment.
<macer1> AlanBell: this baldbrad is not active for some time
<macer1> if i am right
<macer1> btw. what do i have to do to become launchpad admin? Just asking  out of curiosity
<nigelb> Work for Canonical. :)
<macer1> no other ways ?
<nigelb> No, there are private projects, private branches, etc.
<nigelb> Even some profile information which is private.
<macer1> Ok. I get it ;)
<macer1> i understand
<macer1> btw. work for canonical - maybe i will but canonical does not have section in my country
<macer1> ;)
<macer1> I am member of Polish Translators team for translations, member of bug squad for helping with bugs, is there any other things that users(not-canonical) can help ;)?
<AlanBell> that doesn't matter much
<nigelb> AlanBell: opened a question for that user.
<AlanBell> quite a lot of canonical jobs just specify that you should be in a European or American timezone
<AlanBell> nigelb: I saw that :)
<nigelb> Actually, I think there's already someone in Poland.
<nigelb> I'm not sure if he still is though.
<macer1> nigelb: can you subscribe me to this question? I am interested what will happen to that bug :p
<macer1> i mean
<macer1> that user
<macer1> what will happen to that spammer user
<macer1> AlanBell: cool, I am in European timezone :D
<macer1> AlanBell: so maybe if i will have 18+ years old, I will work for Canonical, but I don't think I now can :D
<nigelb> Well, at some point tomorrow, an admin will see it and set that user's status to inactive.
<macer1> OK, but can you subscribe me please ;)?
<macer1> OK, i subscriber myself...
<macer1> *subscribed
<macer1> nobody answered my question on top: I help with translations, and with bug, are they any other options? I really like to help :D
<macer1> *and with bugs
<ESphynx> Hey guys, do you know why my brand image doesn't show up in the homepage? :\
<macer1> link to page?
<ESphynx> https://launchpad.net/ecere/
<macer1> your program logo?
<macer1> it displays
<ESphynx> the brand
<ESphynx> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/84450
<macer1> Ok, so i don't know.
<macer1> I am not admin ;)
<ESphynx> looks like it's not used :(
<ESphynx> bugs is 2 years old :( Is launchpad still maintained ? :S
<macer1> where do you expect it to be?
<ESphynx> I just spent some time making a nice brand image but it's not used :P   https://launchpadlibrarian.net/78979371/brand.png
<ESphynx> On the Overview page somewhere :P
<macer1> isnt better to make this as logo?
<ESphynx> I made this as a 192x192
<ESphynx> logo is 64x64 too small for all that
<macer1> I don't know :/
<ESphynx> oh well :P
<ESphynx> So how do we get a package to make it into Ubuntu? :P
<macer1> so you have deb-source-package?
<macer1> and want it go to software-center?
<ESphynx> yes
<macer1> do you have a working ppa?
<ESphynx> we haven't done a release yet though
<ESphynx> but we had a ppa that built on i386
<ESphynx> we fixed the code so it should build on amd64 as well now
<macer1> how abour armel and powerpc :D? this will be interesting
<ESphynx> problem is I was not the one who made the ppa last time :P i'm trying to have someone else to manage the PPAs
 * macer1 is searching for how-to in google
<micahg> ESphynx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages, #ubuntu-motu can help
<ESphynx> This was our last ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ecere-team/+archive/ppa
<ESphynx> micahg: thanks!
<ESphynx> one problem is that Ubuntu is very unstable on my machine :(
<macer1> :(
<macer1> what version and hardware?
<ESphynx> I think it's 10 I have installed, and hardware is nothing fancy! A Q6600, ASUS motherboard I think
<macer1> 10-what?
<ESphynx> 10.04 or something
<ESphynx> was it LTS? I forget
<macer1> it is LTS - try newest non-lts - new drivers, new kernels, more stability ;
<macer1> *;)
<ESphynx> I thought LTS stood for good 'Support' :(
<macer1> well, it is...
<ESphynx> I shall try a newer version.
<macer1> but it containts old stable versions of eveything
<jussi> the lts worked well on my q6600/asus p5q...
<macer1> i was never hinking that old software works more stable...
<macer1> *thinking
<ESphynx> seems to be a problem with my audio driver perhaps
<ESphynx> I have an Audigy 2 I think
<ESphynx> Skype would always freeze it very easy.
<ESphynx> though it could happen just in a browser
<macer1> 11.04 + updates works just fine. and stable
<macer1> I never liked LTS - old software...
<macer1> because of that I am using oneiric now :D
<micahg> support for ubuntu is in #ubuntu
<ESphynx> thanks
<macer1> where are list of all ubuntu channels?
<macer1> i am searching for something like #ubuntu-xorg
<micahg> macer1: #ubuntu-x
<micahg> macer1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<macer1> oh
<macer1> thx
<ripps> Launchpad is having trouble importing a repo from github https://code.launchpad.net/~ripps818/gmpc/glyr-git
<jelmer> ripps: hi
<jelmer> ripps: that repository contains submodules, which we can't import yet (as there's nothing in bzr to convert them to)
<jo-erlend> I've uploaded and built a package on my PPA, but it says "Note: Some binary packages for this source are not yet published in the repository". How come? And how long does that take?
<tumbleweed> jo-erlend: IIRC publishing happens every 20 mins
<jo-erlend> ah. Right it's periodical. I had forgotten about that. I published a package earlier today and then it appeared immediately. Guess that was just lucky timing then? :)
<wgrant> jo-erlend: Every 5 minutes, so not *too* lucky.
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
#launchpad 2012-08-27
<FourDollars> Hi, a PPA is slow to build package. Could you help me?
<wgrant> FourDollars: On armel?
<FourDollars> wgrant: i386/amd64 base
<wgrant> FourDollars: Do you have a link to the build or the PPA?
<FourDollars> wgrant: nvm, it just starts to build the package.
<FourDollars> Sorry to
<FourDollars> I'm sorry to bother you.
<wgrant> We're still missing a lot of builders after the move, so some extra latency is inevitable, I'm afraid
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jaddi27> Hi. Are there any current issues with the translations site at the moment? I repeatedly get 'timeout error' when trying to translate packages
<czajkowski> jaddi27: which page in particular ?
<jaddi27> czajkowski: This is the last page I got it on, but there have been many others
<jaddi27> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/gnome-font-viewer/+pots/gnome-font-viewer/en_AU/+translate?show=untranslated
<czajkowski> working ok here
<czajkowski> hmm
<jaddi27> I either get a themed 'Timeout error' page, or sometimes just a white page saying to wait a couple of minutes
<czajkowski> jaddi27: do you have the oops ID
<jaddi27> It can happen when trying to load a page of translations, or when submitting translations I have done
<jaddi27> czajkowski:  OOPS-3e73f40da681651546a5f87baafda652
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=3e73f40da681651546a5f87baafda652
<czajkowski> ahh the bot uses the old link
<jaddi27> oh, time to change the bot
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-3e73f40da681651546a5f87baafda652
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=3e73f40da681651546a5f87baafda652
<jibel> I get a lot of timeouts when filing bugs in LP this morning. Last one is OOPS-7e7d4ef7e2eec811c886382ca1d98cbb
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=7e7d4ef7e2eec811c886382ca1d98cbb
<jaddi27> I guess it is good that I am not the only on
<odony> 'morning everyone
<odony> czajkowski: hi Laura, wondering if there's a known glitch in the rosetta auto-exports at the moment?
<czajkowski> jelmer: morning are you having any issues
<czajkowski> odony: glitch..
<jelmer> hi czajkowski, odony
<odony> czajkowski: one of our projects is getting daily translation changes, but has not had any auto-export committed by Launchpad since august 17
<czajkowski> odony: ah you asked the question as well on answers, it's in the queue
<odony> czajkowski: did I?
<czajkowski> well someone else asked thought it was you
<czajkowski> I'll go and see
<odony> thanks :)
<czajkowski> odony: which project is yours
<odony> czajkowski: here is one https://translations.launchpad.net/openobject-addons/6.1
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> jelmer: can you look into this, this is the 3rd issue we've had raised over translation exports, another example is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1041858  and https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/206912
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041858 in Launchpad itself "No daily translation export anymore" [Undecided,New]
<odony> czajkowski: if you sort the list by last change you'll see changes every day in the last few days, but http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-addons/6.1 has not seen any export since august 17
 * jelmer nods
<czajkowski> odony: ok
<czajkowski> jelmer: thanks
<odony> jelmer, czajkowski: for what it's worth, similar problem on another branch of ours:  https://translations.launchpad.net/openobject-server/6.1 has changes on 17,19,20,23/08 but last translation export was on 8/8 - see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-server/6.1/changes
<czajkowski> odony: we are looking into it
<odony> czajkowski: great, thanks
<czajkowski> odony: only two of us on today
<czajkowski> so we may not have an update straight away
<odony> no prob, at least you guys are aware of it...
<czajkowski> jelmer: any luck with finding out whats up with the import?
<jelmer> czajkowski: some; I haven't looked at this code in a couple of years..
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> jelmer: gonan add it to the topic at least
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Some issues with translations import, being looked int.  Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Some issues with translations import, being looked into.  Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<bilal> can anyone run "dig launchpad.net" on a terminal? I can't access LP, and I'm guessing it has something to do with my DNS
<beuno> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<beuno> launchpad.net.		592	IN	A	91.189.89.223
<beuno> launchpad.net.		592	IN	A	91.189.89.222
<beuno> bilal, ^
 * bilal checks if that helps
<bilal> beuno: thanks for that
<bilal> same addresses as it comes for me, so the issue is something else.
<bilal> not a launchpad issue though, so no need to continue the discussion here
<svetoslav80> I can't access launchpad.net , pinging the site shows request time out, is it possible that I was banned for some reason ?
<lifeless> svetoslav80: it is possible, but unlikely - thats pretty rare to have happen.
<lifeless> svetoslav80: more likely is a routing issue in your ISP. Where does traceroute stop ?
<svetoslav80> let me see
<svetoslav80> it shows request time out on the 8th and after the 10th hops
<svetoslav80>   8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
<svetoslav80>   9    74 ms    73 ms    75 ms  ae-1.r03.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250
<svetoslav80> 47]
<svetoslav80>  10    75 ms    79 ms    81 ms  te3-2-0-cr0.nik.nl.as6908.net [81.20.64.42]
<svetoslav80>  11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
<svetoslav80> so it's a routing issue uh ? is there a way to fix this ?
<svetoslav80> maybe i should call to my internet provider
<lifeless> I suspect so; let me see if I can grab the attention of a sysadmin to confirm
<kanliot> for some reason, i'm not getting email notifications when people request to join my launchpad team.  Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<lifeless> kanliot: are you an admin or just the owner?
<lifeless> you probably want to be an admin to get such notifications
<kanliot> owner
<kanliot> k will check
<lifeless> svetoslav80: hmm, UK bank holiday - I'd check with your ISP
<svetoslav80> ok lifeless thanks
<kanliot> lifeless, i am an admin also. i think i've gotten membership requests in the past, but not this time
<kanliot> file a bug?
<lifeless> kanliot: mmm, start with a support request.
<czajkowski> kanliot: no just check to see if someone else hasnt changed a setting
<lifeless> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad - we can check logs etc.
<czajkowski> that was the next link
<czajkowski> lifeless: thank you
<lifeless> :P
<lifeless> and with that, I bid you all adieu
 * lifeless goes to sleep
<czajkowski> nn lifeless
<kanliot> lifeless, what's the diff bteen a support request and a bug?
<kanliot> go to the answers page?
<kanliot> and ask?
<czajkowski> yes just ask on the answers page
<kanliot> k ty
<czajkowski> and give details such as the project and when it started to happen please
<czajkowski> thanks kanliot
<kanliot> if someone would try and join https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs i will see if the problem repeats
<kanliot> so i don't have to create a fake lp account
<czajkowski> kanliot: if you could file the answers we'll do that bit when we look at it
<slank> svetoslav80: I don't see any reported network or launchpad issues on our end. Are you still having problems?
<svetoslav80> yes, and I just talked to my ISP and they told that it's not a problem with them :(
<svetoslav80> they gave me some new dns-es, I tried with them too but I still wasn't able to connect
<svetoslav80> weird ... , I so much needed to access this site for some project I'm working on
<dobey> svetoslav80: are you in .nl?
<svetoslav80> no, I'm from bulgaria
<dobey> svetoslav80: the problem isn't your isp or launchpad.net, but according to the traceroute info you posted earlier, appears to be a router in the netherlands, which your connection has to go through, in order to reach launchpad.net
<svetoslav80> my current ip is 90.154.196.127 if that helps
<svetoslav80> I see ...
<svetoslav80> I thought changing the dns should change the route ?
<svetoslav80> (I'm not much into these things)
<svetoslav80> or I can test that myself actually
<dobey> no, it's not a DNS issue. your system was getting the IP just fine it seems.  i suspect launchpad.net isn't the only site causing an issue for you either, but it's the only one you're trying to connect to at the moment
<svetoslav80> ok, thanks dobey
<czajkowski> Interoute are currently experiencing a network outage on the UK/Netherlands section of their Transmission network.
<czajkowski> Cause of the issue is a fibre break between UK and Netherland.
<czajkowski> Start Time (UTC/CEST): 02:57/04:57
<czajkowski> End time (UTC/CEST): TBC
<czajkowski> OTDR completed and break location identified as a sub-sea break – cable repair ship now being arranged.
<dobey> yes
<czajkowski> Affected access to lots of internationally hosted sites up until we we able to kill one of our peering sessions and reroute. we were losing all packets at euroring.net when accessing logmein.com and immobilise.com for example.
<dobey> that is exactly the issue
<dobey> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> right so not LP issue
<czajkowski> and I can stop making slank find stuff out for me and poke him over things now
<svetoslav80> ah, that explains it
<czajkowski> bilal: also may be helpful to you
<bilal> OH wow
<bilal> that explains it
<bilal> all Canonical servers are broken for me, including ubuntu.com and all the archives
<bilal> resorting to a third-party archive for now, but without LP, I won't be able to work today
<czajkowski> well at least that's not down to LP :)
<svetoslav80> yeah
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Some issues with translations import, being looked into.  Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<knome> hey, could somebody help me with deleting and renaming projects?
<czajkowski> knome: if you file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion  it will get done
<knome> czajkowski, aha, ok! thanks for the pointer :)
<knome> czajkowski, question filed; you want a link or shall i just wait? :)
<SpamapS> whoa.. are PPA builders crazy behind?
<czajkowski> knome: working on it, it's past my EOD so just looking at it now
<czajkowski> SpamapS: yes
<knome> czajkowski, thanks :)
 * SpamapS should work on his presentation slides for the next 2 hours anyway ;)
<knome> czajkowski, thanks! little bird(s) tweeted you did it!
<czajkowski> I did
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> :)
 * knome sends czajkowski a cookie over DCC
<czajkowski> :)
<knome> o/
<george_e> Where is the best place to ask for more space in a PPA?
<micahg> george_e: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2012-08-28
<MCR1> dobey: Launchpad does not like to send mails these days ?
<MCR1> duflu does not get e-mails about filed bugs in compiz for example, although he subscribed
<MCR1> also people who file a bug do not get e-mail if someone commented this bug
<czajkowski> MCR1: has he changed his settings ?
<czajkowski> on the bug mail ?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Some issues with translations import, being looked into.  Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<MCR1> czajkowski: I do not think so, but he can confirm himself on #ubuntu-unity
<czajkowski> ok
<MCR1> czajkowski: If I file a bug I do not get any mails on comments added...
<MCR1> czajkowski: This is also very bad.
<czajkowski> MCR1: thats a setting you can tweek
<czajkowski> some people dont like getting all comments
<czajkowski> but it should be on
<MCR1> Where can I tweak this ?
<MCR1> I only found  "Send me bug notifications for changes I make"
<czajkowski> fhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1042351/+subscriptions  for example
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042351 in Launchpad itself "Bzr import fails with NotImplementedError in broken_remote_exceptions" [Undecided,New]
<MCR1> czajkowski: I need to do this for each bug ?
<MCR1> czajkowski: I would like to generally turn it on
<MCR1> czajkowski: For bugs affecting me or reported by me
<czajkowski> MCR1: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/better-bug-subscriptions  have you read that ?
<MCR1> czajkowski: No, will do.
<MCR1> czajkowski: That all sounds nice, but there should probably be better defaults though... a bug reporter should by default get e-mail about comments unless he changes that
<czajkowski> well some users differ I guess.
<czajkowski> at least people have the option to change rather than just having to put up with the one setting MCR1
<MCR1> czajkowski: Sure, that is a very good thing :)
<MCR1> czajkowski: Just the defaults should probably be changed... If I file a bug I am probably interested on comments on it by default and if I am trying to fix a bug I probably need to know stuff from the original reporter and he should be informed about my comment/question then
<MCR1> czajkowski: I filed a bug report/suggestion: bug 1042628 - thanks a lot for your help
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042628 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad is a lazy e-mail writer these days" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042628
<MCR1> czajkowski: If you are Laura, you probably should have been notified about my bug report as you are in the "May be notified" group here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1042628
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042628 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad is a lazy e-mail writer these days" [Undecided,New]
<MCR1> czajkowski: Did you get a mail about this new bug ?
<czajkowski> MCR1: yes I have but I havent done bug triaging yet
<czajkowski> I am in the middle of other work and watching irc
<MCR1> czajkowski: I did not want to stress, but I do not get any mails, even about stuff I am subscribed to...
<czajkowski> you should
<czajkowski> you you get mails from other systems.
<czajkowski> are you having any other mail issues
<MCR1> yes I get mails from other systems, other than launchpad - I am not having other mail issues
<czajkowski> MCR1: see I'm getting my mail from LP
<czajkowski> incluyding your bug and comments
<MCR1> strange...
<czajkowski> so I'm wondering is there something up at your end as it's working fine here
<MCR1> I checked my mail - it is good
<MCR1> hmmm, then let's best wait and see if I am the only one with this issue (might ofc be the case) - thanks 4 your help :)
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> hmm MCR1 I've just asked a few othrs and all are getting their mail
<czajkowski> lifeless: are you getting your LP mails, bug mails ok ?
<czajkowski> MCR1: I'm getting your comments on the bug
<MCR1> I am sorry about the fuzz then - but still strange...
<czajkowski> MCR1: can you please check your settings https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1042628/+subscribe
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042628 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad is a lazy e-mail writer these days" [Undecided,New]
<MCR1> I only get the mails of my teams
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1042628/+subscriptions
<MCR1> update my current subscription. - a change is made to this bug or a new comment is added, are selected
<MCR1> The second link says: "You receive emails about this bug because you are directly subscribed to it. This subscription may have been created when you reported the bug."
<MCR1> czajkowski: Could you check if launchpad tried to mail something to me - Is there a log ?
<czajkowski> not a public one no
<czajkowski> MCR1: what address would it go to
<lifeless> czajkowski: I seem to be, yes.
<czajkowski> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> czajkowski: the MC Return bug? It seems to be rather confused :)
<czajkowski> lifeless: I've just asked IS to check mail is going to MCR1
<czajkowski> and it is
<czajkowski> lifeless: mail found,, in the spam folder!
<lifeless> czajkowski: not uncommon
<MCR1> czajkowski, lifeless: Thanx again, sorry for the fuzz.
<MCR1> :)
<Darxus> This should be closed wontfix, I just posted a comment explaining why, but it won't let me select wontfix:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/weston/+bug/1041814
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041814 in weston (Ubuntu) "weston crashed with SIGSEGV in ____longjmp_chk()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * TheLordOfTime looks
<czajkowski> Darxus: one of the bug control in the project will be able to
<czajkowski> not something in LP we can do
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski:  i'm on bug control
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski:  its epic that i lurk here
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: well you can :)
<TheLordOfTime> and in #ubuntu-bugs :P
<czajkowski> well indeed
<TheLordOfTime> Darxus:  for future reference...
<czajkowski> it's just not a LP thing we can do :)
<TheLordOfTime> for Ubuntu Bug stuff, join #ubuntu-bugs and poke there
<czajkowski> aka me :)
<TheLordOfTime> bugcontrol usually monitors there
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski:  indeed.
<Darxus> czajkowski: I'm the only person with any commit access to a wayland repo other than krh, while it's only the website, I still think that should qualify me for membership in whatever that group is :)
<czajkowski> Darxus: are you the project maintainer here on LP ?
<TheLordOfTime> Darxus:  lemme get you the applicant info
<TheLordOfTime> one moment
<TheLordOfTime> Darxus:  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<TheLordOfTime> the requirements for joining are there
<TheLordOfTime> upstream devs or support from upstream will help a bit :P
<Darxus> Ah, so there isn't a group with this access for wayland bugs, just a group with this access for all bugs?
<TheLordOfTime> Darxus:  for all Ubuntu package bugs, Bug Control is the only group
<Darxus> Okay, thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> i believe package-based bugs access for the project would break the LP perms model?
<TheLordOfTime> s/?//
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, screw regex :/
 * TheLordOfTime looks at the bug
<Darxus> I feel like there should be a "nvidia proprietary driver doesn't work with wayland" bug I should be able to mark this a duplicate of, but I don't think there actually is.
<TheLordOfTime> Darxus:  i'm not certain i can just "trust" that you're a valid person to identify it as a won't fix
<TheLordOfTime> Darxus:  i'd defer that to the other bug controllers, but do me a favor and join #ubuntu-bugs
<TheLordOfTime> i'll relay the bug to there
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski:  for future reference, if anyone comes to here about Ubuntu bugs and statuses, send them to #ubuntu-bugs, that's where the Bug Squad hangs out, and some bug controllers sit there too :)
<TheLordOfTime> just an FYI
 * TheLordOfTime returns to the Ubuntu Developer Week stuff
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: cheers will do
<Darxus> It must be annoying getting people here for stuff that belongs in #ubuntu-bugs, and I'm sure this isn't the first time I've done it :/
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> but not bad :)
<TheLordOfTime> and now czajkowski knows where to send people with those questions :)
<czajkowski> direcly to TheLordOfTime :)
<czajkowski> :p
<czajkowski> I jest
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<Darxus> Heh.
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski:  you're an LP admin?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> well
<czajkowski> kinda
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<czajkowski> I don't have the funky rights that other admins have but have some
<czajkowski> it's very much trial and error at times which does lead to frustraion
<TheLordOfTime> such as fixing "Cannot receive password reset email" junk?
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: pardon?
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski:  someone in one of the ubuntu developer week sessions was getting set up on LP and isnt receiving a "Forgot my password" email
<TheLordOfTime> i think its nja_
 * TheLordOfTime double checks
<nja_> Yes it's me
<nja_> The email just came though
<nja_> XD
<TheLordOfTime> <nja> YES! just got the email!  <--
<TheLordOfTime> nja_:  xD
<TheLordOfTime> yeah patience is a virtue
<TheLordOfTime> sometimes its not instantaneous
<TheLordOfTime> ... oops, i just broke my firewall rules o.O
<TheLordOfTime> whoops wrong channel
<TheLordOfTime> STUPID LAPTOP TOUCHPAD!
<czajkowski> so we're all good then
<czajkowski> :0
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Some issues with translations import, being looked into.  Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mark06> hi, what's the recommended way to turn a +junk branch into a project?
<mark06> I just push the local copy to the new location?
<mgz> mark06: yup
<mgz> you need to create the project on launchpad first, obviously
<mark06> yeah I know, thanks
<mark06> I'm about to change a junk branch into a project, but I won't build it right now so current builds will yet point to the junk project
<mark06> s/junk project/junk branch. Is it possible to somehow redirect the junk branch to the new one?
<maxb> mark06: Only in so far as writing something appropriate in the junk branch's description, I think.
<mark06> ok, it's gonna work while I don't update builds
<mark06> I'm uploading the share object and dll for direct download, should I use "code release tarball" or "installer"? (because it's none of these)
<mark06> my recently-created project fixes an upstream bug, but I couldn't link trunk directly to the upstream ticket, is it recommended to open a Launchpad bug?
#launchpad 2012-08-29
<bilal> I'm getting Launchpad timeouts when I'm setting bug statuses for the last few minutes
<czajkowski> bilal: do you have an oops id
<wgrant> bilal: OOPS ID?
<bilal> I don't think oops IDs are generated when AJAX calls are made, right?
<wgrant> Ah, they are, but you can't always easily see them
<wgrant> What if you use the old non-AJAX form?
 * bilal checks
<czajkowski> jelmer: nods thanks
<mgz> hm, no response to question about 502 error on xmlrpc yet
<czajkowski> jelmer: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/206561  guy had a follow up question to your answer
<wgrant> We're about to go offline for a couple of minutes to switch to a new database server.
<wgrant> And we're back. Sorry about the interruption.
<mandel> wgrant, should that switch affect how long it takes for diffs to be generated?
<wgrant> mandel: Should be generated shortly, just had a few cronjobs disabled while we finished off the move
<wgrant> All reenabled now, sorry about the delay
<mandel> wgrant, no problem :)
<alo21> hi.. how can I delete a package in a private PPA?
<wgrant> alo21: On the PPA page, select "View package details" then "Delete packages"
<alo21> wgrant: If I upload a package with the same version of the deleted package, should I have some proble?
<wgrant> alo21: You need to change the version
<wgrant> You can't upload the same version ever again, even if you delete the old one
<alo21> wgrant: a ok. Thanks
<alo21> wgrant: may I ask one more question?
<czajkowski> alo21: sure
<wgrant> alo21: Of course
<wgrant> Or more than one, if you're particularly enthusiastic.
<alo21> czajkowski, wgrant: How and can I  become Build Daemon Maintainers?
<wgrant> alo21: Hm, why?
<wgrant> That's normally reserved for critical Launchpad staff and a couple of Ubuntu people
<alo21> wgrant: I do not know.... ti could be a way to help make Ubuntu everyday better
<wgrant> There are lots of ways to make Ubuntu better. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment might be a good starting point.
<alo21> wgrant: ok. thank you again!
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<AL13N> been trying to look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.5/annotate/3508/sql/sql_select.cc , but that fails and tells me i should ask here for assistance
<TheLordOfTime> is it an OOPS code?
<TheLordOfTime> oops sorry
<TheLordOfTime> wrong window
 * TheLordOfTime was privmsging someone
<AL13N> heh
<AL13N> it also says, please try again, and i have, but it doesn't work still
<AL13N> i have the feeling the file might be huge and has huge history associated
<AL13N> nevertheless i'm trying to find out which rev last modified a certain line
<TheLordOfTime> is this what you're looking for?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.5/view/3508/sql/sql_select.cc
<TheLordOfTime> i've got it on view, not annotate, but...
<TheLordOfTime> hmm
<TheLordOfTime> it looks like "with revision information' is timing out
<TheLordOfTime> unfortunately, i see no help contacts on :/
<AL13N> TheLordOfTime: you didn't see a "Please Try again" page?
<TheLordOfTime> AL13N:  i see errors a tad differently, i have interception software to trigger HTTP error codes instead :P
<TheLordOfTime> AL13N:  if i try to view "With revision information" (the 'annotate' part of the URL) it times out
<TheLordOfTime> but standard 'view' rowks
<TheLordOfTime> works *
<AL13N> TheLordOfTime: of course, the standard view worked for me too
<AL13N> TheLordOfTime: which one are you using? scarabee or zap?
<TheLordOfTime> AL13N:  which what am I using?
<AL13N> interception software?
<TheLordOfTime> AL13N:  something i wrote that analyzes packets as they come in
<AL13N> oic
<TheLordOfTime> closed-source unfortunately
<TheLordOfTime> so i cant share the program
<AL13N> i've used zap when doing a sec-audit
<TheLordOfTime> AL13N:  there's a few security programs i run, one of them being content filtering via BlueCoat (windows enterprise network)
<TheLordOfTime> then software-specific or system-localized utilities
<TheLordOfTime> which I may or may not have written :P
 * TheLordOfTime is being ambiguous intentionally
<TheLordOfTime> ... DAMN YOU PHP, WHY DO YOU NOT WORK
<Ursinha> I guess that's a loggerhead hiccup..
#launchpad 2012-08-30
<narutolinux> hello
<narutolinux> i need some help install coovergloobus_1.6.tar.gz
<narutolinux> ..?
<Sweetshark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/554183 <- where did launchpad make comment 25 appear magically?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 554183 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[Upstream] paste special does not work" [Medium,Triaged]
<TheLordOfTime> Sweetshark:  see the upstream tracker
<TheLordOfTime> Sweetshark:  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42466 is the upstream tracker
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 42466 in Spreadsheet "paste special not work after simple copy paste" [Minor,New]
<TheLordOfTime> check that there and you should see the response...
<TheLordOfTime> oop i lied.
<TheLordOfTime> nope, actually i was right :P
<Sweetshark> TheLordOfTime: I see the last comment on the upstream bug from 2012-03-22 ...
<TheLordOfTime> Sweetshark:  its "awaiting synchronization"
<TheLordOfTime> i wonder if they posted to LP on the upstream bug...
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> but that looks like a typical "I Emailed In" response to a bug
<Sweetshark> TheLordOfTime: complaining to LibreOffice upstream, that the OpenOffice bug was closed "WontFix" in launchpad is wrong in so many ways ...
<TheLordOfTime> tell me about it
<TheLordOfTime> but guess what
<TheLordOfTime> i see this semi often for $arbitrary_bug
<dobey> gah
<dobey> err, wrong channel
<mgz> it's never the wrong channel for a gah.
<mark06> hi, isn't it possible to add screenshots  to a project page?
<mgz> wouldn't that be nice.
<mgz> alas, no, the best you can do is provide a link to a prettier project page.
<mark06> ok, I hope there's a bug/blueprint covering that. The one for wikis has been around for years :(
<TheLordOfTime> mark06:  that'd be the same as a site or a wiki, and LP doesn't provide that
<TheLordOfTime> sourceforge might though
<TheLordOfTime> i dont think there's any plans for LP to support that either
<mark06> "Very good news that wiki functionality is on the horizon after 3.0 release" -- bug 240067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 240067 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad projects need wikis" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240067
<mark06> I knew I saw it somewhere, this project group has a direct screenshots link: https://launchpad.net/moinmoin
<mark06> oh not a group
<mgz> mark06: you can add a screenshots link under https://launchpad.net/PROJECT/+edit
<mark06> yeah I just saw that
<Delemas> Anyone else seeing a lot of timeouts today trying to use launchpad?
<dobey> i actually haven't seen any today yet
<TheLordOfTime> i ran into a login timeout
<TheLordOfTime> caused hell for a bit
<TheLordOfTime> can't triage ubuntu bugs when you can't login.
<TheLordOfTime> but that resolved itself
<lifeless> thats not LP, thats SSO, separate system
<lifeless> TheLordOfTime: did you get an OOPS id for it ?
<TheLordOfTime> lifeless:  hitting the "login" link just triggered an HTTP timeout
<TheLordOfTime> not an OOPS
<Delemas> I've gotten about 10 oops today...
<Delemas> I tried to copy a package and rebuild it. I had to cancel a build, then I deleted it. I tried copying it again now the dependencies are fixed and it still shows as a canceled build. How do I restart a canceled build?
#launchpad 2012-08-31
<jfi> Hi, is it possible to 'close' a merge request? I would like to no more request it, but keep the comments for reference which appear to not be the case for 'delete proposal to merge'. The possible status are 'Needs review'/'Work in progress'/'Merged', nothing like 'Abandonned'
<mgz> jfi, I use merged or rejected depending on which fits best
<mgz> I see no problem in rejecting my own mps if I realise after submitting it's the wrong approach or something
<wgrant> Only a reviewer for the target branch can set it to Rejected, I believe
<jfi> mgz, 'merged' is not appropriate, 'rejected' should be nice but unfortunely I don't have this status in the list:( Maybe due to permission?
<mgz> ah, well that sucks
<jfi> wgrant, makes sense, maybe would also be nice that the author of the request has a status to 'abandon' the request
<mgz> any deep reason for that, or should we just allow the submitter to reject their own stuff? don't see how it's different from marking it merged
<mgz> (in that it could be confusing if set incorrectly, but is otherwise harmless)
<mgz> heh:
<mgz> # Non reviewers cannot reject proposals [XXX: what about their own?]
<jelmer> mgz: they can delete their own, but they can't reject their own merge proposals
<mgz> right, that is silly. what's the equivalent of branch.isPersonTrustedReviewer like isPersonOwner or something? there's an owner attribute but that can be a team
<mgz> get the owner, then use some person thing to see if user is member?
<mgz> okay, this seems to work
<mgz> slightly annoying to test with launchpad.dev as you need to leave a bunch of teams first as ~name16 login?
<mgz> merged is a bit of a wrinkle, it assumes the person listed as reviewer approved
<mgz> so needs review -> rejected -> merged doesn't end up in a correct end state
<wgrant> name16 is an admin, so trying to check unprivileged operations with it seems odd :)
<wgrant> no-priv might be more appropriate
<wgrant> Or name12
<mgz> it's not documented on the wiki how to login in as anyone else...
<wgrant> I removed passwords in January, so you just need to check another user's email address and use that
<mgz> aha.
<wgrant> no-priv is usually a good one to start with
<mgz> it would be nice if the sample data was a bit more explanitory about what it is testing
<wgrant> 2005
<mgz> rather than having to learn name16 means adminny things, no-privs is at least sensible (but owns no branches)
<wgrant> You might be able to guess how name16 came about
<mgz> hm, not sure I have a good one. 16th user in lp db was launchpd dev, and their account was initially used in testing data, then stripped of personal details?
<wgrant> name16 is person 16
<wgrant> Originally, people didn't have names
<wgrant> They were added, and the migration set them all to name$id
<wgrant> Tests needed updating
<wgrant> So they then became impossible to change without changing dozens, or now hundreds, of tests
<wgrant> This is why sample data is bad
<wgrant> Sasmple data for tests, that is
<mgz> ho ho ho. and why the 16 exactly?
<wgrant> That was just the value of the sequence at the time it was created back in 2004 or 2005
<wgrant> It should still have person.id == 16
 * wgrant checks
<wgrant> yeah
 * mgz answers own question before asking: `make newsampledata`
<mgz> hm, but that didn't actually reset the data which is what I was after...
<wgrant> 'make schema' recreates your databases from the tree
<wgrant> 'make newsampledata' recreates the sampledata SQL in the tree from your databases
<wgrant> (launchpad_dev -> current-dev.sql, launchpad_ftest_playground -> current.sql)
<mgz> >_<
<mgz> okay, so I need to revert then run the command in the right direction :)
<mgz> thanks wgrant
<q4a> hi all) I'm trying to update package zathura to new version and upload to my ppa. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zathura - here i took debian folder, edit changes, but when I run 'debuild -S -sa', I got: "dpkg-source: info: local changes detected, the modified files are:  zathura-0.2.1/pdf-poppler-0-2-1/AUTHORS"
<jelmer> hi q4a
<jelmer> q4a: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-packaging, that's not really specific to Launchpad
<q4a> jelmer: ok, thx =)
<issyl0> 1
<issyl0> Oops.
<hramrach> hello
<hramrach> how do you remove a project from launchpad?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ping
<mgz> is on holiday, what do you need cjohnston?
<cjohnston> mgz: thanks../52
<cjohnston> mgz: I'm looking at bug #1035661 and it's still effecting me
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1035661 in Launchpad itself "group membership expire date "self renewal" can not be set: "Wrong Type"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035661
<cjohnston> I'm wondering if I should report a new bug, or get someone to reopen that one
<mgz> cjohnston: the comment by sinzui implies you should file a new bug
<cjohnston> thanks mgz
<q4a> hi again) is it possible to add my own ppa the ability to build armhf package?
<mgz> q4a: no, we don't provide arm builder except for the main archive and employees
<q4a> mgz: may be any time soon? or may be i can build it in my chroot and upload it to launchpad?
<mgz> yup, you'll want to build locally and upload
<q4a> thx
<mgz> hm... does that actually work? I think we might not let binary packages through anyway
<mgz> you're probably best off asking in #ubuntu or somewhere how you're meant to support arm
<cjohnston> mgz: reported..
<cjohnston> thanks
<mgz> cjohnston: might just want to add a comment to the closed bug mentioning the one you filed.
<cjohnston> hrm.. I've gotten 3 timeouts on LP this morning
<mgz> how, launchpad soyuz chums, did my dulwich-daily rebuild end up in the juju ppa rather than the bzr one?
<mgz> <https://launchpad.net/~juju/+archive/0.5/+sourcepub/2627161/+listing-archive-extra>
<mgz> might be related to the fact I screwed up the changelog first time round, then forgot to bump the version, but might now.
<mgz> *not
<dobey> mgz: my only guess would be a fumbled build request that set the archive to that one instead of the desired one
<mgz> ah, a build request also has an option of where it builds into, that doesn't default to what the recipe says?
 * mgz looks
<mgz> yup, that seems to be it
<dobey> it should default to what the recipe says, but i think the first time you build, it defaults to the first one in the list
<dobey> after you build once to the correct ppa it should default to that when you use the request build link on the recipe page, at least
<mgz> +request-builds just has a alphabetized <select> and no default
<mgz> er, not alphabetized, semi-alphabetized
<dobey> right
<mgz> hm, and from the package importer...
<mgz> bzrlib.errors.UnknownErrorFromSmartServer: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'xmlrpclib.Fault', "<Fault -1: 'Unexpected Zope exception: RequestExpired: request expired.'>")
#launchpad 2013-08-26
<ScottK> Seems to be a limitation Debian doesn't have.  Oh well.
<stgraber> ScottK: Debian stores the epoch in the file names?
<stgraber> doesn't look like it does (checked a random example on ftp.debian.org, zlib), so they should have the same kind of problem as Ubuntu would
<ScottK> No, but the dupe doesn't seem to have been a problem.
<wgrant> Launchpad archives do not allow filename conflicts.
<qengho> Weird.  My PPA stopped trying to build on ARM lately.  I wonder what happened.
<dobey> qengho: your ppa in question wouldn't happen to be for chromium? i am seeing arm ppa builds here, so i would guess either a hiccup or what you were building was too resource heavy and had to be disabled (but i don't have whatever access is needed to check the latter)
<qengho> dobey: Yeah, I think I gave up native on my personal PPA, and the "~chromium-daily" ppa is virtualized, so I need to figure out what to do.
<qengho> virtualized makes it run for two days and then hang.  Which is awesome.
<dobey> beg for one of those machines you could do make -j192 on? :)
<Sonderblade> when you upload a new version of a source package, can you have launchpad not remove the old builds before the new ones are complete?
<dobey> Sonderblade: i don't think so. the old builds remain published in the archive though until new builds are published to it (which requires successful builds)
<Sonderblade> dobey: really? it deletes the queued builds and replaces them with your most recent upload anyway
<dobey> yes of course it does
<dobey> well, it's a little more complicated than that (and i don't know the exact heuristics off the top of my head), but why does it matter if it deletes a previously queued build when you upload a new version? you just uploaded a new version, so obviously the older one is wrong
<nagyz> hi
<nagyz> after changing the e-mail address and deleting the one used at registration, is it normal that I still can only log in with that old, deleted e-mail address?
<nagyz> if I want to get a password reset to my new e-mail address, it even tells me in the e-mail that it's not associated with any accounts...
<nagyz> ah, ok, it's confusing.
<nagyz> found that launchpad.net and login.launchpad.net are two different services...
<dobey>  yes, you need to do it on login.launchpad.net (or login.ubuntu.com)
<dobey> bzr: ERROR: An error (1) occurred running quilt: None
<dobey> err, wrong channel
<Sonderblade> dobey: it replaced all binary debs when the first source build started. which i guess is reasonable but not optimal since the i386 build still has to wait 3 hours in the build queue
<dobey> Sonderblade: replaced? you mean the view on the web page i presume?
<Sonderblade> dobey: correct
<dobey> Sonderblade: that's merely a view. the published binaries are still published in the apt archive
<dobey> and the previous build doesn't go away immediately on the +packages view either. it takes a little time
<Sonderblade> oh i didnt know that
#launchpad 2013-08-27
<DarkPlayer> hi, do you have any problems with the build system? Somehow some builds are finished but the build system still states that they are in progress ?
<DarkPlayer> example: https://launchpad.net/~ehoover/+archive/compholio/+build/4908910
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: I've been watching those, and they indeed seem to not be dying.
<wgrant> That usually means you've left some processes running.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: Actually, I missed something rather critical in the lolgg:
<wgrant> log:
<wgrant> "Can't find wine-compholio_1.7.0-3~precise_i386.changes -- can't dump infos"
<wgrant> Your package didn't produce a .changes file with the right name.
<wgrant> It looks like you're doing something very manually, and probably incorrectly.
<DarkPlayer> well it's not directly my package but it's one of my dependencies and i was working with erich e. hoover on the wine package
<DarkPlayer> okay well than i need to tell him that there is something wrong with his build script
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: you do not directly see the error in his build script, do you ?
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: I don't have time to investigate further at the moment.
<wgrant> But I've cancelled the hung builds.
<DarkPlayer> k thanks
<dukhlov> Hi all
<dukhlov> I have a problem with launchpad
<dukhlov> Could anybody help me?
<dobey> dukhlov: just ask the question. don't ask to ask
<dukhlov> ok
<dukhlov> I regittered in launchpad 3 weeks ago, made one code review and created 2 new blueprints which was approved
<dukhlov> but now I see that my karma is 0 and it seems that launchpad doesnt't see my activity
<dobey> what is your lp user id?
<dukhlov> in my profile I cann't see "Most active on" vidget
<dukhlov> dukhlov
<dobey> what do you mean by "made one code review" exactly? you reviewed a proposal from someone else, or you created a proposal to merge into someone else's branch?
<dukhlov> no, I reviewed  a proposal from someone else, but it makes me wounder when launchpad doesnt see my work on blueprints, becouse my colleges performs the same actions and they don't have this problems
<dukhlov> https://launchpad.net/~dukhlov
<dobey> your blueprints are there
<dobey> ignore the karma, it's a relatively pointless number
<dobey> do you have a URL to the merge proposal?
<dukhlov> https://review.openstack.org/#/dashboard/8379
<dukhlov> yes, but "Most active on" viget also gone for me
<dobey> that code review has nothing to do with launchpad
<dobey> yes, because you haven't been active on anything i presume
<dukhlov> for example lok at the my colege profile
<dukhlov> https://launchpad.net/~ikhudoshyn
<dobey> anyway, do more stuff and it will appear
<dobey> but the karma number is totally useless
<dukhlov> hm, strange... ok,  Thank you for help:)
#launchpad 2013-08-28
<ali1234> can i get https://bugs.launchpad.net/~a-j-buxton/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0 as an rss feed anywhere?
<ehoover> would it be possible for me to get a temporary build priority boost so that i'm no longer breaking dependencies for the pipelight project?
<DarkPlayer> StevenK: concerning ehoovers wish - we would really appreciate this :-)
<Tecan> is this for the midi launchpad too ?
<Tecan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3tVbrvc6UQ
<dobey> Tecan: no
<cjohnston> wgrant: ping
<wgrant> cj	Hi
<wgrant> cjohnston: Hi
<cjohnston> wgrant: am I missing something or should the second line of https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/helipad/graphics-link-dashboard-to-jenkins/+merge/181376/comments/410560 have been processed?
<cjohnston> sorry.. second line of the commands
<wgrant> cjohnston: I think it should be "merge approved", with a d, but I'm not completely sure.
<cjohnston> wgrant: agreed.. except that according the to docs there is an alias of approve  https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review/#EmailInterface
<cjohnston> wgrant: I think its also a known issue that DKIM isn't working for @canonical.com, any idea?
<wgrant> Does canonical.com actually do DKIM?
<wgrant> Anyway, we don't just accept DKIM from any domain today.
<wgrant> And canonical.com isn't whitelisted.
<cjohnston> so the docs should be updated?
<wgrant> Which docs?
<wgrant> I thought the docs said we only accepted mail from gmail.com.
<wgrant> Oh, no, canonical.com is whitelisted, weird.
<cjohnston> "Trusted sender domain such as GMail"
<cjohnston> so I wasn't sure with ours if that would count as gmail
<wgrant> "sender domain"
<wgrant> Not MUA
<cjohnston> I kinda figured that if gmail is canonical.com would be too
<cjohnston> wgrant: I'm thinking that bug #960741 might be why tho?
<ubot5> bug 960741 in Launchpad itself "launchpad doesn't trust dkim signed mail from canonical.com" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960741
<wgrant> DKIM is based on the sender domain.
<wgrant> That's why it very explicitly says sender domain.
<wgrant> Possibly. Can you send me an email so I can check the DKIM headers?
#launchpad 2013-08-29
<cjohnston> sent
<wgrant> Huh
<wgrant> cjohnston: There's no DKIM signature on that.
<wgrant> There's an X-Google-DKIM-Signature header with what looks like a DKIM-like signature, but no actual DKIM-Signature.
<cjohnston> might explain it
<wgrant> I wonder if Google Apps admins can enable DKIM-Signature.
<wgrant> But yeah, that email just has a Google-internal DKIMish signature from 1e100.net
<cjohnston> wgrant: http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=174124
<wgrant> Nothing from canonical.com.
<cjohnston> So looks like that isn't an LP issue
<wgrant> Indeed, I'd say not.
<cjohnston> wgrant: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/lib/lp/code/mail/codehandler.py#L159 would seem to show that approve should work
<wgrant> cjohnston: Yes, the alias is meant to work. Are you sure it doesn't?
<wgrant> jenkins attacked the MP about a minute later.
<cjohnston> jenkins doesn't touch the status
<cjohnston> (on review)
<cjohnston> and I think tarmac does the merge
<Ritu> Hey! I am having issues with my registered public key! I am trying to get the source package of secure-delete but I am unable to connect to it! http://pastebin.com/X6GLHTgd
<Ritu> Hey! I am having issues with my registered public key! I am trying to get the source package of secure-delete but I am unable to connect to it! http://pastebin.com/X6GLHTgd
<Maqs> is there anything comparable to the github network graph showing who's working on feature branches atm?
<dobey> Maqs: not sure what that is, but i doubt it
<Maqs> dobey: ok :-/ here's the intro: https://github.com/blog/39-say-hello-to-the-network-graph-visualizer
<Maqs> i think the 'bazaar branches' page on launchpad gives a good enough overview, but one of my fellow project members doesn't seem to think so.
<dobey> well, something could be written using bzrlib and launchpadlib, that generates a similar visualization
<dobey> in many cases it won't be that useful though
<Maqs> that could be a way to keep him busy.. ;-) thank you for your help!
<dobey> the graph could be based off the code for the series graph already in launchpad, possibly, if you wanted to propose a branch to launchpad itself to add the feature
#launchpad 2013-08-30
<joem> Hi, I got an error after running this command (sudo apt-get update). Error like this (W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/themes/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<joem> )
<cjohnston> looks like an invalid ppa url
<joem> cjohnston how to fix this? do I need to delete some ppa url?
<cjohnston> joem: have you tried running update again?
<joem> not yet, just update?
<cjohnston> sudo apt-get update
<joem> ok running
<joem> cjohnston I got the same error
<cjohnston> joem: I'd try #ubuntu to get some help
<joem> cjohnston ok will try to ask from them(#ubuntu). Thanks
<smoser> wgrant, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/234047
<smoser> are you saying that we can re-run that importer and shoudl be good ?
<smoser> because that would be wonderful
<wgrant> Huh, it's failed again?
<wgrant> The import had just succeeded when I replied.
<wgrant> Have you push --overwrited again?
<smoser> wgrant, i'm almost certain that i've not push --overwrited
<smoser> i'd say 3 nines certain
<smoser> http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/ shows it fail though and in a class of a bunch of other things now.
<wgrant> Those other failures are expected; they haven't had the importer side of their history cleared.
<xnox> wt?!
<wgrant> xnox: how'd you do the history erase?
 * xnox tries to recall. I wonder if udd create merge proposals again.
<xnox> wgrant: well requeu --full from scripts should do it.
<wgrant> It should, yeah.
<xnox> but i'm certain I did re-run cloud-init with --full.
<wgrant> And the log confirms it imported successfully
<wgrant> And then failed shortly afterwardss.
<xnox> i did requeue-package --full on it now, but i'm not sure what's going on.
<xnox> unless something was published and deleted from proposed pocket.....
<xnox> all branches have package-importer as the last commit =(
<wgrant> Those revids are old.
<wgrant> They're not recent uploads.
<wgrant> Unless different branches have different revids?
<xnox> i'd be very sad if that was true....
<smoser> something may have gone to proposed and then out in the past
<wgrant> DB confirms that cloud-init has no revids atm.
<smoser> but not recently.
<wgrant> So --full works.
<smoser> note, i have ~smoser/ubuntu/cloud-init/ branches also. (just mentioning it in case they got stacked and pissed it off)
<wgrant> Hm
<wgrant> Shouldn't a requeue-package --full result in branches that have no revids that aren't by package-import@?
<wgrant> How did a smoser@ revid get into a fresh import?
<wgrant> Unless it doesn't clobber the tags on push, maybe.
<wgrant> That would be hilarious and explain a lot.
<smoser> i think you have to push --overwrite
<smoser> to clobber tags.
<smoser> i'm sure you guys know what you're doing.
<wgrant> upstream-0.7.3~bzr850 smoser@ubuntu.com-20130726183219-00faz3j7eb0vfn51
<wgrant> upstream-0.7.3~bzr851 smoser@ubuntu.com-20130729161937-ysm5frpj4mcvb5sj
<wgrant> upstream-0.7.3~bzr858 package-import@ubuntu.com-20130814214422-yyrtaytgrqoprzcl
<wgrant> upstream-0.7.3~bzr860 package-import@ubuntu.com-20130815160140-pio7vc0osb6epcft
<wgrant> upstream-0.7.3~bzr861 package-import@ubuntu.com-20130820160622-jn9dcbq1kcofb1nu
<wgrant> From the LP branch.
<wgrant> I think it is indeed not clobbering tags.
<wgrant> I recall a bzr change there a year or two ago.
<wgrant> I don't see why it isn't clobbering, though.
<xnox> ... because it has cached branches on jubany and it's using cached branches?
<wgrant> It shouldn't have cached branches on jubany
<xnox> or it has to manually delete tags, but that's weird cause --full did work on other branches.
<xnox> wgrant: looks like package importer is going crazy, all of tryton-* stuff failed, despite being always in-sync with http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/tryton-modules-product.html#2012-10-29 00:23:04.134358
<xnox> AssertionError: ('package-import@ubuntu.com-20120630182214-nsidrwntnbrgic14', '0443d4976946480a828a9e822a07440f56d48567') != (u'package-import@ubuntu.com-20120630182214-7vjhgzxz1c2qji7p', u'1b996ce7ade175beadd6a2c5eafa629f7b0cf206') for tryton-modules-product 2.2.1-2 in raring, something has changed
<wgrant> And its local state was clearly fresh, because it had package-import@ revids in its DB from the reimport.
#launchpad 2013-08-31
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad intermittently offline between 09:30 and 11:00 UTC -- http://bit.ly/1dvhc8Z | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<robbyt> hi all, is launchpad offline this morning?
<smartboyhw> robbyt, down for maintenace, see topic
<smartboyhw> It will be back within 42 minutes:P
<robbyt> oh! I didn't see that.. I'm sorry for bothering. good luck with the maintenance work :)
<smartboyhw> wgrant, BTW how is the maintenance going?
<wgrant> It's getting there.
<smartboyhw> wgrant, :)
<afics> seems haetae.canonical.com, 91.189.95.83 (=ppa.launchpad.net for me) is down. can anybody confirm this?
<smartboyhw> afics, look at topic please, Launchpad down for maintenance
<smartboyhw> Should be up in around 34 minutes
<afics> ah, overread it, sorry :>
<ptomasroos> whats the clock UTC, 11:27 ? *serious q*
<cjwatson> 10:29 UTC
<wgrant> launchpad.net is back
<wgrant> We're working on bringing PPAs etc. back.
<afics> ping
<wgrant> afics: ppa.launchpad.net is back
<afics> wgrant, ty
<ptomasroos> great news
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> We're seeing some issues related to the maintenance earlier, investigating.
<Ampelbein> wgrant: I'm guessing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6047708/ is related to the issues you are seeing? There is no error on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libewf/20130416-2ubuntu1 though.
<wgrant> Ampelbein: Yeah, that's some of the fallout. Things are working again now.
<Ampelbein> wgrant: Cool. So I don't need to do a reupload?
<wgrant> Ampelbein: No, as long as the build is green you're fine. Worst you would have had to do was retry it.
<Ampelbein> Ok, thanks.
<wgrant> In a few minutes we'll be going offline again for a few minutes, to finish up what we were working on earlier.
<saiarcot895> I tried to upload a package to my PPA, but got an empty rejection message. Literally, the message is "Rejected: Server said: ". Should I try uploading the package again?
<wgrant> saiarcot895: A reupload will work, indeed. We've just finished cleaning up after some datacentre maintenance earlier, which caused a few uploads to be rejected like that.
<saiarcot895> wgrant: will do
<FrostyX> Hi, I am trying to install this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/hamster-indicator/0.1+037dd2e-0ubuntu1 from tar.gz and I got this python error http://pastebin.com/mNdcU26u . Do you know how to fix it please?
<FrostyX> anyone knows? :-/
#launchpad 2013-09-01
<cjwatson> FrostyX: You should ask whoever produced that package; Launchpad is a hosting facility, and we can't support all the packages that are hosted on it here
<FrostyX> cjwatson: okey, I have already asked on #gentoo
<zedtux> Hi everyone. I'm trying to publish a kernel module package in one of my PPAs. To build/install/package it I'm using dkms (with mkdsc), but when I use dput to upload the changes file, I have no errors but I don't get any email and nothing happen.
<zedtux> I'm signing the package (debsign) with my email address.
<wgrant> zedtux: Your OpenPGP key isn't linked to your Launchpad account.
<smartboyhw> zedtux, have you uploaded your ssh key and your gpg key to Launchpad?
<zedtux> ... damned. :)
<zedtux> Let me check this.
<wgrant> 2013-09-01 08:07:13 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20130901-080653-000373/~zedtux/sandbox/ubuntu/douane-dkms_0.7.0_source.changes': GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20130901-080653-000373/~zedtux/sandbox/ubuntu/douane-dkms_0.7.0_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No ...
<wgrant> ... public key')"]
<zedtux> Ha!
<zedtux> You're right!
<zedtux> Thank you for your help!
<zedtux> But it is not possible to see this error in the builds page ?
<wgrant> No. We can't tell who uploaded it, so we can't authorise any changes to the PPA.
<zedtux> Alright.
<zedtux> Anyway thank you for the help. :)
<zedtux> Have a nice day all
<zedtux> Hello again. I have one last question: I am publishing on my PPA a DKMS package with the source of the kernel module, so it will be compilable on kernel update. So the package isn't Ubuntu serie dedicated.
<zedtux> I mean it will work for any series of Ubuntu. What should I put as distribution in my debian/changelog file ?
<zedtux> (My package is rejected with "stable" as distribution)
<smartboyhw> zedtux, you will have to upload to each distribution of Ubuntu manually
<smartboyhw> For example, after uploading to saucy, you will have the changelog and upload to raring, so forth
<zedtux> Ha... too bad.
<zedtux> I really understand when you have dependencies to libraries version, but in the case the code is compiled on the user machine it make no sense to me.
<zedtux> Well thanks anyway :)
<zedtux> Hum.. so if I don't upload a package with in the debian/changelog the distribution "saucy", then it will not be available for this serie?
<smartboyhw> zedtux, yes
<smartboyhw> It won't be available
<zedtux> Ha ok.
<zedtux> Ok thank you smartboyhw
<zedtux> See u :)
<wgrant> smartboyhw: You can copy the source+binaries between series if you know that the package will work without a rebuild.
<wgrant> Like what we do when we create a new Ubuntu series.
<smartboyhw> wgrant, OK
<ricotz> StevenK, hello :), ppa builder "mekbuda" seems to be broken
<wgrant> ricotz: I've switched it to manual, so it will stop picking up builds.
<wgrant> Will investigate further on Monday.
<wgrant> Thanks for letting us know.
<ricotz> wgrant, thanks!
<pwaller> Hi all. I'm having trouble using anything launchpad related from the commandline from ubuntu precise, including "go get" and "apt-add-repository". It's a CA problem. Is this a known issue? http://hastebin.com/xafaxamaki.vhdl
<maxb> pwaller: I can't see anything particularly odd with the cert chain that launchpad.net serves up to me - I wonder if it's something oddly customized on your system
<maxb> Though, actually I was checking in a browser
<maxb> wget fails for me too on raring
<pwaller> maxb: something is messed up then
<pwaller> maxb: it was working for me an hour or two ago.
<pwaller> seems like a pretty important function.
<pwaller> Since it breaks apt-add-repository and go get. I depend on these for lots of things!
<maxb> It's rather odd, it works for me if I use wget --ca-certificate=/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<maxb> Which I *though* ought to be default-ish
<pwaller> is apt-add-repository working for you?
<pwaller> wget with --ca-certificate isn't working for me
<maxb> Looking on my system, I think the Ubuntu One packages have messed up a relevant certificate
<pwaller> maxb: can you give detail? Is there a quick edit to fix it?
<maxb> Still analyzing.... but could you run 'find /etc/ssl/certs -xtype l -ls' and pastebin, to check if you have the same broken symlinks I'm seeing?
<pwaller> maxb: certainly: http://hastebin.com/haviqocule.txt
<maxb> Hmm, I'd say you have a different (though slightly related) problem to me
<pwaller> I'm too tired to parse the manpage for -xtype
<pwaller> what does -xtype l do?
<maxb> Nothing Ubuntu One related showing up for you, though the missing ValiCert file is definitely what's causing your launchpad.net problems
<maxb> It's basically 'broken symlinks'
<pwaller> cool. Useful to know.
<pwaller> any idea how it could become missing? You're missing the ValiCert too?
<maxb> The oddness pattern on my system appears to be totally different to yours
<pwaller> I somewhat expected that after I deleted httpcache-tmp-mitm.pem from my /usr/local/share/ca-certificates for update-ca-certificates to have removed it..
<maxb> So, if we do a couple of bits of unrelated cleanup first -
<maxb> I would suggest removing the three symlinks left in /etc/ssl/certs/ that relate to httpcache-tmp-mitm.pem
<maxb> I don't know what's up with the two symlinks that are 8 hex digits and point to ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem - they look like someone failed to understand the correct format for a hash symlink in /etc/ssl/certs/ - so I'd remove those too
<pwaller> okay, I'm left with snakeoil, whatever that is
<pwaller> okay, removed those, just left with Valicert
<maxb> The snakeoil name is familiar - it's a testing cert generated by the 'ssl-cert' package - but the format of the symlinks is wrong
<maxb> Next I'd install the debsums package if you don't already have it and use it to check the integrity of the installed ca-certificates files - 'debsums -s ca-certificates'
<maxb> It looks like at least one file that's supposed to be provided by it has gone missing
<pwaller> debsums: missing file /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/ValiCert_Class_2_VA.crt (from ca-certificates package)
<maxb> Hm, right - so just the one, but it happens to be the one relevant for launchpad.net
<maxb> I have no idea how it went missing, but I guess you want 'apt-get --reinstall install ca-certificates'
<pwaller> maxb: how odd. So you were having a similar problem?
<maxb> Only slightly
<pwaller> so.. that seems like a pretty crazy coincidence.
<maxb> My problem appeared to be because the ubuntu-one packages do something a bit dodgy to force inclusion of the ValiCert certificate among others, and they failed to clean up after themselves when I removed ubuntu-one
<pwaller> I wonder what happened to my certificate..
<pwaller> maxb: everything's working now. Thanks very much for your time :D
<maxb> No problem - and I got to fix something that I didn't know was broken on my own system too :-)
<pwaller> and you taught me of debsums and -xtype l
<pwaller> much appreciated!
<pwaller> is it possible there was a common cause between our two problems?
<maxb> I don't think so. Mine can be pinned firmly on the Ubuntu One packages, yours did not seem related
<maxb> Oh, and you probably want to run update-ca-certificates now
<pwaller> I did already
<maxb> That will rebuild the single-file bundle ca-certificates.crt to include the restored certificate
<pwaller> It so happens I'm working on a MITM https caching server in go at the moment, so I'm aquainted with the file ;-)
<pwaller> s/server/proxy/
#launchpad 2014-08-25
<LiamW> Asking again, sorry: Is there a "better" way to check if a bazaar branch is bound other than grepping for "checkout" in bzr info?
<wgrant> LiamW: It depends what you're trying to do. If it's for a script, consider using bzrlib directly. You could also just check for the presence of .bzr/branch/location.
<LiamW> wgrant: I need a choice of 'bzr pull' or 'bzr up' depending on whether the branch is bound
<LiamW> That is all
<wgrant> But in what context?
<LiamW> An OS X packaging script
<LiamW> bash
<dehein> Hi i try to build a package based on this guide. http://elementaryos.org/docs/code/packaging But i get build errors. Can somebody check my buildlog and or my code: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183134639/buildlog.txt.gz  https://code.launchpad.net/~dehein/+junk/hello-packaging
<geser> dehein: you have a syntax error in your debian/control: there is an extra newline in line 4 (the > from line 5 belongs to line 4)
<dehein> it still seems to have a problem: new changelog: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183135102/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> dehein: You're missing a newline after line 8
<wgrant> And your changelog is badly formatted.
<wgrant> You may wish to read the relevant sections of the Debian Policy Manual.
<dehein> thx
<pnorman> I'm trying to fix building a package for Ubuntu 12.04 for a PPA, and one of the steps the maintainer has outline is copying a clang-3.4 package into the Ubuntu PPA. Is it possible to pull in packages from http://llvm.org/apt/, or does it need to be a PPA on launchpad?
<pnorman> (references https://github.com/mapnik/debian/issues/2)
<rocketnine> hey guys, quick question.  i'm creating my first ppa, i might have a few unrelated packages hosted on launchpad in the near future, should i create individual ppa's or is a single ppa for these packages alright?
<dobey> pnorman: launchpad can only copy from an archive it knows about to another archive it knows about (so, official distro archives, and PPAs only, not arbitrary archives on the internet)
<dobey> rocketnine: it depends on how you want to support them and the users you expect to use them, but one PPA is usually fine
<pnorman> Any suggestions for clang-3.4 to copy from? The maintainer found https://launchpad.net/~h-rayflood/+archive/ubuntu/llvm/+packages as a canidate
<dobey> pnorman: 14.04 has clang-3.4, so if it's in precise-backports you could use that one, or you can do a backport yourself
<rocketnine> sweet, thanks
<dobey> i don't know the owner of that ppa, so can't say how trustworthy the packaging might be off hand. and i certainly don't have time to check and see. backporting from official ubuntu packages when available is generally the best thing to do though
<pnorman> dobey: not in precise-backports, but is in precise-updates
<pnorman> thanks
<dobey> oh, if it's in -updates, then you should be fine without copying even, i think
<pnorman> Trying to get software running that depends on the latest versions is always fun
<dobey> well, that's why lts->lts upgrades are supported
<pnorman> I'm trying to get travis-ci going, which still runs on 12.04, so I'm kind of stuck with that version
<dobey> travis-ci lets you add arbitrary archives to pull deps from?
<pnorman> yes. the issue is that my software depends on a recent version of mapnik, and that PPA hasn't been building on 12.04 since it needs g++-4.8 or clang++-3.4, as well as being quite resource intensive. I could compile mapnik myself, but it's the type of compile you start then go for coffee on
<pkern> Hey. Will I lose anything if I deactivate an OpenPGP key and hence lose the Code of Conduct sig? I can't sign the CoC before deactivating the old key.
<pkern> I.e. if that drops me from groups or anything if the CoC goes missing.
<dobey> no
<pkern> Plus the other key is actually "sign only" which is now untrue and LP does not seem to reimport the key with the actual encryption subkey.
#launchpad 2014-08-26
<igalic> hello happy people o/~
<igalic> I have a failing perl test on precise, which works on trusty, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183205183/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.wallet_1.1-2un1~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> # WebAuth version 3.06 required--this is only version 2.00 at lib/Wallet/Object/WAKeyring.pm line 24.
<igalic> gah. of course.
<igalic> thanks
<igalic> well, this is no fun, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183214568/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.webauth_4.6.1-2un1~precise1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz -- E: Unable to locate package dh-apache2
<cjwatson> igalic: You'll probably need to reverse the migration from https://wiki.debian.org/Apache/PackagingFor24 in order to backport Apache modules to precise.
<igalic> cjwatson: ack
<Jeffrey_f> confused, need confirm bug fix commit.
<mapreri> are dependency-wait uploads to ppa auto-retried?
<cjwatson> mapreri: should be, cron job runs every 30 minutes and I believe it applies to PPAs too
<sergio-br2> "The repository you are fetching from contains submodules, which are not yet supported."
<sergio-br2> there is no submodules in the git repository...
<sergio-br2> damn you buggy launchpad :p
<dobey> yes there were
<dobey> sergio-br2: if a git repo *ever* contained submodules, it will fail to be imported by bzr-git
<sergio-br2> why launchpad does not ignore it them? The important is the code, not the history...
<dobey> because it has to import the entire history
<dobey> it converts a git repository to a bzr repository. it doesn't just take a bunch of files and make a repository from it
<cjwatson> the path of least resistance is to assemble the source package locally rather than using recipes
#launchpad 2014-08-27
<sergio-br2> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode byte 0xf0 in position 5: invalid continuation byte
<sergio-br2> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/183200320/libretro-libretro-stella-libretro.log
<sergio-br2> what's this?
<sergio-br2> ah, i think i found the problem
<sergio-br2> stella/stubs�Stubs.hxx
<sergio-br2> it's this
<jpds_> 1~/2
<jgdx_> anybody else having trouble pushing/pulling from launchpad? Known issue?
<wgrant> Yes, we're just fixing it now.
<wgrant> One of the servers is a bit overloaded.
<jgdx> wgrant, thanks
<patrickas> i was about to ask the same thing
<patrickas> thanks
<wgrant> Should be happier again shortly.
<karni_> "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" when bzr pulling -- known issue?
<karni> Anyone? Is this the right channel to ask for feedback on launchpad status?
<JoshStrobl> Hey guys, I've been getting bzr ssh_exchange_identification issues when trying to push to bzr. Worked as of 15 hours ago. Any tips?
<karni> JoshStrobl: same here, I asked a couple minutes ago. maybe someone will notice.
<JoshStrobl> karni, nice to know I'm not the only one...I guess :D
<karni> ;)
<rmescandon> JoshStrobl, me also
<JoshStrobl> yea, seems like a wider issue.
<rmescandon> ey, now it has worked!
<JoshStrobl> yep, just worked for me too
<karni> rmescandon: heh, yup
<JoshStrobl> alrighty then
<JoshStrobl> Right then, guess I'll linger in case I have issues again.
<mjt> hello.  What's a way to subscribe another my email address to bugmail in launchpad?  The link "Subscribe to bug mail" only allows to subscribe "Yourself"
<dobey> i don't quite understand what you're asking. you want to subscribe an e-mail address that doesn't have an lp account, to a bug?
<mjt> yes
<dobey> you can't
<mjt> my intention is to subscribe mjt+$projectid@mydomain so bugs for that project will be sorted to the right folder
<mjt> i'm subscribed as mjt+launchpad@mydomain
<mjt> ah. i can add new addreses in personal preferences
<teward> i think it only subscribes your primary to the bug notices
<teward> case in point i only get one email for my bug subscriptions, at my primary email addy
<dobey> you can add another e-mail address to your account
<teward> dobey, can you route bug subscriptions to both, or only one?
<mjt> < mjt> ah. i can add new addreses in personal preferences
<mjt> it should ask which address to use, when adding, i think :)
<dobey> teward: https://launchpad.net/~/+structured-subscriptions
<teward> dobey, E: 404 failures
<teward> (Lost Something?  window)
<dobey> err
<dobey> teward: https://launchpad.net/~/+structural-subscriptions
<dobey> typoed
<teward> ahhh there we are
<dobey> but doesn't look like you can change the e-mail
<dobey> so yeah, bugs only go to primary
<teward> right, that's what I thought...
<mjt> yeah, it doesn't ask which email to use when subscribing
<mjt> :(
<dobey> mjt: if you just want to filter bugs to folders, there are special headers you can filter on
<mjt> i'll have to, apparently, yes
<mjt> using +foo is just so much easier
<mjt> but ok
 * dobey would just prefer to not get any bug e-mails ever
<teward> dobey, heheh, that works for me if and only if i weren't tracking all the nginx bugs xD
<teward> (alas I have to :/)
<dobey> teward: well, launchpad has a really nice API. so a nice app to manage bugs would be nicer, i think :)
<teward> mhm
<teward> dobey, TBH I'm too lazy to code such an app, have fun if that's your thing :)
 * teward has to finish redoing his firewall anyways
<sergio-br2> hey
<sergio-br2> I need to use a old gcc version in one package
<sergio-br2> so, if i put this in the rules:
<sergio-br2> CC = gcc-4.8
<sergio-br2> CXX = g++-4.8
<sergio-br2> and put this in the control: gcc-4.8, g++-4.8
<sergio-br2> will it compile against gcc 4.8 ?
<sergio-br2> ?
<dobey> export CC=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE)-gcc-4.9
<dobey> you want to do something like that, but with 4.8 instead of 4.9
<dobey> in the rules
<sergio-br2> and for g++?
<sergio-br2> export CXX=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE)-g++-4.8
<sergio-br2> like that?
<dobey> yes
<sergio-br2> great, thanks
<hassoon> when i write   bzr branch lp:~bi0ha2ard/stellarium/planes, does that download the planes folder located there to my machine? i'm new with this launchpad thing
<dobey> planes is the branch name, yes
<dobey> stellarium is the project name
<dobey> and bi0ha2ard is the owner of that branch
<mapreri> I can't upload to my ppa's:
<mapreri> Logging into host ppa.launchpad.net as mapreri
<mapreri> Failed to auth. Prompting for a login pair.
<mapreri> please login: Username: ^C%
<mapreri> something known?
<Sarvatt> are the builders broken? for some reason everything I upload is dying during the build and there aren't any logs, like https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/ubuntu/sru5/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Sarvatt> hmm seems to just me amd64 now, earlier it was both. https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/ubuntu/sru9/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all from another PPA
<Sarvatt> looks like its all fine now after a third rebuild attempt
<dobey> maybe some psychic was cloud busting? :)
<rocketnine> hey guys, i submitted an initial package 10-15 minutes ago, and haven't received an email and the PPA page hasn't updated.  the builders page lists a lot of idle workers.  is it still possible that it's just delayed, or did i goof?
<tsimpson> rocketnine: make sure you signed the .changes file and that the key you signed it with is registered with launchpad
<rocketnine> aha, missed the step of publishing my key and setting it up in launchpad. thanks
<rocketnine> when trying to add my new ppa with add-apt-repository, i'm getting "Error: signing key fingerprint does not exist"
<rocketnine> i read that this can occur if the package wasn't built/published yet
<rocketnine> but i've ensured that it was built successfully and published
<rocketnine> nevermind!
<rocketnine> :)
#launchpad 2014-08-28
<jfi> Hello, what is the best way to bring attention to: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/psensor.html#2014-04-08%2014:18:53.940182, I have already send an email to the mentionned ML and udd bug. Should I open a bug against launchpad or another component?
<Anoia> hi all, I'm trying to use launchpad translations, after I;ve entered the correct test, how do I actually apply them?
<Anoia> I can;t see any apply button at the top or bottom of the page
<Anoia> scratch that, the width of the page is exactly screen width + the width of that button resulting in the need to scroll right
#launchpad 2014-08-29
<pnorman> I'm a maintainer on a PPA which keeps getting virtual memory exhausted errors when it tries to build a package. This isn't surprising, given the huge codebase of heavily templated C++ code that takes half an hour to build. We're looking at switching from g++ to clang++ which might fix this, but in the mean time, is it possible to supply our own VM for building the package so we can get a more recent version up?
<wgrant> pnorman: It's not possible to do that. But if you're getting VM exhaustion errors it sounds like you're running out of 32-bit address space, not running out of RAM.
<wgrant> A bigger virtual machine won't help won't help on 32-bit architectures if you can't compile within 4GiB of address space.
<wgrant> We normally see such problems during linking rather than compilation, though. Are you really managing to exhaust the address space in a single compilation unit?
<pnorman> You're right, that was from the 32 bit build. Let me find an error for the 64 bit
<pnorman> https://launchpad.net/~mapnik/+archive/ubuntu/nightly-trunk/+build/6304351 is an amd64 and I see virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory towards the end
<wgrant> pnorman: Are you sure something's not very wrong? The builders all now have twice the RAM they did a month ago; this could never have built before then.
<pnorman> I'm building a more recent commit at work. Let me check when last build is (the one in the PPA)
<pnorman> Let me try that failing build on my server
<pnorman> building, but with -j6 so it shouldn't take the hour that the builders do
<pnorman> Well 10 minutes in and it's using ~6GB of RAM. How much RAM do the builders have?
<wgrant> pnorman: 4GB plus some swap.
<wgrant> I don't recall how much swap.
<wgrant> But that seems like an implausibly large amount of RAM for a single compilation unit to require, even if it's horrid C++.
<pnorman> clang++ does it in about 2.5GB
<pnorman> My build log inclues the message clang: error: unable to execute command: Killed and tells me to file a debian bug (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183499083/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.mapnik_3.0.0%2Bdev20140829.git.8faa358-2~trusty1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<wgrant> pnorman: It probably got OOM-killed.
<pnorman> I also have an amd64 build that's apparently failed, without a build log: https://launchpad.net/~pnorman/+archive/ubuntu/mapnik-testing/+build/6308209
<pnorman> Hmm. I'd say it's time to abandon any thought of i386 on the PPAs. Which is probably fine, most users using the nightly trunk builds will have 8GB+ of RAM, and many will have 64GB+, so they're pretty obviously not i386
<wgrant> I think your amd64 build might be driving them into swapdeath.
<pnorman> Any way to diagnose? It'd surprise me, since clang++ built in <4GB https://github.com/mapnik/debian/issues/2#issuecomment-53838008
<wgrant> Are you sure you're using the same version of clang?
<pnorman> Ubuntu clang version 3.4-1ubuntu3 on my server, and I'm depending on clang-3.4. Without a build log, I can't be *sure*, but I think I am
<pnorman> ah, there we go. someone rebuilt it and I see a buildlog now, which includes the same error as i386. I wonder if I should bisect this, see if something pushed up compile memory usage
<wgrant> pnorman: Have you tried building it in a trusty chroot?
<wgrant> If this ever built before, there is a serious regression somewhere.
<pnorman> I've built it not in a chroot just now
<wgrant> On trusty?
<pnorman> ya.
<geser> btw: your utopic build used g++ while only your trusty test build used clang
<pnorman> hmm. while I'm not immediately concerned with utopic (precise and trusty are what's used most), I can't think of anything that would cause that, as there's no release-specific stuff going on
<geser> "Build-Depends: g++-4.8" (from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183497914/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.mapnik_3.0.0%2Bdev20140829.git.8faa358-1~utopic1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<pnorman> rules passes CXX=/usr/bin/clang++ to ./configure
<pnorman> Oh, that's -1. That was still on g++. -2 is clang++
<mpt> Launchpad Janitor claims to have confirmed bug 1308321, but didn’t
<ubot5> bug 1308321 in unity (Ubuntu) "Can't open app from unity panel twice, only first time works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308321
<mpt> I am confused
<geser> change conflict perhaps? according to the activity log you both changed something in the same second
<sergio-br2> i put one folder to bazaar ignore
<sergio-br2> * i put the folder in the .bzrignore
<sergio-br2> but if i delete some file from that folder, it does not ignores...
<sergio-br2> what's the magic i need to do?
<sergio-br2> i tried
<sergio-br2> folder
<sergio-br2> folder*
<sergio-br2> folder/*
<meth> does launchpad have pull requests or is it just bug reports that act like both issues and pull requests?
#launchpad 2014-08-30
<_pd_> hey guys, im having a problem with uploading a modified version of nginx. when i try to upload i get an email — Unable to find nginx_1.6.0.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<_pd_> but i see the file https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+packages
<teward> _pd_, do you even have access to the archive?
<_pd_> oh no
<_pd_> im not uploading to that ppa though
<teward> _pd_, you need to include the .orig.tar.gz when you do your dput
<_pd_> oh i thought there was a way to like reference the file that already exists on launchpad
<teward> there's an argument for it, i think it's -sa
<teward> _pd_, no, for each PPA you need each .orig.tar.gz
<teward> its own .orig.tar.gz
<_pd_> i was going off this doc https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Options_when_building
<teward> _pd_, you'll notice this in my staging PPA for the nginx stable archive as well https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/nginx-stable-testing
<_pd_> hmm ok
<teward> _pd_, it's the -sa option, I believe, that you use when you run debuild.  I don't know if you run it with debuild or elsewhere, I have it in my ~/.devscripts file which specifically forces -sa to be passed
<_pd_> alright cool let me try that
<_pd_> blammy there we go
<_pd_> thx
<cjwatson> FWIW putting -sa in ~/.devscripts is generally a pretty bad idea
<cjwatson> Just use it when you need a new upstream version; otherwise you're wasting bandwidth
<teward> cjwatson, true statement
<teward> cjwatson, except PPAs require it uploaded
<teward> at least the last i checked they did
<teward> did the requirements for uploads change?
<_pd_> maybe i should ask you this question too since you maintain the nginx package. if i want to have to build in an extra module for nginx, and have it work across different ubuntu releases, should i just fork each package here https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable and add it to each rules file?
<cjwatson> not if it's already in the PPA, or if it's available in the primary archive
<teward> cjwatson, and in the case of nginx, i only EVER upload new upstream revisions, and it's only done from within the VM i have for nginx ppa building ;P
<cjwatson> Nthis isn't a change - I think you must just have inferred the rules incorrectly
<teward> cjwatson, previously when i was starting out and uploading packages to PPAs it always errored
<teward> saying missing .orig.tar.gz
<cjwatson> the reason it didn't work for _pd_ is that Ubuntu never had 1.6.0
<cjwatson> sure, if it's a new upstream, not in general
<_pd_> now im confused
<teward> _pd_, i wasn't answering your questions, i was talking to cjwatson on something
<teward> _pd_, pass the -sa argument when you build the package for the first upload that'll include the tarball
<_pd_> oh yeah, i meant in reply to "<cjwatson>	 the reason it didn't work for _pd_ is that Ubuntu never had 1.6.0"
<teward> as for the individual releases, you have to build each source package separately (I think?) for each release
<_pd_> ok
<teward> _pd_, nginx 1.6.0 isn't in the repositories
<cjwatson> teward: an excellent example of when -sa is unnecessary :)  you only need it for the first upload of the orig
<teward> that's what he was talking about
<_pd_> ahhh
<cjwatson> so if you're building for multiple releases, you only need it for one of the uploads
<_pd_> so it looks for it in the ppa, not across all launchpad
<cjwatson> in the PPA and in the Ubuntu primary archive
<teward> _pd_, correct. as i said each PPA needs its own orig tarball
<teward> if it's not in the primary archive
<_pd_> https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable this is not the ubuntu primary archive?
<cjwatson> but Ubuntu jumped from 1.4.6 to 1.6.1
<teward> _pd_, no...
<cjwatson> err, no!
<teward> _pd_, that's still a PPA
<teward> _pd_, the archive is what is in /etc/apt/sources.list by default (for example)
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+publishinghistory is the history of nginx in Ubuntu
<teward> an official archive mirror
<teward> cjwatson, debian freeze
<teward> that's what caused that jump
<teward> debian wouldn't push the version updates
<cjwatson> sure, I don't care about the reason
<cjwatson> such things are common
 * teward was grumbling at Trusty release time about that too :P
<_pd_> so would using ubuntu's packages be considered less risky?
<_pd_> oh wait that nginx launchpad isnt even official
<_pd_> i'll answer my own question
<teward> _pd_, it's the nginx team's ppa
<_pd_> oh ok
<teward> _pd_, i maintain it for the nginx team, it's actually the "Official NGINX PPA" but it's really just the Debian package backported
<_pd_> cool well you guys saved me hours of frustration thx. adios.
<Ghost1227> How come I built a package for all architectures but it only built for i386? Also, I'm getting an annoying error when I run apt-get update after adding my ppa:
<Ghost1227> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dgriffiths/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Ghost1227> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dgriffiths/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<cjwatson> Ghost1227: Architecture-independent packages only build on one architecture (currently i386), but are published for all architectures.
<cjwatson> Ghost1227: The PPA is dgriffiths/xampp-controller, not dgriffiths/ppa.
<cjwatson> So you need to fix your add-apt-repository call accordingly, and remove the incorrect file from under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/.
#launchpad 2014-08-31
<Jeffrey_f> Question: HOW do you fix bugs when you aren't allowed to upload?  I want to start with small things like spelling errors and small stuff.
<wgrant> Jeffrey_f: In which project?
<Jeffrey_f> in general
<Jeffrey_f> maybe this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/1348873
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1348873 in shadow (Ubuntu) ""remove" spelled as "remvoe" in "usermod -h"" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> Jeffrey_f: Ah, in Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> Sending patches for that kind of thing doesn't really save anyone any time - it's no quicker to review your patch than it would be to just fix it.  I'd suggest finding something a little more substantial, honestly.
<cjwatson> (I mean, I understand the sentiment and I know it's necessary to start reasonably small, but maybe not quite that small ...)
<wgrant> http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/developers/ might be of interest
<Jeffrey_f> Substantial will come later, getting my feet wet at this point.  As I get more comfortable, I may wade a little deeper.  lol
<Jeffrey_f> Sometimes, the little stuff is brushed off.  One had been a problem for well over 7 yrs from the bug report and the problem still exists in current source
<cjwatson> Right, but you want something that people will want to spend any time reviewing, or you won't get good feedback.
<cjwatson> The actual answer to your original question is to send something in patch format.
<Jeffrey_f> so, how do I do that cjwatson
<cjwatson> Skill zero here is learning how to search based on keywords :-)
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Patches may be helpful, also http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/patches-to-packages.html, also the debdiff manual page
<cjwatson> or http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<Jeffrey_f> yep, In my view, even the little things count.  And I just worked through those.......I will look the links over again
<cjwatson> Well, I can only give advice on what I've seen work.  It's up to you.
<Jeffrey_f> Thanks!  Advice under advisement
<Jeffrey_f> So I have a branch under my login, how do I propose a merge to production code?
<Jeffrey_f> I found it.  needed to link a bug to my change then add a merge proposal.
<mark06> hi, why can't I register this project if it doesn't exist? https://launchpad.net/winsparkle
<mark06> previously deleted?
<lifeless> mark06: or it may exist privately; it might be blacklisted/reserved.
<lifeless> mark06: I can't tell if its there-and-private
<lifeless> mark06: (but wgrant et al can)
<mark06> ok thanks, so a question if I get to register it successfully...
<mark06> I want to register after this kind of attitude from the upstream developer
<mark06> https://github.com/vslavik/winsparkle/issues/18
<mark06> since I want it translated, I need to implement it myself, then add the suggested launchpad integration for actually feeding the translations...
<mark06> the question is: I'm not the original developer, but I do not want someone else to take control over the project and block the launchpad translations I will rely upon
<mark06> so is there a chance for that to happen?
<mark06> I sincerely would not like to register but...
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> so if the upstream group came to LP and asked to unregister the project
<lifeless> thats a tricky one right?
<lifeless> I wouldn't want to prejudge what will happen
<mark06> If I could just build this thing myself, I'd merge it with pidgin++, I think it would make things easier actually...
<mark06> but it awesomely can only be built manually with the visual studio monster :-/
 * mark06 realizes he would need to build it anyway...
#launchpad 2015-08-24
<rindolf> Hi all. I am getting this - http://paste.debian.net/304422/ .
<cjwatson> rindolf: http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html
<cjwatson> rindolf: (We're working on fixing the server side to offer stronger key exchange methods, but it's several layers down in a stack of dependencies and will take a while)
<rindolf> cjwatson: thanks! It is working now after I applied the workaround here - http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html
<cjwatson> git.launchpad.net will have the same problem; they're both using Twisted Conch, which is where the problem actually lies.
<rindolf> cjwatson: thanks for the info.
#launchpad 2015-08-25
<yecril71pl> I cannot external tracker <URL: http://sourceforge.net/p/sipe/bugs/285/ >: Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL.
<micahg> I just noticed main archive uploads seemingly happening on virtual builders which doesn't seem right: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-terminal/1.10.1+gfdl1-2/+build/7834117
<StevenK> I thought that was the eventual plan ...
<micahg> maybe I have out of date info...
<micahg> wgrant: ^^
 * micahg has to go, but hopefully someone can take a look
<wgrant> micahg: That's been the case for a few weeks now.
<wgrant> micahg: The x86 bare metal builders are deprecated.
#launchpad 2015-08-26
<micahg> wgrant: good to know, thanks
<micahg> perhaps an announcement would be good?  (maybe I missed it?)
<cjwatson> micahg: I meant to include it in http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-news-july-2015, but forgot.  But I did say in http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-news-april-june-2015 that it was coming up soon.
<micahg> ah, i should probably start reading the LP blog again then
<micahg> thanks
#launchpad 2015-08-28
<Logan> hmm, why are all the arm64 builders disabled?
<wgrant> Logan: Ah, network maintenance earlier, fixing.
<Logan> cool, thanks
#launchpad 2016-08-29
<cornelinux> I uploaded my packages to launchpad about 2 or 3 hours ago. The build was not started, yet. Does anyone know what is the status of private/commercial repositories?
<mvo> hello, I keep getting oops (timeouts) for https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1618095/+distrotask when trying to add a snapd task to the given bug, e.g.  (Error ID: OOPS-f3af309260e3a4531fb11b41ce04cde8) . anything I can do to workaround this?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1618095 in Snappy "[SRU] 2.14" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-f3af309260e3a4531fb11b41ce04cde8
<arges> Hi. Can I get somebody to lookup an OOPS for me
<arges> OOPS-b6b2ad0eed760ae55eab3a931e619745
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b6b2ad0eed760ae55eab3a931e619745
<arges> i guess that's what i was looking for
<cjwatson> arges: that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1475358 - a retry should work
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1475358 in Launchpad itself "Racing package copies crash when trying to create duplicate PackageDiffs" [Critical,Triaged]
<arges> cjwatson: yea i'm trying to track down which package i need to retry...
<arges> cjwatson: i just released a set of kernels, and not sure where in this OOPS it shows the package source name
<cjwatson> arges: hm, unhelpfully I'm not sure it does, only the SPR ID.  can it wait until a little later?  it's a public holiday here today, I'm just passing through in between attempting open-heart surgery on our oven
<arges> cjwatson: i'll just go through each bug manually thanks
<cjwatson> cornelinux: there's been maintenance on one of our builder clouds today which has slowed a bunch of things down; not specific to private builds.  has it caught up now?
<cjwatson> arges: we should really make those oopses show the name; a bug wouldn't go amiss, I think
<arges> cjwatson: ok i'll file it
<cjwatson> cornelinux: (we appear to have about a 15-minute backlog right now)
<marcoceppi> how do I fork and open a merge request for git repos in lp?
<blr_> marcoceppi: there's no explicit fork, you just push to your branch and propose against the target branch
<marcoceppi> blr_: thanks!
<blr_> might be nice to have a button, I don't know :)
<cjwatson> We may yet do an explicit-fork operation (for better control of data sharing if nothing else), but it wasn't necessary to build the minimum viable product.
<cjwatson> (If you'll excuse the jargon.)
#launchpad 2016-08-30
<wgrant> The automatic data sharing seems to be working pretty well, though.
<kyrofa> Is there any way to be notified via email when a snap build completes successfully?
<cjwatson> Only indirectly; if you set it to auto-upload to the store then the store will email you about it
<barry> hi.  quick question because i can't remember and my google-fu is poor.  does launchpad support oauth 2?
<barry> maybe cjwatson knows? ^^
<cjwatson> barry: No.
<barry> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> OAuth Core 1.0 only (http://oauth.net/core/1.0/)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, regarding the email notification, that doesn't work if you're not the owner of the snap (using the collaboration feature)
<apollo13> hi, what cause the "confirmed" there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1607666 ? I assume that is a bot, but which logic does it use to figure out that this affects multiple users?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1607666 in sudo (Ubuntu Xenial) "sudo fails with host netgroup returned from freeipa" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kyrofa> apollo13, someone hit the "this also affects me" button
<apollo13> ah, but that someone is not logged publically?
<kyrofa> Not that I know of, it just raises the heat
<kyrofa> Though they may also be in the subscriber list
<apollo13> I see, thanks
<apollo13> yeah, cory myers sounds familiar :D
#launchpad 2016-08-31
<ricotz> hi, seems there is something wrong with mdds which isnt actually published according to apt-cache -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdds/1.2.1-1 -- $apt-cache policy libmdds-dev: https://paste.debian.net/plain/797664
<cjwatson> ricotz: Looks like an archive admin ran into the double-override race which eats publications.  I've resurrected it (pending publication).
<cjwatson> ricotz: (FWIW, in future, this is an Ubuntu archive admin question rather than a Launchpad question - the root cause is a hard-to-fix Launchpad bug, but it's reasonably well-known among Ubuntu archive admins)
<morphis> cjwatson: quick question, where do I request features for the snap build support in launchpad the best way?
<cjwatson> morphis: bug reports against Launchpad itself
<cjwatson> one per logical issue as usual
<morphis> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<cjwatson> yes
<morphis> thanks
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks and noted! :)
<kyrofa> Why have my armhf and arm64 snap builders been waiting all day to build?
<kyrofa> And when I say all day, I only mean like 4 hours. But still
<wgrant> kyrofa: Do you have a link to the build?
<kyrofa> wgrant, https://code.launchpad.net/~kyrofa/+snap/nextcloud-candidate/+build/4147
<kyrofa> wgrant, hello, by the way! What time is it there?
<kyrofa> wgrant, huh, a half-way decent time, it seems! Now that I've switched time-zones we overlap a little, how nice :)
<wgrant> kyrofa: Yeah, it's like 10am!
<wgrant> kyrofa: I think you're stuck behind a whole lot of build retries in the primary archive.
<wgrant> It's a bit odd.
<wgrant> We're currently running with a little less arm64 capacity than we'd like, but we're trying to get new hardware to fix that.
<kyrofa> Oh, interesting. Same package? Or a ton of packages?
<kyrofa> More moonshots?
<wgrant> All sorts of packages.
<wgrant> That's the current plan.
<kyrofa> Huh, okay. Well thanks for the info! As long as there's no real problem, I'm fine waiting :)
<wgrant> Huh, did you just cancel the build?
<wgrant> I bumped its sore and now it's gone :P
<wgrant> score
<kyrofa> wgrant, haha, you're so nice, yeah I decided to just skip the candidate channel and release like a boss
<kyrofa> amd64 built and I was able to test, so I didn't really need to wait for those. If the release takes a little extra time to build it's not a big deal
<kyrofa> wgrant, while I've got you though, can you explain the technical details behind the auto-rebuild? The info text is a little vague-- does it only check for new changes every hour?
<kyrofa> Not rebuild, sorry-- auto build
<wgrant> kyrofa: If a snap's branch changes, a build will be triggered within 20 minutes, but at most once an hour.
#launchpad 2016-09-01
<kyrofa> wgrant, ah okay, the granularity is what I was wondering about. Sometimes I push and don't notice a build starting up
<kyrofa> But you're right, now that I've waited for about 10 minutes I see builds starting. Very good
<wgrant> kyrofa: The 20 minute thing is just a cronjob schedule, but the 60 minute thing is to avoid swamping the build farm too much.
<kyrofa> Yeah that makes sense
<kyrofa> wgrant, it's allowed me to setup a little travis-powered deployment. When I push to a branch, travis pushes to an LP branch, and builds start and get automatically published. Pretty handy!
<wgrant> kyrofa: You can also trigger a build directly through the API pretty easily, if need be.
<kyrofa> wgrant, yeah, that might be rev 2, since then I figure I could poll the process and wait for it to complete, failing if the build fails, etc.
<kyrofa> wgrant, but I needed the quick and dirty 5-minute hack
<kyrofa> You know how it goes
<wgrant> Yup
<ulm> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/355999
<ulm> ^^ does this take long because there is a principal problem with the request?
<ulm> or because of a shortage of manpower?
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, could you retry those builds? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/10689734 and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/10689775
<cjwatson> ricotz: done
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks!
<cjwatson> ulm: Sorry for the delay.  Passed to sysadmin for action now; one of us will update the ticket when done.
<ulm> cjwatson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> any idea why all of my builds are failing like this? https://launchpad.net/~oxide-builds/+archive/ubuntu/oxide-next-for-stable-phone-overlay/+build/10693743
<chrisccoulson> No logs
<cjwatson> There was a network event recently, could be that
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> Let me bulk-retry stuff
<cjwatson> should all be retrying now
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<caraka> Greetings! My bzr imports are failing because one of our devs started signing his PRs over on github. Is there an easy workaround, or am I better to switch to git on launchpad?
<caraka> We have no submodules, just a stray gpgsig
<cjwatson> I'm afraid there's no workaround
<cjwatson> Once I'm done with my current urgent project the tentative plan is to do git-to-git imports next; in the meantime you can do periodic git pull/push by hand to create an LP git mirror
<cjwatson> (which isn't great, I know, but shouldn't be utterly horrible and is closer to what we'll end up with)
<caraka> thanks cj, that's what my reading had suggested, I wanted to check that I hadn't missed something. Cheers
<cjwatson> It's a bit of a FAQ at the moment, but that's useful because it means there's clear pressure to get it done
<caraka> No doublt I'm just one more squeak of the wheel.  :P
<caraka> It's all good becuase the recipes are sorted already.
#launchpad 2016-09-02
<zetheroo> according to this ' The production Launchpad.net site runs on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS' - is this still true? https://dev.launchpad.net/Running
<zetheroo> what I would really like to know is if a launchpad setup can be run on 14.04 or even 16.04
<cjwatson> zetheroo: Yes, it's still true at the moment for various reasons, but at least 14.04 should mostly work.
<zetheroo> cjwatson: ok, but 16.04 would be too new ?
<cjwatson> zetheroo: I don't have definite information on that.
<cjwatson> It may well be OK, but I haven't tested.
<zetheroo> I tried it just now and it didn't go so well http://paste.ubuntu.com/23123491/
<zetheroo> so I am giving 14.04 a shot now
<cjwatson> Ah, certainly some of the dependent PPAs may not be ready .
<cjwatson> If you aren't ready to cope with that kind of thing, you'd be best off matching our setup.
<cjwatson> I hope we'll at least get onto 14.04 in a few months (we have until April ...)
<zetheroo> ok, if 14.04 doesn't do it I am back to 12.04 ;)
<zetheroo> is 12.04 still getting security updates?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> Until April
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> so in 14.04 when I do './rocketfuel-setup' I get '-bash: ./rocketfuel-setup: Permission denied', so I try with sudo and get 'sudo: ./rocketfuel-setup: command not found'
<cjwatson> I wouldn't have expected sudo to help, or to be desirable even if it did help.  Don't run Launchpad code under sudo.
<zetheroo> ok
<cjwatson> Perhaps you have the code on a noexec filesystem?
<cjwatson> Or perhaps you didn't chmod +x it?
<zetheroo> ach, stupid me ... yes chmod -x was the thing
<cjwatson> +x, but yes.
<zetheroo> yes, that :D
<cjwatson> Now you get to wait for ages.
<cjwatson> (Hopefully you have it in a container.)
<zetheroo> yep, running a dedicated VM for it
<zetheroo> at the command 'make schema' I get the following errors at the end:
<zetheroo> psycopg2.ProgrammingError: permission denied to create role
<zetheroo> make[1]: *** [create] Error 1
<zetheroo> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/launchpad/launchpad/lp-branches/devel/database/schema'
<zetheroo> make: *** [schema] Error 2
<cjwatson> that sounds like you might not have run utilities/launchpad-database-setup properly
<cjwatson> (note the warning attached to it)
<zetheroo> I did perform './utilities/launchpad-database-setup $USER' before 'make schema'
<cjwatson> Probably worth checking output closely for errors.
<cjwatson> It all worked fine last time I did this only a month or two ago.
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23123797/
<zetheroo> ends with 'Looks like everything went ok.' :)
<wgrant> zetheroo: Your POSIX user cannot be named "launchpad".
<wgrant> Well, not with the default setup scripts.
<zetheroo> oh, I guess that was a default and I just hit Enter
<wgrant> Since "make schema" will try to create a postgres user called "launchpad", but launchpad-database-setup has already done that given your POSIX username.
<wgrant> No LP setup stuff creates POSIX users, so I doubt it was a default.
<zetheroo> the only time I recall being asked for a username was when I performed the './rocketfuel-setup' command
<zetheroo> What is your Launchpad username? [launchpad]
<wgrant> It was when you created the user that you're currently logged in as.
<zetheroo> and I just hit Enter
<wgrant> Before you ran any Launchpad setup scripts.
<cjwatson> And that prompt is asking for your username on launchpad.net.
<cjwatson> Which is not "launchpad".
<zetheroo> so my local Ubuntu user cannot be 'launchpad'?
<wgrant> Not with the default setup scripts.
<zetheroo> ok
<wgrant> Since launchpad-database-setup creates a postgres user matching your POSIX user, but LP expects to be able to create a "launchpad" user of its own.
<zetheroo> is this why I had the last errors?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> I suspect that security.py revoked superuser privileges from the "launchpad" role.
<zetheroo> ok, then i may as well start again with a fresh install :)
<zetheroo> can the hostname be launchpad ? :D
<wgrant> zetheroo: That shouldn't be a problem.
<wgrant> I haven't tested it, but nobody's run into that before.
<zetheroo> ok, I'll choose another hostname just to be sure
<zetheroo> so when I am asked for my Launchpad username ... what's the benefit of placing it in here?
<wgrant> It uses it to download code over bzr+ssh rather than http, which is usually a lot faster.
<wgrant> http doesn't allow the server to use any intelligence.
<zetheroo> ok
<cjwatson> Also rocketfuel-setup sets things up so that "bzr push" pushes code branches to the right place, for when people are sending branches to us for merging.
<cjwatson> Nowadays I think that could actually just use lp:~/launchpad etc. rather than lp:~${lpusername}/launchpad etc., but that's not how it's written at the moment.
<wgrant> Does ~ actually work for branch lookups?
<wgrant> That code is rather specialised.
<cjwatson> Usually does for me.
<wgrant> It's not often that I learn something about Launchpad.
<cjwatson> Wouldn't swear it works in every case, but I reasonably often do bzr push lp:~/thing/name
<zetheroo> I am totally new to all this, so it's all Greek to me :)
<Saviq> hi, can someone please enable arm builds on ppa:jenkaas-hackers/tools? they can be virt I think
<wgrant> Saviq: You can do that yourself on the "Change details" page.
<wgrant> Assuming you own the PPA.
<zetheroo> even though I put in my launchpad ID I still see this in the output : 'You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID ...'
<Saviq> wgrant, yeah I don't, not an admin of that team, will grab one of them, thanks
<zetheroo> now that it's running, ow do I access the site in a remote browser?
<cjwatson> https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/RemoteAccess
<zetheroo> maybe this is not what I thought it was ... I was looking for a way to host a local repository of pre-built packages
<cjwatson> Launchpad is massive overkill for that
<zetheroo> ok
<cjwatson> Did you consider reprepro?
<zetheroo> Launchpad was the first thing I tried
<cjwatson> There are a few things of that kind of shape in the Ubuntu archive
<zetheroo> ok, so no 'official' way
<cjwatson> Or you could use launchpad.net to do the builds and mirror them locally
<zetheroo> I was thinking of something like Poudriere (FreeBSD)
<cjwatson> These days I normally just throw things at Launchpad since life's too short, but I've used sbuild and reprepro in the past.  Was a while ago.
<zetheroo> ok
<cjwatson> There may be a more closely-integrated thing around now.
<zetheroo> well if launchpad can do it all ... sounds good
<dobey> hmm, getting lots of timeouts just trying to change status on a simple bug right now
<xnox> yeah
<HeOS> Hello! Is there a problem with launchpad? I can't add my comment to a bug - I face the 'Timeout error' with an advice to try do it some later...
<zetheroo> isn't the login process in launchpad kinda weird? When I want to login I am taken to this Ubuntu One site which after I login just lands me on a Personal details page with some other settings ... so then I have to manually re-enter launchpad.net into the address bar - is that how it's meant to work!?
<zetheroo> and then when I go back to launchpad.net I see that I am still not logged in - so I click on login again and am taken back to Ubuntu One with a Personal Data Request, so I click the 'Yes, log me in' button and then it redirects back to launchpad.net and I am finally logged into launchpad. Thing is that I had to do this all before already so why do I have to authorize it again?
<dobey> that sounds like maybe your browser did something weird
<cjwatson> HeOS: this happens every so often due to some internal postgresql maintenance job that we haven't entirely tracked down, but it always goes away in about ten minutes
<HeOS> cjwatson, got it, thanks.)
<HeOS> It works fine right now.
#launchpad 2016-09-04
<Jfault> 30 kb/s download speed lol
#launchpad 2017-08-29
<Ionic> I see a lot of x86{,_64} builders in the "cleaning" state for a pretty long time... is that an issue or just coincidence? https://launchpad.net/builders
<wgrant> Ionic: There's an issue with one of our build clouds. They should be slowly recovering.
<Ionic> Okay :)
<ahasenack> hi guys, is this perhaps fixed in the latest code, but just not pushed to pypi? https://bugs.launchpad.net/lazr.restfulclient/+bug/1695392
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1695392 in lazr.restfulclient "cannot install under python 3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> ahasenack: very likely.  it's on my to-do list
<ahasenack> I hit it just because a lint check wanted to import an exception from lazr.restfulclient.errors
<ahasenack> from lazr.restfulclient.errors import ClientError
<tacocat> do recipes support building separate packages that are subfolders in one repo? (e.g. the repo contains pkg1/ and pkg2/ which in turn have debian/ folders)
<cjwatson> no, sorry
<cjwatson> if I were faced with that situation I'd probably try using tools offered by the relevant revision control system to extract something rooted at the proper place that I could then build, or just do it without recipes
<tacocat> fair enough, thanks!
#launchpad 2017-08-30
<rogers_> hello, QQ is launchpad dead? can't access ppa, main page, blog, only https://help.launchpad.net/ is accessible
<wgrant> rogers_: It's all working fine. What do you see when you try to access the things that you can't access?
<rogers_> I'm getting timeouts
<rogers_> both when try to open pages and get packages from ppas
<wgrant> What kind of timeouts? Connection timeouts?
<rogers_> just checked over the proxy - it works fine, maybe my company's IP has been banned for some reason
<rogers_> yes
<rogers_>  E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.1.0f-2~ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+1_amd64.deb  504  Proxy Timeout ( The connection timed out.  )
<wgrant> So you can connect directly, just not through the proxy?
<wgrant> ppa.launchpad.net can't return a 504, so that error must be coming from a proxy on your end
<rogers_> no, I can't connect6 directly (through the internal company proxy)
<rogers_> through the external proxy I can connect without issues
<rogers_> well, then probably my internal company proxy can't connect
<rogers_> I'll head to admin, but my guess is IP ban
<wgrant> rogers_: That would be unusual, but if you can get us the IP address we can check that.
<rogers_> 185.75.3.67
<rogers_> thanks in advance, g2g, will be back in 30 mins and let you know if something got better
<rogers_> wgrant: looks like access is restored, did you do anything or was it some issue on my side? (out of curiosity)
<wgrant> rogers_: We didn't change anything.
<rogers_> alright, thanks for the info and help
#launchpad 2017-08-31
<acheronuk> x86 builders a bit bunged up again? I see plenty 'cleaning' for ever, and maybe some hung chromium builds?
<tsimonq2> "Started 9 hours ago"
<wgrant> None of the Chromium build are actually stuck AFAICS, it's just Chromium being Chromium.
<wgrant> I've kicked lgw01
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Oh, and while you're here... can I please be a member of ~motu-swat? :)
<wgrant> tsimonq2: It's been a while since I've heard that name.
<wgrant> But done
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> Thanks
#launchpad 2017-09-01
<nacc> how does one call the "standard methods" in https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html, e.g. DELETE? If I do obj.DELETE or obj.delete on a git_repository object, I get "has no attribute" (no such parameter from restfulclient)
<cjwatson> nacc: .lp_delete()
<nacc> cjwatson: ah! thanks
<nacc> cjwatson: do i need to do a lp_save() after?
<cjwatson> no
<nacc> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> you only need that after setting attributes
<nacc> cjwatson: and will lp_delete not return until the deletion is done? or do i need to poll on it?
<cjwatson> the former - it's synchronous
<nacc> cjwatson: great, thanks again!
<cjwatson> assuming the backend is synchronous of course, but they generally are
<cjwatson> there are some DELETE implementations in LP that kick off async jobs (for example deleting a Git repository schedules a job to reclaim space on the hosting backend), but I believe it's always true that the relevant DB row(s) will have been deleted after DELETE returns
<nacc> that makes sense
<GF7862> hi, i need help with an account issue please
#launchpad 2017-09-02
<cjwatson> GF7862: What's the problem?  (But it may not be possible to help right now as some things require help from non-24/7 sysadmins.)
<GF7862> i opened a bug report for ubuntu a few years ago
<GF7862> with launchpad
<GF7862> i had an account etc. but then i stopped completely using it
<GF7862> but there's still a webpage referencing that bug and it shows my rl name and i would like for it to disappear
<GF7862> last few times i tried to reactivate my account it didn't work
<cjwatson> What's the username?
<GF7862> i understand if it is not possible to have someone right now to help me with this, and i thank you for your answer, but i want this sorted out at last
<cjwatson> And in what way did reactivation not work?
<cjwatson> (We normally prefer to arrange things so that users can do things themselves - less risk of being socially-engineered into making admin changes to a user's account without their consent that way)
<GF7862> i understand that
<GF7862> is there a way to pm you ?
<cjwatson> GF7862: Probably the best thing is if you write all the details in an email to feedback@launchpad.net
<cjwatson> GF7862: That goes into a ticketing system that doesn't require having a Launchpad account, which we use for things like account issues
<cjwatson> GF7862: And we can sort it out on Monday or thereabouts
<GF7862> ok i will do that i guess
<cjwatson> Thanks
<GF7862> tyvm
<GF7862> The account page says my account does not exist
<GF7862> that is why i can not change anything
<GF7862> i think there was a transition with ubuntu one in the past and my account probably was deleted or something
<GF7862> sent mail, we'll see, thank you again
#launchpad 2017-09-03
<Guest35800> Hey there, can anyone help me to find the url I'm supposed to add in the apt-get-repositories to install steamcmd on Debian9? I found these 2 packages but I have no idea the urls to add, none of my tires worked:
<Guest35800> https://packages.debian.org/stretch/steamcmd
<Guest35800> and this one:
<Guest35800> https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/steamcmd
<Guest35800> *none of my tries worked
<acheronuk> lgw01 fallen over?
<acheronuk> no builders doing anything useful...
<tsimonq2> ^
 * acheronuk wonders if Canonical has any ponds with steps it might have strayed too close to...
<cjwatson> acheronuk: I've kicked them and they seem to be recovering at least a bit.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thank you
#launchpad 2018-08-27
<pieq> Morning!
<pieq> Is there a feature in Launchpad to prevent people from pushing things directly into a project Git repository and instead having to use Merge Proposals?
<pieq> (I know this exists on Gitlab and Github, but I'm wondering about Launchpad)
<wgrant> pieq: Most projects do that today by having their main repository owned by their merge bot user. But we're currently working on a feature that will let branches in an existing team repository be locked down to particular users.
<pieq> wgrant, thanks, that's very good news!
<karstensrage> how do you change the changed-by email for the package
<karstensrage> is not using the right email
<pieq> wgrant, I ask because last week, I was demoing Git to my team, explained them how to setup their own repo (by the way, is there a "Fork this repo" feature in Launchpad?) and push changes (`git push myrepo`), but someone typed `git push` by mistake and it pushed his modifications over to the central repo directly...
<pieq> we did a git revert and pushed that to fix the issue, but it got me thinking :)
<wgrant> karstensrage: That's the email address in the most recent entry in debian/changelog
<wgrant> pieq: There's no fork button, since you can just push and the repo will be automatically created.
<wgrant> pieq: In that situation we'd currently recommend that the merge robot own the repository.
<karstensrage> wgrant, i changed it when i updated the changelog
<wgrant> karstensrage: Where are you seeing the old address?
<pieq> wgrant, but how to define the personal repo?
<karstensrage> in the .changes file
<wgrant> pieq: git remote add lp git.launchpad.net:~USER/PROJECT
<wgrant> git push lp master
<pieq> wgrant, ok thanks
<wgrant> The repository will be automatically created on the server if it doesn't already exist, sharing data with lp:PROJECT so the first push should be very quick.
<pieq> (I never remember the simple ~user/project and always end up copy-pasting and adjusting the URL from the main repo)
<wgrant> karstensrage: That's from debian/changelog unless you're doing something unusual.
<karstensrage> well if i do dch -i it adds a new entry with the bad email
<karstensrage> but the changelog has the right email in it if i cat it
<wgrant> You can override dch's default email address with the DEBEMAIL environment variable.
<wgrant> But are you sure you rebuilt the .changes after you fixed the address in debian/changelog?
<karstensrage> pretty sure, i did dpkg-buildpackage after dch
<wgrant> Rerun it and confirm the mtime
<karstensrage> hmmm
<karstensrage> i did rebuild and it seemed to be ok, did dupload -f and it says source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed
<wgrant> karstensrage: You always need to build with -S
<wgrant> To create a source-only upload; Launchpad doesn't accept binary uploads.
<karstensrage> -S on what dpkg-buildpackage?
<wgrant> karstensrage: Yes
<karstensrage> thank you wgrant
<wsnipex> hey, since 2 days my uploads to 2 different PPAs never get built. I don't get a mail notification, nor do I see them in the web interface. Is there a general problem?
<karstensrage> maybe  the mail is wrong?
<karstensrage> i get email notifications of rejected and accepted
<karstensrage> if your version is 1.0-ppa2~trusty
<karstensrage> what is the ppa, the 2 and the trusty, parsed as?
<wsnipex> karstensrage, my upload have been working for years. ppas are: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ubuntu/xbmc-nightly and https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<teward> is Launchpad having issues?  Getting timeouts visiting source pacakge pages :|
<wsnipex> well, my uploads are just being ignored
<acheronuk> are they being signed, and with the right key?
<wgrant> teward: You need to include the OOPS ID when reporting a timeout.
<teward> wgrant: it resolved itself
<teward> my guess is "random blip" as the cause
<teward> (next time it shows, I'll giv eyou an OOPSID, but it resolved itself on the next attempt to load so)
<teward> (sorry for not followign up with "Nevermind")
<wgrant> wsnipex: There's a weird crash that's only affecting your packages, so I think there's something changed in your build process
<wgrant> TagFileParseError: None: E:Unable to parse package file  (1)
<wgrant> Let's see what makes python-apt say that...
<wgrant> wsnipex: It's definitely some kind of error in parsing the .changes file
<wgrant> Is there anything weird in its formatting?
<wgrant> wsnipex: Ah, the changelog entry is more than 39 thousand lines.
<acheronuk> wow!
<wxl> trying to use the email interface but i'm getting an error about not signing with a key registered, but i certainly have this one registered and a signature is indeed attached
<wxl> nevermind
#launchpad 2018-08-28
<karstensrage> i can run sbuild -d trusty but not -d bionic
<karstensrage> the first succeeds and second fails quickly without building anything
<wgrant> karstensrage: Do you have a bionic schroot?
<wgrant> What's the error?
<karstensrage> i doubt i have that
<wsnipex> wgrant, thanks for the pointer. cleaning out the (autogenerated) changelog fixed my issue
<wgrant> wsnipex: Great
<wsnipex> maybe there should be a sanity check for this though ;)
<wgrant> I think libapt-pkg chokes on single fields that large
<wgrant> It's a bit strange
<wgrant> Though not surprising; in no other situation would it run into a 1MB field
<mop> hi all, LP homepage is broken, is it already known ?
<mop> now is working again, tnx
<cjwatson> Networking hiccup, apparently.  Being looked into
<janisozaur> hi, how can I request an updated compiler on Launchpad? I'm trying to create a package for 16.04 but using g++ >= 7. I added toolchain-test-r PPA as a dep, on Debian's GCC7 wiki page I read control has to read: "g++ (>= 4:7)" and it _requests_ g++7, but fails to install it due to wanting to use g++5. Any help?
<janisozaur> https://code.launchpad.net/~janisozaur/+archive/ubuntu/openrct2-armhf-test/+recipebuild/1951184
<janisozaur> additionally: what does the "4:7" mean?
<cjwatson> Nothing really to do with Launchpad; if you need to use a compiler that's not in the Ubuntu release you're building for, you need to provide it somehow
<cjwatson> 4:7 is just a version, although a slightly unusual form (the 4 bit is an epoch)
<cjwatson> Were you told by somebody that that toolchain test repository would work?  It contains test packages - I don't think there are any promises that it will work for user builds.
<cjwatson> It doesn't build the gcc-defaults source package, which is where the g++ binary package is built from, so it wouldn't make a build-dependency on g++ (>= 4:7) satisfiable.
<cjwatson> You'll need to either build gcc-defaults yourself, or build-depend on g++-7 and arrange for your build system to build with g++-7 rather than g++ (probably by setting CXX=g++-7, and possibly other things), or get an updated toolchain from somewhere else that makes the whole package available in a way that's intended for user builds (I don't know where).
<janisozaur> ok, thanks
<janisozaur> my goal was to somehow ease the effort required to obtain a raspbian-compatible build, i managed to progress this a bit (and I'm well aware raspbian is not exactly compatible)
#launchpad 2018-08-29
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad in read-only mode shortly for DB maintenance | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> (shouldn't take too long)
<seb128> launchpad is down?
<wgrant> See the topic
<seb128> topic says it's read only but it just returns 503 errors for me (bzr push failing as well)
<seb128> wgrant, read-only != erroring, the topic doesn't reflect what I'm seeing :p
<seb128> ah, back
<wgrant> Read-only makes pushes fail because they are writes
<wgrant> It was totally down briefly as the switch occurred
<seb128> right, well loading https://launchpad.net/ was returning as 503
<seb128> seems back now
<seb128> thx
<tintou> cjwatson: Hi! just to remind you that https://code.launchpad.net/~tintou/git-build-recipe/+git/git-build-recipe-1/+merge/351699 is ready for review :)
<cjwatson> Good point; looking
<cjwatson> tintou: Nice work; just some things to fix up before merging
<cjwatson> I've left review comments
<cjwatson> Sorry for taking so long on this
<cjwatson> Actually there's another much more difficult problem too.  Thinking about the details and writing it up as a comment ...
<cjwatson> done
<karstensrage> how is launchpad related to debian
<karstensrage> it seems trivial to put something in launchpad and use the ppa's
<karstensrage> but its hard to find sponsors for packages into debian
<cjwatson> karstensrage: Launchpad maintains an import of source packages in Debian, and obviously Ubuntu is based on Debian so there are various associations arising from that, but it's otherwise unrelated
<cjwatson> Certainly not at the social level you're looking for
<karstensrage> cjwatson, well i notice you are debian mentor or w/e they call it
<karstensrage> i was wondering what criteria are used, is it like the app store or just that the packaging is correct
<cjwatson> I'm a Debian developer, but have very little time for sponsorship these days
<cjwatson> It's not like an app store.  It depends a bit on the sponsor, but generally they'll be focusing on technical correctness of packaging, good compliance with Debian's policies, etc.
#launchpad 2018-08-30
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> is it possible to get the teams subscribed to a source package over the api?
<mwhudson> source_package is series-specific and so not quite the right thing?
<mwhudson> oh distribution_source_package
#launchpad 2018-09-01
<acheronuk> git webhooks don't seem to be working
<acheronuk> forever 'Delivering...'
<acheronuk> e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/muon/+webhook/343
<acheronuk> git push was 11 hrs ago
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Thanks for the note.  This is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1783315 - I've asked for the relevant runner to be restarted, although it may take a while since it's the weekend
<acheronuk> cjwatson: aha. thank you for quick response as well L)
<acheronuk> :)
<cjwatson> acheronuk: should be recovering now
<cjwatson> though it has a backlog of course
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> [2018-09-01 12:54:31,057: INFO/Worker-1] Running <WebhookDeliveryJob for webhook 343 on <GitRepository u'~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/muon' (6506)>> (ID 44521257) in status Waiting
<cjwatson> so that should have cleared now
<acheronuk> cjwatson: yep. and triggered a poll then build on Kubuntu CI :D
#launchpad 2018-09-02
<DalekSec> I'm going to guess that LP is no longer in readonly mode?
<wgrant> Er indeed
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> Fixed, thanks.
<DalekSec> Thanks.
#launchpad 2020-08-24
<LocutusOfBorg> is it normal that *lots* of builds are stopping without even a log?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm trying hard to build haskell stuff on arm* but they constantly fail without logs
<LocutusOfBorg> even ghc itself
<SpecialK|Canon> LocutusOfBorg: We've had a bit of networking unhappiness in that cluster with unhappy failure modes; we're working on the underlying issues but I'll kick off some restarts in the interim that should help the immediate issues
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: SpecialK|Canon  (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<croraf> Hi, anyone here? I have a bug to report about launchpad platform
<croraf> Can you open following link:
<croraf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs?field.searchtext=microphone&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&orderby=-
<croraf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs?field.searchtext=microphone&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&orderby=-datecreated&start=0
<croraf> the second one
<SpecialK|Canon> croraf: Yes
<croraf> SpecialK|Canon, do you see the excessive 286 days in the list?
<SpecialK|Canon> croraf: No
<croraf> https://pasteboard.co/JnPxqXH.png
<croraf> SpecialK|Canon, is this what you see?
<SpecialK|Canon> croraf: Looks like part of it, yes
<croraf> If you observe the Age column, you will see that all are in order except the 286 days one
<croraf> SpecialK|Canon,
<SpecialK|Canon> croraf: Ah except I don't have the Age column
<croraf> Oh. Please add it.
<SpecialK|Canon> croraf: Right, that's not the default
<SpecialK|Canon> croraf: Am I right in thinking you're talking about the difference between "Age" and sorting by "datecreated"?
<croraf> SpecialK|Canon, yes it is not visible by default. I thought if the serach query has it that it would be added :)
<croraf> SpecialK|Canon, yes, it is sorted by dateCreated (that is Age). All bugs are sorted correctly except this excessive 286 days
<croraf> I noticed this couple of days ago.
<cjwatson> The bug was created 286 days ago, but the bug task on /ubuntu/+source/linux (the search context) was created 10 days ago
<cjwatson> The Age column uses the former, while the search order uses the latter
<croraf> cjwatson, this should be corrected
<croraf> cjwatson, this "search contenxt" I dont see anywhere
<cjwatson> It's in your URL
<cjwatson> I'm not necessarily defending this, but both have their uses (for instance, the search order means you can see which tasks have recently appeared in a package's bug list)
<cjwatson> So it's not obvious to me that either one is more correct as such, though I can see that this particular presentation is jarring
<cjwatson> Anyway, to report bugs on Launchpad, please use https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug - we don't generally track bug reports on IRC
<croraf> cjwatson, if both dates are relevant then there should be 2 columns for them
<cjwatson> That would be one possible resolution for a bug report I suppose
<croraf> Would you comment on the bug with your note after I open it?
<croraf> cjwatson, or I should mentioned this context.
<croraf> this search context
<cjwatson> Sure
<croraf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1892697
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1892697 in Launchpad itself "Wrong sort by Age" [Undecided,New]
<croraf> I put your comment, cjwatson . If you wish to add something, add
<cjwatson> Done
<croraf> cjwatson, what is the bug task creation date?
<croraf> When is the bug task created if not at the time when the user creates a bug?
<cjwatson> croraf: Bugs can have multiple tasks, for example when they affect more than one piece of software.  If you look at the "Affects" table at the top of the bug in question (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1852071) you'll see that it affects both "OEM Priority Project" and "linux (Ubuntu)".  It's possible to mark a bug as affecting an additional target using things like "Also ...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1852071 in OEM Priority Project "[HP ZBook Studio G5, Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS] Brightness function keys works as microphone mute function keys" [Undecided,Triaged]
<cjwatson> ... affects project" or "Also affects distribution/package".
<mdeslaur> hi, could someone please kill this build? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/19856787
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: Do you not have a "Cancel build" link there?
<mdeslaur> yeah...I thought you told me not to use that last time I had a hung build?
<mdeslaur> did I misunderstand?
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: I don't remember what that was nor why I would have said that.  It's the only way I have to kill builds ...
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: ok, thanks, sorry about that, I'll go click it
<cjwatson> np
<croraf> cjwatson, ok, so that the bug affects multiple piece of software and which is something that someone other than reporter sets?
<croraf> And this search is per package. So when someone opens a bug at later time someone might set a task on another package regarding this bug.
<cjwatson> Basically yes
<croraf__> cjwatson, what if you want to search the bugs that dont have any package attached. The age column, as is now, would bug
<cjwatson> croraf__: Every bug has at least one task
<croraf__> cjwatson, when i want to report a bug i can put "i dont know" as package
<cjwatson> Yes.  It still gets a task in that case, which would have the distribution as its target
<cjwatson> Rendered as just "Ubuntu" rather than as "linux (Ubuntu)" or whatever
<croraf__> cjwatson, Yes i reported a bug right now, and it shows Ubuntu target
<croraf__> After i report a bug on linux package after 10 min the message to do the apport-collect showed up. Is this automatical, or someone did the the request to gather specific files manually?
<cjwatson> croraf__: It's automatic
<cjwatson> croraf__: It says so in the message ...
<cjwatson> "This change has been made by an automated script, maintained by the Ubuntu Kernel Team"
<croraf__> cjwatson, yes, I thought someone had to trigger this depending on the type of the request
<croraf__> what confused me is that the first file reported is the alsa information, which is related to my specific issue
<croraf__> but it is alphabetically first
<ricotz> SpecialK|Canon, hi :), there are several builders marked "Cleaning" for some hours - https://launchpad.net/builders
<gpiccoli> Hi folks, I started to observe a failure in building one package after the upgrade of PPA builders to bionic
<gpiccoli> it seems related to the base kernel, worked on 4.4 and it's failing on 4.15
<gpiccoli> Is there a way to set a PPA to use Xenial (or even Bionic with 4.4) to confirm that was the issue?
<cjwatson> ricotz: Poking
<cjwatson> gpiccoli: There is no way
<gpiccoli> the package is cryptsetup
<cjwatson> gpiccoli: (Should be possible to try it in a VM locally, though?)
<gpiccoli> cjwatson, so maybe trying to reproduce locally in a chroot environment is the way to go right?
<cjwatson> Well you'd need a pair of VMs with 4.4 and 4.15 but otherwise matching chroots to have an apples-to-apples comparison
<cjwatson> But yes
<gpiccoli> maybe...I'll try and see what I get. Another idea would be to try powerpc and amd64 ..to see what happens, I expect powerpc to succeed and amd64 to fail hehe
<gpiccoli> That'd be an indication
<cjwatson> That's a possibility, yes
<gpiccoli> cool, let's cjwatson - thanks for confirming =)
<cjwatson> gpiccoli: If absolutely necessary I can switch one of our staging builders back to 4.4.  But decentralised investigation is usually better :)
<gpiccoli> sure, I agree with you, and thanks a lot for the offer cjwatson =))
<ricotz> cjwatson, thank you
<cjwatson> (BTW the reason we can't do this sort of per-PPA stuff is that, to minimise latency, the VM is reset before LP knows what build it might want to dispatch to it.)
<gpiccoli> oh, cool! makes sense!
<cjwatson> In principle it might be possible to maintain multiple pools with different properties, but that would decrease overall throughput so we try to avoid that.
<gpiccoli> and increase complexity, something definitely bad too heh
<cjwatson> Exactly
<cjwatson> buildd-manager is already one of our two or three most complex services
<gpiccoli> hehe nice!
#launchpad 2020-08-25
<oSoMoN> is there a known problem with arm* builders? I'm seeing quite a few builds fail on armhf and arm64 without logs
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: Yes, but I see I neglected to put it in the topic here
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues: bos02 builders flaky (internal ticket https://portal.admin.canonical.com/C127437/) | Help contact: SpecialK|Canon  (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ogra_> i see some weird behaviour on i386 snap builds ...
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~build.snapcraft.io/+snap/15c94707c53d3e623f694737e9d5e609/+build/1096459
<ogra_> "linux32: failed to execute snap: No such file or directory
<ogra_> Install failed"
<ogra_> (other arches seem fine ... )
<ogra_> oh ... sorry ... i forgot that i merged a "bump to core20" PR 🙂 i guess i386 is out of discussion there ?
<tomwardill> ogra_: yeah, it won't build
<tomwardill> we have an open bug to make Launchpad handle that case with some better error messages
<tomwardill> sorry it's not ideal atm
<ogra_> thx ... i'll make sure to rip out i386 from the arches
#launchpad 2020-08-26
<ricotz> SpecialK|Canon, hi :), there are a couple of builders stuck in "Cleaning" again some for more than 10 hours -- https://launchpad.net/builders
<rd235> I am trying to solve the forget password problem for the account virtualsquare.... I have followed the proceure but I have got: Oops!
<rd235> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<rd235> I am trying to solve the forgotten password problem for the account virtualsquare.... I have followed the proceure but I have got: Oops!
<cjwatson> rd235: You'll need to quote the actual OOPS ID
<cjwatson> ricotz: resetting
<rd235> I have just sent an email including the oops ip
<cjwatson> rd235: An email to where?
<rd235> Launchpad Feedback #85622
<rd235> to feedback@launchpad.net
<rd235> I can send you the oops# here if you think it;s okay
<cjwatson> Looks like one of my colleagues is already dealing with it, I think
<cjwatson> (Yep, you should have email from said colleague)
<SpecialK|Canon> Morning; sorry, yes, I tend to run through RTs before checking in here
<SpecialK|Canon> cjwatson: (Thanks for the help!)
<SpecialK|Canon> rd235: That should all be resolved now and you should have an email to confirm it
<rd235> it works. thank you!
<tankf33der> hi all
<tankf33der> silly question i dont see button to delete a project, delete team is ok, btw.
<cjwatson> tankf33der: Projects are complicated enough that they need staff intervention to remove them; we can do it for you using the support link in the topic
#launchpad 2020-08-27
<tankf33der> cjwatson: thanks. lets keep it then. lets think this is a feature
<Fl1nt> Hi everyone
<Fl1nt> I've got a launchpad account issue where I had two accounts one using my personnal e-mail, one using my professional one, I deleted my personnal account and it seems like my professional one was destroyed too in the process, I then registered again using my professional one, but now launchpad.net login is broken, how can I solve that issue?
<cjwatson> Fl1nt: Could you email details of the situation (including account names and the exact text of any error messages you get) to feedback@launchpad.net, and one of us will have a look at it from there?
<Fl1nt> sure, thanks a lot
#launchpad 2020-08-29
<mhej> Hi, is there some issue with  Launchpad login via Ubuntu One? I've just created an account but every time I try to login to Launchpad I am getting an "Oops!" page. Tried different browsers, no luck.
<cjwatson> mhej: you should get an error ID on that oops page - we need to know that ID in order to fix your account
<mhej> cjwatson: (Error ID: OOPS-0f22797d340a375cdbf04a8ea48da54e), (Error ID: OOPS-cd3f7321a755265f76c196e2539c09ee), (Error ID: OOPS-5908162efeb6c545f0bd986c24448091)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-0f22797d340a375cdbf04a8ea48da54e
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-cd3f7321a755265f76c196e2539c09ee
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5908162efeb6c545f0bd986c24448091
<mhej> Thanks, btw.
<cjwatson> mhej: The confusion was because of a placeholder account record that LP had created for that email address when handling a comment imported from another bug tracking system.  I've merged that into your new one, so you should be able to log in now.
<mhej> cjwatson: it works now, thanks for quick help!
<cjwatson> np
